# Northern Territory State sponsorship current timeline



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Dear Folks,
From this forum I got an idea about NT SS timeframe around 30-80 weeks which is frustrating . Another folks shared that he got NT SS within 3 weeks recently. 

Please share recent experiences of NT SS time frame here.

Regards,
Mithu


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Folks,
> From this forum I got an idea about NT SS timeframe around 30-80 weeks which is frustrating . Another folks shared that he got NT SS within 3 weeks recently.
> 
> Please share recent experiences of NT SS time frame here.
> ...


Hmmm....that's strange. I've given them a call few days earlier and I've been advised as whopping 45 weeks. However, won't mind giving a call sometime today and will let you know the update.

Cheers !!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Hmmm....that's strange. I've given them a call few days earlier and I've been advised as whopping 45 weeks. However, won't mind giving a call sometime today and will let you know the update.
> 
> Cheers !!


Dear *Redtape*, 
ll be waiting for your update.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear *Redtape*,
> ll be waiting for your update.


Planning to give a call around lunch time couple of more hours.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes your fried is correct mithu93ku. I've been advised that, currently the time to process the state sponsorship application is around 2 to 3 weeks provided the applicant submits all the relevant documentation.

Hope I've answered your query.


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi All,

In their requirements, they ask for certified copies of documents. For this purpose, should be get the copies notarised or will colour copies of original documents be sufficient?


Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bobinv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In their requirements, they ask for certified copies of documents. For this purpose, should be get the copies notarised or will colour copies of original documents be sufficient?
> 
> ...


the copies which is notarised and then colour Scanned !


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Yes your fried is correct mithu93ku. I've been advised that, currently the time to process the state sponsorship application is around 2 to 3 weeks provided the applicant submits all the relevant documentation.
> 
> Hope I've answered your query.


Thanks Redtape


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Anybody got recent NT SS approval? please share here.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Less folks are interested in NT SS, I see.


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Less folks are interested in NT SS, I see.


Hi Mithu, Based on your signature details, you already got the PR then wondering why are you looking for NT SS?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

askchennai said:


> Hi Mithu, Based on your signature details, you already got the PR then wondering why are you looking for NT SS?


one of my friend is looking for NT ss !


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Even I am looking for NT SS. I am under finance manager and will apply for sponsorship within two weeks.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Welcome to this thread and nice to hear your interest in NT SS!



Huss81 said:


> Even I am looking for NT SS. I am under finance manager and will apply for sponsorship within two weeks.


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello guys!!! Planning for NT SS..can anyone help me with steps on how to apply..got my Vetasses +ve for 14111 Cafe or Restaurant Manager..Any kind of help will be great..cheers!!


----------



## tiger007 (Jul 6, 2013)

deven_123 said:


> Hello guys!!! Planning for NT SS..can anyone help me with steps on how to apply..got my Vetasses +ve for 14111 Cafe or Restaurant Manager..Any kind of help will be great..cheers!!


ANYONE here... who has actually applied for and /or received NT state sponsorship approval??


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Not Many ppl i guess..


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

I am applying it this week... but yes, there are people who have applied and who have also got it ...


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

What are the current processing timelines..any one??


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

deven_123 said:


> What are the current processing timelines..any one??


Hi deven current timeline is 4-5 weeks i e-mailed them and i got this reply


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

what about EOI..How long does it take for an invite..??


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Any members who have got their Visa recently for NT???


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

I am Interested on NT. currently working on their required documents. my question is how shall I show them evidence that I have undertaken a research on NT and copies of documents evidencing your employability in the NT with your particular qualifications and employment experience.

I am writing a commitment statements by researching online. do you have any suggestion guys? Thank you in Advanced. :attention:


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> I am Interested on NT. currently working on their required documents. my question is how shall I show them evidence that I have undertaken a research on NT and copies of documents evidencing your employability in the NT with your particular qualifications and employment experience.
> 
> I am writing a commitment statements by researching online. do you have any suggestion guys? Thank you in Advanced. :attention:


Hi black rose i also applied for state sponsorship and i was in same situation 2 months ago.now i am done with it 
This was very frustating. emphasise on data from govt website 
Good luck


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> Hi black rose i also applied for state sponsorship and i was in same situation 2 months ago.now i am done with it
> This was very frustating. emphasise on data from govt website
> Good luck


if you don't mind. can you share how you have provided those documents and wrote the statements. if you are not comfortable that it is ok.


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> if you don't mind. can you share how you have provided those documents and wrote the statements. if you are not comfortable that it is ok.


Dear i can not share with you because my file is still in process.i am so sorry but hope u can realise my situation

They said on their website that copy pasted file will be rejected hope u wont mind dear


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> Dear i can not share with you because my file is still in process.i am so sorry but hope u can realise my situation
> 
> They said on their website that copy pasted file will be rejected hope u wont mind dear


ohh its ok my dear. I do understand your situation. the reason for asking, I want to get the specific idea but didn't know your file in progress. sorry. may be who applied earlier and completed all stages can help.  anyway, how long u r waiting for? good luck mate.


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

hello ajay..How long did it take for an invite after EOI??


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

so many people interested in NT afterall!


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> so many people interested in NT afterall!


Hi huss any news for u ?????????


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Not Yet Ajay! Still waiting... tick tock .. tick tock....




ajaymannat said:


> Hi huss any news for u ?????????


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Not Yet Ajay! Still waiting... tick tock .. tick tock....


Hi huss today i got acknowledgement mail they said they will take 3weeks for the rest of the process. Any progress for u dude...


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> Hi huss today i got acknowledgement mail they said they will take 3weeks for the rest of the process. Any progress for u dude...


Hey ajaymannat ,

How much time it took for assessment of skill in aaca

And do the certify work experience

Please help me


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

sam001 said:


> Hey ajaymannat ,
> 
> How much time it took for assessment of skill in aaca
> 
> ...


Hi sam 
My asessment was done by vetassess it took 2.5months 
And yes they certify work experience also it is mandatory dude....


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> Hi huss today i got acknowledgement mail they said they will take 3weeks for the rest of the process. Any progress for u dude...


Hey Ajay,

When did you submit the papers? My agent might have received the acknowledgement, but no final word of approval yet.


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Hey Ajay,
> 
> When did you submit the papers? My agent might have received the acknowledgement, but no final word of approval yet.


My agent lodged my file on 5th of feb and today i got acknowledgement mail . Talk to ur agent if he received ur mail. This mail give me a waiting boundation feeling little bit releif
Best of luck buddy.


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> My agent lodged my file on 5th of feb and today i got acknowledgement mail . Talk to ur agent if he received ur mail. This mail give me a waiting boundation feeling little bit releif
> Best of luck buddy.


Dear ajaymannat,

But the diac website has siad architects degree has to be assessed by aaca?


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

sam001 said:


> Dear ajaymannat,
> 
> But the diac website has siad architects degree has to be assessed by aaca?


Yes but to be on safer side i had applied for architectural draftsperson
Bcoz one friend of mine had applied as an architect to aaca they gave her negative result. So thats why i dont take that risk to be just on safer side


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> Yes but to be on safer side i had applied for architectural draftsperson
> Bcoz one friend of mine had applied as an architect to aaca they gave her negative result. So thats why i dont take that risk to be just on safer side


Dear Ajaymannat,

Okay,SO have you ever applied to AACA?



I have applied to AACA few days back, and i am little worried now.


Are you B.Arch?

From Which Uni in India?


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

sam001 said:


> Dear Ajaymannat,
> 
> Okay,SO have you ever applied to AACA?
> 
> ...


Yes i have done b.arch from guru nanak dev university amritsar.
No i dont know who applied to AACA
Dont worry yaar 
Best of luck 
Fingers crossed


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> Yes i have done b.arch from guru nanak dev university amritsar.
> No i dont know who applied to AACA
> Dont worry yaar
> Best of luck
> Fingers crossed


Thanks A lot Yaar,

keeping my fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:,

Lets hope for the best and also you keep in touch if possible through this forum.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

lets keep each other posted about our progress.... there are quite a few on here trying for NT


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Loads of mates are trying for NT.


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Everyone waiting for NT SS....looks like all will get invite in one go..Lets hope for the best..lets hope its today...!!!


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi to all today i got my sponsorship for nt 
Thanks to all buddys for helping me to stay calm in that deadly waiting zone.


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

ajaymannat said:


> Hi to all today i got my sponsorship for nt
> Thanks to all buddys for helping me to stay calm in that deadly waiting zone.


Hey Ajay...
Is that an invite or Visa granted?


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

deven_123 said:


> Hey Ajay...
> Is that an invite or Visa granted?


Hi deven 
Its is sponsorship approval


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> Hi deven
> Its is sponsorship approval


Good luck Ajaymannat!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

ajaymannat said:


> Hi deven
> Its is sponsorship approval


What would be the next steps then after approval...Thanks for the help..Appreciate!!


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

deven_123 said:


> What would be the next steps then after approval...Thanks for the help..Appreciate!!


Next step is visa lodge
Just waiting for eoi to come
Expected to come in 2 or 3 days


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Good luck Ajaymannat!:fingerscrossed:


Thanks mithu 
Thats what i need


----------



## paoimaz (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi Black Rose!!

Mi husband is an HR Professional too, and we are sending the information to Vetassess next week, hoping that come positive!
Was it difficult for you to obtain a positive assessment? He has 8 years in HR areas, in big companies, but he is specialized in payroll and I´m afraid they deny the approval..
Can you share with me your experience?

After Vetassess, we will go for NT SS... We saw the reports, and NT has a very low number of sponsorships compared to other territories. Was it difficult for you to obtain the invitation?

Best of luck for you!

Pao


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

ajaymannat said:


> Thanks mithu
> Thats what i need


Heyie congrats for your invitation..

I have one quick question: I have put in my SS application on 12th Feb for 190 but have not gone any file number as yet. They just wrote a mail saying that they have a lot of applications as of now and will communicate the ref no. in a few days..

Has it happened to others too??


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

as1986 said:


> Heyie congrats for your invitation..
> 
> I have one quick question: I have put in my SS application on 12th Feb for 190 but have not gone any file number as yet. They just wrote a mail saying that they have a lot of applications as of now and will communicate the ref no. in a few days..
> 
> Has it happened to others too??


Yes it happened to me too dont worry
Then will send you acknowledgement in time span of 10 days from that mail 
Best of luck


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

I never got an official acknowledgement from there but when I called, they confirm that they have my papers... so its nothing to worry about...


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks all for your inputs..

So what as I understand for 489 the invite has come in roughly 18 days.

As anyone got invite for 190? Are the timelines somewhat different for them?


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> I never got an official acknowledgement from there but when I called, they confirm that they have my papers... so its nothing to worry about...


I am still trying to understand that you had put in your SS application in January & are still waiting for an update, however, our other friend has put in the application on 2nd Feb & has already got an invitation to apply


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

he had applied for 489 visa.. I have applied for the 190 visa... hence the difference.... 

also, it is not fixed that if you apply for 190, you will get it... historical data suggests that NT grants more of 489 visa than the 190... so I won't be surprised if I get the invite for 489 and not 190...


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> he had applied for 489 visa.. I have applied for the 190 visa... hence the difference....
> 
> also, it is not fixed that if you apply for 190, you will get it... historical data suggests that NT grants more of 489 visa than the 190... so I won't be surprised if I get the invite for 489 and not 190...


This is surprising!!

So another setback for me 

So has anybody got an invite for 190 recently?

I am curious to understand the timelines..


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> he had applied for 489 visa.. I have applied for the 190 visa... hence the difference....
> 
> also, it is not fixed that if you apply for 190, you will get it... historical data suggests that NT grants more of 489 visa than the 190... so I won't be surprised if I get the invite for 489 and not 190...


Hi huss 
I am she not he


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> he had applied for 489 visa.. I have applied for the 190 visa... hence the difference....
> 
> also, it is not fixed that if you apply for 190, you will get it... historical data suggests that NT grants more of 489 visa than the 190... so I won't be surprised if I get the invite for 489 and not 190...


Hi huss
I am she not he


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

oops... my bad.... sincere apologies!

@as1986 - I dont think there are any set timelines... if you don't get any response from them in say two weeks, just call them and speak to them... they are very co-operative..


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> Hi huss
> I am she not he


I am wondering if you could just share what documents you sent along the SS application to NT. It would help us a lot. Also, any tips or advice would be highly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

paoimaz said:


> Hi Black Rose!!
> 
> Mi husband is an HR Professional too, and we are sending the information to Vetassess next week, hoping that come positive!
> Was it difficult for you to obtain a positive assessment? He has 8 years in HR areas, in big companies, but he is specialized in payroll and I´m afraid they deny the approval..
> ...


Hi Pao, Good Luck with your application. I can not comment on your husbands outcome because I don't know what his duties are in that position. But, HR professional can handle payroll also, there's no harm for that. as long as your duties and responsibilities matches with This, you should be fine. 
Few people would prefer to apply for NT SS but its individual's choice.


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Any update from anyone for Invitation to apply for NT???


----------



## ashu1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi All,

as per NT ss requirement to provide evidence of employment, what is the best to get it. I am DBA (IT) and looking for details for same.

Kindly suggest.

Thanks


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

ajaymannat said:


> Hi to all today i got my sponsorship for nt
> Thanks to all buddys for helping me to stay calm in that deadly waiting zone.



What will be the next step after getting invite...I am applying through an agent for NT...did u get any letter from NT government??


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

deven_123 said:


> What will be the next step after getting invite...I am applying through an agent for NT...did u get any letter from NT government??


Hi deven
They send u a declaration form, which u have to send after signing.
Which confirm that u have to live there for 2 years.
And they also demand eoi no from u 
After ur reply to tueir mail automatically eoi comes in your inbox 
Thats all


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

ajaymannat said:


> Hi deven
> They send u a declaration form, which u have to send after signing.
> Which confirm that u have to live there for 2 years.
> And they also demand eoi no from u
> ...


hello mate..are you applying through an agent or applying by yourself...did you apply for your visa yet?


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

deven_123 said:


> hello mate..are you applying through an agent or applying by yourself...did you apply for your visa yet?


No mate
Going to apply it by wednesday 
I m applying by myself


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

deven_123 said:


> hello mate..are you applying through an agent or applying by yourself...did you apply for your visa yet?


Hey Deven,

Did you get a response on your SS application? If yes, did they grant you 190 or 489.. I am still awaiting a response!


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Hey Deven,
> 
> Did you get a response on your SS application? If yes, did they grant you 190 or 489.. I am still awaiting a response!


I am yet to apply for a visa..I had applied for a 489...did u get any reply yet..??


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Yes they did... They asked for a few more supporting docs... i have applied for 190


----------



## shankii (Nov 6, 2013)

*Hi Everyone,*

Is there anyone who applied state sponsor on there own for NT.

it would be great help if you share your experience. Thanks

Regards
Shan


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Any updates so far from NT applicants..Please share...


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

deven_123 said:


> Any updates so far from NT applicants..Please share...


how did u guys send the application file and supporting documents thorough email? I have nearly 30 mb and email not allowing that huge amount


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> how did u guys send the application file and supporting documents thorough email? I have nearly 30 mb and email not allowing that huge amount


applying through agent...


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

I got approval for 489 even though I had applied for 190. I guess they are issuing more of 489. 

Re scan the documents using a lower resolution and it will go through.


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> I got approval for 489 even though I had applied for 190. I guess they are issuing more of 489.
> 
> Re scan the documents using a lower resolution and it will go through.


have you got the approval Document?


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> I got approval for 489 even though I had applied for 190. I guess they are issuing more of 489.
> 
> Re scan the documents using a lower resolution and it will go through.


Hey
Finally u got it huss
Congratulations


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> Hey
> Finally u got it huss
> Congratulations


thanks... yeah, after a complete waste of one month of non-following up.... now waiting for the invite to come through, which I guess is an automatic process

NT is processing sponsorship applications really fast... maximum 2 weeks to acknowledge and approve....


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> thanks... yeah, after a complete waste of one month of non-following up.... now waiting for the invite to come through, which I guess is an automatic process
> 
> NT is processing sponsorship applications really fast... maximum 2 weeks to acknowledge and approve....


Congratulations mate...join in...I am also waiting for the Visa application link to apply...its been a week still havent received it...any estimate of recieving it in mailbox.???


----------



## cham77 (Feb 25, 2014)

Dear ajaymannat could you please PM me your e-mail for a small consultation... since i could not send messages to anyone yet !


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> thanks... yeah, after a complete waste of one month of non-following up.... now waiting for the invite to come through, which I guess is an automatic process
> 
> NT is processing sponsorship applications really fast... maximum 2 weeks to acknowledge and approve....


how you wasted one month of non-following up? don't NT issue SS without following up? please elaborate the issue. 

:boom::boom::boom:


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> how you wasted one month of non-following up? don't NT issue SS without following up? please elaborate the issue.
> 
> :boom::boom::boom:


Usually they acknowledge within a week to ten days. However, I did not follow-up even after two weeks. They acknowledged finally after four weeks; when I made a call to them! Though mine might be just a one off case.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Usually they acknowledge within a week to ten days. However, I did not follow-up even after two weeks. They acknowledged finally after four weeks; when I made a call to them! Though mine might be just a one off case.


I see, still you got the SS. Congratulations for that. you said you applied for 190 but they nominated you for 489. Its strange. Did they inform you prior for choosing 489?
When are you expecting invitation?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> I see, still you got the SS. Congratulations for that. you said you applied for 190 but they nominated you for 489. Its strange. Did they inform you prior for choosing 489?
> When are you expecting invitation?


Yes they inform before hand and ask you to sign a declaration that you accept the 489. If you look at the number of SS issued by NT, they are issuing more of 489 than 190. Invite should be in 4-5 days from now.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Yes they inform before hand and ask you to sign a declaration that you accept the 489. If you look at the number of SS issued by NT, they are issuing more of 489 than 190. Invite should be in 4-5 days from now.


Couple of weeks ago I have read somewhere that DIBP restricted 489 invitation and the number of invitation is limited each round. Not clear about this but just asking whether have you any idea on it?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Yes they inform before hand and ask you to sign a declaration that you accept the 489. If you look at the number of SS issued by NT, they are issuing more of 489 than 190. Invite should be in 4-5 days from now.


have you got the invite? pls keep updating us.


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Any recent applicant of NT SS could please help me with with this question.

1) How much fund you have to show for the family of 2 ?

2) What sort of proof they required for assents ?

In my case me and my partner has invested money in gold and Having 2 house on my mothers name, out of this 2 we thinking of selling one once we get the grant.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

pratsi90 said:


> Any recent applicant of NT SS could please help me with with this question.
> 
> 1) How much fund you have to show for the family of 2 ?
> 
> ...


The requirement is AUD 50,000 for a family of two. You need to provide a CA's certificate for the funds held in your name alongwith the relevant supporting. You can hold the funds either in property, gold, cash, bank accounts etc. For gold you can get a certificate from a registered gold valuer. Property, you can show at the Cost value or a registered valuer's certificate. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> The requirement is AUD 50,000 for a family of two. You need to provide a CA's certificate for the funds held in your name alongwith the relevant supporting. You can hold the funds either in property, gold, cash, bank accounts etc. For gold you can get a certificate from a registered gold valuer. Property, you can show at the Cost value or a registered valuer's certificate.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you for the reply.Yes It did help but I have another things which is going through my mind.

I can get the Valuers certificate from the Government approved valuer.But property which I am going to get valued its under my mums name. Should I have to transfer the property into my name and then get it valued or what ?

Thank you


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

anyone got 190 nomination from NT recently ?????


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> anyone got 190 nomination from NT recently ?????




Dont think that anybody over here got it in the recent past!


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Trijunction said:


> Dont think that anybody over here got it in the recent past!


No Problem, you can share your opinion. I heard they are giving 489 more than 190. I am applying soon. any suggestion and advice pls.


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> anyone got 190 nomination from NT recently ?????


Hey Black Rose..Long time since we spoke..just out of curiosity I have a question..what took you so long to put in your EOI??

I have also put in the EOI for NT for the same occupation:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

as1986 said:


> Hey Black Rose..Long time since we spoke..just out of curiosity I have a question..what took you so long to put in your EOI??
> 
> I have also put in the EOI for NT for the same occupation:fingerscrossed:


Hey Congratulation. Nice to see you here in the same path as I am. I was really feeling lonely coz not many NT SS applicants around. 
Well, I had something to sort out, its a document that I was waiting to get. Well I have it now but hesitating to apply for NT. lol
Anyway, whats about you? you put EOI but have you applied for NT SS yet?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

On this thread itself there are five people who are trying for NT... that's good enough company for you!


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> On this thread itself there are five people who are trying for NT... that's good enough company for you!


Yes, u r rite.
you got a super quick invite mate. good luck with your visa lodgment.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks ! Wishes to you as well



Black_Rose said:


> Yes, u r rite.
> you got a super quick invite mate. good luck with your visa lodgment.


----------



## chaitu2bandaru (Aug 13, 2013)

*hi as186,*



as1986 said:


> Hey Black Rose..Long time since we spoke..just out of curiosity I have a question..what took you so long to put in your EOI??
> 
> I have also put in the EOI for NT for the same occupation:fingerscrossed:


Sir/madam,

Iam Chaitanya Bandaru. I have obtained +ve skill assessment from Vetassess for HR adviser. I got 6 in each and overall in IELTS. But as per then new update in NT, one must show an 7 in each. 

Hence, is any chance is there for me for state nomination.

How as186 is applying for state nomination since he/she has obtained 6 in writing.

Please advise me in this reagrds.

Thanks & Regards

Bandaru Chaitanya
Cell: +91 78744 94759


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

After we lodge Visa approximately how long it will take for CO allocation and then for Visa Grant..??


----------



## bharadwajsvr (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Black Rose,
My mother and I are looking to apply for a NT SS as an HR Adviser. She has about 18 yrs of exp, including a couple in Australia. I would be the secondary applicant. I am her dependent, currently studying for my Master of HRM from the Edith Cowan University in WA. Our previous visa expired in October 2013, and so we are back to India. We have her skill assessment done, the IELTS is done, the assests valued. 
And she is the one who has been funding my education and our stay while we were in Perth, so there doesn't seem to be any problem having to prove me as a dependent. 
I am just requesting you to help me out with anything we are missing if any, before we file for the SS.
Thank you in advance.



Black_Rose said:


> No Problem, you can share your opinion. I heard they are giving 489 more than 190. I am applying soon. any suggestion and advice pls.


----------



## chaitu2bandaru (Aug 13, 2013)

*hi*



bharadwajsvr said:


> Hi Black Rose,
> My mother and I are looking to apply for a NT SS as an HR Adviser. She has about 18 yrs of exp, including a couple in Australia. I would be the secondary applicant. I am her dependent, currently studying for my Master of HRM from the Edith Cowan University in WA. Our previous visa expired in October 2013, and so we are back to India. We have her skill assessment done, the IELTS is done, the assests valued.
> And she is the one who has been funding my education and our stay while we were in Perth, so there doesn't seem to be any problem having to prove me as a dependent.
> I am just requesting you to help me out with anything we are missing if any, before we file for the SS.
> Thank you in advance.




I got 6 in each in IELTS. Am I eligible for state nomination - HR adviser.

Kindly advise me


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

chaitu2bandaru said:


> I got 6 in each in IELTS. Am I eligible for state nomination - HR adviser.
> 
> Kindly advise me


Hi,

You need 7 band each to apply for state nomination in NT so unfortunately you are not eligible as of current rules. NT was accepting HR Adviser application with 6 band each but they just set the new criteria to 7 bands.I would suggest you to give IELTS again if you are in rush or wait till July as other state might open invitations with 6 each for HR Adviser.

Goodluck


----------



## chaitu2bandaru (Aug 13, 2013)

*hi Pratis*



pratsi90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need 7 band each to apply for state nomination in NT so unfortunately you are not eligible as of current rules. NT was accepting HR Adviser application with 6 band each but they just set the new criteria to 7 bands.I would suggest you to give IELTS again if you are in rush or wait till July as other state might open invitations with 6 each for HR Adviser.
> 
> Goodluck


 Hi pratis. 

What about you. Are you appearing IELTS again or waiting for july ?


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

chaitu2bandaru said:


> Hi pratis.
> 
> What about you. Are you appearing IELTS again or waiting for july ?


Hi

I am appearing for IELTS again because I am short of 10 point. There is no worth in waiting because we never know for sure whether Occupation will open up in July or not.

Thank you


----------



## chaitu2bandaru (Aug 13, 2013)

pratsi90 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am appearing for IELTS again because I am short of 10 point. There is no worth in waiting because we never know for sure whether Occupation will open up in July or not.
> 
> Thank you



Where are you from? I mean which state you belongs to?

I belongs to Andhra Pradesh. But cuurently Iam working as Manager(HRM) in Bank of Baroda in Gujarat.


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

chaitu2bandaru said:


> Where are you from? I mean which state you belongs to?
> 
> I belongs to Andhra Pradesh. But cuurently Iam working as Manager(HRM) in Bank of Baroda in Gujarat.


I am from Baroda too ...


----------



## chaitu2bandaru (Aug 13, 2013)

pratsi90 said:


> I am from Baroda too ...


Are you working in Bank of Baroda ?


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

chaitu2bandaru said:


> Are you working in Bank of Baroda ?


Hi

I am from Baroda city not from bank of baroda lol


----------



## chaitu2bandaru (Aug 13, 2013)

pratsi90 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am from Baroda city not from bank of baroda lol



I heard, it is very difficult to get 7 in speaking in Baroda. 

Do you think ?


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

chaitu2bandaru said:


> I heard, it is very difficult to get 7 in speaking in Baroda.
> 
> Do you think ?


Hi

Being in baroda I never heard about it and from whatever source you got this information is incorrect. IELTS has got same standard everywhere it never matters from where you give your exam.

Thank you


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

chaitu2bandaru said:


> Sir/madam,
> 
> Iam Chaitanya Bandaru. I have obtained +ve skill assessment from Vetassess for HR adviser. I got 6 in each and overall in IELTS. But as per then new update in NT, one must show an 7 in each.
> 
> ...


Hi Bandaru Chaitanya,

I had submitted by SS before the change took in place. So I myself am unsure how this change will impact me


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Hey Congratulation. Nice to see you here in the same path as I am. I was really feeling lonely coz not many NT SS applicants around.
> Well, I had something to sort out, its a document that I was waiting to get. Well I have it now but hesitating to apply for NT. lol
> Anyway, whats about you? you put EOI but have you applied for NT SS yet?


Yup I did apply for NT SS..however with the recent changes in IELTS requirement I am too confused as to what r the rules that I will be governed by? pre change or post change

Have you put in the papers for NT SS?


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

So many people for nt
But when i applied nobody was there 
Except huss and deven 
Good luck
Hope we all meet in nt


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

as1986 said:


> Yup I did apply for NT SS..however with the recent changes in IELTS requirement I am too confused as to what r the rules that I will be governed by? pre change or post change
> 
> Have you put in the papers for NT SS?


when did you apply. the change came very recently so if you applied before the new rules come you are absolutely safe. Have you got the acknowledgement email from them? pls update ur timeline. :rain:


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Agreed with AM..so true!!
Good luck everyone


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

bharadwajsvr said:


> Hi Black Rose,
> My mother and I are looking to apply for a NT SS as an HR Adviser. She has about 18 yrs of exp, including a couple in Australia. I would be the secondary applicant. I am her dependent, currently studying for my Master of HRM from the Edith Cowan University in WA. Our previous visa expired in October 2013, and so we are back to India. We have her skill assessment done, the IELTS is done, the assests valued.
> And she is the one who has been funding my education and our stay while we were in Perth, so there doesn't seem to be any problem having to prove me as a dependent.
> I am just requesting you to help me out with anything we are missing if any, before we file for the SS.
> Thank you in advance.


you should be fine mate. good luck.


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> when did you apply. the change came very recently so if you applied before the new rules come you are absolutely safe. Have you got the acknowledgement email from them? pls update ur timeline. :rain:


Hey Mate,

I applied on 12th Feb for the SS..I cannot find it nywhere that in case you applied before the new rules came into picture you are not governed by them


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

as1986 said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> I applied on 12th Feb for the SS..I cannot find it nywhere that in case you applied before the new rules came into picture you are not governed by them


If you applied on 12th Feb, you should have got a reply by now... I suggest you call them and ask them about your application... for the ones who had applied, recently, it did not take more than 2 weeks to get a response....


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

as1986 said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> I applied on 12th Feb for the SS..I cannot find it nywhere that in case you applied before the new rules came into picture you are not governed by them


Don't worry dear, have you got any acknowledgement email by them? I sent my application email and in a few hours they replied that they got my application and will provide application reference number in a few days. 
If you get your application reference number by now which is before the rules change you are absolutely fine. Keep in touch.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

True... hope we all get the grant around the same time! Amen to that...

Keep in touch! and keep updating !



ajaymannat said:


> So many people for nt
> But when i applied nobody was there
> Except huss and deven
> Good luck
> Hope we all meet in nt


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Don't worry dear, have you got any acknowledgement email by them? I sent my application email and in a few hours they replied that they got my application and will provide application reference number in a few days.
> If you get your application reference number by now which is before the rules change you are absolutely fine. Keep in touch.


I too got the same mail exactly the next day..but no application reference number as yet 

I really dunno what to do?

Can you please suggest the number I can call them on as my agent is very apprehensive of calling them ...


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> If you applied on 12th Feb, you should have got a reply by now... I suggest you call them and ask them about your application... for the ones who had applied, recently, it did not take more than 2 weeks to get a response....


I was told by my agent that they are responding quickly for 489 but taking time for 190..

Can you suggest the number where I can directly follow up with them??


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Contact Business and Skilled Migration - Australia's Northern Territory





as1986 said:


> I too got the same mail exactly the next day..but no application reference number as yet
> 
> I really dunno what to do?
> 
> Can you please suggest the number I can call them on as my agent is very apprehensive of calling them ...


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

as1986 said:


> I too got the same mail exactly the next day..but no application reference number as yet
> 
> I really dunno what to do?
> 
> Can you please suggest the number I can call them on as my agent is very apprehensive of calling them ...


I strongly suggest you to call and speak to them, they may overlooked your application. it shouldn't take that longer to receive the ack email. update us after calling them mate. good luck.

the number is : +61 8 8999 5264


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> I strongly suggest you to call and speak to them, they may overlooked your application. it shouldn't take that longer to receive the ack email. update us after calling them mate. good luck.
> 
> the number is : +61 8 8999 5264


Thanks for the number Black_Rose, I will call them tomorrow since they would have already closed down for the day..

I will update you all as soon as I am able to speak to them..

Thanks agn.


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> True... hope we all get the grant around the same time! Amen to that...
> 
> Keep in touch! and keep updating !


hey huss i have lodged my visa file today
what about you have you lodged or not
plz update your status as soon as u do
good luck mate
our timelines are almost same :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

as1986 said:


> Thanks for the number Black_Rose, I will call them tomorrow since they would have already closed down for the day..
> 
> I will update you all as soon as I am able to speak to them..
> 
> Thanks agn.


Cool. They may take long time to decide the outcome but they don't normally take that long to provide the ack email. so there must be an issue which will be sorted out with your call and I am sue you will get the SS very soon. Good Luck


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

ajaymannat said:


> hey huss i have lodged my visa file today
> what about you have you lodged or not
> plz update your status as soon as u do
> good luck mate
> our timelines are almost same :fingerscrossed:


What about the others: Huss81 & ajaymannat?
In how much time did you guys get a file reference number?


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Cool. They may take long time to decide the outcome but they don't normally take that long to provide the ack email. so there must be an issue which will be sorted out with your call and I am sue you will get the SS very soon. Good Luck


Thank You..I am really worried with all the changes happening every other day..the scenario was so different when we first applied to Vetassess and started all this 

Good Luck to u too mate


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

as1986 said:


> What about the others: Huss81 & ajaymannat?
> In how much time did you guys get a file reference number?


Hey as
U can easily see on my time line
As in my case they were super quick
I lodged file on 5 feb 
Got acknowledged on 18 feb and got sponsorship on 19 feb


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

as1986 said:


> I too got the same mail exactly the next day..but no application reference number as yet
> 
> I really dunno what to do?
> 
> Can you please suggest the number I can call them on as my agent is very apprehensive of calling them ...


you should have file lodging date 
the e-mail from which mail has send and subject also with you
i call them during my process they told me to give these details.
as u know it is not cheap to make an isd call:wink:


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

ajaymannat said:


> you should have file lodging date
> the e-mail from which mail has send and subject also with you
> i call them during my process they told me to give these details.
> as u know it is not cheap to make an isd call:wink:


I will try and get these details out from my agent as he only sent the documents..

I am calling my agent almost every alternative day to check on the status but I thin it just doesn't matter..He just tells me that the timelines are different for 489 & 190..:help:


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

as1986 said:


> I will try and get these details out from my agent as he only sent the documents..
> 
> I am calling my agent almost every alternative day to check on the status but I thin it just doesn't matter..He just tells me that the timelines are different for 489 & 190..:help:


Dealing with the agent appears to be a big task on its own. As if the tension of visa is not enough, we have to also worry about how the agent handles our case!


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Trijunction said:


> Dealing with the agent appears to be a big task on its own. As if the tension of visa is not enough, we have to also worry about how the agent handles our case!


after sending the application email they replied that they got my application and will give me a reference number in few days. is that the acknowledge email? or they will acknowledge me with a reference number?


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> after sending the application email they replied that they got my application and will give me a reference number in few days. is that the acknowledge email? or they will acknowledge me with a reference number?


That mail is an acknowledgement of your "mail with the application". They will send another acknowledgement mail for your application. The later will have reference number.

I have received my acknowledgement mail with file reference number just this morning.

They have mentioned that processing takes 3 weeks time and case officer will contact if there are questions.

Times of sit tight and wait.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Which means you will get the approval before the end of next week


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Which means you will get the approval before the end of next week


Hmm..that will be great if I get so soon! 

In any case, thank you very much for helping me through the process!


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

as1986 said:


> Thank You..I am really worried with all the changes happening every other day..the scenario was so different when we first applied to Vetassess and started all this
> 
> Good Luck to u too mate


lol ya first vetassess now NT. but NT seems quick in processing according to Huss and deven. have u called them? you can also make an inquiry through email. they are very efficient handling email query so better to save some money by sending them an email query.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Trijunction said:


> That mail is an acknowledgement of your "mail with the application". They will send another acknowledgement mail for your application. The later will have reference number.
> 
> I have received my acknowledgement mail with file reference number just this morning.
> 
> ...


Aha I see, so I will get the acknowledgement mail by next week than. 
Good Luck with your application.:croc:


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ok Guys..So the news is that my application has been rejected on the basis that my skills do not match the requirements in their state..:hurt:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Dear as1986,
Sorry to hear this news!
Could you explain little more the reason for rejection?


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear as1986,
> Sorry to hear this news!
> Could you explain little more the reason for rejection?


As stated its because of skills not matching the jobs that they have: as per them..


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

as1986 said:


> As stated its because of skills not matching the jobs that they have: as per them..


Dear as1986

Sorry to hear about this sad news..

What is your occupation ? Is this available in any other state ?


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

pratsi90 said:


> Dear as1986
> 
> Sorry to hear about this sad news..
> 
> What is your occupation ? Is this available in any other state ?


My Occupation is HR Advisor..not available nywhere else


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

as1986 said:


> As stated its because of skills not matching the jobs that they have: as per them..


That's a absolute shocker mate. Since we both are in same occupation, It means I have to count my days to receive their rejection aswell.  
As you was going to call them today and may I know when and how did they inform you about the outcome? your agency was hiding the news ?


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

as1986 said:


> My Occupation is HR Advisor..not available nywhere else


Its pretty shocking mate.. What your agent has to say about it ? It seems now you will have to wait for other states to open HR Adviser.

Goodluck


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> That's a absolute shocker mate. Since we both are in same occupation, It means I have to count my days to receive their rejection aswell.
> As you was going to call them today and may I know when and how did they inform you about the outcome? your agency was hiding the news ?


How is it possible? You guys have applied in the first place because there is a demand right? Also you must have got your skills positively assessed?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Trijunction said:


> How is it possible? You guys have applied in the first place because there is a demand right? Also you must have got your skills positively assessed?


even I have the same question in my mind, we all have positive assessment of our skill. How come they say that our skills are not according their requirement  
Now I am confused, lets see what happens.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

I feel it is not only about the assessment... a positive assessment does not guarantee a state sponsorship.... they also ask for "employability evidence".... had you given them the relevant job postings in your application?

Sorry to hear it.... I don't know if you can re-apply...


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> I feel it is not only about the assessment... a positive assessment does not guarantee a state sponsorship.... they also ask for "employability evidence".... had you given them the relevant job postings in your application?
> 
> Sorry to hear it.... I don't know if you can re-apply...


I don't understand the logic ..when they say they have demand for a code why do we have to proven it again? Why is the skill assessment for in that case?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Assessment proves that you are qualified but employabilith evidence ia for knowing if there are jobs available for your kind of experience... Is HR advisor a priority occupation on NT list?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Guys they took exactly 2 days to reject my application for 190. According to them I have no skills and experience that NT wants.. LOLLLLLL
I wish I could go and pi**on them.


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> Guys they took exactly 2 days to reject my application for 190. According to them I have no skills and experience that NT wants.. LOLLLLLL
> I wish I could go and pi**on them.


Oh so sorry to hear this
Very sad


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> Guys they took exactly 2 days to reject my application for 190. According to them I have no skills and experience that NT wants.. LOLLLLLL
> I wish I could go and pi**on them.


Oh you already got response? Sorry to hear !!

I am still clueless how this decision was taken for both of you!

I think they should officially put it on their site saying that they won't accept any applications from HR people so that people won't get false hopes and get disappointed in the end.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Sorry black rose to hear about the rejection...


----------



## bharadwajsvr (Dec 31, 2013)

as1986 said:


> My Occupation is HR Advisor..not available nywhere else





Black_Rose said:


> Guys they took exactly 2 days to reject my application for 190. According to them I have no skills and experience that NT wants.. LOLLLLLL
> I wish I could go and pi**on them.


Hi guys that prty shocking to hear that you guys have been rejected although they claim to have shortage of the skill in the Territory. 
Which industries have you guys been working in?


----------



## Deejay_TNT (Jul 16, 2013)

HR Advisor is available for nomination in SA and WA, actually.
ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code)


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

So guys I applied for 190 but got 489 today. But I have to admit that they are processing fast..damn fast!


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Time to change that signature  



Trijunction said:


> So guys I applied for 190 but got 489 today. But I have to admit that they are processing fast..damn fast!


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Any grants for 489 in these few days??


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

deven_123 said:


> Any grants for 489 in these few days??


Check your pm please


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Trijunction said:


> Check your pm please


????


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Trijunction said:


> So guys I applied for 190 but got 489 today. But I have to admit that they are processing fast..damn fast!


You as well applied for NT 489?


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

deven_123 said:


> You as well applied for NT 489?


I applied for 190 but got 489. What's you skill code ?


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

trijunction said:


> i applied for 190 but got 489. What's you skill code ?


141111


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Trijunction said:


> So guys I applied for 190 but got 489 today. But I have to admit that they are processing fast..damn fast!


Nice to see that mate. many Congratulation. Hope you get a speedy grant soon. 
btw, did you apply by urself or by agent? just curious, after sending the application by email what they mention in acknowledgement email? 

:smash:


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> Nice to see that mate. many Congratulation. Hope you get a speedy grant soon.
> btw, did you apply by urself or by agent? just curious, after sending the application by email what they mention in acknowledgement email?
> 
> :smash:


thank very much mate!! I have applied on my own, but have to mention that "Huss81" helped me a lot while preparing my application kit. 

The Ack mail just says that they have received my application form. they say once the application is processed, they will advise the outcome.however if the case office needs any additional info, then he will contact.

They will also mention how much time it takes to process the application and which in my opinion follows "under promise- over deliver". 

let me know if I can help you in anyway...


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

deven_123 said:


> 141111



If all goes well, we will meet at your restaurant. you should offer more discount :drum:


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Trijunction said:


> If all goes well, we will meet at your restaurant. you should offer more discount :drum:


Anytime bro...whats your code??


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

NT is denying SS of my friend saying.....
" Consultations with the relevant industry in the Northern Territory indicated that employers *are seeking professionals who have specific skills set and experience that would make him/her employable in the Northern Territory. *
Your skills and experience related to your nominated occupation are not in line with NT employer’s needs.

Therefore, your application *has not been certified* and is now closed. 

*The Case Officer’s decision is final and no further correspondence will be carried out related to this application.*"


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> NT is denying SS of my friend saying.....
> " Consultations with the relevant industry in the Northern Territory indicated that employers are seeking professionals who have specific skills set and experience that would make him/her employable in the Northern Territory.
> Your skills and experience related to your nominated occupation are not in line with NT employer&#146;s needs.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that! What is the Skill code?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

What code was it and under which priority was the occupation mentioned in the NT State Migration Plan? May be he did not provide enough employability evidence?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

It is Construction Project Manager 133111.
No, she provided enough employment evidences.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

.... and was asking for SS for sub-class 489


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> It is Construction Project Manager 133111.
> No, she provided enough employment evidences.


My occupation was architectural draftsperson.
I started applying jobs from 2 months from the date of applying sponsorship.
Ur friend's occupation is clos


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> My occupation was architectural draftsperson.
> I started applying jobs from 2 months from the date of applying sponsorship.
> Ur friend's occupation is clos


I made pdf's of all jobs applied .
And it made a proof that jobs exists in northern territory in this field.
Ur friend's field is clos


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> My occupation was architectural draftsperson.
> I started applying jobs from 2 months from the date of applying sponsorship.
> Ur friend's occupation is clos


I made pdf's of all jobs applied .
And it made a proof that jobs exists in northern territory in this field.
Ur friend's field is closely related to my field.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

seems NT applicants are too shy to expose. hahha


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> seems NT applicants are too shy to expose. hahha


Why do you think so? You might feel like that because we are in minority..and almost all of them have completed n waiting for CO..that's the reason for calmness..


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Atleast 5 of us are waiting for CO allocation after processing all the paperwork.... nothing much can be done other than patiently waiting....


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Atleast 5 of us are waiting for CO allocation after processing all the paperwork.... nothing much can be done other than patiently waiting....


I don't know why not much people are interested in applying for NT nomination. For me NT is very much strict giving their nomination. They turned my application down earlier but good side is that they are very much quick on processing. Good Luck everyone awaiting for grant. is there any recent NT nomination applicant? pls share your experience.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Atleast 5 of us are waiting for CO allocation after processing all the paperwork.... nothing much can be done other than patiently waiting....


you are right. But I don't see any new applicant. need to know NT's recent activity 
Good Luck Mate.


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> you are right. But I don't see any new applicant. need to know NT's recent activity
> Good Luck Mate.


All applicants are not on this forum...


----------



## gt1896 (May 7, 2014)

*141111 sposnsorship from NT*



Trijunction said:


> So guys I applied for 190 but got 489 today. But I have to admit that they are processing fast..damn fast!


hi all, 

i am applying for my state sponsorship for NT , does anyone know how much time to get an invite from NT. 
CODE: 141111, RESTAURANT MANAGER, 489 subclass


----------



## gt1896 (May 7, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> I don't know why not much people are interested in applying for NT nomination. For me NT is very much strict giving their nomination. They turned my application down earlier but good side is that they are very much quick on processing. Good Luck everyone awaiting for grant. is there any recent NT nomination applicant? pls share your experience.


hi, 

i am applying under 141111, restaurant manager for 489 state sponsorship for NT, any idea, how much time it will take to get an invite? is it hard to get an invite for NT ..

please help


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

if your documents are clear and your occupation is on their list, you should expect the 489 approval in three weeks maximum..... invite comes within ten days of your acceptance of the nomination....


----------



## gt1896 (May 7, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> if your documents are clear and your occupation is on their list, you should expect the 489 approval in three weeks maximum..... invite comes within ten days of your acceptance of the nomination....


thanks so much huss 81. i am filing for state sponsorship by this weekend through an agent. my points are now 50, plus 10 from NT , makes it 60. the job is in their list already. infact in high priority list. documents are fine too.. but agents saying it can take upto 3 months for getting an invite from NT.. 

also, any idea about the restaurant related jobs in NT. 
sorry to bother you. no one else i can ask now . thats why?

regards
gt


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

I have still not been there, so can't say about the job situation... I think the agent is just trying to keep a cushion... others who have applied for State Nomination have got it in less than 2 weeks sometimes.... dont over-expect but don't even listen to the agents!


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

gt1896 said:


> hi,
> 
> i am applying under 141111, restaurant manager for 489 state sponsorship for NT, any idea, how much time it will take to get an invite? is it hard to get an invite for NT ..
> 
> please help


Huss81 is right. NT current processing time is maximum 3 weeks but in most cases they finalize within 1-2 weeks. NT nomination is hard to get as they don't nominate many applicant. Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

any hope? Any good news? Any movement??? Where are all my NT expat friends!


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> any hope? Any good news? Any movement??? Where are all my NT expat friends!


patiently waiting and waiting....


----------



## gt1896 (May 7, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Huss81 is right. NT current processing time is maximum 3 weeks but in most cases they finalize within 1-2 weeks. NT nomination is hard to get as they don't nominate many applicant. Good Luck and keep us posted.


thanks .. yesterday I received the acknowledgement from their side for state sponsorship under 489 visa . so I hope I should receive an outcome within 2 weeks. lets hope for the best..

btw, I am presently in india, if I need to do pcc for uk, usa , uae and india, is it possible to do from india ? if yes , who are the agency/ firm should I contact in india to get the pcc? 

please help..


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

gt1896 said:


> thanks .. yesterday I received the acknowledgement from their side for state sponsorship under 489 visa . so I hope I should receive an outcome within 2 weeks. lets hope for the best..
> 
> btw, I am presently in india, if I need to do pcc for uk, usa , uae and india, is it possible to do from india ? if yes , who are the agency/ firm should I contact in india to get the pcc?
> 
> please help..



Which occupation have you applied for? All the very best....

I am not sure about the agencies, but I would suggest that you try to do it yourself by getting in touch with the embassies of these countries in your city... agents will take more time and also take more money.... my personal experience is to Do-it-Yourself for these documentation.....


----------



## gt1896 (May 7, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Which occupation have you applied for? All the very best....
> 
> I am not sure about the agencies, but I would suggest that you try to do it yourself by getting in touch with the embassies of these countries in your city... agents will take more time and also take more money.... my personal experience is to Do-it-Yourself for these documentation.....


thanks huss 81. I am applying under RESTAURANT manager. I hope its a high demand job in NT. 
yes, next week I am back to uae, so I think, I will do pcc thru the consulates rather than any agents..
hws the visa process happening for you.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

UAE is the most easiest to do... I was there for three days and was able to get it on time... no issues....

One of our expat friend here had also applied for the same code.. and he got the approval for 489.. so I see no reason why yours should be rejected...

Have lodged my visa documents and waiting for CO allocation which I guess will now happen in July...

do you mind updating your signature with your timeline? Will help the others too... thanks....


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

guys how to get Dubai PCC from abroad? pls share some guideline. thanks.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hi,

Log on to www.dubaipolice.ae and fill the form. You need to provide your fingerprints (attested by UAE embassy in your country). Send it by courier to their address with demand draft of the fees.

Alternatively catch a flight to Dubai and get it done in three days. 

Rgds
Huss


----------



## usherer (Sep 4, 2013)

*How many job ads to submit as evidence?*

I have about three job ads, and am trying to hit five. Will five do? The only advice I've found on this were two: one said five, the other said ten.

I've found a number of others that involve my nominated skills, but they use other job titles that are in Australia's occupation list, so I might get rejected if I use those ads.

Would appreciate any advice! Can't find much info on NT SS applications.:wave:


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

as much as you can... I had given around 6... but yes, minimum 4 should be ok.....


----------



## usherer (Sep 4, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> as much as you can... I had given around 6... but yes, minimum 4 should be ok.....



@Huss81: Thanks for the quick reply!

What do you think if I submit ads requiring my skills but under different occupation titles? As mentioned, I can come up with say, 2 relevant ads, and I'm thinking of submitting 3 with different job titles.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

That is OK... I was applying for Finance Manager but I did not get a single one with that title.. so I also provided Management Accountant ads which was a totally different SOL... it says CLOSE to the occupation and not the exact occupation....

btw, mind updating your timeline?


----------



## usherer (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks! Great help! Someone wrote something completely contrary to your advice.

OK, I'll update my timeline when I get my papers in order. I have a few tasks to finish up for the night. 

Good luck!


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I am new to this forum.. Congrats for those who got their visas...

I too applied for NT SS on May 30, 2014 and got my acknowledgement today.. My ANZSCO code is 254418


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Welcome Subha to Expatforum. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Welcome Subha to Expatforum. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Dear Friend,

I have 55 points and applied for ss to NT under 190 and haven't given by EOI yet... Am i in the right path?.. Got acknowledgment from NT yesterday stating that the process takes 3 weeks. 

I have my papers ready to lodge Victoria SS as well, but i am in a dilemma...Can i go for EOI and wait for NT's Result... or with hold my EOI and apply VIC SS

Kindly Help please


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

subha said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> I have 55 points and applied for ss to NT under 190 and haven't given by EOI yet... Am i in the right path?.. Got acknowledgment from NT yesterday stating that the process takes 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Hello Subha Victoria has your occupation too? How are you doing.


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi jreo5,

I am planning to apply vic too by this saturday... but my concern is i havent given my EOI, will it affect my SS to NT, if i do so.... coz, i should mention two states when i go for EOI. Really confused..Any inputs


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

subha said:


> Hi jreo5,
> 
> I am planning to apply vic too by this saturday... but my concern is i havent given my EOI, will it affect my SS to NT, if i do so.... coz, i should mention two states when i go for EOI. Really confused..Any inputs


You should create a FRESH EOI for other state. It should be independent. 

And, answering your question "Wi;; it affect" - Of course it will, because when a state see that you apply for another state also, you will be rejected immediately. That is the reason every state has a field in application form asking "have you applied for another state/confirm you haven't applied for another state."

If you place individually due to time constraint in parallel, it is ok, you can consider the one that comes earlier result. Although its not advisable to place multiple EOIs.

But nothing happens as far placing multiple EOIs.But make it only one or two maximum and withdraw your EOI once you get any other EOI's state nomination (Having said, you shouldn't falsify in the application that you haven't applied for another state too). That is why, I would advise you to wait for sometime or perhaps apply both, nothing happens, whichever comes first you can take.


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

Dear Friend,

Many thanks for your kind reply.. Probably i apply VIC SS by saturday.. and wait for NT SS to give EOI.. 

U think... will it be fine?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

subha said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> Many thanks for your kind reply.. Probably i apply VIC SS by saturday.. and wait for NT SS to give EOI..
> 
> U think... will it be fine?


Yes, Subha. Correct!


----------



## usherer (Sep 4, 2013)

It's 1am and I was just about to email NT when I saw this: "evidence.. No less than 12 mths...twenty-four (24) months prior to lodging an ..."

1. So i have to be in my current job for 12 months? 
2. I have to show tax slips etc for those 12 mths?


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

usherer said:


> It's 1am and I was just about to email NT when I saw this: "evidence.. No less than 12 mths...twenty-four (24) months prior to lodging an ..."
> 
> 1. So i have to be in my current job for 12 months?
> 2. I have to show tax slips etc for those 12 mths?


1.you must worked in your nominated occupation for atleast 12 months in the last 2 years.

2. You can show your experience certificate stating the dates. i submitted like that.

Hope this will help


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Yes, Subha. Correct!


Finally i made a decision to wait until i get a result from NT to go for Vic SS.

Thank u friend


----------



## usherer (Sep 4, 2013)

subha said:


> 1.you must worked in your nominated occupation for atleast 12 months in the last 2 years.
> 
> 2. You can show your experience certificate stating the dates. i submitted like that.
> 
> Hope this will help


@Subha: thanks a lot. By "experience certificate", do you mean a contract? 

On "certified copies" of...
- Academic transcript - if it contains the university seal, is it certified, or does it require notarisation by a lawyer?

- Passport -main page with fingerprint would do, or does it require notarisation by a lawyer?


- Skills assessment - - Does it require notarisation by a lawyer?

- Financial capacity - Does it require notarisation by a lawyer?


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

usherer said:


> @Subha: thanks a lot. By "experience certificate", do you mean a contract?
> 
> On "certified copies" of...
> - Academic transcript - if it contains the university seal, is it certified, or does it require notarisation by a lawyer?
> ...


No its not the contract.. It should be in the company's letterhead.. which includes your designation , dates you worked for them..etc., etc., like a reference letter.


All documents needs to be notarized such as your academic transcripts, passport first and last page (all stamped pages if you have been to any other country before), skill assessment, etc.,

Regarding financial capacity, we have funds in the form of fixed deposit, Hence got a letter and some other details from the bank officials and we notarized that too


----------



## usherer (Sep 4, 2013)

hey Subha, you're such a great help!! Really appreciate it.
Now, im trying to cut costs. My academic transcript comes with the registrar's signature. Is that considered notarised?


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

usherer said:


> hey Subha, you're such a great help!! Really appreciate it.
> Now, im trying to cut costs. My academic transcript comes with the registrar's signature. Is that considered notarised?


i dont think so... but u please double check with some other people... I was advised to get it notarized by notary public only


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

hi bros,

y no updates about NT SS nowadays


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

Dear friends,

I have got my NT SS yesterday. I have applied for subclass 190 but i have got 489....


:cheer2:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Congrats subha! arty:


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats subha! arty:


Thank you Mithun...

Please clarify my doubt... I have started with my EOI... I dont have 3 years of experience in the last 5 years in my nominated occupation and i am not claiming any points for that... When i started my EOI today, in the Employment details i have added the my work periods. There was a question like " is this the nominated occupation you are applying for?" I have given "yes".. then i read there by clicking yes, i automatically claim points for that question.. 

Also

I have 55 points already.. adding up 489 it showed 65 after i complete my EOI. Will there be any problem?

Thanks

Subhangi


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

dear friends,

Please clarify my doubt... I have started with my EOI... I dont have 3 years of experience in the last 5 years in my nominated occupation and i am not claiming any points for that... When i started my EOI today, in the Employment details i have added the my work periods. There was a question like " is this the nominated occupation you are applying for?" I have given "yes".. then i read there by clicking yes, i automatically claim points for that question.. 

Also

I have 55 points already.. adding up 489 it showed 65 after i complete my EOI. Will there be any problem?

Thanks

Subhangi


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

subha said:


> Thank you Mithun...
> 
> Please clarify my doubt... I have started with my EOI... I dont have 3 years of experience in the last 5 years in my nominated occupation and i am not claiming any points for that... When i started my EOI today, in the Employment details i have added the my work periods. There was a question like " is this the nominated occupation you are applying for?" I have given "yes".. then i read there by clicking yes, i automatically claim points for that question..
> 
> ...


No problem I see.
You have 55 points + State nomination 10 points for subclass 489= 65 points 
You have 55 points + State nomination 5 points for subclass 190= 60 points


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

all gone quiet.... on the positive side, just 6 more days for July to start!


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> all gone quiet.... on the positive side, just 6 more days for July to start!


This is the silence before blast 
Brother. 
What do u estimate how much time will our file take post july
Any idea


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

I wish I had an idea.... I am definitely not hoping for it in the first two weeks.... 

Its not as if they are waiting for the grant email and on 1st July, they will just click the send button...


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> I wish I had an idea.... I am definitely not hoping for it in the first two weeks....
> 
> Its not as if they are waiting for the grant email and on 1st July, they will just click the send button...


From my point of view we will get the golden mail at the end of july because the applicants till 4 march have got their co and currently processing all applicant who have frontloaded everything will get grant in first 2 weeks and we will be processed behind these.
This is my analysis )
But i want it as soon as possible.


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

Dear friends,

Please help me with this...

I have got my SS, last week thursday.. Signed and sent my Declaration that i am accepting 489. Saturday i have lodged my EOI... The last round of invitation happened yesterday... 
I havent got the invite...

1. Do I have to Intimate NT that i have lodged my EOI or is it a automatic process?
2. Do we get invite only on the day of invitation round or anytime of the week?
3. Do i receive any feedback from NT after i signed and sent the declaration form?

How does this go?

Please kindly help me...


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Seniors,

Pls clarify for applying NT SS we need to have job offer how it is ? kindly shed some facts..


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

subha said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Please help me with this...
> 
> ...


Hi I am new to this forum just thought of apply to NT ...which occupation you are applying ?


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

subha said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Please help me with this...
> 
> ...


Hi subha
You have not share ur eoi id with nt yet

If u have shared after updating 
Then u dont need to worry u will get ur invite.
2.no this is not necessary that u got invite on invitation day. Mine comes on tuesday while my i got sponsorship on friday. 
May be ur invite delayed bcoz they are busy with invitation round.

3.U will not receive any update or mail from nt persons as they have gave u sponsorship. Rest job is of immigration department regarding invite 
Hope it helps 
Quote me if u still have any confusion.


----------



## gary31 (Oct 4, 2013)

He friends, I have applied for SS in NT , wat is the turn around time for NT


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

mostly 2 weeks


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi friends,

Got my invitation for 489 last wednesday.. Lodging my visa on monday.

Thank u for all your support... 

:rockon


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

subha said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Got my invitation for 489 last wednesday.. Lodging my visa on monday.
> 
> ...


Congrats n all the best..good timing


----------



## gary31 (Oct 4, 2013)

subha said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Got my invitation for 489 last wednesday.. Lodging my visa on monday.
> 
> ...


Congrats and all the best for next stage, and please share the progress in ur signature


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi friends,

Lodged my visa Today... Keep me in prayers too.. 

My time line here.
IELTS: L - 7, S - 7, W - 7.5, R - 8.5, ANZSCO CODE 254418 Registered Nurse( medical). ANMAC Assessment Positive on 14.01.2014, NT SS applied for 190 - 30.05.2014, Acknowledgment received 10.06.14 ,SS approved for 489 on 19.06.14, EOI given on 21.06.14 ,Invitation Received- 26.06.14, Visa lodged on 30.06.2014... Working on medicals and PCC.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

subha said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Lodged my visa Today... Keep me in prayers too..
> 
> ...


Welcome to the NT applicants pool 

We all should be having a party in Darwin when we get our grants!


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Welcome to the NT applicants pool
> 
> We all should be having a party in Darwin when we get our grants!


Hey hussain 
How are you dude
Its 1st july
But cant see movement in 489
Still worried what will happen 
Humara no. Kab aayega 
Have u seen any grant.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

not yet... no news... its still the first day.. let's wait for this week to end and see what happens.... calling DIBP is also not going to help... so let's just wait and watch!


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

ajaymannat said:


> Hey hussain
> How are you dude
> Its 1st july
> But cant see movement in 489
> ...


Hello guys...hope you all doing good...biggest test of patience lies ahead...Good luck!!


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

revived from hibernation and reporting.. Ssir!


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

dear friens, after july 1 do you think they will begin to give ss to occupations that were rejected before july? i mean to hr professionals for example. i think may be they get new quotes from dibp and start to nominate again those occupations which are still included in their csol? what you think?


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Can any one please tell me how should we show sufficient fund in bank account for NT SS.

We have regular income coming in but planning to sell a property and put the fund in the bank account and get it certified. Is that ok with them ? is it something they need to see regular deposits for particular month ?

Has anyone gone through the above.

Regards,
Resh


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

richoo87 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Can any one please tell me how should we show sufficient fund in bank account for NT SS.
> 
> ...


Selling property for this purpose is extreme measure. No need to show regular income..you just have to show the balance.. You can consider borrowing short term for this purpose..you can get your property valued by an engineer and show the value in networth certificate..provided count only 30% or something like that of the value certified by engineer towards the net worth. As properties cannot be easily converted to cash. pegging at 30% or so makes it a more realistic estimate. In other words its more like a fire sale value..


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

Trijunction said:


> Selling property for this purpose is extreme measure. No need to show regular income..you just have to show the balance.. You can consider borrowing short term for this purpose..you can get your property valued by an engineer and show the value in networth certificate..provided count only 30% or something like that of the value certified by engineer towards the net worth. As properties cannot be easily converted to cash. pegging at 30% or so makes it a more realistic estimate. In other words its more like a fire sale value..



Dear Tri Junction,

Thank you for your feedback . So that means they will only look into closing balance ?. Also can jewellery/gold be valued ?

Thanks
Reshma


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

richoo87 said:


> Dear Tri Junction,
> 
> Thank you for your feedback . So that means they will only look into closing balance ?. Also can jewellery/gold be valued ?
> 
> ...


hi,

welcome. yeah gold/jewellery is fine.. get it valued and provide the certificate.. cant say exactly they will look into closing balance.. but thats what I did.. you are from India right? get a CA networth certificate that adds up engineer certificate for propery, jewellery valuation certificate, and bank balance certificate.. just ensure that off the total balance more than 50% is in the form of hard cash in bank deposits/FD.

Finally,, you can just click the "thanks" button on a forum post.. if you find it worth it..


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

Trijunction said:


> hi,
> 
> welcome. yeah gold/jewellery is fine.. get it valued and provide the certificate.. cant say exactly they will look into closing balance.. but thats what I did.. you are from India right? get a CA networth certificate that adds up engineer certificate for propery, jewellery valuation certificate, and bank balance certificate.. just ensure that off the total balance more than 50% is in the form of hard cash in bank deposits/FD.
> 
> Finally,, you can just click the "thanks" button on a forum post.. if you find it worth it..


Thank you Done  Yes i am an Indian but based in Dubai so jewellery and property is based in India and bank account is based here in Dubai. So i am not sure if a jewellery valued there would be ok ? And also for bank statements, we just need to provide original bank statements or should we get that certified by a Lawyer here ?

Thanks,
Reshma


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

richoo87 said:


> Thank you Done  Yes i am an Indian but based in Dubai so jewellery and property is based in India and bank account is based here in Dubai. So i am not sure if a jewellery valued there would be ok ? And also for bank statements, we just need to provide original bank statements or should we get that certified by a Lawyer here ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Reshma


 Dear Reshma,

As it is the net worth certificate has to be given in AUD terms. So even if it is in Dubai or in India, the CA will consider an average exchange rate to convert to AUD.

for Bank statements, just the coloured copies are enough. No need to certify them by anybody. IF you are using a MARA agent, you may ask him to attest it as a true copy.

Hope that helps.


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Dear Reshma,
> 
> As it is the net worth certificate has to be given in AUD terms. So even if it is in Dubai or in India, the CA will consider an average exchange rate to convert to AUD.
> 
> ...


Thank you  

Ok i have one more query Bank Statements would be in AED Currency i guess that should be fine ? Also Bank statements of both husband and wife can be used right ?

Also have you got your 190 visa already ? Good Luck to you as well.

Regards,
Reshma


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

I applied for a 190 but I got sponsorship for 489 from NT.. still under process, no visa grant as yet....

yes, AED currency statements should be fine.... 

Good luck to you! What occupation code are you applying for?


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> I applied for a 190 but I got sponsorship for 489 from NT.. still under process, no visa grant as yet....
> 
> yes, AED currency statements should be fine....
> 
> Good luck to you! What occupation code are you applying for?



Oh ok that means not permanent residence. Thank you and occupation code is Human Resource Adviser - 223111.

Anyways lets hope for best  All the best for your visa grant sooner.

Regards,
Reshma


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

richoo87 said:


> Oh ok that means not permanent residence. Thank you and occupation code is Human Resource Adviser - 223111.
> 
> Anyways lets hope for best  All the best for your visa grant sooner.
> 
> ...


Is NT considering this code now? I am not sure about HR related codes but remember that last time few people in HR were facing difficulties in getting sponsorship.

Anyway, all the best!


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi,

Yes currently NT is considering this code with IELTS band of 7 each.

Anyways lets see.

Regards,


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

Dear Friends,

Any Movement in 489....

I have lodged my visa on 30th March... I have received the acknowledgment. had done my medicals on SAT... Applied PCC too.. Will upload PCC in this week. 

What is the next step?

1. will CO allocated only after my file is complete?
2. Do i get any email form DIBP after my file is complete?
3. When will be the CO allocated?
4. What is called Delay email.

I havent got anything after my acknowledgment

Please kindly help


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Dear Subha... firstly, appreciate if you could update your timelines.....

For all 489 applications that were lodged before 3rd March, the CO has been allocated. Source: Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

For the applicants after those dates, still no idea when CO will get allocated. I applied for the visa before you, but am yet to receive any CO communication.

For a quick processing of your case, it is better to upload all documents including the PCC.


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Plz add ur name in list which are sponsored by nt 

Sr no. Name visa lodgement date

1. Ajaymannat 19 march
2. Huss 
3. Deven


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

1. Ajaymannat 19 march
2. Huss 23rd March
3. Deven 
4. Trijunction


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

Dear Friends,

Please kindly let me know how to write my timeline in this forum


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> 1. Ajaymannat 19 march
> 2. Huss 23rd March
> 3. Deven
> 4. Trijunction



Also Subha on 30th June


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

1. Ajaymannat 19 march
2. Huss 23rd March
3. Deven
4. Trijunction
5. Subha 30 june


Deven and trijunction plz update with your lodgement date


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

1. Ajaymannat - 19th march
2. Huss -23rd March
3. Deven
4. Trijunction - 8th April
5. Subha - 30th june


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Trijunction said:


> 1. Ajaymannat - 19th march
> 2. Huss -23rd March
> 3. Deven - 26th March
> 4. Trijunction - 8th April
> 5. Subha - 30th june


Trijunction;4517250]1. Ajaymannat - 19th march
2. Huss -23rd March
3. Deven - 26th March 
4. Trijunction - 8th April
5. Subha - 30th june


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh my god 

489 visa granted

I m shivering.

Best of luck to all

Yahooooooooooooooo.....


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

U guys are my family.
If u have any problem u can share wid me
After landing or before
U guys rock 
Good luck 
Hope u get ur visa this week.....


Grouphug


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> U guys are my family.
> If u have any problem u can share wid me
> After landing or before
> U guys rock
> ...


hey hearty congratulations and I am so happy for you! I know how worried you were(infact we all)..

wish you a good luck and greate time ahead!!

probably we can all plan to catch up once we all are there..

stay in touch..


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

Infact I have logged into say that a guy who lodged on 16th March for 489 got his grant directly yesterday. Though it is for NSW state.

Definetly there is momentum... I think now Huss should be in the spotlight..


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

guys.. i think you should now try calling DIBP and get some update.. I have called them last Friday and found out that no CO was allocatted to my file..


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Need advice about NT sponsor*



ajaymannat said:


> Dear i can not share with you because my file is still in process.i am so sorry but hope u can realise my situation
> 
> They said on their website that copy pasted file will be rejected hope u wont mind dear


Hello Ajay,

This is Hasib from Dhaka. Hope you are doing well. I need some info regarding NT sponsorship. Could you please help me? Looking forward to hear you


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

*NT sponsorship*

Hello, 

I'm new in this forum. I need help regarding NT sponsorship.

Please respond.



Regards,
Md Hasibur Rahman


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

HR7 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new in this forum. I need help regarding NT sponsorship.
> 
> ...


shoot your question and lets see if someone can asnwer..


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello, I'm Hasib, new in this forum. I would like to apply for NT sponsorship but got puzzled about theri reuireqd docs.

1. Evidence that you have undertaken detailed research into living and working in the NT
2. Evidencing of employability 
3. Commitment to the NT

Please respond


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

HR7 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new in this forum. I need help regarding NT sponsorship.
> 
> ...


What kind of help you need, Md Hasibur Rahman?


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> What kind of help you need, Md Hasibur Rahman?


thanks for your response. I'm totally blank about these docs. Could you please help me out?

can i talk to you through mail / over phone?


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi mithu93ku, can i talk to you through mail / over phone?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

HR7 said:


> thanks for your response. I'm totally blank about these docs. Could you please help me out?


No worries! PM me what you need.


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> No worries! PM me what you need.


Can i talk to you over phone(01916100881) or through mail([email protected])? plz respond


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

ajaymannat said:


> Oh my god
> 
> 489 visa granted
> 
> ...


Congratulations.....have a great life ahead....knew you would get it...see you in NT...


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

ajaymannat said:


> Oh my god
> 
> 489 visa granted
> 
> ...



Congrats Friend. I am so happy for you. God bless u:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> U guys are my family.
> If u have any problem u can share wid me
> After landing or before
> U guys rock
> ...


Many many many congratulations... really happy for you..... !!!! Have a super life ahead in Australia... and we should meet up for this grouphug once we all are in Darwin.... Inshallah!

btw, did you nudge DIBP by calling them or it was just a direct grant without any CO allocation?

Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

HR7 said:


> Can i talk to you over phone(xxxxxxxx) or through mail(xxxxxxx)? plz respond


Never share phone numbers and e-mail id here.


----------



## rareking (Jul 8, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Folks,
> From this forum I got an idea about NT SS timeframe around 30-80 weeks which is frustrating . Another folks shared that he got NT SS within 3 weeks recently.
> 
> Please share recent experiences of NT SS time frame here.
> ...



My friend got responded this week. 4 weeks TAT. June 11~ July 7, 2014.


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> No worries! PM me what you need.


hi so you are getting your answers from Mithu right.. good.. post here if you have any more questions..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Trijunction said:


> hi so you are getting your answers from Mithu right.. good.. post here if you have any more questions..


Are you talking with me?


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Are you talking with me?


hahha.. sorry.. no.. wrong quote.. 

cheers


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

I need a sample of "Commitment to the NT". Please respond


----------



## rareking (Jul 8, 2014)

HR7 said:


> I need a sample of "Commitment to the NT". Please respond


This declaration should cover why you like NT among other states. Write about laid back lifestyle, the beach, the tropical weather.. it will also help, I think, if you compare it with other states' lifestyle, weather, culture, etc. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

rareking said:


> This declaration should cover why you like NT among other states. Write about laid back lifestyle, the beach, the tropical weather.. it will also help, I think, if you compare it with other states' lifestyle, weather, culture, etc.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Thanks for your response. But a sample could have been better solution. Could you please?


----------



## rareking (Jul 8, 2014)

HR7 said:


> I need a sample of "Commitment to the NT". Please respond


This declaration should cover why you like NT among other states. Write about laid back lifestyle, the beach, the tropical weather.. it will also help, I think, if you compare it with other states' lifestyle, weather, culture, etc. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi All
I am new to this thread. I just submitted my EOI for NT SS yesterday. I know, in the recent past HR advisers have not had much luck from NT. I hope the situation has changed.

In order to keep all doors open, I answered "yes" to the below question  What have I got myself into? 
_Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?-Yes_


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

HR7 said:


> I need a sample of "Commitment to the NT". Please respond


Copy Paste of Commitment Letters is not allowed, they would reject your application as it is then. 

It is better to write in your own words why you want to live in NT... consider it as an IELTS writing task and I am sure you will be able to cook something up.


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

Dear Friends,

Any Movement in 489....

I have lodged my visa on 30th March... I have received the acknowledgment. had done my medicals on SAT... Applied PCC too.. Will upload PCC in this week.

What is the next step?

1. will CO allocated only after my file is complete?
2. Do i get any email form DIBP after my file is complete?
3. When will be the CO allocated?
4. What is called Delay email.

I havent got anything after my acknowledgment

Please kindly help


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

subha said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Any Movement in 489....
> 
> ...


I think you have lodged on 30th June.... still March applicants are waiting for their visas! be patient and your turn will arrive soon.....


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

aarthi.kasi said:


> Hi All
> I am new to this thread. I just submitted my EOI for NT SS yesterday. I know, in the recent past HR advisers have not had much luck from NT. I hope the situation has changed.
> 
> In order to keep all doors open, I answered "yes" to the below question  What have I got myself into?
> _Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?-Yes_


Yep, HR Advisers have not had much luck, but you never know if that might have changed now.... the answer to that question does not make any difference... it just means that if given the Regional Sponsorship, you will be willing to live in the regional area.... however, for NT, the whole of NT is open for a regional 489 sponsorship..... 

All the best on your SS application! Keep us posted...


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

aarthi.kasi said:


> Hi All
> I am new to this thread. I just submitted my EOI for NT SS yesterday. I know, in the recent past HR advisers have not had much luck from NT. I hope the situation has changed.
> 
> In order to keep all doors open, I answered "yes" to the below question  What have I got myself into?
> _Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?-Yes_


Dear friend, wish you all the best in getting your ss, I am currently on vetassess assessment, and will be in the same shoes in few months. please keep up with us if any news


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

1. Ajaymannat - 19th march - Grant 8th July
2. Huss -23rd March
3. Deven - 26th March - Grant 15th July
4. Trijunction - 8th April
5. Subha - 30th june


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> 1. Ajaymannat - 19th march - Grant 8th July
> 2. Huss -23rd March
> 3. Deven - 26th March - Grant 15th July
> 4. Trijunction - 8th April
> 5. Subha - 30th june


Congrats deven
Party hard


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Deven,

Congrats man. Please kindly update your timeline


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

subha said:


> Hi Deven,
> 
> Congrats man. Please kindly update your timeline


thank you...


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

ajaymannat said:


> Congrats deven
> Party hard


thank you so much..see you in NT


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

deven_123 said:


> thank you so much..see you in NT


Yaa sure be in touch 
Me booked flight of 23 august


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

489 NT Visa Lodged 26th March
Granted 15th July.....
All waiting will get your grants soon...Good Luck


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello,

Hope you are doing well.

I'm planning for NT SS and prepared docs for that.

How to send the docs?

Should i mail at [email protected]?

Any processing fee?

What should be the content in SUBJECT, BODY?

I'm totally blank. Please help me out if possible.

Looking forward to hear you.


Regards,
HR7


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

HR7 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> ...


Yes correct e-mail address . Check the allowed mb to attach. 
SUBJECT: NT Nomination Application from ...( your Name).
No processing fee.


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello,

I'm planning to apply in NT at 190 subclass.

Do i need to show any amount for Medical & Healthcare?

I heard, govt. provide assistace for PR holders(190 subclass).

Looking forward to hear you.


Regards,
HR7


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

HR7 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm planning to apply in NT at 190 subclass.
> 
> ...


I didnt show.But its good to show a provision for that. Are you an onshore applicant?


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Cost*



Trijunction said:


> I didnt show.But its good to show a provision for that. Are you an onshore applicant?


Thanks for your response. I'm offshore applicant. I'm single and showing below breakdown for 6 months. Does it seem ok?

Plane Fare AU$ 850 
Rent with Utilities AU$ 8400
Initial Expenditure AU$ 1500 
Food & Beverage AU$ 4200 
Transport AU$ 4500 
Household & Living Costs	AU$ 6500

Looking forward to haer you.


BR//Hasib


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

HR7 said:


> Thanks for your response. I'm offshore applicant. I'm single and showing below breakdown for 6 months. Does it seem ok?
> 
> Plane Fare AU$ 850
> Rent with Utilities AU$ 8400
> ...


frankly... i lost track of the numbers.. but I have used a site that compares cost of living in major cities across world. I forgot its name,however you can get it easily if you google for it (i will pass on if I could recollect). 
Use numbers on this site. They are comprehensive and close to reality.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

The numbers you have taken seem a little bit high.... just check this site to arrive at the proper numbers:

Cost of Living in Darwin, Australia. Prices in Darwin. Updated Jun 2014


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Visa Granted..... 


__________________
IELTS - 01/06/13 | CPA Assessment 132211 (Finance Manager) - 11/10/13 | EOI : 14/01/2014 |NT SS for 190 - 07/03/2014 | Invite received for 489 14/03/2014 | Visa Lodge: 23/03/2014 | Meds: 08/04/2014 | Indian PCC: 05/04/2014 | Saudi PCC: 25/04/2014 | UAE PCC: 29/04/2014 | CO : 02/07/2014 (Team 23, Adelaide)| GRANT : 17th July 2014


----------



## rajeshsoni82 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Congrats*

:angel::angel::angel:


Huss81 said:


> Visa Granted.....
> 
> Congrats Huss81 .... Hope you get a good job in NT and you file your PR in flying colors :whoo::whoo::whoo:
> __________________
> IELTS - 01/06/13 | CPA Assessment 132211 (Finance Manager) - 11/10/13 | EOI : 14/01/2014 |NT SS for 190 - 07/03/2014 | Invite received for 489 14/03/2014 | Visa Lodge: 23/03/2014 | Meds: 08/04/2014 | Indian PCC: 05/04/2014 | Saudi PCC: 25/04/2014 | UAE PCC: 29/04/2014 | CO : 02/07/2014 (Team 23, Adelaide)| GRANT : 17th July 2014


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Visa Granted.....
> 
> 
> __________________
> IELTS - 01/06/13 | CPA Assessment 132211 (Finance Manager) - 11/10/13 | EOI : 14/01/2014 |NT SS for 190 - 07/03/2014 | Invite received for 489 14/03/2014 | Visa Lodge: 23/03/2014 | Meds: 08/04/2014 | Indian PCC: 05/04/2014 | Saudi PCC: 25/04/2014 | UAE PCC: 29/04/2014 | CO : 02/07/2014 (Team 23, Adelaide)| GRANT : 17th July 2014


Congratulations...Huss bhai...what a relief it must be...time to party..


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

Is it 190 or 489


----------



## rajeshsoni82 (Feb 5, 2013)

489 as far as i know


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Yes it is 489.... Yes Deven, we should catch up in Mumbai and party!!


----------



## rajeshsoni82 (Feb 5, 2013)

I am from Pune I wana join d PARTY !!!


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Yes it is 489.... Yes Deven, we should catch up in Mumbai and party!!


Change the idea and do party in nt 
I also want to join party yaar.


----------



## rajeshsoni82 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Darwin ...*



ajaymannat said:


> Change the idea and do party in nt
> I also want to join party yaar.


Good so you too for Darwin !! God bless all NT guys ....


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Visa Granted.....
> 
> 
> __________________
> IELTS - 01/06/13 | CPA Assessment 132211 (Finance Manager) - 11/10/13 | EOI : 14/01/2014 |NT SS for 190 - 07/03/2014 | Invite received for 489 14/03/2014 | Visa Lodge: 23/03/2014 | Meds: 08/04/2014 | Indian PCC: 05/04/2014 | Saudi PCC: 25/04/2014 | UAE PCC: 29/04/2014 | CO : 02/07/2014 (Team 23, Adelaide)| GRANT : 17th July 2014


Congrats


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Yes it is 489.... Yes Deven, we should catch up in Mumbai and party!!


Congrats brother!!


----------



## bentassassin30 (Jul 18, 2014)

hi guys.. just got the acknowledgement of application for NT SS. anyone that already finish the NT SS? how long they usually reply for the result. they just said 3 weeks but maybe someone got the result much faster. thanks


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

bentassassin30 said:


> hi guys.. just got the acknowledgement of application for NT SS. anyone that already finish the NT SS? how long they usually reply for the result. they just said 3 weeks but maybe someone got the result much faster. thanks


I got it next day from acknowledgement


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

bentassassin30 said:


> hi guys.. just got the acknowledgement of application for NT SS. anyone that already finish the NT SS? how long they usually reply for the result. they just said 3 weeks but maybe someone got the result much faster. thanks


What occupation you are applying for ? Hopefully they will reply back within 5 working days. They are fast. Good luck


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> I got it next day from acknowledgement


Congratulation bro. Best of luck your life in oz


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> Congratulation bro. Best of luck your life in oz


I am not bro i am sis 
Lol
Anyways 
Thanks a lot and best of luck to u also 
What r u doing these days i mean at which stage


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> I am not bro i am sis Lol Anyways Thanks a lot and best of luck to u also What r u doing these days i mean at which stage


Oh okay sis. I'm waiting for any state to open up HRA. Applied NT though. It they turned me down quite instantly  I'd love to reapply this year if I see any HRA get positive response from them bt don't see any


----------



## bentassassin30 (Jul 18, 2014)

congrats @ajaymannat your NT SS is so fast. my nominated occupation is 312111. anybody apply for SS after july 1? please share your timeline.


----------



## usherer (Sep 4, 2013)

Updates:
Wasn't approved.
EOI and nomination lodged: 17 June
Replu: 19 July


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*233512 Mechanical Engineer*

Dear Experts,

i want to lodge another EOI for 489-NT S.S as Mechanical Engineer..

I have already submitted EOI 489 family sponsored on 13-Dec-13 but still no reply

After july 2014 only option is NT with 6 each ielts

Kindly guide me regarding the process time from N.T

Regards

Rizwan


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Visa Granted.....
> 
> 
> __________________
> IELTS - 01/06/13 | CPA Assessment 132211 (Finance Manager) - 11/10/13 | EOI : 14/01/2014 |NT SS for 190 - 07/03/2014 | Invite received for 489 14/03/2014 | Visa Lodge: 23/03/2014 | Meds: 08/04/2014 | Indian PCC: 05/04/2014 | Saudi PCC: 25/04/2014 | UAE PCC: 29/04/2014 | CO : 02/07/2014 (Team 23, Adelaide)| GRANT : 17th July 2014



Congrats Hussain...I m so happy for you... :rockon::rockon:


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

bentassassin30 said:


> hi guys.. just got the acknowledgement of application for NT SS. anyone that already finish the NT SS? how long they usually reply for the result. they just said 3 weeks but maybe someone got the result much faster. thanks


I got it in two weeks.. yours also will be soon


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

usherer said:


> Updates: Wasn't approved. EOI and nomination lodged: 17 June Replu: 19 July


What was ur occupation? Reason why it's not approved?


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

Below is my time line. ...

IELTS- 18.01.14
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.14
NT SS APPLIED- 21.05.14
NT SS GRANT- 27.06.14
EOI LODGED- 17.07.14
MEDICALS AND PCC- IN PROCESS


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Bhruguraj said:


> Below is my time line. ... IELTS- 18.01.14 SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.14 NT SS APPLIED- 21.05.14 NT SS GRANT- 27.06.14 EOI LODGED- 17.07.14 MEDICALS AND PCC- IN PROCESS


Ur occupation??


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Ur occupation??


Vocational teacher. Primary applicant is my wife

IELTS- 18.01.14
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.14
NT SS APPLIED- 21.05.14
NT SS GRANT- 27.06.14
EOI LODGED- 17.07.14
MEDICALS AND PCC- IN PROCESS


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Bhruguraj said:


> Vocational teacher. Primary applicant is my wife
> 
> IELTS- 18.01.14
> SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.14
> ...


Did you lodge for 489 or 190?


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Did you lodge for 489 or 190?


Well initially we applied for 190 but NT govt offered us 489 instead. So we decided to go with 489 as it's also a PR visa not much difference from 190.

IELTS- 18.01.14
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.14
NT SS APPLIED- 21.05.14
NT SS GRANT- 27.06.14
EOI LODGED- 17.07.14
MEDICALS AND PCC- IN PROCESS


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

Bhruguraj said:


> Well initially we applied for 190 but NT govt offered us 489 instead. So we decided to go with 489 as it's also a PR visa not much difference from 190.
> 
> IELTS- 18.01.14
> SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.14
> ...


hey..just to clarify.. 489 is not PR visa.. its a provisional resident visa.. you can apply for PR later..


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

Trijunction said:


> hey..just to clarify.. 489 is not PR visa.. its a provisional resident visa.. you can apply for PR later..


I know v wil have to apply for 887 after 2 yrs of stay in NT but till then no one can tell us to move anywhere or we also don't have any work restrictions. So basically it's like a student visa but workout any work restrictions. ... hahaha... as far as v are allowed to work nd stay I don't care what visa v r on.

IELTS- 18.01.14
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.14
NT SS SUBCLASS 190 APPLIED- 21.05.14
NT SS SUBCLASS 489 GRANT- 27.06.14
EOI LODGED- 17.07.14
MEDICALS AND PCC- IN PROCESS


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

bentassassin30 said:


> congrats @ajaymannat your NT SS is so fast. my nominated occupation is 312111. anybody apply for SS after july 1? please share your timeline.


Hey dear my occupation is also 312111


----------



## mcadam (Jul 21, 2014)

bentassassin30 said:


> congrats @ajaymannat your NT SS is so fast. my nominated occupation is 312111. anybody apply for SS after july 1? please share your timeline.




Hi @bentassassin and @Black_Rose... my nominated occupation is also 312111. And I am seeking NT SS. I have submitted my EOI yesterday (60pts). I hope to apply for NT SS by the weekend.

Please how did you proof evidence of financial capacity? Do you have a job offer? What are my chances if I don't get the minimum AU$ 35,000.

Thanks


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

ajaymannat said:


> Change the idea and do party in nt
> I also want to join party yaar.


dear ajaymannat, congrats with your visa news  so when are you planning to move? do you think of Darwin?


----------



## bentassassin30 (Jul 18, 2014)

mcadam said:


> Hi @bentassassin and @Black_Rose... my nominated occupation is also 312111. And I am seeking NT SS. I have submitted my EOI yesterday (60pts). I hope to apply for NT SS by the weekend.
> 
> Please how did you proof evidence of financial capacity? Do you have a job offer? What are my chances if I don't get the minimum AU$ 35,000.
> 
> Thanks


Hi mcadam I just show our bank statement and property back home with the contract that indicates how much is the value of the property and converted it to AUD. I don't have job offer instead I print screen some job posting from job sites ex. seek etc. I have no idea on what will be the outcome if we did not met the financial capacity they require. goodluck to our application.


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

bentassassin30 said:


> Hi mcadam I just show our bank statement and property back home with the contract that indicates how much is the value of the property and converted it to AUD. I don't have job offer instead I print screen some job posting from job sites ex. seek etc. I have no idea on what will be the outcome if we did not met the financial capacity they require. goodluck to our application.


What we have done is arranged those funds and deposited in our bank accounts. Get a bank certificate stating that this is our money and keep it until u r done.

IELTS- 18.01.14
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.14
NT SS SUBCLASS 190 APPLIED- 21.05.14
NT SS SUBCLASS 489 GRANT- 27.06.14
EOI LODGED- 17.07.14
MEDICALS AND PCC- IN PROCESS


----------



## mcadam (Jul 21, 2014)

bentassassin30 said:


> Hi mcadam I just show our bank statement and property back home with the contract that indicates how much is the value of the property and converted it to AUD. I don't have job offer instead I print screen some job posting from job sites ex. seek etc. I have no idea on what will be the outcome if we did not met the financial capacity they require. goodluck to our application.


OK thanks guys. I am using sponsor's account, so it's not my account. Good luck to us


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

Dear Friends,

Please kindly let me know the contact number of Immigration in Australia, if i am calling from India. I couldnt reach them in the number that they have displayed in their website which states 131...

Kindly help


----------



## shefa (Jul 27, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> if you don't mind. can you share how you have provided those documents and wrote the statements. if you are not comfortable that it is ok.


hi even i m planning to apply for Nt and stuck in ur situation..no idea how to proceed...can u help


----------



## shefa (Jul 27, 2014)

Bhruguraj said:


> Below is my time line. ...
> 
> IELTS- 18.01.14
> SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.14
> ...


hi , how did you apply for nt ss before eoi....coz i was told that u need to lodge eoi first...could u tell me the process


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

shefa said:


> hi even i m planning to apply for Nt and stuck in ur situation..no idea how to proceed...can u help


Pm me ur email id and what sort of help u need. I'll be happy to help.


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

shefa said:


> hi , how did you apply for nt ss before eoi....coz i was told that u need to lodge eoi first...could u tell me the process


Hi... Sorry for the mistake in my timeline. I have corrected it now. Please see the updated timeline below.

IELTS- 18.01.2014
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
EOI LODGED - 05.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 190 APPLIED- 21.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 489 GRANT- 27.06.2014
VISA LODGED- 17.07.2014
MEDICALS CLEARED - 30.07.2014
PCC- IN PROCESS


----------



## mcadam (Jul 21, 2014)

Bhruguraj said:


> Hi... Sorry for the mistake in my timeline. I have corrected it now. Please see the updated timeline below.
> 
> IELTS- 18.01.2014
> SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
> ...


Hey @Bhruguraj, did they tell you why they granted 489 when you have applied for 190? Did you select 489 also in your EOI? What's your nominated occupation?

I applied for NT SS yesterday.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mcadam said:


> Hey @Bhruguraj, did they tell you why they granted 489 when you have applied for 190? Did you select 489 also in your EOI? What's your nominated occupation?
> 
> I applied for NT SS yesterday.


Hi mcadam, 
If the applicants do not have close ties ( Relatives / Job offer in NT) , NT usually does not give 190 nomination.


----------



## shefa (Jul 27, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Pm me ur email id and what sort of help u need. I'll be happy to help.


hi , its [email protected] ....i was wondering if can get help in preparing the file..what to do, what not to do..that sort of thing


----------



## mcadam (Jul 21, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Hi mcadam,
> If the applicants do not have close ties ( Relatives / Job offer in NT) , NT usually does not give 190 nomination.



OK. What if the applicant ONLY selected 190 in their NT SS application and/or EOI? Will the NTG contact the applicant before bumping them to 489?


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

mcadam said:


> OK. What if the applicant ONLY selected 190 in their NT SS application and/or EOI? Will the NTG contact the applicant before bumping them to 489?


Yes. They will mail you


----------



## mcadam (Jul 21, 2014)

Trijunction said:


> Yes. They will mail you


OK thanks. And congrats on your grant


----------



## mcadam (Jul 21, 2014)

Guys, anyone know why it says I'm not allowed to have a signature. I will like to enter my timeline...

Thanks


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

mcadam said:


> OK. What if the applicant ONLY selected 190 in their NT SS application and/or EOI? Will the NTG contact the applicant before bumping them to 489?


In my case that's exactly what happened. We wanted subclass 190 so we only selected 190 in the application but as we do not have any other ties in NT, dibp offered us 489 straight away.

IELTS- 18.01.2014
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
EOI LODGED - 05.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 190 APPLIED- 21.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 489 GRANT- 27.06.2014
VISA LODGED- 17.07.2014
MEDICALS CLEARED - 30.07.2014
PCC- IN PROCESS


----------



## mcadam (Jul 21, 2014)

Bhruguraj said:


> In my case that's exactly what happened. We wanted subclass 190 so we only selected 190 in the application but as we do not have any other ties in NT, dibp offered us 489 straight away.
> 
> IELTS- 18.01.2014
> SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
> ...


Alright. Thanks.


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

Congrats Trijunction. I am so happy for you


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

Dear Friends,

Please kindly let me know the contact number of Immigration in Australia, if i am calling from India. 

Kindly help


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Urgent help needed*

Dear Senior and Experts,

My profession Is Mechanical Engineer 233512.

i have few queries regarding NT State Sponsored kindly answer

1)i have already submitted EOI on 13 dec 2013 as 489 Family Sponsored...Should i add 489 State Sponsored in the same EOI?????

2)After Launching 489 State Sponsored EOI, should i send all documentation in soft form to *[email protected]*?????

3)Certified Copies or Colored Copies Which one acceptable as attachment???

4)Evidence that you have undertaken detailed research into living and working in the NT that demonstrates you have a realistic knowledge of the environment you are planning on migrating to including climate, relocation costs, living expenses (for example, food, utilities, rent), and accommodation costs to settle in the NT..*any specific source except websites????*

Looking For positive response from ur side

Regards
Rizwan


----------



## mcadam (Jul 21, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Senior and Experts,
> 
> My profession Is Mechanical Engineer 233512.
> 
> ...



Hi Rizwan,

First, why don't you seek state/regional sponsorship from VIC too? Is this because of your IELTS? Or I suppose you have a family in the NT?

YES you have to select in your EOI which subclass of visa you are interested in. What is your total points now? You should also select 489 State Sponsored if your points is 60 and above.

YES...NT require all applicants to seek NT State Sponsorship before or after lodging your EOI. So you need to fill the NT SS application form and email it together with all supporting documents to [email protected]

Certified copies are required for your Passport ID page, Certificates & Academic Transcripts, Skills Assessment, Bank Statements, and any other official documents you deem necessary.

Best wishes...


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

mcadam said:


> Hi Rizwan,
> 
> First, why don't you seek state/regional sponsorship from VIC too? Is this because of your IELTS? Or I suppose you have a family in the NT?
> 
> ...


Yes Brother i have relative in Victoria and South Australia...but for Victoria i need 7 each and South australia didn,t sponsored..

i appeared in ielts once and lodged EOI for 489 Family sponsored but itss been 7 months in queue...

Now looking for other option as NT...

regards


----------



## kalpana_t (May 27, 2014)

*Need help with financial evidence documents for NT*

Hi All,

Can anyone advise me how did you go about financial evidence documents for NT. I had provided my agent with CA's certificate which stated in AUD the net assets value of Jewelry and an apartment which is in my name. But now agent has come back to me asking for Property evaluation document. Do we really need this for NT? Won't sale deed of the flat suffice the purpose?

Any kind of advise will be really appreciated.

Regards,
KE


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

kalpana_t said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone advise me how did you go about financial evidence documents for NT. I had provided my agent with CA's certificate which stated in AUD the net assets value of Jewelry and an apartment which is in my name. But now agent has come back to me asking for Property evaluation document. Do we really need this for NT? Won't sale deed of the flat suffice the purpose?
> 
> ...



sale deed wont be sufficinet. get an Engineer certificate. It costs max Rs.4,000/- (ofcourse you have to negotiate)


----------



## Salm (Aug 13, 2014)

mcadam said:


> Hi Rizwan,
> 
> First, why don't you seek state/regional sponsorship from VIC too? Is this because of your IELTS? Or I suppose you have a family in the NT?


I am also a mechanical engineer who submitted EOI for NT last week. I did not seek sponsorship of Victoria because their website says that one should have a valid employment when applying for their nomination. I do not have any job offer from victoria.

But looking at your post, it looks like you are saying that one can apply for Victoria nomination even without job offer.
Is it true? Can I apply for Victoria 190 without job offer?


----------



## HopingHRA (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am currently awaiting NT's outcome for our ss application (for 190). Not very forthcoming after 1.5 months of waiting since early July. Anyone here who has applied for NT SS since early July? Any response so far?

Thanks and cheers!


----------



## mcadam (Jul 21, 2014)

HopingHRA said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am currently awaiting NT's outcome for our ss application (for 190). Not very forthcoming after 1.5 months of waiting since early July. Anyone here who has applied for NT SS since early July? Any response so far?
> 
> Thanks and cheers!


Hi @HopingHRA, what did they tell you in the acknowledgement email? Normally they should state how long it will take. I suggest you email them requesting for the status of your application. Or better still, give them a call.

Good luck...


----------



## HopingHRA (Aug 18, 2014)

mcadam said:


> Hi @HopingHRA, what did they tell you in the acknowledgement email? Normally they should state how long it will take. I suggest you email them requesting for the status of your application. Or better still, give them a call.
> 
> Good luck...


Thanks for the well-wishes @Mcadam! The acknowledgement email came in 1 month after we submitted the application (through my migration agent), and it was the typical acknowledgement email that i think everyone received.

Asked my migration agent for an update, but so far no news. From reading the forum exchanges, seems like the longer NT takes, the higher the chances of rejection as well.


----------



## mcadam (Jul 21, 2014)

HopingHRA said:


> Thanks for the well-wishes @Mcadam! The acknowledgement email came in 1 month after we submitted the application (through my migration agent), and it was the typical acknowledgement email that i think everyone received.
> 
> Asked my migration agent for an update, but so far no news. From reading the forum exchanges, seems like the longer NT takes, the higher the chances of rejection as well.


I think 1 month is too long, normally acknowledgement comes within two weeks. How long did they say your application processing will take in the email? You can ask your agent to forward you the acknowledgement email so you'll know yourself. And remove your mind from rejection, think positive.

best wishes...


----------



## HopingHRA (Aug 18, 2014)

mcadam said:


> I think 1 month is too long, normally acknowledgement comes within two weeks. How long did they say your application processing will take in the email? You can ask your agent to forward you the acknowledgement email so you'll know yourself. And remove your mind from rejection, think positive.
> 
> best wishes...


Thanks for your kind encouragement. Just as i was griping, my migration agent informed me that we got provisional nomination - 489. But we are hoping for nomination for permanent residency, so have to think this through.


----------



## mcadam (Jul 21, 2014)

HopingHRA said:


> Thanks for your kind encouragement. Just as i was griping, my migration agent informed me that we got provisional nomination - 489. But we are hoping for nomination for permanent residency, so have to think this through.


You see... That's still good news. Congrats. Think it through and make an informed decision.

Cheers...


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

HopingHRA said:


> Thanks for your kind encouragement. Just as i was griping, my migration agent informed me that we got provisional nomination - 489. But we are hoping for nomination for permanent residency, so have to think this through.


Hi, 

Don't b disheartened. We have also got the nomination for 489 and we have applied since last month. 489 will get converted into 887 PR after two years of stay in NT. Stay positive.

IELTS- 18.01.2014
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
EOI LODGED - 05.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 190 APPLIED- 21.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 489 GRANT- 27.06.2014
VISA LODGED- 17.07.2014
MEDICALS CLEARED - 30.07.2014
PCC- IN PROCESS


----------



## HopingHRA (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks all! You are all a great bunch!


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi everyone. ... Me and my wife along with our daughter below 2yrs age will b moving to darwin before end of this year.
Just wanted to ask anyone living there right now about which is a suitable suburb for a family to start off a new life. We have stayed in Perth for 4.5 yrs so aus lifestyle is not new for us, but this time we r moving to a new state and new city.

IELTS- 18.01.2014
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
EOI LODGED - 05.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 190 APPLIED- 21.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 489 GRANT- 27.06.2014
VISA LODGED- 17.07.2014
MEDICALS CLEARED - 30.07.2014
PCC- SUBMITTED - 20.08.2014


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hi Bhruguraj,
happybuddha , one of expatforum knowledgeable member living in Darwin. If he see your and my posts, he will surely reply. Otherwise, PM him.


----------



## mcadam (Jul 21, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Hi Bhruguraj,
> happybuddha , one of expatforum knowledgeable member living in Darwin. If he see your and my posts, he will surely reply. Otherwise, PM him.


Hi @Bhruguraj, I noticed from your timeline that you got your visa grant in 2013 but you still haven't moved to Australia yet. Please can you explain to me how this works? How long does a PR visa holder have before moving to Australia after grant/initial entry.

Thank you...


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

mcadam said:


> Hi @Bhruguraj, I noticed from your timeline that you got your visa grant in 2013 but you still haven't moved to Australia yet. Please can you explain to me how this works? How long does a PR visa holder have before moving to Australia after grant/initial entry.
> 
> Thank you...


Hi, 

If you look closely, I have mentioned about us getting NT SS 489 nomination and not the actual visa. ... we r into the last stage of the application where in all the paperwork and formalities have been completed from our side now the ball is on their side. 

So it's a waiting game from here on. Hopefully not a long one.

IELTS- 18.01.2014
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
EOI LODGED - 05.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 190 APPLIED- 21.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 489 GRANT- 27.06.2014
VISA LODGED- 17.07.2014
MEDICALS CLEARED - 30.07.2014
PCC- SUBMITTED - 20.08.2014


----------



## mcadam (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh sorry, the post was meant for @mithu93ku...


----------



## mcadam (Jul 21, 2014)

I finally got a verdict on my SS application. NT Government SS was denied. Their only reason was:

"Your skills and experience related to your nominated occupation are not in line with NT employer’s needs."

This is really shocking! Well I guess with that comment I'm done with the NT. Has anyone else got a response like this? Please share. And good luck to the guys waiting for their SS...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

This is a common denial response from NT. One of My friends , got same reply around five months ago. 



mcadam said:


> I finally got a verdict on my SS application. NT Government SS was denied. Their only reason was:
> 
> "Your skills and experience related to your nominated occupation are not in line with NT employer’s needs."
> 
> This is really shocking! Well I guess with that comment I'm done with the NT. Has anyone else got a response like this? Please share. And good luck to the guys waiting for their SS...


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> This is a common denial response from NT. One of My friends , got same reply around five months ago.


U r in Oz yet?


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*NT Invited pathway process*

Dear Experts and Seniors,

i got NT invited few days ago but now i am going to proceed it...

kindly guide me through the rest of process.

1)I have to sign the declaration form regarding occupation and accommodation and visa conditions via email???

2)then i have to check the Status on Skill-Slect Account.(Submitted to Invited)

3)then i have to make immi account and proceed with the rest of documents i-e Medical,PCC..

Regards

Rizwan


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> U r in Oz yet?


Hi RNAussie,
After my PR activation tour, I am now in my home country! How about your TR to PR process?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

For certain categories, you need a confirmed job... if you dont have a job in hand, they usually reject it... or you need to have strong ties to the NT.... like having a family member or a close relative etc......


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Bhruguraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you look closely, I have mentioned about us getting NT SS 489 nomination and not the actual visa. ... we r into the last stage of the application where in all the paperwork and formalities have been completed from our side now the ball is on their side.
> 
> ...


You should be getting the grant within the first two weeks of September based on the current timelines.....


----------



## Vick (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm applying for NT SS any moment from now, a section of the application form asks ''Have you made contact with anyone in the location that you have identified?'' If yes, please provide name and details of contact. OMG I know no soul there..haha

I was assessed positively for Prison Officer 442111 and would like to select Alice Springs and Tennant Creeks as the locations I intend to live in because correctional facilities are located there.

Anyone in contact with someone living in these locations? any tips would be appreciated hope to hear from the seniors around. Thanks.....


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Vick said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm applying for NT SS any moment from now, a section of the application form asks ''Have you made contact with anyone in the location that you have identified?'' If yes, please provide name and details of contact. OMG I know no soul there..haha
> 
> ...


There is a new correctional precinct coming up in Darwin too, just FYI. If you'd be interested in that, you can happily say you made (alien ?) contact with happybuddha in Darwin


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

I am an Indian passport holder, currently residing in Dubai. Can I do my Police clearance for India through the Indian embassy here?


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

happybuddha said:


> There is a new correctional precinct coming up in Darwin too, just FYI. If you'd be interested in that, you can happily say you made (alien ?) contact with happybuddha in Darwin



Hi Happybuddha,

I am coming to darwin from chennai on 20.09.87. Which part of India you are originally from?


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

subha said:


> Hi Happybuddha,
> 
> I am coming to darwin from chennai on *20.09.87*. Which part of India you are originally from?


Sorry, guess I missed that bus  I got here in 2014. 
Although I dont know what difference it makes, I dont really know which part of India I can really say I am from. Family hails from the North, I grew up in the South. Soul searched in the East. Worked in the South and West. So, I guess am an all rounding Indian ? :noidea:


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

on your way to become an All rounder Australian


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Health Examination & Visa Lodged*

Dear Experts,

My heath examination has been already done using e-medical services and HAP ID..(Before Visa Lodged)

should i lodged a visa or have to wait for probably 10 days unless whole medical report has been submitted by laboratory to DIBP???

or i will provide only HAP-ID???

Regards

Rizwan


----------



## Vick (Apr 25, 2014)

happybuddha said:


> Sorry, guess I missed that bus  I got here in 2014.
> Although I dont know what difference it makes, I dont really know which part of India I can really say I am from. Family hails from the North, I grew up in the South. Soul searched in the East. Worked in the South and West. So, I guess am an all rounding Indian ? :noidea:


2014?...wow. Thought you are an old-timer in Aussie. All the best :wink:


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Dear Friends

Kindly advice me: -- I have submitted application form for Subclass 489 (SS) Visa for NT on 7th September. I got the confirmation mail from them on 10th September. When can I expect an invite??? My Occ is 141111


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Have you received the State Sponsorship from NT? The invite is an automated process as far as NT state sponsorship is concerned... once they accept your sponsorship request, you will get the invite in a day or two after that....


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Have you received the State Sponsorship from NT? The invite is an automated process as far as NT state sponsorship is concerned... once they accept your sponsorship request, you will get the invite in a day or two after that....



Dear Sir
Greetings!!!
Thanks for the reply. Actually I am still waiting for the invite from NT. The application for State Sponsorship was filed on 7th Sept and got a confirmation mail on 10th Sept saying, "At present processing of nominations is taking approximately four (4) weeks". The EOI was submitted on 3rd July with +ve skill assessment result, EILTS - L 7.5, R 6, W 7.5, S 8, Over all 7.5.
Could you kindly advice me, when would I get an invite from the State.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

Wanted to share this news with all of you that WE HAVE SECURED A VISA within 2 months nd 3 days of lodging. 

As soon as we got the case officer they asked for pcc although we had submitted it earlier. We sent it again and the next morning we called up to ask adelaide office have they received it or not. They said all docs are in order give someone to process it and we will have a decision. 2 hours later the grant letter was in the immi account. 

We r very much happy with process as it was very smooth for us and quick. 

We r moving to darwin as its a NT SS. 

Please NT resident contact us back as we need to find a place to stay initially. 

Best of luck to those who r waiting for the visa.

IELTS- 18.01.2014
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
EOI LODGED - 05.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 190 APPLIED- 21.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 489 GRANT- 27.06.2014
VISA LODGED- 17.07.2014
MEDICALS CLEARED - 30.07.2014
PCC- SUBMITTED - 20.08.2014

WAITING FOR FINAL DECISION 👪


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

tarund81 said:


> Dear Sir
> Greetings!!!
> Thanks for the reply. Actually I am still waiting for the invite from NT. The application for State Sponsorship was filed on 7th Sept and got a confirmation mail on 10th Sept saying, "At present processing of nominations is taking approximately four (4) weeks". The EOI was submitted on 3rd July with +ve skill assessment result, EILTS - L 7.5, R 6, W 7.5, S 8, Over all 7.5.
> Could you kindly advice me, when would I get an invite from the State.:fingerscrossed:


Wait for one more week and you will get a response from NT....


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Firstly, congratulations on securing the visa....

For the initial accommodation, you can try www.airbnb.com or Free Local Classifieds Ads from all over Australia - Gumtree. These two sites will give you option for temporary accommodation. If you are coming alone initially, you can share with somebody for the first one or two months. 

Hope that helps. 

Rgds
Huss



Bhruguraj said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Wanted to share this news with all of you that WE HAVE SECURED A VISA within 2 months nd 3 days of lodging.
> 
> ...


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Thanks*



Huss81 said:


> Wait for one more week and you will get a response from NT....


Hi Sir
Thanks for the reply. Yes I got a mail from them saying that my application is successful & i have send them the signed declaration. Now waiting for the invite. Please guide me what is the process next & how should I go about lodging my application???


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Keep all your papers ready.. they will send you the invite in a day or two... once you have the invite, you can pay the visa fees and start uploading all your documents.... keep checking you immiaccount.....

all the best!

P.S: Please update your signature for the benefit of others...


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Keep all your papers ready.. they will send you the invite in a day or two... once you have the invite, you can pay the visa fees and start uploading all your documents.... keep checking you immiaccount.....
> 
> all the best!
> 
> P.S: Please update your signature for the benefit of others...



Hi Sir

Greetings!!!

Yes got the invitation today. God is Great. Now I am stuck with one thing...
Should I proceed with my agent (WWICS) or do it myself. Actually from starting I am doing things myself, though I have already paid them in full. I applied for the SS for NT myself.
When I told them this, that I would apply by myself, they are insisting to apply - saying that your documents would be checked etc etc.. Kindly advice please what should I do.
I have already filled & scanned Form 80 and all my documents are ready.
Waiting for your reply sir...


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

tarund81 said:


> Hi Sir
> 
> Greetings!!!
> 
> ...


That is totally your personal choice. In your EOI and the SS application you have to mention if you are using an agent or not. What did you mention there?


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> That is totally your personal choice. In your EOI and the SS application you have to mention if you are using an agent or not. What did you mention there?


I mentioned that I am not using an agent


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi everybody, newbie here, once you've applied for an EOI, can I immediately apply for NT SS or wait for an invite first? thanks for the help.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

j0wna said:


> Hi everybody, newbie here, once you've applied for an EOI, can I immediately apply for NT SS or wait for an invite first? thanks for the help.


You can apply Immediately

Regards


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

tarund81 said:


> Hi Sir
> Thanks for the reply. Yes I got a mail from them saying that my application is successful & i have send them the signed declaration. Now waiting for the invite. Please guide me what is the process next & how should I go about lodging my application???


Can you please share your occupation and what type of job research you mentioned?


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi all. Has anybody here tried using a land property that is not not under your name (like an inheritance) as proof of funds?


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*CO Allocation???*

Dear Experts,,

Can someone predict when will i get Case Officer based upon my timeline for Northern Territory...its been almost 4 weeks passed..

Regards


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Experts,, Can someone predict when will i get Case Officer based upon my timeline for Northern Territory...its been almost 4 weeks passed.. Regards


Did you get acknowledgement mail with file number?

Regards


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

*Electrical Engineers*

Hello Guys,

Congrats for all the guys who got their Grants ,

Iam a bit confused when i was reading through the thread here , some guys have applied for 190 but they were granted for 489 ??? how can this be possible....or it just depends on the case officer !?

Does NT require IELTS 7 in every module and a job offer in order to apply for the sponsorship ? 

Thank you.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

If you have not close ties ( close relatives, Degree from Darwin university or a job offer in NT ) with NT, they are reluctant to give you 190 ss. 
IELTS requirement various with ANZSCO codes.
Job offer is not mandatory for NT ss. 




Sky_the_limit said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Congrats for all the guys who got their Grants ,
> 
> ...


----------



## Vick (Apr 25, 2014)

*Nt 190 nomination*

Hi guys,

I just got NT nomination for 190 visa subclass. They offered 489 but I called and reminded them that my occupation requires a PR and it was changed immediately.

This means NT still nominates 190 on a rare occasion.

Next step is the visa application soonest.....


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Vick said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got NT nomination for 190 visa subclass. They offered 489 but I called and reminded them that my occupation requires a PR and it was changed immediately.
> 
> ...


Congrats vick. What is your occupation?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Vick said:


> Hi guys, I just got NT nomination for 190 visa subclass. They offered 489 but I called and reminded them that my occupation requires a PR and it was changed immediately. This means NT still nominates 190 on a rare occasion. Next step is the visa application soonest.....


That's a great news my friend  congratulation. 
How long they took to make the decision ?

Regards


----------



## Vick (Apr 25, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> That's a great news my friend  congratulation.
> How long they took to make the decision ?
> 
> Regards


Hi Rose, It took two weeks and 3 days...


----------



## Vick (Apr 25, 2014)

j0wna said:


> Congrats vick. What is your occupation?



Prison Officer


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> Did you get acknowledgement mail with file number?
> 
> Regards


yes i got that within week after visa lodged....

Any prediction abt CO allocation???:gossip::gossip::gossip:


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> yes i got that within week after visa lodged.... Any prediction abt CO allocation???:gossip::gossip::gossip:


It depends on your occupation. I think you gonna get the decision in a week or two. What's your occupation. ? Good luck

Regards


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> It depends on your occupation. I think you gonna get the decision in a week or two. What's your occupation. ? Good luck
> 
> Regards


Ahannnn...My Occupation is Mechanical Engineer?????

u mean at extreme ends probably end of this month..


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Hi...*



Awan's opinion said:


> Can you please share your occupation and what type of job research you mentioned?


Hi Sir
My apologies for the delay. My occupation is 141111. Job research -- Food & Beverage Manager (7 nos.) in Darwin.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi to all...
My occupation is 141111 (Cafe & Restaurant Manager). Got invite from NT on 23rd September, Visa Lodged on 25th September, uploaded all documents including PCC & forms -(80 & 1221 of both myself & my wife) upfront. Medicals done on 30th Sept and uploaded on 2nd Oct. Now waiting for the CO...
Can any one advice...


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

j0wna said:


> Hi all. Has anybody here tried using a land property that is not not under your name (like an inheritance) as proof of funds?


Yes Sir, I used a property (flat) that is in my wife's name, as proof of funds.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

tarund81 said:


> Yes Sir, I used a property (flat) that is in my wife's name, as proof of funds.


Thanks tarund. I am female btw . What if it's in the name of our parents? Can it be used still? Also is it required to have a huge money in the bank or can it be padded with assets such as car, electronic items etc... thanks for your help.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

j0wna said:


> Thanks tarund. I am female btw . What if it's in the name of our parents? Can it be used still? Also is it required to have a huge money in the bank or can it be padded with assets such as car, electronic items etc... thanks for your help.



Hi...

You cannot use anything that is in your parents name. I have three properties in India but in my parents name, couldn't use it. I used my wife property that was in her name and liquid cash in bank account and FDs.
Yes, you can use your husbands property if it is in his name. But best option for you is to use your jewellery... Go to the authorized jeweler, evaluate your jewellery, get it certified and use it. What is your occupation?
Please donot use assets like car or electronic items. They don't count it.
God Bless


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello all

NT rejected my EOI ! I dont know what I am feeling...its weird, i am not overly dissapointed with this , however a small voice in me is thorughly dissapointed bcos I am scared wondering if this is the end of my OZ dream?

My profession is HR advised 223111.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

aarthi.kasi said:


> Hello all
> 
> NT rejected my EOI ! I dont know what I am feeling...its weird, i am not overly dissapointed with this , however a small voice in me is thorughly dissapointed bcos I am scared wondering if this is the end of my OZ dream?
> 
> My profession is HR advised 223111.


Hi Aarthi

Sorry to read your message. Dont get disheartened. Actually my occ -- 141111 (Cafe & Restaurant Manager). I had also applied for NT ss in March 2014, which was rejected. I had sent mail along with all the documents as attachment to all the States for sponsorship. Got good response from all the immigration officers. Then NT again sent me a mail to apply for ss in the month of 7th Sept and got an invitation from them on 23rd Sept.
NT is very choosy in giving invitations. Try applying in other States. And again apply in NT after 6 months. If all your documents are genuine then surely you will surely get it.

Good Luck and God Bless


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

tarund81 said:


> Hi Aarthi
> 
> Sorry to read your message. Dont get disheartened. Actually my occ -- 141111 (Cafe & Restaurant Manager). I had also applied for NT ss in March 2014, which was rejected. I had sent mail along with all the documents as attachment to all the States for sponsorship. Got good response from all the immigration officers. Then NT again sent me a mail to apply for ss in the month of 7th Sept and got an invitation from them on 23rd Sept.
> NT is very choosy in giving invitations. Try applying in other States. And again apply in NT after 6 months. If all your documents are genuine then surely you will surely get it.
> ...


Hi Tarun, Thanks for the encouraging message. I dont want to give up hope too .
I have a few questions for you, will be grateful to hear your response.

After your rejection by NT, Did u apply to other states despite your occupation not being on their CSOL?

Did you specifically choose NT over other states or was it your only choice when you applied ?


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

aarthi.kasi said:


> Hello all
> 
> NT rejected my EOI ! I dont know what I am feeling...its weird, i am not overly dissapointed with this , however a small voice in me is thorughly dissapointed bcos I am scared wondering if this is the end of my OZ dream?
> 
> My profession is HR advised 223111.


Hi Aarthi

Sorry to read your massage. I have got positive advisory comments from vetassess last week & I am going to submit all docs to vetassess for full assessment. But after your reading your massage I am worried because I am also submit all docs as HR advised 223111 & only NT has open this occupation.:confused2:

what was the comments from NT? why they rejected you?

Thanks 

Ferdoes

======


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

aarthi.kasi said:


> Hi Tarun, Thanks for the encouraging message. I dont want to give up hope too .
> I have a few questions for you, will be grateful to hear your response.
> 
> After your rejection by NT, Did u apply to other states despite your occupation not being on their CSOL?
> ...




Hi Aarthi, nice to hear from you. I was going with WWICS agent and they had applied for me in NT for ss in the month of March, which got rejected. After that I started doing my home work. Submitted EOI myself on 3rd July, sent mail to all the States asking for sponsorship. Got reply from all the States. Applied for Tasmania, but again got rejected bcs I did not have a job offer in Tasmania. After that got a reply from NT asking to fill the application on 7th Sept. Applied for NT ss on the same date as all my documents were ready. Got confirmation mail on 19th Sept and invitation on 23rd Sept. Then I informed WWICS that I would be doing myself. Applied for the 489 visa on 25th Sept. Paid the fees, got the confirmation mail on the same day. Uploaded all the documents -- form 80 and 1221 for myself and my wife and other documents like PCC from Switzerland, USA & Oman and other documents on the same day. Got my medicals done on 30th September which got uploaded on 2nd Oct. Also uploaded PCC from India on 3rd Oct.
Now waiting for the CO.
Dont get disheartened. If all your documents are genuine then try again. You will get it.
For any further assistance you can always contact me. My email -- [email protected]

Regards
Tarun


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

tarund81 said:


> Hi Aarthi, nice to hear from you. I was going with WWICS agent and they had applied for me in NT for ss in the month of March, which got rejected. After that I started doing my home work. Submitted EOI myself on 3rd July, sent mail to all the States asking for sponsorship. Got reply from all the States. Applied for Tasmania, but again got rejected bcs I did not have a job offer in Tasmania. After that got a reply from NT asking to fill the application on 7th Sept. Applied for NT ss on the same date as all my documents were ready. Got confirmation mail on 19th Sept and invitation on 23rd Sept. Then I informed WWICS that I would be doing myself. Applied for the 489 visa on 25th Sept. Paid the fees, got the confirmation mail on the same day. Uploaded all the documents -- form 80 and 1221 for myself and my wife and other documents like PCC from Switzerland, USA & Oman and other documents on the same day. Got my medicals done on 30th September which got uploaded on 2nd Oct. Also uploaded PCC from India on 3rd Oct.
> Now waiting for the CO.
> Dont get disheartened. If all your documents are genuine then try again. You will get it.
> For any further assistance you can always contact me. My email -- [email protected]
> ...


Thank you for sharing this information tarund. I'm sure everybody's spirits have lift up with your story.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Hi*



j0wna said:


> Thank you for sharing this information tarund. I'm sure everybody's spirits have lift up with your story.


No worries Jowna, God be with you.

Regards
Tarun


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

tarund81 said:


> Hi Aarthi, nice to hear from you. I was going with WWICS agent and they had applied for me in NT for ss in the month of March, which got rejected. After that I started doing my home work. Submitted EOI myself on 3rd July, sent mail to all the States asking for sponsorship. Got reply from all the States. Applied for Tasmania, but again got rejected bcs I did not have a job offer in Tasmania. After that got a reply from NT asking to fill the application on 7th Sept. Applied for NT ss on the same date as all my documents were ready. Got confirmation mail on 19th Sept and invitation on 23rd Sept. Then I informed WWICS that I would be doing myself. Applied for the 489 visa on 25th Sept. Paid the fees, got the confirmation mail on the same day. Uploaded all the documents -- form 80 and 1221 for myself and my wife and other documents like PCC from Switzerland, USA & Oman and other documents on the same day. Got my medicals done on 30th September which got uploaded on 2nd Oct. Also uploaded PCC from India on 3rd Oct.
> Now waiting for the CO.
> Dont get disheartened. If all your documents are genuine then try again. You will get it.
> For any further assistance you can always contact me. My email -- [email protected]
> ...


Hi Tarun

after read your reply I feel happy.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

*HI..*



Ferdoes said:


> Hi Tarun
> 
> after read your reply I feel happy.




God Bless u. Actually one of the senior in this forum also helped me and I am grateful to him. So I am just giving what I got from someone.

Regards
Tarun


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

For the past few days, most people have been getting negative results from NT. Let's keep being positive and hopefully, eventually, with hardwork and enough trust, we can be successful like tarund. We can do this everyone. Let's keep the oz dream alive


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi Aarthi

would you pls share why NT rejected you?


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

tarund81 said:


> Hi Aarthi, nice to hear from you. I was going with WWICS agent and they had applied for me in NT for ss in the month of March, which got rejected. After that I started doing my home work. Submitted EOI myself on 3rd July, sent mail to all the States asking for sponsorship. Got reply from all the States. Applied for Tasmania, but again got rejected bcs I did not have a job offer in Tasmania. After that got a reply from NT asking to fill the application on 7th Sept. Applied for NT ss on the same date as all my documents were ready. Got confirmation mail on 19th Sept and invitation on 23rd Sept. Then I informed WWICS that I would be doing myself. Applied for the 489 visa on 25th Sept. Paid the fees, got the confirmation mail on the same day. Uploaded all the documents -- form 80 and 1221 for myself and my wife and other documents like PCC from Switzerland, USA & Oman and other documents on the same day. Got my medicals done on 30th September which got uploaded on 2nd Oct. Also uploaded PCC from India on 3rd Oct.
> Now waiting for the CO.
> Dont get disheartened. If all your documents are genuine then try again. You will get it.
> For any further assistance you can always contact me. My email -- [email protected]
> ...


Dear Tarun, this is really a fantastic story! I couldn't even imagine that smt like that could work! Please kindly share some moments... Did you send your messages through EOI system or to each state separately? What kind of message did you write, short and formal, or comlaining on NT and detailed story with your cooperation with them? Do you think NT emailed you in September because of your correspondence with other states or they had no chance to know about it? :confused2:


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

tarund81 said:


> God Bless u. Actually one of the senior in this forum also helped me and I am grateful to him. So I am just giving what I got from someone. Regards Tarun


How did you make them convinced so they emailed you to apply again? I'd like to know because they refused me aswell and i sent my application again for reconsideration but it's been more than one and half months they don't reply regarding this even no reply related to that enquiry. Lol 
They seems pissed off or just ignoring my email!!! Any idea ?

Regards


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Hi...*



Black_Rose said:


> How did you make them convinced so they emailed you to apply again? I'd like to know because they refused me aswell and i sent my application again for reconsideration but it's been more than one and half months they don't reply regarding this even no reply related to that enquiry. Lol
> They seems pissed off or just ignoring my email!!! Any idea ?
> 
> Regards




Hi Sir

Sir, I was just truthful, humble and very polite and requested them to consider. I had mailed my CV and documents to all the States with a well drafted application letter. Officer from Victoria responded that they would keep my CV & upload it in their data base so that if any employer would like to sponsor me. NSW responded that if I get a job in NSW then I could give the officers contact detail to the employer so that they could work on my visa. Tasmania responded to fill the application form and apply, to which I did but unfortunately it got rejected bcs I did not have a job in Tasmania. Then after few days NT responded to fill the application form and apply for the SS. Which I did and submitted the same day. After two weeks I called them, first they said very politely that my file is waiting for the officer to see but right after one hour, I got their mail about sponsorship.

Actually I always wanted to stay in NT. Presently I am waiting for the visa grant and hope everything goes well.
God be with us all.
Regards
Tarun


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Hi...*



valsanail said:


> Dear Tarun, this is really a fantastic story! I couldn't even imagine that smt like that could work! Please kindly share some moments... Did you send your messages through EOI system or to each state separately? What kind of message did you write, short and formal, or comlaining on NT and detailed story with your cooperation with them? Do you think NT emailed you in September because of your correspondence with other states or they had no chance to know about it? :confused2:



No sir, I never complained. I was just truthful, humble and very polite and requested them to consider me for SS. Thats it.

Regards
Tarun


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

tarund81 said:


> Hi Sir
> 
> Sir, I was just truthful, humble and very polite and requested them to consider. I had mailed my CV and documents to all the States with a well drafted application letter. Officer from Victoria responded that they would keep my CV & upload it in their data base so that if any employer would like to sponsor me. NSW responded that if I get a job in NSW then I could give the officers contact detail to the employer so that they could work on my visa. Tasmania responded to fill the application form and apply, to which I did but unfortunately it got rejected bcs I did not have a job in Tasmania. Then after few days NT responded to fill the application form and apply for the SS. Which I did and submitted the same day. After two weeks I called them, first they said very politely that my file is waiting for the officer to see but right after one hour, I got their mail about sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Hi Tarun

When you applied to the other states, was your profession "Open" on their CSOL list? or you just randomly wrote to them?

Aarthi


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Ferdoes said:


> Hi Aarthi
> 
> would you pls share why NT rejected you?


The General Skilled Migration Program is designed to provide Australian employers with a skilled, job ready work force. The many changes that were made to the national and state specific scheme requirements recently for a number of occupations are focused on improving the employment outcome for people who come to Australia as skilled independent and sponsored migrants. Due to an influx of applications with certain occupations, this Department undertakes extensive employment market research and consults with Northern Territory employers in the relevant industry in the assessment process. This is designed to determine the employment prospects of the various applicants for sponsorship and to ensure that those applicants who are sponsored meet the Northern Territory employers' needs. Consultations with the relevant industry in the Northern Territory indicated that employers are seeking professionals who have specific skills set and experience that would make him/her employable in the Northern Territory. Your client’s skills and experience related to your nominated occupation Human Resource Adviser 223111 are not in line with NT employer’s needs. Therefore, your client’s application has not been certified and is now closed. The Case Officer’s decision is final and no further correspondence will be carried out related to this application.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Hi...*



aarthi.kasi said:


> Hi Tarun
> 
> When you applied to the other states, was your profession "Open" on their CSOL list? or you just randomly wrote to them?
> 
> Aarthi



Hi Aarthi
Greetings!!!

I just tried my luck and wrote to all.
Regards
Tarun


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

tarund81 said:


> Hi Aarthi
> Greetings!!!
> 
> I just tried my luck and wrote to all.
> ...


Dear Tarun thank you for your kind response  can I ask one more thing? When you wrote to all the states, did you write to NT again, and if yes what kind of message did you send them, I mean did you mention that you had already applied for their SS in past and asked them to reconsider your case, or smt else?
And when did you wrote them, exactly after being rejected or in September?


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

valsanail said:


> Dear Tarun thank you for your kind response  can I ask one more thing? When you wrote to all the states, did you write to NT again, and if yes what kind of message did you send them, I mean did you mention that you had already applied for their SS in past and asked them to reconsider your case, or smt else?
> And when did you wrote them, exactly after being rejected or in September?




Hi...

Actually I was rejected bcs at that time my occ's cap was full. After being rejected I was in constant touch with them and they were also replying back. So when after 5 months again when I sent my CV, documents and application letter to all the States, I had also mailed to NT, to again consider my case if possible. At that time also my occ was not there in there list, but after I received their mail to fill the application form and apply for SS then my occ was in there list - high demand. Luck also plays a big roll.

Regards
Tarun
Tarun


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

tarund81 said:


> Hi to all...
> My occupation is 141111 (Cafe & Restaurant Manager). Got invite from NT on 23rd September, Visa Lodged on 25th September, uploaded all documents including PCC & forms -(80 & 1221 of both myself & my wife) upfront. Medicals done on 30th Sept and uploaded on 2nd Oct. Now waiting for the CO...
> Can any one advice...



Any-News about CO allocation on your side???

kindly add your signature also


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

tarund81 said:


> Hi...
> 
> Actually I was rejected bcs at that time my occ's cap was full. After being rejected I was in constant touch with them and they were also replying back. So when after 5 months again when I sent my CV, documents and application letter to all the States, I had also mailed to NT, to again consider my case if possible. At that time also my occ was not there in there list, but after I received their mail to fill the application form and apply for SS then my occ was in there list - high demand. Luck also plays a big roll.
> 
> ...


Hi Tarun. Did you make another EOI or you just used the same? Thanks.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Hi...*



Rizwan125 said:


> Any-News about CO allocation on your side???
> 
> kindly add your signature also




No news of CO yet. According to the data & Allocation Dates for GSM applications -- applications till 1st July have been allotted to CO. Ours will take time. Maybe by early December. Hope for teh best.

Kindly assist How can I add my signature?????


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Hi...*



j0wna said:


> Hi Tarun. Did you make another EOI or you just used the same? Thanks.




By that time I had lost trust in WWICS so I made my own EOI and did it in my way. The agents are very slow - they delay things purposely and we fail.

Regards
Tarun


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Hi*



tarund81 said:


> No news of CO yet. According to the data & Allocation Dates for GSM applications -- applications till 1st July have been allotted to CO. Ours will take time. Maybe by early December. Hope for teh best.
> 
> Kindly assist How can I add my signature?????



Thanks I added my signature.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

tarund81 said:


> Hi...
> 
> Actually I was rejected bcs at that time my occ's cap was full. After being rejected I was in constant touch with them and they were also replying back. So when after 5 months again when I sent my CV, documents and application letter to all the States, I had also mailed to NT, to again consider my case if possible. At that time also my occ was not there in there list, but after I received their mail to fill the application form and apply for SS then my occ was in there list - high demand. Luck also plays a big roll.
> 
> ...


Dear, but how comes that your occ (hr adviser) was not in NT list? it's been there for a long time... or your occ is another one?


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

valsanail said:


> Dear, but how comes that your occ (hr adviser) was not in NT list? it's been there for a long time... or your occ is another one?




Sir, my Occ is 141111 (Cafe & Restaurant Manager)

Regards
Tarun


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

aarthi.kasi said:


> The General Skilled Migration Program is designed to provide Australian employers with a skilled, job ready work force. The many changes that were made to the national and state specific scheme requirements recently for a number of occupations are focused on improving the employment outcome for people who come to Australia as skilled independent and sponsored migrants. Due to an influx of applications with certain occupations, this Department undertakes extensive employment market research and consults with Northern Territory employers in the relevant industry in the assessment process. This is designed to determine the employment prospects of the various applicants for sponsorship and to ensure that those applicants who are sponsored meet the Northern Territory employers' needs. Consultations with the relevant industry in the Northern Territory indicated that employers are seeking professionals who have specific skills set and experience that would make him/her employable in the Northern Territory. Your client’s skills and experience related to your nominated occupation Human Resource Adviser 223111 are not in line with NT employer’s needs. Therefore, your client’s application has not been certified and is now closed. The Case Officer’s decision is final and no further correspondence will be carried out related to this application.


Hi Aarthi,

Thanks for sharing your comments of NT. I have some questions to you pls see below.

Your client’s skills and experience related to your nominated occupation Human Resource Adviser 223111 are not in line with NT employer’s needs. 

what experience u submit to NT? If your experience was covered to 223111 job responsibility than what is the problem. is it means that NT going to close this occupation? 

Therefore, your client’s application has not been certified and is now closed.

what is the meaning of application has not been certified? 

Thanks 

Ferdoes


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

I have applied for NT SS for ANZSCO 233311 (Electrical Engineer) on 04 oct 2014. How long I have to wait for their nomination?

Furthermore, Should I apply for NSW SS also in oct intake with new EOI? very confused

Please Guide.

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Ferdoes said:


> Hi Aarthi,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your comments of NT. I have some questions to you pls see below.
> 
> ...


Hi Aarthi,

Would you pls reply on my above message.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Will a relative from another state affect an NT SS? Like a relative from WA? 

Is it possible not to write them in the application?


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Guys, help please. How do you fill up the relatives or friends part? Just write the head of the family or the person related to you only even if the whole family is there? Thanks very much in advance


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hello j0wna ,
Give as much relatives as you have . Includes all members who are 18yrs+.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

j0wna said:


> Will a relative from another state affect an NT SS? Like a relative from WA?
> 
> Is it possible not to write them in the application?


Yes , in the form there are options.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello j0wna ,
> Give as much relatives as you have . Includes all members who are 18yrs+.


Thanks mithu but they are not from NT though... will this affect my application if ever? 

I have relatives in WA, NSW, SA...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

j0wna said:


> Thanks mithu but they are not from NT though... will this affect my application if ever?
> 
> I have relatives in WA, NSW, SA...


Would not affect your application to be sure.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Would not affect your application to be sure.


Thanks again mithu. I was afraid this will be a negative effect towards my application. As I saw a post before that he was rejected in ACT because of his sister in WA.

Are 2nd degree relatives included (ie 2nd cousins...)? 

Sorry for bombarding you with questions. I truly appreciate your help.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

You should transparent while providing information in every aspects of your visa process. 
So, provide all relatives details in Australia. 
You should give details of second degree relatives also as these are your NT ties too.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> You should transparent while providing information in every aspects of your visa process.
> So, provide all relatives details in Australia.
> You should give details of second degree relatives also as these are your NT ties too.


I will do that. Thanks. 

But I do not have relatives in NT. Other states only. 

Thanks very much mithu.


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

Is there any forum member living in Darwin?

Planning to move there soon. But don't know anybody there.

Anybody can give me idea about accomodation, job availability etc.?


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Would not affect your application to be sure.


As Senior Member based on my time-line when can i expect grant?? any prediction


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> As Senior Member based on my time-line when can i expect grant?? any prediction


Within couple of weeks. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Within couple of weeks. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Approximatelyyy 6 weeks almost crossed


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Wait another two weeks!


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Hi Sir...*



Rizwan125 said:


> Any-News about CO allocation on your side???
> 
> kindly add your signature also




Any update about the CO from your side?????????????


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Hi Sir*



mithu93ku said:


> Wait another two weeks!




Kindly advice, when can I expect the CO...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hi tarund81 ,
You can expect a direct grant very soon, as you have front loaded all necessary documents as per your signature.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Hi...*



mithu93ku said:


> Hi tarund81 ,
> You can expect a direct grant very soon, as you have front loaded all necessary documents as per your signature.






Kindly advice me one more thing --
Should I mail my recent work experience letter at [email protected] as my work experience certificate attached was dated August 21st.

Regards


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

tarund81 said:


> Kindly advice, when can I expect the CO...


Still no News from CO side 

probably 2 weeks more...

i front upload all docs on 14th september....


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Hi*



Rizwan125 said:


> Still no News from CO side
> 
> probably 2 weeks more...
> 
> i front upload all docs on 14th september....


So Rizwan, when are you planning to fly to Darwin. Have you worked on booking accommodation, job search, if you have a child then school admission, etc...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tarund81 said:


> Kindly advice me one more thing --
> Should I mail my recent work experience letter at [email protected] as my work experience certificate attached was dated August 21st.
> 
> Regards


Not required at all! Your work experience will count till your invitation date only.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Hi...*



mithu93ku said:


> Not required at all! Your work experience will count till your invitation date only.



Sir -- one doubt

I am presently in Muscat and working here since Dec 2006 and will be completing overseas experience of 8 years in Dec 2014. So if they count experience only till the date of invitation and it is only 7 years 9 months. But in my visa application I have marked 8 years of overseas experience.
Kindly clarify... (i hope this would not effect my file)


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tarund81 said:


> Sir -- one doubt
> 
> I am presently in Muscat and working here since Dec 2006 and will be completing overseas experience of 8 years in Dec 2014. So if they count experience only till the date of invitation and it is only 7 years 9 months. But in my visa application I have marked 8 years of overseas experience.
> Kindly clarify... (i hope this would not effect my file)


Oops! Great mistake you had done. Definitely your CO will deduct your experience points.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Oops! Great mistake you had done. Definitely your CO will deduct your experience points.


So now what should I do sir, if the points get deducted then I will fall below 60 points.

Please advice.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

It is now not your hand at all. 
If your points go below 60; your application will be rejected straightway! 
I am so sorry! If my prediction goes wrong, I will be the happiest man in this forum.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> It is now not your hand at all.
> If your points go below 60; your application will be rejected straightway!
> I am so sorry! If my prediction goes wrong, I will be the happiest man in this forum.




But sir, the EOI says 8+ years of overseas experience, getting 15 points. And all the dates are accurate in Skill assessment and EOI. Thats how I got 60 points.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tarund81 said:


> But sir, the EOI says 8+ years of overseas experience, getting 15 points. And all the dates are accurate in Skill assessment and EOI. Thats how I got 60 points.


Please describe your point calculation! I am guessing you have misscalculated your SS points which is 10 for 489.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Hi...*



mithu93ku said:


> Please describe your point calculation! I am guessing you have misscalculated your SS points which is 10 for 489.




Thanks for the concern sir. But everything is fine and normal. Uselessly I got confused and miscalculated my work experience - months. I got my EOI & Skill Assessment checked from one of the senior member of the forum. Everything is fine and in good health with God's Grace.

Now just waiting for the Golden Mail.


----------



## gurnaaz (Jul 15, 2014)

hi guys...for applying SS for NT is submitting EOI is ok??? or need to send application form???
if yes then paper based application or through email???


----------



## ajay85 (Oct 28, 2014)

*hi*

Hi tarun , how u doing . my name is ajay and i am new to this forum and my occ code is 141111. i have read the thread previously some how i found that you have also applied for the same occupation.by gods grace i was so happy at-least some one is there where i can clear my doubts. 
i have applied for the vet assess and expecting the results very soon. i did my ielts already and i got 6 band indivudually.

my score for 489

degree---15
exp--------10
reg spo---10
age--------30

total------ 65 points. 

And big HELLO to every one who are in this forum.this is my first post please,excuse me if i am wrong with my way of approach. thx:juggle:


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

gurnaaz said:


> hi guys...for applying SS for NT is submitting EOI is ok??? or need to send application form???
> if yes then paper based application or through email???




After submitting your EOI you have to apply to the State by filling application form, scan and emailing the sane to them.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

ajay85 said:


> Hi tarun , how u doing . my name is ajay and i am new to this forum and my occ code is 141111. i have read the thread previously some how i found that you have also applied for the same occupation.by gods grace i was so happy at-least some one is there where i can clear my doubts.
> i have applied for the vet assess and expecting the results very soon. i did my ielts already and i got 6 band indivudually.
> 
> my score for 489
> ...



Hi Ajay
Nice to hear from you. Good we can be friends and help each other. Ok now, once you get your Skill Assessment result then you can apply for the SS to NT as you have got 6 band in each in IELTS. But try to give once more, if you can manage to get 7 band in each then you can apply for PR i.e. 190 visa.
Try one more time and give IELTS.
If not succeeded then u can go for 489 visa SS for NT, but before going for it kindly check their demand list if the occ (141111) is in demand when you apply.
You then fill the State Sponsorship form, scan it and mail NT along with your documents. After this wait for 3 to 4 weeks for their invitation. Once invited you can then fill in the visa application which is a link to your EOI. Rest later on. Good Luck


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

tarund81 said:


> Hi Ajay
> Nice to hear from you. Good we can be friends and help each other. Ok now, once you get your Skill Assessment result then you can apply for the SS to NT as you have got 6 band in each in IELTS. But try to give once more, if you can manage to get 7 band in each then you can apply for PR i.e. 190 visa.
> Try one more time and give IELTS.
> If not succeeded then u can go for 489 visa SS for NT, but before going for it kindly check their demand list if the occ (141111) is in demand when you apply.
> You then fill the State Sponsorship form, scan it and mail NT along with your documents. After this wait for 3 to 4 weeks for their invitation. Once invited you can then fill in the visa application which is a link to your EOI. Rest later on. Good Luck




Hi Ajay
Also when you fill the SS forms for Nt submit your EOI also at the same time.
Regards


----------



## ajay85 (Oct 28, 2014)

*hi tarun*

hi tharun.
thanx for your quick reply .i got couple of questions. could you please explain me elaborately.


35000$ fund ... how it works and what i have to do ..?
i am trying to keep 20000$ in the bank and for the remaining i am going to show my mother jewls for 15000$. do you think is that ok.

i will try my best to get 7 ....thanks for your idea .....

are you applied for 489 or 190.. could you please share your experience with me .. by the way it was pleasure having a conversation with you....

thx brother,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:juggle:


----------



## ajay85 (Oct 28, 2014)

hi tarun ..

could you please tell me that .........how long i have to keep the fund money in my bank account... because i am getting this money from my friends.. thx you.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

ajay85 said:


> hi tharun.
> thanx for your quick reply .i got couple of questions. could you please explain me elaborately.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Ajay
Greetings!!!
I have applied for 489 SS for NT.

I think it should work and also you can show some property that belongs to you. I did the same thing. I disclosed few FDs worth 40000$ and my wife's property worth 100000$.

Regards


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

ajay85 said:


> hi tarun ..
> 
> could you please tell me that .........how long i have to keep the fund money in my bank account... because i am getting this money from my friends.. thx you.




You have to keep the funds till u get the invitation.

Good Luck


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tarund81 said:


> Hi Ajay
> Greetings!!!
> I have applied for 489 SS for NT.
> 
> ...


Hi tarund81,
Have you shown the funds by self-declaring or used any CA firm assets valuation?
BTW, Parents property would not count as one's funds.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Hi tarund81,
> Have you shown the funds by self-declaring or used any CA firm assets valuation?
> BTW, Parents property would not count as one's funds.




I used the property that was in my wife's name and got it valuated by CA firm.


----------



## ajay85 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi tarun,

thanks for kindly help...... wish u all the very best and i hope u will get your visa very soon. have a good day.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

ajay85 said:


> Hi tarun,
> 
> thanks for kindly help...... wish u all the very best and i hope u will get your visa very soon. have a good day.



Thank you bro for your good wishes...

Good Luck to you too...


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

Can anybody state the conditions for 887 from 489?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

HR7 said:


> Can anybody state the conditions for 887 from 489?


i) have to live for at least two years and 
ii) have to work for at least one year in a specified regional area.


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> i) have to live for at least two years and
> ii) have to work for at least one year in a specified regional area.


Hello vaia,

How are you?

Is it any full time job or related to my field?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

HR7 said:


> Hello vaia,
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Is it any full time job or related to my field?


Any job full time or part-time.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

tarund81 said:


> So Rizwan, when are you planning to fly to Darwin. Have you worked on booking accommodation, job search, if you have a child then school admission, etc...


Still Dear i am waiting for Grant.:juggle::juggle:

..After that i will work on remaining things and secondly i am single applicant

regards


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Any job full time or part-time.


Senior Expert

is there any tracking sheet or excel sheet from where we can at least guess up-to which date CO has been allocated especially for 489-subclass???

Regards


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Senior Expert
> 
> is there any tracking sheet or excel sheet from where we can at least guess up-to which date CO has been allocated especially for 489-subclass???
> 
> Regards


I do not know about this. Search this forum please.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> I do not know about this. Search this forum please.




Hi to all

I had done that, there is a link somewhere in the forum but it doesn't help.

Regards


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

i have to made a report on nt.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

diprain said:


> i have to made a report on nt.




What type of report???


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

diprain said:


> i have to made a report on nt.


Hi
Pm me your email I can help you giving a sample. 
Good luck.

Regards


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi Mithu Sir

Greetings!!!

Any update, when can we expect a grant???? Waiting kills...

Regards


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tarund81 said:


> Hi Mithu Sir
> 
> Greetings!!!
> 
> ...


Mithu is aslo eagerly waiting to see your grant!


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Mithu is aslo eagerly waiting to see your grant!




Thanks dada, hope it comes soon. Actually i am from Kolkata and can speak bengali. I had worked at Hyatt Regency Kolkata Hotel.

REgards


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Dear Sir

Greetings!!!
I have a question for all the seniors in the forum. The allocation dates have been updated. Please explain the below statement... and when can I expect CO???

*GSM SkillSelect allocation information
Lodgement dates for GSM SkillSelect applications allocated to processing teamsVisa Subclass Priority Group 3 Priority Group 4
189 Skilled – Independent N/A 8 August 2014
190 Skilled – Nominated 9 September 2014 N/A
489 Skilled – Regional 9 September 2014 1 September 2014*


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Visa Grant*

Finally Got the DIRECT Grant Email Today:eace:eace:eace:

Regards

Rizwan


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> Finally Got the DIRECT Grant Email Today:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rizwan




Heart-full congratulations to you bro... Now party hard. God Bless.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

tarund81 said:


> Heart-full congratulations to you bro... Now party hard. God Bless.


Thanx Brother for Heartiest Wishing.....Inshallah looking forward for your GRANT within coming week


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Finally Got the DIRECT Grant Email Today:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rizwan


Congrats Rizwan125! :cheer2::cheer2:

So, finally you got grant in my assumption time!


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Finally Got the DIRECT Grant Email Today:eace:eace:eace: Regards Rizwan


Congratulation... Pls share which doc you front loaded , thanks

Regards


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> Congratulation... Pls share which doc you front loaded , thanks
> 
> Regards


Following Docs I Front Uploaded

1)Experience Certificates
2)Salary Slips
3)Salary Certificate
4)Tax Slips
4)Home Country & Saudi PCC
5)Medical Receipt
6)Form 80
7)Form 1221
8)Passport and Academic Certificates
9)Assessment Letter from Relevant Authority(Engineer,s Australia in my case)
10)Birth Certificate
11)CV 

I am only Primary Applicant,,Additional Docs required if u have Secondary Applicant.

Regards


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> Finally Got the DIRECT Grant Email Today:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rizwan


Hey Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

jh_ajj said:


> firstly, congrats....
> what kind of docs are required in support to Evidence that you have undertaken detailed research into living and working in the NT that demonstrates you have a realistic knowledge of the environment you are planning on migrating to including climate, relocation costs, living expenses (for example, food, utilities, rent), and accommodation costs to settle in the NT.
> as mentioned on site of NT is it necessary or we just need to fill it on the form..
> provide me some guidance


Noou have to make proper Report,,form is not just enough..2 things are

1)Statement Of Commitment includes
a)why u wanna move to NT
b)Ur Monthly Expenditure includes Rent,Utilities,Groceries
c) Relocation Cost includes Application fees,Air Ticket, Airport Cab,Temp 
Accommodation,Temp transport etc

2)Employability related to your profession

3)Financial Capacity

regards


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

*Financial capacity*



Rizwan125 said:


> Noou have to make proper Report,,form is not just enough..2 things are
> 
> 1)Statement Of Commitment includes
> a)why u wanna move to NT
> ...


To prove financial solvency what type of document should be submitted? Pls tell me in details


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

diprain said:


> To prove financial solvency what type of document should be submitted? Pls tell me in details


You need an assets valuation from a CA firm. It may cost around 10-15 k BDT.


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> You need an assets valuation from a CA firm. It may cost around 10-15 k BDT.


ok thanks. but agent ask me for my apartment registration paper's copy then they will translate it and notarize it. but i was confused as the present market value was not indicated on those papers. now i will collect a ca firm valuation certificate. thanks. Again, i am trying to arrange a reference from NT. as i came to know from many posts that it would increase my possibilities to get s.s 190. is that true? do they varify that reference? and what info should be given to that person so that he would not get puzzled while querying him?


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi All,how much minimum points is required to apply 489 for Northern Territory??


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Seniors in the forum, kindly advice, Today is the 48th day since my application is submitted and still waiting for the golden mail, any guesses...


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Jason123456789 said:


> Hi All,how much minimum points is required to apply 489 for Northern Territory??




60 points


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

@Tarund81,
Thnx mate.I have total 55 points with +Ve skills assessment in System Administrator (ICT occupation) and got 6 band in IELTS as well.Do u have any idea about how to apply Northern Territory SS 190??I checked in the website its abit confusing??


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Jason123456789 said:


> @Tarund81,
> Thnx mate.I have total 55 points with +Ve skills assessment in System Administrator (ICT occupation) and got 6 band in IELTS as well.Do u have any idea about how to apply Northern Territory SS 190??I checked in the website its abit confusing??




Hi
You can only apply for 190 visa if you have 7 in each band. Then too NT is very choosy in giving 190 visa, what so ever they will give 489 visa. Kindly check the Skilled Occ List of NT to be sure your Occ is in demand. Then fill in the application form which you can downloaded from the site. Attach required documents color scan them, dont forget to write an excellent report on NT and mail them. Then wait for 3 to 4 weeks time till you get their invitation. You have to also submit your EOI at the same time.


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

@tarund81
Many thnx but still confused??i only have 55 points so I think I m not eligible to apply 489(minimum 60 needed or????)!my occupation is in CSOL list in NT.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Jason123456789 said:


> @tarund81
> Many thnx but still confused??i only have 55 points so I think I m not eligible to apply 489(minimum 60 needed or????)!my occupation is in CSOL list in NT.




You have to wait for 1 more year. After that you will have 60 points as you will get 5 extra points in work experience. Till that time, keep giving IELTS. If you can score 7 in each band then you will be eligeble for 190 visa.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

tarund81 said:


> You have to wait for 1 more year. After that you will have 60 points as you will get 5 extra points in work experience. Till that time, keep giving IELTS. If you can score 7 in each band then you will be eligeble for 190 visa.


Also remember there is an expiry for your skill assessment, after that you have to get it done again.
Good Luck


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

tarund81 said:


> Also remember there is an expiry for your skill assessment, after that you have to get it done again.
> Good Luck



But till that time continue with the same job. If you change jobs then you have to get your skill assessment done again.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

Jason123456789 said:


> @tarund81
> Many thnx but still confused??i only have 55 points so I think I m not eligible to apply 489(minimum 60 needed or????)!my occupation is in CSOL list in NT.


You get 5 additional points for state sponsorship.

Your 55 + 5 from state = 60.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tarund81 said:


> But till that time continue with the same job. If you change jobs then you have to get your skill assessment done again.


Why ?
Changing job in same or higher position and responsibilities will add his experience automatically unless his position is downgraded or responsibilities will be changed.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Why ?
> Changing job in same or higher position and responsibilities will add his experience automatically unless his position is downgraded or responsibilities will be changed.


Dear I am planning to move to NT by the end of this month.....any preparatory suggestions from Ur side???


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

the main thing to arrange before coming here is Accomodation.... if you have already arranged for accom, then half your worries solved... everything else you can take care of after you come here...

declare everything in customs.... specially wooden items and food items... 

also, you may open a bank account offshore.... NAB or Commonwealth...


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Dear Friends
Greetings!!!

I would like to inform everyone that finally today I got my direct grant mail. Planned to fly by January end 2015.
Good Luck to all...
Thanks again for your help and assistance.
Regards
Tarun Duggal


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

tarund81 said:


> Dear Friends
> Greetings!!!
> 
> I would like to inform everyone that finally today I got my direct grant mail. Planned to fly by January end 2015.
> ...


Many Congratulations tarund81 wish you all the best for your future Ozzzzz life.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

congratulations rizwan and tarund. wish you all the best in your new life in oz!


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

tarund81 said:


> Dear Friends Greetings!!! I would like to inform everyone that finally today I got my direct grant mail. Planned to fly by January end 2015. Good Luck to all... Thanks again for your help and assistance. Regards Tarun Duggal


Congratulation....

Regards


----------



## aff (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello
We are also planning to move to NT. Any head ups for the job market over there. We are applying under HR Advisor


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

hello everybody!
i have submitted my application for NT 190 SS today. please pray for me. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Why ?
> Changing job in same or higher position and responsibilities will add his experience automatically unless his position is downgraded or responsibilities will be changed.




Hi dada, How are you?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

diprain said:


> hello everybody! i have submitted my application for NT 190 SS today. please pray for me. :fingerscrossed:


Best of luck diprain 

Regards


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Best of luck diprain
> 
> Regards


thanks


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hi tarund81 ,
Congrats for your Grant!
Me fine and thanks dada!
How and when are you planning to move to NT?


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear Fellows, 

Can anyone assist us for information on NT State Sponsorship for HR Advisor (223111) on 190 visa? 

Appreciate your feedback. 

Regards, T2


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Hi tarund81 ,
> Congrats for your Grant!
> Me fine and thanks dada!
> How and when are you planning to move to NT?


Hi dada
How r u? Kemon Aacho? Hope all is well with u. Thanks for the good wishes. Very busy now days in packing as we have to rush to India from Muscat, Oman. We have to enter Darwin before 5th Feb 2015. I have resigned and would fly to India on 24th Dec. My tickets are booked for Darwin in last week of Jan 2015. Also busy searching a good, cheap 1 BHK apartment to stay in Darwin. Figuring out which suburb is good. Also looking for pre-school admission for my son. Presently all schools are full. Very difficult to find one. Also worried about the job. I have to find one.
My bank account is done. Lots of ?????? in my mind -- what to do and what not to do.

Regards

Tarun


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

The choice of suburbs depends on quite a lot of factors... firstly, schools.. secondly, if you are going to buy upfront or not... public transport is there, but its not that great... also, some suburbs are cheaper to stay than others... some close to the city, some far off... it all depends on what you want... 

what profile are you looking for in terms of a job?


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> The choice of suburbs depends on quite a lot of factors... firstly, schools.. secondly, if you are going to buy upfront or not... public transport is there, but its not that great... also, some suburbs are cheaper to stay than others... some close to the city, some far off... it all depends on what you want...
> 
> what profile are you looking for in terms of a job?



Sir
I got a response from Holy Spirit Community School in Wanguri. Hope admission for my son would be done. Sir, kindly please guide me. *What is the tax in NT. For eg. if AUD$ 4000.00 is the basic per month then what is the tax on that and how much comes in hand????????????* *Also is buying a scooter for transport a better idea than depending on local transport?????????*

Hoping to receive your reply at the earliest...

Best Regards


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> The choice of suburbs depends on quite a lot of factors... firstly, schools.. secondly, if you are going to buy upfront or not... public transport is there, but its not that great... also, some suburbs are cheaper to stay than others... some close to the city, some far off... it all depends on what you want...
> 
> what profile are you looking for in terms of a job?



Sir

I am looking to rent a 1BHK -- (closely AUD$ 350 to AUD$ 400.00) any advices.....


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

I am not your sir.. but anyways 

AUD 350-400 is not enough... you will need minimum 425 to get even a decent accomodation here... if you are planning to enrol your kid in Holy Spirit then it is better to search somewhere close by... 

People do use scooters... however, in the wet season you might not be able to use it... 

You can google for ATO PAYG calculator... put in your expected weekly/fortnightly/monthly salary and it will give you how much tax would be deducted... on an average, 17-18% would be deducted based on your expectations....


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Hi...*



Huss81 said:


> The choice of suburbs depends on quite a lot of factors... firstly, schools.. secondly, if you are going to buy upfront or not... public transport is there, but its not that great... also, some suburbs are cheaper to stay than others... some close to the city, some far off... it all depends on what you want...
> 
> what profile are you looking for in terms of a job?




My friend, I am looking for a job as a Food & Beverage Manager / Operation Manager / Assistant General Manager / Motel Manager... etc...


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

diprain said:


> whts the processing time for NT????? pls reply


Hi, 

No idea about processing time but it took 5 working days for me.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Now NT ss processing time is 3 weeks. However, they take around two weeks after acknowledgement.


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Now NT ss processing time is 3 weeks. However, they take around two weeks after acknowledgement.


thanks.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi, please tell me what you think, if I mention Alice Springs as the wished destination, will it decrease or increase my chances of getting SS? in case I really want to go there..


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

diprain said:


> thanks for ur reply. but i have applied for s.s 190. do u have any idea ab that?


Sorry to get back you late. Applied for 190. Straightway rejected in spite of sufficient points and suggested for 489.


----------



## ramstock (Dec 6, 2014)

*NT State Sponsorship Timeline*

Hi All,

I am an Indian planning to move to Beautiful country Australia in Darwin, Northern Territory.
However, i have applied for NT SS on 01 Aug 2014 and received acknowledegement mail on 26 Aug 2014, but waiting since than....

Any one recently got approval form NT state ...... ?


Regards,
Ram


----------



## ramstock (Dec 6, 2014)

*NT SS Timeline*

Hi All,

I am an Indian planning to move to Beautiful country Australia in Darwin, Northern Territory.
However, i have applied for NT SS on 01 Aug 2014 and received acknowledegement mail on 26 Aug 2014, but waiting since than....

Any one recently got approval form NT state ...... ?


Regards,
Ram


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Call them up and speak to them.... they will be able to update you.... if you applied through agent, your agent needs to call them... usual timeline is 2-3 weeks....


----------



## ramstock (Dec 6, 2014)

It says "In Progress"
any idea ?


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Hi...*



ramstock said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am an Indian planning to move to Beautiful country Australia in Darwin, Northern Territory.
> However, i have applied for NT SS on 01 Aug 2014 and received acknowledegement mail on 26 Aug 2014, but waiting since than....
> ...


I applied for NT ss on 7th Sept & got invitation on 19th Sept.

Good Luck to you
Regards


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

ramstock said:


> It says "In Progress"
> any idea ?


Please call them immediately

Regards


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

@mithu93ku: My brother got SS(489) from SA today. Could you please tell me, how long it will remain valid?


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi guys
I submitted my EOI on 08/12/2014 for Northern Territory family sponsorship 489 visa.My question is do I need to email them application form along with my required documents or I have to wait for invitation first???
If I have to wait for invitation,how long roughly it will take for invitation as my total points was 65???
Thanks


----------



## towhid113 (Dec 8, 2014)

Jason123456789 said:


> Hi guys
> I submitted my EOI on 08/12/2014 for Northern Territory family sponsorship 489 visa.My question is do I need to email them application form along with my required documents or I have to wait for invitation first???
> If I have to wait for invitation,how long roughly it will take for invitation as my total points was 65???
> Thanks


Hi Jason, 
Did you get the invitation? I am planning for 190 in NT.
Please share your experience with us.


----------



## towhid113 (Dec 8, 2014)

tarund81 said:


> I applied for NT ss on 7th Sept & got invitation on 19th Sept.
> 
> Good Luck to you
> Regards


Hi Tarun.
I am planning to apply for the NT SS.
Could you please tell me whether I have to choose NT in Skillselect and wait for NT reply? 
Or I have to apply separately by email as well?


----------



## towhid113 (Dec 8, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Hi
> Pm me your email I can help you giving a sample.
> Good luck.
> 
> Regards


Dear Black Rose,
Could you please send me a sample of your letter for NT?
I am going to apply for a NT SS 190.


----------



## Deedeezuniga (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello,

These are my status changes for 489:


Sent Feb 5 2015, 20:32
Ack 6 feb 2015, 2:40
rejected 13 feb

"There are a number of factors we take into consideration in order to arrive at a decision of whether or not the Northern Territory (NT) Government should sponsor an applicant for a Skilled Nominated visa or a Skilled Regional Nominated Visa. This includes (but is not limited to) the applicants skills and experience related to the nominated occupation and likelihood of gaining employment, English language ability, connections to the Northern Territory, demonstration of genuine intention to be living and working in the NT and financial resources.

You have failed to demonstrate that you will move to the Northern Territory and failed to provide satisfactory evidence of strong links to the NT and genuine intention to be living and working in the NT.

Therefore, your application for sponsorship under the Skilled Regional Nominated visa program has been unsuccessful.
Your file is now closed.

Please note the Case Officer’s decision is final and no further correspondence will be carried out related to this application.
Regards"

1.- It seems to me that this was processed too quick (based on what I have read here)
2.- I don´t know what they mean by "genuine".... it is sad ... i mentioned i have family in brisbane and sydney, perhaps that was a bad decision...

what do you think?

thank you


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Mentioning you have family elsewhere is not a bad decision its the truth. Anything else would be visa fraud 

Plenty get nominated having family in other states because they research the state and write good commitment letters instead of copying others that they've read a million times so know you are lying.


----------



## Deedeezuniga (Nov 3, 2013)

yes, you are right but i was confused about their answer... that is the reason why I thought that.

my letter was genuine, maybe i made a mistake without learning from other letters but
copying was not my case

don't you think the times were surprisingly fast?


thank you


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Deedeezuniga said:


> yes, you are right but i was confused about their answer... that is the reason why I thought that.
> 
> my letter was genuine, maybe i made a mistake without learning from other letters but
> copying was not my case
> ...


Sorry, what is your occupation?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

It was quick but it depends on your application. They have their own guidelines on who they believe to be genuine and your application must have clearly not met them so was easy to decide.


----------



## Deedeezuniga (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello ...my occupation is architectural draftsperson


----------



## Deedeezuniga (Nov 3, 2013)

hello, 

Today I received a new ack email with another client reference number. It's like if all I wrote before never happened. I don't know... 

do you know if when a case officer sent you an email you can know his name?

there is someone who sent an application on feb 5 or a near date?

Thank you


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

How odd. Have you emailed them to enquire what is going on?


----------



## Deedeezuniga (Nov 3, 2013)

_shel said:


> How odd. Have you emailed them to enquire what is going on?


Hello Shel, 

do you suggest me to write to the same email I sent my application?

Thank you


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

i got Ack from NT on 16 feb for 489 visa. they state in email that it will take 8 weeks to get result

any idea?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

shouldn't take more than 3 weeks I would say... but then standard processing times are given for a reason!


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

today got a letter from NT Government that i am accepting nomination 

i have signed it and return back to my agent 

i think they accept my 489 state sponsor


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

jpadda001 said:


> today got a letter from NT Government that i am accepting nomination
> 
> i have signed it and return back to my agent
> 
> i think they accept my 489 state sponsor


Congratulations dear jpadda001,

You are just nearing to final step......

All the best.....

regards,

Mehul


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

Going to apply for visa now. May be monday i am paying fee and upload all docs. Need all of ur blessings my friends


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi All 

I need guidance here.

I want to Apply for 190 VISA as my selected occupation (University Lecturer 242111) is in CSOL

Only two states were open for this: NSW and NT, till now.

Recently, in Feb 2015, NSW changed Immi rules and put this occupation in their 489 category i.e. Regional Provisional Visa - Thats 4 yrs, without PR.

So I am stuck now with the decision.

Whether I should go for NSW - 489 Regional Provisional VISA

or go for NT - 190 Permanent Residence VISA.

I have asked this to some senior members via PM. Some have suggested to go for PR for NT and some have said to go for better state i.e. NSW so that I have better job prospects.

*Now I have been going through this whole thread. And saw that many who have applied for 190, were asked/nominated for 489 in NT eventually.*

Please help and guide

Thanks & Regards


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

Just to add few more things.

I have gone through NT Skilled Occupation list. They have listed 242111 in priority 
*
"242111!! University Lecturer

*priority in psychology, social work, oil and gas engineering, and pharmacy 

All applicants must have a minimum IELTS of 7.0 in each band or equivalent"*

I am falling under these sectors

Please guide

Thanks in advance


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Mehul,

Thanks for the advice. I think it is the fair pathway.

Will wait till what all others has to say here.


By the way, ur signature says that u r still fighting against VET outcome. Can u elaborate on that, if u can ofcourse.

Thanks & regards


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

mehul.dalki said:


> I got my assessment positive but my bachelors is not mentioned in the outcome even though applied TPA for both qualification and experience..........
> 
> That's why in daily conversation with VET and having discussions for the update,
> 
> ...


Oh. ok

All the best for that.

Keep in touch 

Thanks


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

mehul.dalki said:


> You must satisfy 2 specific requirements viz. IELTS 0f 7 band / 65 for PTE A and your roles responsibilities in referral letter must mention more of either of psychology, social work, oil & gas engineering and pharmacy (as there is high demand of these portals)
> 
> Hope, it clarifies,
> 
> ...


Yes. it does clarify few things. I do have a letter from the employer mentioning the roles and responsibilities required for the profession

Thanks


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

[
Mehul[/quote]


Hi Mehul,

Great work. I also applied to NT on the 5th March 2015 for 489 as a community worker. What are out chances? Its pretty intense in my mind until I know a result. 
I dont have a job offer though. Do you know how many days it will take after acknowledgement? 

Thanks! 
Nish
Colombo


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

mehul.dalki said:


> Hi Nishma,
> 
> Generally NT takes 10 days after issuing acknowledgment
> 
> ...


Mehul,

Thanks for the quick reply. I dont know when I got an acknowledgement exactly. But when I inquired about it after one week of applying on the 12th March, my agent said I have got an acknowledge. So hopefully by 22nd ryt? How sure are you? Did you know anyone got NT SS recently? Do you have anyone in there in NT?
Thanks a lot. 

Nish


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

jpadda001 said:


> today got a letter from NT Government that i am accepting nomination
> 
> i have signed it and return back to my agent
> 
> i think they accept my 489 state sponsor


Hi,

I have a some doubt about the public school fees for the 489 visa holders in NT. In their web site, they mentioned local fee will be applied for the children of 475 visa holders, but there is no indication about 489 visa.

When I checked immigration web site, there is no 475 visa category. 

Please refer following web address.

Department of Education - Programs for international students.

I would appreciate, some body could tell me whether public school fee exempt for the 489 visa holders.

Also please let me know the local school fee, as I was unable to find the amount of local school fee


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

amebadha said:


> Hi All
> 
> I need guidance here.
> 
> ...


I heard some people got 489 instead of 190 in NT, what is the exact requirement to obtain 190 visa instead of 489 in NT, as it is no where mention in their web site.

If I have received positive responses from employers in NT, can I keep hopes for 190.


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

wkdn745 ,

From what I have learned, 190 is issued when there is family link or job offer. From what I have heard from my agent, having positive replies from the employers would increase the chance but it doesnt guarantee 190 visa. I applied to 489 visa last week and my agent said they are not sure I will be through without a positive replies from the employers. I applied anyway as I dont have any other option right now. Whats your category by the way? Mine's community worker. Good luck!!!

Nish


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

nishma2006 said:


> wkdn745 ,
> 
> From what I have learned, 190 is issued when there is family link or job offer. From what I have heard from my agent, having positive replies from the employers would increase the chance but it doesnt guarantee 190 visa. I applied to 489 visa last week and my agent said they are not sure I will be through without a positive replies from the employers. I applied anyway as I dont have any other option right now. Whats your category by the way? Mine's community worker. Good luck!!!
> 
> Nish


Thanks a lot , this will give me some idea. My profession is Electrical Engineer.

Good luck,


----------



## towhid113 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello everyone.
My profession is Mechanical Engineer and I have applied for NT state sponsorship 190 visa.
Applied through skill select: 2nd of March 2015.
Applied by email to NT Government: 6th of March 2015.
I called them on 9th March and they said they have received my application.
Until now i haven't received any response from them.
May I know what is meant by acknowledgement? Do they send acknowledgement by personal email? Usually how long does it take to make decision? I am waiting for more than 1 week.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 14, 2015)

towhid113 said:


> Hello everyone.
> My profession is Mechanical Engineer and I have applied for NT state sponsorship 190 visa.
> Applied through skill select: 2nd of March 2015.
> Applied by email to NT Government: 6th of March 2015.
> ...


Hi towhid113,

May I know when you have eligibility for 189 then why you are opting for NT SSP????

BTW, you will get acknowledgement of application sent through mail and the results after approx. 10 days after receipt

Hope it clarifies,


----------



## towhid113 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mishty said:


> Hi towhid113,
> 
> May I know when you have eligibility for 189 then why you are opting for NT SSP????
> 
> ...


Sorry I do not have enough score in IELTS. That's why I am going for 190. It's been almost 2 weeks and they didn't acknowledge about the application. Thanks for your 
reply. Did you also apply or got the same NT SS? If yes, I would like to contact with you.


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

towhid113 said:


> Sorry I do not have enough score in IELTS. That's why I am going for 190. It's been almost 2 weeks and they didn't acknowledge about the application. Thanks for your
> reply. Did you also apply or got the same NT SS? If yes, I would like to contact with you.


I also want to apply for state sponsership. I am Mechanical Enginer. I am in confusion that whether to apply for NSW or NT. Pl. guide. 

Secondly, Which one is better for Mechancial Engineer. Also we need to think about our chances for State nomination. 

Guys, Pl. advice so that I can make my decision.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 14, 2015)

Viral Patel said:


> I also want to apply for state sponsership. I am Mechanical Enginer. I am in confusion that whether to apply for NSW or NT. Pl. guide.
> 
> Secondly, Which one is better for Mechancial Engineer. Also we need to think about our chances for State nomination.
> 
> Guys, Pl. advice so that I can make my decision.


NSW is always better choice than NT

Try to get score in PTE A and go for 189....the best option


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Mishty said:


> NSW is always better choice than NT
> 
> Try to get score in PTE A and go for 189....the best option


I agree with you. I am searching out the details of PTE A. Also Pl. guide if you have about PTE A.

I have score of IELTS - L-7.5,R-6, W-6.5 & S-7. Overall 7 bands. 

Pl. tell me PTE A is better option than IELTS.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

towhid113 said:


> Hello everyone.
> My profession is Mechanical Engineer and I have applied for NT state sponsorship 190 visa.
> Applied through skill select: 2nd of March 2015.
> Applied by email to NT Government: 6th of March 2015.
> ...


Kindly let me know time taken for NT sponsorship and time taken to acknowledge the email after sending


----------



## Mishty (Mar 14, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Kindly let me know time taken for NT sponsorship and time taken to acknowledge the email after sending


We are floating in same boat

am waiting for acknowledgement


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

Mishty said:


> We are floating in same boat
> 
> am waiting for acknowledgement


when did you send the document? I am just worrying whether my document has not been received to them due to capacity.

I hope , we can send email with attachment of 16MB, as there is no any indication of the maximum capacity of the attachment in their web. 

I sent my one three days before, but still I have not received any acknowledgement.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 14, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> when did you send the document? I am just worrying whether my document has not been received to them due to capacity.
> 
> I hope , we can send email with attachment of 16MB, as there is no any indication of the maximum capacity of the attachment in their web.
> 
> I sent my one three days before, but still I have not received any acknowledgement.


Hi,

Received mail from them that attachments are unable to open

resend the documents through 4 mails

connect through PM for details


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

Mishty said:


> Hi,
> 
> Received mail from them that attachments are unable to open
> 
> ...


you mean, will they tell , if they will not able to open the document or shall I call them and let me know whether they have received all.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

Mishty said:


> Hi,
> 
> Received mail from them that attachments are unable to open
> 
> ...


what is the capacity of attachment that have you sent?


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

Mishty said:


> Hi,
> 
> Received mail from them that attachments are unable to open
> 
> ...


how long have they take to give this response from the day you send your email.


----------



## bmookhi (Mar 19, 2015)

thank you


----------



## ruhil (Mar 21, 2015)

hello friend, 

I have received a mail asking for point break down which I submitted back on the same e-mail (hope I was required to submit on same email) secondly doc which I send then were color scan or originals and not notarized this is where I am worried can u help is it ok or I will have to suffer coz of this.


thanks in advance for a quick reply..


Pravesh Kumar


----------



## ruhil (Mar 21, 2015)

hi dear,

I send all color scan doc to n.t and received ack after two weeks in which they mentioned to provide point break down (getting in EOI), which I mailed them on same e-mail id .i.e migration....nt.gov.au
Now I am worried about the doc which I send were color scan not notarized, will this affect my application.

thanks


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

good day everyone. 

can anybody please share some insights regarding the employability evidence. 

do the job ads need to be current or we can submit even 5-6 mos old ads? as I have started compiling the ads since October but due to some unavoidable circumstances I can only submit my application now.

thank you very much.

joana


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

*hi*



j0wna said:


> good day everyone.
> 
> can anybody please share some insights regarding the employability evidence.
> 
> ...


Hi Joana,
When I asked the same question from my agent, they said, advertisement of 3-4 months are ok. It doesnt have to be recent. And you could apply for couple of those and you can get a print out of their replies too [whatever the reply] just to show them you have taken some steps seriously. 
I applied to NT SS on 4th March and acknowledged on 11th March and now waiting to see their result.!!!! Good luck!!!

Nish


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

nishma2006 said:


> Hi Joana,
> When I asked the same question from my agent, they said, advertisement of 3-4 months are ok. It doesnt have to be recent. And you could apply for couple of those and you can get a print out of their replies too [whatever the reply] just to show them you have taken some steps seriously.
> I applied to NT SS on 4th March and acknowledged on 11th March and now waiting to see their result.!!!! Good luck!!!
> 
> Nish


thanks very much Nish. your info is most appreciated. 

I wish you all the best on your application!!


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

nishma2006 said:


> Hi Joana,
> When I asked the same question from my agent, they said, advertisement of 3-4 months are ok. It doesnt have to be recent. And you could apply for couple of those and you can get a print out of their replies too [whatever the reply] just to show them you have taken some steps seriously.
> I applied to NT SS on 4th March and acknowledged on 11th March and now waiting to see their result.!!!! Good luck!!!
> 
> Nish


Do you have any idea about verifiable evidences for work experiences for present employer to prove the full time employment. Is it sufficient, if I will submit appointment letter and service letter of present employer?

I am bit worrying , as appointment letter is not giving any working hours


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

*reply*



wkdn745 said:


> Do you have any idea about verifiable evidences for work experiences for present employer to prove the full time employment. Is it sufficient, if I will submit appointment letter and service letter of present employer?
> 
> I am bit worrying , as appointment letter is not giving any working hours


Hi wkdn745,

I assume you are on the verge of applying to NT SS. Right?
Here employability doesnt mean about your present employment. In NT SS, Employability means how you prove about securing an employment in your job category. 
To prove that you have to show recent job advertisements published in NT or Job offers, positive replies from the employers etc. Simply log on to SEEK.COM.AU and search. Get a screen shot or convert to Pdf of the ads. Try to get around 10 [I attached more than 10].

According to my agent, use the same service letter you used for Assessing body Eg. Vetassess. and attach a good CV. [I think no need of appointment letters, I did not even give it to Vetassess, my assessing body] These info is according to my own learning from my agent and from forums. So please consult a MARA agent if you need a professional advice. Thanks!!! Good luck!!

Nish


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

nishma2006 said:


> Hi wkdn745,
> 
> I assume you are on the verge of applying to NT SS. Right?
> Here employability doesnt mean about your present employment. In NT SS, Employability means how you prove about securing an employment in your job category.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Has any HR Adviser got nomination from NT recently? Please share the experience  Regards


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

nishma2006 said:


> Hi Joana,
> When I asked the same question from my agent, they said, advertisement of 3-4 months are ok. It doesnt have to be recent. And you could apply for couple of those and you can get a print out of their replies too [whatever the reply] just to show them you have taken some steps seriously.
> I applied to NT SS on 4th March and acknowledged on 11th March and now waiting to see their result.!!!! Good luck!!!
> 
> Nish



Kindly let me know, if I score 60 for 489 visa with NT sponsorship, if I will be nominated by NT, is it necessary to wait for invitation round or will they invite me straight away as soon as I will be nominated by NT.


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

*reply*



wkdn745 said:


> Kindly let me know, if I score 60 for 489 visa with NT sponsorship, if I will be nominated by NT, is it necessary to wait for invitation round or will they invite me straight away as soon as I will be nominated by NT.


Hi Wkdn,

If your application is accepted (nominated) by NT, you will get the invitation right away after that and you can lodge the visa. Not necessary to wait for invitation round. Invitation rounds for 189 visa. Not for 489. This is from my learning and consult a MARA agent for a professional advice. Good luck

Thanks


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

nishma2006 said:


> Hi Wkdn,
> 
> If your application is accepted (nominated) by NT, you will get the invitation right away after that and you can lodge the visa. Not necessary to wait for invitation round. Invitation rounds for 189 visa. Not for 489. This is from my learning and consult a MARA agent for a professional advice. Good luck
> 
> Thanks


Thanks a lot for information


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

nishma2006 said:


> Hi Wkdn,
> 
> If your application is accepted (nominated) by NT, you will get the invitation right away after that and you can lodge the visa. Not necessary to wait for invitation round. Invitation rounds for 189 visa. Not for 489. This is from my learning and consult a MARA agent for a professional advice. Good luck
> 
> Thanks


any one get sponsorship from NT, please let me know the present time line


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello, Hope everyone is doing well.

Could anybody tell me, how to process for spouse?

I was unmarried while getting visa, now status changed.


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> any one get sponsorship from NT, please let me know the present time line


Anyone recently? I applied on 4th march, 7th Ack and now I am waiting. 20 days!!

Nish


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

nishma2006 said:


> Anyone recently? I applied on 4th march, 7th Ack and now I am waiting. 20 days!!
> 
> Nish


I just applied on 20th March but no acknowledgment yet, I am worrying bit whether they have received my email or not.

I heard, most of them get their sponsorship within three weeks.


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> I just applied on 20th March but no acknowledgment yet, I am worrying bit whether they have received my email or not.
> 
> I heard, most of them get their sponsorship within three weeks.


Normally people get ack after 1 week or so, so please give it some time and then check with them. Yeah I have heard that too. Hope I will hear some news in this week. Please keep me in your prayers 

Nish


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

towhid113 said:


> Hello everyone.
> My profession is Mechanical Engineer and I have applied for NT state sponsorship 190 visa.
> Applied through skill select: 2nd of March 2015.
> Applied by email to NT Government: 6th of March 2015.
> ...


hi,

Have you received the acknowledgement?I just waiting for this, near to one week.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

nishma2006 said:


> Normally people get ack after 1 week or so, so please give it some time and then check with them. Yeah I have heard that too. Hope I will hear some news in this week. Please keep me in your prayers
> 
> Nish


Thanks Nish , I will be waiting some time and check with them


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> hi,
> 
> Have you received the acknowledgement?I just waiting for this, near to one week.


Like i said yes, I got in one week. Thanks! good luck!


----------



## ruhil (Mar 21, 2015)

in my case I received ack after two weeks


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

ruhil said:


> in my case I received ack after two weeks


Ruhil,
Did you get your result yet? Its 3 weeks since I applied. Waiting.....

Nish


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

nishma2006 said:


> Ruhil,
> Did you get your result yet? Its 3 weeks since I applied. Waiting.....
> 
> Nish


Hi,

I got my ack, but it mentioned that present processing time will be 13 weeks. Will it take that much time for processing?

Any body get out come before that?


----------



## ruhil (Mar 21, 2015)

nishma2006 said:


> Ruhil,
> Did you get your result yet? Its 3 weeks since I applied. Waiting.....
> 
> Nish


no bro. i am also waiting . these days time seems to be moving slow.


----------



## ruhil (Mar 21, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my ack, but it mentioned that present processing time will be 13 weeks. Will it take that much time for processing?
> 
> Any body get out come before that?


13 weeks is really a long period, don't know why such a long time they quoted, may be due to recent cyclone in Northern Territory has disturbed the whole process.Which visa class u have applied for?


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

ruhil said:


> 13 weeks is really a long period, don't know why such a long time they quoted, may be due to recent cyclone in Northern Territory has disturbed the whole process.Which visa class u have applied for?


190 visa


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

ruhil said:


> 13 weeks is really a long period, don't know why such a long time they quoted, may be due to recent cyclone in Northern Territory has disturbed the whole process.Which visa class u have applied for?


In your ack, haven't they mentioned any thing about processing time?


----------



## ruhil (Mar 21, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> In your ack, haven't they mentioned any thing about processing time?


in my ack they mentioned 8 weeks time.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

ruhil said:


> in my ack they mentioned 8 weeks time.


If you get out come, please let me know


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

dear all, 

wish you all the best with your applications.

i hope somebody could please help me with the below two points in the application form: 
point 1: no. 4.3 contacts > am I supposed to include negative response from the employers? I mean put the names of the staff who have notified me that my job app is not successful? 

I have one though who have invited me to see them if ever I will be successful in my migration, I was thinking at least include this correspondence.

point 2: no. 4.5 relatives in australia> (might be quite obvious, so sorry for the semi stupid question, just want to make sure) I have a sister in law in mandurrah, wa and a 1st degree cousin in sydney. surely I have to list them down, will this have a negative effect in our application? does anybody know a possible way to get around this if ever? 

I know everyone is busy and have their own worries, but im sure all of you will still give your two cents. I thank you all very much in advance. and I appreciate all the help.

joana


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

j0wna said:


> dear all,
> 
> wish you all the best with your applications.
> 
> ...


I am having same doubts for your questions (4.3 contacts of employers), I would appreciate, if some body can help on this.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

Any body get SS from NT after Feb within three weeks. I m so curious to make my time line


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Any body get SS from NT after Feb within three weeks. I m so curious to make my time line


me too!!


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

hi nishma can you please provide some input for my inquiries. your help will be most appreciated.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

wkdn745 said:


> Any body get SS from NT after Feb within three weeks. I m so curious to make my time line


what is your occupation dear?


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

another question guys, do I have to mention the websites from where I got my research from or not necessarily? 

also do I have to be knowledgeable about other states also or just the NT? 

thanks very much!


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

j0wna said:


> dear all,
> 
> wish you all the best with your applications.
> 
> ...


Hi Joana and Wk,

here are my answers

Point 01- I included around 5 contacts. 1.some of the employers which I applied 2. Recruitment agencies 3. Relocation consultant 4. Other memberships applied in my case. it doesnt matter about negative responses, this shows how much effort you have put in to your application 

Point 2- I have seen some of the applicant's applications had been rejected even when they put contacts in other states. If you have relatives in NT , then it might not be an issue. If not, there can be a reasonable doubt whether you use NT visa is a stepping stone [under genuine intention] My agent said having relatives in other states might not strengthen your case. If I were you, I wouldn't have included them if I dont have anyone for NT. This is solely my idea, please consult a MARA agent for a professional advice. 

I will tell you if I get my NT SS. Wish me luck  Good luck my friends !!

Nish


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

j0wna said:


> another question guys, do I have to mention the websites from where I got my research from or not necessarily?
> 
> also do I have to be knowledgeable about other states also or just the NT?
> 
> thanks very much!


In my case, I mentioned all the links of websites at the end of the commitment letter. Not sure it is the correct method though and will have to see the result!

Thanks


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

nishma2006 said:


> Hi Joana and Wk,
> 
> here are my answers
> 
> ...


thanks Nish. I'm just quite concerned that if we will not list down the relatives now and they might know in another time it could affect our future application. most especially since NT is usually offering 489. 

I really appreciate your advice. thanks very much.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

nishma2006 said:


> In my case, I mentioned all the links of websites at the end of the commitment letter. Not sure it is the correct method though and will have to see the result!
> 
> Thanks


thanks dear. I'm sure it will be successful. best of luck!


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

j0wna said:


> thanks Nish. I'm just quite concerned that if we will not list down the relatives now and they might know in another time it could affect our future application. most especially since NT is usually offering 489.
> 
> I really appreciate your advice. thanks very much.


yeah, if you are applying to 489 it wont be an issue I guess, coz anyway you have to live in NT for 2 years. Better to get some advice from a MARA agent if pos for the safer side. Good luck!


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

towhid113 said:


> Hello everyone.
> My profession is Mechanical Engineer and I have applied for NT state sponsorship 190 visa.
> Applied through skill select: 2nd of March 2015.
> Applied by email to NT Government: 6th of March 2015.
> ...


Hi,

Have you got any thing from NT


----------



## towhid113 (Dec 8, 2014)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you got any thing from NT


Hi. I got acknowledgement on 21 March. They told it may take 10 weeks to decide whether they will approve my application or not.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

towhid113 said:


> Hi. I got acknowledgement on 21 March. They told it may take 10 weeks to decide whether they will approve my application or not.


Hi,

Thanks a lot for the information, I guess, it may take some time to finalize due to large volume of applications. We have to be patient and wait for some time.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon14.gif


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

dear all, 

what did you answer in this area of the application form:

4.1 where do you intend to live in the NT
Other community area: ???
Other regional centre: ???

any help would be much appreciated. thanks in advance!


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

towhid113 said:


> Hi. I got acknowledgement on 21 March. They told it may take 10 weeks to decide whether they will approve my application or not.


any updates


----------



## towhid113 (Dec 8, 2014)

No. not yet dude. just 1.5weeks passed. it will take 10weeks they said.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

towhid113 said:


> No. not yet dude. just 1.5weeks passed. it will take 10weeks they said.


I think, 10 weeks should count from the day you sent the email. I am also counting the number of weeks. 

Thanks for sharing.

You will get positive feedback soon.


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> I think, 10 weeks should count from the day you sent the email. I am also counting the number of weeks.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> You will get positive feedback soon.


I applied on 4th March and now 27 days.(20 days since ack.) Still counting  
Hope I would get a result in this week. One of my friends who got NT SS said, he got his result way quicker than his quoted time line (8 weeks). 

Good luck all of you 

Nish


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

nishma2006 said:


> I applied on 4th March and now 27 days.(20 days since ack.) Still counting
> Hope I would get a result in this week. One of my friends who got NT SS said, he got his result way quicker than his quoted time line (8 weeks).
> 
> Good luck all of you
> ...


Has he applied recently? 
one of my friend told me that he got outcome within three weeks (during Oct 2014). So I make my time line accordingly. However when I saw ack letter, literally I have to shift the date accordingly. 

Any way if you will get some thing, please let me know, I want to apply for the visa prior to 2015 July changes.

Waiting impatiently


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Has he applied recently?
> one of my friend told me that he got outcome within three weeks (during Oct 2014). So I make my time line accordingly. However when I saw ack letter, literally I have to shift the date accordingly.
> 
> Any way if you will get some thing, please let me know, I want to apply for the visa prior to 2015 July changes.
> ...


Yes look at his time line
NT Sponsorship Application-12/01/2015
NT Sponsorship Nomination - 27/01/2015

Only took 15 days!!!
If you get your NT SS, July changes will not matter i guess. Thanks! Good luck


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

nishma2006 said:


> Yes look at his time line
> NT Sponsorship Application-12/01/2015
> NT Sponsorship Nomination - 27/01/2015
> 
> ...


That is good news, I hope, we will get positive news soon.

Good luck


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

dears help please

what did you answer in this area of the application form:

4.1 where do you intend to live in the NT
Other community area: ???
Other regional centre: ???

any help would be much appreciated. thanks in advance!

getting confused sorry


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

j0wna said:


> dears help please
> 
> what did you answer in this area of the application form:
> 
> ...


I guess, if you should mention the area where you want to live, once you get SS from NT. Probably you can select the area based on the employment opportunities, education, friends family etc.
Also you should select the area with reason as they have asked in following question.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

wkdn745 said:


> I guess, if you should mention the area where you want to live, once you get SS from NT. Probably you can select the area based on the employment opportunities, education, friends family etc.
> Also you should select the area with reason as they have asked in following question.


thanks dear 

yes. example I will choose darwin. but Im confused about the community area / regional part? do I have to answer that? 

does it mean any other community/regional area in darwin from my previous answer or from the whole NT?

really confused.


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

j0wna said:


> dears help please
> 
> what did you answer in this area of the application form:
> 
> ...


I mentioned Darwin- Then Nightcliff area (where my friend lives). I didnt mention any regional center. 
I would say search some area on internet and elaborate that in statement. Hope this helps.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

nishma2006 said:


> I mentioned Darwin- Then Nightcliff area (where my friend lives). I didnt mention any regional center.
> I would say search some area on internet and elaborate that in statement. Hope this helps.


got it. thanks nish.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

thanks wkdn and nish. 

all the best in your application!


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

j0wna said:


> thanks wkdn and nish.
> 
> all the best in your application!


Thank you! All the best for you guys too


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

nishma2006 said:


> Thank you! All the best for you guys too


Hi,

Any body is having idea, how they determine the number of days to enter the Australia , once visa will be granted.

I heard, some got six months while others six months.

When I read the some threads, I came to know, they may decide based on the validity of PCC, medical. Is it true?


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi WDN, ruhil and Jowana,

There is a whatsapp group about NT started by one of the members. I am not in there but heard from Mehul that interesting disucussion and he asked me to inform you guys. You can contact mehul on mehul.dalki[at]yahoo.in and give your no so he can add you to the group. Thanks!

28 days and counting!!!!!
Thanks


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

I have finally submitted my application. 

Got an autoreply stating that it may take up to two weeks just for an acknowledgement due to the large volume of email they are receiving.

I would like to thank everyone who are all very helpful (nish, wkdn, ruhil, everybody!). and I wouldn't be able to finish my application without your guidance. 

Now I am terrified as for the past months applications with my occupation have always been rejected. I am so worried.

But I'm still keeping my hopes up! All the best everyone!


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

j0wna said:


> I have finally submitted my application.
> 
> Got an autoreply stating that it may take up to two weeks just for an acknowledgement due to the large volume of email they are receiving.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the appreciation and I hope you will get it. Wish you all the best for that.
Every case is unique and they will take it separately. Did you attach job adverts etc? How much effort you put into prove the employability? 

For me, 29 days since application.!!! so you have to wait around 1 month time I guess. Dont worry. Stay in touch!

Nish


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

nishma2006 said:


> Thanks for the appreciation and I hope you will get it. Wish you all the best for that.
> Every case is unique and they will take it separately. Did you attach job adverts etc? How much effort you put into prove the employability?
> 
> For me, 29 days since application.!!! so you have to wait around 1 month time I guess. Dont worry. Stay in touch!
> ...


I attached more than 20 job ads I think... with replies for the ones that I applied for. my only concern with that is some are dated way back oct 2014. but I added new ones as well. 

I included a comparison with other states also showing how NT is suitable for us. like how it is nearest to the Philippines among the other states. 

how many days did you wait before they acknowledged your application?


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

ooppps you know what I totally forgot!!! I did not include the links of the websites I got my research on!!!


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

j0wna said:


> I attached more than 20 job ads I think... with replies for the ones that I applied for. my only concern with that is some are dated way back oct 2014. but I added new ones as well.
> 
> I included a comparison with other states also showing how NT is suitable for us. like how it is nearest to the Philippines among the other states.
> 
> how many days did you wait before they acknowledged your application?


Hi J0wna! Wish you all the luck! But how did you attach that much ads for our occupation? It's really cool. Which sites did you seek jobs on? And in which way did you attached the adds, you just print screened those or sent the links to that ads?


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

valsanail said:


> Hi J0wna! Wish you all the luck! But how did you attach that much ads for our occupation? It's really cool. Which sites did you seek jobs on? And in which way did you attached the adds, you just print screened those or sent the links to that ads?


hi valsanail. thanks. as I've mentioned I started collecting the ads since oct 2014. what I did was printed the ads in pdf, some of the ads I missed I print screened from my seek emails then I attach the replies I got from the ones I applied with. I also included some closely related jobs maybe 2 or 3.

I mainly used seek but I looked around a lot! I used indeed and careerone also. and checked out some govt sites as well.


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

j0wna said:


> I attached more than 20 job ads I think... with replies for the ones that I applied for. my only concern with that is some are dated way back oct 2014. but I added new ones as well.
> 
> I included a comparison with other states also showing how NT is suitable for us. like how it is nearest to the Philippines among the other states.
> 
> how many days did you wait before they acknowledged your application?


Joanna
Thats more than enough I guess. NT has not mentioned about the time of the ads (but ACT says only 5 to 8 ads within 3 months). So dont worry.

I got my ack before 1 week. Thanks


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

j0wna said:


> ooppps you know what I totally forgot!!! I did not include the links of the websites I got my research on!!!


That would be okay I guess.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

nishma2006 said:


> That would be okay I guess.


phewwww... thanks nish. I'm almost having a nervous breakdown!

you're a lifesaver!


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

j0wna said:


> phewwww... thanks nish. I'm almost having a nervous breakdown!
> 
> you're a lifesaver!


haha I guess thats okay. Please read the requirements again just to be sure. Anyway if you have elaborated in your own words, would be fine. 

Whats the job category again? 489 or 190? 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

nishma2006 said:


> haha I guess thats okay. Please read the requirements again just to be sure. Anyway if you have elaborated in your own words, would be fine.
> 
> Whats the job category again? 489 or 190?
> Thanks a lot.


that's the thing. it was not indicated to include the links but I was planning to put them still. 

we were looking at the checklist and strictly following it thus completely forgetting to include the references. I am planning to submit it when they officially acknowledge my application instead. I'm not sure if this is a good idea though. 

im going for 190 but I would gladly accept 489 if that is what they will offer.


----------



## paulmethod (Apr 2, 2015)

*Paulamethod - Types of Urinary Incontinence Controlling Treatment In Israel*

Yes You are Absolutely right


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

nishma2006 said:


> Thanks for the appreciation and I hope you will get it. Wish you all the best for that.
> Every case is unique and they will take it separately. Did you attach job adverts etc? How much effort you put into prove the employability?
> 
> For me, 29 days since application.!!! so you have to wait around 1 month time I guess. Dont worry. Stay in touch!
> ...


Hi any updates


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi any updates


Today is a holiday in Sri Lanka. So my agent is not working. I checked yesterday and no any update! Pretty impatient!!! 

Anything from you guys?

Nish


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

nishma2006 said:


> Today is a holiday in Sri Lanka. So my agent is not working. I checked yesterday and no any update! Pretty impatient!!!
> 
> Anything from you guys?
> 
> Nish



Nothing just pass two weeks, has to wait long:noidea:


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

j0wna said:


> hi valsanail. thanks. as I've mentioned I started collecting the ads since oct 2014. what I did was printed the ads in pdf, some of the ads I missed I print screened from my seek emails then I attach the replies I got from the ones I applied with. I also included some closely related jobs maybe 2 or 3.
> 
> I mainly used seek but I looked around a lot! I used indeed and careerone also. and checked out some govt sites as well.


Thank you dear, but please clarify, you printed in pdf simply the shoot of the job ad or the picture of you applying to that job? Cant get it fully


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

valsanail said:


> Thank you dear, but please clarify, you printed in pdf simply the shoot of the job ad or the picture of you applying to that job? Cant get it fully


I included all. the job ad, the acknowledgement and the final response.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

j0wna said:


> I included all. the job ad, the acknowledgement and the final response.


Oh my God, I am planning to apply for ss in the end of this month, and still haven't searched for certain job ads and hence haven't printed those :/ I am in serious trouble what you think? I just didn't imagine that old ads can be useful :spit::confused2:


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

nishma2006 said:


> Today is a holiday in Sri Lanka. So my agent is not working. I checked yesterday and no any update! Pretty impatient!!!
> 
> Anything from you guys?
> 
> Nish



Hi,

Anything from NT.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

valsanail said:


> Oh my God, I am planning to apply for ss in the end of this month, and still haven't searched for certain job ads and hence haven't printed those :/ I am in serious trouble what you think? I just didn't imagine that old ads can be useful :spit::confused2:


didnt you subscribe to seek or some other job site to email you some job suggestions? I went on vacation and missed some job ads but I still got some in my email and print screened those. unfortunately nowadays not too much hra jobs are available.

is this the only thing you are lacking?


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

j0wna said:


> didnt you subscribe to seek or some other job site to email you some job suggestions? I went on vacation and missed some job ads but I still got some in my email and print screened those. unfortunately nowadays not too much hra jobs are available.
> 
> is this the only thing you are lacking?


I planned just to search on the job sites at the time I am preparing my docs for ss, but couldn't imagine I would need to search before that... at the moment I lack only in this... I am just waiting for my ielts results in several days, that's why I don't white to the employers. And meanwhile, how did you white them, you applied for the jobs, or wrote emails to them expressing your interest?


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

valsanail said:


> I planned just to search on the job sites at the time I am preparing my docs for ss, but couldn't imagine I would need to search before that... at the moment I lack only in this... I am just waiting for my ielts results in several days, that's why I don't white to the employers. And meanwhile, how did you white them, you applied for the jobs, or wrote emails to them expressing your interest?


Hi,

What is your occupation? when you are going to apply? Probably employers might keep their advertisements couple of months. Why don't you search those advertisements and get the screen shots.
If your occupation is demanding in NT, I guess, you will be able to find the 8 to 10 adds easily.

Also you can apply for the jobs parallel, I am quite sure, you may get couple of response soon.

Good luck


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is your occupation? when you are going to apply? Probably employers might keep their advertisements couple of months. Why don't you search those advertisements and get the screen shots.
> If your occupation is demanding in NT, I guess, you will be able to find the 8 to 10 adds easily.
> ...


Just for got, write to recruitment companies as well. surely you will get couple of positive feed backs.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

nishma2006 said:


> Today is a holiday in Sri Lanka. So my agent is not working. I checked yesterday and no any update! Pretty impatient!!!
> 
> Anything from you guys?
> 
> Nish


Any thing new


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

wkdn745 said:


> Just for got, write to recruitment companies as well. surely you will get couple of positive feed backs.


Thank you! Can you advise some recr.agencies? I just wait for my ielts scores to be able to write to the employers, to show them I am eligible for further steps and for their requirements.. Or you think I shouldn't attach my language doc to the letter? I/m confused, everything is mixed up in my mind


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

valsanail said:


> Thank you! Can you advise some recr.agencies? I just wait for my ielts scores to be able to write to the employers, to show them I am eligible for further steps and for their requirements.. Or you think I shouldn't attach my language doc to the letter? I/m confused, everything is mixed up in my mind


Why would you need to attach your language doc to employers? just mention that in your CV. That would be enough. I have wrote to employers with CV and got replies for most of them, although replies are not positive!

Just search recruitment agencies on the web. You will find several agencies in Darwin. However they prefer candidates who have some experience in Australia. Hope this helps. Good luck!

Nish


----------



## To Oz (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello to all! I am a newbie! Has anyone successfully applied for and is granted a NT SS? What is the current timeline from the filing of application until an invitation is made?


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

To Oz said:


> Hello to all! I am a newbie! Has anyone successfully applied for and is granted a NT SS? What is the current timeline from the filing of application until an invitation is made?


Hi To Oz,

We welcome you 
For me 5 weeks and 1 day and still waiting for the result! I think it will take couple more weeks
Good luck for you. 

Nish


----------



## To Oz (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you so much Nish! 

Waiting is like a roller-coaster ride - full of mixed emotions. I filed mine on the 25th of March. Please do update us if you receive your invitation so that we could also establish the current timeline - which I'm sure will come the soonest Regards!


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

To Oz said:


> Thank you so much Nish!
> 
> Waiting is like a roller-coaster ride - full of mixed emotions. I filed mine on the 25th of March. Please do update us if you receive your invitation so that we could also establish the current timeline - which I'm sure will come the soonest Regards!


Great! Whats your job category? do you have any relatives/ job offer etc? Yeah I will update about it in here. Thank you! Good luck!!

Nish


----------



## To Oz (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello Nish! It's HRA. I do not have any relatives in NT only few college friends residing in Darwin. How about you?


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

valsanail said:


> Thank you! Can you advise some recr.agencies? I just wait for my ielts scores to be able to write to the employers, to show them I am eligible for further steps and for their requirements.. Or you think I shouldn't attach my language doc to the letter? I/m confused, everything is mixed up in my mind


hi there. have you compiled some job ads for your application? no need to include your language doc but at least put your rating in your cv.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

To Oz said:


> Hello Nish! It's HRA. I do not have any relatives in NT only few college friends residing in Darwin. How about you?


hi oz, same boat here. hra as well. what is your nationality? sent mine on apr 2 but haven't receive any acknowledgement yet. only the auto reply. 

after how many weeks did you get your acknowledgement?


----------



## To Oz (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi j0wna! I got an acknowledgement exactly a week after I filed my application. Perhaps they are receiving a huge volume of applications thus some delay. Hoping for the best!


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi guys, finally filling my NT application, please could you advise, in the field where they ask about point test score, should we provide the score/points including the future nomination, or we shall not include that 5 points?


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

And one more thing please tell me where exactly do you need to check NT's migration occ.list?


----------



## To Oz (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello valsanail!The points from the SS must already be included.

Please click the attached list for the NT Migration Occupation List which was last updated on 04 March 2015:
NT Migration Occupation List - Australia's Northern Territory


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



To Oz said:


> Hi j0wna! I got an acknowledgement exactly a week after I filed my application. Perhaps they are receiving a huge volume of applications thus some delay. Hoping for the best!


Hi,

I applied for NT 20th March 2015, close to your date and almost 4 weeks. I just want to know whether schools are free for 489 holders in NT.

I try to search several web sites but fail to ind the reliable information.


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

To Oz said:


> Hello Nish! It's HRA. I do not have any relatives in NT only few college friends residing in Darwin. How about you?


Hi To OZ,

No I dont have relatives either. But I also have one friend which Included in the application too. Yeah I have seen lot of HRAs applied to NT as other states closed. It is same for me as a community worker. But I have found only one in my category in this forum. 
Are you on 489 or 190? 

Thanks!
Nish


----------



## To Oz (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi wkdn745! Same here. I also do not have a sufficient info with regard to the Visa 489. Have you received any invitation or update yet? Al the best!


----------



## To Oz (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi Nish! I applied for a 190 visa. How about you?


----------



## towhid113 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi To Oz,
Could you please share your timeline? I got acknowledge ment on 21March and according to their statement it will take 10weeks. just 3 weeks has passed.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Friends, need your assistance, in the NT application, where they ask how much money are you going to bring while migrating, what exactly do we need to answer? I mean do we need to write the summary amount same that we show as the evidence of financial capacity , or need to show only the liquid money/cash that we are going to bring to AU? I ask because my evidence of fin.capacity consists of - 50% property evaluation of real estate, 40% money in bank, and 10% other funds that can be easily transferred into cash money - and I don't know what amount do I need to show in application?


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

hello future NT neighbours  finally got my official acknowledgement for my application so now im not just waiting im officially waiting. 

any updates from you guys?

all the best to everybody!


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

valsanail said:


> Friends, need your assistance, in the NT application, where they ask how much money are you going to bring while migrating, what exactly do we need to answer? I mean do we need to write the summary amount same that we show as the evidence of financial capacity , or need to show only the liquid money/cash that we are going to bring to AU? I ask because my evidence of fin.capacity consists of - 50% property evaluation of real estate, 40% money in bank, and 10% other funds that can be easily transferred into cash money - and I don't know what amount do I need to show in application?


hi there. what I did for this one was state the whole amount I wrote in the financial capacity. but the thing is, I only submitted liquid cash for the financial capacity. so I hope our other members with similar situation can provide their input.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi,*

I guess, you should send the evidences of assets such as lands,cars, gold with certified copies of valuation.

You may obtain this from certified estimator from your country.

If you can give evidences of deposit in banks, that is best way, but alternatively valuation reports of your assets may accept.

Good luck


----------



## To Oz (Mar 19, 2015)

j0wna said:


> hello future NT neighbours  finally got my official acknowledgement for my application so now im not just waiting im officially waiting.
> 
> any updates from you guys?
> 
> all the best to everybody!


Congratulations! 

Anybody who applied for NT SS this 2015? Any concrete example of the timeline?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

j0wna said:


> hello future NT neighbours  finally got my official acknowledgement for my application so now im not just waiting im officially waiting.
> 
> any updates from you guys?
> 
> all the best to everybody!


Good luck!!!!!! 
How many weeks they quoted for a result?
Thank you!!!! Its been 6 weeks since ack for me!!!!!!


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

nishma2006 said:


> Good luck!!!!!!
> How many weeks they quoted for a result?
> Thank you!!!! Its been 6 weeks since ack for me!!!!!!


thanks nish. lots of luck for all of us.

I was given 10 weeks. what about u? maybe you will receive your approval this week.


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

j0wna said:


> thanks nish. lots of luck for all of us.
> 
> I was given 10 weeks. what about u? maybe you will receive your approval this week.


Thanks I hope so too. I honestly dont know that coz my acknowledgement which was sent by my agent didnt open. I didnt bother to ask again. I guess 8 weeks coz lot of people that time got 8 weeks in the ack. Still waiting !!!


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

hi guys,
One of my friends got his result today. 

NT applied on 10th March 2015
Acknowledgment on 25th March
Result 21st April

I feel sorry for him coz it was unsuccessful  
I applied 2 weeks before him.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



nishma2006 said:


> hi guys,
> One of my friends got his result today.
> 
> NT applied on 10th March 2015
> ...


Hi,

What is his profession?


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I just got my positive result from the NT. Thank you for your supports and prayers.  Now to the visa stage--> another hurdle... I wish you all best of luck. Ask me anything if you want to know. Thanks guys  

Nish


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

nishma2006 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just got my positive result from the NT. Thank you for your supports and prayers.  Now to the visa stage--> another hurdle... I wish you all best of luck. Ask me anything if you want to know. Thanks guys
> 
> Nish


yey!!!! congratulations nish!!!! really so happy for you!!!! told yah you will get your positive result this week


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

j0wna said:


> yey!!!! congratulations nish!!!! really so happy for you!!!! told yah you will get your positive result this week


Thank you Jowana, haha yes 
When did you apply? I wish all of you guys too. Thank you!


----------



## towhid113 (Dec 8, 2014)

Congratulations Nish. did you get acknowledgement just after one week of application? I applied on 6th march probably 2 days after you.


----------



## towhid113 (Dec 8, 2014)

@Nish did u get 190 or 489?


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

towhid113 said:


> Congratulations Nish. did you get acknowledgement just after one week of application? I applied on 6th march probably 2 days after you.


yes I applied on 4th Evening. Got acknowlegement on 11th. So I am sure you will be getting it this week. I wish you all the best. Thanks!

Nish


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

towhid113 said:


> @Nish did u get 190 or 489?


489! And you?


----------



## towhid113 (Dec 8, 2014)

I applied for 190. I got acknowledgement after 2 weeks. so may be mine will be a bit delayed.


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

towhid113 said:


> I applied for 190. I got acknowledgement after 2 weeks. so may be mine will be a bit delayed.


Yeah then could be! Good luck!!!!


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



nishma2006 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just got my positive result from the NT. Thank you for your supports and prayers.  Now to the visa stage--> another hurdle... I wish you all best of luck. Ask me anything if you want to know. Thanks guys
> 
> Nish



Good luck for visa stage. Once you get the approval how long it will take to invitation from DIBP?


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Good luck for visa stage. Once you get the approval how long it will take to invitation from DIBP?


thank you! I think 1-2 days.


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

i have got invitation from DIBP next day after SS


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

nishma2006 said:


> thank you! I think 1-2 days.


Hi Nishma,
Which regional area did you get the sponsorship for in NT?


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

indossie said:


> Hi Nishma,
> Which regional area did you get the sponsorship for in NT?


There is no regional area for NT. Whole NT is acceptable.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

nishma2006 said:


> There is no regional area for NT. Whole NT is acceptable.


Huh! Great job friend  Please tell me what is your and your refused friend's occupations?


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

nishma2006 said:


> There is no regional area for NT. Whole NT is acceptable.


Hi mate, entire NT is considered as regional area, but if one applies to 489 subclass visa, they will be sponsored/delegated to one specific regional area such as Katherine, Darwin, Alice Springs, in NT. The sponsored candidate should live for at least two years and work full time in that particular region for at least a year to be eligible for PR.

Its that if one is sponsored by Katherine council for subclass 489, he/she cannot go and live in Darwin as per 489 criteria. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## To Oz (Mar 19, 2015)

towhid113 said:


> Hi To Oz,
> Could you please share your timeline? I got acknowledge ment on 21March and according to their statement it will take 10weeks. just 3 weeks has passed.


Hello towhid113! I submitted my application for NT SS on March 25. The said application was acknowledged on April 2. I just got my nomination a while ago (April 21). They offered me visa scheme 489 instead of 190. It took me almost 27 days (almost 1 month) from the time I submitted my application until the time I got a positive response from NT.

Wishing the best for all of us here.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

To Oz said:


> Hello towhid113! I submitted my application for NT SS on March 25. The said application was acknowledged on April 2. I just got my nomination a while ago (April 21). They offered me visa scheme 489 instead of 190. It took me almost 27 days (almost 1 month) from the time I submitted my application until the time I got a positive response from NT.
> 
> Wishing the best to all of us here.


woot woot! hurrah for Nish and Oz!


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

To Oz said:


> Hello towhid113! I submitted my application for NT SS on March 25. The said application was acknowledged on April 2. I just got my nomination a while ago (April 21). They offered me visa scheme 489 instead of 190. It took me almost 27 days (almost 1 month) from the time I submitted my application until the time I got a positive response from NT.
> 
> Wishing the best to all of us here.


Dont understand the reason why NT refure to nominate anyone for 190 and instead offer 489. In last 1 year only 68 nominations for 190 are issued whereas VIC which is known for high rejection rate issued 2000+ invitations....Not sure about the reason behind this


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



To Oz said:


> Hello towhid113! I submitted my application for NT SS on March 25. The said application was acknowledged on April 2. I just got my nomination a while ago (April 21). They offered me visa scheme 489 instead of 190. It took me almost 27 days (almost 1 month) from the time I submitted my application until the time I got a positive response from NT.
> 
> Wishing the best for all of us here.


I got nomination from NT, waiting for invitation from DIBP. Not sure how long it will take. My time line 5 weeks


----------



## towhid113 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello guys. NT offered me 489 instead of 190. I also dont understand dude why they reject 190 application. I have enough experience, my younger brother also live there, proved enough fund, and did a lot of research on NT. Dont know to whom they approve 190. I am going with 489 though.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

congratulations wkdn and towhid!


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

To Oz said:


> Hello towhid113! I submitted my application for NT SS on March 25. The said application was acknowledged on April 2. I just got my nomination a while ago (April 21). They offered me visa scheme 489 instead of 190. It took me almost 27 days (almost 1 month) from the time I submitted my application until the time I got a positive response from NT.
> 
> Wishing the best for all of us here.


Congrads mate!


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

towhid113 said:


> Hello guys. NT offered me 489 instead of 190. I also dont understand dude why they reject 190 application. I have enough experience, my younger brother also live there, proved enough fund, and did a lot of research on NT. Dont know to whom they approve 190. I am going with 489 though.


Congrads. Apparently they dont give 190 to anyone other than an applicant with a job offer! yeah you will be ok I guess. Did you start the process yet?


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

nishma2006 said:


> Congrads. Apparently they dont give 190 to anyone other than an applicant with a job offer! yeah you will be ok I guess. Did you start the process yet?


Friend, What is your occupation? Does your friend have any idea why he got refused? And what is his occ?


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

valsanail said:


> Friend, What is your occupation? Does your friend have any idea why he got refused? And what is his occ?


Hi Valsanail,
My occupation is community worker.

here is his letter. It was him asked me to post this. Anyway I removed his names. 

BSM15/362 - Safety Inspector 312611


Migration DoB




to me

Dear xxxxx
There are a number of factors we take into consideration in order to arrive at a decision of whether or not the Northern Territory (NT) Government should sponsor an applicant for a Skilled Nominated visa or a Skilled Regional Nominated Visa. This includes (but is not limited to) the applicants skills and experience related to the nominated occupation and likelihood of gaining employment, English language ability, connections to the Northern Territory, demonstration of genuine intention to be living and working in the NT and financial resources.
Furthermore, the General Skilled Migration Program is designed to provide Australian employers with a skilled, job ready work force. The many changes that were made to the national and state specific scheme requirements recently for a number of occupations are focused on improving the employment outcome for people who come to Australia as skilled independent and sponsored migrants. 

Due to an influx of applications, this Department undertakes extensive employment market research and consults with Northern Territory employers in the relevant industry in the assessment process. This is designed to determine the employment prospects of the various applicants for sponsorship and to ensure that those applicants who are sponsored meet the Northern Territory employers' needs.

Consultations with the relevant industry in the Northern Territory indicated that employers are seeking professionals who have specific skills set and experience that would make you employable in the Northern Territory. 
The market research and the consultation with NT employers indicated that your particular skills and experience related are not in line with the NT employers and industry needs.
Based on the above factors, your application for sponsorship under the Skilled Nominated visa program has been unsuccessful.
Your file is now closed.
Please note the Case Officer’s decision is final and no further correspondence will be carried out related to this application.


Regards

Workforce Growth NT and Skilled Migration Services
Department of Business Northern Territory Government
PO Box 9800
Darwin NT 0800
Australia


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

indossie said:


> Hi mate, entire NT is considered as regional area, but if one applies to 489 subclass visa, they will be sponsored/delegated to one specific regional area such as Katherine, Darwin, Alice Springs, in NT. The sponsored candidate should live for at least two years and work full time in that particular region for at least a year to be eligible for PR.
> 
> Its that if one is sponsored by Katherine council for subclass 489, he/she cannot go and live in Darwin as per 489 criteria. Please correct me if I am wrong.


Thanks! However, As far as I am aware, those conditions put in place in other states. Not in NT, WA, SA. Like you said NT is considered as regional area, so we can live anywhere in NT under 489. 
Thanks
Nish


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

nishma2006 said:


> Thanks! However, As far as I am aware, those conditions put in place in other states. Not in NT, WA, SA. Like you said NT is considered as regional area, so we can live anywhere in NT under 489.
> Thanks
> Nish


Thats a great news, I didn't knew about it as one of my friend lives in Katherine, NT on 489 visa. Anyway congrats on your state sponsorship & wish you good luck with your visa.


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Guys could you tell me:

489 visa is for 4 years visa. Can we apply for PR after 4 years or after 2 years living in NT?

What is the chances of getting PR on the basis of 489?


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

Viral Patel said:


> Guys could you tell me:
> 
> 489 visa is for 4 years visa. Can we apply for PR after 4 years or after 2 years living in NT?
> 
> What is the chances of getting PR on the basis of 489?


You can apply to PR after staying 2 years in which 1 year of any full time [35 hours a week] work. As far as I heard, It is not difficult to get 877 Visa [PR route for 489] provided you prove your claim with documents. I haven't heard anyone with 489 visa came back after 4 years.! like to hear from others too 

Nish


----------



## raihan.rasool (Apr 27, 2015)

Dear members,

I have PhD in Computer Engineering with 8 years post PhD experience. I completed my postdoc (US) in 2013 as well. I got myself assessed for the occupation of 'University Lecturer'. My IELTS score was also great (7.5 and more in each). I applied for 190 NT SS as it was the only state with my profession, however within 3 weeks I got an email where I was offered 489 instead. I have read through almost all threads on expatforum but still have some questions. Your kind reply will help me decide about whether or not I should pay the large sum of 489-visa fee.

-->1. I know that 489 does not entitle an the visa holder to get govt. benefits. The only hope is that I get the job in Darwin as early as possible. How difficult would it be to find a job of my profession for a person with my profile? 

-->2. It is written in the invitation letter that I have to do a job only in my profession or related occupation. Can I get a list of related occupations ofo University Lecturer? 

As my studies (and freelance hobbies) are related to IT would I be allowed to work in any of the following professions
A. Analyst (Information Technology)
B. Systems Designer (Information Technology)
C. IT Technical Writer
D. IT Training Consultant
E. IT Lecturer
F. Vocational Education and Training (VET) Lecturer


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



raihan.rasool said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I have PhD in Computer Engineering with 8 years post PhD experience. I completed my postdoc (US) in 2013 as well. I got myself assessed for the occupation of 'University Lecturer'. My IELTS score was also great (7.5 and more in each). I applied for 190 NT SS as it was the only state with my profession, however within 3 weeks I got an email where I was offered 489 instead. I have read through almost all threads on expatforum but still have some questions. Your kind reply will help me decide about whether or not I should pay the large sum of 489-visa fee.
> 
> ...


Probably, you will be able to apply under 189 visa.


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

nishma2006 said:


> You can apply to PR after staying 2 years in which 1 year of any full time [35 hours a week] work. As far as I heard, It is not difficult to get 877 Visa [PR route for 489] provided you prove your claim with documents. I haven't heard anyone with 489 visa came back after 4 years.! like to hear from others too
> 
> Nish


Thanks Nisma.


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

raihan.rasool said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I have PhD in Computer Engineering with 8 years post PhD experience. I completed my postdoc (US) in 2013 as well. I got myself assessed for the occupation of 'University Lecturer'. My IELTS score was also great (7.5 and more in each). I applied for 190 NT SS as it was the only state with my profession, however within 3 weeks I got an email where I was offered 489 instead. I have read through almost all threads on expatforum but still have some questions. Your kind reply will help me decide about whether or not I should pay the large sum of 489-visa fee.
> 
> ...


Hi Rasool,

1. I think you should search the list of universities and colleges in NT area. Charles Darwin uni will be your first try. 

2. In which part they have mentioned it? I think teacher, assistant lecturer, tutor, computer instructor would be fine to search if its mandatory. On the surface, D, E, F are matching. But i am not an expert. 

Thanks


----------



## raihan.rasool (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks wkdn745 and nishma2006. 

The letter that I received with 489 offer has this info about the need to work in the occupation that I have been assessed for. CDU is the only university in NT as per my knowledge. I looked for some jobs in my area but found that those who are either citizens or on PR are given priority. The job agents also assist those who are in NT.

I can not go for 189 as my occupation is not on SOL, but on CSOL only. 

1. The 489 visa requires a full time job for at-least 12 months; can two part time jobs be accounted as one full time job? If full time job is 35 hours per week!

2. Does self employment count as a job?

3. How to contact DIBP to get 489 details confirmed ? 

Regards


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi friends,

i was thinking to apply for the NT SS, i was reading the official website but there it says that we have to mail them our documents. Could someone please tell me how to lodge for the NT SS as i have already created an EOI in skill select.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



sameer7106 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> i was thinking to apply for the NT SS, i was reading the official website but there it says that we have to mail them our documents. Could someone please tell me how to lodge for the NT SS as i have already created an EOI in skill select.
> 
> ...


Hi,

You have to make the application according to the instruction given in the web and mail them along with your eoi number.

Make sure to ready all the evidences that shows your employability, researches, suitability etc.

Also commitment letter


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Friends, I am concerned on one more issue. What you think, if you mention that you want to be eligible for Madicare and other permanent residency requiring services, could it be a reason to claim 190 nomination?


----------



## gurnaaz_34 (May 1, 2015)

*SS for subclass 489*

hello frends
congrats who got SS from NT 
all the best who have applied
I also wish to apply ..i have two queries..hope u guys will help me
1. How to show employability evidence?
2. what to write in commitment letter?

please send me format


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



gurnaaz_34 said:


> hello frends
> congrats who got SS from NT
> all the best who have applied
> I also wish to apply ..i have two queries..hope u guys will help me
> ...



Hi,

You can apply jobs through companies such as seek etc. and listed their feedback as well as available opportunities in their web sites.
Don't worry if you will not receive positive feedback, as you don't have valid visa in Australia. You can mention that in your letter.

I guess that you may have to follow the steps what they have given in the web site for commitment letter.

Special reasons why you have selected NT - opportunities, climates , schools, multicultural people , friends and relatives etc.

Employability - list of jobs advertisements, feedbacks,

Natural sceneries - Many things have been listed in their webs

Further - you can obtain living cost through their web sites.

Good luck


----------



## gurnaaz_34 (May 1, 2015)

thanks 
i have one que as i have filled EOI..should i wait for reply or send online application by email ,all docs to NT..???


----------



## gurnaaz_34 (May 1, 2015)

can anyone share with me contact no.. so that i can ask my query regarding filling form through whats app


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi, need suggestion. What will be the fate of the applications who have been acknowledged and a time has been allocated but after new list on 29th the occupation is no more in the List of NT occupation.


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

sspt101 said:


> Hi, need suggestion. What will be the fate of the applications who have been acknowledged and a time has been allocated but after new list on 29th the occupation is no more in the List of NT occupation.


Hi,

I called them yesterday to find out for the same and I have been told that If they have acknowledge application then it will be considered as per old occupation list and they will release the outcome as per given time frame.

May I know when did you apply and when you got acknowledgement ?\

Regards,
Rohit


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

I got a final acknowledgement with a 10 week waiting period on 20th April, Had actually sent it back in the month of March but due to pending CV had submitted again on 12 / 14th April again.

Had you confirmed it from NT immigratin dept. or it has been confirmed by your consultant?



pratsi90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I called them yesterday to find out for the same and I have been told that If they have acknowledge application then it will be considered as per old occupation list and they will release the outcome as per given time frame.
> 
> ...


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi Gurnaaz,

Tell me how i could be a help to you. What are the details you are looking forward.



gurnaaz_34 said:


> hi guys ..who have applied recently to nt for ss?


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Replying in the trail only.




gurnaaz_34 said:


> thanx sspt101
> i have few que
> 1. if i hv no frend in NT ..is that ok?? Its absoultely OK, it adds value, but if you dont know dont mention that.
> 2. I have filled EOI but nt send docs via email to nt, should i wait for eoi reply or send application via email?? No you need to send the details in the format immediately.
> ...


----------



## gurnaaz_34 (May 1, 2015)

sspt101 said:


> Replying in the trail only.


 trail means???


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

OK. had added in your query only.

1. if i hv no frend in NT ..is that ok?? Its absoultely OK, it adds value, but if you dont know dont mention that.
2. I have filled EOI but nt send docs via email to nt, should i wait for eoi reply or send application via email?? No you need to send the details in the format immediately.

3. As my occupation s university lecturer..and am able to find only one job posting relevant to my occupation..can i show other job posting that s relevant to my qualification?? its important to send the jobs related to your occupation, if your occupation is teacher, better to find out related to your occupation. But jobs related to qualification only may not add value.

whats your occupation code?



gurnaaz_34 said:


> trail means???


----------



## gurnaaz_34 (May 1, 2015)

sspt101 said:


> OK. had added in your query only.
> 
> 1. if i hv no frend in NT ..is that ok?? Its absoultely OK, it adds value, but if you dont know dont mention that.
> 2. I have filled EOI but nt send docs via email to nt, should i wait for eoi reply or send application via email?? No you need to send the details in the format immediately.
> ...


thanks 
242111


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Would members please read the rules of this forum. Specifically rule 6 which states

Please do not use text speak on the forum. 

See rule 6
1.	All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum. 


Any use of text speak in future may result in posts being deleted and an infraction being imposed on your account.


Thank you


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

nishma2006 said:


> Mate,
> 
> I think it totally depends on the NT's discretion.
> If you have a strong family link? If you have a job offer? then yes.
> ...


NT and Tasmania issued just 70 odd 190 Nomination in last 1 year where VIC and NSW issued 2500+. NT is definately not encourging 190 applicants.


----------



## gurnaaz_34 (May 1, 2015)

raihan.rasool said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I have PhD in Computer Engineering with 8 years post PhD experience. I completed my postdoc (US) in 2013 as well. I got myself assessed for the occupation of 'University Lecturer'. My IELTS score was also great (7.5 and more in each). I applied for 190 NT SS as it was the only state with my profession, however within 3 weeks I got an email where I was offered 489 instead. I have read through almost all threads on expatforum but still have some questions. Your kind reply will help me decide about whether or not I should pay the large sum of 489-visa fee.
> 
> ...


hi....Congrats for nomination
could you please tell me how you show employability???..as I find only two job relevant
please ans..thanks


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey, someone please, through which email service do you send your applications (yahoo, gmail, or other)? I d like to know do they have a problem with receiving emails from any system?


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

valsanail said:


> Hey, someone please, through which email service do you send your applications (yahoo, gmail, or other)? I d like to know do they have a problem with receiving emails from any system?


I did send my application via *gmail*.
There was no problem at all.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

gsena33 said:


> I did send my application via *gmail*.
> There was no problem at all.


Dear, thanks. How big was your file? gmail as I know lets 25gb.


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

valsanail said:


> Dear, thanks. How big was your file? gmail as I know lets 25gb.


Yes. It was around 22 MB. Gmail allow max 25 MB only.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

gsena33 said:


> Yes. It was around 22 MB. Gmail allow max 25 MB only.


Hey, thanks for the feedback. My package was less than 25 mb for sure. Moreover, I have received an auto reply from the recipient that they have received and will inform me in two week's time. I just wonder whether I should resend the whole package again considering the latest e-mail from google stating that Delivery to the recipient failed permanently.


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

valsanail said:


> Hey, thanks for the feedback. My package was less than 25 mb for sure. Moreover, I have received an auto reply from the recipient that they have received and will inform me in two week's time. I just wonder whether I should resend the whole package again considering the latest e-mail from google stating that Delivery to the recipient failed permanently.



If you received the auto generated acknowledgment mail, Don't worry.
Wait for approval e-mail.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

gsena33 said:


> If you received the auto generated acknowledgment mail, Don't worry.
> Wait for approval e-mail.


It was written in auto reply that due to the large apps amount they will view my app or acknowledge in 2 weeks. So this is not the well-known acknowledgement right? What you think, shall I write them asking if they had received all my docs OK? I mean is it possible that they had received the mail but not all the attachments?


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

valsanail said:


> It was written in auto reply that due to the large apps amount they will view my app or acknowledge in 2 weeks. So this is not the well-known acknowledgement right? What you think, shall I write them asking if they had received all my docs OK? I mean is it possible that they had received the mail but not all the attachments?


No need . This is the acknowledgedment


----------



## junelion (Jan 27, 2015)

valsanail said:


> It was written in auto reply that due to the large apps amount they will view my app or acknowledge in 2 weeks. So this is not the well-known acknowledgement right? What you think, shall I write them asking if they had received all my docs OK? I mean is it possible that they had received the mail but not all the attachments?


Hi,valsanail,

I sent an email to the NT on 28th,April.My first Email was shown" not sent successfully" at first .I thought it was because my attachments were too big,so I made the attachments into 3 parts and sent them in 3 emals again.

However,when I sent them out,the first email which was not successfully sent out showed "sent sucessfully".I wrote another email to explain the thing.Hope it will not confuse the CO

These emails I all required an auto reply to show it was read,but I only got one auto reply.Is it normal?and next Tuesday is the last day of 2 weeks.

What's the date you send your email?Have you received the acknowledgement letter?


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

valsanail said:


> It was written in auto reply that due to the large apps amount they will view my app or acknowledge in 2 weeks. So this is not the well-known acknowledgement right? What you think, shall I write them asking if they had received all my docs OK? I mean is it possible that they had received the mail but not all the attachments?


Hi there,

Kindly refer the acknowladgemnt I got.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5acr8rg8xdubjw7/Sponsorship Application 1.pdf?dl=0


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

gsena33 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Kindly refer the acknowladgemnt I got.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5acr8rg8xdubjw7/Sponsorship Application 1.pdf?dl=0


No, seems like I haven't sent my app. successfully, because I haven't got such reply. I sent it near 2 weeks ago.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

junelion said:


> Hi,valsanail,
> 
> I sent an email to the NT on 28th,April.My first Email was shown" not sent successfully" at first .I thought it was because my attachments were too big,so I made the attachments into 3 parts and sent them in 3 emals again.
> 
> ...


Hi, as I see you didn't get any reply? I sent my application 2 weeks ago or earlier, but seems like the delivery was unsuccessful, maybe we need to try once more later (


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

*need some ideas*

Hi all,

I lodged my visa application yesterday and applied for PCC too. 
Category-489 State sponsored (NT)

1.Any idea about the time line? 
2. Will I be affected by the quota?
3. How do I update my timeline in this forum? 

Thank you guys. Good luck to you all  

Nish


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi,

It is strange that you did not even recieved the Auto mailer. What is your occupation code and what is the exact date, you forwarded your application.





valsanail said:


> No, seems like I haven't sent my app. successfully, because I haven't got such reply. I sent it near 2 weeks ago.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

sspt101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is strange that you did not even recieved the Auto mailer. What is your occupation code and what is the exact date, you forwarded your application.


I sent it around 20-21 April, but got an warning that my email was't delivered properly, anyway I waited and now seems that it was lost. What shall I do?


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

My suggestion is, you should send it back immediately. Infact my consultant had not forwarded certain documents so i also had resent it. But acknowledgement in form form of auto mailer was received. Dont forget to mention your earlier timelines i.e. when you had first forwarded the mail. although not very sure that it will add any value. But any way no harm into it.Actually if it was not delivered on 20th then why u waited for so long. if u had sent multiple times and even then not delivered mention all the timelines.

All the best.




valsanail said:


> I sent it around 20-21 April, but got an warning that my email was't delivered properly, anyway I waited and now seems that it was lost. What shall I do?


----------



## junelion (Jan 27, 2015)

*poor email problem*



valsanail said:


> I sent it around 20-21 April, but got an warning that my email was't delivered properly, anyway I waited and now seems that it was lost. What shall I do?


Hi,I think there are some problems in their mail system.

I sent my first email on 28th,April,it showed sent unsuccessfully,sent again automaticly.I sent another 3 emails in smaller size,they took about 10~20mins, finally successfully.However the first one is success tonly one automatic reply I got that day.

Last Thursday(20150507),I received the acknowledgement letter and asked me to offer my qualification certificate.Acturally,I have already sent it in the former letters,so I am afraid of that they did not received all my files,not only qualification certificate.

On 7th,May,I sent my required file to them ,but directly received it was sent back by their email system.the next day,I tried again,still cannot send out.Only got a lot of unsuccess notice.In the end,I thought maybe their mail box is full.I sent an email without attachment and it took about 10 mins showing succsess,so I tried my emails with attachments again,it showed success too after about 15mins.

Poor emails.I really feel confused,and I sent successfully two but only one autoreply for the first one like 28th April.

I thought maybe they only auto reply the first email they got from the same person.I decide to call them tomorrow to make sure they have received all my files.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



nishma2006 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged my visa application yesterday and applied for PCC too.
> Category-489 State sponsored (NT)
> ...



Hi,

I also applied for visa 489 NT and waiting for CO :juggle:


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also applied for visa 489 NT and waiting for CO :juggle:


Heard quota for this year is full. So we will have to wait till July? Good luck 

Nish


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



nishma2006 said:


> Heard quota for this year is full. So we will have to wait till July? Good luck
> 
> Nish


Thanks, but I think, this will not effect for the SS visa, probably this is for 189 and FS 489 visa. Anyway changes shall not be effected for our visa, as already lodged.


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Thanks, but I think, this will not effect for the SS visa, probably this is for 189 and FS 489 visa. Anyway changes shall not be effected for our visa, as already lodged.


Okay Perfect! How much is the time frame for grant from Lodging? 
Thank you!


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



nishma2006 said:


> Okay Perfect! How much is the time frame for grant from Lodging?
> Thank you!


Not sure, but one of my friend who recently lodged visa got one month time line to contact CO for medical, but I don't know exact time line. Probably 1 to 2 months.


----------



## gurnaaz_34 (May 1, 2015)

nishma2006 said:


> Heard quota for this year is full. So we will have to wait till July? Good luck
> 
> Nish


Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



gurnaaz_34 said:


> Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses.



Hi,

Waiting is not easy for me. I am expecting visa by 4 weeks to 6 weeks. Do you know anything about present time line for 489 visa.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Waiting is not easy for me. I am expecting visa by 4 weeks to 6 weeks. Do you know anything about present time line for 489 visa.


190 and 489 visas are exhausted for this financial year. All 190 and 489 grants are on hold till july....


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



Danav_Singh said:


> 190 and 489 visas are exhausted for this financial year. All 190 and 489 grants are on hold till july....


Hi,

How do you know exactly, I tried to find any fact sheet, but nothing any facts.
:confused2:


----------



## gurnaaz_34 (May 1, 2015)

This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification

THIS IS A WARNING MESSAGE ONLY.

YOU DO NOT NEED TO RESEND YOUR MESSAGE.

Delivery to the following recipient has been delayed:

[email protected]

Message will be retried for 2 more day(s)

Technical details of temporary failure:
Missed upload deadline (900.00s) (state SENT_MESSAGE)


i get this reply...need to send again email???


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

gurnaaz_34 said:


> This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification
> 
> THIS IS A WARNING MESSAGE ONLY.
> 
> ...


hi there. have you tried calling them just to confirm if they got your email?


----------



## gurnaaz_34 (May 1, 2015)

j0wna said:


> hi there. have you tried calling them just to confirm if they got your email?



thanks for concern i got acknowledgment today..after two days


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



nishma2006 said:


> Okay Perfect! How much is the time frame for grant from Lodging?
> Thank you!


Hi Friend,

I found from government web Australia, they are currently processing visa application (489 and 190) on or before 31st March 2015 (Updated 8th May 2015).

However they are going to update it again 1st week of June and it will be mentioned the the latest date of application that they are starting to process.

If we apply visa before that, probably our visa will be processed or started to process before July 2015.

Please refer following links.

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

If you want to get the indication of processing time, please refer this.

Our visa category is priority list 3.


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

*reply*

Thanks!
I also thought that it would take at least 3 months. I lodged in early may. So I am expecting it in July hopefully. I need to get my PCC too. It would take 2 months anyway. When did you apply? you think your visa will be processed in next session? 
Good luck! Keep in touch

Nish



wkdn745 said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> I found from government web Australia, they are currently processing visa application (489 and 190) on or before 31st March 2015 (Updated 8th May 2015).
> 
> ...


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



nishma2006 said:


> Thanks!
> I also thought that it would take at least 3 months. I lodged in early may. So I am expecting it in July hopefully. I need to get my PCC too. It would take 2 months anyway. When did you apply? you think your visa will be processed in next session?
> Good luck! Keep in touch
> 
> Nish


Hi,

I am not sure whether visa will be proceed before July 2015, but there is probability to assign a case officer before end this month. I have applied end of April 2015. I will get any thing, I will let you know.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



nishma2006 said:


> Thanks!
> I also thought that it would take at least 3 months. I lodged in early may. So I am expecting it in July hopefully. I need to get my PCC too. It would take 2 months anyway. When did you apply? you think your visa will be processed in next session?
> Good luck! Keep in touch
> 
> Nish


Hi,

Have you uploaded all the documents for visa such as PCC, Medical. If not you may contact by CO with next weeks. 

Some people who lodged their visa near to our dates, has been contacted by CO.


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi,
Well, I did not receive my PCC yet. Neither I did my Medical. I submitted my application through my agent and form 80. I did not hear from them yet. I guess CO should be assigned soon. 
I have a question too. DO you think CO will contact our employers at this stage? 
When you expect a result? 

Thank you!!!

Nish



wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you uploaded all the documents for visa such as PCC, Medical. If not you may contact by CO with next weeks.
> 
> Some people who lodged their visa near to our dates, has been contacted by CO.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



nishma2006 said:


> Hi,
> Well, I did not receive my PCC yet. Neither I did my Medical. I submitted my application through my agent and form 80. I did not hear from them yet. I guess CO should be assigned soon.
> I have a question too. DO you think CO will contact our employers at this stage?
> When you expect a result?
> ...


Hi,

Probably they may request detail by next week, as CO has contacted for PCC and Medical for people who lodged their visa end of April, but not for my one. Because I have front loaded every thing.

I am not sure whether they are going to contact employers. I have seen in some forum, there is less probability to contact the employers, but can't assure.



If any updates , please let me know.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



nishma2006 said:


> Hi,
> Well, I did not receive my PCC yet. Neither I did my Medical. I submitted my application through my agent and form 80. I did not hear from them yet. I guess CO should be assigned soon.
> I have a question too. DO you think CO will contact our employers at this stage?
> When you expect a result?
> ...


Any updates from CO


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



nishma2006 said:


> Hi,
> Well, I did not receive my PCC yet. Neither I did my Medical. I submitted my application through my agent and form 80. I did not hear from them yet. I guess CO should be assigned soon.
> I have a question too. DO you think CO will contact our employers at this stage?
> When you expect a result?
> ...


Have you got any thing from CO


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hello everybody. .. I am new in this thread. I need your help to fill the application form for Nt Ss.There are two columns 4.3 and 4.8 about contact and employment. I am applying this 489 visa from India. I already sent many emails to Australian employers but no response. Now my question is... if i write 'NO',any effect or attach emails shoots with this form without any responses or what should I need to do? I will be pleased if you all share your views. Waiting for your response. .
Thanks


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Dears,

Any one here with Safety Inspector assessment or invited or got the Golden Grant?


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

engfahmi said:


> Hi Dears,
> 
> Any one here with Safety Inspector assessment or invited or got the Golden Grant?


Hi engfahmi,

Why did you received negative outcome for OH&S advisor????

PM me with your contact details,


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Experts, I got confused; does it mean that I should have job offer to apply for 190 in NT?
Thanks.


----------



## towhid113 (Dec 8, 2014)

I got the visa today. Thank you everyone.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Congratulates, please update for us the signature so we can have hope ;-)


----------



## towhid113 (Dec 8, 2014)

I updated my signature. Please check.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

I see all is applying for 489 visa, not 190.

Is it that difficult to get approval in 190?


----------



## path_prasanna (Jan 18, 2015)

what is the time line for Nt??


----------



## path_prasanna (Jan 18, 2015)

Can anyone send me the docs to filled and submitted for NT SS.
And also please highlight the important things in those docs ...


----------



## towhid113 (Dec 8, 2014)

engfahmi said:


> I see all is applying for 489 visa, not 190.
> 
> Is it that difficult to get approval in 190?


NT does not grant people for 190 visa. I applied for 190 and fulfilled all the requirements. but they approved me 489.


----------



## towhid113 (Dec 8, 2014)

path_prasanna said:


> Can anyone send me the docs to filled and submitted for NT SS.
> And also please highlight the important things in those docs ...


Everything is on internet dude. Do research on it.


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

*Validate 489 Visa*

Hi All,

My IED is 10th March 2016. However, I will be able to make my permanent move around end of March 2016. So I am planning to visit Perth in coming months to validate the visa. 

Can I validate the visa by visiting Perth instead of Darwin NT (I was sponsored by NT gov.)

Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

gsena33 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My IED is 10th March 2016. However, I will be able to make my permanent move around end of March 2016. So I am planning to visit Perth in coming months to validate the visa.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can ! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Yes, you can ! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



Hi Mithu93ku,

Thank you so much for reply.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



gsena33 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My IED is 10th March 2016. However, I will be able to make my permanent move around end of March 2016. So I am planning to visit Perth in coming months to validate the visa.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Do we need to inform the NT government once I have been granted a visa or can I do it once I will arrive?

Commitment letter said " keep inform when visa has been granted"


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need to inform the NT government once I have been granted a visa or can I do it once I will arrive?
> 
> Commitment letter said " keep inform when visa has been granted"


Dear Seniors,

Please advise on this.


----------



## path_prasanna (Jan 18, 2015)

what should we write for this questions asked in the sponsorship application..

1)What are your reasons for applying for NT nomination? Please detail.
2)Why did you choose to live in this location?(Please give some examples for both Q1 and Q2)
3)Friends and family details in NT( I dont know anyone in NT,in that case what should i do?)
4)Friends and family details in Australia (Most of them are in Melbourne,Sydney and Brisbane)


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

path_prasanna said:


> what should we write for this questions asked in the sponsorship application..
> 
> 1)What are your reasons for applying for NT nomination? Please detail.
> 2)Why did you choose to live in this location?(Please give some examples for both Q1 and Q2)
> ...


If you read the questions carefully it asks you the reason WHY you have chosen NT for your migration. Don't ask for examples for these kind of questions as everyone has a different reason for them. Try not to copy someone else's answer. If don't have family in NT it's ok. Basically for Q5 and q6 you have to convince the immigration authorities of your determination to move to NT and how your skills will be helpful in the state economy in general.


----------



## junelion (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi everyone,
Is there anyone who applied NT after May,I loged my application on 28th,April and received an acknowlegement of NT on 7th,May.In that Email they asked me to provide my qualifications and I sent them on 8th,May.After 2 weeks I called them they said my files are sufficient,no more extra files they needed from me.

After so many weeks, I still have not got a result.I called them on 6th,July.They said it needed 10 weeks after lodged.I argued that it was almost 10 weeks already but they said the 10 weeks is just an approximate date...

One of my friends who also applied has got NT's response in the middle of June.However,the result was negtive because her occupation was offlist.

Anyone has got a response from NT these days?Please share some information to me.

It seems like an endless waiting........


----------



## Jnk (Nov 3, 2014)

junelion said:


> Hi everyone,
> Is there anyone who applied NT after May,I loged my application on 28th,April and received an acknowlegement of NT on 7th,May.In that Email they asked me to provide my qualifications and I sent them on 8th,May.After 2 weeks I called them they said my files are sufficient,no more extra files they needed from me.
> 
> After so many weeks, I still have not got a result.I called them on 6th,July.They said it needed 10 weeks after lodged.I argued that it was almost 10 weeks already but they said the 10 weeks is just an approximate date...
> ...



Yes, I also applied on the 22nd May and got confirmation receipt on 29th May and still not received any email... i think they will reply after 10 weeks only so have to wait and fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## junelion (Jan 27, 2015)

Jnk said:


> Yes, I also applied on the 22nd May and got confirmation receipt on 29th May and still not received any email... i think they will reply after 10 weeks only so have to wait and fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


Hi Jnk,

Thank you for sharing your information.

Acturally,I have already waited for 10 weeks.If you have any further news in the next couple of days,please let me know.Also I will post my result as soon as I get the final notice.

Junelion


----------



## Jnk (Nov 3, 2014)

junelion said:


> Hi Jnk,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your information.
> 
> ...


Hi Junelion,

Sure, I will post it here asap I will receive email as I also applied for Northern Territory.
But as much as I came to know is that its delayed because of the lots of applications and also they had year ending on 30th June so they might be busy in it and consider it after 10 weeks so may have to wait more a month I guess.

Hope they will work on it immediately.

Thanks 
Jnk


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

*hi guys*

I got my grant on last Friday. Thank all of you guys. Good luck all  
Thank you!

Nishma2006
Sri Lanka


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Congrats.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Can you share with us your Timelines please.


----------



## Jnk (Nov 3, 2014)

nishma2006 said:


> I got my grant on last Friday. Thank all of you guys. Good luck all
> Thank you!
> 
> Nishma2006
> Sri Lanka


Congratulations!!!! can you post your timeline please


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

nishma2006 said:


> I got my grant on last Friday. Thank all of you guys. Good luck all
> Thank you!
> 
> Nishma2006
> Sri Lanka


Congratulation mate. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

So quite, where are the people?


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi,
Whats the difference between 190 & 489 in terms of acceptance by Northern Territory State?
I mean is it better to apply for 190 or 489?
Thanks.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hellooo, any help?


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi,
I have lodged my NT nomination application on 5th August for Safety Inspector. So far my score is 55 ( Age-30, skill-10,Education-15, English-0_ielts 6.5)

Can anyone advise me what is the likelihood of getting 190?

Regards
Ashiq


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged my NT nomination application on 5th August for Safety Inspector. So far my score is 55 ( Age-30, skill-10,Education-15, English-0_ielts 6.5)
> 
> Can anyone advise me what is the likelihood of getting 190?
> ...



Hi Ashiq,
Did you apply for 190 or 489? Whats the difference between them & what is the best option? 
Thanks.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi engfahmi,
I am a new applicant with very minimum knowledge on Australian migration legislation.
So far i know
190 is the permanent residency visa with validity of 5 years.It allows u to eligible for medical benefits too. After 5 yrs u might be eligible for citizenship

489 is a provisional visa validity up to 4 years with living and working restrictions. This visa holders are not entitled for medical benefits. After 2 years ( 1yr full time job) might be eligible for 887 visa.

Now u know which one is best option, right?

Regards
Ashiq


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes thanks a lot for your response, am in the waiting period now for my re-assessment from Vetassess, as you can see in my signature am suffering a lot :-(


----------



## junelion (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have received my reject letter last monday. I lodged on 28th, April and I feel my files are good enough, but they still reject me. I prepared my files by refering to my friends who got NT489 last financial year. So maybe now they do not need my occupation. So do not discuss whether NT will give you 190 or 489. 190 is almost a dream. Getting a 489 is already a lucky thing. On the previous page there are someone whose brother is in NT, also get 489 only. Getting 190 without job offer is almost impossible.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

So sad to hear that Junelion.


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

junelion said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received my reject letter last monday. I lodged on 28th, April and I feel my files are good enough, but they still reject me. I prepared my files by refering to my friends who got NT489 last financial year. So maybe now they do not need my occupation. So do not discuss whether NT will give you 190 or 489. 190 is almost a dream. Getting a 489 is already a lucky thing. On the previous page there are someone whose brother is in NT, also get 489 only. Getting 190 without job offer is almost impossible.


Sorry to hear that, but what is your occupation?


----------



## Aussiedream2015 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi All, I have recently got the visa for Northern Territory and would be grateful if someone who is living or had moved to Darwin could guide me on a few things. basically looking for advise regarding a good time to move there in terms of job availability. Thanks


----------



## 887aspirant (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi Aussiedream2015,

what is your job occupation and what is your visa subclass. 

The best time to move to Darwin is in coming months (wet season)as you can get cheaper rental properties to live in. And to get job depends on what sort of job are you looking at.

I am in Darwin for last two years, If you need any help please let me know.

I am from delhi.

Thanks


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi there
I got a State Sponsorship 489 visa from NT but as I am allowed to work in Tasmania so shifted to Tasmania. I got a job and now living in St Helen since 6 months. My occ is 141111 (Cafe & Rest Manager) Here jobs are very less.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

887aspirant said:


> Hi Aussiedream2015,
> 
> what is your job occupation and what is your visa subclass.
> 
> ...


I need your help.
Want to PM you. But unable to send you PM as you do not have completed five posts in this forum.


----------



## Aussiedream2015 (Jun 21, 2015)

887aspirant said:


> Hi Aussiedream2015,
> 
> what is your job occupation and what is your visa subclass.
> 
> ...


Hi 887aspirant, I am a marketing professional. I am confused regarding the move. Someone on another forum advised me that oct to end February is a bad time to move in terms of job availability as it is the wet season. Pls advise. What occupation are you there on?


----------



## Aussiedream2015 (Jun 21, 2015)

tarund81 said:


> Hi there
> I got a State Sponsorship 489 visa from NT but as I am allowed to work in Tasmania so shifted to Tasmania. I got a job and now living in St Helen since 6 months. My occ is 141111 (Cafe & Rest Manager) Here jobs are very less.


Hi tarund81, as far as I know under state sponsorship 489 visa we have to stay and work in NT for two years. Can we work outside NT under this visa?


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi
It is generally written on the visa paper the States & Postal Code you can work. That's how I am here.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Generally one can work in the rural area (low population area). They are-- NT, SA, Tasmania & few more postal code. Immigration will mention it clearly in your visa papers. Now if u get a job in someother state (as mentioned above) other than NT then u have to enter Australia from NT. that's what I did, I entered Australia from NT ( landed first in Darwin) then flew to Tasmania. I started my job search once I got my visa. Getting a job in low population area takes a lot of time. General overview - there is no jobs. Even Australian staying in low population area don't have jobs and they pep end on Centrelink. And overall, things are very very expensive. Please be prepared for a very tuff life. High taxes, very high rents & very expensive eatables.


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

tarund81 said:


> Generally one can work in the rural area (low population area). They are-- NT, SA, Tasmania & few more postal code. Immigration will mention it clearly in your visa papers. Now if u get a job in someother state (as mentioned above) other than NT then u have to enter Australia from NT. that's what I did, I entered Australia from NT ( landed first in Darwin) then flew to Tasmania. I started my job search once I got my visa. Getting a job in low population area takes a lot of time. General overview - there is no jobs. Even Australian staying in low population area don't have jobs and they pep end on Centrelink. And overall, things are very very expensive. Please be prepared for a very tuff life. High taxes, very high rents & very expensive eatables.


First of all please don't mislead the new people coming to Australia if you don't know the rules. It does not say in the visa that you can enter into Darwin and go anywhere in Australia to find a job. If the state is sponsoring you there is a reason for the sponsorship and the government wants you to stay here and not move elsewhere. 

And don't winge about high taxes and tough life. If your life was so nice and easy in your country then why the hell did you come to Australia????

Jobs are available if you really have the attitude to find it rather than running from the situation at hand. I came to Darwin and found a decent job in first 6 months. I am not saying it's easy but also it's not impossible. 

Show some positives of the new country that has given you a chance to have a better life than your past miserable life.

Even If you move to a new place in your country it will b difficult to find job in a new place so when you are changing a country it will b a bit difficult but that should not mean you discourage other people.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



887aspirant said:


> Hi Aussiedream2015,
> 
> what is your job occupation and what is your visa subclass.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I just plan to move darwin end of this year. I want to know about health insurance , as I do not entitle for accessing government health care.

First thing want to know good public health insurance. I heard, we will not be able to claim from health insurance within first two months, is it true?


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr Bhruguraj. Thanks for *ur* nice & rude comments. I was not discouraging anyone. Neither did I say that moving to Australia is bad. If it was bad then why the hell I spent all my hard earned money to migrate here. Please try to understand what I said. I got a job much higher than what I was. I was a Food & Beverage Manager in Muscat and in Australia I am an Ast GM of a very big and star resort. I got this job before I landed in Australia. *U* *r* talking about will. Of course a person can find a job before landing here. First thing if *u* have a visa to work here, people employee you with open heart. Also Australian culture & way of working is the best. I have already stayed & worked in Switzerland, India, UAE & Oman. Here it's the best. I was just making it clear that one should be prepared for a tuff life *bcs* things are expensive and not easy. And life is tuff *bcs* here the labour is expensive that's why *u* have to do everything *urself*. Also to clear- I am not misguiding anyone, just saying my view and what I have seen. There is scarcity of jobs, even Australians depend on Centrelink *bcs* they don't have full time jobs. if *u* did not find it reasonable please reject it but don't be rude. In my visa papers it is clearly written that I can stay, work, study & live in so and so places that I mentioned in the above *msg*. May be my occupation is 141111. I don't lie or misguide people. I am a God fearing person. I don't lie. Yes life is good here but very expensive. How can I criticize something or someplace when I have a Mercedece Benz to drive here which I could never Afford or think of having before. I was just saying that don't be in a dream world and assume that everything is beautiful and firstly not to be proud that *u* *r* migrating to Australia. Just be prepared for everything. One has to really work hard. It's been 6 months, everyday I work more than 12 hrs daily, 5 days a week & I and my family is enjoying.


*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## docsunny50 (May 24, 2015)

Bhruguraj said:


> First of all please don't mislead the new people coming to Australia if you don't know the rules. It does not say in the visa that you can enter into Darwin and go anywhere in Australia to find a job. If the state is sponsoring you there is a reason for the sponsorship and the government wants you to stay here and not move elsewhere. And don't winge about high taxes and tough life. If your life was so nice and easy in your country then why the hell did you come to Australia???? Jobs are available if you really have the attitude to find it rather than running from the situation at hand. I came to Darwin and found a decent job in first 6 months. I am not saying it's easy but also it's not impossible. Show some positives of the new country that has given you a chance to have a better life than your past miserable life. Even If you move to a new place in your country it will b difficult to find job in a new place so when you are changing a country it will b a bit difficult but that should not mean you discourage other people.


Well said Bhruguraj. This is the attitude all migrants should have. You have to come to a new country with an open and positive attitude. If it becomes unbearable, instead of whinging -either take some remedial action OR as some blunt Aussies will say 'p** off'.


----------



## Artisaji (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi
I will be moving to darwin after visa grant. Planning to make the move on February. I know that thereare not many jobs in my ooccupation and I'm read to work in any job. Can someone please tell about the current job opportunities in darwin. How are the school in darwin. And any information about darwin will be helpful.


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi All, 

I have submitted my application to NT for sub class 190 this morning. Do anyone know any realistic timelines for outcome letter from NT. 

My nominated occupation is 221111 ( Accountant) with 65 points including SS.


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

junelion said:


> Hi Jnk,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your information.
> 
> ...


Hi Jun,

Did you get a response and was it positive ?

Thanks


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Dear All,

Currently NT gives a 10 week turn around time on State Sponsored nominations. Would just like know from any one out there , if they actually stick to this or would this vary.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## docsunny50 (May 24, 2015)

Artisaji said:


> Hi I will be moving to darwin after visa grant. Planning to make the move on February. I know that thereare not many jobs in my ooccupation and I'm read to work in any job. Can someone please tell about the current job opportunities in darwin. How are the school in darwin. And any information about darwin will be helpful.


Hi Artisaji, you have got the right spirit I.e willingness to work in any job. Many migrants want a red carpeted welcome and a rosy start. Just because you were somebody in your country or past job, does not mean it will be the same in Australia. However, if you work hard -you can get a long way here. For Darwin, there are a number of jobs. Maybe not the one you want immediately but plenty. Schooling is quite good if not excellent. Biggest cost is housing. If you stay in the suburbs, away from CBD-you should be OK. Be prepared for the weather. It is excellent in the dry season but can get extremely humid pre-wet season. Otherwise it is just like any other city in Australia.


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

Lordgopi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Currently NT gives a 10 week turn around time on State Sponsored nominations. Would just like know from any one out there , if they actually stick to this or would this vary.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Dear

I have applied in the month of June and got the acknowledgment mail on 15th june 2015 in which they also gave me the time of 10weeks but 16 weeks are over and I am still having no idea about my SS approval. I applied under 242111 code. Can anyone in the forum guide me what to do. I have applied through the law firm and when I talked them about the delay they also says that they are also waiting and can't say anything about this. It is really frustrating:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:

Anyone please suggest some way what to do


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi All,

Is there any option for state nomination re application after rejection?

What is the procedure?

After how many months can re apply? any time limits?


Thanks with Regards
Ashiq


----------



## Jnk (Nov 3, 2014)

tarund81 said:


> Hi there
> I got a State Sponsorship 489 visa from NT but as I am allowed to work in Tasmania so shifted to Tasmania. I got a job and now living in St Helen since 6 months. My occ is 141111 (Cafe & Rest Manager) Here jobs are very less.


Is it possible to live in other state when you got NT sponsorship ? How did you managed it brother ? I applied for NT 489. I just got today CO email regarding pending IELTS Certificate of my wife. except of that all documents are provided.

Thanks


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Please read my previous posting. My occ is 141111. I got the SS from NT. When I got my visa paper, it was clearly written that I can work in the low population areas -- NT, TASMANIA, SA and others.
But most of the people in the forum do not believe me and don't agree with me. May b I was the luck one. Rest is on you.
Regards & good luck


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

What is the current time line for NT nomination application outcome?


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

ashiqcep said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any option for state nomination re application after rejection?
> 
> ...


I applied again after getting rejection from NT in Safety Inspector Occupation.


regards,


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Nayan Patel said:


> I applied again after getting rejection from NT in Safety Inspector Occupation.
> 
> 
> regards,




Hi Nayan Patel,
What is the outcome of your application now?
You and me in the same profession.

regard
Ashiq


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

ashiqcep said:


> Hi Nayan Patel,
> What is the outcome of your application now?
> You and me in the same profession.
> 
> ...


Waiting for the outcome


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

SaiManu said:


> Dear
> 
> I have applied in the month of June and got the acknowledgment mail on 15th june 2015 in which they also gave me the time of 10weeks but 16 weeks are over and I am still having no idea about my SS approval. I applied under 242111 code
> 
> ...


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

tarund81 said:


> Please read my previous posting. My occ is 141111. I got the SS from NT. When I got my visa paper, it was clearly written that I can work in the low population areas -- NT, TASMANIA, SA and others.
> But most of the people in the forum do not believe me and don't agree with me. May b I was the luck one. Rest is on you.
> Regards & good luck


tarund81,

Is it SS 489 regional visa from NT ? or some other visa ?


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

Artisaji said:


> Hi
> I will be moving to darwin after visa grant. Planning to make the move on February. I know that thereare not many jobs in my ooccupation and I'm read to work in any job. Can someone please tell about the current job opportunities in darwin. How are the school in darwin. And any information about darwin will be helpful.


I read in this forum that someone got NT 489 visa but allowed to work in NT. SA and tasmania as well. Is it a case for you as well? Does 489 NT restricted only to NT or it includes SA and tasmania as well?


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes my visa is SS489 visa from NT & in my visa papers it says SS 489 visa & (Below is the copy paste of the document)
Your visa has been granted on the basis of a nomination by a State or Territory government. Visa condition 8539 requires that you must live, study and work in regional and/or low population-growth metropolitan area(s). These are:
Regional and low population growth metropolitan areas

New South Wales (NSW)
Anywhere except Sydney, Newcastle, the Central Coast and Wollongong

Northern Territory

Queensland
Anywhere except the greater Brisbane area and the Gold Coast

South Australia

Tasmania

Victoria
Anywhere except the Melbourne metropolitan area

Western Australia
Anywhere except Perth and surrounding areas

Postcodes

2311 to 2312, 2328 to 2411, 2420 to 2490, 2536 to 2551, 2575 to 2594, 2618 to 2739, 2787 to 2898

Entire territory

4124 to 4125, 4133, 4211, 4270 to 4272, 4275, 4280, 4285, 4287, 4307 to 4499, 4515, 4517 to 4519, 4522 to 4899

Entire state

Entire state

3211 to 3334, 3340 to 3424, 3430 to 3649, 3658 to 3749, 3753, 3756, 3758, 3762, 3764, 3778 to 3781, 3783, 3797, 3799, 3810 to 3909, 3921 to 3925, 3945 to 3974, 3979, 3981 to 3996

6041 to 6044, 6083 to 6084, 6121 to 6126,6200 to 6799

I hope the above clears all doubts & is self explanatory.
Regards & good luck


----------



## kkk13 (Nov 29, 2015)

I am in same condition. I got rejection from NT . Reason is employability. What should I do now.? Can reapply. With new job advertisements or do I need job offer?


----------



## kkk13 (Nov 29, 2015)

Anybody here to help me ? My occupation code 411111. Very rare jobs available in NT.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

tarund81 said:


> Yes my visa is SS489 visa from NT & in my visa papers it says SS 489 visa & (Below is the copy paste of the document)
> Your visa has been granted on the basis of a nomination by a State or Territory government. Visa condition 8539 requires that you must live, study and work in regional and/or low population-growth metropolitan area(s). These are:
> Regional and low population growth metropolitan areas
> 
> ...


If you are living/working in Tasmania and not in NT (if that's the state that nominated you), all I can say is probably "good luck" when you want to apply for visa 887, the permanent visa pathway for 489 holders.

887 states that: "The requirements include having: lived in a regional Australia/low population growth metropolitan area for at least two years if you were nominated by a state or territory government"

So, of course you can try to "try" the system by living/working outside of your nominated state government. However, unlike visa 190 holders, a 489 holder will have to clear the 887 hurdle before getting his/her PR. Maybe your obligation is also a moral one, but unlike people with 189/190, you are not a permanent resident and you still have to fulfil the 489/887 obligations.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Sorry Dave85, I didnot understand you. Can u please explain me in details. My visa is 489 sponsored by NT. But in my visa papers it is clearly written that I can live/work/study in low population areas like Tasmania/NT/SA etc as I mentioned in my earlier post, that's why I came to Tasmania.
Please reply


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

dave85 said:


> If you are living/working in Tasmania and not in NT (if that's the state that nominated you), all I can say is probably "good luck" when you want to apply for visa 887, the permanent visa pathway for 489 holders.
> 
> 887 states that: "The requirements include having: lived in a regional Australia/low population growth metropolitan area for at least two years if you were nominated by a state or territory government"
> 
> So, of course you can try to "try" the system by living/working outside of your nominated state government. However, unlike visa 190 holders, a 489 holder will have to clear the 887 hurdle before getting his/her PR. Maybe your obligation is also a moral one, but unlike people with 189/190, you are not a permanent resident and you still have to fulfil the 489/887 obligations.





tarund81 said:


> Sorry Dave85, I didnot understand you. Can u please explain me in details. My visa is 489 sponsored by NT. But in my visa papers it is clearly written that I can live/work/study in low population areas like Tasmania/NT/SA etc as I mentioned in my earlier post, that's why I came to Tasmania.
> Please reply


Tarun,
It's better to ask DIBP and NT officials....


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks yaar


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

tarund81 said:


> Sorry Dave85, I didnot understand you. Can u please explain me in details. My visa is 489 sponsored by NT. But in my visa papers it is clearly written that I can live/work/study in low population areas like Tasmania/NT/SA etc as I mentioned in my earlier post, that's why I came to Tasmania.
> Please reply


Hello, I suppose that you have plans to apply for permanent residency after 2 years. You should already know by now that your visa 489 is not a PR visa. As such, if you want to apply for PR, the most likely visa route for you is subclass 887.

The 887 visa has its own requirements to clear. From the DIBP website: 

"Live and work in specified regional areas
The requirements include having:
1) lived in a regional Australia/low population growth metropolitan area for at least two years if you were nominated by a state or territory government
2) lived in a designated area of Australia for at least two years if you were sponsored by an eligible relative
3) worked full time (usually at least 35 hours a week) in a specified regional area for at least a year while you held your eligible visa 
4) complied with the conditions attached to your eligible visa or your Bridging visa.

I am no migration expert. But I will advise that you contact a migration agent and/or the DIPB to clarify that moving to a different region will not affect your future visa 887 application. Do not get caught with not fulfilling enough of the above requirements.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi Dave85, thanks for the reply. I understand and fully agree what u say. But if I go with the wordings of the visa paper then it says that I can live, work & study in low population area and Tasmania is a low population area which they have mentioned. Now if that is the case then what is the problem. Please clarify


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

tarund81 said:


> Hi Dave85, thanks for the reply. I understand and fully agree what u say. But if I go with the wordings of the visa paper then it says that I can live, work & study in low population area and Tasmania is a low population area which they have mentioned. Now if that is the case then what is the problem. Please clarify


Well, your 8539 visa conditions allow you to live in any regional or low population growth areas. I'm not sure whether you have signed an additional agreement with NT that you will live and work in NT only. 

I'm pretty sure that in your NT nomination, it should say something like: 

"You must live, study and work in regional and low population-growth metropolitan area and comply with any residential conditions specified by the State or Territory government in your nomination."

Of course you are free to ignore what you have agreed/signed when you applied for state nomination. Such actions make it harder for other people in the future to get state nominations, since it is essentially a legal loophole.


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

tarund81 said:


> Hi Dave85, thanks for the reply. I understand and fully agree what u say. But if I go with the wordings of the visa paper then it says that I can live, work & study in low population area and Tasmania is a low population area which they have mentioned. Now if that is the case then what is the problem. Please clarify


Hi Tarund81
From the wordings of the visa Paper .. the regional areas in the whole of Australia was listed. There is a reason for state sponsorship. Tasmania has pathways for 489 SS too and it is different from NT. I am concerned about penalties if there are any. Just contact NT or DIBP just so you can be clear about your obligation, the letter is slightly vague but i imagine that you will reside within a nominating state except you have 189 visa.
Please check for your own clarity ok?


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

I had a chance to check with immigration lawyers in their website and they confirms that holder of 489 visa can live in any of the regional areas in Australia. In simple, your visa is the outcome and it is clearly mentioned in visa that you should live.work or study in regional areas of Australia and not regional areas of sponsoring state. 

please check on the below

http://www.australiavisa.com/englis...or 489_487_475 visa holders November 2013.pdf


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the reply. You all were very helpful and woke me up.
Yes I spoke to NT today morning. Said they will get back to me.
Let's hope the best.


----------



## home1305 (Feb 4, 2015)

Dear Seniors,
I want to apply for state nomination from Northern Territory. But m not able to find their fee structure and processing time. Please let me know. I'll be highly thankful .


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes Vaishnu, u r right. When I spoke to the NT yesterday, though she shouted at me first but at last she said that she would speak to her manager and transfer the sponsorship.
I apologized and told her that yes NT sponsored me and I had also signed the declaration with NT but when I received the visa papers, it totally misguided me, as it is clearly written that I can live work in all low population areas. I also told her that as NT sponsored me I entered Australia through Darwin and then flew to Tasmania. She excepted the thing and said that as I have a permanent job here in Tassi they would transfer the sponsorship.


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

tarund81 said:


> Yes Vaishnu, u r right. When I spoke to the NT yesterday, though she shouted at me first but at last she said that she would speak to her manager and transfer the sponsorship.
> I apologized and told her that yes NT sponsored me and I had also signed the declaration with NT but when I received the visa papers, it totally misguided me, as it is clearly written that I can live work in all low population areas. I also told her that as NT sponsored me I entered Australia through Darwin and then flew to Tasmania. She excepted the thing and said that as I have a permanent job here in Tassi they would transfer the sponsorship.


Well Done man, that is the right thing to do... Do you reckon that if your file wasn't transferred you will be fine? Better safe than sorry.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes, I was questioned on this. I told the immigration agent from NT that if my sponsorship is not transferred then I have to go to NT Bcs I don't want to loss my visa and also not loss the opportunity to become a PR. But I also told her that I have a permanent job that I would have to resign, I have a rented apartment, fully furnished, son is going to school, wife is settled with community work & other activities and I also bought a second hand Mercedes Benz and that I have spent a lot of money. To this she said that it would be very mean from their side if now they ask me to relocate. After this she mentioned that she would forward my mail to her manager so that they could transfer my sponsorship. I told her that it was a mistake and not done deliberately so to please help me.


----------



## home1305 (Feb 4, 2015)

Dear Seniors, 
I want to apply for state nomination from Northern Territory. But m not able to find their fee structure and processing time. Please let me know. I'll be highly thankful .
Plzz guide me


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi guys, this is to inform that I just got a mail from NT immigration & they have no problem for me living & working in Tasmania and that I can apply for 887 visa after 2 years.
Also I got a letter from Tasmanian government & they waved off my son's school fees for the year 2016.


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

boxofchoc said:


> SaiManu said:
> 
> 
> > Dear
> ...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

tarund81 said:


> Hi guys, this is to inform that I just got a mail from NT immigration & they have no problem for me living & working in Tasmania and that I can apply for 887 visa after 2 years.
> Also I got a letter from Tasmanian government & they waved off my son's school fees for the year 2016.


Congratulations.. Tarun.
Double khushi...NT bhi mila aur fees bhi waived off...


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Congratulations.. Tarun.
> Double khushi...NT bhi mila aur fees bhi waived off...


Tarun,\

Its a great news..


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

JUST FOR INFORMATION PURPOSES... VISA 489 IS ONLY FOR THE NOMINATING STATE

in accepting the NT Government’s (NTG) nomination for the
Skilled Regional Nominated (Provisional) Subclass 489 visa understand:
• The NTG nomination relates exclusively to the Northern Territory and cannot be
transferred to another Australian State or Territory.
• The NTG is not responsible for finding or providing employment or
accommodation for me as a nominated visa holder or skilled migrant.
• The NTG is not responsible for providing any financial assistance to me as a
nominated visa holder or skilled migrant.
• I am agreeing to live and work in my skilled occupation (or a closely related
skilled occupation) in the NT for a minimum of two years after the Department of
Immigration and Border Protection grants my Skilled Sponsored visa or after my
entry into Australia on my Skilled Regional Nominated visa.
• I am agreeing to:
o keep the NT Workforce Growth NT/Skilled Migration Unit informed of:
 when my visa has been granted
 changes in my contact details for the first two years after the grant
of my visa or my arrival in Australia after my visa is granted
o participate in confidential surveys conducted by the Workforce Growth
NT/Skilled Migration Unit of the NT Department of Business as required
by the Australian Government.
o information being shared with other State and Territory Governments and
the Australian Government for the purpose of collecting statistical
information.
• I understand that this nomination approval is valid for 28 days from the date
of this email. If my visa application has not been lodged before that date I will
need to apply to this office for re-assessment.
I confirm that I have read and understand the declaration above and by signing this
document confirm acceptance of the above conditions.


----------



## Aussiedream2015 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi All,

Has anyone recently moved to Northern Territory from India? I am looking for advise regarding living and the facilities there.


----------



## dipendras (Dec 10, 2015)

*darwin 489*

Hi i am skilled general accountany from NSW.can i get 489 from darwin working in any occupaiton for 3 months or i have to be accounting graduate.pls reply


----------



## AKKI2133 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi All

I have applied for NT SS 190 visa on 4th Dec and received acknowledgement on 9th Dec but still awaiting further response from NT.

Anyone has any idea when i can expect any response from their side. Is it due to the Christmas and New Year holidays that they have taken more than 10 days as generally they respond within 10 days of acknowledgement ?

Please suggest.


----------



## path_prasanna (Jan 18, 2015)

hi guys.
Im planning to travel to Darwin very soon. I just need to know what all i should carry from here for my initial needs. And also guide me regarding finding a room or a place to stay . Thanks in advance..


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

*Common Sense*



Jnk said:


> Is it possible to live in other state when you got NT sponsorship ? How did you managed it brother ? I applied for NT 489. I just got today CO email regarding pending IELTS Certificate of my wife. except of that all documents are provided.
> 
> Thanks


Rather than going around and asking everyone in the forum where can you work and live why don't you wait for your visa to be issued and the visa grant letter will have all the details on your work rights and places that you can and cannot work. Every visa subclass has different condition of where a person can work depending on occupation.


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

*Good one Dave85*



dave85 said:


> If you are living/working in Tasmania and not in NT (if that's the state that nominated you), all I can say is probably "good luck" when you want to apply for visa 887, the permanent visa pathway for 489 holders.
> 
> 887 states that: "The requirements include having: lived in a regional Australia/low population growth metropolitan area for at least two years if you were nominated by a state or territory government"
> 
> So, of course you can try to "try" the system by living/working outside of your nominated state government. However, unlike visa 190 holders, a 489 holder will have to clear the 887 hurdle before getting his/her PR. Maybe your obligation is also a moral one, but unlike people with 189/190, you are not a permanent resident and you still have to fulfil the 489/887 obligations.


Spot on reply Dave85. This tarun81 is some crazy person who thinks he is above the system and is giving out false information to other forum member saying they can work outside NT if they are on 489. 

For me its simple if you get a sponsorship from a particular state, there is a reason they have sponsored you and they want you to stay in the state to help it grow and not runaway to a more favourable state for your job purpose. I guess it will just haunt those people at the time of filling for 887 when immigration dept will tell them that you are not eligible for 887 as you did not stay and worked in your nominated state.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Xxxxxxxx I already have a mail from NT immigrations that I can live work in Tasmania though I have a SS from NT. So no one can refuse me 887 visa. I have there mail as a proof. U take care of urself.


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

tarund81 said:


> Excuse me Mr. I already have a mail from NT immigrations that I can live work in Tasmania though I have a SS from NT. So no one can refuse me 887 visa. I have there mail as a proof. U take care of urself.


Ya I read the goof up that you made by travelling to another state by misinterpreting the visa letter and then giving a sad story of your family already settled in Tas and requesting to transfer your sponsorship. 

And let me correct you when you say no one can deny you 887!!! They can't restrict you from apply for it but whether to grant it or not is a different thing. The letter you are boasting about as proof can be rejected by saying is your fault that you misinterpreted the visa conditions to start with so now we can not grant you PR.


----------



## AKKI2133 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yesterday i got the mail from NT rejecting my state sponsorship file stating :-

"Your client has failed to demonstrate that he will move to the Northern Territory and failed to provide satisfactory evidence of strong links to the NT and *genuine intention* to be living and working in the NT"

Kindly suggest what should I do in this case. Should I reapply? If yes what information should i add this time so that chances of getting rejected are less.

Please help!!!


Regards
Akshay


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

AKKI2133 said:


> Yesterday i got the mail from NT rejecting my state sponsorship file stating :-
> 
> "Your client has failed to demonstrate that he will move to the Northern Territory and failed to provide satisfactory evidence of strong links to the NT and genuine intention to be living and working in the NT"
> 
> ...


Did you wrote up anything stating your genuine interest in staying and helping the NT economy? If you applied via an immigration agent i think you should be asking this question to them


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

AKKI2133 said:


> Yesterday i got the mail from NT rejecting my state sponsorship file stating :-
> 
> "Your client has failed to demonstrate that he will move to the Northern Territory and failed to provide satisfactory evidence of strong links to the NT and *genuine intention* to be living and working in the NT"
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your predicament. I know you can reapply after a period of time ---maybe 3 months. Not so sure. Don't lose hope though some people in this forum who have reapplied in the past have been successful. you may also look at writing a stronger commitment to NT if that's where you want to apply again. Good luck.


----------



## AKKI2133 (Dec 15, 2015)

Bhruguraj said:


> Did you wrote up anything stating your genuine interest in staying and helping the NT economy? If you applied via an immigration agent i think you should be asking this question to them


I wrote up about my genuine interest of staying in NT and contributing to the NT economy in the commitment letter. Doesn't it help? I don't know what went wrong.


----------



## AKKI2133 (Dec 15, 2015)

boxofchoc said:


> Sorry to hear about your predicament. I know you can reapply after a period of time ---maybe 3 months. Not so sure. Don't lose hope though some people in this forum who have reapplied in the past have been successful. you may also look at writing a stronger commitment to NT if that's where you want to apply again. Good luck.


Thanks. I think we can apply before 3 month but my concern is what other than stronger commitment letter I can produce so that file becomes more stronger and chances of getting rejection reduced.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr Bhruguraj, first thing I did not give any sad story to NT immigrations. I told them that if they want me to travel back to NT, I will do so. But they sent me a mail that I can live & work in Tasmania and I am eligible to apply for 887 visa as Tasmania is a low population area. The wording were in bold & highlighted with yellow. So now I am not afraid Bcs I have a written confirmation from them. Immigration department will not reject it. Rest I don't have to prove u. Neither I want to argue with you. If u think u r so right then be it. 
But what I anticipate is that if one goes according to the visa papers then a parson is also not wrong Bcs 489 visa demands a person to live & work in low population area. If u sign the declaration paper after receiving the visa then it is a different story. But if u sign a declaration & then receive the visa paper saying that u can live, work in all the low population areas then it totally changes the story.
Still if u thing u have better understanding then salute to u.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr Bhruguraj, just for a tryout I filled the 887 visa application form. It doesn't asks for the SS but asks if u have stayed in any of the low population area -- (pl see the below copy paste)


Regional Australia/low population growth metropolitan areas Postcodes 
inclusive 
New South Wales 
except Sydney, Newcastle, the Central Coast and Wollongong


2311 to 2312 
2328 to 2411 
2420 to 2490 
2536 to 2551 
2575 to 2594 
2618 to 2739 
2787 to 2898


Queensland 
except the greater Brisbane area and the Gold Coast


4124 to 4125 
4133 
4211 
4270 to 4272 
4275 
4280 
4285 
4287 
4307 to 4499 
4515 
4517 to 4519 
4522 to 4899


Victoria 
except Melbourne metropolitan area


3211 to 3334 
3340 to 3424 
3430 to 3649 
3658 to 3749 
3753, 
3756 
3758 
3762 
3764 
3778 to 3781 
3783 
3797 
3799 
3810 to 3909 
3921 to 3925 
3945 to 3974 
3979 
3981 to 3996


Western Australia 
except Perth and surrounding areas


6041 to 6044 
6083 to 6084 
6121 to 6126 
6200 to 6799

South Australia Entire State Tasmania Entire State Northern Territory Entire Territory
Note: none of the Australian Capital Territory is included.

The the form only asks u about living in low population area...
Thanks


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Dear All please below find the copy paste from the 887 visa form. It is only asking that one has stayed in the low population area to clear for 887 visa
------->



Department of Immigration & Border Protection
Application for Temporary Graduate or Skilled Regional Visa





Skilled - Regional (Class VB, Subclass 887) application requirements
To be eligible to be granted a General Skilled Migration visa, you must have already taken steps to meet certain requirements and obtain documentation before you lodge your application. If you do not meet the requirements below, you may not be able to be granted a visa.
Regional Australia
Have you lived for at least two years and worked full time for a total of one year in one or more Helpspecified regional area?
No Yes

Click here to go back to the last step
Click here to go to the next step


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

Please rest this issue and lets focus on having each others back ... most people on here need assistance to get an invite or to put documents together ... lets not divert from the purpose for which this page was created.............


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

tarund81 said:


> Dear All please below find the copy paste from the 887 visa form. It is only asking that one has stayed in the low population area to clear for 887 visa
> ------->
> 
> Department of Immigration & Border Protection
> ...


Good on you that you found the requirements for 887. My only question remains is what if the primary applicant has not completed his full time work if 1 year but the dependant has and the dependant files the 887


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

The whole focus is on primary applicant. Primary has to complete 1 year of full time job & stay in the same state for 2 years. Dependent can do what so ever. It's not counted.
Regards


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

tarund81 said:


> The whole focus is on primary applicant. Primary has to complete 1 year of full time job & stay in the same state for 2 years. Dependent can do what so ever. It's not counted.
> Regards


This is incorrect. Once a dependent has been granted a skilled or regional visa (in this case 489), he or she has the same requirements as the main applicant. 

If your dependent (for the 489 visa) fulfils the requirement first, he/she can start 887 process and then add you as the dependent (assuming a spouse/partner, or that you fulfil the conditions for dependants). 

Please check that your advice is correct first before giving it to others.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh I am sorry. That's a good information.


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

dave85 said:


> This is incorrect. Once a dependent has been granted a skilled or regional visa (in this case 489), he or she has the same requirements as the main applicant.
> 
> If your dependent (for the 489 visa) fulfils the requirement first, he/she can start 887 process and then add you as the dependent (assuming a spouse/partner, or that you fulfil the conditions for dependants).
> 
> Please check that your advice is correct first before giving it to others.


Thanks Dave85 for the information


----------



## ajay muthu (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello seniors,

I am new to this forum ,I need your support and valuable suggestions for my migration process. below are my details.
Occupation code 141111
BTHM DEGREE 15 points
EXP 5 points
AGE 30 points
489 NT 10 points
ielts L-6.5 W-6.5 R-7 S-7 OA-7 0 Points

Total --- 60 points 
I have applied for the vetassess few days back and awaiting for result.
could you please anyonetelll me from your experience about NT State sponsorship b coz thats the only state open right now for my occupation.?: 
Thank you


----------



## Sandun (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi,
I m also from sri lanka, mechanical engineer, who has applied for NT SS (still not invited).
Anyway may be i can help u on this.
mata thiyenne email ekak. maawa contact karanna. 
d_sandun,yahoo ekata mail ekak daanna balanna. i m not in australia


----------



## Sandun (Jan 5, 2016)

*Assisting Prasanna*



path_prasanna said:


> hi guys.
> Im planning to travel to Darwin very soon. I just need to know what all i should carry from here for my initial needs. And also guide me regarding finding a room or a place to stay . Thanks in advance..


Hi,
I m also from sri lanka, mechanical engineer, who has applied for NT SS (still not invited).
Anyway may be i can help u on this.
i m not in australia

*<SNIP - No personal information and all posts must be in English - See Rule 4 and Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html>
*

*Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## rayhanvirani (Jul 20, 2015)

*Query of State nomination*

My name is Rayhan Virani, i done my MPA from Melbourne and living in Darwin since 6 months so if i apply for 489 visa so should I have to show the accounts work experience .


----------



## Sandun (Jan 5, 2016)

rayhanvirani said:


> My name is Rayhan Virani, i done my MPA from Melbourne and living in Darwin since 6 months so if i apply for 489 visa so should I have to show the accounts work experience .


australiasnorthernterritory.com.au/Working/bsm/Pages/reside.aspx

Important information for applicants already residing in Australia - Australia's Northern Territory
"All applicants already residing in Australia are required to be living and working in their skilled occupation or closely related field in the Northern Territory for a minimum of three (3) months (unless otherwise specified below) prior to submitting an application for NT Government nomination. Exceptions may be considered."

better to call and ask them


----------



## vats (Jan 18, 2016)

*312111 Help*



ajaymannat said:


> Hey dear my occupation is also 312111


Hi,
I am an Architect and want to immigrate to OZ, I even have my sister there on PR(189) NSW.
I am thinking of applying through 312111(Architectural Draftsman) but after checking things out, I came to know only NT (Darwin) is sponsoring for this occupation and others are not. Is it worth taking this risk of applying as 312111(Job role match 100%) or I should think of applying 133111(Construction project manager,Job roles match60-70%). I am confused. What are the chances of getting invitation from NT and assessment positive from Vetasses. Please help. I just want to apply as soon as possible. I know about the application process and all. just curious about the above fact. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

Viral Patel said:


> I also want to apply for state sponsership. I am Mechanical Enginer. I am in confusion that whether to apply for NSW or NT. Pl. guide.
> 
> Secondly, Which one is better for Mechancial Engineer. Also we need to think about our chances for State nomination.
> 
> Guys, Pl. advice so that I can make my decision.


Hi 

I hope i am at right place to share my questions.

I am also in a process to apply for nomination in NT but confused about the documents required by them.

What evidence i can show for employablity prospects as i am an Accountant (priority list)?

What evidence are required for showing the research done in the NT for living etc?

Please guide me with your experience so that i can apply for the same exactly required.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

vats said:


> Hi,
> I am an Architect and want to immigrate to OZ, I even have my sister there on PR(189) NSW.
> I am thinking of applying through 312111(Architectural Draftsman) but after checking things out, I came to know only NT (Darwin) is sponsoring for this occupation and others are not. Is it worth taking this risk of applying as 312111(Job role match 100%) or I should think of applying 133111(Construction project manager,Job roles match60-70%). I am confused. What are the chances of getting invitation from NT and assessment positive from Vetasses. Please help. I just want to apply as soon as possible. I know about the application process and all. just curious about the above fact.
> Thanks in advance.


NT give nomination on case by case basis.
If you able to provide adequate evidence of employ ability and adaptability they will nominate you. 
Valid job offer would strengthen your application to stand out from others.

In August 2015,my application got rejected due to poor evidence of employ ability.


----------



## vats (Jan 18, 2016)

ashiqcep said:


> NT give nomination on case by case basis.
> If you able to provide adequate evidence of employ ability and adaptability they will nominate you.
> Valid job offer would strengthen your application to stand out from others.
> 
> In August 2015,my application got rejected due to poor evidence of employ ability.


Hey, Thanks for the information you shared here. There is one more thing i would like to know. I am planning to apply for vetassess this week. There is one thing in my mind of which I am not really sure of. I have 2 years and 9 months experience of Architectural work (applying for architectural draftsman) but I would like to claim point for work experience(3 years min) while applying for Visa. What i planned was by the time vetassess result will come I will be having 3 years experience and will claim that in application. So this works right? or we have to get total 3 years experience assessed by vetassess only then we can claim experience points. If that is the case then I should apply for vetassess after 3 months.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Is this forum still active? I sent an email to NT informing them my wish for state sponsorship two days ago with all the documents attached and forms filled. Does anyone have knowledge of the current situation with SD from NT? 
My occupation is Anzsco 233512 mechanical engineer 
IELTS minimum 7.0 each part. 
Positive outcome from Engineers Australia 
DBA points 55+5 = 60 
Visa subclass 190


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

drjengoa said:


> Is this forum still active? I sent an email to NT informing them my wish for state sponsorship two days ago with all the documents attached and forms filled. Does anyone have knowledge of the current situation with SD from NT?
> My occupation is Anzsco 233512 mechanical engineer
> IELTS minimum 7.0 each part.
> Positive outcome from Engineers Australia
> ...


Good Luck getting sponsership for 190 in NT


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello all, 
I applied to NT for nomination last week with the required documents attached. I was emailed this morning
to send the following:
1. English proficiency certificate 
2. Research on NT 
3. Evidence of financial capability 

Has anyone here written any report on The Northern Territory? What exactly are they expecting? How long should the report be: one page, two pages, etc? 

Thank you.


----------



## Rezwan_Siddique (Sep 28, 2014)

Anyone have any idea about the client reference number for state nomination. Today I got an email regarding my state nomination from NT. The fact is that, the client reference number in acknowledgement email and decision emails is different. 
As far my knowledge the client reference number should be same in both email. Please response, if you have any idea about this.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

I also think the two should be the same.


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

*Timeline NT Sponsorship*

Has any one received NT state sponsorship of late and if so what is the timeline. Thanks.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Not much has been said here of applicants receiving sponsorship but then we're still waiting. One of us here will receive soon and then we'll hear.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi guys! My occupation 223111 HR advisor is once again reopened in NT. A little background story before I ask for suggestions..

I have submitted my EOI in February 2016 for NSW (only) under the stream 2 option. Since NT has reopened my occupation, I'm torn between these 2 states. To be honest, I am flexible and fine with both states. My only concern for NT is that I always hear people getting offered 489 instead for 190.

I am currently in Australia under a working holiday visa (sub 462) and this is what is stated on the NT website for onshore applicants with my visa. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Working Holiday (Subclass 417) and Work and Holiday (Subclass 462) visa holders

Nomination / sponsorship applications *will not be approved* until they have all of the following:

-held their visa for no less than six (6) months, and
-lived and worked full time in the NT in the nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation for a period of three (3) months immediately prior to applying for NT sponsorship and been paid at the market rate for that occupation in the NT, and 
-can show ongoing employment prospects, and 
-demonstrate a genuine intention to live and work in the NT for no less than two (2) years after their visa is granted.​

**Evidence of financial capacity and research on the NT are not required as you are already residing in the NT.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My other concern is also difficulty in securing a related job and be paid a market rate. 

So, should I move to NT asap and try to get something there and at the same time wait for NSW to invite as well? Please note that my current visa is only for 1 year and will *expire in 5 March 2017*.

What would you do if you're in my situation? What is the best option? Any suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

arbed said:


> Hi guys! My occupation 223111 HR advisor is once again reopened in NT. A little background story before I ask for suggestions..
> 
> I have submitted my EOI in February 2016 for NSW (only) under the stream 2 option. Since NT has reopened my occupation, I'm torn between these 2 states. To be honest, I am flexible and fine with both states. My only concern for NT is that I always hear people getting offered 489 instead for 190.
> 
> ...


If you are currently in NSW, it will be extremely hard to prove that you have a genuine interest in NT. And the criteria for NT is quite clear anyway. 

Since you are on a WHV, why not try moving up north? There are people who have reported enjoying Darwin.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

dave85 said:


> If you are currently in NSW, it will be extremely hard to prove that you have a genuine interest in NT. And the criteria for NT is quite clear anyway.
> 
> Since you are on a WHV, why not try moving up north? There are people who have reported enjoying Darwin.


Yes, I am now heavily considering the move to NT.  I just arrived in Melbourne from my home country last month and my occupation was not open in NT then. The list was just revised less than a week ago. So I would like some opinions before I make the move. Also, from what I gather, people are usually granted 489 instead of 190. So I do have some hesitation due to this. My main concern would be the scarcity of job opportunities, especially one that is related to my job due to the population of the city Darwin. Kinda torn because of this. It would be great if NSW invite suddenly comes along. Waiting for that stroke of luck!


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

arbed said:


> Yes, I am now heavily considering the move to NT.  I just arrived in Melbourne from my home country last month and my occupation was not open in NT then. The list was just revised less than a week ago. So I would like some opinions before I make the move. Also, from what I gather, people are usually granted 489 instead of 190. So I do have some hesitation due to this. My main concern would be the scarcity of job opportunities, especially one that is related to my job due to the population of the city Darwin. Kinda torn because of this. It would be great if NSW invite suddenly comes along. Waiting for that stroke of luck!


If you are already in NT, you probably have a better chance of getting a 190 nomination instead. 

If I were you, I would even go for a 489 visa in NT. Not many recent successful PR stories have been about HR advisors. So, if you have the means to stay/work in Australia, then it may be more fruitful to pursue the 489 to 887 route. 

Of course, in the mean time you can continue to wait for NSW invite.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

dave85 said:


> If you are already in NT, you probably have a better chance of getting a 190 nomination instead.
> 
> If I were you, I would even go for a 489 visa in NT. Not many recent successful PR stories have been about HR advisors. So, if you have the means to stay/work in Australia, then it may be more fruitful to pursue the 489 to 887 route.
> 
> Of course, in the mean time you can continue to wait for NSW invite.


Thanks Dave for your opinion! Good point there. 

Actually there are a few HRa success stories with nsw recently. Thats why ive been keeping my hopes high.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

arbed said:


> Thanks Dave for your opinion! Good point there.
> 
> Actually there are a few HRa success stories with nsw recently. Thats why ive been keeping my hopes high.


Yup, though it seemed that those NSW success stories were towards the high pointers. A good high point would be 70 to be on the safe side.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi All, have a question for those who know the process of 489 well.

Are we entitled for medical benefits under 489, if not then how the people are surviving there, considering medical in Australia is a costly affair. Kindly advise.

Thanks
Giri


----------



## Rezwan_Siddique (Sep 28, 2014)

Requesting for your comments, please see my below question:

Anyone have any idea about the client reference number for state nomination. Today I got an email regarding my state nomination from NT. The fact is that, the client reference number in acknowledgement email and decision emails is different. 
As far my knowledge the client reference number should be same in both email. Please response, if you have any idea about this.


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi All, have a question for those who know the process of 489 well.
> 
> Are we entitled for medical benefits under 489, if not then how the people are surviving there, considering medical in Australia is a costly affair. Kindly advise.
> 
> ...


There is no government medical support in 489. You have to pay high premium for private health insurance which will cover the cost up to government nominated fees. Anything above the government charge will be your cost to pay.


----------



## Sai1705 (Aug 2, 2013)

Need advice- As per the condition by NT website, it says

"Evidence of recent previous employment in the occupation for which you have provided an assessment (Note: All applicants outside Australia are required to provide verifiable evidence of full time employment in their nominated occupation for no less than 12 months out of the last twenty-four (24) months or alternatively have Australian qualifications)."

In the last 24 months, I have changed by company and I am working here since last 11 months now...its a small construction company in a Tier II city of Karnataka for which i am getting pay in cash (under non- taxable bracket) hence no bank statement or Tax statement is available ....

My question is, can I still apply as I may not be able to produce any varifiable evidence later on if asked by the CO. I am not planning to count this 1 year in my experience due to lack of sufficient documentation...


----------



## op4pr (Apr 20, 2016)

Rezwan_Siddique said:


> Requesting for your comments, please see my below question:
> 
> Anyone have any idea about the client reference number for state nomination. Today I got an email regarding my state nomination from NT. The fact is that, the client reference number in acknowledgement email and decision emails is different.
> As far my knowledge the client reference number should be same in both email. Please response, if you have any idea about this.


Hello all, there are two occupations on the list i could apply for, but not too sure if i am eligible
411712: DISABILITIES SERVICES OFFICER SKILL LEVEL 2; I have 13 months work experience, casual and permanent part time as a Disability support worker in Perth. I also have Certificate IV and Diploma in Work, health and safety. 
Can i get positive assessment from Vetasses to start with.
Second occupation is 312611: SAFETY INSPECTOR; I have no work experience but a Certificate IV and Diploma in Work, health and safety. 
Do i have any chances?
Anticipating replies.


----------



## op4pr (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello all, there are two occupations on the list i could apply for, but not too sure if i am eligible
411712: DISABILITIES SERVICES OFFICER SKILL LEVEL 2; I have 13 months work experience, casual and permanent part time as a Disability support worker in Perth. I also have Certificate IV and Diploma in Work, health and safety. 
Can i get positive assessment from Vetasses to start with.
Second occupation is 312611: SAFETY INSPECTOR; I have no work experience but a Certificate IV and Diploma in Work, health and safety. 
Do i have any chances?
Anticipating replies.


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi All, 

I will be moving to Darwin with 489 visa on June 8. 

Just looking for some relevant information as what needs to be done soon after landing there. 

Also based on my research, I understand most of the employer is looking for some local experience and that makes getting a first job is little difficult. Any advice or tips and tricks from anyone . 

please advice

thanks


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

Hello members,

Can anyone please tell me what is the current turn around time for NT state nomination.

Thanks.


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

Vaishu1024 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be moving to Darwin with 489 visa on June 8.
> 
> ...


Whatever guidance you need after landing just meet me and i can guide you. Yes it's true you need to have local job experience and for that you can look for casual jobs and also keep applying in your field of work. I do have reference for a recruitment agency in here that can help you. I will msg u my contact details.


----------



## Nuwan85 (May 2, 2016)

Hello Nishma
I am Nuwan from Srilanka. I am going to submit my application for NT State Sponsorship. Do you currently work in NT?


----------



## Nuwan85 (May 2, 2016)

Hello Friend

Do you work in NT under 489 visa?


----------



## oknee (Jul 29, 2013)

hi all,

what is the current time line for northern territory sponsorship?


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello Friends,

Well, for us it's been just like a dream run....

Chasing this dream since 2014 year end....

Applied for my assessment, got -ve from AACA (first shocker) - Dec,2014

Applied for my spouse from Vetassess, result +ve but 2 days after she lost 5 precious points on AGE(turn 33). Dec 2015 ..... didn't explore this possibility earlier, as it was on CSOL and with typical conditions....

Filed my advisory for alternative code - bit dicey response - my agent insisted for Skill assessment, though - March 2016

Filed for invitation from NT for spouse - only 50 points (provided Bank statement on April 13th) - April second week.
WITH (ALMOST) NO HOPE....

Her occupation eliminated from NT list - April 14

Apllied Full Assessment for myself - April 27th 



Received invite from NT for spouse - April 29th ( miracle for us), As my agent had applied 2-4 days before the release of New List 

Signed and sent back - April 29th

Approved - May 3rd

Apllied 489 visa - May 5th........

No idea, what happens next ????

Just sharing to raise the spirits of those who are in the same boat......... or even in a better ship !

Cheers


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

J and J said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Well, for us it's been just like a dream run....
> 
> ...


Simply Amazing.....

enjoy this thrilling life mate.......


----------



## Jnk (Nov 3, 2014)

J and J said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Well, for us it's been just like a dream run....
> 
> ...


Dear Friends,

This is here I am sharing to not to loose the hopes at all.

My story is very much like of yours brother.

Started visa process in end of 2013 and then applied for the importer/exporter and got positive assessment but that time occupation was closed in all states and waited for 6 months and then applied for the supply and distribution manager and got positive outcome too, had to wait for spouse IELTS as it was not clear and I got to informed that there won't need spouse IELTS for NT. Another 8-9 months just wasted due to that but after a long journey I didn't gave up at all and finally I got direct grant after paid 2nd VAC on same day(yesterday)

So heads up friends and fight till you win.
:second:

Good luck guys!!


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Jnk said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> This is here I am sharing to not to loose the hopes at all.
> 
> ...



Congrats bro,

Have great times .....


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

An Advice Needed:

Dear friends,

I submitted my case on 2 may 2016, the document size was too much so i attached them through Google Drive. On 6 may, I got an email from NT saying that I have to attach the files as attachments to the email. I compressed the files, attached them and replied to the email, instead of sending them as new email. 

Was that a right move or should I have send them through new email, as I didn't received any acknowledgement of the email?

Please advice.


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

sarah.alvi said:


> An Advice Needed:
> 
> Dear friends,
> 
> ...


I think you have done the right thing if you sent documents as attachments properly by replying instead of a new email. A new email will put you in the queue again. Just ensure that your attachments are below 25 MB to get through as attachments as they cannot open documents through google drive.


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.. that really help.


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

indossie said:


> I think you have done the right thing if you sent documents as attachments properly by replying instead of a new email. A new email will put you in the queue again. Just ensure that your attachments are below 25 MB to get through as attachments as they cannot open documents through google drive.


Dear Indossie, I have another thing to ask. That might be the most common question. How much time do they take to reply?


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

sarah.alvi said:


> Dear Indossie, I have another thing to ask. That might be the most common question. How much time do they take to reply?


Sarah, you will receive automated acknowledgment almost immediately, but a proper email stating that they have received your application & all documents will take about one week time. In this email, a general thing they mention that it will take about 10 weeks to process your application. However, I have no idea how much time they take to respond to your general questions/queries about your application.

Hope this helps.

Cheers!!


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

indossie said:


> sarah.alvi said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Indossie, I have another thing to ask. That might be the most common question. How much time do they take to reply?
> ...


The reply which I send, in which i attached all the documents for that I didn't received any automated acknowledgement. Is it fine?


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

sarah.alvi said:


> The reply which I send, in which i attached all the documents for that I didn't received any automated acknowledgement. Is it fine?


Some people haven't received automated emails of late, but what else options we have? I wouldn't bother too much at the moment. I suggest to wait for few more days & then try calling them, but doubt if they entertain the calls who are early in their application period


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi, 

Hope will be able to answer my query.

NT website mentions that to apply for NT nomination it is required to provide Evidence of recent

previous employment in the occupation for which you have provided an assessment (Note: All

applicants outside Australia are required to provide verifiable evidence of*full

time*employment in their nominated occupation for no less than*12 months out of the last

twenty-four (24) months or alternatively have Australian qualifications).

I have received a positive Skills Assessment from VETASSESS for my nominated occupation of

Marketing Specialist (ANZSCO Code: 225113). The occupation is on the CSOL List and the NT

Migration Occupation List.

The following is mentioned by them in the letter:

Employment assessed: 1. Assistant Manager - Brand, Casa Brands India Private Limited (11/2014

to 10/2015). The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.

Skills Assessment Outcome: Positive

Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the

requirements of your nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes.

However in the Points Test Advice they have mentioned:

1. From 11/2015 to 01/2016, Assistant Manager - Brand, Casa Brands India Private Limited, India

Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice: 11/2015

Number of years assessed positively: 0.3

The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant have not been included in the

above calculation:

1. From 11/2014 to 10/2015, Assistant Manager - Brand, XXXX XXXX XXX Private Limited, India

As the employment was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the

nominated or closely related ANZSCO occupation.

It would be appreciated if you could clarify whether I satisfy the requirement of having 1 year full time

employment and am eligible to apply for NT migration.

Looking forward to your response.


Regards,
Atul




nishma2006 said:


> Hi Valsanail,
> My occupation is community worker.
> 
> here is his letter. It was him asked me to post this. Anyway I removed his names.
> ...


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Hay... I am also about to apply gor NT as my occupation is Marketing Specialist and it is only open in NT.So we both are in same boat. I have my EOI with 70 score. What about you? I heared NT is really hard for SS. Very confused and hopeless.didnt file the case yet, still preparing their writeups.







aussiedream333 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope will be able to answer my query.
> 
> ...


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

cataliya said:


> Hay... I am also about to apply gor NT as my occupation is Marketing Specialist and it is only open in NT.So we both are in same boat. I have my EOI with 70 score. What about you? I heared NT is really hard for SS. Very confused and hopeless.didnt file the case yet, still preparing their writeups.


Hi Cataliya,

With 70 points might be able to apply for NSW stream 2. Just check if your occupation is under CSOL list & explore further about NSW stream 2 options.


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Hay indossie....i already submitted my eoi for nsw stream2....thanks for mentioning it. But as there are too much of ict, accountant and engineers in waiting list so I am playing it safe with NT as well....donot want to loose chances


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

cataliya said:


> Hay indossie....i already submitted my eoi for nsw stream2....thanks for mentioning it. But as there are too much of ict, accountant and engineers in waiting list so I am playing it safe with NT as well....donot want to loose chances


Its been a while since I've come across anyone who got invitation from NT. Seems NT is very choosy when it comes to sending invitations. However, you apply & lets see how it goes. All the best


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

indossie said:


> Its been a while since I've come across anyone who got invitation from NT. Seems NT is very choosy when it comes to sending invitations. However, you apply & lets see how it goes. All the best


The Northern Territory is almost a third the size of India. 

But it only has about 250,000 people in total, with about 150,000 in Darwin/Palmerston, by far the biggest city in the NT. 

When you think about it, it's logical that the number of invites for the NT will be very low!


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Hay thanks for the luck...v should just keep trying. Watelse we can do....keeping our fingers cross


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Can you please guide me that after submission how much time NT takes to trll the decision?


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

cataliya said:


> Can you please guide me that after submission how much time NT takes to trll the decision?


Hi Cataliya,

You will receive an email stating that it would take around 10 weeks for the decision on your application. However, most of the cases were given a decision within 1 to 2 months. 

Currently, I know there are few people waiting for nearly a month, but no decision yet.

-


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for reply...its too much of time..i submitted my application today...lets c when will I get email. Can you guide me that during these two months do we have to maintain our bank statement,which we submitted to NT or we can use our account.... and btw wats ur status


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

cataliya said:


> Thanks for reply...its too much of time..i submitted my application today...lets c when will I get email. Can you guide me that during these two months do we have to maintain our bank statement,which we submitted to NT or we can use our account.... and btw wats ur status


Glad to see that you have submitted your application. Cheers!!

You can use your account for regular transactions, but maintain the funds which you have shows towards your state nomination. Having access to funds in the account is one of the requirements for the state sponsorship.

I submitted my state nomination application about a month back & awaiting the outcome. Good luck with your application.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vu HoNguyen (Feb 13, 2016)

indossie said:


> Its been a while since I've come across anyone who got invitation from NT. Seems NT is very choosy when it comes to sending invitations. However, you apply & lets see how it goes. All the best


Yes indeed I could not agree more with you on this. They even limit visa 190 to offshore applicants which was my case :confused2:. I was kind of upset but given that NT is the only state that could sponsor my occupation, I really had no choice. Just have to go an extra mile to get that PR


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

All the best for your nomination. I hope you get it positive.


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

What was ur profession? Whats ur EOI Score? I have shown more than the required funds mentioned by NT but I cannot freeze them for 2 months...i have to withdraw some amount for basic utilities, I hope it wont be a problem?
Do they cross check with our ex employers also?
I mean what they do in this 2 months time?


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

cataliya said:


> What was ur profession? Whats ur EOI Score? I have shown more than the required funds mentioned by NT but I cannot freeze them for 2 months...i have to withdraw some amount for basic utilities, I hope it wont be a problem?
> Do they cross check with our ex employers also?
> I mean what they do in this 2 months time?


Hi,
Occupation: HR Adviser
Score: 60 for 190

It wouldn't be a problem as long as you have the required funds.

It all depends they might cross check with your banker about funds, employment, etc. or you may straight away give the invitation based on the documentation sent to them. To make things easier, its better to let all your employers (current & ex) know about your visa application.:juggle:


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the information...i will inform ex employees but cant tell the current one.
Lets c when ur result will come then will be knowing more things from u...


----------



## neha2134 (May 29, 2016)

indossie said:


> Hi,
> Occupation: HR Adviser
> Score: 60 for 190
> 
> ...


Hi, I read your comment. Even, I have applied for HR advisor and since 3weeks I am waiting for ss. Do you have any idea of processing time for ss in NT? Also, I have same points i.e 60, but I have applied with my hubby and have shown good amount of funds. So, is there any chance of getting 190? I dont want to go Aus on 489.


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

neha2134 said:


> Hi, I read your comment. Even, I have applied for HR advisor and since 3weeks I am waiting for ss. Do you have any idea of processing time for ss in NT? Also, I have same points i.e 60, but I have applied with my hubby and have shown good amount of funds. So, is there any chance of getting 190? I dont want to go Aus on 489.


Hi Neha,

I haven't come across anyone for whom NT has given 190 invitation without a concrete job offer or strong ties in the form of relatives, so I assume the chances of getting 190 invite are impossible to none. For us, i.e., HRs, this is the only option left as no other state is sponsoring us.

There are people who are waiting the decision of their application for about a month. So hopefully some will get their decisions next week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

That assumption made me sad  u both already applied a month before so from your cases ,i will get idea. Just hope that they approve us atleast...did you guys applied to nsw stream 2 as well?


----------



## neha2134 (May 29, 2016)

cataliya said:


> That assumption made me sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, same here.. even I am dishearten.. going Australia on TR makes no sense.. What do you think should I wait for next state to open if I dont get PR? No I have not applied in nsw, my points are 60 so I cant apply. I believe if the option of NT doesnt work, we must wait as on 1st July states will release their list.. wat you both think?


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Hay neha, well i believe that if we donot have any option at all then we should take whatever comes on our way,atleast we will be better off ftom our current situation. Once we are there then we can find new ways.
Secondly your occupation or my occupation are on csol and not on sol so we have very limited option. I donot think that any other state will open our occupation as per thrir trends they dont drastically change occupations, so lets hope NT gives us positive atleast.


----------



## neha2134 (May 29, 2016)

cataliya said:


> Hay neha, well i believe that if we donot have any option at all then we should take whatever comes on our way,atleast we will be better off ftom our current situation. Once we are there then we can find new ways.
> Secondly your occupation or my occupation are on csol and not on sol so we have very limited option. I donot think that any other state will open our occupation as per thrir trends they dont drastically change occupations, so lets hope NT gives us positive atleast.


Yeah hope so. When you filled your eoi??


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

I submitted my Eoi on 25th April but then i submitted my NT application on 27 may.so too much time is there for me as compare to both of you.


----------



## neha2134 (May 29, 2016)

cataliya said:


> I submitted my Eoi on 25th April but then i submitted my NT application on 27 may.so too much time is there for me as compare to both of you.


wat is the difference between eoi n application? dint get u


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Eoi is point score as per our skills in skill select and application is fufilling NT requirements only.didnt you applied EOI?


----------



## genpmel (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Guys, I'm new to this thread. 
Is there any Accountant who has got 190 or 489 in this thread? I hope to apply for 190 or 489 , Tried calling the call centre, the appear to divert calls to their emails.
I am an offshore candidate , I had to move back as my TR expired. I have 60 points but no work exp in the NT,is that still okay?

Could someone please let me know the time frame. I heard its approximately 10 weeks. Please share your experience.

Thanks


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

Have you completed your qualification (bachelor/master) in Australia ?


----------



## genpmel (Sep 7, 2015)

muz068 said:


> Have you completed your qualification (bachelor/master) in Australia ?


Yes Masters in fin and Accounting and a prof year as well.


----------



## Harpreetsingh05928 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi there, any professional civil engineer -233211 moved recently to NT or Applied for SS.
Regards

IELTS - L-8, R-6.5, W-6 S-7
EA -Apply 21st Jan 16, +VE 23rd Feb 16, EOI 489 SS (any)- 3rd Mar-16
ANZSCO- 233211 Civil Engg.


----------



## neha2134 (May 29, 2016)

Hi, anyone got eoi result from NT for Human Resource Advisor (223111)?


----------



## Formanite (Jun 11, 2016)

*NT State Nomination*

Hi Friends,
I am interested to apply for NT State Nomination for Visa Subclass 190. Following are details of my EOI:

Occupation: Human Resource Adviser
Points: 60

Reference to the form of NT Nomination, they are demanding research on NT.
Evidence that the applicant has undertaken research on the NT and has knowledge of the relocation costs, living expenses (e.g. food, utilities, rent, etc.), and accommodation costs involved with settling in the NT (This evidence should include a narrative explaining your reasons for wanting to migrate to the NT. Extracts from websites that are copied and pasted into your submission will not be accepted)

I'll appreciate if someone could provide me information related to above requirement.

Thanks in Advance
Regards


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Any update on people who applied for NT SS ??


----------



## Harpreetsingh05928 (Mar 2, 2016)

Can anybody let me know, what I can write in average living cost in Darwin.
Regards

IELTS - L-8, R-6.5, W-6 S-7
EA -Apply 21st Jan 16, +VE 23rd Feb 16, EOI 489 SS (any)- 3rd Mar-16
ANZSCO- 233211 Civil Engg.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi, 

I applied for NT SS in mid May 2016 with 60 ( HR Adviser 223111) points and i got a reply yesterday .
Sadly they have rejected my SS. The reason they have given is below.

"The market research and the consultation with NT employers indicate that your client’s particular skills and experience related to Human Resource Adviser are not in line with NT employers and industry needs. NT employers have requested experience not only in similar industries, but also similar HR systems and laws." :confused2:

All the basic requirements were ok

Seeking your advise experts 

Rgds,
PREAX


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi,

I am new to this thread. I am a mechanical engineer(233512) with 60 point including SS. I plan to apply for NT ss (190). I would like to know if NT invites mechanical engineers. Seniors in the forum kindly share ur experinces..


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Preax said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for NT SS in mid May 2016 with 60 ( HR Adviser 223111) points and i got a reply yesterday .
> Sadly they have rejected my SS. The reason they have given is below.
> ...




Experts seeking your advise


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I am ANZCO 263311 Telecom Engineer with 11 year approved relevant skill select from Engineering Australia. I have 55 points without State Sponsorship. 

I want to know about NT state, how to apply for state sponsorship ? specially how to show evidence of financial capacity via property valuation?

Is there any other special/condition requirement from them? I need guideline to proceed for it


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I am ANZCO 263311 Telecom Engineer with 11 year approved relevant skill select from Engineering Australia. I have 55 points without State Sponsorship. 

I want to know about NT state, how to apply for state sponsorship ? specially how to show evidence of financial capacity via property valuation?

Is there any other special/condition requirement from them? I need guideline to proceed for it


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear Fellow Members, 

NT offered me a 489 visa in response to my 190 application for the occupation of HR Adviser (ANZSCO Code: 223111)

I refused their offer yesterday. 

Regards, 
T2


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

Can you please guide me how to apply for NT ss means step involved in procedures


----------



## rena694 (Jul 18, 2016)

neha2134 said:


> Hi, I read your comment. Even, I have applied for HR advisor and since 3weeks I am waiting for ss. Do you have any idea of processing time for ss in NT? Also, I have same points i.e 60, but I have applied with my hubby and have shown good amount of funds. So, is there any chance of getting 190? I dont want to go Aus on 489.



Hi, I also planning to apply under NT SS and also HR Adviser. Hopefully, you all get good news soon. Or maybe can catch up next time in NT if our SS approved.  Finally, I bump into this thread where you all apply for HR Adviser in NT. Do help me in the process ya.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello, 

What particular guidance do you want?

There is a check-list available on NT Migration website; did you manage to have a look at that? 

Rgds/T2



skinaqvi said:


> Can you please guide me how to apply for NT ss means step involved in procedures


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi, 

You better apply sooner than later. NT is the only state sponsoring HR Adviser at the moment. They still have to release their new lists for 2016-17. 

Also, NT is known for offering 489 visa instead of 190 (if you don't have strong ties in NT). Keep some flexibility in your mind before you apply. 

All the best . . .

Rgds/T2



rena694 said:


> Hi, I also planning to apply under NT SS and also HR Adviser. Hopefully, you all get good news soon. Or maybe can catch up next time in NT if our SS approved.  Finally, I bump into this thread where you all apply for HR Adviser in NT. Do help me in the process ya.


----------



## rena694 (Jul 18, 2016)

two2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You better apply sooner than later. NT is the only state sponsoring HR Adviser at the moment. They still have to release their new lists for 2016-17.
> 
> ...



Hi T2,

I yet to submit my qualification and work experience to be asses by VETASSESS. I'm going to do it on my own (without migration agent). But from what gathered, they will need to see at least 12 months working experience after my Degree. My case is a bit complicated. I have been working with the same company for the past 14 years started as HR Clerk in 2002 and promoted to HR Officer in 2008. Only obtained by Degree in HRM in Oct 2015. Advised from a random migration agent is to wait till Oct where I completed my 12 months work experience after my degree. And to make things complicated again, is that within that 14 years of service, I have transfered to company A to B and to C and yet still holding the same post and doing the same things. It just an internal matter for the company. On top of that, I have accepted another offer to join a new company with higher post in Sep 2016. Will that make my case more complicated. Anyone have similar experience???

Please don't mind to share your experience for the whole process..


----------



## rena694 (Jul 18, 2016)

Bhruguraj said:


> Whatever guidance you need after landing just meet me and i can guide you. Yes it's true you need to have local job experience and for that you can look for casual jobs and also keep applying in your field of work. I do have reference for a recruitment agency in here that can help you. I will msg u my contact details.


Hi all,

Is it hard to get SS?


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

My concern are:
(1) Offer Letter or Job is necessary to apply for NT SS?
(2) any template for property valuation?
(3) Any sample for research document for NT to show interest for SS


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Answers: 

1) No (however, there are more chances that they will offer you 489 instead of 190 visa)
2) Have messaged you already. 
3) Have messaged you already. 

Rgds/T2



skinaqvi said:


> My concern are:
> (1) Offer Letter or Job is necessary to apply for NT SS?
> (2) any template for property valuation?
> (3) Any sample for research document for NT to show interest for SS


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Did you try going through VETASSESS requirements???

As per my understanding, 5 years of relevant experience can compensate for academic qualifications. (Need to explore it a bit more, I guess.)

Also, if you consider Oct 2015 as your degree completion date, VETASSESS will consider the first year after degree award as qualifying period, so you will be standing at zero point even in Oct 2016. 

Suggestion: Don't just listen to Agents, try to read the guidelines from VETASSESS or write directly to them for further advise. They will help you more than anyone else.

Rgds/T2




rena694 said:


> Hi T2,
> 
> I yet to submit my qualification and work experience to be asses by VETASSESS. I'm going to do it on my own (without migration agent). But from what gathered, they will need to see at least 12 months working experience after my Degree. My case is a bit complicated. I have been working with the same company for the past 14 years started as HR Clerk in 2002 and promoted to HR Officer in 2008. Only obtained by Degree in HRM in Oct 2015. Advised from a random migration agent is to wait till Oct where I completed my 12 months work experience after my degree. And to make things complicated again, is that within that 14 years of service, I have transfered to company A to B and to C and yet still holding the same post and doing the same things. It just an internal matter for the company. On top of that, I have accepted another offer to join a new company with higher post in Sep 2016. Will that make my case more complicated. Anyone have similar experience???
> 
> Please don't mind to share your experience for the whole process..


----------



## lakshi (Jul 25, 2015)

Preax said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for NT SS in mid May 2016 with 60 ( HR Adviser 223111) points and i got a reply yesterday .
> Sadly they have rejected my SS. The reason they have given is below.
> ...


Hi Preax,

Did you apply on your Own or did you go through a VISA consultant? Im also from SL and applied to the same category. Didn't hear anything yet.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

lakshi said:


> Hi Preax,
> 
> Did you apply on your Own or did you go through a VISA consultant? Im also from SL and applied to the same category. Didn't hear anything yet.


Through a MARN agent

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello everybody,

I'm also planing to apply for NT visa 190 this week but I have some concerns:

1- Is it mandatory to show a funds evidence? 
2- if yes is there any clear criteria like minimum amount per person ?
3- Can I include my car as an asset ?and provide my employment contract as evidence that I will be receiving amount of money with the End of Service ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

follwoing


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

labhan said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I'm also planing to apply for NT visa 190 this week but I have some concerns:
> 
> ...


1. Yes its mandatory
2. There is a minimum amount per person. Its given in NT website 
3. Don't know about it. May be experts in the forum can help..


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

toAustralia said:


> 1. Yes its mandatory
> 2. There is a minimum amount per person. Its given in NT website
> 3. Don't know about it. May be experts in the forum can help..


Thanks a lot. Hope that I will have a clarification for my 3rd question


----------



## lakhi7299 (May 28, 2015)

Hi I had applied under 263312 , but it seems that there are very less chances to get SS as they are asking for strong employment opportunity which I think , dont have in the state


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

lakhi7299 said:


> Hi I had applied under 263312 , but it seems that there are very less chances to get SS as they are asking for strong employment opportunity which I think , dont have in the state


Hi!

Could you please share your points break down? are you applying onshore or offshore ? and when did you apply?

But I guess if you have a job offer everything will be extremly easy


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

lakshi said:


> Hi Preax,
> 
> Did you apply on your Own or did you go through a VISA consultant? Im also from SL and applied to the same category. Didn't hear anything yet.


Through a consultant

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smit NYK (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello,
I have applied for External Auditir 221213 with 55 points.

What are the chances of getting invitation under 190?


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Smit NYK said:


> Hello,
> I have applied for External Auditir 221213 with 55 points.
> 
> What are the chances of getting invitation under 190?



I will apply soon for the same, 55 points under 190!!

I guess it is gonna be high chances as there is no many applicants are interested in NT 

So when did you apply ?


----------



## Smit NYK (Dec 13, 2015)

Deedeezuniga said:


> Hello,
> 
> These are my status changes for 489:
> 
> ...


Hello,

I have got the same email from NT as yours.

Could you please tell me what have you done after that? Have you applied again? After how many months can we reapply?


----------



## derrickng2805 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi all,

I lodged EOI - NT 190 today 11/08/2016, Accountant 65 points

I am new, can you please confirm how to apply NT 190?
1. Lodge EOI is suffice & waiting for invitation?
2. Or have to send separate docs - gather via NT website?
3. Or both i.e lodge EOI + send separate docs

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

derrickng2805 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged EOI - NT 190 today 11/08/2016, Accountant 65 points
> 
> ...


Hi,

As per my knowledge you just have to lodge your EOI ,choose NT and wait for invitation.

After you get the invitation they will request some documents and application to be filled and send back to them.

After their approval to nominate you. You will receive another invitation from the Immigration Department and you will have to provide further documents.

this is a general idea as I'm not one of the experts on this website


----------



## derrickng2805 (Jul 27, 2016)

labhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per my knowledge you just have to lodge your EOI ,choose NT and wait for invitation.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, much appreciated :fingerscrossed:


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

derrickng2805 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged EOI - NT 190 today 11/08/2016, Accountant 65 points
> 
> ...



Hi Derrick,

Since you have lodged EOI, it would be better if you could scan and send your documents to the email address [email protected].

For more details on how to apply for NT nomination & checklist of documents, please check the following link

How do I apply for NT nomination?
Skilled Regional Nominated (Provisional) (Subclass 489) visa & Skilled Nominated (Subclass 190) visa - Australia's Northern Territory


Cheers!!


----------



## derrickng2805 (Jul 27, 2016)

thanks indossie, much appreciated !
I will gather all docs and submit to NT soon.
But i am wondering any accountant is successfull to get nomination from NT? I went through this thread but it seems that no accountant?
Thanks


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

derrickng2805 said:


> thanks indossie, much appreciated !
> I will gather all docs and submit to NT soon.
> But i am wondering any accountant is successfull to get nomination from NT? I went through this thread but it seems that no accountant?
> Thanks


Could you please share your points breakdown and your timeline ?


----------



## ricky_00 (May 11, 2016)

derrickng2805 said:


> thanks indossie, much appreciated !
> I will gather all docs and submit to NT soon.
> But i am wondering any accountant is successfull to get nomination from NT? I went through this thread but it seems that no accountant?
> Thanks


I am looking for the same answer here in this forum. 
NT 190 SS for General accountant requirements are a bit confusing to me. I read it somewhere that applicant must be experienced but some one on other forum wrote, experience is exempted for Australian graduates.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Anyone who got the sponsership recently ?

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Seems nobody !!


----------



## derrickng2805 (Jul 27, 2016)

labhan said:


> Could you please share your points breakdown and your timeline ?


Age 25, Exp 10, Degree 15, PTE 10, Aus study 5 =65, NT state 190 = 70
Timeline
EOI lodged 01/08/2016
Not yet submit docs to NT


----------



## derrickng2805 (Jul 27, 2016)

ricky_00 said:


> I am looking for the same answer here in this forum.
> NT 190 SS for General accountant requirements are a bit confusing to me. I read it somewhere that applicant must be experienced but some one on other forum wrote, experience is exempted for Australian graduates.


Yeap, exempt for Aus degree

"Evidence of recent previous employment in the occupation for which you have provided an assessment (Note: All applicants outside Australia are required to provide verifiable evidence of full time employment in their nominated occupation for no less than 12 months out of the last twenty-four (24) months or alternatively have Australian qualifications)."
Skilled Regional Nominated (Provisional) (Subclass 489) visa & Skilled Nominated (Subclass 190) visa - Australia's Northern Territory


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

Important information for applicants already residing in Australia - Australia's Northern Territory

Read this . Only NT Graduates do not need to show evidence of employment


----------



## Harpreetsingh05928 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hello everyone,
Been wondering, how much is the turnout time for NT SS -489

Sent from my HTC Desire 820s dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## rohanbh01 (Jul 17, 2016)

My Profile

Code: 263112 - Network Administrator
PTE: S - 90, L - 90, W - 73, R - 73 (10 Points)
Age: 26 (30 Points)
Work Experience: 1 Years 10 Months (Assessed by ACS)
Degree: Bachelor of Computer Applications (15 Points)
State Sponsorship (5 Ponits)

Total: 60 Points
Occupation available in NT

What are the chances of getting an invite? Please Advise.


----------



## Priya.S (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi Rohan,

It's good to see that you have received an approval with only 1 year and 10 months of experience from ACS for BCA, so may I know which University yo have completed your BCA?

Thanks,
Priya


----------



## rohanbh01 (Jul 17, 2016)

Priya.S said:


> Hi Rohan,
> 
> It's good to see that you have received an approval with only 1 year and 10 months of experience from ACS for BCA, so may I know which University yo have completed your BCA?
> 
> ...


I have completed my degree from University of Pune.


----------



## Khurana2807 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi friends..
Got my grant of visa on 25 August...


----------



## Green786 (Jul 29, 2016)

rohanbh01 said:


> I have completed my degree from University of Pune.


Hi Rohan, Iam from pune.:juggle:

Green786


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

two2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What particular guidance do you want?
> 
> ...


Hi T2

Could you please share with me *<SNIP>Removed personal information* the following templates:

1. Evidence of your financial capacity / net assets to settle in the NT 
2. Evidence that you have undertaken detailed research into living and working in the NT 
3. A statement documenting your commitment to the NT

Big thanks


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

Khurana2807 said:


> Hi friends..
> Got my grant of visa on 25 August...


Congrats.. 
Can you please share your timeline and occupation code.


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

Has any mechanical engineer got sponsored by NT recently?


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Khurana2807 said:


> Hi friends..
> Got my grant of visa on 25 August...


Congrats bro  

Could you please share your timeline and your points breakdown ? 

Are you applying offshore ? do you have job offer before you apply ?


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

I guess after a processing time of 8 weeks, NT will offer only 489 even if we apply for 190

Then should we wait for another 8 weeks of processing time for 489 to get the sponsorship?


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

toAustralia said:


> I guess after a processing time of 8 weeks, NT will offer only 489 even if we apply for 190
> 
> Then should we wait for another 8 weeks of processing time for 489 to get the sponsorship?


What is you occupation ? do you need a job offer to apply ?


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

labhan said:


> What is you occupation ? do you need a job offer to apply ?


Mechanical engineer, 233512.

No, i don't need a job offer to apply.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

toAustralia said:


> Has any mechanical engineer got sponsored by NT recently?


Hello guy, 
Can we share ideas? I'm also a mechanical engineer. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

drjengoa said:


> Hello guy,
> Can we share ideas? I'm also a mechanical engineer.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


Hi.. I have applied for NT sponsorship(subclass 190) on 23-7-2016 

When did you apply? For which visa?
Did you get any reply from NT?


----------



## Harpreetsingh05928 (Mar 2, 2016)

Khurana2807 said:


> Hi friends..
> Got my grant of visa on 25 August...


Hello Khurana2807,
Please share your State nomination timeline.
Regards

Sent from my HTC Desire 820s dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

toAustralia said:


> Hi.. I have applied for NT sponsorship(subclass 190) on 23-7-2016
> 
> When did you apply? For which visa?
> Did you get any reply from NT?


I made some mistakes so they disallowed my application and asked me to reapply. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

drjengoa said:


> I made some mistakes so they disallowed my application and asked me to reapply.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


Did you apply for 190 or 489? When did you apply and in how many weeks did you get the reply?


----------



## navleenashaah (Jul 12, 2016)

*Help!!*



Khurana2807 said:


> Hi friends..
> Got my grant of visa on 25 August...


How much time did it take to have the SS from NT, Please suggest :noidea:


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi all. Any HRA applicants who has got sponsorship from NT lately?


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi anyone who got the SS from NT, Any occupation. If so is it 489 or 190 ??

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harjinderrania (Mar 2, 2016)

hi 
i had applied for NT SS on 9th september. could you tell me how much time they took to access you application. I mean current processing time for NT SS


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Harjinderrania said:


> hi
> i had applied for NT SS on 9th september. could you tell me how much time they took to access you application. I mean current processing time for NT SS


Within 10 days they will acknowledge. 10 weeks hopefully a reply

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harjinderrania (Mar 2, 2016)

Preax said:


> Within 10 days they will acknowledge. 10 weeks hopefully a reply
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


okay thanks bro
have u got yours NT SS?


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Harjinderrania said:


> okay thanks bro
> have u got yours NT SS?


Nope

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## aryal38 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I have applied for NT sponsorship on 31.08.2016 but still not received any response. How long it will take them to response?


----------



## t560 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi Guys, I am planning to apply NT 190, I am confused about their checklist. they ask for 3 files at below. but are they the same thing?? file 3 include content of 1 and 2, right?
Can anyone already applied and get invited enlight me, thank you so much

1 Evidence that you have undertaken detailed research into living and working in the NT that demonstrates you have a realistic knowledge of the environment you are planning on migrating to including climate, relocation costs, living expenses (for example, food, utilities, rent), and accommodation costs to settle in the NT. (This evidence should include a narrative explaining your reasons for wanting to migrate to the NT. Extracts from websites that are copied and pasted into your submission will not be accepted).
2 Copies of documents evidencing your employability in the NT with your particular qualifications and employment experience.
3 A statement documenting your commitment to the NT.


----------



## t560 (Sep 14, 2016)

two2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What particular guidance do you want?
> 
> ...


Hi two2, you seems experienced. I am planning to apply NT 190, I am confused about their checklist. they ask for 3 files at below. but are they the same thing?? file 3 include content of 1 and 2, right?
thank you so much

1 Evidence that you have undertaken detailed research into living and working in the NT that demonstrates you have a realistic knowledge of the environment you are planning on migrating to including climate, relocation costs, living expenses (for example, food, utilities, rent), and accommodation costs to settle in the NT. (This evidence should include a narrative explaining your reasons for wanting to migrate to the NT. Extracts from websites that are copied and pasted into your submission will not be accepted).
2 Copies of documents evidencing your employability in the NT with your particular qualifications and employment experience.
3 A statement documenting your commitment to the NT.


----------



## aryal38 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi,
Any response from NT?


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Preax, 

What is your status? did you manage to apply at ACT? 

Rgds/T2



Preax said:


> Hi anyone who got the SS from NT, Any occupation. If so is it 489 or 190 ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi T560, 

Thanks for your message. 

Based on my experience, I submitted the same document under two headings i.e. serial number 1 & 3 (Research into living and working at NT; and Commitment to NT Statement). 

However, for serial number 2 (Employability at NT), I provided other details on the prospects of my occupation at NT. and also copied communication with the HR professionals already residing and working in NT. 

Also, in the other two documents (Sr. # 1 & 3), I gave brief details about employability in 3 to 4 sentences, but mentioned that other details related to employment are given in the separate document made for Sr. # 2 (Employability at NT). 

Hope it helps. All the best . . . 

Rgds/T2



t560 said:


> Hi two2, you seems experienced. I am planning to apply NT 190, I am confused about their checklist. they ask for 3 files at below. but are they the same thing?? file 3 include content of 1 and 2, right?
> thank you so much
> 
> 1 Evidence that you have undertaken detailed research into living and working in the NT that demonstrates you have a realistic knowledge of the environment you are planning on migrating to including climate, relocation costs, living expenses (for example, food, utilities, rent), and accommodation costs to settle in the NT. (This evidence should include a narrative explaining your reasons for wanting to migrate to the NT. Extracts from websites that are copied and pasted into your submission will not be accepted).
> ...


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

two2 said:


> Hi Preax,
> 
> What is your status? did you manage to apply at ACT?
> 
> Rgds/T2


Hi two2,

I don't have 60 points to apply for 190 , so I couldn't apply for ACT. 
Anyway I reapplied for NT. Fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## kchernandez2003 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Northern Teritory State Nomination*

Hi Guys,

I have applied for NT 190 last September 9 but i only prrovided point 1 (Evidence that you have undertaken detailed research ) on my application. The 2 and 3 i have not made. Could someone advise if what are my chances.

Thanks


----------



## weed (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for NT 489 on 25 August but so far no acknowledgement. Is there anyone else also who is sailing in same boat.


----------



## weed (Jul 25, 2016)

aryal38 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have applied for NT sponsorship on 31.08.2016 but still not received any response. How long it will take them to response?


Hi bro,

Have u got any response yet


----------



## aryal38 (Sep 13, 2016)

weed said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> Have u got any response yet


Nope! don't know when this waiting will be over:fingerscrossed:


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

NT usually sends acknowledgement email in 1 to 2 weeks. If it is more than 2 weeks, you can send them an email asking for receipt of your application. 

Rgds/T2



weed said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for NT 489 on 25 August but so far no acknowledgement. Is there anyone else also who is sailing in same boat.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dont worry, you have our prayers and best wishes. You will get through this time. 

Rgds/T2



Preax said:


> Hi two2,
> 
> I don't have 60 points to apply for 190 , so I couldn't apply for ACT.
> Anyway I reapplied for NT. Fingers crossed.
> ...


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

weed said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for NT 489 on 25 August but so far no acknowledgement. Is there anyone else also who is sailing in same boat.


Hi,

I applied for NT sponsorship(190) on July 23rd. They asked to submit one more document after two weeks. I sent it on that day itself and received its acknowledgement the next day of submission. Now waiting for the reply.

Regards.

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

two2 said:


> Dont worry, you have our prayers and best wishes. You will get through this time.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Thanks to your advise n Indoose, i was able to prepare well this time

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## weed (Jul 25, 2016)

Guys anyone got any feed back from NT..


----------



## Harpreetsingh05928 (Mar 2, 2016)

drjengoa said:


> I made some mistakes so they disallowed my application and asked me to reapply.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


Hi there,
Can you please share the mistakes which they have highlighted.
Regards

Sent from my HTC Desire 820s dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## weed (Jul 25, 2016)

Another week passed no reply from NT...please share if anyone got acknowledged or any update


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

what is normal processing time after application submission to NT for assessment and decision making?
I have submitted by application on 25th August and till then only acknowledgement and confirmation that they have received my application on 25th August.


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

skinaqvi said:


> what is normal processing time after application submission to NT for assessment and decision making?
> I have submitted by application on 25th August and till then only acknowledgement and confirmation that they have received my application on 25th August.


The approximate processing time is 10 weeks.
I am waiting from July 23rd.

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sun0930 (Sep 3, 2016)

skinaqvi said:


> what is normal processing time after application submission to NT for assessment and decision making?
> I have submitted by application on 25th August and till then only acknowledgement and confirmation that they have received my application on 25th August.


Was it a auto genarated acknowledgment?


----------



## lld (May 22, 2015)

Hi dear all. I'd like to thank all the people in this great forum who used to help me during my immigration journey. Feeling grateful to inform you that after wasting so much time (about 2 years) in looking for pathways to moving to Australia, particularly NT, I have finally got my pr visa to another great country and my detailed letter of Commitment to NT (took around 2 weeks to make a fine research) has been left not used, so I can share it with you guys if anybody feels difficulties with this part!


----------



## Sun0930 (Sep 3, 2016)

lld said:


> Hi dear all. I'd like to thank all the people in this great forum who used to help me during my immigration journey. Feeling grateful to inform you that after wasting so much time (about 2 years) in looking for pathways to moving to Australia, particularly NT, I have finally got my pr visa to another great country and my detailed letter of Commitment to NT (took around 2 weeks to make a fine research) has been left not used, so I can share it with you guys if anybody feels difficulties with this part!


Which country & what is your occupation & experience bro?


----------



## lld (May 22, 2015)

Sun0930 said:


> Which country & what is your occupation & experience bro?


Canada, HR professional


----------



## Sun0930 (Sep 3, 2016)

lld said:


> Canada, HR professional


Any experience bro?


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

I submitted documents to the NT via email on 20 Sept and only received an auto email since then. The email says processing time for 489 is 3-4 weeks, for 190 is 10 weeks. 

I read in all forums that the NT tends to issue 489 invite even if we applied for 190. I hope anyone who receive NT invite come back to this forum and share the waiting time


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

On the 10th week after applying for NT sponsorship I got the reply from them stating that my application was unsuccessful.

Feeling hopeless..

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

toAustralia said:


> On the 10th week after applying for NT sponsorship I got the reply from them stating that my application was unsuccessful.
> 
> Feeling hopeless..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk




Hi,
I'm really sorry to hear that you got rejected by NT, maybe better luck next time. Can you please tell me why was your application rejected and did you have any professional helps from MARA agents?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

toAustralia said:


> On the 10th week after applying for NT sponsorship I got the reply from them stating that my application was unsuccessful.
> 
> Feeling hopeless..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


Try again

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

Preax said:


> Try again
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk




Hi,
What do you mean? I thought in most of rejection cases they tell you that the decision is final and you can't apply again? Am I wrong, please let me know I'm currently waiting for my hr adviser skills assessment then will apply for NT sponsorship for 190 or 489, no matter which.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Tazui said:


> Hi,
> What do you mean? I thought in most of rejection cases they tell you that the decision is final and you can't apply again? Am I wrong, please let me know I'm currently waiting for my hr adviser skills assessment then will apply for NT sponsorship for 190 or 489, no matter which.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There no waiting time to re apply. which means even next day u can apply

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

Preax said:


> There no waiting time to re apply. which means even next day u can apply
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk



Sounds great, by the way I was wondering if you could help, I just read on Tasmania immigration website, they say that if you have profession on csol you could apply for visa 190, you know anything about that ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Tazui said:


> Sounds great, by the way I was wondering if you could help, I just read on Tasmania immigration website, they say that if you have profession on csol you could apply for visa 190, you know anything about that ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hmm. No idea about that. But since hr is on csol we need a job offer or a ss to apply for visa. I havent seen tamania sponering for hr

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

Preax said:


> There no waiting time to re apply. which means even next day u can apply
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


Did you get reply from them after reapplying?

They have mentioned that my nominated occupation is not in demand in NT.

So is there any use even if I re apply?

Regards.

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

toAustralia said:


> Did you get reply from them after reapplying?
> 
> They have mentioned that my nominated occupation is not in demand in NT.
> 
> ...


No i didnt recevie any reply yet. Have they mentionef its not in the demand list ?

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

Tazui said:


> Hi,
> I'm really sorry to hear that you got rejected by NT, maybe better luck next time. Can you please tell me why was your application rejected and did you have any professional helps from MARA agents?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is a segment of the mail from NT

Your client’s skills and experience related to their nominated occupation are not in line with Northern Territory employer’s needs.

In addition your client has failed to demonstrate that they will move to the Northern Territory and failed to provide satisfactory evidence of strong links and a genuine intention to live and work in the Northern Territory.

Based on the above factors, your client’s application for nomination has been unsuccessful as they have been unable to meet the above-mentioned criteria.

This file is now closed.


And yes, I applied through a MARA agent.

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

toAustralia said:


> This is a segment of the mail from NT
> 
> Your client’s skills and experience related to their nominated occupation are not in line with Northern Territory employer’s needs.
> 
> ...


Same reply which everyone gets

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

Preax said:


> Same reply which everyone gets
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


So did you change anything when you re applied?
Like commitment letter, financial statement etc?

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

No . I tried to contact employers n see the opportunities for me n attched thoses emails.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

Preax said:


> Hmm. No idea about that. But since hr is on csol we need a job offer or a ss to apply for visa. I havent seen tamania sponering for hr
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk





I've applied for at least 12 HR jobs in NT but only got 1 rejection so far, no other replies from employers.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sun0930 (Sep 3, 2016)

toAustralia said:


> Did you get reply from them after reapplying?
> 
> They have mentioned that my nominated occupation is not in demand in NT.
> 
> ...


What is ur occupation bro?


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Very sad to see the situation for HR Advisors at NT  They are rejecting applications too often now, and even if they approve, they award 489 visa instead of 190. 

Still I would advise all not to lose hope, and please please avoid relying on your MARA agents. The pain that you can take for your immigration case will never be taken by your agent. Things are not that difficult as they seem w.r.t. Australian Immigration, and above all we have forum like this where a number of senior professionals are dedicating their time sharing their experiences and suggestions. So please try to read the instructions and details as much as possible, and then seek support from others to provide you feedback. I am sure the process will frustrate you in the beginning but will save you from the frustration in the end where you find that your case could not be presented as strong by your agent as it could have been by yourself. 

All the best!!!

Rgds/T2




toAustralia said:


> This is a segment of the mail from NT
> 
> Your client’s skills and experience related to their nominated occupation are not in line with Northern Territory employer’s needs.
> 
> ...


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

Sun0930 said:


> What is ur occupation bro?


Mechanical engineer 233512

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Buddy, Your occupation (Mech. Engr.) is open at a number of states and even in 189. Did you apply at other states, or for 189 visa? 

Rgds/T2



toAustralia said:


> Mechanical engineer 233512
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

two2 said:


> Buddy, Your occupation (Mech. Engr.) is open at a number of states and even in 189. Did you apply at other states, or for 189 visa?
> 
> Rgds/T2


The problem is that most of the states need band 7 for IELTS which I don't have. 

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Did you consider PTE? I heard people are scoring higher on PTE compared to IELTS. 

Rgds/T2



toAustralia said:


> The problem is that most of the states need band 7 for IELTS which I don't have.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sun0930 (Sep 3, 2016)

toAustralia said:


> Mechanical engineer 233512
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


Thanks bro..& I totally agree with two2


----------



## Sun0930 (Sep 3, 2016)

toAustralia said:


> Mechanical engineer 233512
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


Thanks bro..& I totally agree with two2


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

two2 said:


> Very sad to see the situation for HR Advisors at NT  They are rejecting applications too often now, and even if they approve, they award 489 visa instead of 190.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,
I'm slightly confused by your reply regarding not relying on agent, you did use agent in case as well right? I don't mean to sound disrespectful but I'm trying to also get as much info from the forum as possible. My first agent actually told me my chances were not great so I went with another agent who assured me that my chances are ok as the agent had experience dealing with HR adviser case before me. Please advise if I should apply for NT nomination myself or use an agent instead?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Tazui

If your agent can guarantee a 190 visa from NT for HR Advisor, you may like to go with him/her. In my case, I did all process myself but could only secure a 489 visa in response to my application for 190 visa, so I can't help you beyond that. 

Having said that, I really doubt that an agent can confirm your NT sponsorship without job offer or family living there, until and unless that have a magic formula to prepare your documents in such a way that NT gives you 190 sponsorship by itself. 

You may also like to check from other successful applicants from NT for advice. 

Rgds/T2



Tazui said:


> Hi,
> I'm slightly confused by your reply regarding not relying on agent, you did use agent in case as well right? I don't mean to sound disrespectful but I'm trying to also get as much info from the forum as possible. My first agent actually told me my chances were not great so I went with another agent who assured me that my chances are ok as the agent had experience dealing with HR adviser case before me. Please advise if I should apply for NT nomination myself or use an agent instead?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

two2 said:


> Hi Tazui
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi two2,
I actually did read through this forum and another HR advisor thread and agree that's there's no magic formula and didn't expect my agent to pull 190 out of thin air. The agent though seemed to be quite honest and upfront about my options so I'm still thinking whether I should use the agent because my finances are not too great at the moment. If you didn't use agent and still got 489 that's impressive. By the way I applied for several jobs in NT and only got 1 rejection email, the rest haven't responded at all.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Tazui,

Plz share your email address with me through personal message. 

Rgds/T2



Tazui said:


> Hi two2,
> I actually did read through this forum and another HR advisor thread and agree that's there's no magic formula and didn't expect my agent to pull 190 out of thin air. The agent though seemed to be quite honest and upfront about my options so I'm still thinking whether I should use the agent because my finances are not too great at the moment. If you didn't use agent and still got 489 that's impressive. By the way I applied for several jobs in NT and only got 1 rejection email, the rest haven't responded at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

Hi Tazui

I see that you are from Vietnam, same as I. I agree with Two2 that we should not rely on agent. There are abundant information from the website of each state and a lot of experience from the forum. For me, I also prepared the NT application myself. As I am still waiting for the result, it's not certain that the documents I prepared meet the requirements. However, if you need help, I can send you some sample to your email address.


----------



## aryal38 (Sep 13, 2016)

U got acknowledgement reply??
Can u tell me till when we have to maintain bank balance ?


----------



## aryal38 (Sep 13, 2016)

weed said:


> Another week passed no reply from NT...please share if anyone got acknowledged or any update


Bro u got any information from NT?
Till when we have to maintain bank balance?


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Got the acknowledgement after 4 weeks. 

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

Preax said:


> Got the acknowledgement after 4 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk



Good luck, please post here if you get nomination.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello Preax,

Have u reapplied? 

Have u reapplied by your own? Or using any agent?

My case is same as yours. On which date u have reapplied?

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

nyk.smit91 said:


> Hello Preax,
> 
> Have u reapplied?
> 
> ...


I prepared the docuements 

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Preax said:


> I prepared the docuements
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


When did u reapplied? On which date?

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

End of august

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sun0930 (Sep 3, 2016)

Preax said:


> End of august
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


In which occupation brother?


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Sun0930 said:


> In which occupation brother?


HR

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sun0930 (Sep 3, 2016)

toAustralia said:


> On the 10th week after applying for NT sponsorship I got the reply from them stating that my application was unsuccessful.
> 
> Feeling hopeless..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


Hi bro did you receive any acknowledgment in between 10 weeks? Or straight an unsuccessful application reply?


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

Sun0930 said:


> Hi bro did you receive any acknowledgment in between 10 weeks? Or straight an unsuccessful application reply?


I receivedacknowledgement after 2 weeks

233512


----------



## Sun0930 (Sep 3, 2016)

toAustralia said:


> On the 10th week after applying for NT sponsorship I got the reply from them stating that my application was unsuccessful.
> 
> Feeling hopeless..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


Hi bro did u receive any acknowledgement in between 10 weeks or straight an unsuccessful application email?


----------



## Sun0930 (Sep 3, 2016)

toAustralia said:


> I receivedacknowledgement after 2 weeks
> 
> 233512


R u going to reapply? Have u applied by your own?


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

Sun0930 said:


> R u going to reapply? Have u applied by your own?


No. I am not re applying. I applied through an agent.

233512


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi All, while applying for NT, can you suggest which place to choose? Is Darwin the best option?


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I guess Darwin is the only option  

Rgds/T2



Giri vishnu said:


> Hi All, while applying for NT, can you suggest which place to choose? Is Darwin the best option?


----------



## Praveens (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi bro i applied for the same occupation on 1st of sept and haven't received any email from them??? do you think i should call them??


----------



## Praveens (Sep 6, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> I submitted documents to the NT via email on 20 Sept and only received an auto email since then. The email says processing time for 489 is 3-4 weeks, for 190 is 10 weeks.
> 
> I read in all forums that the NT tends to issue 489 invite even if we applied for 190. I hope anyone who receive NT invite come back to this forum and share the waiting time :
> hi bro i applied for same occupation any update on your application???


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

two2 said:


> NT usually sends acknowledgement email in 1 to 2 weeks. If it is more than 2 weeks, you can send them an email asking for receipt of your application.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Hello.. have u received ur outcome from NT? Have u received acknowledgement? How long did it took?

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## kchernandez2003 (Sep 14, 2016)

Its been one month since i applied for NT 190 "Mechanical Engineer 233512" my points was only 60. Is there anybody here that got a positive response from NT wiht the same timeline and occupation as me?

Thanks


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

kchernandez2003 said:


> Its been one month since i applied for NT 190 "Mechanical Engineer 233512" my points was only 60. Is there anybody here that got a positive response from NT wiht the same timeline and occupation as me?
> 
> Thanks


Hello. Have u received any acknowledgement stating ur case number from NT? 

I am not talking about the automatic acknowledgement.

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> Hi Tazui
> 
> I see that you are from Vietnam, same as I. I agree with Two2 that we should not rely on agent. There are abundant information from the website of each state and a lot of experience from the forum. For me, I also prepared the NT application myself. As I am still waiting for the result, it's not certain that the documents I prepared meet the requirements. However, if you need help, I can send you some sample to your email address.


Hey can you help with one question. Am in the process of preparing my application. There is a section on dependents included in the application. I have 2 kids now and expecting a 3rd one but l would want to add them later. Do l fill in their details now or wait to add them after the 489 has been granted?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi,
I have applied for NT on 29th Sep by submitting application on their website and also initiated eoi for the state. 
My query is that with 55+5 
261111 ICT Business Analyst 
Work Ex 15
Age 15
English 10
Academic 15
Can I expect an invitation and if yes then what could be the timeline. Any guidance in this regard will be really valuable. Thx

I received an automated response via email the moment I emailed them the details and my application. That email was as follows -
This is an automated reply. Please do not reply to this e-mail.
This is an acknowledgment that we have received your e-mail.
If you have sent:

·**********a RSMS or NT DAMA application: processing time is approximately 3-4 weeks

·**********a GSM application: processing time is approximately 10 weeks

·**********a general enquiry will be replied to in approximately 3 weeks.

Regards

Migration*NT

PLEASE ADVISE !!!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

To best of my knowledge, gained from discussion forums and from my personal experience with NT. NT gives State sponsorship and that too 190 in very rare cases. Yes one good thing about them is there response time. They will and should clear the things in a month time. You will receive an automated reply in a week time that the application is under process and then in next 3 -4 weeks they will respond with Final outcome.

Not sure about your occupation demand. I think its in list of 4 other states including Melbourne and Sydney too. So should keep the options open.

All the Best and keep posted about any development.



rahejarajeev said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for NT on 29th Sep by submitting application on their website and also initiated eoi for the state.
> My query is that with 55+5
> 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> ...


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks for your valuable response sspt !!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Thanks for your valuable response sspt !!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Have u received any reply from NT stating with ur case number and that they have received ur docs?

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

nyk.smit91 said:


> Have u received any reply from NT stating with ur case number and that they have received ur docs?
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


Not yet ! I have only received an automated response when I emailed then the docs on 29th Sep.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

That is an acknowledgement of docs received ,but does not mention any case number.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Not yet ! I have only received an automated response when I emailed then the docs on 29th Sep.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Ok. I have applied on 1st Oct. I have only received their automated mail. 

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> That is an acknowledgement of docs received ,but does not mention any case number.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Ok. You will receive the other mail, not an automated mail. But it will take couple of weeks more due to high amount of applications.

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## weed (Jul 25, 2016)

Can u site an example how a case number's generally look like


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

All, to the question- why you wish to apply for NT? It has to be a generic answer or clearly specifying that because of the skill availability we are making this move...


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

weed said:


> Can u site an example how a case number's generally look like


Sure . when they send the email in the subject they mention BSM16/765 or any number like this then the applicant's name. That is the acknowledgement that they send while they receive all docs.

@weed- Have you received any acknowledgement from NT?

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## weed (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks for the reply bro....so far i have not received a single reply fo NT ...i filed by documents on 25th August


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

weed said:


> Thanks for the reply bro....so far i have not received a single reply fo NT ...i filed by documents on 25th August


Have u asked them for the same? Just mail them regarding the progress of your application or call them if possible

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

weed said:


> Thanks for the reply bro....so far i have not received a single reply fo NT ...i filed by documents on 25th August


Have u applied through MARA agent? Or by yourself?

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## weed (Jul 25, 2016)

i had applied through an agent and he has sent a request for acknowledgement last friday


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

weed said:


> i had applied through an agent and he has sent a request for acknowledgement last friday


Ok. What is ur occupation? Is it on NT occupation list or on SOL list?

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> That is an acknowledgement of docs received ,but does not mention any case number.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Hey any progress in your NT Application?

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

nyk.smit91 said:


> Hey any progress in your NT Application?
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


Nothing as of now. 

regards, Rajeev


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

Vovo said:


> Hey can you help with one question. Am in the process of preparing my application. There is a section on dependents included in the application. I have 2 kids now and expecting a 3rd one but l would want to add them later. Do l fill in their details now or wait to add them after the 489 has been granted?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I think you should fill the 3rd later


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

sspt101 said:


> To best of my knowledge, gained from discussion forums and from my personal experience with NT. NT gives State sponsorship and that too 190 in very rare cases. Yes one good thing about them is there response time. They will and should clear the things in a month time. You will receive an automated reply in a week time that the application is under process and then in next 3 -4 weeks they will respond with Final outcome.
> 
> Not sure about your occupation demand. I think its in list of 4 other states including Melbourne and Sydney too. So should keep the options open.
> 
> All the Best and keep posted about any development.


Hi sspt101

How many days from the date of sending all docs via email that you received the email with Ref? I sent all my docs nearly 4 weeks ago but did not receive anything except an autoreply.

In early August, I also sent a general query but still have not received any response although the 3-4 weeks timeline has lapsed.


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

I applied some time back, 3-4 months ago. At that point of time, with in 10 days I have received a mail with reference numbers. 

It is actually strange that they have not responded to your mail. Infact I had sent a mail twice and with in 3 - 4 working days they have responded me back.

Hopefully you must have sent a query in first week of October.



Hedwig said:


> Hi sspt101
> 
> How many days from the date of sending all docs via email that you received the email with Ref? I sent all my docs nearly 4 weeks ago but did not receive anything except an autoreply.
> 
> In early August, I also sent a general query but still have not received any response although the 3-4 weeks timeline has lapsed.


----------



## sjnanes (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi
Friends ,

I am planning to apply 489 for NT , according to procedure I need to attach statement documenting my commitment to the NT. 

please help me if anyone have copy of commitment to the NT.

thanks lot
John (Singapore)

---------------
Signature
ANZSCO : 323214 (Metal Machinist -First Class)
IELTS : 02/04/2016 ( L7,S6,R6,W6)
Skill Ass : Positive (06/09/2016)
489 (60pts with SS 10Pts)


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear Giri, 

Are you asking something here or suggesting? 

In my opinion, the reply to this question (why did you choose NT to migrate?) has to be specific and not just the availability of occupation. Although one can mention the occupation availability as one of the factors. There should be a number of other factors that can be mentioned and have to be researched before writing in general. 

Rgds/T2



Giri vishnu said:


> All, to the question- why you wish to apply for NT? It has to be a generic answer or clearly specifying that because of the skill availability we are making this move...


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks T2, I did apply this Friday..


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Good, All the best . . . 



Giri vishnu said:


> Thanks T2, I did apply this Friday..


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

Hi all

I just received the email below from NT, after 28 days waiting. Do any of you know how long it would normally take from this point to the end result? 

From: Migration DoB <[email protected]>
Date: October 18, 2016 at 7:01:30 AM GMT+7
To: Subject: BSM16/1220 - Accountant (General) 22111

Dear ,

Thank you for your application.

Once it has been processed we will advise you of the outcome. Your case officer may contact you at the time of assessment if further documents or information are required.

Please note that we do not offer priority processing for nominations. All nominations will be processed in the order in which they are received. 


Regards 
Migration NT 

Department of Trade, Business and Innovation | Northern Territory Government, Australia
Level 2, Development House, 76 The Esplanade, Darwin NT 0800 | GPO Box 3200 Darwin NT 0801
t: +61 8 8999 5264 | f: +61 8 8999 6096 | e: [email protected] | w: australiasnorthernterritory.com.au | w: business.nt.gov.au 
The NT is the best place to do business and work - driving the right environment for business, industry and workers


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear Hedwig, 

This is the acknowledgement email which means they have started working on your application now. It may take somewhere 8 to 12 weeks to process (usually). 

All the best . . .

Rgds/T2



Hedwig said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just received the email below from NT, after 28 days waiting. Do any of you know how long it would normally take from this point to the end result?
> 
> ...


----------



## JJ007 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just received the email below from NT, after 28 days waiting. Do any of you know how long it would normally take from this point to the end result?
> 
> ...


Hi hedwig, We are only six days apart. I applied on 26th of September 2016 and im yet to receive an aknowledgement like what you have received. I have only the auto reply from NT. pls keep us posted on any additonal updates it will be a great help... Tkc.. I have applied for 190 SS for HRA with 75 points including SS points. can a senior advise on my chances of getting SS from NT. I have a close friend who is willing to help me settle down in NT working for NT government also and my sister is an australian PR holder from another state.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

JJ007 said:


> Hi hedwig, We are only six days apart. I applied on 26th of September 2016 and im yet to receive an aknowledgement like what you have received. I have only the auto reply from NT. pls keep us posted on any additonal updates it will be a great help... Tkc.. I have applied for 190 SS for HRA with 75 points including SS points. can a senior advise on my chances of getting SS from NT. I have a close friend who is willing to help me settle down in NT working for NT government also and my sister is an australian PR holder from another state.


Whats your job code ??

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ007 (Oct 18, 2016)

HR Advisor - 223111


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

JJ you have a fair chance to succeed if your luck and timing is correct with such points !!


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Hedwig said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just received the email below from NT, after 28 days waiting. Do any of you know how long it would normally take from this point to the end result?
> 
> ...


have u got invitation form NT ????


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> have u got invitation form NT ????


Not yet. This email is just a promise that they are considering my application. The process of NT is different from other states/territories. For example, in respect of WA and NSW, you need to log an EOI first, then they will pick your EOI from skill select and send you an invitation for applying for state nomination. You only send them the document package after receiving the invitation and paying fee. For NT, you need to log EOI in Skill Select and then send them the document package immediately without waiting for the invitation. 

As NT charges no fee for state nomination, I assume that they do not have a dedicated team for this assessment task. And thus, the process takes very long - around 10 weeks, comparing with 3-4 weeks of the other states/territories.

I will keep you all posted of any development, as waiting seems like killing


----------



## ragu35 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi John,

I am also trying for NT sponsorship for same trade .My agent told me that my case is suitable for NT.
I am totally confused.Can we apply EOI to other states also along with NT. Please advise.


----------



## JJ007 (Oct 18, 2016)

I received an aknowledgement similar to what Hedwig posted today from NT mentioning " Thank you for your application.

Once it has been processed we will advise you of the outcome. Your case officer may contact you at the time of assessment if further documents or information are required.

Please note that we do not offer priority processing for nominations. All nominations will be processed in the order in which they are received.
"

Can any one advise how long it will take from this point to complete the process.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

JJ007 said:


> I received an aknowledgement similar to what Hedwig posted today from NT mentioning " Thank you for your application.
> 
> Once it has been processed we will advise you of the outcome. Your case officer may contact you at the time of assessment if further documents or information are required.
> 
> ...


When did u apply?

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ007 (Oct 18, 2016)

26th Sep 2016


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Hedwig said:


> Not yet. This email is just a promise that they are considering my application. The process of NT is different from other states/territories. For example, in respect of WA and NSW, you need to log an EOI first, then they will pick your EOI from skill select and send you an invitation for applying for state nomination. You only send them the document package after receiving the invitation and paying fee. For NT, you need to log EOI in Skill Select and then send them the document package immediately without waiting for the invitation.
> 
> As NT charges no fee for state nomination, I assume that they do not have a dedicated team for this assessment task. And thus, the process takes very long - around 10 weeks, comparing with 3-4 weeks of the other states/territories.
> 
> I will keep you all posted of any development, as waiting seems like killing


okkkk hedwig


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

Are anyone of you in this thread accountant? I see that people only apply for NT if their occupation is on CSOL, or because their point test is not high enough.

Not sure if the NT ever issued 190 nomination (instead of 489) if the occupation is in the list of high priority occupation (but the applicant has no job offer).


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Hedwig said:


> Are anyone of you in this thread accountant? I see that people only apply for NT if their occupation is on CSOL, or because their point test is not high enough.
> 
> Not sure if the NT ever issued 190 nomination (instead of 489) if the occupation is in the list of high priority occupation (but the applicant has no job offer).


my occupation is on NT demand list but I am at now skill assessment stage . will apply to NT 489 if got positive assessment report.
And for NT nothing much difference in 489 and 190 because whole NT is designated (regional) area. one can work anywhere in NT on 489 visa.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Plz consider that there is big difference between 190 and 489 visa, not in terms of location at NT, but in terms of benefits. Just for information. 

Rgds/T2



laju1984 said:


> my occupation is on NT demand list but I am at now skill assessment stage . will apply to NT 489 if got positive assessment report.
> And for NT nothing much difference in 489 and 190 because whole NT is designated (regional) area. one can work anywhere in NT on 489 visa.


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> Are anyone of you in this thread accountant? I see that people only apply for NT if their occupation is on CSOL, or because their point test is not high enough.
> 
> Not sure if the NT ever issued 190 nomination (instead of 489) if the occupation is in the list of high priority occupation (but the applicant has no job offer).


Am an accountant. Whats up

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Vovo said:


> Am an accountant. Whats up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Have you applied for NT state sponsorship?

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

two2 said:


> Plz consider that there is big difference between 190 and 489 visa, not in terms of location at NT, but in terms of benefits. Just for information.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Can u list out Big Benefits of 190 over 489 concern to NT ??


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

laju1984 said:


> Can u list out Big Benefits of 190 over 489 concern to NT ??


190 is PR visa and all the benefits of being a permanent resident comes with it. If you get 489 you should wait AT LEAST 2 years to become a PR. 

233512


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

@Vovo: I just want to know status up date of accountant on the same boat 

@T2: Yes, my biggest concern is the schooling cost if I am granted with visa 489. I have two kids who will be in primary school in 2017. I read in some forums that kids of visa 489 holders still get access to free school in the NT - not sure if this is correct. In addition, as I will be working, my kids will need before and after school hour care. I understand that Central Link provides certain benefits to working mom who are PR, not those under 489. Health Insurance would be another issue.

That's why I am hoping for 190, although it seems unrealistic without job offer. But it's ridiculous - as if I can manage to have a job offer in any states before coming to Oz, I can also seek nomination from WA, SA, TAS, not only from the NT (where the processing time is just long enough to kill  )


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi,
I rec'd an email from NT today asking to submit Evidence of Northern Territory research.
Can anyone please guide me what to do here? Thanks in advance !!!

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## apankajsharma82 (Oct 25, 2016)

*@rahejarajeev*

@rahejarajeev

Evidence of Northern Territory research means "Evidence that the applicant has undertaken research on the NT and has knowledge of the relocation costs, living expenses (e.g. food, utilities, rent, etc.), and accommodation costs involved with settling in the NT (This evidence should include a narrative explaining your reasons for wanting to migrate to the NT. Extracts from websites that are copied and pasted into your submission will not be accepted)". Hope this helps

I am planning to apply for 190 through NT nomination. my doubt is 

i) Whether I need to submit the EOI first and wait for the acceptance

Or 

ii) State nomination application first and then the EOI

Or 

iii) EOI followed by submission of state nomination application immediately


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

toAustralia said:


> 190 is PR visa and all the benefits of being a permanent resident comes with it. If you get 489 you should wait AT LEAST 2 years to become a PR.
> 
> 233512


Thanks for clarification.


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

apankajsharma82 said:


> @rahejarajeev
> 
> Evidence of Northern Territory research means "Evidence that the applicant has undertaken research on the NT and has knowledge of the relocation costs, living expenses (e.g. food, utilities, rent, etc.), and accommodation costs involved with settling in the NT (This evidence should include a narrative explaining your reasons for wanting to migrate to the NT. Extracts from websites that are copied and pasted into your submission will not be accepted)". Hope this helps
> 
> ...


You need to log an EOI first, then send the whole document package, including the EOI reference number to the NT via email. There is no acceptance issued on the EOI. The NT will consider the full package. Hope this can help.


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi,
> I rec'd an email from NT today asking to submit Evidence of Northern Territory research.
> Can anyone please guide me what to do here? Thanks in advance !!!
> 
> ...


Hi Rajeev, when did you receive the email acknowledgment with ref (e.g. BSM16/xxx) from the NT? 

By the way, I thought the Evidence of Northern Territory research should be submitted along with the other documents in the first submission - does it mean that you did not submit the Evidence before?

If you need a sample, I can send my docs to you for reference - just send me your email address.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

apankajsharma82 said:


> @rahejarajeev
> 
> Evidence of Northern Territory research means "Evidence that the applicant has undertaken research on the NT and has knowledge of the relocation costs, living expenses (e.g. food, utilities, rent, etc.), and accommodation costs involved with settling in the NT (This evidence should include a narrative explaining your reasons for wanting to migrate to the NT. Extracts from websites that are copied and pasted into your submission will not be accepted)". Hope this helps
> 
> ...


Thx Pankaj.
For your query, I suggest you to do both things together. First EOI and quote EOI ID while submitting application on the state website.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> Hi Rajeev, when did you receive the email acknowledgment with ref (e.g. BSM16/xxx) from the NT?
> 
> By the way, I thought the Evidence of Northern Territory research should be submitted along with the other documents in the first submission - does it mean that you did not submit the Evidence before?
> 
> If you need a sample, I can send my docs to you for reference - just send me your email address.


Thanks a lot Hedwig. Yes I did not submit that during application. I have sent you my email id . Pls share. Thx 
I have received the acknowledgement today asking for these details. 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

rahejarajeev said:


> Thanks a lot Hedwig. Yes I did not submit that during application. I have sent you my email id . Pls share. Thx
> I have received the acknowledgement today asking for these details.
> 
> regards,
> ...


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> rahejarajeev said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot Hedwig. Yes I did not submit that during application. I have sent you my email id . Pls share. Thx
> ...


----------



## apankajsharma82 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> You need to log an EOI first, then send the whole document package, including the EOI reference number to the NT via email. There is no acceptance issued on the EOI. The NT will consider the full package. Hope this can help.


Thank you Hedwig for your clarrification


----------



## apankajsharma82 (Oct 25, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Thx Pankaj.
> For your query, I suggest you to do both things together. First EOI and quote EOI ID while submitting application on the state website.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


Thank you Rajeev for your kind information.


----------



## apankajsharma82 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi friends,

Suppose if there is mistake in the submitted EOI what one should do?
is it possible to submit the second EOI with correct details immediately or one has to wait for 60 days. Thanks in advance.


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

apankajsharma82 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Suppose if there is mistake in the submitted EOI what one should do?
> is it possible to submit the second EOI with correct details immediately or one has to wait for 60 days. Thanks in advance.


You can edit the EOI to correct the mistakes. No need to submit another EOI. 


233512


----------



## apankajsharma82 (Oct 25, 2016)

toAustralia said:


> You can edit the EOI to correct the mistakes. No need to submit another EOI.
> 
> 
> 233512


Thank you


----------



## apankajsharma82 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Good morning. Could you please help me how to prepare the write-up for the below questions in regards to NT nomination application

1. What are your reasons for applying for NTnomination? Please detail.
2. Why did you choose to live in this location? (Please provide details)
3. Have you researched the cost of living in the NT? Cost of living include rental 
accommodation, electricity, food and transport – general 
4. What will it cost you to relocate to the NT if your application is successful?

An outline about how to collect the information and some hints about the write-up is highly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

apankajsharma82 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Good morning. Could you please help me how to prepare the write-up for the below questions in regards to NT nomination application
> 
> ...


Wikipedia, Google... best sources of information for this


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Huss, I applied for 489 on 13th October but other than auto reply, no other reply..Would you know of the timeline?


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Huss, I applied for 489 on 13th October but other than auto reply, no other reply..Would you know of the timeline?


19 working days from the date u applied.

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

apankajsharma82 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Good morning. Could you please help me how to prepare the write-up for the below questions in regards to NT nomination application
> 
> ...


For Question 1 & 2. Use your personal approach. U cant find it in Google . For 3 & 4 yes U can serch google but dont copy , paste direct what is given on google. Just convert google info into your wordings and mix some another info. U can make sone LinkedIn contacts of NT which might give real info.on NT research part.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Nyke..


----------



## apankajsharma82 (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank you very much


----------



## apankajsharma82 (Oct 25, 2016)

Huss81 said:


> Wikipedia, Google... best sources of information for this


Thank you Huss


----------



## apankajsharma82 (Oct 25, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> For Question 1 & 2. Use your personal approach. U cant find it in Google . For 3 & 4 yes U can serch google but dont copy , paste direct what is given on google. Just convert google info into your wordings and mix some another info. U can make sone LinkedIn contacts of NT which might give real info.on NT research part.


Thank you very much Laju.
Your support is highly appreciated


----------



## pvpmech1991 (Oct 27, 2016)

*pvpatel*



nyk.smit91 said:


> 19 working days from the date u applied.
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk



after recieving acknowledgement with case number , how much time for final outcome?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Thanks Nyke..


Hii Giri 
Can u share NT research docs. U submitted to NT Nomination??
And have u submitted Typed Docs or by own hand written ???
Thanks


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Laju, I did lot of R & D through linkedin, I am active there. Then Google..but I did not directly copy, paste anything..I just wrote the commitment letter myself ( not the typed version), the form does not give you that much space to write so 3-4 points are enough..

you can do research in fb also and some old posts in this forum only..rents, flight tickets and all--every info is available in blogs/google..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Laju, I did lot of R & D through linkedin, I am active there. Then Google..but I did not directly copy, paste anything..I just wrote the commitment letter myself ( not the typed version), the form does not give you that much space to write so 3-4 points are enough..

you can do research in fb also and some old posts in this forum only..rents, flight tickets and all--every info is available in blogs/google..


----------



## kris007 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi,

I would like to apply for NT nomination. My question is whether i should submit all copies of certificates and proof of fund while submitting my application or whether i can submit it at a later stage if they approve my application.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kris007 (Sep 12, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hey Laju, I did lot of R & D through linkedin, I am active there. Then Google..but I did not directly copy, paste anything..I just wrote the commitment letter myself ( not the typed version), the form does not give you that much space to write so 3-4 points are enough..
> 
> you can do research in fb also and some old posts in this forum only..rents, flight tickets and all--every info is available in blogs/google..


Hi,

I would like to apply for NT nomination. My question is whether i should submit all copies of certificates and proof of fund while submitting my application or whether i can submit it at a later stage if they approve my application.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

kris007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to apply for NT nomination. My question is whether i should submit all copies of certificates and proof of fund while submitting my application or whether i can submit it at a later stage if they approve my application.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Attach all the documents also proof of funds with Application to avoid any delay or rejection .


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Preax ,

I'm also planing to Apply for NT .

I got 60 (190) and 65 points (489) .

do you have to provide a detail analysis why you choose NT ? if you have any sample statement please share .
how to prove that NT has a favorable job market for the related profession ? 

Many Thanks ,

Regards,
Namal


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

GANEWAN said:


> Hi Preax ,
> 
> I'm also planing to Apply for NT .
> 
> ...


Hi. My agent gave me a sample letter i did some research on internet and wrote my own eassy kind of thing. Used google. NT government office web page and NT news paper web sites to get more details and specialy from the members in this forum.

Seek. Indeed. Linkedin is the best way to find employment.

Are you applying through an agent ?

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi,

I have scored just 6 in PTE and having 55+5 SS how long it take to get invitation.
Can you please advice me. Im software engineer.

Thanks,
shantha.


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

Preax said:


> Hi. My agent gave me a sample letter i did some research on internet and wrote my own eassy kind of thing. Used google. NT government office web page and NT news paper web sites to get more details and specialy from the members in this forum.
> 
> Seek. Indeed. Linkedin is the best way to find employment.
> 
> ...



Hi ,

I'm preparing this alone ,well I also kind of did a search and prepared a statement ,what I want is to check with a sample statement and check any areas to improve .

Do you have to get a offer letter from a employer to be eligible or prof of emails showing i genuinely contact employers and their replies would be enough ?

also I got a 10,000 AUD in the bank and to show the 35 K AUD I have to sell my car ,instead of selling it can I show that I own the car and use a valuation to show 35,000 AUD ?

I know ,I have raised so many questions sorry about that mate  

you'r help is truly appreciated .


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Ganewan

Plz note below: 

1. Your research document will be checked quite carefully by NT officials and it should have genuine material (copying from anyone else may result in disqualification). You may send your statement to Preax or myself and we can give you feedback. 

2. If you can arrange an offer letter from NT Employer, there is no better thing than that. However, if you don't have offer letter, you should provide 3 ~ 5 communication emails/messages with NT Employers where they have shown confidence that your skill set is in demand at NT. 

3. Never think of selling any assets for NT or immigration. Just provide them a list of assets with their local value and equivalent AUD amount mentioned. That should be sufficient. 

Let us know if you need further help or clarification. Or personal message me your email ID if you want me to review your statement. 

All the best . . . 

Rgds/T2



GANEWAN said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I'm preparing this alone ,well I also kind of did a search and prepared a statement ,what I want is to check with a sample statement and check any areas to improve .
> 
> ...


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

two2 said:


> Hi Ganewan
> 
> Plz note below:
> 
> ...



Hi T2 ,

Thank you very much for the feedback .

my emaiID is :The forum is not allowing to send my email id ,how can I send it ? 

Please drop me a massage I will send you what i have prepared .

2. I already got some replies from employers and recruitment agents, some indicated that they would keep my resume .I'm gonna try to get a at least a Skype interview from NT .

3.This is great news friend ,I was worried that I have to sell the car and show it as liquid cash in my bank as per one of Migration Agent once told me .

BIG Thank friend .

Cheers ,


----------



## weed (Jul 25, 2016)

Dear All,

Has anyone got nomination recently.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi, 

I am also unable to send you message. There is some problem with your account setting I guess. 

Once you get it corrected, private message me your email ID and we will take it forward. 

Rgds/T2



GANEWAN said:


> Hi T2 ,
> 
> Thank you very much for the feedback .
> 
> ...


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Forum members get access to the Private Message system a little while after they have made 5 posts - this helps us deter those that join simply to send you spam via Private Messages. 

We will also delete posts where it is apparent that members are just posting to raise their post count to 5. So, no rubbish posts from people with less than 5 posts, they will be removed.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification and assistance Kaju 

Rgds/T2



kaju said:


> Forum members get access to the Private Message system a little while after they have made 5 posts - this helps us deter those that join simply to send you spam via Private Messages.
> 
> We will also delete posts where it is apparent that members are just posting to raise their post count to 5. So, no rubbish posts from people with less than 5 posts, they will be removed.


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

kaju said:


> Forum members get access to the Private Message system a little while after they have made 5 posts - this helps us deter those that join simply to send you spam via Private Messages.
> 
> We will also delete posts where it is apparent that members are just posting to raise their post count to 5. So, no rubbish posts from people with less than 5 posts, they will be removed.


Thanks for the Info Kaju  

well that means I have to send 2 more replies to send the email id .


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

two2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also unable to send you message. There is some problem with your account setting I guess.
> 
> ...


well, hope now I can send the email id .

Email ID : <[B]SNIP[/B]> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here; http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator *

BIG Thank for the help T2 .

Cheers ,


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

GANEWAN said:


> Thanks for the Info Kaju
> 
> well that means I have to send 2 more replies to send the email id .


More likely, you'll have access now, or perhaps within the next half hour, as you have 5 posts now.

You can send a Private Message by left-clicking on the name of the person that you want to contact in their post.

Or go to Private Messages on the top left of the page.

Or go to the green Quick Links button on the green bar near the top of the page.

Or use the Member Navigation section on the green list on the right of your page. 

Or go to the green User CP button in the green bar and scroll down to Private Messages.


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

kaju said:


> More likely, you'll have access now, or perhaps within the next half hour, as you have 5 posts now.
> 
> You can send a Private Message by left-clicking on the name of the person that you want to contact in their post.
> 
> ...


Yap got the access  Thanks Kaju


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

GANEWAN said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I'm preparing this alone ,well I also kind of did a search and prepared a statement ,what I want is to check with a sample statement and check any areas to improve .
> 
> ...


Hi Namal, T2 is one of the best advisers here hope you have got all clarified.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## pvpmech1991 (Oct 27, 2016)

Guys any updates about NT nomination those who have applied?
What is current timeline after getting acknowledgement with case number.


----------



## djk (Oct 1, 2016)

Dear pvpmech have you received acknowledgement ???


----------



## pvpmech1991 (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes on 26th October.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys..after receiving the acknowledgment, per my knowledge they take 1-2 months to proceed further..will appreciate any other info from fellow members..


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

pvpmech1991 said:


> Yes on 26th October.


What is your occupation?

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## pvpmech1991 (Oct 27, 2016)

233512 mechanical engineer, 60 points with state nomination.


----------



## djk (Oct 1, 2016)

pvpmech1991 said:


> Yes on 26th October.


How many days after EOI ??

Normally they are claiming that it takes only 2 weeks to receive acknowledgement but it is not true in many cases as per this forum.


----------



## pvpmech1991 (Oct 27, 2016)

Yaa true their actual process time is too longer than time they are claiming in acknowledge.
Generally it takes 1 month to recieve acknowledgement after NT application and further 2 months after acknowledgement for final outcome.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

pvpmech1991 said:


> 233512 mechanical engineer, 60 points with state nomination.


Had u applied for 190 or 489?

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## pvpmech1991 (Oct 27, 2016)

Subclass 489


----------



## djk (Oct 1, 2016)

pvpmech1991 said:


> Yaa true their actual process time is too longer than time they are claiming in acknowledge.
> Generally it takes 1 month to recieve acknowledgement after NT application and further 2 months after acknowledgement for final outcome.


But in my case things are different I have applied on 21st SEP 2016 but after 6 weeks also I have not yet received acknowledgement till date.

On which date u applied for NT nomination ???


----------



## pvpmech1991 (Oct 27, 2016)

I applied for NT nomination on 30 September 2016


----------



## djk (Oct 1, 2016)

pvpmech1991 said:


> I applied for NT nomination on 30 September 2016


Feeling frustrating. . .!!!! 

You submitted EOI on which date ??


----------



## pvpmech1991 (Oct 27, 2016)

1 month before submitting NT application.
NT process time is really erratic!!, One can not expect outcome as per NT time frame which they claim. Still wonder despite so many applications why dont they standardise process and make it fast like SA,QLD,ACT have.
Just to verify documents how one can take time upto 2-3 month.


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys..after receiving the acknowledgment, per my knowledge they take 1-2 months to proceed further..will appreciate any other info from fellow members..


I think the timeline of 1-2 months from acknowledgement is long time ago, back in 2015 or early 2016. The current timeline is very long - you can see it in my signature


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

External Auditor 
Applied eoi 2 sep 2016
NT application (190) 20 oct 2016
Acknowledgment with BSM no 8 nov 2016
Sponsorship waiting


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Tchin said:


> External Auditor
> Applied eoi 2 sep 2016
> NT application (190) 20 oct 2016
> Acknowledgment with BSM no 8 nov 2016
> Sponsorship waiting


I am also an external auditor. Applied on 1oct got acknowledgement on 27oct. What is ur points breakdown?

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

Age 30
Ielts 10
Study 15
Experience 10
65 points


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Tchin said:


> Age 30
> Ielts 10
> Study 15
> Experience 10
> 65 points


We have a whatsapp group of people who have applied for NT SS in last 2 months. If you want me to add u just pm me ur contact details. 


Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

Sent


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

No invitation to group, send me ur no.


----------



## pvpmech1991 (Oct 27, 2016)

<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
Applied for NT nomination on 30th sep 2016
233512 mechanical engineer


----------



## apankajsharma82 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi,
I have also applied for NT SS.
Could you please add me to whatsapp group

Thanks



nyk.smit91 said:


> We have a whatsapp group of people who have applied for NT SS in last 2 months. If you want me to add u just pm me ur contact details.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## rubelmmu (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi, 
I have been positively assessed under "Human Resource Adviser" category recently and it seems like the only option I have is to apply for NT State Sponsorship. My points breakdown is as under:

Age: 30 points
English: 0 point (L: 7.5, R: 7.0, W: 6.5, S: 7.5, Overall: 7.0)
Employment: 15 points
Education: 15 points

Based on the present trend of NT sponsorship, can any expert please suggest me about the probability of myself being successful in obtaining a NT Sponsorship (either 190 or 489). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

Should be fine, financials and research(NT and job) should be thorough 
10 weeks processing approx


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Rubel, I replied on the 223111 thread..


----------



## JJ007 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi Guys .. want to join the whats app group ... how do i PM my contact details


----------



## Harjinderrania (Mar 2, 2016)

Anybody here who got NT state sponsorship recently. I want to know the current processing time. I applied on 9sep 2016,and got their acknowledgement on 11 oct 2016. Now i am waiting for the outcome as this week is the 10th week.


----------



## Harjinderrania (Mar 2, 2016)

If there is any whatsapp group for nt State sponsorship related. Please add me <*SNIP*>

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## utchey (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello All,

Anyone nominating Insurance broker in the house ? For NT 489 visa Please how did you do concerning proof of employment.

I only went to seek.com and applied for some jobs but no response since 2months now. Should I just copy the message i got that my resume has been submitted bas evidence for job? 

Another thing why you choose to live in Darwin should one talk about weather, safe place for children and all I really need help with feeling the form.

Thank you


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

Harjinderrania said:


> Anybody here who got NT state sponsorship recently. I want to know the current processing time. I applied on 9sep 2016,and got their acknowledgement on 11 oct 2016. Now i am waiting for the outcome as this week is the 10th week.


Hi Harjinderrania

Do you use agent or submit the application by yourself? Will you send the NT an email asking for status update?


----------



## Anjali6678 (Nov 21, 2016)

I think you should receive the result by month end. They issue a invitation letters before every month end.


Harjinderrania said:


> Anybody here who got NT state sponsorship recently. I want to know the current processing time. I applied on 9sep 2016,and got their acknowledgement on 11 oct 2016. Now i am waiting for the outcome as this week is the 10th week.


----------



## Anjali6678 (Nov 21, 2016)

I have also applied for NT state nomination on 20 Sep. 
Occupation : Marketing specialist. 
Point test score :70
Ielts over all: 7.5

Can somebody suggest what are the chances?


----------



## Anjali6678 (Nov 21, 2016)

You should research deeply about job opportunities. Try provide as much as revelevant jobs to NT. Try provide screenshots of jobs available. Research every aspect of living in NT weather, living cost, everything.


utchey said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Anyone nominating Insurance broker in the house ? For NT 489 visa Please how did you do concerning proof of employment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anjali6678 (Nov 21, 2016)

I have also applied for NT state nomination. Occupation : Marketing specialist. Point test score :70 Ielts over all: 7.5 Can somebody suggest what are the chances?


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

Anjali6678 said:


> I have also applied for NT state nomination on 20 Sep.
> Occupation : Marketing specialist.
> Point test score :70
> Ielts over all: 7.5
> ...


Hi Anjali6678

We applied on a same date (see in my signature below). I received acknowledgement with ref GSM16/xxxx on 18 Oct. No update since then  How about you?

Please keep us posted if you receive response from the NT.


----------



## Anjali6678 (Nov 21, 2016)

I also received acknowledgment on 18 th oct. waiting since then.


Hedwig said:


> Anjali6678 said:
> 
> 
> > I have also applied for NT state nomination on 20 Sep.
> ...


----------



## Anjali6678 (Nov 21, 2016)

Think we should get reply by month end


----------



## utchey (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## MinhPham (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Hedwig, 
I have submitted EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW) with only 65 and 70pts, respectively. So is it possible if i create a new EOI for 190 NT SS? Am I allowed to do it? Please advise and many thanks


----------



## Anjali6678 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi Harjinderrania, have you got any further communication from NT Nomination body as it has been more than 10 weeks since you lodged your application.


Harjinderrania said:


> Anybody here who got NT state sponsorship recently. I want to know the current processing time. I applied on 9sep 2016,and got their acknowledgement on 11 oct 2016. Now i am waiting for the outcome as this week is the 10th week.


----------



## Anjali6678 (Nov 21, 2016)

Submitted multiple EOIs have no adverse effect. You can submit EOIs for as many states as you want.


MinhPham said:


> Hi Hedwig,
> I have submitted EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW) with only 65 and 70pts, respectively. So is it possible if i create a new EOI for 190 NT SS? Am I allowed to do it? Please advise and many thanks


----------



## Anjali6678 (Nov 21, 2016)

Submiting multiple EOIs have no adverse effect. You can submit EOIs for as many states as you want.


Harjinderrania said:


> Anybody here who got NT state sponsorship recently. I want to know the current processing time. I applied on 9sep 2016,and got their acknowledgement on 11 oct 2016. Now i am waiting for the outcome as this week is the 10th week.


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

MinhPham said:


> Hi Hedwig,
> I have submitted EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW) with only 65 and 70pts, respectively. So is it possible if i create a new EOI for 190 NT SS? Am I allowed to do it? Please advise and many thanks


Yes you can submit as many EOIs as you want. For NT SS, the EOI itself does not suffice. After lodgment of the EOI, you need to sent the supporting documents to the NT by email. Please go to the NT website for details.Skilled Regional Nominated (Provisional) (Subclass 489) visa & Skilled Nominated (Subclass 190) visa - Australia's Northern Territory


----------



## MinhPham (Nov 22, 2016)

Thank you so much Anjali6678 and Hedwig. It seems that it will take a while for NT to process submitted applications and deliver invites out.


----------



## pvpmech1991 (Oct 27, 2016)

I also applied on 30 September.
Is there any chances to get outcome by this month end

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjali6678 (Nov 21, 2016)

I think you should wait till 15th December.


pvpmech1991 said:


> I also applied on 30 September.
> Is there any chances to get outcome by this month end
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## vips (Jun 14, 2016)

nyk.smit91 said:


> We have a whatsapp group of people who have applied for NT SS in last 2 months. If you want me to add u just pm me ur contact details.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


I would like to get added to the group. This msg is to increase my posts count so that I can PM you.


----------



## vips (Jun 14, 2016)

vips said:


> I would like to get added to the group. This msg is to increase my posts count so that I can PM you.


One more post and I can PM.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

vips said:


> I would like to get added to the group. This msg is to increase my posts count so that I can PM you.


When did u apply for NT SS?

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## vips (Jun 14, 2016)

nyk.smit91 said:


> When did u apply for NT SS?
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


Hi nyksmit91, I applied 2 weeks back. Looking for someone in same boat.


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

*Acknowledgement of submission*

Hi all, I'm new to this blog. I applied on 15 Nov 2016 with Skill of Accountant (General). I saw some people posting that they receive acknowledgement of submission after 10 weeks or slightly longer and clarified with my agent. I was however informed that acknowledgement is auto upon submission. Seniors in this forum, which is correct per your experience?


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi Hedwig, any update from NT since your acknowledgement from them on 18 Oct 2016?


----------



## Ange007 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi guys.. I'm new to the forum.. just want to know are you guys applying offshore or onshore?
Also it it possible and has anyone got NT SS without being physically in there? Coz according to the website for offshore can't apply for 190 ryt? Please clear my doubts...
Thank you!


----------



## weed (Jul 25, 2016)

lingling and ange....welcome abode.. NT wait timings are approx. above 14 weeks as per my personal experience. Secondly ppl here are both from onshore and offshore


----------



## Ange007 (Mar 24, 2016)

weed said:


> lingling and ange....welcome abode.. NT wait timings are approx. above 14 weeks as per my personal experience. Secondly ppl here are both from onshore and offshore



Bro welcome.. are u on 485 n then switched to 489/190 or u applied offshore?
As per my knowledge they say if we are on 485 n work darwin in 3months then we can apply for 489 am I correct?


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi weed, 14 weeks from submission? Have you gotten an invite?


----------



## weed (Jul 25, 2016)

Still waiting


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

lingling said:


> Hi Hedwig, any update from NT since your acknowledgement from them on 18 Oct 2016?


Hi Lingling, no update as at today. Don't know why the process takes so long.


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

lingling said:


> Hi weed, 14 weeks from submission? Have you gotten an invite?




Something irrelevant to your question but regarding NT, I wrote a general inquiry email to them on 16th of September and got reply on 21st of Nov, if it takes that long to reply to a simple 10-sentence email, I'm guessing complicated official matters should take longer. Good luck by the way.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Guys, I applied on 13th Oct for NT- SS and got acknowledgment of submission on 4th Nov.


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi Giri, acknowledgement just indicate something like "we acknowledge" receipt? Did they say u hv to wait for assessment?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Ling, the below is what they stated:

Thank you for your application.

Once it has been processed we will advise you of the outcome. Your case officer may contact you at the time of assessment if further documents or information are required.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Tarun- I see, you are currently staying in Tasmania but you got NT SS right? How you moved to Tasmania then?

I was reading the above threads, so curious..


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

Huss81 said:


> Even I am looking for NT SS. I am under finance manager and will apply for sponsorship within two weeks.


Did u get it

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

ajaymannat said:


> Hi to all today i got my sponsorship for nt
> Thanks to all buddys for helping me to stay calm in that deadly waiting zone.


Hey. Did they call your financial institution to verify your figures in the bank?


ajaymannat said:


> Dear i can not share with you because my file is still in process.i am so sorry but hope u can realise my situation
> 
> They said on their website that copy pasted file will be rejected hope u wont mind dear



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

I want to submit my application for NT SS. My sticking point is proof of financial capacity. There is a current cash crisis in my country and couldnt keep my money in the bank. Will the NT government call my bank to confirm the balance? I have hard cash and am not sure how l can prove that.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

I don't know if they will call or not but there are other ways to show financial capacity. You can get valuation like jewellery, assets etc.
If I'm guessing, they will check with bank as its one of the mandatory requirements for application.


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

Tchin said:


> I don't know if they will call or not but there are other ways to show financial capacity. You can get valuation like jewellery, assets etc.
> If I'm guessing, they will check with bank as its one of the mandatory requirements for application.


I also have 2cars which l can provide valuations for and a house which has a value above what they require. Can l submit these without the bank statement? Because my bank statement is currently 30bucks at the moment?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

Yes I believe


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

weed said:


> lingling and ange....welcome abode.. NT wait timings are approx. above 14 weeks as per my personal experience. Secondly ppl here are both from onshore and offshore


Hi Weed

Did you receive the sponsorship from the NT? I recall your submission date is 25 Aug. Did you apply for 190 or 489?


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Hedwig, I remember yr application is that of an accountant. What's yr point? Mine is 60 + 5.


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

lingling said:


> Hedwig, I remember yr application is that of an accountant. What's yr point? Mine is 60 + 5.


Lingling, mine is 65+5.

By the way, Weed just got NT nomination for visa 489 yesterday. There's a whatsapp group of those who are waiting for NT nomination. You can join by sending private message to Weed or Smit on this forum.


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> Lingling, mine is 65+5.
> 
> By the way, Weed just got NT nomination for visa 489 yesterday. There's a whatsapp group of those who are waiting for NT nomination. You can join by sending private message to Weed or Smit on this forum.


Congrats Weed! So with the nomination, what shouldbe done next?


----------



## iushesingh (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi 
Congratulations Weed ! I have also applied for nomination on 20th Nov 'Marketing Specialist'. And wanted to be added to the whatsApp group ...... how do I attain the permission to PM group members?


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

I think u need 5 posts


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

Can you please assist with infor urgently. I want to submit my NT ss application today and am stuck on evidence of employability. I understand l can submit job adverts from seek or careerone. My sticky point is in what format? Should l copy to word? Attach as a web archive? Please help!!!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Vovo said:


> Can you please assist with infor urgently. I want to submit my NT ss application today and am stuck on evidence of employability. I understand l can submit job adverts from seek or careerone. My sticky point is in what format? Should l copy to word? Attach as a web archive? Please help!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hi Vovo, print those jobs that appear to be suitable. Thereafter scan and attach then with your application.


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

lingling said:


> Hi Vovo, print those jobs that appear to be suitable. Thereafter scan and attach then with your application.


Thank you so much. Will be hitting the send button soon today hopefully. This was my outstanding thing. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Vovo said:


> Thank you so much. Will be hitting the send button soon today hopefully. This was my outstanding thing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


What's yr skill? Did u manage to find lots of suitable jobs?


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

lingling said:


> What's yr skill? Did u manage to find lots of suitable jobs?


221111 accountant general. Once inquired from someone and they say at least 10 are enough. But got over 20. Have you submitted an application? And whats your skill?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Vovo said:


> 221111 accountant general. Once inquired from someone and they say at least 10 are enough. But got over 20. Have you submitted an application? And whats your skill?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Similar skill! I could only get approx 10 jobs, maybe because I discounted quite a number that I found not suitable. I submitted on 15 nov with 60 + 5 (only 190).


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

lingling said:


> Similar skill! I could only get approx 10 jobs, maybe because I discounted quite a number that I found not suitable. I submitted on 15 nov with 60 + 5 (only 190).


Hv u ever heard any accountant who got NT ss without superior english? I have 65+5 but 190 is a wild dream. Am hoping for 489 and will go the 887 route. Are you onshore or offshore? I didnt eve check the job descriptions, jus searched under 'all accounting' in Nt on seek and careerone. Do job adverts really need to.match your experience 1:1? I thought its about related occupations

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Vovo said:


> Hv u ever heard any accountant who got NT ss without superior english? I have 65+5 but 190 is a wild dream. Am hoping for 489 and will go the 887 route. Are you onshore or offshore? I didnt eve check the job descriptions, jus searched under 'all accounting' in Nt on seek and careerone. Do job adverts really need to.match your experience 1:1? I thought its about related occupations
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


What's 887 route? I'm offshore. Per what I understand from the NT website, we are supposed to provide evidences of jobs that we may be suitable for. Thus, I only print jobs with descriptions that I may qualify for. Maybe my interpretation was wrong. I have not heard of anyone with superior English being invited. Maybe other accountants in this blog can share their English points? Mine is proficient but I'm still taking exam, aiming for Superior.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

NT does not usually provide 190 nomination, but offers a 489. It has been the same for the past few years.


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Huss81 said:


> NT does not usually provide 190 nomination, but offers a 489. It has been the same for the past few years.


U mentioned u apply for 190 but was given 489. So your application form only indicared application for 190? Mine only state 190 but I guess it's too late to change it now.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Yes, the application form only indicates 190. But the department responded back with a nomination for 489 and it was upto me to accept or reject it. I was not too fussed about it, so accepted it.


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Huss81 said:


> Yes, the application form only indicates 190. But the department responded back with a nomination for 489 and it was upto me to accept or reject it. I was not too fussed about it, so accepted it.


Good to hear that. I hope it'll be similar for many of us that are still waiting. I hope NT invitation is not by points, otherwise my 60 + 5 / 10 may stand no chance.


----------



## Ange007 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi Friends.. would be a great help if you could help..
Do you guys know what are the closely related occupations NT government is asking for 489 visa?
Looking for valuable comments thank you!


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

Huss81 said:


> NT does not usually provide 190 nomination, but offers a 489. It has been the same for the past few years.


There a person in the NT whatsapp forum received NT 190 nomination in Aug 2016. His occupation is Property Manager, 55 point without ss. This person said he does not have job offer but I doubt he may have close family in the NT. 

Property Manager is in the list of High priority occupation, same as Accountant general. Therefore, I also have little hope 

I am anxiously waiting for my result, with is expected to be issue in the next few days (as the 10 weeks timeline has lapsed). I will update you guy as soon I have my result.


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

Ange007 said:


> Hi Friends.. would be a great help if you could help..
> Do you guys know what are the closely related occupations NT government is asking for 489 visa?
> Looking for valuable comments thank you!


Closely related occupations mean those share the first for digits of the ANZSCO codes. E.g. my code is 221111 Accountant general, any job with code starting 2211, such as 221112 Taxation Accountant, 221113 Management Accountant is closely related to my occupation.


----------



## Ange007 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> Ange007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friends.. would be a great help if you could help..
> ...



Thank you Hedwig...


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> Are anyone of you in this thread accountant? I see that people only apply for NT if their occupation is on CSOL, or because their point test is not high enough.
> 
> Not sure if the NT ever issued 190 nomination (instead of 489) if the occupation is in the list of high priority occupation (but the applicant has no job offer).


I am an accountant

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

nyk.smit91 said:


> Have you applied for NT state sponsorship?
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


Still preparing my documents. Have you?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> @Vovo: I just want to know status up date of accountant on the same boat
> 
> @T2: Yes, my biggest concern is the schooling cost if I am granted with visa 489. I have two kids who will be in primary school in 2017. I read in some forums that kids of visa 489 holders still get access to free school in the NT - not sure if this is correct. In addition, as I will be working, my kids will need before and after school hour care. I understand that Central Link provides certain benefits to working mom who are PR, not those under 489. Health Insurance would be another issue.
> 
> That's why I am hoping for 190, although it seems unrealistic without job offer. But it's ridiculous - as if I can manage to have a job offer in any states before coming to Oz, I can also seek nomination from WA, SA, TAS, not only from the NT (where the processing time is just long enough to kill  )


Hey. Did you get sponsorship yet? For NT l understand education is free for kids even on 489 and kids get 150aud voucher for uniforms and other school provisions. On 489 you need private health insurance. As of child care costs, on TR there is no help or subsidy unfortunately. Am in the same boat as you on kids. Inbox, we cn probably share more

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> Lingling, mine is 65+5.
> 
> By the way, Weed just got NT nomination for visa 489 yesterday. There's a whatsapp group of those who are waiting for NT nomination. You can join by sending private message to Weed or Smit on this forum.


Goodluck! Pls share your experience tegarding the kids. And if you dont mind can l have email id so that you can give me more infor? You have a similar story to mine. Accountant with 2kids

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

To all those who received Nt ss, how many days were you given to lodge a visa application after nomination was granted?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Vovo said:


> To all those who received Nt ss, how many days were you given to lodge a visa application after nomination was granted?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


It doesnt say any specific period

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

Preax said:


> It doesnt say any specific period
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


Thanks. Prob the question should have been hw many days after invitation to apply? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## VG16 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> There a person in the NT whatsapp forum received NT 190 nomination in Aug 2016. His occupation is Property Manager, 55 point without ss. This person said he does not have job offer but I doubt he may have close family in the NT.
> 
> Property Manager is in the list of High priority occupation, same as Accountant general. Therefore, I also have little hope
> 
> I am anxiously waiting for my result, with is expected to be issue in the next few days (as the 10 weeks timeline has lapsed). I will update you guy as soon I have my result.


Hi Hedwig,

I have recently joined this group as the wait appears to be never ending. You and I however seem to be sailing in the same boat with regards to our profession as well as the time frame of the application of our visa.

Profession: Accountant General (221111)
EOI to NT lodged (190 visa) : 21st March 2016 (Score: 65 points) 
Documents submitted to NT : 19th September 2016
NT acknowledgement received: 18th October 2016
Invitation : Pending

Firstly, it would be highly appreciated if you could keep me updated on the progress of your application and secondly if you could kindly PM me with your email address so that I could send you my phone number for it to be added to the whatsapp group 

Looking forward to your reply and thanks ton.


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

VG16 said:


> Hi Hedwig,
> 
> I have recently joined this group as the wait appears to be never ending. You and I however seem to be sailing in the same boat with regards to our profession as well as the time frame of the application of our visa.
> 
> ...


Hi, I just got NT nomination for 489 on 5 Dec (although I applied for 190 - maybe because I have neither relative in the NT nor job offer - but this is good enough at this stage). It's 76 days from docs submission, no contact by case officer in the middle.

Forum rules do not permit posting personal information. Please try to get 4 posts more, then we can exchange personal contact. Happy to assist.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Hedwig, you directly got the nomination or an invite?


----------



## Ange007 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi friends 
Anyone who applied onshore for 489 visa darwin.. after sending applications (after completing 3months relevant work exp) how long does it take for nt gov to approve it in order to apply for an EOI?
Would be really appreciated if someone could share there experiences..
Thank you!


----------



## VG16 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> Hi, I just got NT nomination for 489 on 5 Dec (although I applied for 190 - maybe because I have neither relative in the NT nor job offer - but this is good enough at this stage). It's 76 days from docs submission, no contact by case officer in the middle.
> 
> Forum rules do not permit posting personal information. Please try to get 4 posts more, then we can exchange personal contact. Happy to assist.


Hi Hedwig,

Many congratulations on receiving your NT invitation . Like you said the receipt of a 489 visa is good at this stage. 

No worries, I will wait till I complete my 5 posts so as to gain access to the PM tool.

I would like to know, you have mentioned "docs frontload 6 dec 16": what are the documents relevant to be submitted at this stage? 
And have you received a specific date from Migration NT to file and send in your medicals and PCC?

Appreciate your help and guidance and once again congratulations!!


----------



## Praveens (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum. Could anyone please tell me how long does it take for the nomination. i got a email from NT on 4th Nov asking for PTE score card after that i haven't heard anything. Someone help me please?


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Praveens said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Could anyone please tell me how long does it take for the nomination. i got a email from NT on 4th Nov asking for PTE score card after that i haven't heard anything. Someone help me please?


When did u submit all the documents to NT?

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## Praveens (Sep 6, 2016)

I submitted my documents on 14th of oct but they cameback and asked me for pte scorecard on 4th nov


----------



## iushesingh (Jul 17, 2016)

Any one with Marketing Specialist got NT Nomination lately ? 

PS - Apologies for the multiple posts, I needed to enhance my post counts to be enable to PM


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

iushesingh said:


> Any one with Marketing Specialist got NT Nomination lately ?
> 
> PS - Apologies for the multiple posts, I needed to enhance my post counts to be enable to PM


Any and all of our nearly 30 forum moderators, in all country forums, don't take too kindly to members making posts purely in order to raise their post count.


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> Hi, I just got NT nomination for 489 on 5 Dec (although I applied for 190 - maybe because I have neither relative in the NT nor job offer - but this is good enough at this stage). It's 76 days from docs submission, no contact by case officer in the middle.
> 
> Forum rules do not permit posting personal information. Please try to get 4 posts more, then we can exchange personal contact. Happy to assist.


Hedwig, congratulations! Yr patience has been rewarded. U mentioned documents front loaded on 6th Dec but I thought we had submitted most of our documents for assessment upfront? Sorry to ask as my agent handed my submission but I got this perception from reading the requirements in the application form.


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Praveens said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Could anyone please tell me how long does it take for the nomination. i got a email from NT on 4th Nov asking for PTE score card after that i haven't heard anything. Someone help me please?


Hi Praveen, from various posts as well as Hedwig's case, I noted that it takes 10 weeks from submission of documents to the State. By the way, did u receive any acknowledgement prior to the request for the PTE result? I received auto acknowledgement upon submission on 15 Nov n not the type that some others mentioned.


----------



## suren_rawat (Nov 16, 2016)

Dear Members,

Anyone received Northern Territory invitation with 60 (55+5) points for Software Engineer category? How long it will take, any suggestion please?

Regards
Suren


----------



## c_Shroff81 (Dec 7, 2016)

*whatsapp group for state sponsorship NT*



c_Shroff81 said:


> Hello Admin, please add me for the whatsapp group created for NT, I have lodged my SS in August[<*SNIP*>QUOTE]
> 
> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Praveens (Sep 6, 2016)

lingling said:


> Hi Praveen, from various posts as well as Hedwig's case, I noted that it takes 10 weeks from submission of documents to the State. By the way, did u receive any acknowledgement prior to the request for the PTE result? I received auto acknowledgement upon submission on 15 Nov n not the type that some others mentioned.


hi did you hear anything from NT???


----------



## Praveens (Sep 6, 2016)

nyk.smit91 said:


> When did u submit all the documents to NT?
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


hi i submitted all my documents on 15th oct and they replied on 3rd nov asking for PTE scorecard after that i haven't heard anything.


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Praveens said:


> hi did you hear anything from NT???


Nothing until today


----------



## c_Shroff81 (Dec 7, 2016)

I too have applied for State nomination (NT) in August and since then have not received any mode of communication from the department. How to figure out if the file has been assigned a case officer or not?


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

c_Shroff81 said:


> I too have applied for State nomination (NT) in August and since then have not received any mode of communication from the department. How to figure out if the file has been assigned a case officer or not?


Hi, what's yr skill? U didn't get any acknowledgement or auto acknowledgement?


----------



## c_Shroff81 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello, apart from the auto generated mail (on the same day,viz 22 August)and a pte mail (in September) stating the result has been shared to the NT dept. Of immigration, nothing else. BTW I have applied as HR Adviser with 60 points. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Vovo said:


> Goodluck! Pls share your experience tegarding the kids. And if you dont mind can l have email id so that you can give me more infor? You have a similar story to mine. Accountant with 2kids
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hi am new to this forum and have this question. . . If I get 489 visa will I need to pay international school fees for my kids? I heard 489 visas free medical won't be provided. ..how far is that true? Thanks.


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Hi am new to this forum and have this question. . . If I get 489 visa will I need to pay international school fees for my kids? I heard 489 visas free medical won't be provided. ..how far is that true? Thanks.


Public education is free in the NT, you actually get 150bucks to cover uniforms and books. But you need.private medical insurance, no access to medicare under 489

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Vovo said:


> Public education is free in the NT, you actually get 150bucks to cover uniforms and books. But you need.private medical insurance, no access to medicare under 489
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Wow that is helpful information. ...I have 70 points (includes ss) for Technical Writer Anzsco 212415. I saw that I have a chance to apply 190/489 visa to nt since my skill is listed in the CSOL of dibp. But I do not have nt job offer letter...do I still stay eligible to apply?


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> Hi, I just got NT nomination for 489 on 5 Dec (although I applied for 190 - maybe because I have neither relative in the NT nor job offer - but this is good enough at this stage). It's 76 days from docs submission, no contact by case officer in the middle.
> 
> Forum rules do not permit posting personal information. Please try to get 4 posts more, then we can exchange personal contact. Happy to assist.


I also am going to apply only 190 but I too don't have the job offer letter and relatives in nt so will they automatically send me invite for 489 visa like your case?


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Wow that is helpful information. ...I have 70 points (includes ss) for Technical Writer Anzsco 212415. I saw that I have a chance to apply 190/489 visa to nt since my skill is listed in the CSOL of dibp. But I do not have nt job offer letter...do I still stay eligible to apply?


Check in the NT website, there are some occupations which specifically require a job offer, and for thise not specified, there are 4ways l think in which you can provide evidence of employability in the region. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Sharing PTE scores with NT Government*

Hi Guys,


Can anyone please let me know how can I share my PTE(Academic) scores with NT.
I don't know the name of the institution and the city where its based. I need these
details to send it from the PTE portal.


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Vovo said:


> Check in the NT website, there are some occupations which specifically require a job offer, and for thise not specified, there are 4ways l think in which you can provide evidence of employability in the region.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hi again, I checked in website but as my occupation is not listed in nt list I can look at CSOL of dibp only and there nothing of job offer was mentioned. Can you help me zero in on this please. Thanks.


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Hi again, I checked in website but as my occupation is not listed in nt list I can look at CSOL of dibp only and there nothing of job offer was mentioned. Can you help me zero in on this please. Thanks.


Hope you will get some help from other members. Am not sure now. Wldn want to say something am not sure of. But the best from what l read on others' experiences, just apply, they may reject or approve, and they give some feedback/reasons for rejection and you will know what is required of you next time. There is always room to reapply. You dont lose anything. Application is free anyway.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

Rainbow, it's true u don't need a job offer but nowadays NT has been declining sponsorship applications. You need to show a very very strong evidence of employability. This may include but not limited to job/career research(in depth). Communications with potential employers/agents/similar career people. It is very lengthy


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Hedwig said:


> Hi, I just got NT nomination for 489 on 5 Dec (although I applied for 190 - maybe because I have neither relative in the NT nor job offer - but this is good enough at this stage). It's 76 days from docs submission, no contact by case officer in the middle.
> 
> Forum rules do not permit posting personal information. Please try to get 4 posts more, then we can exchange personal contact. Happy to assist.



hey hedwig 
congratulations. and best of luck for further process.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Praveens said:


> I submitted my documents on 14th of oct but they cameback and asked me for pte scorecard on 4th nov


can u share NT research docs and how you provided(SEARCHED) prospect jobs list to NT ??? U CAN pm ME 

THANKS


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Huss81 said:


> Yes, the application form only indicates 190. But the department responded back with a nomination for 489 and it was upto me to accept or reject it. I was not too fussed about it, so accepted it
> can u PM me NT research docs u submitted to NT ??
> 
> THANKS


----------



## apankajsharma82 (Oct 25, 2016)

Congrats my friend!



Hedwig said:


> Hi, I just got NT nomination for 489 on 5 Dec (although I applied for 190 - maybe because I have neither relative in the NT nor job offer - but this is good enough at this stage). It's 76 days from docs submission, no contact by case officer in the middle.
> 
> Forum rules do not permit posting personal information. Please try to get 4 posts more, then we can exchange personal contact. Happy to assist.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

laju1984 said:


> Huss81 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the application form only indicates 190. But the department responded back with a nomination for 489 and it was upto me to accept or reject it. I was not too fussed about it, so accepted it
> ...


----------



## VG16 (Nov 22, 2016)

Dear all,

Just wanted to know if anybody here on the forum is sailing in the same boat as the wait seems to be nail biting and never ending. It has now been 12 weeks since I filed and submitted my application/documents. It would be highly appreciated if anyone here could shed some light on the expected time frame in receiving the invitation from NT? 

Profession: Accountant General (221111)
EOI to NT lodged (190 visa) : 21st March 2016 (Score: 65 points) 
Documents submitted to NT : 19th September 2016
NT acknowledgement received: 18th October 2016
Invitation : Pending


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

VG16 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just wanted to know if anybody here on the forum is sailing in the same boat as the wait seems to be nail biting and never ending. It has now been 12 weeks since I filed and submitted my application/documents. It would be highly appreciated if anyone here could shed some light on the expected time frame in receiving the invitation from NT?
> 
> ...


Can you join the whatsapp group for people who have submitted their applications? It helps. Am the only accountant general there. It would be good to have company

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## VG16 (Nov 22, 2016)

Vovo said:


> Can you join the whatsapp group for people who have submitted their applications? It helps. Am the only accountant general there. It would be good to have company
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Dear Vovo,

I would love to join the whatsapp group, however until I complete 5 posts, I cannot utilise the PM option to message you personal details.

Vovo, when did you apply to the NT? and did you apply via an agent or by yourself?


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

VG16 said:


> Dear Vovo,
> 
> I would love to join the whatsapp group, however until I complete 5 posts, I cannot utilise the PM option to message you personal details.
> 
> Vovo, when did you apply to the NT? and did you apply via an agent or by yourself?


Applied myself. 5 dec. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

VG16 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just wanted to know if anybody here on the forum is sailing in the same boat as the wait seems to be nail biting and never ending. It has now been 12 weeks since I filed and submitted my application/documents. It would be highly appreciated if anyone here could shed some light on the expected time frame in receiving the invitation from NT?
> 
> ...


VG, I noted yr Timeline is rather similar to Hedwig. I'm an accountant (general) as well. Submitted to NT on 15 Nov under 190


----------



## VG16 (Nov 22, 2016)

lingling said:


> VG, I noted yr Timeline is rather similar to Hedwig. I'm an accountant (general) as well. Submitted to NT on 15 Nov under 190


Hey Lingling,

Yes it is very similar to Hedwig's timeline, however I seem to be confused as to why I have not been able to get a reply from NT as yet 

God forbid on my next question but does NT send out rejection emails? because in my case there doesn't seem to be any sort of communication from them.

I am getting very anxious.


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

lingling said:


> VG, I noted yr Timeline is rather similar to Hedwig. I'm an accountant (general) as well. Submitted to NT on 15 Nov under 190


Have you received an acknowledgement yet?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

VG16 said:


> Hey Lingling,
> 
> Yes it is very similar to Hedwig's timeline, however I seem to be confused as to why I have not been able to get a reply from NT as yet
> 
> ...


Yes. They do send rejection emails. A couple of people have received them and know 1 person today who did. Not an accountant though.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## VG16 (Nov 22, 2016)

Vovo said:


> Applied myself. 5 dec.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hi Vovo,

Can you please help me in finding the option to PM you my details?


----------



## VG16 (Nov 22, 2016)

Vovo said:


> Have you received an acknowledgement yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hi Vovo,

Yes I received my acknowledgement on the 18th of October, the same day as Hedwig.


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

VG16 said:


> Hi Vovo,
> 
> Yes I received my acknowledgement on the 18th of October, the same day as Hedwig.


Are you onshore or offshore? I knw an onshore applicant who got application assessed and rejected in 5weeks after acknowledgement. And while timeline from submission to rejection is only 6weeks. Rejection received yesterday

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

VG16 said:


> Hi Vovo,
> 
> Can you please help me in finding the option to PM you my details?


Not sure how. Just wait for the 5posts then we can hook up

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Vovo said:


> Have you received an acknowledgement yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I have an agent handling my application. So far I was informed of an auto acknowledgement on day of submission. My agent was saying NT no longer issue acknowledgement due to too many submission but from this forum, it appears that he may be wrong. Today marked the beginning of 5th week for me.


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

lingling said:


> I have an agent handling my application. So far I was informed of an auto acknowledgement on day of submission. My agent was saying NT no longer issue acknowledgement due to too many submission but from this forum, it appears that he may be wrong. Today marked the beginning of 5th week for me.


I agree. Am on a whatsapp group of people who submitted and people received acknowledgement emails. Roughly 3-4 weeks after submission

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## VG16 (Nov 22, 2016)

Vovo said:


> Are you onshore or offshore? I knw an onshore applicant who got application assessed and rejected in 5weeks after acknowledgement. And while timeline from submission to rejection is only 6weeks. Rejection received yesterday
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I am an offshore applicant. Under what profession did the onshore person apply?


----------



## VG16 (Nov 22, 2016)

Vovo said:


> Not sure how. Just wait for the 5posts then we can hook up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I have completed 5 posts. Just trying to figure out how to pass on my details to you via a PM.


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Vovo said:


> I agree. Am on a whatsapp group of people who submitted and people received acknowledgement emails. Roughly 3-4 weeks after submission
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Oh gosh.... Wonder whether there is something wrong with my application then..... unless my agent is not updating me


----------



## VG16 (Nov 22, 2016)

Vovo said:


> I agree. Am on a whatsapp group of people who submitted and people received acknowledgement emails. Roughly 3-4 weeks after submission
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I received an acknowledgement exactly after the completion of 4 weeks from the date of submission. That was the last I heard from them.


----------



## VG16 (Nov 22, 2016)

lingling said:


> Oh gosh.... Wonder whether there is something wrong with my application then..... unless my agent is not updating me


Do follow up with your agent, as the acknowledgement email confirms your "case reference number". So far, from all the people I have come across everyone seems to have received an acknowledgement within 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

VG16 said:


> Do follow up with your agent, as the acknowledgement email confirms your "case reference number". So far, from all the people I have come across everyone seems to have received an acknowledgement within 3 to 4 weeks.


What's your point?


----------



## VG16 (Nov 22, 2016)

Vovo said:


> Not sure how. Just wait for the 5posts then we can hook up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk[/Q
> 
> I have just sent you a PM. Apologies if you received it twice as I was just getting used to the option


----------



## VG16 (Nov 22, 2016)

lingling said:


> What's your point?


According to me an applicant should be receiving an acknowledgement with a case reference number and I think you would have received one too, that is why I suggested for you to recheck the same with your agent.


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

VG16 said:


> I am an offshore applicant. Under what profession did the onshore person apply?


Mechanical engineering


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

VG16 said:


> According to me an applicant should be receiving an acknowledgement with a case reference number and I think you would have received one too, that is why I suggested for you to recheck the same with your agent.


Sorry VG if my question was a bit vague. Was trying to ask yr point breakdown. I remember I say hedwig as 65+5. Mine is 60+5. What about yours?


----------



## VG16 (Nov 22, 2016)

lingling said:


> Sorry VG if my question was a bit vague. Was trying to ask yr point breakdown. I remember I say hedwig as 65+5. Mine is 60+5. What about yours?


No worries Lingling. Actually our point break down is the same (60+5).

True, Hedwig's breakdown was (65+5)


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

VG16 said:


> No worries Lingling. Actually our point break down is the same (60+5).
> 
> True, Hedwig's breakdown was (65+5)


You now on the group. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## VG16 (Nov 22, 2016)

Vovo said:


> You now on the group.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Thank you for the help Vovo


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Vovo said:


> Can you join the whatsapp group for people who have submitted their applications? It helps. Am the only accountant general there. It would be good to have company
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Can u add me in that whatsapp group pl.??? 
If yes i will PM u my number.
Thanks


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> Can u add me in that whatsapp group pl.???
> If yes i will PM u my number.
> Thanks


Am not admin. PM VipinMs or smit. They will add you. Or u can PM me your digits. Have you submitted yet?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> Hi, I just got NT nomination for 489 on 5 Dec (although I applied for 190 - maybe because I have neither relative in the NT nor job offer - but this is good enough at this stage). It's 76 days from docs submission, no contact by case officer in the middle.
> 
> Forum rules do not permit posting personal information. Please try to get 4 posts more, then we can exchange personal contact. Happy to assist.


Hey Hedwig,

Congrats man.

Just wanted to know if you have a relative in NT what are the plus points.

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

People applying for or already applied for NT
There are more rejections than nominations,
Please ensure you have sufficient employment evidence. You have an excellent and convincing commitment letter and some kind of employer communication.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Tchin said:


> People applying for or already applied for NT
> There are more rejections than nominations,
> Please ensure you have sufficient employment evidence. You have an excellent and convincing commitment letter and some kind of employer communication.


Hey Tchin,

Do u have any info about having relative in NT?


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

Nope, I will ask


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

VG16 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just wanted to know if anybody here on the forum is sailing in the same boat as the wait seems to be nail biting and never ending. It has now been 12 weeks since I filed and submitted my application/documents. It would be highly appreciated if anyone here could shed some light on the expected time frame in receiving the invitation from NT?
> 
> ...


Hi VG16

You have the same occupation, point score and timeline with mine. I got nomination for 489 on 5 Dec. Do you have the result now?


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Tchin said:


> Nope, I will ask


Thanks.


----------



## VG16 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> Hi VG16
> 
> You have the same occupation, point score and timeline with mine. I got nomination for 489 on 5 Dec. Do you have the result now?



Hi Hedwig,

Our professions and timelines are the same however my point score is (60+5). Unfortunately I haven't heard from NT since their acknowledgement email.

I had previously posted 2 questions, it would be appreciated if you could please help me with same.
- I would like to know, you have mentioned "docs frontload 6 dec 16": what are the documents relevant to be submitted at this stage? 
- And have you received a specific date from Migration NT to file and send in your medicals and PCC?

Thanks once again and I hope the process has gotten easier on you now. All the best.


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

VG16 said:


> Hi Hedwig,
> 
> Our professions and timelines are the same however my point score is (60+5). Unfortunately I haven't heard from NT since their acknowledgement email.
> 
> ...


Hi frontload means attaching all the required documents for visa 489 application into ImmiAccount, before the case officer of DIBP contact you.

As you want to know, I summarise my case as follows:

- On 5 Dec, I received email from the NT, saying that my application for 190 nomination is not successful. However, they can offer me 489 nomination. If I agree with 489, I am required to sign and send back the confirmation and 489 EOI number(attached in the NT's email) by 90 days.

- I signed and sent back the confirmation on 5 Dec

- On 6 Dec, I received an email from DIBP inviting me to apply for 489 visa with nomination from the NT. Applicant is required to open an ImmiAccount. You can open ImmiAccount anytime, but can only apply for visa with DIBP invitation.

- On 6 Dec, I paid visa fee by credit card and uploaded all required documents, including PCC. 

- HAP ID is available as soon as visa fee payment is made. Our family went for health check on 7 Dec.

- This means we have completed all the required document and wait for DIBP to process the 489 visa. Standard time is 3 months from the date fee is paid, but may be shorter or longer.


----------



## VG16 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> Hi frontload means attaching all the required documents for visa 489 application into ImmiAccount, before the case officer of DIBP contact you.
> 
> As you want to know, I summarise my case as follows:
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much Hedwig the for informative summary you have shared. 90% of the process seems to be completed from your end. All the best in the remaining.
Cheers!!


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Vovo said:


> I agree. Am on a whatsapp group of people who submitted and people received acknowledgement emails. Roughly 3-4 weeks after submission
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Double check with my agent today. No confirmation of acknowledgement via email. Again, he insisted that NT will only send auto acknowledgement on submission date. Anyone in this forum who submitted around my time (15th nov) but received NT acknowledgement?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey lingling I applied on 13th October and received and acknowledgment on 4th Nov..


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

lingling said:


> Double check with my agent today. No confirmation of acknowledgement via email. Again, he insisted that NT will only send auto acknowledgement on submission date. Anyone in this forum who submitted around my time (15th nov) but received NT acknowledgement?


Be patient. Am sure this week or next week you will receive. Someone pointed out that the time frame depends on whether you are onshore or offshore. Give it 5weks maximum and am sure NT will respond

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Vovo said:


> Be patient. Am sure this week or next week you will receive. Someone pointed out that the time frame depends on whether you are onshore or offshore. Give it 5weks maximum and am sure NT will respond
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Certainly hope so. Vovo, u applied after me right?


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

lingling said:


> Certainly hope so. Vovo, u applied after me right?


Applied recently. 5 Aug so moat probably jan 2017. Only got the auto ackn. Stop worrying. Lets increase our english points in the time being and keep ourselves busy. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

lingling said:


> Double check with my agent today. No confirmation of acknowledgement via email. Again, he insisted that NT will only send auto acknowledgement on submission date. Anyone in this forum who submitted around my time (15th nov) but received NT acknowledgement?


Hi everyone, i am new here and this is my 1st post. My nominated occupation is Construction Project Manager -133111 with 55pt. I received a positive assessment (8yrs) from vetasses (completed in 13days). I applied to NT for SS on 14th Nov and so far no email apart from the auto response i received same day. For those waiting for NT SS, I think we just need to be patient like the hyena....


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Breath said:


> Hi everyone, i am new here and this is my 1st post. My nominated occupation is Construction Project Manager -133111 with 55pt. I received a positive assessment (8yrs) from vetasses (completed in 13days). I applied to NT for SS on 14th Nov and so far no email apart from the auto response i received same day. For those waiting for NT SS, I think we just need to be patient like the hyena....


Hi, welcome to the forum. Hearing u are in the same boat (only auto acknowledgement) made me feel bether. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thoshanka (Jul 31, 2016)

I read on the the DIBP website that 489 visa holders can apply for PR even if they have part time work covering 35 hours per week.


----------



## Praveens (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Did anyone receive a nomination in December in the last few weeks?


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

c_Shroff81 said:


> Hello, apart from the auto generated mail (on the same day,viz 22 August)and a pte mail (in September) stating the result has been shared to the NT dept. Of immigration, nothing else. BTW I have applied as HR Adviser with 60 points. Fingers crossed!


Hi, how do I share my PTE score with the NT government? Using the PTE portal, I shared my score with DIBP, however, since I didnt know the name of the institution in NT, I couldn't send it across to them. Any information in this regard would be highly appreciated.


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

VG16 said:


> No worries Lingling. Actually our point break down is the same (60+5).
> 
> True, Hedwig's breakdown was (65+5)


Hi VG, have you receive any update recently?


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

*NT EOI Submitted*



aussiedream333 said:


> Hi, how do I share my PTE score with the NT government? Using the PTE portal, I shared my score with DIBP, however, since I didnt know the name of the institution in NT, I couldn't send it across to them. Any information in this regard would be highly appreciated.


After you Log In to PTE Website Select NT all Programs that is what I did. I submitted my application on 26th Oct receive an email requesting me to send my PTE Report directly to NT Program on 15th NOV. Since sending the report waiting so far no response.


----------



## tobby89 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi guys,
i want to ask how if my visa expired before the SS granted? can i apply briging visa after i apply SS?


----------



## muhabib (Nov 4, 2016)

Dear All,

I am a new member in the forum. I submitted my onshore application for NT SS 190 Visa with 70 points on 22nd November and received the auto acknowledgement same day. Since then didn't heard from them. Just a bit curious to know does any one in the forum received invitation from NT and what is the current timeline. The forum is a bit quite these days. Please update and discuss the opportunities. 

Many thanks


----------



## Vu HoNguyen (Feb 13, 2016)

muhabib said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a new member in the forum. I submitted my onshore application for NT SS 190 Visa with 70 points on 22nd November and received the auto acknowledgement same day. Since then didn't heard from them. Just a bit curious to know does any one in the forum received invitation from NT and what is the current timeline. The forum is a bit quite these days. Please update and discuss the opportunities.
> 
> Many thanks


If you try to read a couple of pages back, you will know that it may take up to 12 weeks for NT government to come back to you. So just be patient


----------



## muhabib (Nov 4, 2016)

Dear Vu HoNguyen

I understand the processing time of NT however I seen some cases where the invitation was issued in the third week of application. And you are right what else we can do except being patient . 

Does anyone has some stats about the trends of invitation Vs. the applications submitted.

Regards


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

muhabib said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a new member in the forum. I submitted my onshore application for NT SS 190 Visa with 70 points on 22nd November and received the auto acknowledgement same day. Since then didn't heard from them. Just a bit curious to know does any one in the forum received invitation from NT and what is the current timeline. The forum is a bit quite these days. Please update and discuss the opportunities.
> 
> Many thanks


What's your skill?


----------



## c_Shroff81 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello guys,

I have applied for 190 (HR Advisor with 55+5 points) NT SS in August, unfortunately apart from the auto generated email, I have not received any form of communication for the CO or the department (according to my MARA Agent).

Any/all suggestions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## muhabib (Nov 4, 2016)

It is university lecturer which is on DIBPs CSOL


----------



## tobby89 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hello guys,

i'm newbie here. i want to ask, do we have to work in our occupation for 3months before we can apply for NT SS or we can apply after we got the offering letter? cheers


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

tobby89 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> i'm newbie here. i want to ask, do we have to work in our occupation for 3months before we can apply for NT SS or we can apply after we got the offering letter? cheers


Not necessary to have work experience in NT. However, whether offer letter is a prerequisite would depends on your skill, some skills need while some do not.


----------



## tobby89 (Dec 16, 2016)

lingling said:


> Not necessary to have work experience in NT. However, whether offer letter is a prerequisite would depends on your skill, some skills need while some do not.


Thanks for your response @lingling

I am currently with working holiday visa 462. My skill is web designer, it's listed in NT priority occupation list.

According to NT website.
This is the requirement to apply NT SS for applicant that already reside in Australia :

Nomination / sponsorship applications *will not be approved* until they have all of the following:

- held their visa for no less than six (6) months, and
- *lived and worked full time in the NT in the nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation for a period of three (3) months immediately prior to applying for NT nomination and been paid at the market rate for that occupation in the NT*, and
- can show ongoing employment prospects, and
- demonstrate a genuine intention to live and work in the NT for no less than two (2) years after their visa is granted.​

I already stay in here for more than a month and desperately looking for a job that related with my occupation :-(

So, even if i don't get a job in here i still can apply ? Just need to stay for 3months? Thanks


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Hmmm..... sorry that I'm not familiar with onshore as I'm applying from offshore. Perhaps others can assist u.


----------



## tobby89 (Dec 16, 2016)

lingling said:


> Hmmm..... sorry that I'm not familiar with onshore as I'm applying from offshore. Perhaps others can assist u.


Thanks @lingling

Is there any onshore applicants that have the same situation with me?

_
I am currently with working holiday visa 462. My skill is web designer, it's listed in NT priority occupation list.

According to NT website.
This is the requirement to apply NT SS for applicant that already reside in Australia :

Nomination / sponsorship applications will not be approved until they have all of the following:

- held their visa for no less than six (6) months, and
- lived and worked full time in the NT in the nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation for a period of three (3) months immediately prior to applying for NT nomination and been paid at the market rate for that occupation in the NT, and
- can show ongoing employment prospects, and
- demonstrate a genuine intention to live and work in the NT for no less than two (2) years after their visa is granted.​

I already stay in here for more than a month and desperately looking for a job that related with my occupation :-(

So, even if i don't get a job in here i still can apply ? Just need to stay for 3months? Thanks 
_


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

tobby89 said:


> Thanks for your response @lingling
> 
> I am currently with working holiday visa 462. My skill is web designer, it's listed in NT priority occupation list.
> 
> ...


Hi tobby89,

Good to see that your profession is a web designer.

I am also applying for a web designer.

What are you working at present now in Darwin. Are there many web designer jobs in Darwin?


Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## tobby89 (Dec 16, 2016)

chubs3 said:


> Hi tobby89,
> 
> Good to see that your profession is a web designer.
> 
> ...



I've been more than one month in darwin and struggling to get a job that related with web design. i only seen 2 jobs that related with web design in more than one month! 
and one of them is government job ( my local friend said that it's almost impossible to get gov job even if you have PR. Sometimes it's about their office politics )

It's insane and i'm desperate right now! I'm only working as waiter in this moment.
I already try to submit my web design resume everywhere in darwin and Alice springs ( i have 5 years experience and i find it very easy to get a job in sydney, i spent 5months before work in sydney ).

If you have any other option to get your working visa, i highly recommend you not come to this ****ty place man! seriously :-(


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Tobby- which employment sites are you targeting for Job?


----------



## tobby89 (Dec 16, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Tobby- which employment sites are you targeting for Job?


i am using seek.com, careerone, indeed, linkedin, NT government job, adzuna.
just type with keyword "web design", "web", "website", "online", "IT", "ui", "ui/ux", "graphic design" in "Northern Territory" and the result is nothing! :-( 

Is there anyone in here have the same problem with me? :-(


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

OK, so can you tab the HR or the web designers of the companies related to your profession in Linkedin and see if they reply..

I apparently did speak to someone from KPMG, Darwin and think, that will be an easy route.

Meanwhile, let me see in my network if anyone is hiring for your skill. PM me your personal id.

I am in HR, I can try and help you..


----------



## tobby89 (Dec 16, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> OK, so can you tab the HR or the web designers of the companies related to your profession in Linkedin and see if they reply..
> 
> I apparently did speak to someone from KPMG, Darwin and think, that will be an easy route.
> 
> ...


PM you my personal detail and portfolio @vishnu. Thanks


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Tobby- sent you personal message with two recruiter id's..


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

tobby89 said:


> I've been more than one month in darwin and struggling to get a job that related with web design. i only seen 2 jobs that related with web design in more than one month!
> and one of them is government job ( my local friend said that it's almost impossible to get gov job even if you have PR. Sometimes it's about their office politics )
> 
> It's insane and i'm desperate right now! I'm only working as waiter in this moment.
> ...





Hey Tobby,

Can't you apply for other states which have a requirement in the Csol?

Do you know of which other states i can appply for then?


Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## tobby89 (Dec 16, 2016)

chubs3 said:


> Hey Tobby,
> 
> Can't you apply for other states which have a requirement in the Csol?
> 
> ...


we only can apply in NT or ACT as web designer. I think the chance to get a web design job in ACT is better, but unfortunately there's a condition for onshore applicants that already reside in other territories in Australia to stay there for at least 12months before eligible to apply, and i only have 6months left for my visa. so i can't apply in ACT :-(
The other bad news is ACT is not receive offshore applicants at this momment.

By the way do you think it's possible for us to get assessment as Software Engineer so we can apply for 189 skilled independent visa? i already ask ACS for that assessment and still waiting for the answer...


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

tobby89 said:


> we only can apply in NT or ACT as web designer. I think the chance to get a web design job in ACT is better, but unfortunately there's a condition for onshore applicants that already reside in other territories in Australia to stay there for at least 12months before eligible to apply, and i only have 6months left for my visa. so i can't apply in ACT :-(
> The other bad news is ACT is not receive offshore applicants at this momment.
> 
> By the way do you think it's possible for us to get assessment as Software Engineer so we can apply for 189 skilled independent visa? i already ask ACS for that assessment and still waiting for the answer...


Thanks mate. I have no idea about that.


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi ,

Does anyone received a acknowledgement with Ref No in this week ?

I applied on 17th Nov and still no acknowledgement with ref no .


----------



## muhabib (Nov 4, 2016)

Hie 

I also did not receive any acknowledgement with Ref No. apart from the auto acknowledgement. I submitted my application on the same dates. Do we really get another acknowledgement despite we get the first acknowledgement. 

Best Regards


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I applied on 4th November, please update your signature with points break up too..


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

GANEWAN said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Does anyone received a acknowledgement with Ref No in this week ?
> 
> I applied on 17th Nov and still no acknowledgement with ref no .


Mine was submitted on 15th Nov and nothing since then.


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

muhabib said:


> Hie
> 
> I also did not receive any acknowledgement with Ref No. apart from the auto acknowledgement. I submitted my application on the same dates. Do we really get another acknowledgement despite we get the first acknowledgement.
> 
> Best Regards


Same here, I applied to NT for SS on 14th Nov and so far no email with ref number except auto response received same day.


----------



## c_Shroff81 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello Vishnu,

Wanted a heads up regarding the follow-up. Unlike you, I too have applied for SS as an HR advisor in August, and since then have not heard from them (apart from the auto generated mail). 

I am a bit confused, as I have applied through MARA agent, what would you suggest, should I directly send an email with the EOI number or shall simply wait.

BTW my points are 55+5=60, or is it the low points?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Shroff- you applied through agent, did agent send them the mail or you did so?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I mean, did you mention agent word while applying in the form?


----------



## c_Shroff81 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi Vishnu,
My EOI and the SS forms were filled by the agent itself along with his details!


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Shroff,, 

If you applied in August and did not hear so far, that is way too long under usual circumstances. You must reach out to NT asking for status. 

Even if your agent filled the application form, you can send an email for follow up with whatever details you have with you. 

Their usual timeline is 3 months for case processing. 

Rgds/T2



c_Shroff81 said:


> Hi Vishnu,
> My EOI and the SS forms were filled by the agent itself along with his details!


----------



## c_Shroff81 (Dec 7, 2016)

two2 said:


> Hi Shroff,,
> 
> If you applied in August and did not hear so far, that is way too long under usual circumstances. You must reach out to NT asking for status.
> 
> ...


Thank you, truly appreciate it, also wanted to know if my eoi states the points as 60 and my PTE score being 65 (overall) short by just 1 mark in a module, would that be a deal breaker?


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi Guys
I applied to NT as Property Manager 612112 got my assessment cleared received required score in PTE and overall EOI Points are 65 and I received acknowledgement of EOI on OCT 27th 2016. On 16 Nov my agent forwarded email from NT requesting me to send my PTE score directly from PTE Website. I followed the procedure given on email and had send the PTE result to them. Have not yet received any response. Any one else here applied as Property Manager for NT or had similar experience please share


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

NT Govt should send you an automated email saying they have received whatever your agent sent,
3 weeks to 1.5 months after the application you should get another email with your unique case number starting with BSM2016/(your number)
if you havent received either, contact NT again, send them the documents and ask them for receipt


----------



## tobby89 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi guys,
i want to ask about Visa Point Test. Is skill assessment give us additional 10 points or not?

related with this statement from government website :
*
Any other qualification*
You can receive 10 points for any other qualification or award which is recognised as suitable for your nominated occupation in your skills assessment by the relevant assessing authority.


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

Tobby89 don't know where u got this from, can you share link
As per my knowledge
5 for Australian study on top of qualification
10 for diploma and advance diploma
15 for bac or masters
20 for doctorate


----------



## tobby89 (Dec 16, 2016)

Tchin said:


> Tobby89 don't know where u got this from, can you share link
> As per my knowledge
> 5 for Australian study on top of qualification
> 10 for diploma and advance diploma
> ...


it's from this 190 official website : https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-

Check Points Test Tab > Then open Qualification section.

========================================

Qualifications
You can receive up to 20 points based on your educational qualifications at the time you were invited to apply.

Points can be awarded for your highest tertiary qualification. For example, if you have completed a Bachelor degree and a Doctorate degree, you can receive points for the *Doctorate degree.*
The relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation can usually determine whether your qualifications are of a standard that is comparable to a relevant Australian qualification.
If the relevant assessing authority that conducts your skills assessment cannot give you an opinion about your qualifications, contact Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services.
*Doctorate Degree*
To receive 20 points for a Doctorate you must have met the requirements for an award of doctorate by an Australian educational institution or the award of a Doctorate, by another educational institution, that is comparable to a Doctorate at Australian standards.
A Doctorate generally comprises more than 4 years of study, involving extensive research, coursework, exams and the writing of a thesis/dissertation. 
*Bachelor Degree*
To receive 15 points for having at least a Bachelor degree, you must have met the requirements for an award of Bachelor degree by an Australian educational institution or your qualification must be considered as at least comparable to a Bachelor level at Australian standards.
Note: To receive 15 points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree completed in Australia or overseas, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor degree level at Australian standards.
Australian Diploma or Trade qualifications
You can receive 10 points for an Australian Diploma or Australian trade qualification.
*Any other qualification
You can receive 10 points for any other qualification or award which is recognised as suitable for your nominated occupation in your skills assessment by the relevant assessing authority.*


----------



## muhabib (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi Tchin

Just wanted to know about the second acknowledgement with Ref Number. Do we necessarily get this email as I am already entered in the 7th week of application but haven't heard from them with Ref Number I only got the automated email. Further what is your observation about the prioritizing of applications, do they process as per the points score or first come first serve basis and do we have anyone in the forum who gets the invitation in the recent past.

Best Regards.

MH


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey MH, I only got 1 mail from them- that mail had this number. Did you get any mail from them at all?

What I read is that they nominate you on the occupation demand also, irrespective of points. If your occup is in demand, you get invited sooner.

There is no fixed pattern of invite. This is what I have been reading in some posts..


----------



## muhabib (Nov 4, 2016)

Dear Friends 

I found this update on various immigrant visas and it appears that NT is not offering too many invitations. Copy paste the link in your browser and have a look.

https://www.y-axis.com/wp-content/u...ound-results-21-12-16-occupation-ceilings.pdf

Lets hope for the best. 

MH


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

muhabib said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I found this update on various immigrant visas and it appears that NT is not offering too many invitations. Copy paste the link in your browser and have a look.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. It is so disheartening. Am trying to copy and paste onto the whatsapp group but failing. Wish most people could access this. It would save us some trouble waiting

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

Muhabib
Most of the people have got both emails, auto acknowledgment when they mail anything and within a month a unique number
Most people that I know who got an answere is 10+ weeks, my case personally has been almost 12 weeks(external auditor applied 20 sep)
Mostly they reject applications on the basis of employment research
I do know a couple, who got approved in 2.5 months (welfare worker 55 points) with 6 months of job in NT for 489 so no fixed pattern
And lastly it's true, it's not like NsW where everyone gets invited, NT really cherry picks


----------



## muhabib (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks Tchin 

Lets see how it goes for me as I only get an automated email so far. 

Fingers crossed !!

MH


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

muhabib said:


> Thanks Tchin
> 
> Lets see how it goes for me as I only get an automated email so far.
> 
> ...


Don't worry mate ,same situation here only the automated email.

hopefully they would start looking at our application and issue the ref no soon .
:fingerscrossed:
Cheers


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi,

I applied on 28th November 2016 for NT sponsorship (Accountant General) and not even an acknowledgement yet.

I doubt whether they were busy during the x'mas vacation.


----------



## nidhipathak (Oct 31, 2014)

*Sample commitment letter*

Hi seniors,

is it possible for someone to please share their sample commitment letter for NT?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys, to post you- NT has rejected my application..Wish you guys good luck !!


----------



## tobby89 (Dec 16, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, to post you- NT has rejected my application..Wish you guys good luck !!


Oh man.. sorry to hear that @Giri Vishnu :-(

Are they explain the reason of that rejection? And can you apply again after that ? it will be very helpful for us if you don't mind to share the rejection reason.. Cheers


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Well, they have quoted saying- They require experience in local laws and systems as well. This is stupid but can't challenge them. I am not a general HR who requires knowledge in law. I am in recruitment's. If they require local experience, then who would have it?

I can apply again but I would not do so..


----------



## tobby89 (Dec 16, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Well, they have quoted saying- They require experience in local laws and systems as well. This is stupid but can't challenge them. I am not a general HR who requires knowledge in law. I am in recruitment's. If they require local experience, then who would have it?
> 
> I can apply again but I would not do so..


That's bad.. hope you can find another way..

i don't know it will be helpful for you or not,
my friends also suggest me to apply in Tasmania ( easier to get ss but harder to get a job )
or apply in New Zealand ( but you have to get job offering first. and i don't know we can use the same skill assessment or we have to do another skill assessment )


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

GANEWAN said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Does anyone received a acknowledgement with Ref No in this week ?
> 
> I applied on 17th Nov and still no acknowledgement with ref no .


Hi , i applied on 28th Nov. No update yet. Did u ?

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

muhabib said:


> Dear Vu HoNguyen
> 
> I understand the processing time of NT however I seen some cases where the invitation was issued in the third week of application. And you are right what else we can do except being patient .
> 
> ...


Hi...m.new to this. I applied on 28th to NT for Accountant general. Pls update if u gt an acknowledgement .


GANEWAN said:


> Don't worry mate ,same situation here only the automated email.
> 
> hopefully they would start looking at our application and issue the ref no soon .
> :fingerscrossed:
> Cheers



Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan2016 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi guys is anyone here to provide a sample of statement regarding option 1 ?

Copies of documents showing strong evidence of your employability in the NT. This can be demonstrated in a number of ways by providing:

1. A statement describing how your skills and experience are in line with NT employer needs.

2. Evidence of this occupation being advertised in the NT multiple times (provide screen dumps of the job adverts, webpage links are not sufficient) and clarify how your qualifications and experience matches the job opening

3. feedback from potential employers

4. A letter of offer of employment from a Northern Territory employer.

I don't have last two. I am looking for 1 if you can help me out cheers.


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

fin123 said:


> Hi...m.new to this. I applied on 28th to NT for Accountant general. Pls update if u gt an acknowledgement .
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Ys . Pls update if u gt a response. Il do the same too. Cheers 😐😐😐

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

Dear Folks,

Just a quick question !

Do NT send 190 (not 489) invitation without job offer or close family ties in NT?


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, to post you- NT has rejected my application..Wish you guys good luck !!



Hey Giri,

Sorry to hear the bad news. Why don't you try for another state?

Regards,
Chubs


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Chub, currently my scores do not allow me..


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi ,

Anyone got the ref No ? people who applied in November 2016 .


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

GANEWAN said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Anyone got the ref No ? people who applied in November 2016 .


Hello..
Not yet 😕

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

fin123 said:


> Hello..
> Not yet 😕
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Not yet. Mine was submitted on 15th Nov 2016.


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

After waiting for over 2 months for NT nomination without luck and ref email, I've on 17th Jan, 2017 received an invite to apply for visa 190 from NSW. NSW invite came very quick ----3 weeks after applying via a separate EOI.

ADVICE!!!!!

Pls don't put all your eggs in NT basket, if possible create another EOI for NSW or any other state of your choice you never know you may be damn lucky like me.

As i sign-off from NT nomination today, I wish everyone seeking NT nomination success + speedy response from snail-like NT. 

Below my point breakdown:

Occupation: Construction Project Manager (133111)

Age (25)
Experience (15)
Education (15) 
IELTS (0)

Total w/o SS 55


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

Breath said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> After waiting for over 2 months for NT nomination without luck and ref email, I've on 17th Jan, 2017 received an invite to apply for visa 190 from NSW. NSW invite came very quick ----3 weeks after applying via a separate EOI.
> 
> ...




Hi Breath,

Congrats. Any idea how long it takes for NT to send nomination?


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

aussiedream333 said:


> Hi Breath,
> 
> Congrats. Any idea how long it takes for NT to send nomination?


I have no clue when NT will send nomination. I applied 14th Nov, 2016 apart from auto generated email i received from NT same day, nothing more to show.


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi everyone,
Can someone pls answ me for this ques. M an offshore applicant. Is it possible to apply for Tasmeniya sponsorship without a job offer ? How it works ?? Pls advice    

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## aas123 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi, I applied for NT nomination on Jan 2017. I haven't received any reply from NT. I got only auto generated reply saying that GSM takes 10-12 weeks to proceed.


----------



## c_Shroff81 (Dec 7, 2016)

could you please advise on how do i get myself a part of the whats app group for NT? (*EDITED - kaju/moderator*)

Secondly, If the case office had contact in the month of september and since then no update, Idespite having sent them an email first week of Jan, 2017) what would be suggested?

Appreciate you all for the suggestions and the feedback given/received.

Regards,
Chetan


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

Shroff 
send me your WhatsApp number with area code, I'll add you to the group

Fin
U need job offer(in field for 190, any field for 489) or graduation from TAS or close relative in TAS for nomination

Breath
Generally 1-1.5 months from application for your case number, application is normally finalised by 10-12 weeks. Though there are 3 applicants that I know off 15-16+ weeks. I'm on 13


----------



## aas123 (Jan 19, 2017)

Kaju, why are you deleting my post?


----------



## aas123 (Jan 19, 2017)

I applied for HRA nomination to NT. I haven't received any ref no. from NT. I got only auto generated email.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

aas123 said:


> Kaju, why are you deleting my post?


I have sent you a private message. But I deleted it as it was a duplicate post - that is, it was the same as the post you made 10 minutes later.


----------



## muhabib (Nov 4, 2016)

When did you apply. I submitted on 20th Nov did not get any ref number so far.


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

muhabib said:


> When did you apply. I submitted on 20th Nov did not get any ref number so far.


Cant *v* e mail *nd* check the status from them ? *M* waiting *frm* 28th Nov. 
*
Don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## aas123 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fin123, Have you submitted your application through agent?


----------



## iushesingh (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi, I am following this thread since Nov 16. I made EOI 190 for NT on 20th Nov 16 but till date didn't even received anything apart from auto acknowledgement. I see few of us are in the same boat. If somebody tried to contact NT regarding delays ? Thanks.


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ys through an agent. M an offshore applicant.

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Me too in the same boat. Almost 2 months now. Can we email them to inquire the status ?

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

how do i join this whatsapp group


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

Vovo said:


> Am not admin. PM VipinMs or smit. They will add you. Or u can PM me your digits. Have you submitted yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




how can i connect with this whatsapp group?


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

aas123 said:


> Fin123, Have you submitted your application through agent?


Ys .on 28th nov

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

iushesingh said:


> Hi, I am following this thread since Nov 16. I made EOI 190 for NT on 20th Nov 16 but till date didn't even received anything apart from auto acknowledgement. I see few of us are in the same boat. If somebody tried to contact NT regarding delays ? Thanks.


Me too in the same boat. Almost 2 months now. Can we email them to inquire the status ?        

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

manoh said:


> how can i connect with this whatsapp group?


PM me your digits. Can add you

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## aas123 (Jan 19, 2017)

Can plz someone add me in whatsapp group?


----------



## aas123 (Jan 19, 2017)

I can't send personal message.


----------



## aas123 (Jan 19, 2017)

through which agent?


----------



## Duggalt (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi guys
I am on 489 visa and completed 2 years of staying in regional area and 1 year of full time work. I am presently applying for 887 visa and am stuck with one question in the application form. After progressing 80% of the application form, it is asking me to put in VISA NUMBER, what should I write as I don't have the visa number???

Please help. I am stuck...

Hoping to hear from seniors at the earliest.
Regards


----------



## iushesingh (Jul 17, 2016)

fin123 said:


> Me too in the same boat. Almost 2 months now. Can we email them to inquire the status ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Not sure if we should ? People from 4th Nov onwards have not updated anything and also I have gathered from this forum that NT's turn around time to any enquiy is also almost around 15 days!


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

iushesingh said:


> Not sure if we should ? People from 4th Nov onwards have not updated anything and also I have gathered from this forum that NT's turn around time to any enquiy is also almost around 15 days!


Ohh realy..then no point of emailing them. I saw one person who submitted on 4th Nov got a rejection from NT.All other November people are still waiting i gues. 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## iushesingh (Jul 17, 2016)

fin123 said:


> Ohh realy..then no point of emailing them. I saw one person who submitted on 4th Nov got a rejection from NT.All other November people are still waiting i gues.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Yeah ! I guess we should keep the hopes up and wait! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## arslan2016 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi guys 
Please help me regarding sending email to NT migration department. I tried so many times to send email with application form and other required documents in three emails. But whenever i send email i receive email next day about Mail not delivered from Mail delivery system. What should I do ? Should i send application by post?

*whenever i send email i received auto reply message from NT migration mail system that we received you email.
But next day I received email from mail delivery system about message failure.


----------



## arslan2016 (Jan 11, 2017)

*Message not delivered*

Hi guys 
Please help me regarding sending email to NT migration department. I tried so many times to send email with application form and other required documents in three emails. But whenever i send email i receive email next day about Mail not delivered from Mail delivery system. What should I do ? Should i send application by post?

*whenever i send email i received auto reply message from NT migration mail system that we received you email.
But next day I received email from mail delivery system about message failure.


----------



## muhabib (Nov 4, 2016)

What is the total file size. If it is too large it usually plays around.


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi All,

Anyone got a update ? who applied in Nov 16 .

Currently waiting ,waiting from Nov 17 .....


----------



## muhabib (Nov 4, 2016)

Same here no update so far. Only recieved auto acknowledgement.


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

GANEWAN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone got a update ? who applied in Nov 16 .
> 
> Currently waiting ,waiting from Nov 17 .....



hi,

i applied on oct 489 and still awaiting. we are in same boat. Did they asked any additional documents?

hope sooner.


----------



## harmeen (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi,

I applied for skill assessment for NT SS in November 2016, I have not received any response from them so far, PS - This reassessment of skills.


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

GANEWAN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone got a update ? who applied in Nov 16 .
> 
> Currently waiting ,waiting from Nov 17 .....


Me too 😕

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

harmeen said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for skill assessment for NT SS in November 2016, I have not received any response from them so far, PS - This reassessment of skills.




In which occupation applied for reassessment previously got Negative?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan2016 (Jan 11, 2017)

muhabib said:


> What is the total file size. If it is too large it usually plays around.


I divided in 3 three emails. 13MB, 14MB, 5MB


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

manoh said:


> hi,
> 
> i applied on oct 489 and still awaiting. we are in same boat. Did they asked any additional documents?
> 
> hope sooner.


Nope only the auto acknowledgement . Did you receive the Ref No ?


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

manoh said:


> hi,
> 
> i applied on oct 489 and still awaiting. we are in same boat. Did they asked any additional documents?
> 
> hope sooner.


What is your occupation ? 😯😯😯

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## aas123 (Jan 19, 2017)

Still awaiting. No updates from NT.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

*NT mail*



muhabib said:


> What is the total file size. If it is too large it usually plays around.


I have submitted my application ( 1nd Feb 2017) and got mail from them that they acknowledged my mail. my mail size was 13.5MB ...till today don't received any other mail yet...
what is the waiting time 10 weeks or 18 weeks to get a reply :fingerscrossed:


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

*NT apply*



arslan2016 said:


> Hi guys
> Please help me regarding sending email to NT migration department. I tried so many times to send email with application form and other required documents in three emails. But whenever i send email i receive email next day about Mail not delivered from Mail delivery system. What should I do ? Should i send application by post?
> 
> *whenever i send email i received auto reply message from NT migration mail system that we received you email.
> But next day I received email from mail delivery system about message failure.


My mail was 13.5 Mb and got acknowledged on 1st Feb ...till now no delivery failure massage


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

fin123 said:


> Ohh realy..then no point of emailing them. I saw one person who submitted on 4th Nov got a rejection from NT.All other November people are still waiting i gues.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk



What was the reason of rejection ??


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

what is the current time line to get an invitation. Did any one get invitation recently ? please share This NT group has the less posting people i think !!!


----------



## aas123 (Jan 19, 2017)

No updates from NT


----------



## nahid_sumit (Dec 11, 2016)

islam03 said:


> I have submitted my application ( 1nd Feb 2017) and got mail from them that they acknowledged my mail. my mail size was 13.5MB ...till today don't received any other mail yet...
> what is the waiting time 10 weeks or 18 weeks to get a reply :fingerscrossed:


Hi,
Could you please help me understand this. I just received the acknowledgement email from NT. Am I suppose to get any other following email from them? 

Thanks
Kazi


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

no just wait till they reply...


----------



## Zakiy (Jan 14, 2017)

nahid_sumit said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help me understand this. I just received the acknowledgement email from NT. Am I suppose to get any other following email from them?
> 
> Thanks
> Kazi


Hi, 
What types of reply did you receive from them?


----------



## Zakiy (Jan 14, 2017)

nahid_sumit said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help me understand this. I just received the acknowledgement email from NT. Am I suppose to get any other following email from them?
> 
> Thanks
> Kazi


Hi,

Could you please tell me what types of reply did you receive? Does it auto reply?

Thanks,
Zakir


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

in the 190 or 489 form how much asset or cash you guys have showed that will be taken with you.in the evidence of asset portion u have to show 30k for single applicant. but in the form they said how much you will bring with u?? what u guys have written.


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

islam03 said:


> what is the current time line to get an invitation. Did any one get invitation recently ? please share This NT group has the less posting people i think !!!


Submitted EOI on & got acknowledgement on 27th Oct 2017 for 612112 Property Manager. On 16th Nov received email from NT to send PTE Score directly to them, case # had been assigned. Did forward the official reports PTE Academic account to them on 17th of November. Had been waiting till date for a response after that.  Its taking much longer than i thought before. If there is any watts up group for NT please do let me know??


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

naumanukhan said:


> Submitted EOI on & got acknowledgement on 27th Oct 2017 for 612112 Property Manager. On 16th Nov received email from NT to send PTE Score directly to them, case # had been assigned. Did forward the official reports PTE Academic account to them on 17th of November. Had been waiting till date for a response after that.  Its taking much longer than i thought before. If there is any watts up group for NT please do let me know??


Hi . It sems somthing is happening since November. Lot of forum friends waiting from November without even receiving an acknowledgement.As per my agent NT director has clearly stated that it can take more than 3 months due to the high volume of applications..😞😞

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

Yap Fin123 is correct ,I just received a response mail from NT stating that the processing time would be considerably long than expected due to Christmas and new year holiday,absenteeism etc .so the wait would be much longer ....stay strong friends ,never give up


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

GANEWAN said:


> Yap Fin123 is correct ,I just received a response mail from NT stating that the processing time would be considerably long than expected due to Christmas and new year holiday,absenteeism etc .so the wait would be much longer ....stay strong friends ,never give up


Yes. I heard most of the Australians tend to utilize there annual leave during January. So these issues would have further delayd the process. 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## nahid_sumit (Dec 11, 2016)

Zakiy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please tell me what types of reply did you receive? Does it auto reply?
> 
> ...


Yes, it was just an automatic reply given below. Is there any other email I should receive following this email?

_________________________________________________________________
This is an automated reply acknowledging we have received your e-mail. Please do not reply to this e-mail.

The Migration NT team is currently experiencing a high volume of applications and enquiries. As a result processing times are longer than normally expected.

At present processing times are:

· RSMS or NT DAMA applications: approximately 3-4 weeks
· GSM applications and general enquiries: approximately 10 weeks

If you making an enquiry on behalf of a Northern Territory based business please call 08 8999 5264, leave a message and a Migration NT team member will respond to you.

Regards
Migration NT

Employment and Skilling | Department of Trade, Business and Innovation | Northern Territory Government, Australia
Level 2, Development House, 76 The Esplanade, Darwin NT 0800 | GPO Box 3200 Darwin NT 0801
t: +61 8 8999 5264 | f: +61 8 8999 6096 | e: [email protected] | w: australiasnorthernterritory.com.au

The NT is the best place to do business and work - driving the right environment for business, industry and workers


----------



## santa cruise (Dec 7, 2016)

Does anyone know why I submitted 2 EOIs 190 for NSW and NT SS half month ago but They seem not to turn up in myimmitracker.com for subclass 190?
Anyone in similar situation? 
Thanks


----------



## Zakiy (Jan 14, 2017)

nahid_sumit said:


> Yes, it was just an automatic reply given below. Is there any other email I should receive following this email?
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> This is an automated reply acknowledging we have received your e-mail. Please do not reply to this e-mail.
> ...



I have also receive auto reply. As I learnt from this forum, there is no other mail until final decision.


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

Received the below email yesterday from NT Migration Team. 


Good morning Mr xxxxxx

Thank you for your email seeking an acknowledgement/update on the processing of your application for Northern Territory nomination.

Unfortunately, due to significant increases in applications for Northern Territory nomination, staff absences and changes and the Christmas/New Year holiday period, the time for receipting and processing nomination applications has extended considerably. Actions have been taken to address these delays over the coming weeks. However, during this time, we request that you please refrain from seeking updates as responding to emails takes time that could be better used in registration and processing.

Thank you for your patience.
Regards

Migration NT
Department of Trade, Business and Innovation | Northern Territory Government, Australia
Level 2, Development House, 76 The Esplanade, Darwin NT 0800 | GPO Box 3200 Darwin NT 0801
t: +61 8 8999 5264 | f: +61 8 8999 6096 | e: [email protected] | w: www.australiasnothernterritory.com.au


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

When did u submit your application?



Breath said:


> Received the below email yesterday from NT Migration Team.
> 
> 
> Good morning Mr xxxxxx
> ...


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

lingling said:


> When did u submit your application?



14th November 2016.....12 weeks & 3 days ago!


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Breath said:


> Received the below email yesterday from NT Migration Team.
> 
> 
> Good morning Mr xxxxxx
> ...


Thank you for sharing this. Will keep our hopes alive.

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

fin123 said:


> Hi . It sems somthing is happening since November. Lot of forum friends waiting from November without even receiving an acknowledgement.As per my agent NT director has clearly stated that it can take more than 3 months due to the high volume of applications..😞😞
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Yes I hope its routine delay and they are not changing any immigration rules etc


----------



## iushesingh (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the update !


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Breath said:


> 14th November 2016.....12 weeks & 3 days ago!


About the same time then. Mine was on 15th Nov :help:


----------



## leoudit (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi All,

I am filling my Northern Territory 190 application and need clarity on the below mentioned questions, which we have to submit with the supporting documents. 

* Evidence that the applicant has undertaken research on the NT and has knowledge of the relocation costs, living expenses (e.g. food, utilities, rent, etc.), and accommodation costs involved with settling in the NT 

* Persuasive evidence to demonstrate employability in the NT in the nominated occupation or a copy of the letter of offer or employment contact if a NT employer has offered employment to the main applicant in their nominated occupation or closely related occupation

Request you to share some relevant document in regards with the above mentioned points.

Thanks


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

Damn 12 weeks and no ref no yet .Feeling damn upset


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

GANEWAN said:


> Damn 12 weeks and no ref no yet .Feeling damn upset


Hi there, I'm into my 14th week.... when will we ever get the golden mail????


----------



## Zakiy (Jan 14, 2017)

lingling said:


> Hi there, I'm into my 14th week.... when will we ever get the golden mail????



It is really disappointing that NT is taking huge time but we have nothing to do!!


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Zakiy said:


> It is really disappointing that NT is taking huge time but we have nothing to do!!


Yes. They said they gona fix it within weeks. But no response sofar. Frustrating 😕😕😕😕

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## Suthark (Feb 14, 2017)

Hello everyone , my name is Kaushal and I have applied for 489 on 16 December and got aknowdlge email that processing period is 10 weeks. I am on now 9 week. My total score point is 65 with occupation 361311. I think only I am on this occupation without any competition. Very rarely this occupation people migrate here . What do you think for chances of positive outcome ??? I have no relatives in Nt and not residing or working there but occupation is in NT list. And it is in industry demand list as well.


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Suthark said:


> Hello everyone , my name is Kaushal and I have applied for 489 on 16 December and got aknowdlge email that processing period is 10 weeks. I am on now 9 week. My total score point is 65 with occupation 361311. I think only I am on this occupation without any competition. Very rarely this occupation people migrate here . What do you think for chances of positive outcome ??? I have no relatives in Nt and not residing or working there but occupation is in NT list. And it is in industry demand list as well.


As per my knowledge irrespective of the occupation NT keeps us waiting for an unacceptable time. I am really fedup of them. 😞😞😞😞

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

fin123 said:


> As per my knowledge irrespective of the occupation NT keeps us waiting for an unacceptable time. I am really fedup of them. 😞😞😞😞
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Really disappointed with NT because all papers and scores are as per requirement, I am in my 15th Week waiting. Really alarmingly slow process :frusty:


----------



## Suthark (Feb 14, 2017)

Hello friends , 
I tried to call them however there is no contact to talk with them regarding skill
Migration and only option is to email them and after doing it we get auto reply that general enquiry would take 10 weeks ???


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Suthark said:


> Hello friends ,
> I tried to call them however there is no contact to talk with them regarding skill
> Migration and only option is to email them and after doing it we get auto reply that general enquiry would take 10 weeks ???


I am from a developing country. But our government officials are far more better than NT. What if they inform that our application is rejected after this long. 😬😬😬

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## Zakiy (Jan 14, 2017)

fin123 said:


> I am from a developing country. But our government officials are far more better than NT. What if they inform that our application is rejected after this long. 😬😬😬
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


What to do unless wait wait and wait.....so waiting and nothing to do. 
We have no option but wait.... really fedup...and embarrassing....


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

12 weeks just wasted without even processing ,don't know how long they would take to give a outcome    feeling damn hopeless .


----------



## santa cruise (Dec 7, 2016)

bobinv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In their requirements, they ask for certified copies of documents. For this purpose, should be get the copies notarised or will colour copies of original documents be sufficient?
> 
> Thanks





mithu93ku said:


> the copies which is notarised and then colour Scanned !


I just digged up this issue, anyone apply for NT SS just send their application with certified copy? If so, how to send the skill assessment when the Assessing authority only send an "unsigned paper " via email on the job code and experience?

How to certified an unsigned document.?
Thanks


----------



## Zakiy (Jan 14, 2017)

santa cruise said:


> I just digged up this issue, anyone apply for NT SS just send their application with certified copy? If so, how to send the skill assessment when the Assessing authority only send an "unsigned paper " via email on the job code and experience?
> 
> How to certified an unsigned document.?
> Thanks


Something they are asking for, it is really ********!!!


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

GANEWAN said:


> 12 weeks just wasted without even processing ,don't know how long they would take to give a outcome    feeling damn hopeless .


Ganewan, my skill is that of an accountant n I'm into my 14th week of waiting. Both of us don't have choice but to wait for NT to want us. Number of state sponsoring our skill is a nightmare. Recent update is NSW may stop sponsoring accountant, not too sure about Mgmt accountant though .


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

lingling said:


> Ganewan, my skill is that of an accountant n I'm into my 14th week of waiting. Both of us don't have choice but to wait for NT to want us. Number of state sponsoring our skill is a nightmare. Recent update is NSW may stop sponsoring accountant, not too sure about Mgmt accountant though .


Lingling-- Mine is also for General Accountant.I also noticed that NSW is becoming more selective in the invitation process. Will that make any change in the NT sponsoring process ? 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## kris007 (Sep 12, 2016)

*Hi*

I am also planning to apply for insurance broker. I need your help on one point in the application.

"5.2 Do you need to be registered and / or licensed to work in your occupation in Australia?"

What to answer for the above question? insurance broker profile says licensing may be required. But where to apply?

Will they reject the application if i replied NO for the question "If so, have you applied to be licensed and / or registered in Australia? "

Thanks


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

fin123 said:


> Lingling-- Mine is also for General Accountant.I also noticed that NSW is becoming more selective in the invitation process. Will that make any change in the NT sponsoring process ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Fin, no announcement of change by NT when i checked their website site but they can only get more stringent. WA removed accountant on 1st Feb so we r left with NSW, NT n Tasmania (which need job offer n even if u are already working there they may not sponsor u). So looks like more accountant will be flocking to NT soon. I'm not sure about other skills.lskills.l


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

lingling said:


> Fin, no announcement of change by NT when i checked their website site but they can only get more stringent. WA removed accountant on 1st Feb so we r left with NSW, NT n Tasmania (which need job offer n even if u are already working there they may not sponsor u). So looks like more accountant will be flocking to NT soon. I'm not sure about other skills.lskills.l


Hmm. Bt NT doesnt consider the point breakdown nd jst invite based on demand as i knw. So wil hope they invite us before becoming more selective lyk NSW. 
Do u knw any other Accountant recently invited by NT? Stil our occupation is in demand in NT. So thers no reason for them to delay this. 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

fin123 said:


> Hmm. Bt NT doesnt consider the point breakdown nd jst invite based on demand as i knw. So wil hope they invite us before becoming more selective lyk NSW.
> Do u knw any other Accountant recently invited by NT? Stil our occupation is in demand in NT. So thers no reason for them to delay this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Unfortunately things in NT have been like dead since those EOI lodged in Nov 2016. No update whatsoever for any skill, unless those invited is not sharing in this blog.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Suthark said:


> Hello everyone , my name is Kaushal and I have applied for 489 on 16 December and got aknowdlge email that processing period is 10 weeks. I am on now 9 week. My total score point is 65 with occupation 361311. I think only I am on this occupation without any competition. Very rarely this occupation people migrate here . What do you think for chances of positive outcome ??? I have no relatives in Nt and not residing or working there but occupation is in NT list. And it is in industry demand list as well.


NT nomination is being time consuming, you just wait and watch. This is a straight way. No one can say confirm about your outcome.


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

lingling said:


> Unfortunately things in NT have been like dead since those EOI lodged in Nov 2016. No update whatsoever for any skill, unless those invited is not sharing in this blog.


Hey lingling... heard that thers no chance of getting 489 for pro rata occupations since there are more than enough 189 requests. U have any idea? In that case y are we still keeping hopes ? 😢😢

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## Zakiy (Jan 14, 2017)

Is there anyone member who got nomination from NT? Is everybody registered in this forum? Please update your data whenever you got the feedback from NT for nomination or any related. I am very much eager to know the update and I think everybody in this forum.

What does NT do? Don't they have enough employee to work! It is dishearten for us.


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Zakiy said:


> Is there anyone member who got nomination from NT? Is everybody registered in this forum? Please update your data whenever you got the feedback from NT for nomination or any related. I am very much eager to know the update and I think everybody in this forum.
> 
> What does NT do? Don't they have enough employee to work! It is dishearten for us.


I am waiting from 28th November. 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## Suthark (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi fin , what is pro rata occupation. My occupation is veterinary nurse and it is only in NT list not in sol . So does anything affect me ??


----------



## Zakiy (Jan 14, 2017)

fin123 said:


> I am waiting from 28th November.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


I applied on 18th January, 2017. So, i may think to wait for 4 months or more...


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

fin123 said:


> Hey lingling... heard that thers no chance of getting 489 for pro rata occupations since there are more than enough 189 requests. U have any idea? In that case y are we still keeping hopes ? 😢😢
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


I have not heard about that. Nevertheless, reality is 189 people would very likely not come to NT.... unless they have very good reason to do so. Thus, if businesses in NT needs accountant, the state has to continue to invite accountant. However, it will very likely be 489 to ensure the accountants invited so actually serve and stay in NT. I hope I'm not kidding myself by believing so.


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

lingling said:


> I have not heard about that. Nevertheless, reality is 189 people would very likely not come to NT.... unless they have very good reason to do so. Thus, if businesses in NT needs accountant, the state has to continue to invite accountant. However, it will very likely be 489 to ensure the accountants invited so actually serve and stay in NT. I hope I'm not kidding myself by believing so.


Thanks friend. Wil wait and watch then. 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Suthark said:


> Hi fin , what is pro rata occupation. My occupation is veterinary nurse and it is only in NT list not in sol . So does anything affect me ??


No..DIBP has named some occupations as pro rata due to high demand..lyk Accountants,ICT etc

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Zakiy said:


> I applied on 18th January, 2017. So, i may think to wait for 4 months or more...


Whats your occupation ? What is the time frame they have mentioned In the NT auto reply ? Same old 3 months ?

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Dear friends, after waiting for 15 weeks (EOI submitted on 15 Nov), I finally received an email acknowledgement with case number. But the new email state that I may have to wait for at least another 12 weeks!

Thank you for your client’s application.

Once it has been processed we will advise you of the outcome. The case officer may contact you at the time of assessment if further documents or information are required.

While your client’s application has been registered, due to the volume of nomination applications being received we anticipate that you may not receive an outcome for at least another 12 weeks.

Please note that we do not offer priority processing for nominations.* All nominations will be processed in the order in which they are received.

Regards 

Migration NT


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

Well at least you know the process is started ,but this much of delay is unacceptable however we have no other option rather than wait n watch for the outcome .


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

lingling said:


> Dear friends, after waiting for 15 weeks (EOI submitted on 15 Nov), I finally received an email acknowledgement with case number. But the new email state that I may have to wait for at least another 12 weeks!
> 
> Thank you for your client’s application.
> 
> ...


Oh finaly....gud to hear!!! Bt for another 3 months.!! 😯

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

GANEWAN said:


> Well at least you know the process is started ,but this much of delay is unacceptable however we have no other option rather than wait n watch for the outcome .


Ys. I dont know y they cant recruit more people to the migration department. !!

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi All,

Just received an email from Migration NT ,Case no is assigned but same case they would take another 12 months to provide an outcome . well hope it would be a positive one after waiting for this much long .

Cheers !!!


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

fin123 said:


> Ys. I dont know y they cant recruit more people to the migration department. !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Fin, u got your email?


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

lingling said:


> Fin, u got your email?


No not yet ..😕

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

GANEWAN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received an email from Migration NT ,Case no is assigned but same case they would take another 12 months to provide an outcome . well hope it would be a positive one after waiting for this much long .
> 
> Cheers !!!


Hello friend.what is your submission date?

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

fin123 said:


> Hello friend.what is your submission date?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Fin, u are general accountant or Mgmt accountant? EOI date? Doc submission to NT date?


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

lingling said:


> Fin, u are general accountant or Mgmt accountant? EOI date? Doc submission to NT date?


Gen Accountant. Submitted on 28th Nov.😕

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonemeka (Sep 22, 2014)

I submitted my application on February 8 and I have only gotten the auto reply..

I'm going for the 489 and my job title is Medical Laboratory technician


----------



## Jasonemeka (Sep 22, 2014)

My colleagues that got the NT nomination last year told me that it takes NT 2 weeks after the auto reply to give you a case number and 8 more weeks to get nominated.

Is it peculiar to the occupation being nominated for?


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Jasonemeka said:


> My colleagues that got the NT nomination last year told me that it takes NT 2 weeks after the auto reply to give you a case number and 8 more weeks to get nominated.
> 
> Is it peculiar to the occupation being nominated for?


That timeline is history. Per their auto reply, at least 10 weeks (most of us waited for more than 15 weeks) for the case number n thereafter another 12 weeks for outcome.


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

fin123 said:


> Hello friend.what is your submission date?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Hi Applied on 17th Nov 2016 ,based on the trend you would receive your ref no in the first week of March .


----------



## Jasonemeka (Sep 22, 2014)

lingling said:


> That timeline is history. Per their auto reply, at least 10 weeks (most of us waited for more than 15 weeks) for the case number n thereafter another 12 weeks for outcome.


Wow!


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

GANEWAN said:


> Hi Applied on 17th Nov 2016 ,based on the trend you would receive your ref no in the first week of March .


Ys. Thanks Ganewan. Wil wait nd c.

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

Submitted EOI on & got acknowledgement on 27th Oct 2017 for 612112 Property Manager. On 16th Nov received email from NT to send PTE Score directly to them, case # had been assigned. Did forward the official reports PTE Academic account to them on 17th of November. Had been waiting till date for a response after that. As per my consultant NT can even take further 10 weeks which is really strange as maximum time was suppose to be 10 /12 weeks after EOI submission. Already 15 Weeks have passed. If NT state require skill immigration they need to process application on time its really frustrating. Anyone had any success with NT ?


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

lingling said:


> Dear friends, after waiting for 15 weeks (EOI submitted on 15 Nov), I finally received an email acknowledgement with case number. But the new email state that I may have to wait for at least another 12 weeks!
> 
> Thank you for your client’s application.
> 
> ...


Hi lingling,


If acknowledgement is going to take so long, one can only imagine the time taken for nomination and visa. Which would make it a full a year


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

aussiedream333 said:


> Hi lingling,
> 
> 
> If acknowledgement is going to take so long, one can only imagine the time taken for nomination and visa. Which would make it a full a year


15 weeks + at least 12 weeks + 3 mths for visa.... almost a year but worth the wait if we finally gets it


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

fin123 said:


> Me too in the same boat. Almost 2 months now. Can we email them to inquire the status ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Hello friend.
Did u gt an email ? 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

did they respond our email enquiry? i am still in waiting list....damp long wait...


----------



## Zakiy (Jan 14, 2017)

Is there anyone getting feedback? I am waiting for long time. It is very time consuming and dam ****!!!


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

fin123 said:


> Ys. Thanks Ganewan. Wil wait nd c.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Hey Bro ,did you receive the Case no ??


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

GANEWAN said:


> Hey Bro ,did you receive the Case no ??


No friend.. I cant even find anyother in the forum who applied during 20 th to 30th November to check the status with them. 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Fin, 

Do you mean to say that you did not even get the acknowledgement email (with case number) after two months of submission? If yes, you should send them an email asking for status or case number. 

Note: I applied last year on 16th April 2016 and I got my case number on 20th April 2016. 

Rgds/T2



fin123 said:


> No friend.. I cant even find anyother in the forum who applied during 20 th to 30th November to check the status with them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

two2 said:


> Hi Fin,
> 
> Do you mean to say that you did not even get the acknowledgement email (with case number) after two months of submission? If yes, you should send them an email asking for status or case number.
> 
> ...


Yp mate.To b sad thats the history. Now they are taking more than 3 months to acknowledge and plus 3 months for the decision. 😕

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Till last year NT was the least favorite state by applicants and today they are taking this long time  Sad . . . 



fin123 said:


> Yp mate.To b sad thats the history. Now they are taking more than 3 months to acknowledge and plus 3 months for the decision. 😕
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunkamir (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello Friends!

Im planning to apply for EOI but got stuck with evidence of financial capacity.

Friends can i show my parents property as evidence of financial capacity? Is any1 here who has done this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Although not very sure about it, but I guess you can calculate the amount as a legal heir and prepare your financial summary. 

The most preferred items to include are: Cash/Bank Balance, Car/Property in your name, Savings Certificates, and Gold Jewelry etc. 

My only point is that nothing should stop you from proceeding; if not very clear, you can go ahead and submit your application. If they require any clarifications, they will write you back. 

All the best . . . 

Rgds/T2



Hunkamir said:


> Hello Friends!
> 
> Im planning to apply for EOI but got stuck with evidence of financial capacity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hunkamir (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks for the advice dear, prob is i dont hav tht much amount on my name to show thm.


----------



## Hunkamir (Feb 28, 2017)

1 more doubt is can i add money in my account now n show them or it has to in my account from certain period of time?


----------



## c_Shroff81 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hunkamir said:


> 1 more doubt is can i add money in my account now n show them or it has to in my account from certain period of time?


Hello Hunkamir,

Per my understanding, I would rather suggest you not to go with depositing the money in one shot and simply wait thill the outcome, as the decision time is too time-consuming. Rather it would be suggestive to have your parents financial documents attached and you can also include your payslips along with the savings accumulated.

Regards,
Chetan Shroff


----------



## c_Shroff81 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I applied for state nomination in august, got an update from officer (in september) asking for my pte score and since then no communication, recently did my agent send them an email asking about the status to which the reply stated another 12 weeks. Seems like the reply is automated and is send to anyone reaching the department asking for the states. Its been more then 7 months and the outcome is still unclear!

Totally disappointed, any suggestions would be appreciated.

Regards,
Chetan Shroff


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

Guys what exactly is correct sequence of steps for NT SS? I am currently submitting my skill assessment with VETASSES.

After I have the assessment, should i submit the application on skill select or at the NT state website?

Please confirm.


----------



## c_Shroff81 (Dec 7, 2016)

Enzali said:


> Guys what exactly is correct sequence of steps for NT SS? I am currently submitting my skill assessment with VETASSES.
> 
> After I have the assessment, should i submit the application on skill select or at the NT state website?
> 
> Please confirm.


Hello,

To my understanding, once you have the outcome from vetasses, you need to lodge an EOI and after that apply for SS through skill select. Suggestive to jump on the NT states website for further details as it has ample of information needed.

Regards,
Chetan Shroff


----------



## Hunkamir (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks Chetan, i would consider your advice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2017)

hi do update when u receive nomniation from NT. i am thinking of applying next month as well. just want to know estimated time they take now for processing requests.



Jasonemeka said:


> Wow!


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

c_Shroff81 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I applied for state nomination in august, got an update from officer (in september) asking for my pte score and since then no communication, recently did my agent send them an email asking about the status to which the reply stated another 12 weeks. Seems like the reply is automated and is send to anyone reaching the department asking for the states. Its been more then 7 months and the outcome is still unclear!
> 
> ...


We are in same Boat applied in Late Oct and sent PTE score in Nov. My agent got same reply of 12 weeks further time. Its really frustrating :frusty: After assessment and getting required score in PTE and submitting all the other requirement I really fail to understand this delay. Not sure whats going on with NT ??


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

naumanukhan said:


> We are in same Boat applied in Late Oct and sent PTE score in Nov. My agent got same reply of 12 weeks further time. Its really frustrating :frusty: After assessment and getting required score in PTE and submitting all the other requirement I really fail to understand this delay. Not sure whats going on with NT ??


Did u get email with BSM?


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

c_Shroff81 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I applied for state nomination in august, got an update from officer (in september) asking for my pte score and since then no communication, recently did my agent send them an email asking about the status to which the reply stated another 12 weeks. Seems like the reply is automated and is send to anyone reaching the department asking for the states. Its been more then 7 months and the outcome is still unclear!
> 
> ...


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

lingling said:


> Did u get email with BSM?


Yes on Nov 16th Email they have BSM as well when they asked for PTE score to be sent them through PTE website.


----------



## c_Shroff81 (Dec 7, 2016)

manoh said:


> c_Shroff81 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello friends..
Im in to the 14th week.pending acknowledgememt. 😕

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

fin123 said:


> Hello friends..
> Im in to the 14th week.pending acknowledgememt. 😕
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Hi, What does it exactly mean by Acknowledgement? Have you not heard back from them at all since you submitted your assessment? What does it show as status in your online account?


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

fin123 said:


> Hello friends..
> Im in to the 14th week.pending acknowledgememt. 😕
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


by 14 weeks,You mean you got the invitation and only waiting for visa grant?:israel:


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Enzali said:


> Hi, What does it exactly mean by Acknowledgement? Have you not heard back from them at all since you submitted your assessment? What does it show as status in your online account?


Ys.Nt has not yet acknowledged my sponsorship application.

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetiana35 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello everyone! I see at this forum that NT gives 489 visa rather 190. But I'm confusing about job opportunities in small sities with low population. With 489v you can't work in Darwin as far as I know. My occupation ss just in NT CSOL...


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Enzali, 

The general steps are below: 

1. Skills Assessment from the respective authority 
2. Submit an EOI in SkillSelect (also required English Language Score)
3. Apply to NT Government through the recommended formats (email)
4. NT will either approve your application directly in SkillSelect OR they will send you email with updates
5. You will receive an email from DIBP to proceed for your visa application 

Once you reach there, let us know and we will be glad to assist. 

Rgds/T2



Enzali said:


> Guys what exactly is correct sequence of steps for NT SS? I am currently submitting my skill assessment with VETASSES.
> 
> After I have the assessment, should i submit the application on skill select or at the NT state website?
> 
> Please confirm.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Tetiana, 

The whole of NT including Darwin is considered Regional Area. 

The opportunities, of course, are way more limited than Victoria or NSW. This is the reason I refused their offer for 489. 

Rgds/T2



Tetiana35 said:


> Hello everyone! I see at this forum that NT gives 489 visa rather 190. But I'm confusing about job opportunities in small sities with low population. With 489v you can't work in Darwin as far as I know. My occupation ss just in NT CSOL...


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi, 

Did you apply to any state? 

Rgds/T2



c_Shroff81 said:


> manoh said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

GANEWAN said:


> Hey Bro ,did you receive the Case no ??


Hello friend. 
Do you know any one who applied during Nov 15 th to 30th ? 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

fin123 said:


> Hello friend.
> Do you know any one who applied during Nov 15 th to 30th ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


As per my understanding only 6 ppl got the case no who applied in the first 3 week of Nov 16 .They cut off sending the bSb no from 20th Nov .

Thats why I said you would probably receive you'r BSB no in the first week of March 17 ,seems like the process is slow than expected and even people who got the case no have to wait 12 weeks to get the outcome .

I understand your situation bro but be strong , the positive outcome is worth the waiting time ,I hope you would get your case no as soon as possible .

Cheers mate


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

GANEWAN said:


> As per my understanding only 6 ppl got the case no who applied in the first 3 week of Nov 16 .They cut off sending the bSb no from 20th Nov .
> 
> Thats why I said you would probably receive you'r BSB no in the first week of March 17 ,seems like the process is slow than expected and even people who got the case no have to wait 12 weeks to get the outcome .
> 
> ...


Thank you mate.Appreciate ur words. Will be little patient. Meantime pls update me if you get any news of November 4th week people. 

Regards.
Fin

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

Finally got the response from NT, Submitted EOI in last week of Oct. NT denied Skilled-Nominated (Permanent) (Subclass 190) but offered me to apply for the Skilled-Regional Nominated (Provisional) (Subclass 489) visa. Any one else who is in this situation? Or currently working in 489 visa in NT???


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

naumanukhan said:


> Finally got the response from NT, Submitted EOI in last week of Oct. NT denied Skilled-Nominated (Permanent) (Subclass 190) but offered me to apply for the Skilled-Regional Nominated (Provisional) (Subclass 489) visa. Any one else who is in this situation? Or currently working in 489 visa in NT???


U got an invite. That's fantastic! Pls share your skill. Your points without SS? Read that those who got invite are mainly under 489. 190 invite is rare.


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

naumanukhan said:


> Finally got the response from NT, Submitted EOI in last week of Oct. NT denied Skilled-Nominated (Permanent) (Subclass 190) but offered me to apply for the Skilled-Regional Nominated (Provisional) (Subclass 489) visa. Any one else who is in this situation? Or currently working in 489 visa in NT???


Thats a good news mate  Congrats


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

naumanukhan said:


> Finally got the response from NT, Submitted EOI in last week of Oct. NT denied Skilled-Nominated (Permanent) (Subclass 190) but offered me to apply for the Skilled-Regional Nominated (Provisional) (Subclass 489) visa. Any one else who is in this situation? Or currently working in 489 visa in NT???


Congratzzz .happy for u ..

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

naumanukhan said:


> Finally got the response from NT, Submitted EOI in last week of Oct. NT denied Skilled-Nominated (Permanent) (Subclass 190) but offered me to apply for the Skilled-Regional Nominated (Provisional) (Subclass 489) visa. Any one else who is in this situation? Or currently working in 489 visa in NT???


Are you from Karachi brother?


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello friends. 

I got my acknowledgement with the case number .

Sponsorship application submitted on 28th Nov 2016
Acknowledgement recieved on 10th March 2017
Invitation -pending

Cheers.!!!

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

Dear Folks,

Just need to confirm that I am Telecom Engineer and done with assessment from EA as well. My question is whether there is additional requirement for membership / licensing as mentioned in their website or assessment letter is enough for it.

Any early response would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

naumanukhan said:


> Finally got the response from NT, Submitted EOI in last week of Oct. NT denied Skilled-Nominated (Permanent) (Subclass 190) but offered me to apply for the Skilled-Regional Nominated (Provisional) (Subclass 489) visa. Any one else who is in this situation? Or currently working in 489 visa in NT???


Hi Nauman,

Congratz brother.

May I know under which Anzsco code did you apply?


----------



## c_Shroff81 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi,

Received rejection letter for 190 from NT for HR adviser despite sharing the responses from the employer. May be almighty would have better plans. Good luck and all the best for the future to you all.


Regards,
Chetan


----------



## c_Shroff81 (Dec 7, 2016)

two2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you apply to any state?
> 
> ...


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

c_Shroff81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Received rejection letter for 190 from NT for HR adviser despite sharing the responses from the employer. May be almighty would have better plans. Good luck and all the best for the future to you all.
> 
> ...


Hi,

did they mention any reason?
Were you successful in having your skills assessed?


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

lingling said:


> U got an invite. That's fantastic! Pls share your skill. Your points without SS? Read that those who got invite are mainly under 489. 190 invite is rare.


Property Manager
I agree very rare to get 190 in NT


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

leapp said:


> Are you from Karachi brother?


yes


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

enzali said:


> hi nauman,
> 
> congratz brother.
> 
> May i know under which anzsco code did you apply?


 612112


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

c_Shroff81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Received rejection letter for 190 from NT for HR adviser despite sharing the responses from the employer. May be almighty would have better plans. Good luck and all the best for the future to you all.
> 
> ...


Oh. I saw a similar case wher NT has rejected HR Advicer saying that they need people with local experience. Bdw its bad if they are rejecting you after months wasting al the important time of an applicant. 

Fin.

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

naumanukhan said:


> yes


Glad to hear that. I am in the process of applying and done with assessment recently. Would require your assistance in this regard please.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Nauman,

You are right about NT offering 489 vs. 190. 

They offered 489 to me also in response to my application for 190; however I refused. 

All the best. 

Rgds/T2



naumanukhan said:


> Property Manager
> I agree very rare to get 190 in NT


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Did they not offer you 489? This is cruel  



c_Shroff81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Received rejection letter for 190 from NT for HR adviser despite sharing the responses from the employer. May be almighty would have better plans. Good luck and all the best for the future to you all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zakiy (Jan 14, 2017)

naumanukhan said:


> Finally got the response from NT, Submitted EOI in last week of Oct. NT denied Skilled-Nominated (Permanent) (Subclass 190) but offered me to apply for the Skilled-Regional Nominated (Provisional) (Subclass 489) visa. Any one else who is in this situation? Or currently working in 489 visa in NT???


In which category bro?


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

two2 said:


> Hi Nauman,
> 
> You are right about NT offering 489 vs. 190.
> 
> ...


Hi, you are privileged as u have the choice to reject and apply to another state. Some of us just have to be contented and take whatever is offered


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

This is ridiculous if they are rejecting candidates bases on 'local experience' reasoning. If they need people with local experience, why have they kept the occupation of HR Advisor open in their state nomination list. 

NT has been the most disappointing state for skilled immigration. They ask people to apply for 190 and after months of waiting they offer them 489 visa, that too, for successful candidates. Others get rejected often. 

I wish the situation gets better soon. 

Rgds/T2



fin123 said:


> Oh. I saw a similar case wher NT has rejected HR Advicer saying that they need people with local experience. Bdw its bad if they are rejecting you after months wasting al the important time of an applicant.
> 
> Fin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Your occupation is open at ACT. Did you manage to apply there? 

Rgds/T2



naumanukhan said:


> 612112


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

The fact is that I would have accepted the offer if I had no other option right at that time. But I am really disappointed the way NT is treating candidates. 

Rgds/T2



lingling said:


> Hi, you are privileged as u have the choice to reject and apply to another state. Some of us just have to be contented and take whatever is offered


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Good to read about your positive assessment. Plz update your timeline in your signature for reference of other members. 

Rgds/T2



leapp said:


> Glad to hear that. I am in the process of applying and done with assessment recently. Would require your assistance in this regard please.


----------



## Zakiy (Jan 14, 2017)

naumanukhan said:


> 612112


Hi,

Could you please mention your point excluding state nomination.

Thanks,
Zakir


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

naumanukhan said:


> Finally got the response from NT, Submitted EOI in last week of Oct. NT denied Skilled-Nominated (Permanent) (Subclass 190) but offered me to apply for the Skilled-Regional Nominated (Provisional) (Subclass 489) visa. Any one else who is in this situation? Or currently working in 489 visa in NT???


Have u accepted the 489 offer? Pls share exact date of your EOI submission date and the date u received your BMS. Trying to estimate when I can expect my result as my EOI was on 15th Nov.


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

lingling said:


> Have u accepted the 489 offer? Pls share exact date of your EOI submission date and the date u received your BMS. Trying to estimate when I can expect my result as my EOI was on 15th Nov.


Hello Lingling:
Have u got any other email asking to send the PTE score after the acknowledgement.? If so when ?

Regards

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

fin123 said:


> Hello Lingling:
> Have u got any other email asking to send the PTE score after the acknowledgement.? If so when ?
> 
> Regards
> ...


No request from them for anything this far. English exam marks should be sent together with other documents isn't it? I'm not really sure as my agent is handling it for me.


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

I need suggestion, do you think it is worth applying for NT for 190 with 60 points including SS, it's​only NT where the 262113 is open right now, if yes do we need to have job offer before applying or once we apply then we can search for the job

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Navin,

You can apply to NT without job offer, however, NT usually offers 489 visa instead of 190 visa, if your application gets successful. 

Rgds/T2



navinchhabra said:


> I need suggestion, do you think it is worth applying for NT for 190 with 60 points including SS, it's​only NT where the 262113 is open right now, if yes do we need to have job offer before applying or once we apply then we can search for the job
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

hi everybody,

Did anybody contact to immigration by phone just to enquiry for visa status applied on skill nomination 489? Is that right to call them?

On my corresponding email ...they just mention email address for enquiry so how i get the proper phone number to contact them for gsm.

Hopefully i am planning to contact them in next week as my three months will be completed from additional documents submission and still waiting for output.

with best regards,
manoh
______


----------



## stichbell (Mar 13, 2017)

*Help*

Hi @all, lingling, two2..

I will like to ask if I need to be working in my same nominated occupation to apply for NT 190/489? My skill assessment was zero(0) because of the 3years required.
I have done the assessment and positive but since i'm not working in same occupation as my degree, can I still apply?
Thank you


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

stichbell said:


> Hi @all, lingling, two2..
> 
> I will like to ask if I need to be working in my same nominated occupation to apply for NT 190/489? My skill assessment was zero(0) because of the 3years required.
> I have done the assessment and positive but since i'm not working in same occupation as my degree, can I still apply?
> Thank you


What is your skill? Certain skill only need completion of degree without actual work experience while some would require actual work experience


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi, 

As advised by Lingling, plz confirm your occupation so we may assist you better. 

Rgds/T2



stichbell said:


> Hi @all, lingling, two2..
> 
> I will like to ask if I need to be working in my same nominated occupation to apply for NT 190/489? My skill assessment was zero(0) because of the 3years required.
> I have done the assessment and positive but since i'm not working in same occupation as my degree, can I still apply?
> Thank you


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

fin123 said:


> Hello Lingling:
> Have u got any other email asking to send the PTE score after the acknowledgement.? If so when ?
> 
> Regards
> ...


Just got my decline. Wonder whether Ganewan got better news to share


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

lingling said:


> Just got my decline. Wonder whether Ganewan got better news to share


What ???? pls explain 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

fin123 said:


> What ???? pls explain
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


There are a number of factors we take into consideration when making a decision regarding Northern Territory Government nomination for a*General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa. This includes (but is not limited to) the applicant’s skills and experience related to the nominated occupation and likelihood of gaining employment, English language ability, connections to the Northern Territory, and financial resources.

Your client has failed to demonstrate that she will move to the Northern Territory and failed to provide satisfactory evidence of strong links and a genuine intention to live and work in the Northern Territory. 

Therefore, your client’s application for nomination has been unsuccessful.

This file is now closed.

My rejection mail after 15 + 3 weeks of waiting


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

lingling said:


> There are a number of factors we take into consideration when making a decision regarding Northern Territory Government nomination for a*General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa. This includes (but is not limited to) the applicant’s skills and experience related to the nominated occupation and likelihood of gaining employment, English language ability, connections to the Northern Territory, and financial resources.
> 
> Your client has failed to demonstrate that she will move to the Northern Territory and failed to provide satisfactory evidence of strong links and a genuine intention to live and work in the Northern Territory.
> 
> ...


This is realy realy bad after this much of wait.dont worry mate. 
I should not keep hopes on them anymore. Hope u applied through an agent. Nd didnt you demonstrate your links with NT ? I mean friends and relatives ? How many years of experience you had ? 

Fin

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

lingling said:


> Have u accepted the 489 offer? Pls share exact date of your EOI submission date and the date u received your BMS. Trying to estimate when I can expect my result as my EOI was on 15th Nov.


Yes,, EOI End of Oct
15th NoV BMS
just hang in there 
Good luck


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

fin123 said:


> This is realy realy bad after this much of wait.dont worry mate.
> I should not keep hopes on them anymore. Hope u applied through an agent. Nd didnt you demonstrate your links with NT ? I mean friends and relatives ? How many years of experience you had ?
> 
> Fin
> ...


Yup... I used an Agent. Don't have friends or relatives there but I figured that I had an advantage as I'm from a place of similar climate n I'm multi lingual. But apparently all this aren't enough for them. 

5 years recognised experience by CPA


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

lingling said:


> Yup... I used an Agent. Don't have friends or relatives there but I figured that I had an advantage as I'm from a place of similar climate n I'm multi lingual. But apparently all this aren't enough for them.
> 
> 5 years recognised experience by CPA


I think they are more focus towards the settlement . Lyk your contact with NT people. 
Bdw you have any alternative or gona wait til the next financial year starts ? 

Fin

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## stichbell (Mar 13, 2017)

*hi*

Hi @lingling and two2

My occupation is external auditor but I have been working on database admin.


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

fin123 said:


> I think they are more focus towards the settlement . Lyk your contact with NT people.
> Bdw you have any alternative or gona wait til the next financial year starts ?
> 
> Fin
> ...


Still contemplating on what to do next


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Ling, 

Really sad to read this  However, if you would like to re-apply, please let me know. I know few people who re-applied after working on some documentation again and got successful. 

Two documents are most important for NT Application: 

1. Research on Living and Working in NT
2. Employment Prospects in NT for your occupation 

Keep us posted. 

Rgds/T2



lingling said:


> There are a number of factors we take into consideration when making a decision regarding Northern Territory Government nomination for a*General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa. This includes (but is not limited to) the applicant’s skills and experience related to the nominated occupation and likelihood of gaining employment, English language ability, connections to the Northern Territory, and financial resources.
> 
> Your client has failed to demonstrate that she will move to the Northern Territory and failed to provide satisfactory evidence of strong links and a genuine intention to live and work in the Northern Territory.
> 
> ...


----------



## stichbell (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello guys, 

i'm still waiting on advice as to my earlier question. I currently work as a database admin but I did my assessment as an external auditor(positive) but no points for skills as I am working in a different occupation.
I will like to apply for the 489 but since i am not working as an auditor but applying for NT state nomination for auditor, will my application scale through considering the fact that I have zero(0)points for experience because of working as a database admin?


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

You need minimum 60 points to qualify for skilled immigration including 10 points (489 visa sponsorship) by NT. 

How do you plan to claim 60 points without experience? Share your points break-up here. 

Rgds/T2



stichbell said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> i'm still waiting on advice as to my earlier question. I currently work as a database admin but I did my assessment as an external auditor(positive) but no points for skills as I am working in a different occupation.
> I will like to apply for the 489 but since i am not working as an auditor but applying for NT state nomination for auditor, will my application scale through considering the fact that I have zero(0)points for experience because of working as a database admin?


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

two2 said:


> Hi Ling,
> 
> Really sad to read this  However, if you would like to re-apply, please let me know. I know few people who re-applied after working on some documentation again and got successful.
> 
> ...


Dear two2,

I am in the process of gathering details and information regarding 489 subclass of NT. Can you please help me in this concern.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

We are all here to help. Let us know in specific where you need assistance. 

Rgds/T2



leapp said:


> Dear two2,
> 
> I am in the process of gathering details and information regarding 489 subclass of NT. Can you please help me in this concern.


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

two2 said:


> We are all here to help. Let us know in specific where you need assistance.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Really appreciate this.

Well to be specific am stucked in mentioned points,

1. How to acquire details on Living and employment / Working in NT and any particular or sample format to support this. Also the length of the document.

2. Format and length of research in employment Prospects in NT for certain ANZSCO code


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Plz note: 

1. There are couple of documents issued by NT that will help you find more about NT lifestyle. Needless to mention, you will have to research on internet to find the positive points for NT yourself. I submitted 2-page document and that was sufficient. 

2. You will have to build contacts with relevant industry professional and HR People in NT. LinkedIn was very helpful for me. Send them messages to find prospects for your occupation (not the job offer but how good chances are there for success with your nominated occupation). If you are able to receive 3 to 5 positive replies, you are good to go. Plz attach the communication as a separate document with your application. 

Once you have done your homework, you may like to share your documents with me and i will provide you feedback on the same via email. 

Rgds/T2



leapp said:


> Really appreciate this.
> 
> Well to be specific am stucked in mentioned points,
> 
> ...


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

two2 said:


> Plz note:
> 
> 1. There are couple of documents issued by NT that will help you find more about NT lifestyle. Needless to mention, you will have to research on internet to find the positive points for NT yourself. I submitted 2-page document and that was sufficient.
> 
> ...


Great !

Thanks alot for such a detailed answer.

In this case i would need an advice from u as well.
Actually my points breakdown are as follows,
Age = 30 (currently age is 31.7 yrs)
Education = 15
English = 0
Experience = 10 (after 3 months in july it will become 15 and my age will be 32.2 yrs)
Total = 55

My ANZSCO code is 263311 Telecommunication Engineer

None of the state is nominating 263311 with 55 points and 0 in English and also without job offer.

My question is whether I should wait till July and get extra 5 points from experience and then submit for 189 or should work for 489 option of NT (which is the only state in my opinion currently open for 263311).


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

In my opinion, NT (and that too on 489) should be the last option for you. 

I would suggest you to wait till July as I hope there will be opening for your occupation by then plus you will get extra points in experience. 

Also, in the meanwhile, I would strongly suggest to grab the 10 points for your English language. 

If nothing else seems working till end July (which is less likely), you can go ahead with NT. If need my further help with NT, send me a personal message with your email ID and I will be glad to assist. 

Regards, 
T2



leapp said:


> Great !
> 
> Thanks alot for such a detailed answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

two2 said:


> In my opinion, NT (and that too on 489) should be the last option for you.
> 
> I would suggest you to wait till July as I hope there will be opening for your occupation by then plus you will get extra points in experience.
> 
> ...


For the english option tried alot for achieving 7 each in IELTS but failed to do so. Honestly now am fed up of IELTS and wasting money in it.
PTE is not available in Pakistan, otherwise would have given it a chance atleast.


----------



## stichbell (Mar 13, 2017)

*still*

I have the required 60points, 
Age -- 25
Education - 15
English - IELTS - 8.

Accountants, External/Internal auditors, Mechanical/Electrical Engineers.
All these occupations can get the required 60points even without experience.

Do respond/reply if you really have an answer or you can pass for others with experience on this issue to help out..Thanks


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

two2 said:


> Hi Ling,
> 
> Really sad to read this  However, if you would like to re-apply, please let me know. I know few people who re-applied after working on some documentation again and got successful.
> 
> ...


Hi Two2,

I am planning to apply for NT with 55 + 5 could you please suggest how I can gather more information for the 2 points you suggested.

I am planning to apply for 262113, the condition mentioned on anzsco site is that , one should have job offer for the above code, are companies releasing offer to overseas application's. I can see that 4 - 5 job posting on seek site.

Thanks in advance.

Navin

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Got it for Language scores. 

I noticed your occupation is also open in NSW for both 190 and 489 visas. Did you consider or explore the options there? 

Rgds/T2 



leapp said:


> For the english option tried alot for achieving 7 each in IELTS but failed to do so. Honestly now am fed up of IELTS and wasting money in it.
> PTE is not available in Pakistan, otherwise would have given it a chance atleast.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I am sorry but I don't have a definite response. The requirement is 60 points but I never came across such case where you have 60 points with zero points in experience. You may like to post the same questions on other threads too. 

Wishing you the best . . . 

Rgds/T2



stichbell said:


> I have the required 60points,
> Age -- 25
> Education - 15
> English - IELTS - 8.
> ...


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

two2 said:


> Got it for Language scores.
> 
> I noticed your occupation is also open in NSW for both 190 and 489 visas. Did you consider or explore the options there?
> 
> Rgds/T2


As per trends, NSW invites either high pointers and high bands in english. For Telecom Engineer there invitation goes like,

1. 70 points with 20 points of English

2. 70 points with 10 points of English

3. 70 points with 0 points of English

4. 65 points with 20 points of English

5. 65 points with 10 points of English

6. 65 points with 0 points of English

7. 60 points with 20 points of English

8. 60 points with 10 points of English

9. 60 points with 0 points of English

In this flow my turn would be the last again for 190 and for 489 regions require 7 each in English


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Navin, 

I can share with you the guiding documents which are issued from NT. Plz share your email ID in personal message so I can email you. 

On requirement of job offer, it is clearly mentioned on ANZSCO site that you can apply for NT IF you have a job offer in your occupation. You may try to explore seek.com and apply to employers directly there. I can't comment if the employers are offering employment to overseas applicants. 

All the best. 

Rgds/T2



navinchhabra said:


> Hi Two2,
> 
> I am planning to apply for NT with 55 + 5 could you please suggest how I can gather more information for the 2 points you suggested.
> 
> ...


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

that's sad  



leapp said:


> As per trends, NSW invites either high pointers and high bands in english. For Telecom Engineer there invitation goes like,
> 
> 1. 70 points with 20 points of English
> 
> ...


----------



## keerat (Dec 11, 2016)

Requirements ...i am planning to apply in northern territory. My occupation is hr adviser. Please help me regarding requirements who applied in nt. What are chances to get positive nomination.


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

two2 said:


> Hi Navin,
> 
> I can share with you the guiding documents which are issued from NT. Plz share your email ID in personal message so I can email you.
> 
> ...


Sent my email address on personal message

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I have sent you an email with list of required documents. 

The chances entirely depends upon how well do you prepare your researched documents for living and working in NT. 

Rgds/T2



keerat said:


> Requirements ...i am planning to apply in northern territory. My occupation is hr adviser. Please help me regarding requirements who applied in nt. What are chances to get positive nomination.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Got the email, replied you as well. Let's speak there. 

Rgds/T2



navinchhabra said:


> Sent my email address on personal message
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

Waiting from Nov 16 and till today no outcome ,feeling really frustrated with NT slow processing .


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

GANEWAN said:


> Waiting from Nov 16 and till today no outcome ,feeling really frustrated with NT slow processing .


Perhaps good news will be coming along. My EOI was 15th but it was declined a couple of days ago


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

stichbell said:


> I have the required 60points,
> Age -- 25
> Education - 15
> English - IELTS - 8.
> ...


Yes, you can have high points without experience (look at my signature).

I believe you're an auditor? which means you need 70 points as it's under pro-rata. Do give 489 a try, and look for other states that sponsor your occupation without the requirement for work experience.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Ganewan, 

My timeline with NT last year was as following: 

Applied (190): 16-Apr-2016
Acknowledgement: 20-Apr-16
Offered (489): 20-Jun-16

They seem going very slow this year, but hopefully you will hear soon. 

Rgds/T2



GANEWAN said:


> Waiting from Nov 16 and till today no outcome ,feeling really frustrated with NT slow processing .


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi, 

Does it mean one can apply for Australian Immigration with zero points in experience category? 

Someone told me it was not possible. But thanks for the clarification. For sure a good news for many.

Rgds/T2



chamomilesix said:


> Yes, you can have high points without experience (look at my signature).
> 
> I believe you're an auditor? which means you need 70 points as it's under pro-rata. Do give 489 a try, and look for other states that sponsor your occupation without the requirement for work experience.


----------



## stichbell (Mar 13, 2017)

*thanks chamomilesix*



chamomilesix said:


> Yes, you can have high points without experience (look at my signature).
> 
> I believe you're an auditor? which means you need 70 points as it's under pro-rata. Do give 489 a try, and look for other states that sponsor your occupation without the requirement for work experience.


Yes, I assessed as an auditor and it was positive assessment. However, I have been working as a database admin for some years now which gives me zero points for experience.
The prorata is my main undoing since last year as the points that have high chance are 70points and above which i am short of at the moment.
Thanks and i'll try for 489 and see how it goes.

@two2 as I have previously stated, Yes! you can apply for 189/190 without experience in some occupations.


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

lingling said:


> Perhaps good news will be coming along. My EOI was 15th but it was declined a couple of days ago


Hopefully , have to wait and see ,no other option .Sorry to hear about u r decline mate ,what are you going to do next ? reapply or consider any other state ?


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

fin123 said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> I got my acknowledgement with the case number .
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate! I applied for NT State sponsorship on 14th December (Occupation- Marketing Specialist) and am yet
to receive the acknowledgement. Any idea by when I should be receiving the acknowledgement with my case number?


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

is it taking more than 3 months to receive acknowledgement? Really???

Don't know what is going on with NT. Ridiculous!!!



aussiedream333 said:


> Congrats Mate! I applied for NT State sponsorship on 14th December (Occupation- Marketing Specialist) and am yet
> to receive the acknowledgement. Any idea by when I should be receiving the acknowledgement with my case number?


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

aussiedream333 said:


> Congrats Mate! I applied for NT State sponsorship on 14th December (Occupation- Marketing Specialist) and am yet
> to receive the acknowledgement. Any idea by when I should be receiving the acknowledgement with my case number?


Hello friend.
I spent 3 months and 10 days for acknowledgemnt. So you wil also get it very soon. But the problem ia they gona take further 3 minths for the evaluation. And i have no other option if they decline it aft this much of wait.


Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

fin123 said:


> Hello friend.
> I spent 3 months and 10 days for acknowledgemnt. So you wil also get it very soon. But the problem ia they gona take further 3 minths for the evaluation. And i have no other option if they decline it aft this much of wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Hi Fin ,you got the case no ? waiting for another 12 weeks for evaluation :/ ,well don't worry mate you would get good news .mine is still on the way .be positive 

Cheers ...


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

fin123 said:


> Hello friend.
> I spent 3 months and 10 days for acknowledgemnt. So you wil also get it very soon. But the problem ia they gona take further 3 minths for the evaluation. And i have no other option if they decline it aft this much of wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Hello mate. Thanks for the update. I hope I receive the acknowledgement with case number very soon. All we can do is wait. Its true we have to wait for another 3 months post acknowledgement, but at least we know they are finally processing our application. In my case, they haven't even started on it yet


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

two2 said:


> is it taking more than 3 months to receive acknowledgement? Really???
> 
> Don't know what is going on with NT. Ridiculous!!!


Yeah I know. It's messed up but no option other than to wait and hope for the best!


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any hope for mechanical engineering 60+6


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

GANEWAN said:


> Hi Fin ,you got the case no ? waiting for another 12 weeks for evaluation :/ ,well don't worry mate you would get good news .mine is still on the way .be positive
> 
> Cheers ...



Hi Ganewan,

i am also in same boat. so you applied on october and when did the case officer contact you then for further documents.:smash:

its really frustrating for long wait. hope:fingerscrossed:

keep in touch.

manoh


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

GANEWAN said:


> Hopefully , have to wait and see ,no other option .Sorry to hear about u r decline mate ,what are you going to do next ? reapply or consider any other state ?


Working out on other possible solution but with the way NT is handling applications and just rejecting most applicants, unlikely that I'll resubmit to it. Good luck to u.


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

GANEWAN said:


> Hi Fin ,you got the case no ? waiting for another 12 weeks for evaluation :/ ,well don't worry mate you would get good news .mine is still on the way .be positive
> 
> Cheers ...


Ys. Wil wait with little hope. 

😐

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## c_Shroff81 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello,

As I received a negative outcome for my 190 application that was lodged in august 2016 (the outcome date was in current month -March). I am planning to reapply for 489 with 75 points. Can anyone please share how to rearrange the documents (like preparing). 

Thanks a million.
Regards,
Chetan


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

c_Shroff81 said:


> Hello,
> 
> As I received a negative outcome for my 190 application that was lodged in august 2016 (the outcome date was in current month -March). I am planning to reapply for 489 with 75 points. Can anyone please share how to rearrange the documents (like preparing).
> 
> ...


Hello,
In my case they denied 190 however offered me to apply for 489 on same email so I signed the form for accepting Visa invitation for 489 and my consultant send it and very next day they have given me 60 days to apply for visa. In process of gathering all Docs. Does anyone have any idea how long it takes for visa to be granted??


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

If you are based in Pakistan, you should expect 3 to 6 months after submitting all documents to DIBP. 

Rgds/T2



naumanukhan said:


> Hello,
> In my case they denied 190 however offered me to apply for 489 on same email so I signed the form for accepting Visa invitation for 489 and my consultant send it and very next day they have given me 60 days to apply for visa. In process of gathering all Docs. Does anyone have any idea how long it takes for visa to be granted??


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

two2 said:


> If you are based in Pakistan, you should expect 3 to 6 months after submitting all documents to DIBP.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Hey friend, Does the visa processing time change with the applicants country ? 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Of course it does, stated or otherwise  



fin123 said:


> Hey friend, Does the visa processing time change with the applicants country ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

two2 said:


> Of course it does, stated or otherwise


Well after EOI submission almost everyone had been waiting for 3 Months plus irrespective of country of origin.Same thing with 489 visa it varies from case to case otherwise we would have seen post from people of certain counties getting visa earlier.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

There is no doubt that timeline varies from case to case. However, certain countries are taking more time generally because of additional security checks, and I know through a number of friends the same applies to Pakistan. 

In UAE, I got my visa grant in 40 days, and a friend of mine also got it in 35 days; and this is usually common here. 

Also, DIBP differentiates on the basis of high-risk and low-risk countries. In short a number of factors to consider; many we don't even know  

I wish everyone gets a grant soon . . .

Rgds/T2



naumanukhan said:


> Well after EOI submission almost everyone had been waiting for 3 Months plus irrespective of country of origin.Same thing with 489 visa it varies from case to case otherwise we would have seen post from people of certain counties getting visa earlier.


----------



## Zakiy (Jan 14, 2017)

c_Shroff81 said:


> Hello,
> 
> As I received a negative outcome for my 190 application that was lodged in august 2016 (the outcome date was in current month -March). I am planning to reapply for 489 with 75 points. Can anyone please share how to rearrange the documents (like preparing).
> 
> ...



What types of documents did you miss?


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

I am looking for some help regarding immigration to NT preferably under 190 Visa. I have points as below:

Age- 25
Edu- 10
Eng- 10
Exp- 15 Total 10.2 years by ACS
Occupation- 261111 ICT Business Analyst 
ACS skill assessment- Positive
Total 60

Now my occupation is in high demand list of NT SOL.

I do not have any job offer from NT employer but what I have researched so far there is potential employment opportunity for my specific job code and related jobs. Also living wise in NT for me and my family, I am quite positive we will be able to arrange living requirements and adopt to the new environment quickly. We are currently living in USA but want to move to Australia. Seeing high demanding states like NSW or VIC, NT may be a potential ground.

Now I need some advice on how do I proceed from this stage. Do i need to prepare the two documents that will specify my employment suitability or prospect and living in NT? Is there any template for that?

Appreciate your reply. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes, there are templates for 'Living and Working in NT' and 'Commitment to NT Statement' as well as a specified application form. 

You can either search at NT website for these docs or message me your email ID and i will share what I have. 

Rgds/T2



spark53 said:


> I am looking for some help regarding immigration to NT preferably under 190 Visa. I have points as below:
> 
> Age- 25
> Edu- 10
> ...


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

two2 said:


> Yes, there are templates for 'Living and Working in NT' and 'Commitment to NT Statement' as well as a specified application form.
> 
> You can either search at NT website for these docs or message me your email ID and i will share what I have.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Many thanks for your reply. I will message you.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## meenal_sm (Apr 15, 2014)

two2 said:


> Yes, there are templates for 'Living and Working in NT' and 'Commitment to NT Statement' as well as a specified application form.
> 
> You can either search at NT website for these docs or message me your email ID and i will share what I have.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Can you please share those with me also. I will pm you my email id. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Sure 



meenal_sm said:


> Can you please share those with me also. I will pm you my email id.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

spark53 said:


> Many thanks for your reply. I will message you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I messaged you my email address. Are you an immigrant to NT? Thanks for your help.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I am not an immigrant to NT. I applied for 190 there, but they offered me 489 instead. I refused as I got 190 offer from SA. 

Rgds/T2



spark53 said:


> I messaged you my email address. Are you an immigrant to NT? Thanks for your help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

two2 said:


> I am not an immigrant to NT. I applied for 190 there, but they offered me 489 instead. I refused as I got 190 offer from SA.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Ok, thank you.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

lingling said:


> Working out on other possible solution but with the way NT is handling applications and just rejecting most applicants, unlikely that I'll resubmit to it. Good luck to u.


No Outcome yet ,hopefully I would receive it in this week ,lets see


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello friend ..
I heard that during the process case officer asks for the PTE authenticated email. If we have already sent the positive assessment result sheet from the assessing authority why they stil need the PTE score? 


Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

two2 said:


> I am not an immigrant to NT. I applied for 190 there, but they offered me 489 instead. I refused as I got 190 offer from SA.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Hi two2, did you get my email I sent on other day?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keesho (Mar 22, 2017)

Why NT requirements are so strict?


----------



## Keesho (Mar 22, 2017)

Any idea , for HR advisor, what particularly they focus , strong family ties in NT, Australian graduate , financial capacity, work experience or night points ??


----------



## Keesho (Mar 22, 2017)

Missed typing I mean "High points "such as above 70 ??


----------



## Keesho (Mar 22, 2017)

And I just wanted to ask even for rejection cases , why they taking so long in decision, it's so frustrating


----------



## Keesho (Mar 22, 2017)

Any idea how long it takes for an EOI to expire ???


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

Keesho said:


> Any idea how long it takes for an EOI to expire ???


Each EOI will be for 2 years


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

GANEWAN said:


> No Outcome yet ,hopefully I would receive it in this week ,lets see


Good need should be coming your way. Mine was rejected 1.5 weeks ago. Our EOI date don't differ much so hopefully the delay means they r studying your application seriously.


----------



## therealmonte (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello everyone,
If I may ask, what does the acknowledgment email contain? Thank you.


----------



## therealmonte (Mar 22, 2017)

I wonder how many applications are getting processed in NT every month. They have the lowest number of state nominations each month. February result shows only 20 got nominated. 15 for 190 and 5 for 489. Since July, only 255 have received NT state nomination. &#55357;&#56848;&#55357;&#56880;&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## therealmonte (Mar 22, 2017)

lingling said:


> Good need should be coming your way. Mine was rejected 1.5 weeks ago. Our EOI date don't differ much so hopefully the delay means they r studying your application seriously.


Sorry to hear about the decline. Were you offered 489?
We applied directly to 489 since 190 is seldomly offered.
Job occupation is accountant.
Application to NT is our last option before considering becoming a student.


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

therealmonte said:


> Sorry to hear about the decline. Were you offered 489?
> We applied directly to 489 since 190 is seldomly offered.
> Job occupation is accountant.
> Application to NT is our last option before considering becoming a student.


I'm an accountant as well. Applied 190. Declined after 15 weeks of waiting for BSM + 3 weeks for result. Not even offered a 489


----------



## Zakiy (Jan 14, 2017)

9 weeks passed after submitting application and passing boring time....Allah knows what is written in my fate.


----------



## jwm89 (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello everyone, I see most of us are struggling to get approved for nomination. My agent lodged my application on Nov 29 2016 and so far 16 weeks have passed I'm still waiting for acknowledgement. I heard that there's an additional investigation that takes another 3months. Do you know what do they investigate in that second process?


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

jwm89 said:


> Hello everyone, I see most of us are struggling to get approved for nomination. My agent lodged my application on Nov 29 2016 and so far 16 weeks have passed I'm still waiting for acknowledgement. I heard that there's an additional investigation that takes another 3months. Do you know what do they investigate in that second process?


Hey mine was submitted on 28th Nov and got the acknowledgement on 10th March . It says they need further 3 months to decide .even aft this much of wait they stil tend to reject most of us.so the outcome is not predictable at al.bdw jst b patient ul get it soon. 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

two2 said:


> I am not an immigrant to NT. I applied for 190 there, but they offered me 489 instead. I refused as I got 190 offer from SA.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Hello friend.. hope you have an answer for this. 
Did they ask you to send your PTE result s during the investigation ? If so why they need a confirmation from PTE if v have already submitted all the docs with the positive assessment for english language ? 

Regards
Fin

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## jwm89 (Mar 23, 2017)

fin123 said:


> Hey mine was submitted on 28th Nov and got the acknowledgement on 10th March . It says they need further 3 months to decide .even aft this much of wait they stil tend to reject most of us.so the outcome is not predictable at al.bdw jst b patient ul get it soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Oh boy!! What a tendency. Any way, I'll keep you guys informed.


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

fin123 said:


> Hello friend.. hope you have an answer for this.
> Did they ask you to send your PTE result s during the investigation ? If so why they need a confirmation from PTE if v have already submitted all the docs with the positive assessment for english language ?
> 
> Regards
> ...


Yes they require PTE Score officially sent through PTE website. I did it as well just log on to PTE Website and Send directly to NT GOV All Programs. Result copy is not enough they want official scores sent to them.


----------



## jwm89 (Mar 23, 2017)

fin123 said:


> Hey mine was submitted on 28th Nov and got the acknowledgement on 10th March . It says they need further 3 months to decide .even aft this much of wait they stil tend to reject most of us.so the outcome is not predictable at al.bdw jst b patient ul get it soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


What's your occupation by the way?


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

jwm89 said:


> What's your occupation by the way?


Accountant General

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## jwm89 (Mar 23, 2017)

fin123 said:


> Accountant General
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Alright, I see. Mine is Aircraft Mechanic. Good luck friend, should I say, mate.


----------



## Coolgirl78 (Jan 4, 2016)

lingling said:


> Good need should be coming your way. Mine was rejected 1.5 weeks ago. Our EOI date don't differ much so hopefully the delay means they r studying your application seriously.


Hi 
I saw your message saying rejected. no chance to apply for 489?
What is you next Plan ?


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

jwm89 said:


> Alright, I see. Mine is Aircraft Mechanic. Good luck friend, should I say, mate.


U too friend. 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## aas123 (Jan 19, 2017)

Any January application, who got acknowledge number? ?


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Fin, 

I am sorry I can't comment for PTE as I had taken IELTS for the language test scores. 

As Nauman explained, I guess that is the standard process; I read a similar thing on some states' requirements. 

Rgds/T2



fin123 said:


> Hello friend.. hope you have an answer for this.
> Did they ask you to send your PTE result s during the investigation ? If so why they need a confirmation from PTE if v have already submitted all the docs with the positive assessment for english language ?
> 
> Regards
> ...


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello Friends, I need guidance on how to prepare for Evidence of financial evaluation, from where this needs to be evaluated in case of property, assets like stock or gold. 

Second on Evidence that provide detailed research of living and working in NT.

Thanks in advance

Regards

Navin

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

two2 said:


> Hi Fin,
> 
> I am sorry I can't comment for PTE as I had taken IELTS for the language test scores.
> 
> ...


It is clearly mentioned on NT site about PTE . So we need to follow that.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I remember SA has the similar requirement for PTE. 

Rgds/T2



laju1984 said:


> It is clearly mentioned on NT site about PTE . So we need to follow that.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Question: Did you do any research so far on living and working in NT? 

Rgds/T2



navinchhabra said:


> Hello Friends, I need guidance on how to prepare for Evidence of financial evaluation, from where this needs to be evaluated in case of property, assets like stock or gold.
> 
> Second on Evidence that provide detailed research of living and working in NT.
> 
> ...


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

two2 said:


> Question: Did you do any research so far on living and working in NT?
> 
> Rgds/T2


Yes, I did, but not sure whether that's sufficient.

Not sure how to put on a piece of paper as evidence.

Don't want to mess up my chances as I see this as the last chance.

I sent you a personal​ message with my email address as asked by you on one of my earlier post, but had not received any guidance from you.

Regards

Navin

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear Navin, 

I got your message on 14th March and sent you an email on the same day with the subject 'Two2 from Expat Forum'. Plz check your inbox 

Rgds/T2



navinchhabra said:


> Yes, I did, but not sure whether that's sufficient.
> 
> Not sure how to put on a piece of paper as evidence.
> 
> ...


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

navinchhabra said:


> Yes, I did, but not sure whether that's sufficient.
> 
> Not sure how to put on a piece of paper as evidence.
> 
> ...


It is not a big thing to worry. In Financial Evaluation, Make one table citing property or asset type, Value in INR, Value in AUD, Evidence for that property or asset . Thats all .


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> It is not a big thing to worry. In Financial Evaluation, Make one table citing property or asset type, Value in INR, Value in AUD, Evidence for that property or asset . Thats all .


No need to get the same evaluated by third party?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

two2 said:


> Dear Navin,
> 
> I got your message on 14th March and sent you an email on the same day with the subject 'Two2 from Expat Forum'. Plz check your inbox
> 
> Rgds/T2


Yes I did receive and the content was

How can I help you?



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

two2 said:


> Dear Navin,
> 
> I got your message on 14th March and sent you an email on the same day with the subject 'Two2 from Expat Forum'. Plz check your inbox
> 
> Rgds/T2


Hi T2,
I was looking for your help regarding the two documents you mentioned you would be able to share. I messaged you earlier. Will appreciate if you could send to my email address. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Spark, 

I sent you an email on 21st March, but did not get any reply. Now I have sent you the required documents. 

Rgds/T2



spark53 said:


> Hi T2,
> I was looking for your help regarding the two documents you mentioned you would be able to share. I messaged you earlier. Will appreciate if you could send to my email address. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I guess, below message clearly states I was waiting for your response on my email, to identify how best I could help you. 

However, I received your email now and have sent you the documents. 

Let me know for further assistance. 

Rgds/T2



navinchhabra said:


> Yes I did receive and the content was
> 
> How can I help you?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Friends,

My occupation 212415 is not listed in the NT list but it is present in the CSOL list of DIBP so am I eligible to apply for 190 to NT? Please confirm.

Thanks.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Rainbow, 

Your occupation is currently open for ACT only.

Rgds/T2



Rainbows said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My occupation 212415 is not listed in the NT list but it is present in the CSOL list of DIBP so am I eligible to apply for 190 to NT? Please confirm.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes two2, as per ANZSCO it is open only for ACT but if you search each state's websites, for NT this clause is what makes me think otherwise:

Updated date: 21 November 2016

The Northern Territory (NT) Migration Occupation List includes occupations in demand across the NT.

If your skilled occupation is not on the NT Migration Occupation List but is on the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) you may still apply for NT Government nomination however, you must provide strong evidence of positive employment prospects in the NT either in your skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation. This can be demonstrated in a number of ways by providing:

a statement describing how your skills and experience are in line with NT employer needs
evidence of this occupation being advertised in the NT multiple times (provide screen dumps of the job adverts, webpage links are not sufficient) and clarify how your qualifications and experience matches the job opening
feedback from potential Northern Territory employers
a letter of offer of employment from a Northern Territory employer.

Don't you think so too after reading it in NT website that 212415 being in CSOL of DIBP becomes eligible if I have a job offer?

Please comment. Thanks.



two2 said:


> Hi Rainbow,
> 
> Your occupation is currently open for ACT only.
> 
> Rgds/T2


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Rainbow, 

If you have a job offer in hand from NT, you would definitely have a strong case. Your understanding about NT is correct that one can apply there even when the occupation is closed (provided they can prove strong ties to NT or a job offer). 

Rgds/T2



Rainbows said:


> Yes two2, as per ANZSCO it is open only for ACT but if you search each state's websites, for NT this clause is what makes me think otherwise:
> 
> Updated date: 21 November 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## jwm89 (Mar 23, 2017)

Hey everyone, bad news, I got declined. These are the reasons.

Failed to prove employability.
Failed to prove strong links and genuine intention to live permanently in the territory.

Decision is final.

Needless to say, this is frustrating. Took too long to say no. What a pity.


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Jwm89..sorry that urs got rejected..did u provide job search evidence? How many jobs did u submit? Very curious to know on wht basis they reject.


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

And how do we prove strong links to NT if we do not have family or friends there? Can ppl who got approved throw some light on this?


----------



## jwm89 (Mar 23, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> Jwm89..sorry that urs got rejected..did u provide job search evidence? How many jobs did u submit? Very curious to know on wht basis they reject.


I did provide job research. To be concise I described 3 or 4 jobs I could apply for and the same for my wife. 

I was told that many technical background applicants are being processed and thus the chances decreased dramatically.

Apparently the territory is reducing the nomination as they can only support those who can ingrain in their economical framework.

It's not a matter of eligibility, it's just that their plan is getting to a point of completeness. 

Good luck to you all.


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

jwm89 said:


> I did provide job research. To be concise I described 3 or 4 jobs I could apply for and the same for my wife.
> 
> I was told that many technical background applicants are being processed and thus the chances decreased dramatically.
> 
> ...


Hello Jwm89,
Sorry to hear this.. ths goes really bad.
can you pls mention your nomination docs submitted date and the official acknowledgement date? 
Rgds.

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

jwm89 said:


> Hey everyone, bad news, I got declined. These are the reasons.
> 
> Failed to prove employability.
> Failed to prove strong links and genuine intention to live permanently in the territory.
> ...


Could you give answers of below: 
1) Is yr Occupationa is on NT list ?? Or just on CSOL ?
2) how many job advertisements do u mentioned in Evidence of Employbility.?
3) in Yr EOI how many states u selected ?? Only NT or more ??


----------



## jwm89 (Mar 23, 2017)

fin123 said:


> Hello Jwm89,
> Sorry to hear this.. ths goes really bad.
> can you pls mention your nomination docs submitted date and the official acknowledgement date?
> Rgds.
> ...


I don't remember exactly, my agent was gathering all those docs to lodge the application.

I remember I did a commitment to live in the nt statement, a financial support and assets letter, house deed scan, car ownership documents, bank account copy, color copies of notarized passports, I believe the IELTS score, and the nomination form.

I did not receive any knowledgement, unless my agent did. He only sent me the refusal letter, stating the reasons.


----------



## jwm89 (Mar 23, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> Could you give answers of below:
> 1) Is yr Occupationa is on NT list ?? Or just on CSOL ?
> 2) how many job advertisements do u mentioned in Evidence of Employbility.?
> 3) in Yr EOI how many states u selected ?? Only NT or more ??


1) both
2) 3 to 4
3) NT only.


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok. We have submitted docs end of feb. Not having too many hopes now


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Sad to read 

Which occupation did you apply there? 

Rgds/T2



jwm89 said:


> Hey everyone, bad news, I got declined. These are the reasons.
> 
> Failed to prove employability.
> Failed to prove strong links and genuine intention to live permanently in the territory.
> ...


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear All, 

This is a serious piece of advice to all NT Applicants. 

It's really sad to see many people being refused and that too after months of waiting. I can understand the pain but to some extent only; I am sure it's not easy for those applicants who are not being successful. 

Having said that, there is no guarantee that one would be successful, but we should all make a note that (in most probability) below two documents are going to decide the outcome of your application: 

1. Research on Living and Working in NT 
2. Employability Prospects for your occupation in NT

I see many people who are not preparing these statements in the way these should be prepared. And I also know couple of people who have worked on these two documents after refusal and got their application approved in the second attempt. 

Surprisingly, those who worked themselves for their documents have higher success rate than those who got it done through their agents. With all due respect, no one (including a paid agent) can take your application as seriously as you can do yourself. 

I am available for any support and advice to the best that I can. If you would like me to review your research statement and employability prospects, please send me a message with your email ID and we can be in touch. (Please don't ask me to share my actual statements with you unless you have prepared your own statement and reviewed by me; only because if anyone copies the material that may cause a refusal itself). 

Wishing you all the best for your application outcome. 

Rgds/T2



rsa3 said:


> And how do we prove strong links to NT if we do not have family or friends there? Can ppl who got approved throw some light on this?


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

We have already sent our documents..so unfortunately cannot do anything about it now.


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

We used an agent. We have included a commitment statement, cost of living research and statement on evidence of employability. Also submitted 4-5 jobs. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

What do you mean by submitting 4 to 5 jobs? 



rsa3 said:


> We used an agent. We have included a commitment statement, cost of living research and statement on evidence of employability. Also submitted 4-5 jobs. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Relavent jobs from job search websites


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

two2 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is a serious piece of advice to all NT Applicants.
> 
> ...


Appreciate your willingness to help..it's really relief..will contact you soon..im still in assessment phase..just stay in touch with the forum..thanks a lot.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

You are welcome; it's important that you keep visiting the forum pages to stay updated even during the assessment stages. 

Rgds/T2




stha1232 said:


> Appreciate your willingness to help..it's really relief..will contact you soon..im still in assessment phase..just stay in touch with the forum..thanks a lot.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

two2 said:


> You are welcome; it's important that you keep visiting the forum pages to stay updated even during the assessment stages.
> 
> Rgds/T2


How can I contact you in private?? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Please send me a personal message with your email ID. I will send you an email. 

Rgds/T2



stha1232 said:


> How can I contact you in private??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

two2 said:


> Please send me a personal message with your email ID. I will send you an email.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Check your PM inbox..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Checked and email sent to you. 



stha1232 said:


> Check your PM inbox..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I hope you have read the below at NT Migration website and have taken care of the same in your employability letter. 

Quote: 

"Provide evidence of your employability in the NT with your particular qualifications and employment experience. Simply providing copied information from the internet or another source will not be considered sufficient evidence of your commitment to living in the NT and may be cause for refusal.​" 

Unquote: 



rsa3 said:


> Relavent jobs from job search websites


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

We have written the commitment statement in our own words. In fact we gave our agent a very detailed statement. But he advised us to keep it short and precise. He said that NT gets a lot of applications and it is better to be to the point. 


two2 said:


> I hope you have read the below at NT Migration website and have taken care of the same in your employability letter.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## Zakiy (Jan 14, 2017)

I am on the boat of 10 weeks but still waiting and disappointing.


----------



## HTP (Mar 29, 2017)

two2 said:


> You are welcome; it's important that you keep visiting the forum pages to stay updated even during the assessment stages.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Hi T2,

I am newbie. I need your advice. Please how can I contact you or send personal message?

Thanks!


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

You are welcome, but you will be able to send a private message after you have made 5 posts  



HTP said:


> Hi T2,
> 
> I am newbie. I need your advice. Please how can I contact you or send personal message?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Plz send me a personal message with your email ID. I would like to have a look at your research documents and only then will be able to comment. 

Plz also let us know your occupation, points break down, English language scores, and assessment date. 

Rgds/T2



HTP said:


> I am struggling to request for refund and my documents from this MARA Agent to reapply again. I am stuck!!!


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello friends.!
I got the approval.they have offered me 489 instead of 190. Knowing that i dont have any other choice , accepted their offer.
Any one have an idea about how long they take to send me the invitation ? And their visa processing time ? 

Gud luck you all !!
Regds



Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## therealmonte (Mar 22, 2017)

Congratulations!
Looking at your timeline, it didn't take that long after you receive your acknowledgement email to get an offer.
If I may ask, how did you accept their offer?
Thanks.


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

therealmonte said:


> Congratulations!
> Looking at your timeline, it didn't take that long after you receive your acknowledgement email to get an offer.
> If I may ask, how did you accept their offer?
> Thanks.


Thanks friend. 
I got the acknowledgement on 10th march and the result in this week. I never thought they wil process this early. 
Bdw they have sent me a offer letter with their conditions. I had to sign and email to my agent. 


Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## therealmonte (Mar 22, 2017)

If you don't mind me asking, did you apply with your family? My application is with spouse and child.

We have the same job code. Did you contact any employers or did you just showed job postings?
We submitted our application earlier this month and applied for visa 489 directly. We showed almost 20 job postings and explained to each why am I a good fit.


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

therealmonte said:


> If you don't mind me asking, did you apply with your family? My application is with spouse and child.
> 
> We have the same job code. Did you contact any employers or did you just showed job postings?
> We submitted our application earlier this month and applied for visa 489 directly. We showed almost 20 job postings and explained to each why am I a good fit.


No. I didnt add any other.
I think NT has lot of concern on emplyability. My agent did a gud job. I provided 5 or 6 jobs initialy. But my agent did lot of additions. Further i had few friends in good positiins in NT nd included them as well in my application. My occupation is accountant general and i had the associate membership from charterd accountancy body.

If you have explained them in more detailed manner youl also get a positive outcome for sure! 



Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

fin123 said:


> Thanks friend.
> I got the acknowledgement on 10th march and the result in this week. I never thought they wil process this early.
> Bdw they have sent me a offer letter with their conditions. I had to sign and email to my agent.
> 
> ...


Hey Fin,

Congrats!

Can you just update your full timeline. Or Tell when you applied and how much time did it take to receive the mail.

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

chubs3 said:


> Hey Fin,
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> ...


Applied on 28th Nov
Acknowldgd on 10th March
Approved on 28th March

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

fin123 said:


> Applied on 28th Nov
> Acknowldgd on 10th March
> Approved on 28th March
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Thanks mate.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

fin123 said:


> Applied on 28th Nov
> Acknowldgd on 10th March
> Approved on 28th March
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


And what was their conditions if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks,
Chubasco


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

chubs3 said:


> And what was their conditions if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chubasco


Normal 489 visa conditions. Lyk u have to stay at NT and work for them for a minimum period of 2 yrs. Etc.

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

fin123 said:


> Normal 489 visa conditions. Lyk u have to stay at NT and work for them for a minimum period of 2 yrs. Etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


ok thxs


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Is it possible to send additional documents/information after submitting the application? We have only recd auto acknowledgement so far.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Hiiii all
Will there be any issue if I have some period gap in between skill assessment outcome date and EOI submissiondate. I am done with skill assessment in Dec 2016 and likely to submit EOI for NT state in April 2017. ??? Experts pl reply


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

fin123 said:


> Normal 489 visa conditions. Lyk u have to stay at NT and work for them for a minimum period of 2 yrs. Etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Hey Fin, Congrats on getting the 489 nomination from NT. After sending the signed declaration, have you got the skills select link from NT to apply for the visa?


Just trying to get an idea about the processing time for each stage.


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

rsa3 said:


> Is it possible to send additional documents/information after submitting the application? We have only recd auto acknowledgement so far.


Can anyone advise me on this please. TIA


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

aussiedream333 said:


> Hey Fin, Congrats on getting the 489 nomination from NT. After sending the signed declaration, have you got the skills select link from NT to apply for the visa?
> 
> 
> Just trying to get an idea about the processing time for each stage.


No mate
Nt yet. M not sure about the time they need to send the invitation.

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## Zakiy (Jan 14, 2017)

fin123 said:


> Thanks friend.
> I got the acknowledgement on 10th march and the result in this week. I never thought they wil process this early.
> Bdw they have sent me a offer letter with their conditions. I had to sign and email to my agent.
> 
> ...


Could you please share the process time.


----------



## Zakiy (Jan 14, 2017)

fin123 said:


> Normal 489 visa conditions. Lyk u have to stay at NT and work for them for a minimum period of 2 yrs. Etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


What was your total point except state nomination. Did you directly send for 489?


----------



## sairasi (Mar 9, 2017)

Zakiy said:


> Could you please share the process time.


Please review the previous pages.



fin123 said:


> Applied on 28th Nov
> Acknowldgd on 10th March
> Approved on 28th March
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## aryal38 (Sep 13, 2016)

Dear all, after long waiting finally today NT granted me nomination for 489.


----------



## therealmonte (Mar 22, 2017)

aryal38 said:


> Dear all, after long waiting finally today NT granted me nomination for 489.


Congratulations!!!

Do you mind if I ask these questions:
- Did you apply directly to visa 489?
- When did you receive your acknowledgment email?
- Looking at your previous posts, you mentioned you applied August 31st last year, did they ask for additional documents thats why it took so long to receive the invitation? (One of our colleague here received his invitation last week I think and he applied end of November)
- What is your skilled occupation?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

aryal38 said:


> Dear all, after long waiting finally today NT granted me nomination for 489.


Congrats Aryal!

How much time did it take?

What's your occupation?

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

aryal38 said:


> Dear all, after long waiting finally today NT granted me nomination for 489.


congratulations


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Folks ,

Need your help regarding the medical assessment ,I have lodge the visa and all the other supporting documents including form 80 ,when I click arrange my medicals it directed to a sort of declaration and generated a referral letter with a HAP ID . what the next step ? Do I have to contact the panel physician in Sri Lanka and go for the medicals or have to wait till the CO ask for the medicals .

Thanks


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

GANEWAN said:


> Hi Folks ,
> 
> Need your help regarding the medical assessment ,I have lodge the visa and all the other supporting documents including form 80 ,when I click arrange my medicals it directed to a sort of declaration and generated a referral letter with a HAP ID . what the next step ? Do I have to contact the panel physician in Sri Lanka and go for the medicals or have to wait till the CO ask for the medicals .
> 
> Thanks


Hi Ganewan,

Yes go for the medicals and also see that you have done your PCC.

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

fin123 said:


> Hello friends.!
> I got the approval.they have offered me 489 instead of 190. Knowing that i dont have any other choice , accepted their offer.
> Any one have an idea about how long they take to send me the invitation ? And their visa processing time ?
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy , Have you lodge the visa ?? If not start it immediately and lodge it with all the supporting documents including form 80 ,Heard they go on leaves from 11th to 17 th .Again congrats


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

chubs3 said:


> Hi Ganewan,
> 
> Yes go for the medicals and also see that you have done your PCC.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate ,yap I got the PCC in Jan17 only medical is pending ,There are contradicting views about lodging the medical upfront .even in the border.gov they have indicated that if you lodge the visa wait for the CO to request . I don't want to do something unnecessary and delay the process .

Experts need your opinion on this . any risk of uploading the medicals before CO assign ?

Cheers and Thanks everybody


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

GANEWAN said:


> Thanks mate ,yap I got the PCC in Jan17 only medical is pending ,There are contradicting views about lodging the medical upfront .even in the border.gov they have indicated that if you lodge the visa wait for the CO to request . I don't want to do something unnecessary and delay the process .
> 
> Experts need your opinion on this . any risk of uploading the medicals before CO assign ?
> 
> Cheers and Thanks everybody


I suggest don't wait for CO assign because then your case will take time to give result.
If you want a direct grant give all details now only.


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Is it possible to send additional documents/information after submitting the application? We have only recd auto acknowledgement so far.

Please advise on this. Thanks


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

rsa3 said:


> Is it possible to send additional documents/information after submitting the application? We have only recd auto acknowledgement so far.
> 
> Please advise on this. Thanks


What type of additional documents you want to share after submitting the application ?


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Documents regarding employment. I am a member of a professional body, but forgot to mention that in the application.


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

Dear Friends, 

I received direct visa grant subclass 190 (NSW nominated) yesterday. It's such a great liberation and joy from the bondage of restlessness and unnecessary anxiety associated with the visa process. It doesn't hurt me anymore, but i think I wasted my time and energy seeking NT nomination that never come. Anyway I enjoyed my time in this forum and really appreciate your advice & help as well.

I was in this forum waiting for NT nomination since November 2016, but in December 2016 when there was no hope of seeing light in the tunnel, i created another EOI to seek nomination from NSW, i was nominated/approved by NSW for Visa 190 and consequently lodge visa 2nd march. Last week i received NT rejection email with a laughter and a week after i received grant from DIBP.
Pls dont put all your eggs in NT basket it may only hatch 489 visa, try other states nomination you never know where your luck is.....


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Breath said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I received direct visa grant subclass 190 (NSW nominated) yesterday. It's such a great liberation and joy from the bondage of restlessness and unnecessary anxiety associated with the visa process. It doesn't hurt me anymore, but i think I wasted my time and energy seeking NT nomination that never come. Anyway I enjoyed my time in this forum and really appreciate your advice & help as well.
> 
> ...




Congrats!!! Can you please share score & occupation??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Congrats!!! Can you please share score & occupation??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Below my score breakdown: 

ANZSCO Code: 133111 (Construction Project Manager), VETASSESS: +ve (8 years) 
PTE-A: L 64, R 71, S 88, W 70 (0pt), AGE: 25Pt, Experience: 15pt, Education: 15pt
EOI Lodged : 55 points +5pt SS: 23rd Dec, 2016, Invitation Received: 16th Jan, 2017
APPROVAL:14th February, VISA Lodged:03 March, 2017, GRANT:04 April, 2017


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

GANEWAN said:


> Thanks mate ,yap I got the PCC in Jan17 only medical is pending ,There are contradicting views about lodging the medical upfront .even in the border.gov they have indicated that if you lodge the visa wait for the CO to request . I don't want to do something unnecessary and delay the process .
> 
> Experts need your opinion on this . any risk of uploading the medicals before CO assign ?
> 
> Cheers and Thanks everybody


Congrats! Did tell u that good news will be coming your way


----------



## stichbell (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Ganewan, your points of 65 includes state points or independent of it. For your age point; do you mean 25?


----------



## AHR123 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I have applied on 17 feb 2017 under 190 for NT
Accountant general with 60+5(ss)
Any chance for invite?
Thanks,
AHR


----------



## Yaaduppal (Apr 6, 2017)

I have applied for state nomination process NT in January 2017 .today on 6 April I received an email that ur case officer may call u at any time and it may take next 10-12 weeks .any one can suggest about further process .r they really going to take 12 more weeks


----------



## Yaaduppal (Apr 6, 2017)

Any one experienced person please guide me ....what time they will take .my Anzsco code is 242211


----------



## Yaaduppal (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi friend please guide me


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

rsa3 said:


> Documents regarding employment. I am a member of a professional body, but forgot to mention that in the application.


Can i send additional documents for the above? Will it affect my application/cause delays? Submitted documents end of feb.


----------



## Yaaduppal (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi please guide me also .. applied for the state nomination.NT in jan 2017 but time is passing


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

lingling said:


> Congrats! Did tell u that good news will be coming your way


ya  ,Thanks mate for the kind words ,btw why Don't you try with Tasmania SS or NSW SS seems they offer many 190 .I'm sure you would get a chance .


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

rsa3 said:


> Documents regarding employment. I am a member of a professional body, but forgot to mention that in the application.


This is my suggestion ,When you get the Case No use the code and share the additional documents or email evidence from employers .It indicate that a case officer from NT is assigned and he is going through your documents .If you just share the documents to the migration NT email your effort would be wasted .Remember only few CO in NT and they are receiving tones of application each month .

Cheers and all the best with your application .


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

55 without any SS 

30 for Age 
15 for Education
10 for English


----------



## stichbell (Mar 13, 2017)

*hi*



GANEWAN said:


> ya  ,Thanks mate for the kind words ,btw why Don't you try with Tasmania SS or NSW SS seems they offer many 190 .I'm sure you would get a chance .


Hi Ganewan, 

guess you missed my earlier post. I will like you to share your points total without state sponsorship.

Also, I keep seeing you write "Age:28" but is that your official age? or what is your Age score?(25, 30, 15 etc)

Thank you


----------



## stichbell (Mar 13, 2017)

*hi*

Thanks Ganewan, 

just saw your earlier post.
did you assess for experience? or you are working in different field from Mngt Accountant?

I will like you to guide me when you get your approval.

Thanks once again


----------



## Zakiy (Jan 14, 2017)

*Hi*



Yaaduppal said:


> I have applied for state nomination process NT in January 2017 .today on 6 April I received an email that ur case officer may call u at any time and it may take next 10-12 weeks .any one can suggest about further process .r they really going to take 12 more weeks


Which category did you applied for? How much did they take for respond you? What was your point score except nomination?

Thanks


----------



## davidndavy (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi even i applied in the month of JAN, can you specify the date. Mine was 22nd JAN


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks 
Ganewan


GANEWAN said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Documents regarding employment. I am a member of a professional body, but forgot to mention that in the application.
> ...


----------



## Yaaduppal (Apr 6, 2017)

I applied in jan


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Sorry, Please add my number for NT EOI timeline.

Thanks.


----------



## Yaaduppal (Apr 6, 2017)

Pardon bro ....am allotted a case no. Now looking for the results


----------



## Yaaduppal (Apr 6, 2017)

I applied on 13 jan 2017 and now on 6 April I got case no


----------



## stichbell (Mar 13, 2017)

*Hi Ganewan*

Hi Ganewan,

did you assess for experience? are you working in a different field from the occupation you assessed? 

do reply as I am in process of applying and really hoping for your positive outcome so I can finally apply.


----------



## aumgaurav (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi all! I m new on this forum.i have recently got positive assessment from vetasses.Now planning to apply for NT sponsorship.I m very confuse how to make commitment statement for NT.I m looking for help from this forum.
My email id is <[B]SNIP[/B]>

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## aas123 (Jan 19, 2017)

fin123, Have you received ITA?


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi all I applied for NT 489 on the 16th Nov. However I'm yet to receive a result. 
I find this rather strange seeing that people who had applied after me had a received a verdict. 
Does NT consider the date applied to prioritize processing or do they randomly select applications?

Management Accountant 
Age 25
Qualification 15
English 10
Work Experience 0

Total 50 + 10 (489)


----------



## Zakiy (Jan 14, 2017)

ishfern said:


> Hi all I applied for NT 489 on the 16th Nov. However I'm yet to receive a result.
> I find this rather strange seeing that people who had applied after me had a received a verdict.
> Does NT consider the date applied to prioritize processing or do they randomly select applications?
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat and not received any reference letter yet.


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

stichbell said:


> Hi Ganewan,
> 
> did you assess for experience? are you working in a different field from the occupation you assessed?
> 
> do reply as I am in process of applying and really hoping for your positive outcome so I can finally apply.


No marks for experience

Age = 30 points
Edu =15 points
English = 10 

without SS


----------



## Yaaduppal (Apr 6, 2017)

Bro I applied on 13 jan and received application no. On 6 April and now waiting for final outcome


----------



## Yaaduppal (Apr 6, 2017)

Bro I applied on 13 jan and received application no. On 6 April and now waiting for final outcome


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

does any one got invitation from mechanical occupation.


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi Zakiy,

Have you applied as a management accountant as well? 

When was the date of application?


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

Have you applied as a management accountant? 

When was the date of application?


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

Have you applied as a management accountant? 

When was the date of application?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

GANEWAN said:


> No marks for experience
> 
> Age = 30 points
> Edu =15 points
> ...


Hiii can u answer my questions.

1)When we need to Send PTE score to NT government?? After sending all docs to NT by email or we can send it before ??? 
2) If I apply with NT government with 60 points, ( considering Each 6 score in English language) and later if I earn 10 points by taking English test can I send that report to NT to increase my point score ??? so as to improve chance of Nomination. 

Please reply. Waiting 
Thanks


----------



## Zakiy (Jan 14, 2017)

ishfern said:


> Hi Zakiy,
> 
> Have you applied as a management accountant as well?
> 
> When was the date of application?


Hello,
I applied for 342414 on 18th Jan, 2017 and waiting. 

Thanks,


----------



## stichbell (Mar 13, 2017)

*Thanks*

Thanks Ganewan.

Appreciate


----------



## AHR123 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello everyone,
Anybody applied in feb and got acknowledgement from NT?


----------



## AHR123 (Apr 5, 2017)

AHR123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have applied on 17 feb 2017 under 190 for NT
> Accountant general with 60+5(ss)
> Any chance for invite?
> ...


----------



## tiktak2017 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I just noticed that there are only 8 invitations left for accountant as per DIBP website as of date for 2017. So is the occupation celling applicable for both 189, 190 and 489?


----------



## Yaaduppal (Apr 6, 2017)

My job code is 242211 non teaching ...technical ..is there any hope to get +ve response..


----------



## Yaaduppal (Apr 6, 2017)

Please guide me how can I check ceiling in my profession 242211


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Today I got my ref number from NT. I applied on 1st Feb 2017 and my occupation code is 233512. Did any one got invitation in the same occupation from NT? How long they take for acknowledgement ?


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Yaaduppal said:


> Please guide me how can I check ceiling in my profession 242211


SkillSelect check this .


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

242211 is currently in CSOL, and occupation ceiling only apply to SOL list. 

Rgds/T2



islam03 said:


> SkillSelect check this .


----------



## davidndavy (Apr 6, 2017)

Anyone here waiting from jan for NT sponsorship?? The biggest problem is that I'm unable to take up a good offer in hand due to Australia.


----------



## Dieppa (Aug 19, 2016)

We applied on the 24th Jan but not heard anything as yet!


----------



## AHR123 (Apr 5, 2017)

Dieppa said:


> We applied on the 24th Jan but not heard anything as yet!


What is your occupation code ? 
And your points ?


----------



## Dieppa (Aug 19, 2016)

AHR123 said:


> What is your occupation code ?
> And your points ?


Code 232411 with 70 points


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi Ganewan,

How long did It take after acknowledgement for NT to give you the sponsorship?


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi Ganewan,

How long did It take after acknowledgement for NT to give you the sponsorship?


----------



## amitdsurti (Apr 14, 2017)

*Anzsco 221111*

Anzsco 221111

Applied in NT on 17th Feb, 2017 (under Subclass 190 with 65 points).

Still awaiting for the acknowledgement.

Can anybody tell by what time, I would get the acknowledgement and chances for getting the acceptance afterwards? and probable time lines of that as well....

:help:


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello Guys
I got positive Vetassess assessment for Marketing Specialist (225113). Now I would like to apply for 489 Visa (60 Points Including SS). Can anyone help me with the process like
1. documents showing strong evidence of your employability in the NT. 
2. Offshore applicants must provide evidence that you have undertaken detailed research into living and working in the NT that demonstrates you have a realistic knowledge of the environment you are planning on migrating to including climate, relocation costs, living expenses (for example, food, utilities, rent), and accommodation costs to settle in the NT.
3. How to send score to NT using PTE Website?


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

Gurdeep225 said:


> Hello Guys
> I got positive Vetassess assessment for Marketing Specialist (225113). Now I would like to apply for 489 Visa (60 Points Including SS). Can anyone help me with the process like
> 1. documents showing strong evidence of your employability in the NT.
> 2. Offshore applicants must provide evidence that you have undertaken detailed research into living and working in the NT that demonstrates you have a realistic knowledge of the environment you are planning on migrating to including climate, relocation costs, living expenses (for example, food, utilities, rent), and accommodation costs to settle in the NT.
> 3. How to send score to NT using PTE Website?


Forget to Mention that my Brother in Law is living and working in NT from last years. Does it make positive impact? And how can I Show that connection?
Third time taken by NT for SS?

Regards


----------



## aumgaurav (Apr 8, 2017)

My occupation is in NT migration list.My question is 
Is it still required documents showing strong evidence of employability in the NT.
Thankyou in advance,i will really appreciate reply.


----------



## aumgaurav (Apr 8, 2017)

I m from India,plz suggest me how to prove our financial capability.


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

Gurdeep225 said:


> Forget to Mention that my Brother in Law is living and working in NT from last years. Does it make positive impact? And how can I Show that connection?
> Third time taken by NT for SS?
> 
> Regards


Hello guys, 
Waiting for your reply. Please if anyone can help
Regards


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

two2 said:


> You are welcome, but you will be able to send a private message after you have made 5 posts


Hello Bro,
I am new here and I need your advice to lodge EOI and state nomination file to NT.If you can help, your efforts will be highly appreciated 
Regards


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Gurdeep, 

Sorry I was away from the forum. Kindly send me a personal message with your email ID. 

Will try doing the best that I can. 

Rgds/T2



Gurdeep225 said:


> Hello Bro,
> I am new here and I need your advice to lodge EOI and state nomination file to NT.If you can help, your efforts will be highly appreciated
> Regards


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Gaurav, 

Yes, you need to provide evidence of employability even if your occupation is in State Occupation List. 

Regarding, financial capability, prepare a summary sheet in excel (with local currency and equivalent AUD amount), and provide evidence documents (e.g. Bank Statement, Property Documents, Savings Certificates, Car Registration and Valuation Documents etc.) as attachments. 

Regards, 
T2



aumgaurav said:


> My occupation is in NT migration list.My question is
> Is it still required documents showing strong evidence of employability in the NT.
> Thankyou in advance,i will really appreciate reply.


----------



## aumgaurav (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks a lot two2


----------



## aumgaurav (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello,
There is a column regarding friends and relatives detail in NT nomination form.If no friends or relatives are there,will it be reason for declination for state nomination?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

aumgaurav said:


> Hello,
> There is a column regarding friends and relatives detail in NT nomination form.If no friends or relatives are there,will it be reason for declination for state nomination?


If u dont have relatives in NT , how can you say" yes " in that column ?? Obviously "No" to be mentioned in that.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I guess if someone has friends and relatives in NT, that makes the case stronger; however, no connections does not mean the refusal of application. 

I did not have any connections in NT, but my application was successful. 

Rgds/T2




aumgaurav said:


> Hello,
> There is a column regarding friends and relatives detail in NT nomination form.If no friends or relatives are there,will it be reason for declination for state nomination?


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes, your family in NT will be a very strong point for your application. 

Regarding time taken by NT, it may range from 2 to 4 months. 

Rgds/T2



Gurdeep225 said:


> Forget to Mention that my Brother in Law is living and working in NT from last years. Does it make positive impact? And how can I Show that connection?
> Third time taken by NT for SS?
> 
> Regards


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

two2 said:


> I guess if someone has friends and relatives in NT, that makes the case stronger; however, no connections does not mean the refusal of application.
> 
> I did not have any connections in NT, but my application was successful.
> Hiii two2. For Employment part , need to make Individual PdF for each employer or All employment should be in one pdf file ????
> ...


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I submitted one PDF document, with the first two page describing the prospects for my occupation, and other pages containing supporting communication and screenshots of websites. 

In short, yes, one PDF. 

Rgds/T2



laju1984 said:


> two2 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess if someone has friends and relatives in NT, that makes the case stronger; however, no connections does not mean the refusal of application.
> ...


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

two2 said:


> I submitted one PDF document, with the first two page describing the prospects for my occupation, and other pages containing supporting communication and screenshots of websites.
> 
> In short, yes, one PDF.
> 
> ...


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I submitted all experience certificates (through email) as one PDF to NT. 

Regards, 
T2



laju1984 said:


> two2 said:
> 
> 
> > I submitted one PDF document, with the first two page describing the prospects for my occupation, and other pages containing supporting communication and screenshots of websites.
> ...


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

two2 said:


> I submitted all experience certificates (through email) as one PDF to NT.
> 
> Regards,
> T2
> ...


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

two2 said:


> Yes, your family in NT will be a very strong point for your application.
> 
> Regarding time taken by NT, it may range from 2 to 4 months.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Thank you very much brother. You are making it very easy for others. God bless you. 
Now waiting for your email.
Regards


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Gurdeep225 said:


> Thank you very much brother. You are making it very easy for others. God bless you.
> Now waiting for your email.
> Regards


Agree, Two 2 is really helping here in right way.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks very much Gurdeep and Laju for your kind words. 

I am just trying to help fellow members as I was helped by my close friend (after my agent screwed my case). And I hope you have to make up your mind to help others once you get successful as well, so the chain continues  

All the best . . . 

Rgds/T2



Gurdeep225 said:


> Thank you very much brother. You are making it very easy for others. God bless you.
> Now waiting for your email.
> Regards






laju1984 said:


> Agree, Two 2 is really helping here in right way.


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

ishfern said:


> Hi Ganewan,
> 
> How long did It take after acknowledgement for NT to give you the sponsorship?


20th Feb Acknowledgement ,28th March outcome ...


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

GANEWAN said:


> 20th Feb Acknowledgement ,28th March outcome ...


Hey Ganewan,

That's nice. It took almost a little more than a month to get an invitation.

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

GANEWAN said:


> 20th Feb Acknowledgement ,28th March outcome ...


Hiiii. Just want to know you applied to 190 visa and got 489 offer or you directly applied for 489 ???? 
And if u directly applied for 489 , why not gone for 190 ?? 
Though this is a somewhat personal choice, just curious to know . 
Thanking you


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello experts, do we need to get registered if applying as professional engineer(civil) to NT or not?? If yes then how can we do that??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zakiy (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I have applied for nomination (Code: 342414) on 18th January, 2017 and added some document on 7th Feb and 14 Feb. But I did not get any feedback yet. 
I am totally disappoint. Does anybody have any idea?


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Please also try to search for Engineering groups on the forum; they may be able to help you.



stha1232 said:


> Hello experts, do we need to get registered if applying as professional engineer(civil) to NT or not?? If yes then how can we do that??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have sent in the docs already. Have not got acknowledgement yet. Now i see some more new job postings on job sites. Can i keep sending them these new job postings?


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Fellows, sad to share the below news for HR professionals  

HR Advisors (ANZSCO 223111), Workplace Relations Advisors (ANZSCO 223113), and Training & Development Professionals (ANZSCO 223311) have been removed from CSOL list effective April 19, 2017. 

Read the full story here: 

Important changes to the occupation list for subclass 489 and 190 applicants 

Rgds/T2


----------



## Rakhima (Apr 18, 2017)

*NT Sponsorship*

Hi ,

If possible, anybody answer me how long it take to get NT Sponsorship under 489?
I got 55 points and Mechanical Engineer 

Can I submit my father affidavit for financial sponsorship 35,000 AUD ? Will it approved by NT government ??

Please answer me  Thnx


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

The timeline ranges from 2 to 4 months; currently taking longer than expected. 

On financial, what do you mean by affidavit? Would you support this affidavit with AUD 35,000/- equivalent bank balance? If yes, why don't you ask your father to transfer funds to your account for some time. 

If not bank balance, you should have assets under your name (I guess) or the accompanying partner. 

Rgds/T2



Rakhima said:


> Hi ,
> 
> If possible, anybody answer me how long it take to get NT Sponsorship under 489?
> I got 55 points and Mechanical Engineer
> ...


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

two2 said:


> Fellows, sad to share the below news for HR professionals
> 
> HR Advisors (ANZSCO 223111), Workplace Relations Advisors (ANZSCO 223113), and Training & Development Professionals (ANZSCO 223311) have been removed from CSOL list effective April 19, 2017.
> 
> ...


Hello Bro,
They have laucnhed a new combined list for SOL and CSOL. My occupation was under CSOL and is still there in the new list. I have a family member living in the regional area. i have 2 questions:
1. Can my Brother sponsor me now? earlier he could not because my occupation was under CSOL not SOL.
2. Will it be good to take sponsorship from brother or nomination from state? which one will be better and less time consumed?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Gurdeep225 said:


> Hello Bro,
> They have laucnhed a new combined list for SOL and CSOL. My occupation was under CSOL and is still there in the new list. I have a family member living in the regional area. i have 2 questions:
> 1. Can my Brother sponsor me now? earlier he could not because my occupation was under CSOL not SOL.
> 2. Will it be good to take sponsorship from brother or nomination from state? which one will be better and less time consumed?


There is a separate list( MLTSSL) for 489 Family sponsor visa and 189, not a combined list. Pl read carefully.


----------



## davidndavy (Apr 6, 2017)

Gosh NT process is like tortoise race :-(


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

davidndavy said:


> Gosh NT process is like tortoise race :-(


Hopefully you will get your positive result soon. 
One question. Did you submit EOI first with no document uploaded at front and later sent to NT through mail? 
or u collected documents first and then submitted EOI and sent documents to NT at the same time?

Regards


----------



## davidndavy (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi submitted my EOI and sent all the documents through e-mail to NT. They acknowledged my application has been received on the 22nd of JAN 2017 (Auto-reply email saying your process will take 10 weeks and all) from then till date nothing.) I have seen the number of state occupations of last year and NT has the least : in hundreds for the entire year compared to other states.


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

davidndavy said:


> Hi submitted my EOI and sent all the documents through e-mail to NT. They acknowledged my application has been received on the 22nd of JAN 2017 (Auto-reply email saying your process will take 10 weeks and all) from then till date nothing.) I have seen the number of state occupations of last year and NT has the least : in hundreds for the entire year compared to other states.


Yes i understand that bro. NT usually take longer time compared with other states. 
Did you submit EOI first and then sent the documents to NT or first sent documents to NT? How this process goes? secondly what was the title is the e-mail sent to NT?

Regards


----------



## davidndavy (Apr 6, 2017)

*nt submission*

Yes i submitted EOI first and then the documents to NT. the email is below:

Department of Trade, Business and Innovation
Migration NT
e: migration @ nt.gov.au

Ensure you send your documents along with proof of funds, details of NT as per your understanding document, your research into the job sector of your nominated occupation.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Gurdeep, 

You have to make your EOI first and then apply for state nomination. 

When you apply for state nomination, they ask you for the EOI number, so they directly approve your application in SkillSelect when your application is successful. 

Rgds/T2



Gurdeep225 said:


> Yes i understand that bro. NT usually take longer time compared with other states.
> Did you submit EOI first and then sent the documents to NT or first sent documents to NT? How this process goes? secondly what was the title is the e-mail sent to NT?
> 
> Regards


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hey Two2
After applying for state sponsorship in how many days do you get an invite?
Just asking. 


Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

davidndavy said:


> Yes i submitted EOI first and then the documents to NT. the email is below:
> 
> Department of Trade, Business and Innovation
> Migration NT
> ...


Hey davidndavy, what is your occupation??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi

I have applied for NT under Accountant General 221111 code in Feb and my score is 55 without state sponsorship (assessed from CPA).

Now I have got positive assessment form IPA for Management Accountant 221112 and m score is 65 without state sponsorship.

Is it advisable to change my code in existing application or I need to send a fresh application with new code.

I have not received acknowledgement number yet...

How do NT evaluate, is EIO point relevant for sponsorship?

Please advise.

Regards


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Chubs, 

1. I applied for NT state sponsorship on 16th April 2016, 
2. Got my reference number email from NT on 20th April 2016 
3. Received invitation to apply for visa on 20th June 2016. 

However, I heard now the NT timelines are very longer than what I experienced last year. 

Rgds/T2



chubs3 said:


> Hey Two2
> After applying for state sponsorship in how many days do you get an invite?
> Just asking.
> 
> ...


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

two2 said:


> Hi Chubs,
> 
> 1. I applied for NT state sponsorship on 16th April 2016,
> 2. Got my reference number email from NT on 20th April 2016
> ...


Thanks two2.


----------



## davidndavy (Apr 6, 2017)

Stha1232, my code was 141111 (cafe and restaurant manager) anyone else with the same code??


----------



## davidndavy (Apr 6, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Hey davidndavy, what is your occupation??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hi buddy. 141111 cafe and restaurant manager.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

two2 said:


> Hi Chubs,
> 
> 1. I applied for NT state sponsorship on 16th April 2016,
> 2. Got my reference number email from NT on 20th April 2016
> ...


Hiii two. 
Is NT government offers 190 nominations or it gives only 489 though applied to 190 ??? 
and I heard that they give 190 nomination to only whom who has family links in NT or Job offer from NT employer. Is it true ??


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Laju, 

Your understanding is correct. 

I did not hear from anyone who has received 190 sponsorship from NT without family links or job offer. I also applied for 190 visa, but they offered me 489 visa only. 

Rgds/T2




laju1984 said:


> Hiii two.
> Is NT government offers 190 nominations or it gives only 489 though applied to 190 ???
> and I heard that they give 190 nomination to only whom who has family links in NT or Job offer from NT employer. Is it true ??


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

two2 said:


> Hi Laju,
> 
> Your understanding is correct.
> 
> ...


Okkkkk


----------



## AHR123 (Apr 5, 2017)

Has anybody received acknowledgement from NT who have applied in feb 2017 ?


----------



## aumgaurav (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi all

I want to apply for state sponsorship.If we are having friend in Darwin,NT.which type of documents or details i will require from NT friend to involve him as a friend in Darwin,NT?

Thankyou in advance.


----------



## tiktak2017 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi all, just want to update that I got the outcome today from the NT. They rejected my application. I submitted all docs on 18 Jan, and there was no ref number, just direct wmail rejecting my application. Too sad after waiting for so long. They said that although I meet all the requirements, they have limited number of invitation and I am not selected.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Mainly contact details and address. 



aumgaurav said:


> Hi all
> 
> I want to apply for state sponsorship.If we are having friend in Darwin,NT.which type of documents or details i will require from NT friend to involve him as a friend in Darwin,NT?
> 
> Thankyou in advance.


----------



## AHR123 (Apr 5, 2017)

tiktak2017 said:


> Hi all, just want to update that I got the outcome today from the NT. They rejected my application. I submitted all docs on 18 Jan, and there was no ref number, just direct wmail rejecting my application. Too sad after waiting for so long. They said that although I meet all the requirements, they have limited number of invitation and I am not selected.



Your Anzsco code ?


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Sad to hear, what is your occupation? 



tiktak2017 said:


> Hi all, just want to update that I got the outcome today from the NT. They rejected my application. I submitted all docs on 18 Jan, and there was no ref number, just direct wmail rejecting my application. Too sad after waiting for so long. They said that although I meet all the requirements, they have limited number of invitation and I am not selected.


----------



## AHR123 (Apr 5, 2017)

tiktak2017 said:


> Hi all, just want to update that I got the outcome today from the NT. They rejected my application. I submitted all docs on 18 Jan, and there was no ref number, just direct wmail rejecting my application. Too sad after waiting for so long. They said that although I meet all the requirements, they have limited number of invitation and I am not selected.


And how many points ?


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> Hiiii. Just want to know you applied to 190 visa and got 489 offer or you directly applied for 489 ????
> And if u directly applied for 489 , why not gone for 190 ??
> Though this is a somewhat personal choice, just curious to know .
> Thanking you


applied for 190 but offered 489.


----------



## tiktak2017 (Apr 11, 2017)

I applied under management accountant, 65 points (without ss), ielts 8 overall, nearly 10 years working experience. Just simply not selected.

Good luck to all.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

tiktak2017 said:


> I applied under management accountant, 65 points (without ss), ielts 8 overall, nearly 10 years working experience. Just simply not selected.
> 
> Good luck to all.


What is your English score per each ?
70 is the cutoff for management accountant


----------



## AHR123 (Apr 5, 2017)

tiktak2017 said:


> I applied under management accountant, 65 points (without ss), ielts 8 overall, nearly 10 years working experience. Just simply not selected.
> 
> Good luck to all.


Really Sad to hear that!! can you please mention break up of your points that's age,qualification (ca, cwa, MBA or other degree) , experience and ielts points. As 65 aggregate is hard to understand with ielts 8 band. Asking the same to know the chances where we stand for NT nomination.


----------



## davidndavy (Apr 6, 2017)

Hello All, 

Finally got a reply from NT, i applied for 190 but got rejected and then they offered me 489. Does any one have idea of how long will it take once i send the signed copy of 489 to get sponsorship? 

My occupation- 141111 (cafe- restaurant manager) 
Overall points with out state sponsorship - 55
Ielts - 7.5. - 10 points
Age - 30 points
education - 15 

Vetasses - 26 Aug 2016 (+ve)
EOI- 12- 12- 2016
NT state Sponsorship - Jan 19th 2017
489 document received- 20/ april . 2017 

Stay positive guys


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

davidndavy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally got a reply from NT, i applied for 190 but got rejected and then they offered me 489. Does any one have idea of how long will it take once i send the signed copy of 489 to get sponsorship?
> 
> ...


Hey davidndavy,

Congrats!

You should get it soon in a weeks time.

Thanks,
Chubasco


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

This occupation is out of STSOL, may be that's the reason they refused you. 

Rgds/T2



tiktak2017 said:


> I applied under management accountant, 65 points (without ss), ielts 8 overall, nearly 10 years working experience. Just simply not selected.
> 
> Good luck to all.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Congrats, 

I guess as soon as you submit your signed copy for 489 acceptance, they will have to accept your application in SkillSelect and you will get an invitation from SkillSelect to proceed for your visa application with DIBP. 

It should not take more than a week for you to receive your invitation to apply (ITA). 

Rgds/T2



davidndavy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally got a reply from NT, i applied for 190 but got rejected and then they offered me 489. Does any one have idea of how long will it take once i send the signed copy of 489 to get sponsorship?
> 
> ...


----------



## davidndavy (Apr 6, 2017)

two2 said:


> Congrats,
> 
> I guess as soon as you submit your signed copy for 489 acceptance, they will have to accept your application in SkillSelect and you will get an invitation from SkillSelect to proceed for your visa application with DIBP.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy, will keep you all posted.


----------



## davidndavy (Apr 6, 2017)

chubs3 said:


> Hey davidndavy,
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the details.


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi friends, my occupation is 212415 and I saw it in the combined new list...so I am eligible to apply for 190 visa to NT right?

Regards


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Congratulations on being invited davidndavy




davidndavy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally got a reply from NT, i applied for 190 but got rejected and then they offered me 489. Does any one have idea of how long will it take once i send the signed copy of 489 to get sponsorship?
> 
> ...


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

davidndavy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally got a reply from NT, i applied for 190 but got rejected and then they offered me 489. Does any one have idea of how long will it take once i send the signed copy of 489 to get sponsorship?
> 
> ...


Hi Davidndavy,

Congrats  when was your date of acknowledgement?


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

two2 said:


> This occupation is out of STSOL, may be that's the reason they refused you.
> 
> Rgds/T2
> 
> ...


Hi two2, 

What do you mean by STSOL? There were a few in the forum nominated under the same occupation.


----------



## AHR123 (Apr 5, 2017)

Management Accountant is in combine list (STSOL). I just checked it..

Ceiling for Accountant is 2500 and already 2492 are filled only 8 left so that the reason may be they are not issuing any 489 for this occupation... 



two2 said:


> This occupation is out of STSOL, may be that's the reason they refused you.
> 
> Rgds/T2
> 
> ...


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

your occupation is not open at NT, but is open with ACT. check their requirements. 

Rgds/T2



Rainbows said:


> Hi friends, my occupation is 212415 and I saw it in the combined new list...so I am eligible to apply for 190 visa to NT right?
> 
> Regards


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

STSOL is Short-term skilled occupation list (replaces previous CSOL)

Your occupation is not part of above list, and I assume a state can only offer sponsorship if the occupation is part of STSOL. 

However, the same occupation is open at Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) which means you can apply for 189 visa. 

There is lot of confusion between these new list. I am still trying to understand. Apologies for any mistakes. 

Rgds/T2



ishfern said:


> Hi two2,
> 
> What do you mean by STSOL? There were a few in the forum nominated under the same occupation.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

You are right that it is in combined list but not STSOL (Short Term List = previously CSOL). 

it is part of Long Term List (MLTSSLPreviously SOL) and that is why it it is appearing under combined list. 

Also, ceiling value has nothing to do with state nominations, as ceilings only apply to 189 visas and state nominations (190 visas) are independent of ceiling values. 

I guess It will take some time for all of us to understand these new lists. Still struggling . . . 

Rgds/T2



AHR123 said:


> Management Accountant is in combine list (STSOL). I just checked it..
> 
> Ceiling for Accountant is 2500 and already 2492 are filled only 8 left so that the reason may be they are not issuing any 489 for this occupation...


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

two2 said:


> STSOL is Short-term skilled occupation list (replaces previous CSOL)
> 
> Your occupation is not part of above list, and I assume a state can only offer sponsorship if the occupation is part of STSOL.
> 
> ...


Hi two2,

You're correct. From what I read from the DIBP website though I understood that if you're occupation. Is in the combined list you're able to apply for a state nominated visa. But like you said there's a lot of confusion. I applied for my nomination in November and received my NT acknowledgement only last week.


----------



## Samjassi (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi ishfern for which occupation?


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

Samjassi said:


> Hi ishfern for which occupation?


Management accountant


----------



## Indieaus (Apr 14, 2017)

Does we need job offer to apply for 
190 visa for NT


----------



## Samjassi (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks and Best of luck for future 
I am also thinking about that but it looks difficult with 65 points


----------



## Samjassi (Apr 20, 2017)

No we don't need that


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

Samjassi said:


> Thanks and Best of luck for future
> I am also thinking about that but it looks difficult with 65 points[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

If there is a WhatsApp group with people in this group do add me as well please.


----------



## Samjassi (Apr 20, 2017)

There is no chance at 65 points


----------



## Samjassi (Apr 20, 2017)

I expect you would get your visa within 1 or 2 months


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

Samjassi said:


> I expect you would get your visa within 1 or 2 months


Thanks


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

https://www.acacia-au.com/mltssl.php

Hey Everyone,

This will give some clarification


----------



## Samjassi (Apr 20, 2017)

He ishfren what's your point score


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

Samjassi said:


> He ishfren what's your point score


60 with SS


----------



## Samjassi (Apr 20, 2017)

Good 489or 190


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

samjassi said:


> good 489or 190


489


----------



## Samjassi (Apr 20, 2017)

I have heard that 489 is open for accountants in Tasmania. I have 60 points and if I can grap 10 for 489. Do you think there is any chance.


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

Samjassi said:


> I have heard that 489 is open for accountants in Tasmania. I have 60 points and if I can grap 10 for 489. Do you think there is any chance.


From what i heard Tasmania requires you to have a job offer or be a graduate from a university in Tasmania to be sponsored. However I think you having 60 points and appying for NT 190 would be better, theyll atleast give you the 489. (Only issue is the long wait)


----------



## Samjassi (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks you very much 
I would try 
Are you sure that there chances of success at 60+ 5


----------



## traveller.hsp (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello friends, I applied for vetassess assessment in 2014 but got a negative outcome for experience but qualification was assessed as positive. Now I'm planning to get assessment for a different job so do I need to get both qualification and work assessed or is there an option for job experience only?


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

Samjassi said:


> Thanks you very much
> I would try
> Are you sure that there chances of success at 60+ 5


From all that I've read , points dont make a huge difference. It all comes down to how you prepare the application and how you convince NT that you're occupation is in demand and that you have a genuine intention to remain in NT. 

Perhaps someone could correct me if im wrong, I saw a few people with high points being rejected as well, whilst a few with 60 points received nomination. Its all about the application quality.


----------



## traveller.hsp (Apr 20, 2017)

Is here anyone applying as VET(Non trades)


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

I have applied on 1st Feb 2017 and my occupation is 233512. Got Acknowledgement on 13th April 2017 with a reference number. NT said out come will take another 12 weeks.
From this forum I came to know that some people has given job prospect with evidence (screen shots ), but I have given only 15 screen shots from websites with my application. Should I send a statement now about my occupation prospects at NT. Will they reject me. While I prepared my documents I have given Written statement about choosing NT ( Job, weather, culture, people, food, climates) and thought 15 Job circular will be enough. Should I send one or two pages statement stating mechanical job prospects at NT???
By the way some got nomination with only screen shots in 2014.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Islam

As part of the application requirements at NT, you have to provide a written statement on the job prospects at NT for your related occupation. Screenshots will help you, but ONLY screenshots are not enough, according to my understanding. 

Rgds/T2



islam03 said:


> I have applied on 1st Feb 2017 and my occupation is 233512. Got Acknowledgement on 13th April 2017 with a reference number. NT said out come will take another 12 weeks.
> From this forum I came to know that some people has given job prospect with evidence (screen shots ), but I have given only 15 screen shots from websites with my application. Should I send a statement now about my occupation prospects at NT. Will they reject me. While I prepared my documents I have given Written statement about choosing NT ( Job, weather, culture, people, food, climates) and thought 15 Job circular will be enough. Should I send one or two pages statement stating mechanical job prospects at NT???
> By the way some got nomination with only screen shots in 2014.


----------



## aumgaurav (Apr 8, 2017)

How to send the application package to NT for 190 visa?

there is a email address: [email protected]

So should I just attach all the PDF and send mail? or anything else need to do?

Thankyou.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

two2 said:


> Hi Islam
> 
> As part of the application requirements at NT, you have to provide a written statement on the job prospects at NT for your related occupation. Screenshots will help you, but ONLY screenshots are not enough, according to my understanding.
> 
> Rgds/T2


What should I do then, shall I send job prospects now???


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello Guys,
Can I show assets of my Father in Statement of funds? Because in India assets are only transferred to children after some time?
Also can my brother in Law in NT shows funds on my behalf as there is clause in NT regarding this? If yes, then how he can?
Regards


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Nothing else required, just send them an email with the list of documents with PDF attached. 

Rgds/T2



aumgaurav said:


> How to send the application package to NT for 190 visa?
> 
> there is a email address: [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

You better send them the additional documents at the earliest possible. 

Rgds/T2



islam03 said:


> What should I do then, shall I send job prospects now???


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

What abt job postings on jobsites that come after we have sent our documents. Do we keep sending them?


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

No, you don't need to keep sending them the documents. That shows lack of preparation while you applied. 

I would suggest you comprehensively work on each document before you apply; until and unless you miss something required, no need to send them documents regularly. 

Rgds/T2



rsa3 said:


> What abt job postings on jobsites that come after we have sent our documents. Do we keep sending them?


----------



## sunil1984 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi there I am new to forum and I have applied NT sponsorship on 9feb 2017 and still haven't heard anything.How they long take to process it.??

Sent from my LS-5017 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

two2 said:


> No, you don't need to keep sending them the documents. That shows lack of preparation while you applied.
> 
> I would suggest you comprehensively work on each document before you apply; until and unless you miss something required, no need to send them documents regularly.
> 
> ...


Thanks T2


----------



## sunil1984 (Apr 24, 2017)

Do northern territory experience and Australian study matters for getting sopsership...,,,

Sent from my LS-5017 using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

two2 said:


> You better send them the additional documents at the earliest possible.
> 
> Rgds/T2


I just sent two additional documents :
1. How my skills and experience in line with NT employer needs.
2. How the job (web/screenshots) responsibilities match with my Job skills.

I think I have given all now. Dont know they will select me or not, as my occupation is in prorata 233512- Mechanical. Nt has written on their web that 
*
Please be aware that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection have imposed a national limit on the number of visas available for the General Skilled Migration program (which includes State and Territory nominated visas) for each of the eligible skilled occupations per financial year.We will inform you if the quota for your skilled occupation has been reached and we are unable to nominate you. *

Will they invite 2335 group ?? are there any separate ceiling for 489? or its SOL ceiling.?


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Assets?*

hello Guys,
I am really confused as I dont understand how can i assets for NT. I dont have anything in my Bank account. My Wife has approx. 8000 Aus Dollars in her account which is shared account with her Parents. Will it work?
Secondly, Can i show assets of my Father, My father has few acre land which is worth more than 200000 dollars. Is it ok if he make affidavit of support for me and can I show that? Few are saying that I can, where as few says I can not.

Third, is there any ceiling for 489 visa? and it is alreadly filled for this year? 
Fourth, is it compulsory to have positive feedback of 3-4 employers to get invited?

Plz help

Regards
Gurdeep Singh


----------



## aumgaurav (Apr 8, 2017)

Is it compulsory to notarized all documents to apply for NT state sponsorship??? If yes,which type of documents one should notarized???


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi

Anybody with Accountant General -221111 got acknowledgement number or rejection?

Regards
Preeti


----------



## sunil1984 (Apr 24, 2017)

What was reason??

Sent from my LS-5017 using Tapatalk


----------



## AHR123 (Apr 5, 2017)

I have applied in feb 2017 . Still waiting .

When did you applied and your points ? 



Preets_nshah said:


> Hi
> 
> Anybody with Accountant General -221111 got acknowledgement number or rejection?
> 
> ...


----------



## sunil1984 (Apr 24, 2017)

I also applied in Feb 2017 and got only auto generated acknowledgment email. I think they want to hang files till July or what???

Sent from my LS-5017 using Tapatalk


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

two2 said:


> No, you don't need to keep sending them the documents. That shows lack of preparation while you applied.
> 
> I would suggest you comprehensively work on each document before you apply; until and unless you miss something required, no need to send them documents regularly.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Agreed apply will all the required documents so your case in not delayed and they are able to make decision timely.


----------



## sunil1984 (Apr 24, 2017)

When they r going to aponseser 

Sent from my LS-5017 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

sunil1984 said:


> When they *r* going to aponseser
> 
> Sent from my LS-5017 using Tapatalk


What is "aponseser"? 

*By the way, no text-speak like "r" please - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html *


----------



## sunil1984 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sorry its sponser

Sent from my LS-5017 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil1984 (Apr 24, 2017)

Do files with NT experience and Australian study get extra weight age???

Sent from my LS-5017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunkamir (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello friends, any news about the latest changes? I have applied EOI on 11th april but after few days i got to know that my occupation has been removed. My process is still valid or i have to look for some other option? Please advice...

Thanks


----------



## sunil1984 (Apr 24, 2017)

If your occupation is removed then look for other options,,,

Sent from my LS-5017 using Tapatalk


----------



## aryal38 (Sep 13, 2016)

chubs3 said:


> Congrats Aryal!
> 
> How much time did it take?
> 
> ...


Sorry for Late reply. It took almost 13 weeks and my job code is 233512 Mechanical Engineer.


----------



## aryal38 (Sep 13, 2016)

therealmonte said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Do you mind if I ask these questions:
> - Did you apply directly to visa 489?
> ...


Sorry for Late reply. I received ack after 12 weeks and NT nomination after 14 weeks. This was my second apply and I applied for 190 but NT offered me 489. My occupation is Mechanical Engineer 233512. Thanks


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Urgent*



Gurdeep225 said:


> hello Guys,
> I am really confused as I dont understand how can i assets for NT. I dont have anything in my Bank account. My Wife has approx. 8000 Aus Dollars in her account which is shared account with her Parents. Will it work?
> Secondly, Can i show assets of my Father, My father has few acre land which is worth more than 200000 dollars. Is it ok if he make affidavit of support for me and can I show that? Few are saying that I can, where as few says I can not.
> 
> ...



Can anyone reply on this plz. 
Its very urgent.
Regards


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

Gurdeep225 said:


> Can anyone reply on this plz.
> Its very urgent.
> Regards


Hi Gurdeep,

Yes you could show your parents and wife's funds as long as you get a letter signed from them to the extent that the funds would be available for your use when migrating. What I'm not sure is wether property could be shown as available funds. 

Also there is no ceiling for 489 visas.

Showing positive replies from employes would grant you a better chance at an invite.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Look for other options. 

Rgds/T2



Hunkamir said:


> Hello friends, any news about the latest changes? I have applied EOI on 11th april but after few days i got to know that my occupation has been removed. My process is still valid or i have to look for some other option? Please advice...
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

ishfern said:


> Hi Gurdeep,
> 
> Yes you could show your parents and wife's funds as long as you get a letter signed from them to the extent that the funds would be available for your use when migrating. What I'm not sure is wether property could be shown as available funds.
> 
> ...


Thank you brother.
Thank you very much for your reply. its very helpful for me.
One more question. Is it necessary to show any funds in Bank account or only assets worth $50000 will work?
Regards


----------



## khpatel1990 (Oct 10, 2016)

aryal38 said:


> Sorry for Late reply. It took almost 13 weeks and my job code is 233512 Mechanical Engineer.



Can you help me with 489 NT State sponsorship?

I want to apply for Mechanical Engineer 233512.

Regards,
Ketan Patel.


----------



## khpatel1990 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello, I'm Ketan, new in this forum. I would like to apply for NT sponsorship but got puzzled about the reuireq docs.

1. Evidence that you have undertaken detailed research into living and working in the NT
2. Evidencing of employability 
3. Commitment to the NT

Please help me in this regard.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

No worries, check your message. 

Rgds/T2



khpatel1990 said:


> Hello, I'm Ketan, new in this forum. I would like to apply for NT sponsorship but got puzzled about the reuireq docs.
> 
> 1. Evidence that you have undertaken detailed research into living and working in the NT
> 2. Evidencing of employability
> ...


----------



## khpatel1990 (Oct 10, 2016)

*489 report sample.*



Black_Rose said:


> Hi
> Pm me your email I can help you giving a sample.
> Good luck.
> 
> Regards


Hi 

Please E-mail me sample of report on my mail ID. I have PM you my E-mail Id.

Regards,
Ketan Patel.


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi is there anyone who received acknowledgement in April who received their result?


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear All, 

I received a message from SkillSelect today, for an EOI against the occupation of HR Advisor. (I could not withdraw that EOI earlier when I got invitation for another EOI against T&D Professional). 

The context of the message was: 

1. If the EOI for the recently removed occupation has NOT been invited so far, the EOI will return to DRAFT status as of 19th April 2017. 

2. If the EOI for the recently removed occupation has been invited, it will return back to DRAFT status on the expiry of invitation. 

The point 1 is very much clear; which means unfortunately no state can issue invitation for the occupations removed on 18th April 2017. However, the good part is point 2, if anyone already received the invitation (before 18th April) but did not apply for visa for removed occupation, they can still submit their visa application till the expiry of invitation. 

Just thought to clarify as I could see some confusion among some members. 

Rgds/T2


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyone got acknowledgement/nomination 
In the last few days??


----------



## khpatel1990 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for Northern Territory 489 application and need clarity on the below mentioned questions, which we have to submit with the supporting documents. 

* Evidence that the applicant has undertaken research on the NT and has knowledge of the relocation costs, living expenses (e.g. food, utilities, rent, etc.), and accommodation costs involved with settling in the NT 

* Persuasive evidence to demonstrate employability in the NT in the nominated occupation or a copy of the letter of offer or employment contact if a NT employer has offered employment to the main applicant in their nominated occupation or closely related occupation

Request you to share some relevant document in regards with the above mentioned points. Please private message me so that I can send you my E-mail ID.

My occupation is Mechanical Engineer 233512.

I have 3 years work experience in Mechanical Engineer and I have completed skill assessment and work experience from Engineers Australia.

Please help me to prepare for NT sponsorship documents like

1) Commitment to NT.
2) Research into NT.
3) Job employability into NT.
4) Financial requirement.

I want all these documents for my reference while preparing my documents.

Hope you understand my question.

Regards,
Ketan Patel.


----------



## AHR123 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello Everyone

i applied for NT State sponsorship on 17th feb 2017 under accountant general. Got reply from NT on 12th may 2017 stating application has been unsuccessful...

below is the reason,
Factors which influenced the decision for refusal include:
· Applicant was unable to provide persuasive evidence to demonstrate employability in the NT in nominated occupation. Many of the advertisements where for outside the NT. 



· Applicant failed to demonstrate that he will move to the Northern Territory and failed to provide satisfactory evidence of strong links and a genuine intention to live and work in the Northern Territory.


Please note the Case Officer’s decision is final and as we receive more applications than places available we will not engage in any further correspondence in relation to this application.


can i apply again?

Also can any one please provide me sample documents for NT research statement .
my e-mail id [email protected]



Thanks in advance ..

Regards

AHR.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

That's sad, send me a PM. Will try to assist the best that I can. 

Regards, 
T2



AHR123 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> i applied for NT State sponsorship on 17th feb 2017 under accountant general. Got reply from NT on 12th may 2017 stating application has been unsuccessful...
> 
> ...


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

AHR123 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> i applied for NT State sponsorship on 17th feb 2017 under accountant general. Got reply from NT on 12th may 2017 stating application has been unsuccessful...
> 
> ...


Did you apply for 489 or 190 ???


----------



## AHR123 (Apr 5, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> did you apply for 489 or 190 ???


190


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi when was the date of acknowledgement?



AHR123 said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > did you apply for 489 or 190 ???
> ...


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

AHR123 said:


> 190


190 NT requires family links or job offer from NT employer ... And that is prime reason of your application refusal......


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

*NT*

It's really sad to hear negative reply after waiting for such a long time.

Did you receive application number or they straight away gave out come?

I was wondering the job search that we show is of Feb and not available at this point of time than how come they give any decision?

Regards
Preeti


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

AHR123 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> i applied for NT State sponsorship on 17th feb 2017 under accountant general. Got reply from NT on 12th may 2017 stating application has been unsuccessful...
> 
> ...


What is your poijts breakdown?

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

AHR123 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> i applied for NT State sponsorship on 17th feb 2017 under accountant general. Got reply from NT on 12th may 2017 stating application has been unsuccessful...
> 
> ...


Very sorry to hear. How many jobs did you show? Does anyone know what exactly they expect as evidence of strong links to NT? 
AHR did you get an acknowledgement? If yes, when did u get


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Preets_nshah said:


> It's really sad to hear negative reply after waiting for such a long time.
> 
> Did you receive application number or they straight away gave out come?
> 
> ...


Preeti-This is my doubt too.


----------



## AHR123 (Apr 5, 2017)

*hi*



laju1984 said:


> 190 NT requires family links or job offer from NT employer ... And that is prime reason of your application refusal......


i have 3 friends and have mentioned in my application.


----------



## AHR123 (Apr 5, 2017)

*hello*



rsa3 said:


> Very sorry to hear. How many jobs did you show? Does anyone know what exactly they expect as evidence of strong links to NT?
> AHR did you get an acknowledgement? If yes, when did u get


13 jobs. 
No acknowledgement received direct refusal..


----------



## AHR123 (Apr 5, 2017)

*Hello*



Preets_nshah said:


> It's really sad to hear negative reply after waiting for such a long time.
> 
> Did you receive application number or they straight away gave out come?
> 
> ...


direct refusal no acknowledgement.


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

AHR123 said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Very sorry to hear. How many jobs did you show? Does anyone know what exactly they expect as evidence of strong links to NT?
> ...


Thats very bad. Did they offer you 489?


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

AHR123 said:


> direct refusal no acknowledgement.


Whats your total points?

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## AHR123 (Apr 5, 2017)

no, they didnt


----------



## AHR123 (Apr 5, 2017)

*edited*



AHR123 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> i applied for NT State sponsorship on 17th feb 2017 under accountant general. Got reply from NT on 12th may 2017 stating application has been unsuccessful...
> 
> ...



Applied under 190 with 60 + 5(ss) points.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

AHR123 said:


> Applied under 190 with 60 + 5(ss) points.


The cutoff points going on is 75 for accounts.


----------



## amitdsurti (Apr 14, 2017)

*Accountant General 221111*



chubs3 said:


> The cutoff points going on is 75 for accounts.


One management accountant(221112) in the same forum did receive the acceptance with 65 points in aggregate. and in the same class (221111) is facing issue. 

And I agree with one of the point made in the forum today that, Application done in Feb17, with positions open then, and now if the CO is checking in May17, the relevance is almost lost. Even a CA with 3 friends as reference in application, with 13 jobs applied for, and with 60+5 points in SC 190 is still not sufficient enough for NT. I guess the competition is going to be steeper day by day. 

Only way left is I guess, Superior English with 79+ score in PTE.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

AHR123 said:


> i have 3 friends and have mentioned in my application.


Not friends they require family links if u apply for 190......


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

chubs3 said:


> AHR123 said:
> 
> 
> > Applied under 190 with 60 + 5(ss) points.
> ...


Do points actually matter in 489 and190 visa?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

rsa3 said:


> Do points actually matter in 489 and190 visa?


Off course matters


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> Off course matters


What are the points required for mechanical.
I applied on 1st Feb 2017 with 60 points + 5 points (190) 
Got acknowledgement on 13th April with ref number


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

islam03 said:


> What are the points required for mechanical.
> I applied on 1st Feb 2017 with 60 points + 5 points (190)
> Got acknowledgement on 13th April with ref number


That i don't know as each and every occupation has different cut off score. You might need to look at DIBP websit for more information.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> That i don't know as each and every occupation has different cut off score. You might need to look at DIBP websit for more information.



My occupation cut off is 65.....what u think.


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

laju1984 said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Do points actually matter in 489 and190 visa?
> ...


Oh ok. I am applying for 489 with 50+10 pts. Occupation on csol and nt list


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

islam03 said:


> My occupation cut off is 65.....what u think.


If u have free time , prepare for pte or IELTS and try to increase your point score by getting each 7.........
At 65 waiting time would be long.... I guess so.........


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

islam03 said:


> My occupation cut off is 65.....what u think.


Better to go with 190 or 489, otherwise very slim chances for 189 bro.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

What are the chances for civil engineer for 489 with 50+10 points??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil1984 (Apr 24, 2017)

I had applied 190 NT sponsorship 9 Feb 2017 with 65 points under occupation hospitality with previous experience in northern territory. I received refusal of my sponsorship on 10 may 2017 stating that no genuine intention to move northern territory. Strange,,,:::

Sent from my LS-5017 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil1984 (Apr 24, 2017)

They spoiled my three months,if they do not want to give then stop advertising.

Sent from my LS-5017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

Sad to hear lot of rejections. 

Did they gave you case number or direct refusal?





sunil1984 said:


> I had applied 190 NT sponsorship 9 Feb 2017 with 65 points under occupation hospitality with previous experience in northern territory. I received refusal of my sponsorship on 10 may 2017 stating that no genuine intention to move northern territory. Strange,,,:::
> 
> Sent from my LS-5017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Help regarding PTE*

Hello guys
I need your help.
I want to send them my PTE Score card. do I send them now or should I wait till they ask for it?
Secondly, I want to send it now, how can I do that? means once log in to PTE score website and there is option to send score, do I need to mentioned the e-mail of NT or they will pick it up automatically or do I need to send it to DIBP?

Regards
Gurdeep Singh


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

I submitted along with my NT application as no point wasting time for them to ask. When you login PTE account, we can select NT from drop down list no need to give email id.




Gurdeep225 said:


> Hello guys
> I need your help.
> I want to send them my PTE Score card. do I send them now or should I wait till they ask for it?
> Secondly, I want to send it now, how can I do that? means once log in to PTE score website and there is option to send score, do I need to mentioned the e-mail of NT or they will pick it up automatically or do I need to send it to DIBP?
> ...


----------



## khpatel1990 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello,

Updated news about NT:

Suspension of offshore General Skilled Migration nominations by the Northern Territory until 1 July 2017

The Northern Territory has temporarily suspended nomination applications for Subclass 489 and Subclass 190 visas where the applicants are not in the Northern Territory.

Where applicants are not in the Northern Territory and a Migration NT file number has not been issued (eg BSM2017/XXXX) the applications will not be processed.

Applicants are encouraged to reapply after 1 July 2017.

Applicants in the Northern Territory are unaffected by the suspension.


For details refer below link:

Skilled Regional Nominated (Provisional) (Subclass 489) visa & Skilled Nominated (Subclass 190) visa - Australia's Northern Territory


Regards,
Ketan Patel.


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks ketan for this.

Does this mean even if we have been given a BSM number that we need to re apply? It will they process the applicants already been given a BSM?




khpatel1990 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Updated news about NT:
> 
> ...


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Which means all those applicants who applied in the past couple of months and still waiting for their Reference Number are standing no where in the queue. They have to reapply after 1st July if their occupation is still open with NT (I suppose the NT will be releasing an updated occupation list by July 2017 considering recent changes by DIBP)

Feeling sad for those who applied but still affected due to the notification. 

Regards, 
T2



khpatel1990 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Updated news about NT:
> 
> ...


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

If you have the BSM issued, you need not reapply. They will process it like regular cases. 



ishfern said:


> Thanks ketan for this.
> 
> Does this mean even if we have been given a BSM number that we need to re apply? It will they process the applicants already been given a BSM?


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

Yeah two2 very disappointing after such a long wait. Applied late November as a management accountant and received ack only in April.

Does this mean I would have to wait beyond July to receive a result? 



two2 said:


> Which means all those applicants who applied in the past couple of months and still waiting for their Reference Number are standing no where in the queue. They have to reapply after 1st July if their occupation is still open with NT (I suppose the NT will be releasing an updated occupation list by July 2017 considering recent changes by DIBP)
> 
> Feeling sad for those who applied but still affected due to the notification.
> 
> ...


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

Can I expect the result before July? 




two2 said:


> If you have the BSM issued, you need not reapply. They will process it like regular cases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

This is really bad. They have updated their list and removed a few occupations too
Unfortunately ours is removed. We are around the 11 week mark..waiting for acknowledgement. So no NT for us


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> This is really bad. They have updated their list and removed a few occupations too
> Unfortunately ours is removed. We are around the 11 week mark..waiting for acknowledgement. So no NT for us


They issue new SOL too??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

stha1232 said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> > This is really bad. They have updated their list and removed a few occupations too
> ...


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

rsa3 said:


> stha1232 said:
> 
> 
> > They issue new SOL too??
> ...


----------



## khpatel1990 (Oct 10, 2016)

ishfern said:


> Thanks ketan for this.
> 
> Does this mean even if we have been given a BSM number that we need to re apply? It will they process the applicants already been given a BSM?


No you don't need to re-apply again if you have given BSM number. Your process will take in regular manner and you will get outcome.

Regards,
Ketan.


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Marketing Specialists*

Hello Guys,
any possible scenario that Marketing Specialists can still apply for NT State nomination?

it is written in their website that we can still apply if our occupation is in combined list of skill shortage, unless we show some strong evidence of employability. Does it means we need to have job offer for that?

any other state which still accepting applications from marketing specialists or likely to open for Marketing specialists?

Regards


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Gurdeep225 said:


> Hello Guys,
> any possible scenario that Marketing Specialists can still apply for NT State nomination?
> 
> it is written in their website that we can still apply if our occupation is in combined list of skill shortage, unless we show some strong evidence of employability. Does it means we need to have job offer for that?
> ...


NT is now closed for 489 & 190 application till 1 July 2017. If occupation is in combined list, U can apply with strong evidence of Potential job prospects in NT ( no need of job offer from there)


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

*NT*

Hey anybody received State sponsorship who has received BSM number?? How much time does it take ?


----------



## archit1910 (Oct 19, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> NT is now closed for 489 & 190 application till 1 July 2017. If occupation is in combined list, U can apply with strong evidence of Potential job prospects in NT ( no need of job offer from there)


Hey guys,

Need some help. Planning to apply for NT sponsorship on 2 July once it reopens. needed clarification on the process and timeline

1) DO i Have to send all my documents to migrate mail id, I'm assuming that even though i'll name all my files clearly but I think the attachment will cross the maximum attach limit (Documents: Vetassess, PTE, Appraisal letters, Income tax statements, bank statements, Reference letter and salary slips of employers, commitment letter of 2 pages)

2) How long does it normally takes to get a sponsorship as there is no timeline mentioned, since some govt website like Immigration SA shares the approximate timeline.

Looking forward to hear.

Kind regards,
Archit


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi, 

1. I guess there is an online system being launched in July by NT to submit application online and upload required documents; hence nothing to worry about the size of docs. 

2. The timeline from NT from time of submitting application may range approx from 3 to 4 months (depending upon the most recent trend). 

Rgds/T2




archit1910 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Need some help. Planning to apply for NT sponsorship on 2 July once it reopens. needed clarification on the process and timeline
> 
> ...


----------



## archit1910 (Oct 19, 2016)

two2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. I guess there is an online system being launched in July by NT to submit application online and upload required documents; hence nothing to worry about the size of docs.
> 
> ...


Hi T2,

Is there an online link that I can refer to ?
Couldn't find a login space on the website or is it going to be started in July ?

And Woah on the timeline. SA currently says 3 weeks, max I saw was 8..

Archit

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I am not sure when the link will be available; I hope it should be active by the start of July when they re-open the system. 

Rgds/T2



archit1910 said:


> Hi T2,
> 
> Is there an online link that I can refer to ?
> Couldn't find a login space on the website or is it going to be started in July ?
> ...


----------



## archit1910 (Oct 19, 2016)

two2 said:


> I am not sure when the link will be available; I hope it should be active by the start of July when they re-open the system.
> 
> Rgds/T2


If just in case, the link doesn't come till first Monday of July.
Then we have to just file over migrate email id ??
Attachments I maybe able to make lighter, the thing that got me worried was like acknowledgement since vetassess n SA has a online panel, it seems robust. 
Filing sponsorship over mail doesnt sound very convincing plus not sure when they'll respond so it shouldn't be that I'm thinking its done but it hasn't.



Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## utchey (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello All, 

I got positive assessment from vetassess and NT and Tasmania are the only state open for sponsorship. 

As at May the occupation Insurance Broker is closed Has been closed for NT nomination and Tasmania I need to have a job

Someone said as long as its still on the April 2017 states ponsorship one can apply .

Please can someone explain if it's possible to apply to NT in July even if the occupation is closed. 

Thanks


----------



## karishma27 (Jun 15, 2017)

*Changes in occupation list?*

Does this mean that when the application opens up there is a possibility that there could be changes made in the General Skilled migration list? My occupation falls under Combined list of skilled occupations. I see now there is only one list on aus govt site. My occupation is Marketing Specialist. I had submitted the application through an agent in May and that is when we came to know it has been suspended till 1st July. The occupation is under the STSOL list and not under NT migration list. But NT considers and accepts application for all occupations under STSOL. 

I am really confused. Previously there were was a CSOL list on the NT site and now there is nothing really like that. It all points to Combined list of occupations list.


----------



## karishma27 (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks for this. I am working on the application for Marketing Specialist, 190 visa. I was confused if i could apply after hearing about suspension and recent changes in the list but looks I can. By the way my current score is 65 (60+5). If i increase this score to 5 more by retaking the English exam and scoring higher say band 8, does it make my case stronger? However for this occupation the requirement is only 6 overall. I have score 7 in IELTs.


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi folks,

Can anyone confirm that NT requires a Job offer to apply for State sponsorship?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Enzali said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Can anyone confirm that NT requires a Job offer to apply for State sponsorship?


It does not require a job offer per se but any or all of these evidence 

copies of documents showing strong evidence that you can be easily employed in the NT, which could include:
a statement describing how your skills and experience are in line with NT employer needs
evidence your occupation has been advertised in the NT multiple times and how your qualifications and experience match the job opening
feedback from potential employers
a letter of offer of employment from an NT employer


Cheers


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

karishma27 said:


> Thanks for this. I am working on the application for Marketing Specialist, 190 visa. I was confused if i could apply after hearing about suspension and recent changes in the list but looks I can. By the way my current score is 65 (60+5). If i increase this score to 5 more by retaking the English exam and scoring higher say band 8, does it make my case stronger? However for this occupation the requirement is only 6 overall. I have score 7 in IELTs.


After 1st July, if your occupation is in" Combined list of occuapations " you can apply for NT state nomination. And NT generally offers 489, not 190, though u apply for 190 unless u have job offer from NT or family connection in NT.
Hope this will help.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> After 1st July, if your occupation is in" Combined list of occuapations " you can apply for NT state nomination. And NT generally offers 489, not 190, though u apply for 190 unless u have job offer from NT or family connection in NT.
> Hope this will help.


 I have a real sister living there and I have applied for 489 since my points are less. If I apply for 190 will i get it?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

chubs3 said:


> I have a real sister living there and I have applied for 489 since my points are less. If I apply for 190 will i get it?


You have a chance to get it due to family link .... ..


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> You have a chance to get it due to family link .... ..


thxs a lot bro


----------



## Sam Rizvi (Apr 1, 2016)

*Calling Migration NT*

Hi ]
Just Checking is it possible to ring Migration NT and request for the progress? If yes can anyone advise the contact no as the no underneath signature ask to write an email to them?

Thanks.

Sam


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

Sam Rizvi said:


> Hi ]
> Just Checking is it possible to ring Migration NT and request for the progress? If yes can anyone advise the contact no as the no underneath signature ask to write an email to them?
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


What I understand is that they had closed all the existing applications, and they will start with online application in the month of July

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Rizvi (Apr 1, 2016)

navinchhabra said:


> What I understand is that they had closed all the existing applications, and they will start with online application in the month of July
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I see!! I have applied they issued me BCC thing as well!!! so thwy cancelled my application or will be under processing!!!


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

*190 Nomination*

hello all,
is it possible to get 190 Northern Territory state nomination without having a job offer from NT or any family link ??? 
anyone here who got NT 190 state nomination without having a job offer from NT or family connection in NT ??
i m planning to apply for NT nomination but a bit confuse whether they will provide 190 nomination or not ????

experts please guide me in this 

thanks


----------



## archit1910 (Oct 19, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> hello all,
> is it possible to get 190 Northern Territory state nomination without having a job offer from NT or any family link ???
> anyone here who got NT 190 state nomination without having a job offer from NT or family connection in NT ??
> i m planning to apply for NT nomination but a bit confuse whether they will provide 190 nomination or not ????
> ...


Hi Laju, I'm in the same boat, browsing this forum will let you know that they dont issue 190 nomination without the factors you've mentioned .
I'm planning for 489 

Rgds
AB

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

Any one here who got invitation to apply for NT 489 and did applied and waiting for visa ?? I applied on 13 April 2017 for visa on 28th April family Medical was done. On 12th May received email for additional Doc so have already sent those by 23rd may. No update as yet after that. Is anyone else in the same boat as me? Whats the current time they are taking to issue the visa??


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

naumanukhan said:


> Any one here who got invitation to apply for NT 489 and did applied and waiting for visa ?? I applied on 13 April 2017 for visa on 28th April family Medical was done. On 12th May received email for additional Doc so have already sent those by 23rd may. No update as yet after that. Is anyone else in the same boat as me? Whats the current time they are taking to issue the visa??


Hey mate..After how long you received ITA from NT for 489??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

naumanukhan said:


> Any one here who got invitation to apply for NT 489 and did applied and waiting for visa ?? I applied on 13 April 2017 for visa on 28th April family Medical was done. On 12th May received email for additional Doc so have already sent those by 23rd may. No update as yet after that. Is anyone else in the same boat as me? Whats the current time they are taking to issue the visa??


Hey mate..After how long you received ITA from NT for 489??
Thank you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

naumanukhan said:


> Any one here who got invitation to apply for NT 489 and did applied and waiting for visa ?? I applied on 13 April 2017 for visa on 28th April family Medical was done. On 12th May received email for additional Doc so have already sent those by 23rd may. No update as yet after that. Is anyone else in the same boat as me? Whats the current time they are taking to issue the visa??


My visa application submitted on 3rd may. Additional docs requested on 9th may. Submitted by 25th may. No grant yet

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fin123 said:


> My visa application submitted on 3rd may. Additional docs requested on 9th may. Submitted by 25th may. No grant yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


You Submitted your application this year or last year ?

I hope you are aware that the lastest DIBP data shows that there is a delay of 7-13 months to process 190 application 

Cheers


----------



## fin123 (Jan 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You Submitted your application this year or last year ?
> 
> I hope you are aware that the lastest DIBP data shows that there is a delay of 7-13 months to process 190 application
> 
> Cheers


This year. M for 489 
😞😞

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

stha1232 said:


> Hey mate..After how long you received ITA from NT for 489??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


About 4 months ..


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

archit1910 said:


> Hi Laju, I'm in the same boat, browsing this forum will let you know that they dont issue 190 nomination without the factors you've mentioned .
> I'm planning for 489
> 
> Rgds
> ...


Okkk thanks.. Keep in touch.


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Help for choosing industry*

Hello friends,
I was filling online application for NT State Sponsorship for Marketing Specialists. But I stuck 1 point. In which industry have you recently been employed?
The options are
Administrative and Support Services
Information Media and Telecommunication
Professional, Scientific and Technical Services
Other


I am Marketing Specialist and work for IT company which provide Marketing solution and IT services to the clients.
Need immediate help.
Regards
Gurdeep Singh


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

*489 visa Edcuation*

Hello all 
Can anyone confirm here about primary education in public schools in NT for 489 visa holders. Is it free ( or minimum fee same as for locals) or not ???
Please guide ......


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> Hello all
> Can anyone confirm here about primary education in public schools in NT for 489 visa holders. Is it free ( or minimum fee same as for locals) or not ???
> Please guide ......


If you post your questions in the Life in Australia section of the forum, you will get a better response 

Cheers


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

newbienz said:


> If you post your questions in the Life in Australia section of the forum, you will get a better response
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for guidance... but the question was specific to Northen Territory I thought to ask here. Anyways will also do as per your advice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> Thanks for guidance... but the question was specific to Northen Territory I thought to ask here. Anyways will also do as per your advice.


If it helps you

Northern Territory
Dependants of 489 visa holders do not incur International tuition fees at Northern Territory Government schools.

Paying school fees in Australia - 489 visa subclass | GM Skilled

Cheers


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello everyone, 
I just submitted online application to NT, do I still need to email migration NT along with my documents? In their website, the point says all applicants should submit online application and they mention other documents and provided email address at last. Im confused. Plz help me out guys.
Thank you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910 (Oct 19, 2016)

stha1232 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just submitted online application to NT, do I still need to email migration NT along with my documents? In their website, the point says all applicants should submit online application and they mention other documents and provided email address at last. Im confused. Plz help me out guys.
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hey I filed it yesterday too and comparatively there was less document upload as what was mentioned during emailing the documents.

I think let's wait for Monday and see if there's an activity as my application states admin approval pending.

Also do you plan on filing for any other SS.
NT is my second preference SA is first, I'm confused if a person can file for 2 states ? I just did since SA will open on 4th and didnt wanted to waste 2 -3 days and get my NT application queued .

Do you know if we can file multiple application for SS ?

Look forward

Rgds
AB

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

archit1910 said:


> Hey I filed it yesterday too and comparatively there was less document upload as what was mentioned during emailing the documents.
> 
> I think let's wait for Monday and see if there's an activity as my application states admin approval pending.
> 
> ...


Ya Its a good idea to wait till tomorrow..lets see, may be some other people in forum knows more than us..
Right now im applying for NT only because of my occupation and total points (civil 50+10). I think we can apply other states too but need to make another EOI.
Thank you for your reply
Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910 (Oct 19, 2016)

stha1232 said:


> Ya Its a good idea to wait till tomorrow..lets see, may be some other people in forum knows more than us..
> Right now im applying for NT only because of my occupation and total points (civil 50+10). I think we can apply other states too but need to make another EOI.
> Thank you for your reply
> Cheers
> ...


Yeah that seems fair since SA application involves fee unlike NT.

Once that opens and if I file it successfully I might just suspend / withdraw my eoi / application for NT..

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

archit1910 said:


> Yeah that seems fair since SA application involves fee unlike NT.
> 
> Once that opens and if I file it successfully I might just suspend / withdraw my eoi / application for NT..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


What about skilled occupation list for SA? Do they updated new list??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910 (Oct 19, 2016)

stha1232 said:


> What about skilled occupation list for SA? Do they updated new list??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


It'll come on 4th.. I'm hoping that this year my oocupation shoulld remain on.
Last year they opened it with 489 and prior to last year it was 190 with competent plus English level 

So I hope they should open again with proficient each or proficient plus overall like last yr

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

archit1910 said:


> It'll come on 4th.. I'm hoping that this year my oocupation shoulld remain on.
> Last year they opened it with 489 and prior to last year it was 190 with competent plus English level
> 
> So I hope they should open again with proficient each or proficient plus overall like last yr
> ...


All the best..im also hoping they will include 233211 in thier list this year..btw what is your total points??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910 (Oct 19, 2016)

stha1232 said:


> All the best..im also hoping they will include 233211 in thier list this year..btw what is your total points??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


55 + 5 or 55+ 10 .

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Guys,

It says following for my occupation (313113) on Anzco website. 



> Offshore applicants must provide evidence of having received an offer of employment by a NT employer in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation


Does this mean I need a job offer before submitting EOI? Is that even possible?

TIA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Enzali said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It says following for my occupation (313113) on Anzco website.
> 
> ...


The chances are low but if the employer really need to hire you for your skills, he will give you a job offer and wait for your PR or in the meantime get you a 457 visa

Cheers


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

stha1232 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just submitted online application to NT, do I still need to email migration NT along with my documents? In their website, the point says all applicants should submit online application and they mention other documents and provided email address at last. Im confused. Plz help me out guys.
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Guys i have got NT acknowledgement on 13th April with BSM number, since then no reply from them. Should i need to apply again via online. That time i applied through email. please clarify


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

islam03 said:


> Guys i have got NT acknowledgement on 13th April with BSM number, since then no reply from them. Should i need to apply again via online. That time i applied through email. please clarify


Yes. The new year starts and hence that application is usually not valid anymore. Plus NT I think closed all 190 from March or something. Better check though. Others can tell better.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

islam03 said:


> Guys i have got NT acknowledgement on 13th April with BSM number, since then no reply from them. Should i need to apply again via online. That time i applied through email. please clarify


Hey if you got a BSM no. then you do not need to apply again. This they had mentioned on their site.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

chubs3 said:


> Hey if you got a BSM no. then you do not need to apply again. This they had mentioned on their site.


yes i got the BSM number below is the announcement NT has given that time,
*
Updated news about NT: Suspension of offshore General Skilled Migration nominations by the Northern Territory until 1 July 2017 The Northern Territory
Where applicants are not in the Northern Territory and a Migration NT file number has not been issued (eg BSM2017/XXXX) the applications will not be processed.

Applicants are encouraged to reapply after 1 July 2017.

Applicants in the Northern Territory are unaffected by the suspension.*


What should I do????


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

islam03 said:


> yes i got the BSM number below is the announcement NT has given that time,
> *
> Updated news about NT: Suspension of offshore General Skilled Migration nominations by the Northern Territory until 1 July 2017 The Northern Territory
> Where applicants are not in the Northern Territory and a Migration NT file number has not been issued (eg BSM2017/XXXX) the applications will not be processed.
> ...



Wait for their invitation.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chubs3 said:


> Wait for their invitation.


He is an offshore applicant. In any case, the wording is quite confusing. 

Are they saying if you are both outside Aus and haven't received BSM no, then only you will need to apply or if you are outside Aus or haven't received BSM no, then you need to apply.

If it's the later, he needs to apply again as NT said onshore applicant's are not affected. Nothing about offshore applicants.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Those who has got BSM number need not to apply again. online application is for new applicants or applicants does not get BSM number before July.
Confirmed by NT.


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi Zaback and other veterans. My friend is applying for Northern Territory state sponsorship for Management Accountant as no othet state is having that code in their occupation list. However its bit strange to know that she has been told by her agent to submit a reference letter from a person who knows her in NT Australia! Are you experts aware about such a requirement or can you please advise how to fulfill the same? Please help.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

pk2oz said:


> Hi Zaback and other veterans. My friend is applying for Northern Territory state sponsorship for Management Accountant as no othet state is having that code in their occupation list. However its bit strange to know that she has been told by her agent to submit a reference letter from a person who knows her in NT Australia! Are you experts aware about such a requirement or can you please advise how to fulfill the same? Please help.


Did she mixed up onshore vs offshore candidates requirements ?


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

islam03 said:


> Those who has got BSM number need not to apply again. online application is for new applicants or applicants does not get BSM number before July.
> Confirmed by NT.


New applicants who applied through new online system will also get BSM number? I applied for 489 on 2nd july and i got only auto generated mail, do you have any idea mate when can I expect so called BSM number??
Thank you very much..cheers

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## pharmacistaustralia (Dec 15, 2016)

i applied for NT nomination in 29 January 2017 and i got BSM number in 11 April 2017 and till now there no response
is this normal!
when can i predict the result of my application?
any help please
please say your opinions.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> New applicants who applied through new online system will also get BSM number? I applied for 489 on 2nd july and i got only auto generated mail, do you have any idea mate when can I expect so called BSM number??
> Thank you very much..cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hiii, stha1232
In New online application , just we can subumitt application only ( which was previously by Filling a application form ( pdf or Doc. Format) and need to send other docs by email to NT OR we can submitt all Documents required for NT nomination through online system ??? Pl guide ..... thanks


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> Hiii, stha1232
> In New online application , just we can subumitt application only ( which was previously by Filling a application form ( pdf or Doc. Format) and need to send other docs by email to NT OR we can submitt all Documents required for NT nomination through online system ??? Pl guide ..... thanks


As per new system, we have to submit online form only, all the documents can be uploaded in the same online form. Its clearly mentioned in their website that application for nomination is done through submission of online form. No need to send another mail attaching our docs..
Cheers 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> As per new system, we have to submit online form only, all the documents can be uploaded in the same online form. Its clearly mentioned in their website that application for nomination is done through submission of online form. No need to send another mail attaching our docs..
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Ok clear..... thanks.....


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> As per new system, we have to submit online form only, all the documents can be uploaded in the same online form. Its clearly mentioned in their website that application for nomination is done through submission of online form. No need to send another mail attaching our docs..
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


And another question Can we save information partially filled in online application or we need to submitt it in one shot ??? 
Thanks......


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> And another question Can we save information partially filled in online application or we need to submitt it in one shot ???
> Thanks......


U can save as much as u like..and submit once its complete..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> U can save as much as u like..and submit once its complete..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Much thanks dear........


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

*Nt 489*



stha1232 said:


> U can save as much as u like..and submit once its complete..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Dear stha 1232,
I m preparing docs for 489 NT nomination... and would like to ask some questions , if u could answer them it will be a great help...
1) On NT website ( updated) they have written " Evidence of Recent work experience for yr nominated occupation ". to be submitted.. Do you submitted only recent work Experience proof or all employment for which u are claiming points ??
2) What all docs you submitted for yr work experience...??
3) do need to upload original scan documents or certified copies or original docs??

Pl.....guide......

Thanking you......


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> Dear stha 1232,
> I m preparing docs for 489 NT nomination... and would like to ask some questions , if u could answer them it will be a great help...
> 1) On NT website ( updated) they have written " Evidence of Recent work experience for yr nominated occupation ". to be submitted.. Do you submitted only recent work Experience proof or all employment for which u are claiming points ??
> 2) What all docs you submitted for yr work experience...??
> ...


I have pm you the answers..cheers

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> I have pm you the answers..cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> Yes I got it.....thanks.....


----------



## jim136 (Nov 21, 2016)

stha1232 said:


> I have pm you the answers..cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Kindly leave the answers here. I need them as well.

Thank you


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

1. I have submitted all the employment for which im claiming points.
2. Reference letter, tax receipt and work permit (as i am working overseas)
3. Just provide certified docs where they said and rest u can submit colour scan.
Furthermore, u need to combine all docs in one pdf if you have multiple pages (for example, ref letter, tax receipt, work permit) because you can upload only one doc for every section unlike EA online application form where you can add your multiple pages.
Hope it helps..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

stha1232 said:


> 1. I have submitted all the employment for which im claiming points.
> 2. Reference letter, tax receipt and work permit (as i am working overseas)
> 3. Just provide certified docs where they said and rest u can submit colour scan.
> Furthermore, u need to combine all docs in one pdf if you have multiple pages (for example, ref letter, tax receipt, work permit) because you can upload only one doc for every section unlike EA online application form where you can add your multiple pages.
> ...


Hi.. did u apply after 1 July? Have u received outcome? Do u know how much time will it take? What's ur reference number?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

nyk.smit91 said:


> Hi.. did u apply after 1 July? Have u received outcome? Do u know how much time will it take? What's ur reference number?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Yup.. I applied on 2nd july..and my ref no. is 44 on auto generated mail..about outcome, i dont have any idea mate..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outbackpacker (Jul 10, 2017)

So what is the current go for onshore applicants applying for a 489 or 190 visa?

I am currently living in Melbourne and working as a Public Relations Manager and (pending approval) will be going onto a 457 visa with my employer, however due to the new visa rules I'll only be able to stay for a maximum of 2 years.

I'd really like the opportunity to stay in Australia and I'm really attracted to living and working in the Northern Territory, where I can apply for the occupation "Sales and Marketing Manager" which is in demand. 

However I did see a stipulation around having lived in Darwin for six months if you are intending to apply while onshore, which I unfortunately will not be able to do as my 457 visa will tie me to Melbourne. Is there any way I could work around this – perhaps by trying to gain employer sponsorship first, or leaving and applying from overseas?

Keen to hear any options before moving forward. I have plenty of time but want to make sure I'm making all the right moves early.

Hope someone can advise!


----------



## Romeoprexx (Mar 17, 2017)

Does NT still takes up to 10 weeks for nomination as i want to apply for their state nomination now


----------



## pharmacistaustralia (Dec 15, 2016)

i applied in 29 January and till now there no acceptance or rejection .


----------



## Romeoprexx (Mar 17, 2017)

pharmacistaustralia said:


> i applied in 29 January and till now there no acceptance or rejection .


almost 6 months now


----------



## rajat82 (Jan 7, 2015)

Romeoprexx said:


> almost 6 months now


06 months


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

pharmacistaustralia said:


> i applied in 29 January and till now there no acceptance or rejection .


You mean applied for NT visa after invitation ?


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

Dear All,

I have submitted an online application and it says "waiting for admin review". Can anyone let me know that how much admin takes to review generally.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

What do I have to submit as evidence of detailed research into living and working in NT? Is this an essay like the commitment letter?


----------



## tobby89 (Dec 16, 2016)

i only have 60pts for 489 nomination as web designer.. is there any hope for me to get the invitation? 
:-( *finger crossed


----------



## rajat82 (Jan 7, 2015)

forwardian1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted an online application and it says "waiting for admin review". Can anyone let me know that how much admin takes to review generally.


what's your reference number. I have submitted on 8 and got 47


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

*489 nt docs*

Hello all,

in new online application system, do e need to upload colored attested photocopies of education and work experience or we can upload normal photocopies attested by notary ????

Pl......guide 
thank you


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

rajat82 said:


> what's your reference number. I have submitted on 8 and got 47


I have submitted on 5th and ref number is 203. How is it possible? How could ur ref number be 47?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajat82 (Jan 7, 2015)

nyk.smit91 said:


> I have submitted on 5th and ref number is 203. How is it possible? How could ur ref number be 47?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


May be because I create a profile on 3 and submitted on 8 jul


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

My reference number is 222.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

nyk.smit91 said:


> I have submitted on 5th and ref number is 203. How is it possible? How could ur ref number be 47?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



I submitted on 1st and got ref no. 48.

Wonder how they do it.


----------



## rajat82 (Jan 7, 2015)

chubs3 said:


> I submitted on 1st and got ref no. 48.
> 
> Wonder how they do it.


Strange.....may be reference numbers are according to the occupations.


----------



## Sily (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello guys... is it necessary to get offer letter from employers in Northern Territory if appying 489/190 visa... please response


----------



## rajat82 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sily said:


> Hello guys... is it necessary to get offer letter from employers in Northern Territory if appying 489/190 visa... please response


You just need to show the genuine jobs availability of your occupation.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

rajat82 said:


> what's your reference number. I have submitted on 8 and got 47


Hey Rajat,

What's your job code?

Thanks,
Chubasco


----------



## rajat82 (Jan 7, 2015)

chubs3 said:


> Hey Rajat,
> 
> What's your job code?
> 
> ...


149212 customer service manager


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Guys, let's make a WhatsApp group so that we can know the timelines and the possibility of getting nominations. Just inbox me ur WhatsApp numbers.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

*489 nt*

I have PM you........pl look


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

*489 nt*

Hello all, 

I would like to ask that if we have 2 passports one expired and one current, do we need to upload that both passports in NT online application or just current passport upload is ok? 

Experts' comments are welcomed.

thanks to all


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

Hi all,

How much time is usually taken for "Admin Review" of the NT migration application.

Can anyone give timeline from personal experience.

Thanks


----------



## Alvinia (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi all, i am new here, i hope you all can help me to shed some light on this

I am currently hv 65points for 189 accountant and im currently living at sydney, it is possible for me to apply NT state sponsorship 190 and/or 489? Thanks


----------



## rajat82 (Jan 7, 2015)

forwardian1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How much time is usually taken for "Admin Review" of the NT migration application.
> 
> ...


Million $$$ question !!!!!!!! They are damn Slow:clock:


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

rajat82 said:


> Million $$$ question !!!!!!!! They are damn Slow:clock:


Have u suitted to Different EOI for NT 190 and 489 ??


----------



## davidndavy (Apr 6, 2017)

*NT sponsored*

Dear All, 

I would like to inform you all that the process of 489 especially NT sponsorship is very slow. You need to have loads of patience. I received my invitation in the month of April and applied for the visa, CO has been allocated two months back and till date waiting for grant and out of blue I got a mail saying please submit US police clearance. I was surprised as I visited US only for 25 days for holiday. We sent them a mail requesting if the requirement was sent by mistake but no reply.Then I got a mail from my agent that the process times are 8 months for the third stage. I really regret the time, money, mental torture and loads of running for documents involved and right when you thought I'm all done now relax and wait for the grant, you get a mail asking for more docs...:  Is it worth almost 18 months of my life.


----------



## rajat82 (Jan 7, 2015)

davidndavy said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to inform you all that the process of 489 especially NT sponsorship is very slow. You need to have loads of patience. I received my invitation in the month of April and applied for the visa, CO has been allocated two months back and till date waiting for grant and out of blue I got a mail saying please submit US police clearance. I was surprised as I visited US only for 25 days for holiday. We sent them a mail requesting if the requirement was sent by mistake but no reply.Then I got a mail from my agent that the process times are 8 months for the third stage. I really regret the time, money, mental torture and loads of running for documents involved and right when you thought I'm all done now relax and wait for the grant, you get a mail asking for more docs...:  Is it worth almost 18 months of my life.


Hi david

When did u applied for nomination


----------



## davidndavy (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi rajat, 

I applied in the month of December last year.


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

*Visa Grant Delays*



davidndavy said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to inform you all that the process of 489 especially NT sponsorship is very slow. You need to have loads of patience. I received my invitation in the month of April and applied for the visa, CO has been allocated two months back and till date waiting for grant and out of blue I got a mail saying please submit US police clearance. I was surprised as I visited US only for 25 days for holiday. We sent them a mail requesting if the requirement was sent by mistake but no reply.Then I got a mail from my agent that the process times are 8 months for the third stage. I really regret the time, money, mental torture and loads of running for documents involved and right when you thought I'm all done now relax and wait for the grant, you get a mail asking for more docs...:  Is it worth almost 18 months of my life.


We are in same boat I thought after all the waiting time and loads of proofs and documents and getting invitation for visa it would be a month or so process but my agent saying same thing that they can take up-to 8/9 months. I sent medical and Doc requested 2 months ago still waiting for visa Grant. This process is extremely painful in NT.What is strange about this is that they give invitation when they are satisfied that we have full intention of moving into state right away and did all the research. These delays are extremely painful to say the least.


----------



## davidndavy (Apr 6, 2017)

*grant delays*



naumanukhan said:


> We are in same boat I thought after all the waiting time and loads of proofs and documents and getting invitation for visa it would be a month or so process but my agent saying same thing that they can take up-to 8/9 months. I sent medical and Doc requested 2 months ago still waiting for visa Grant. This process is extremely painful in NT.What is strange about this is that they give invitation when they are satisfied that we have full intention of moving into state right away and did all the research. These delays are extremely painful to say the least.



Let's hope for the best


----------



## pahwashish (May 19, 2014)

*Seeking guidance in applying for NT state sponsorship*

Hi Guys,
I am an ICT Business Developer. My occupation is listed on NT occupation list and does not have an additional requirement of a job offer mentioned on it other than basis requirement of IELTS score of more than 6 in each module.
I have positive assessment and my level of english is Proficient. Overall i am securing 70 points if i include 5 points of sponsorship.

Can i apply for SS now? Does Darwin offer sponsorships at all? Few people have been telling me that Darwin does not send sponsorships at all. Really don't know if thats's true.

Kindly share what do you guys know of the process.
Many thanks in advance.
Ashish


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi

I want to apply for NT SS and while uploading the documents...thay asked to upload EOI page indicating points. What is this? Should I upload the copy of EOI and do I need to ser NT as my preference as I already applied for ACT SS by setting ACT as preferred option????


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

*NT-Subclass 190-Accountant General*

Hi All,

I have lodged application with occupation 'accountant general' under Northern Territory subclass 190 on 20-Jul-17.

I have just received an automated email with ref. no. and the status still shows 'awaiting admin review'.

Did any one received any invitation recently and especially under 'accnt. genrl.'? and what is the timeline?

Thanks


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

vivkamboj said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to apply for NT SS and while uploading the documents...thay asked to upload EOI page indicating points. What is this? Should I upload the copy of EOI and do I need to ser NT as my preference as I already applied for ACT SS by setting ACT as preferred option????


Copy of EOI point score ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2017)

hi guys, any overseas candidate got nomination for 190 recently from NT? Please confirm. also if you can confirm estimated timeline to get NT state sponsorship. heard they only issue 489 even if you apply for 190. please confirm. 
many thanks


----------



## theaccountant (Jul 14, 2017)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged application with occupation 'accountant general' under Northern Territory subclass 190 on 20-Jul-17.
> 
> ...


Hi Sanjay,

Can you please give an update if you have received the invitation from them. Or can you please share your full name? I might search you and reach you as I also am going to submit my EOI for Darwin as General Accountant within a week or 2.

Hope this is cool with you.

Cheers


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

theaccountant said:


> Hi Sanjay,
> 
> Can you please give an update if you have received the invitation from them. Or can you please share your full name? I might search you and reach you as I also am going to submit my EOI for Darwin as General Accountant within a week or 2.
> 
> ...


Hi theaccountant,

I have not received any response so far. 

Thanks
Sanjay


----------



## mrinaldey (Aug 22, 2017)

I have applied for NT nomination at the end of Jan'17 & got the file number on 11th April. After that in May my occupation Marketing specialists was removed from the NT occupation list. I was really frustrated & left all the hope. But yesterday I got a mail from NT that they will give me nomination if I accept 489 instead of 190... Finally I made my mind to accept that... Therefore, I am requesting all of my friends who are waiting since long even after their occupation was removed from the list, not to be worried because still there are hopes...


----------



## pahwashish (May 19, 2014)

*Congrats bro!*

Hi mrinaldey. Congrats for the invite that you got.
Did you show funds in advance or you will have to show the same now?
Please advise.
Thanks
AP


----------



## mrinaldey (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello pahwashish, during the NT nomination application submission I showed the required fund.


----------



## pahwashish (May 19, 2014)

Thanks man!


----------



## mariamJah (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi,
I have applied to NT SS on August 11, 2017 ( assigned No 367), they sent me an email requesting further docs on Aug 21 and responded to their request almost immediately. 

My questions are: 

1. Does this mean that I have been assigned an immigration officer already to view my case? if yes, when is expected to receive a final feedback? 

2. in the financial capacity evidence, I have attached the bank statement of my husband's company, along with the registration certificate to prove that he is the owner of this company ( My husband is already indicated in my application form as independent ), will this bank statement be accepted?

3. Is it possible that NT has improved their response rate to SS applications? any one applied after July 1 and received quick response from NT?

Thanks
Mariam


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

mariamJah said:


> Hi,
> I have applied to NT SS on August 11, 2017 ( assigned No 367), they sent me an email requesting further docs on Aug 21 and responded to their request almost immediately.
> 
> My questions are:
> ...


Hi. What status is showing in your online application on NT webpage? Is it waiting for Admin review or something else?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariamJah (Aug 23, 2017)

nyk.smit91 said:


> Hi. What status is showing in your online application on NT webpage? Is it waiting for Admin review or something else?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Yes, it is " waiting for admin review" now... when they asked for the documents , status changed to something like "outstanding documents required" or so.

Mariam


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

mariamJah said:


> Yes, it is " waiting for admin review" now... when they asked for the documents , status changed to something like "outstanding documents required" or so.
> 
> Mariam


I applied on 5th July. Still the status is waiting for admin review. We can expect their reply in November or December.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eslam Abbas (Aug 24, 2017)

hello guys 
before applying for NT nomination 
I would like to ask about the requirements of the English level, For occupations marked with * on the list, it is mandatory that the applicant has an English level equivalent to a minimum IELTS 7 score.

Should it be 7 score overall or for each band ?

If any one have occupation that marked * could help me.
my occupation is retail pharmacist.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Eslam Abbas said:


> hello guys
> before applying for NT nomination
> I would like to ask about the requirements of the English level, For occupations marked with * on the list, it is mandatory that the applicant has an English level equivalent to a minimum IELTS 7 score.
> 
> ...


The rules are very clear
All jobs which have a * , should have a minimum of 7 IELTS score
So no ambiguity about that.
Retail Pharmacist is one such job

Now whether it is average or minimum in each, the website is silent.
I am sure if you send them an email, they will clarify it for you

Cheers


----------



## mrinaldey (Aug 22, 2017)

Eslam Abbas said:


> hello guys
> before applying for NT nomination
> I would like to ask about the requirements of the English level, For occupations marked with * on the list, it is mandatory that the applicant has an English level equivalent to a minimum IELTS 7 score.
> 
> ...


Dear Eslam Abbas, * marks in the English requirement means overall 7 in IELTS or 65 in PTE. Therefore, no need of individual 7. But if you can score individual 7 then you will get additional 10 points.


----------



## mrinaldey (Aug 22, 2017)

nyk.smit91 said:


> I applied on 5th July. Still the status is waiting for admin review. We can expect their reply in November or December.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Hello nyk.smit91, it will take approx. 4 months from the date when you will receive your file number.


----------



## mrinaldey (Aug 22, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> hi guys, any overseas candidate got nomination for 190 recently from NT? Please confirm. also if you can confirm estimated timeline to get NT state sponsorship. heard they only issue 489 even if you apply for 190. please confirm.
> many thanks


You heard the actual fact. I applied for 190 visa but they offered me 489 after almost 7 months of my application submission though I had 60 points. However, It is appreciating if any one receive positive outcome after long waiting.


----------



## Eslam Abbas (Aug 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The rules are very clear
> All jobs which have a * , should have a minimum of 7 IELTS score
> So no ambiguity about that.
> Retail Pharmacist is one such job
> ...


Thanks for your reply,
I have already sent them an e-mail, but they are responding too slowly and i want to apply for the nomination now.


----------



## Eslam Abbas (Aug 24, 2017)

mrinaldey said:


> Dear Eslam Abbas, * marks in the English requirement means overall 7 in IELTS or 65 in PTE. Therefore, no need of individual 7. But if you can score individual 7 then you will get additional 10 points.


A lot of thanks Mrinaldey , can i ask you how did you confirmed this info? 
and is ur occupation also marked *

hope that you get nominated sooon.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Eslam Abbas said:


> Thanks for your reply,
> I have already sent them an e-mail, but they are responding too slowly and i want to apply for the nomination now.


What is your LRSW score ?
Moreover, if there is no fees involved, submit an online application with this score

Maximum is that they will reject your application if you are not eligible 

Do recheck if there are any other repercussions 



Cheers


----------



## emilzaki (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi all,
What is the average estimated time nowadays to get the invitation?


----------



## Eslam Abbas (Aug 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What is your LRSW score ?
> Moreover, if there is no fees involved, submit an online application with this score
> 
> Maximum is that they will reject your application if you are not eligible
> ...


My scores in pte are 
r69 w67 L64 s55 overall 65

i will apply any way as u said


----------



## mrinaldey (Aug 22, 2017)

Eslam Abbas said:


> A lot of thanks Mrinaldey , can i ask you how did you confirmed this info?
> and is ur occupation also marked *
> 
> hope that you get nominated sooon.


Dear Eslam Abbas, This is written in the occupation list. Please check


----------



## mrinaldey (Aug 22, 2017)

emilzaki said:


> Hi all,
> What is the average estimated time nowadays to get the invitation?


Approx. 4 months from the date of file number receiving


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Applied for 190 on 1st Feb 2017
Got BSM number 13th April 2017
Got nomination for 489 on 23th August 2017(rejected 190)
Got skill select invitation 25th Aug 2017 -489
Occupation code 233512/ mechanical 

Should I go for it ????????????


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

What are the disadvantages of 489? anyone explain in details or provide any link 

I have one children under 3 years of age


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

@mrinaldey @islam03 When I applied, I received an email with a Reference Number. Is this different from the case number and BSM number you mentioned?


----------



## pharntastic (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello Eslam, I am new here.I am a Nigerian trained pharmacist. Please I need you to put me through how to be assesses as a retail pharmacist .I read on their website that one needs to write an exam as part of the registration and assessment process. I am confused.please help me out.Thanks


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

islam03 said:


> What are the disadvantages of 489? anyone explain in details or provide any link
> 
> I have one children under 3 years of age


This VISA shuld be the last option as a backup if you are in hurry to start life in aussie. 

This VISA doesn't give Free Medicare unlike in PR

I am still not clear on childs education is free or not on this VISA or PR


This VISA is of 4 years. Out of which you anyhow need to stay in sponsoring region for atleast 2 years and you need to complete atleast 1 year full time paid job/self employment out of 4 years

This VISA bridges to VISA subclass 887 (PR) which currently has 8 - 10 months wait period. 
So as soon as u complete 2 yr stay + 1 yr work condition in those 2 yrs, u can apply for PR and it will get converted to PR after 8 months. 

All in all, i dont see major difference as people end up purchasing pvt mediclaim because sometimes even for small illness, u get ur appointement turn after a month or two.. (this is what i heard from few people there)

Biggest Drawback is, it delays ur citizenship as it adds up 2.5 - 3 yrs before u get PR 887. 

Also, with this VISA you cant get subsidized interest loan from Government unlike in PR 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## pharntastic (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello deepak,please can you help with answers to my question about the registration and assessment for retail pharmacist


----------



## mrinaldey (Aug 22, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> @mrinaldey @islam03 When I applied, I received an email with a Reference Number. Is this different from the case number and BSM number you mentioned?


Dear Hazelnutlatte, When you will submit your state nomination application then automatically they will provide you a reference number but when your file will assigned to a case officer then you will get the BSM number (file number). Actually that is my understanding.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

mrinaldey said:


> Dear Hazelnutlatte, When you will submit your state nomination application then automatically they will provide you a reference number but when your file will assigned to a case officer then you will get the BSM number (file number). Actually that is my understanding.


After you submitted your state nomination application, how long was it until you were assigned to a case officer? And then how long before you received your nomination?


----------



## mrinaldey (Aug 22, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> After you submitted your state nomination application, how long was it until you were assigned to a case officer? And then how long before you received your nomination?


I submitted at the end January'17, received file number at 11th April'17 and finally invitation for 489 at 23rd Aug'17


----------



## 1273713 (Jul 27, 2016)

The system is now slightly different.With the new system you are given a Ref number when you submit your application and the status will be awaiting admin review.After that it changes to Awaiting Outstanding Documents if there are any documents that they want you to resubmit or add.Then when a case officer is assigned the status will be Case Officer Assessment.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Noku said:


> The system is now slightly different.With the new system you are given a Ref number when you submit your application and the status will be awaiting admin review.After that it changes to Awaiting Outstanding Documents if there are any documents that they want you to resubmit or add.Then when a case officer is assigned the status will be Case Officer Assessment.


What is the status of ur application? When did u apply?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1273713 (Jul 27, 2016)

Applied on the 1st of July and now the status is Case Officer Assessment.It changed on 24 August that's when it changed to Outstanding Documents of which i sent them on the 26th of August and on the 29th the status changed to Case Officer Assessment and its still like that today.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Noku said:


> Applied on the 1st of July and now the status is Case Officer Assessment.It changed on 24 August that's when it changed to Outstanding Documents of which i sent them on the 26th of August and on the 29th the status changed to Case Officer Assessment and its still like that today.


What is ur occupation? And whats ur reference number? Is it between 50-100?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1273713 (Jul 27, 2016)

reference number is in the first 10.Internal Auditor.Not on their list but i have relative


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Noku said:


> reference number is in the first 10.Internal Auditor.Not on their list but i have relative


Good. Keep updating us regarding ur application. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

Noku said:


> Applied on the 1st of July and now the status is Case Officer Assessment.It changed on 24 August that's when it changed to Outstanding Documents of which i sent them on the 26th of August and on the 29th the status changed to Case Officer Assessment and its still like that today.


This timeline is not so bad. About 8 weeks to hear from them. What documents did they ask for?


----------



## 1273713 (Jul 27, 2016)

They wanted spouse's skills assessment since i'm claiming points for it and also to resubmit dependants'passports as they were failing to open


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Noku said:


> They wanted spouse's skills assessment since i'm claiming points for it and also to resubmit dependants'passports as they were failing to open


Applied by urself or through MARA agent?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1273713 (Jul 27, 2016)

On my own.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Noku said:


> On my own.


Have u got any email when ur status got changed from waiting for admin review to CO assessment? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1273713 (Jul 27, 2016)

No they didn't send an email when it changed yesterday to Case Officer assessment.But when the status changed to Outstanding documents they did send an email requesting for the documents.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

Noku said:


> No they didn't send an email when it changed yesterday to Case Officer assessment.But when the status changed to Outstanding documents they did send an email requesting for the documents.


Good luck. Keep us posted on your status.


----------



## Eslam Abbas (Aug 24, 2017)

pharntastic said:


> Hello Eslam, I am new here.I am a Nigerian trained pharmacist. Please I need you to put me through how to be assesses as a retail pharmacist .I read on their website that one needs to write an exam as part of the registration and assessment process. I am confused.please help me out.Thanks


you should pass first an exam called KAPS it includes every thing regarding what we studied in the college 

this is the first step then the english step then apply for nomination


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

pharntastic said:


> Hello deepak,please can you help with answers to my question about the registration and assessment for retail pharmacist


Yes. Why Not. You can PM me ur contact detail and can have conversation there. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## pharntastic (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks for your response @Deepak and Eslam.


----------



## pharntastic (Jul 26, 2017)

I will contact you both as soon as possible


----------



## pharntastic (Jul 26, 2017)

Goodluck to you.hope to hear about your ITA very soon


----------



## pharntastic (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello deepak, I have sent you a pm.did you get it.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> After you submitted your state nomination application, how long was it until you were assigned to a case officer? And then how long before you received your nomination?



I had applied on 1st Feb 2017. That time we applied via mail. Now the system has changed


----------



## Ntchef (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi guys , 
I am a chef with 20 months in nt , a year in sydney , then back here again for 6 months. Currently in darwin . I currently have a skills assemsent report pass , 1year australian should be 3 but mya stuffed my initial 457 . 3 years overseas experience 7+ ielts 3 letters of job offers . A brother and his wife and child living in Nt , 80 available jobs . And 55+5ss points

So My 457 is out in 17th dec . 
Q1 how long does it take for nomination ? Is it possible for me get an offer with a 60 points ?
Q2 what if no offer has been got before my visa is out ?


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

islam03 said:


> Hazelnutlatte said:
> 
> 
> > After you submitted your state nomination application, how long was it until you were assigned to a case officer? And then how long before you received your nomination?
> ...


I applied for NT SS last month so I have a long wait ahead. Did you accept the 489 offer?


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Noku said:


> reference number is in the first 10.Internal Auditor.Not on their list but i have relative


Hey any updates on ur your NT application?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeeshkumar (May 6, 2014)

I an mechanical engineer with 55pts. How is the nomination for my occupation in NT.


----------



## jelmusboy (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello,

I applied for NT 190 and 489 visa for Medical Laboratory Technician on the 1st of July 2017. NT sent me a message via my application portal that they will only consider my 190 application because that was the application I made first and will reject other application.

They've rejected my 489 but my 190 is still showing "Case Officer Assessment". has anyone experienced this and is there probability of getting 190 visa without a friend of family in NT?

I'm afraid now.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

jelmusboy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied for NT 190 and 489 visa for Medical Laboratory Technician on the 1st of July 2017. NT sent me a message via my application portal that they will only consider my 190 application because that was the application I made first and will reject other application.
> 
> ...


Did you submit two applications through NT's online tool? I only submitted one application and in the EOI that I created for it, I checked both 190 and 489. How can you see two statuses?


----------



## jelmusboy (Sep 5, 2017)

I applied for both with two different EOI. I used two different email addresses.



Hazelnutlatte said:


> Did you submit two applications through NT's online tool? I only submitted one application and in the EOI that I created for it, I checked both 190 and 489. How can you see two statuses?


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

jelmusboy said:


> I applied for both with two different EOI. I used two different email addresses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh so that's why you can see two statuses. How long did it take for them to advise you they will reject 489?


----------



## jelmusboy (Sep 5, 2017)

I applied on the 1st of July, I got the message on the 4th of September



Hazelnutlatte said:


> Oh so that's why you can see two statuses. How long did it take for them to advise you they will reject 489?


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

jelmusboy said:


> I applied on the 1st of July, I got the message on the 4th of September


Hey mate what is your ref. Number for 190 n 489??


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jelmusboy (Sep 5, 2017)

190 is 27 while 489 is 68



stha1232 said:


> jelmusboy said:
> 
> 
> > I applied on the 1st of July, I got the message on the 4th of September
> ...


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

jelmusboy said:


> 190 is 27 while 489 is 68


I applied for 489 on 2nd july..ref no. 44. Still no sign from them..yours is behind mine, 68 but also they contacted you earlier...strange mate..anyway all the best with 190..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarketingNT (Sep 7, 2017)

I applied on 2nd July, Ref # 52. Status - Waiting for Admin Review. Looks like they are on # 27 at present. They may have picked up # 68 during assessment, to see if there is more than 1 application by the same candidate, and to remove of any duplicate applications.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

MarketingNT said:


> I applied on 2nd July, Ref # 52. Status - Waiting for Admin Review. Looks like they are on # 27 at present. They may have picked up # 68 during assessment, to see if there is more than 1 application by the same candidate, and to remove of any duplicate applications.


Hi,

Because his 190 ref no. is 27 and he also applied for 489. So they gave him 190 and cancelled the 489.

So they have reached on 27 ref. no. till now.


----------



## pradeeshkumar (May 6, 2014)

Hi
How were you able to make these doc. as per new online application
1. detailed living & working in NT (not employability)
2. comittment to NT
please share the docs to understand. Did you give any local NT contacts


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

chubs3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Because his 190 ref no. is 27 and he also applied for 489. So they gave him 190 and cancelled the 489.
> 
> So they have reached on 27 ref. no. till now.


Thank u for clarifying..cheers

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Case officer assessment means?*



stha1232 said:


> Thank u for clarifying..cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


What is the meaning of case officer assessment bro?
Means they are looking after case now and you will be invited to apply?
And If dont accept application what do they write? or they assign case officer to every application?


----------



## jelmusboy (Sep 5, 2017)

All application will have a case officer.
The officer will decide on whether to nominate you for ITA or not.



Gurdeep225 said:


> stha1232 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank u for clarifying..cheers
> ...


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Any news from them?*



1273713 said:


> reference number is in the first 10.Internal Auditor.Not on their list but i have relative


Hello bro,
is there any news from CO? Or still same status?


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Thank you Bro*



jelmusboy said:


> All application will have a case officer.
> The officer will decide on whether to nominate you for ITA or not.


Thank you bro for clarifying things


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Gurdeep225 said:


> What is the meaning of case officer assessment bro?
> Means they are looking after case now and you will be invited to apply?
> And If dont accept application what do they write? or they assign case officer to every application?


I think its just like EA assessment where we had case officer to look after our cdr and decide..if they dont want you then they will probably notify you via email with a rejection message..btw what is your ref no. and occupation..is it in NT list??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Thx Bro*



stha1232 said:


> I think its just like EA assessment where we had case officer to look after our cdr and decide..if they dont want you then they will probably notify you via email with a rejection message..btw what is your ref no. and occupation..is it in NT list??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


My reference Number is 33 and status shows case officer assessment on 5th Sept,
I have Blood relation in NT, Occupation in CSOL


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Gurdeep225 said:


> My reference Number is 33 and status shows case officer assessment on 5th Sept,
> I have Blood relation in NT, Occupation in CSOL


That means they are on no. 33 right now..mine is 44 and occupation is only on CSOL only..idont have much chance mate..all the best for your application..btw which one u are applying, 190 or 489??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eslam Abbas (Aug 24, 2017)

What are the priorities of NT in selection the application faster? 489/English/financial capacity
and
Any one know after case officer assessment status what is the remaining time in average?


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Gurdeep225 said:


> What is the meaning of case officer assessment bro?
> Means they are looking after case now and you will be invited to apply?
> And If dont accept application what do they write? or they assign case officer to every application?


hi , 
did they do verification before invitation. u said Case officer , did u get invitation


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Thx bro*



stha1232 said:


> That means they are on no. 33 right now..mine is 44 and occupation is only on CSOL only..idont have much chance mate..all the best for your application..btw which one u are applying, 190 or 489??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hello Bro,
I applied for 489 and You need not to worry much, Trust in God and you will surely get your Invitation. Dont worry.


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Hello Bro*



dillipreddy said:


> hi ,
> did they do verification before invitation. u said Case officer , did u get invitation


Hello bro,
I dont think that they do any verification and I am not sure either. Verification is done by DIBP i guess once we lodge final application.
its case officer assessment and not invitation yet.

Regards
Gurdeep Singh


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Gurdeep225 said:


> Hello Bro,
> I applied for 489 and You need not to worry much, Trust in God and you will surely get your Invitation. Dont worry.


Thank you bro..what is the status of your application now??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

stha1232 said:


> Thank you bro..what is the status of your application now??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hey Stha,
Any update on your application. Did they reach 44. Is it changed to CO?

Thanks,
Chubasco


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

chubs3 said:


> Hey Stha,
> Any update on your application. Did they reach 44. Is it changed to CO?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chubasco


Hi chubs3.. just check website, its still waiting for admin review..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

stha1232 said:


> Hi chubs3.. just check website, its still waiting for admin review..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Oh ok. 
Hope it changes tom.
All the best.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

chubs3 said:


> Oh ok.
> Hope it changes tom.
> All the best.


I dont think so..they are really slow..1week back I heard they were at ref no.33..god knows their rate of assessment..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

stha1232 said:


> I dont think so..they are really slow..1week back I heard they were at ref no.33..god knows their rate of assessment..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Yes so this week they should move to 44 I feel.


----------



## MarketingNT (Sep 7, 2017)

jelmusboy said:


> 190 is 27 while 489 is 68
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi. Did you get 190 nomination?


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

chubs3 said:


> Yes so this week they should move to 44 I feel.


Finger crossed mate..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## emilzaki (Apr 29, 2017)

Does anyone got invitation recently? 
How could I check the current offshore applications queue?


----------



## pradeeshkumar (May 6, 2014)

Do we need to provide local contact details of northern territory in the application for state nomination. Is it sufficient to provide any australian contact. please advice


----------



## MarketingNT (Sep 7, 2017)

pradeeshkumar said:


> Do we need to provide local contact details of northern territory in the application for state nomination. Is it sufficient to provide any australian contact. please advice


If they asked contact details in NT then it has to be someone in NT.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Does anybody get invitation from NT recently??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Guys..status changed to case officer assessment..my heart is pounding..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarketingNT (Sep 7, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Guys..status changed to case officer assessment..my heart is pounding..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


All the best ?. Keep us posted.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

stha1232 said:


> Guys..status changed to case officer assessment..my heart is pounding..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


All the best buddy.

Tha'ts grt news. You will get it soon.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

chubs3 said:


> All the best buddy.
> 
> Tha'ts grt news. You will get it soon.


Lets c bro..where it will go..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

stha1232 said:


> Does anybody get invitation from NT recently??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


What is ur nomination lodge date ? 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

deepak251513 said:


> What is ur nomination lodge date ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


2nd July 2017

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## pharntastic (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello Deepak,I already sent you a pm containing my contact details. Let's chat when itsconvinient for you.thanks


----------



## pharntastic (Jul 26, 2017)

So happy for you dearie,good news soon


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

It is the middle of September and it seems NT is still reviewing applications submitted in early July. Haven't they invited anyone yet?


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> It is the middle of September and it seems NT is still reviewing applications submitted in early July. Haven't they invited anyone yet?


Hey Hazelnutlatte,
Yes they are doing the july rounds and it takes 3 months. No 1 has got invite as of now.

Thanks,
Chubs


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

*Nsw*

My EOI is on 23/02/2017 
263111 (65+5)
when can I expect invitation from NSW


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

dillipreddy said:


> My EOI is on 23/02/2017
> 263111 (65+5)
> when can I expect invitation from NSW



Can you check on the NSW forum? This is for NT only.


----------



## Eslam Abbas (Aug 24, 2017)

chubs3 said:


> Hey Hazelnutlatte,
> Yes they are doing the july rounds and it takes 3 months. No 1 has got invite as of now.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chubs


Hi chubs3

can you explain for me the 3 months of processing is based on what?

Is it written on the NT website ? or it is estimated period and you know for sure that ref no#1 got the SS from NT?

as I searched every where to know the processing time of NT but without any results.

thanks in advance brother


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Eslam Abbas said:


> Hi chubs3
> 
> can you explain for me the 3 months of processing is based on what?
> 
> ...


Hey Buddy,
When I had applied my agent told me that it would take 3 months for a reply to come. In that period they will check all your documents and your job profile with the vacancies provided and if you are financially fit and then give a reply about your application.

Thanks,
Chubs


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi guys, NT approves my application today..plz suggest me what should be my next move..btw Ihave given PTE today..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jelmusboy (Sep 5, 2017)

I applied for NT 489 and 190. They rejected my application for 489 and told me they will only process 190 cos I applied for 190 before 489.

Now, they said they are offering me 489 cos my 190 was not successful and it was NOT based on the point I score on SkillSelect. My score on SkillSelect was 70 and 75 for 190 and 489 respectively.

Why is it difficult for NT to give 190?


----------



## pharntastic (Jul 26, 2017)

Good news.Congrats.you know I said it.


----------



## jelmusboy (Sep 5, 2017)

They will tell you what to do next. Which visa did they approve for you? I was offered 489 instead of the 190 I applied for. Got the email today also



stha1232 said:


> Hi guys, NT approves my application today..plz suggest me what should be my next move..btw Ihave given PTE today..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## pharntastic (Jul 26, 2017)

Congratulations. So happy for you.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

stha1232 said:


> Hi guys, NT approves my application today..plz suggest me what should be my next move..btw Ihave given PTE today..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Congrats Buddy.

Now you can do your medical and PCC. Submit all your documents and pay the visa fees.


----------



## pharntastic (Jul 26, 2017)

@ Stha 1232,pls what is your nominated occupation.thanks


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

jelmusboy said:


> I applied for NT 489 and 190. They rejected my application for 489 and told me they will only process 190 cos I applied for 190 before 489.
> 
> Now, they said they are offering me 489 cos my 190 was not successful and it was NOT based on the point I score on SkillSelect. My score on SkillSelect was 70 and 75 for 190 and 489 respectively.
> 
> Why is it difficult for NT to give 190?


What is ur Anzsco code? Your occupation?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jelmusboy (Sep 5, 2017)

Medical Laboratory Technician



nyk.smit91 said:


> What is ur Anzsco code? Your occupation?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

jelmusboy said:


> Medical Laboratory Technician


What was ur Reference number?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pahwashish (May 19, 2014)

good. what's your reference number?



stha1232 said:


> Hi guys, NT approves my application today..plz suggest me what should be my next move..btw Ihave given PTE today..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

jelmusboy said:


> I applied for NT 489 and 190. They rejected my application for 489 and told me they will only process 190 cos I applied for 190 before 489.
> 
> Now, they said they are offering me 489 cos my 190 was not successful and it was NOT based on the point I score on SkillSelect. My score on SkillSelect was 70 and 75 for 190 and 489 respectively.
> 
> Why is it difficult for NT to give 190?


Welcome to the club Congrats I was also offered 489 for NT instead of 190.You should just apply for 489. I applied in April and send additional doc as per request in May still waiting for Grant.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

pharntastic said:


> @ Stha 1232,pls what is your nominated occupation.thanks


Civil engineer..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

pahwashish said:


> good. what's your reference number?


Ref no. 44

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jelmusboy (Sep 5, 2017)

27 for 190 which was considered for 489



nyk.smit91 said:


> What was ur Reference number?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

jelmusboy said:


> 27 for 190 which was considered for 489


Did u lodge same EOI? For both? Why did they reject ur 489 initially?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Process after getting invitation?*

Hello guys,
I have received Invitation to apply. What is the next process?
Do we need to do medicals before, I mean to say can we book our medicals before applying for visa? Dont they need Visa Application number or anything?
Do we need to fill for 80 or any other form along with Application?
Regards


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Gurdeep225 said:


> Hello guys,
> I have received Invitation to apply. What is the next process?
> Do we need to do medicals before, I mean to say can we book our medicals before applying for visa? Dont they need Visa Application number or anything?
> Do we need to fill for 80 or any other form along with Application?
> Regards


Hey Gurdeep,
yes go ahead with your medicals and PCC. yes you have to fill form 80 and form 1221.
Go on immi account and generate a hap id and then tell it to your hospital where it is authorized for medicals. They will do the needful.

Thanks,
Chubs


----------



## Tara2007 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi, offered 489 instead of 190, due to the profession, 271299, and thank to nt state. They are the only chance for this code. Except study in tad or sa, or high points in sa. So quite happy.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Tara2007 said:


> Hi, offered 489 instead of 190, due to the profession, 271299, and thank to nt state. They are the only chance for this code. Except study in tad or sa, or high points in sa. So quite happy.


Hi,

I need some information regarding 271299. Please check ur inbox. And what was ur reference number in NT? When did u apply?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tara2007 (Apr 24, 2015)

In NT my ref number is 46, applied on Jul 4


----------



## Nik081 (Sep 18, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Civil engineer..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hie stha1232 i've realised your occupation is not on the NT list.How did you prove employability; job prospects for your occupation.What did you include besides job adverts.Please help on this one because the last time i applied my application was rejected stating that i failed to prove enough employability.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Nik081 said:


> Hie stha1232 i've realised your occupation is not on the NT list.How did you prove employability; job prospects for your occupation.What did you include besides job adverts.Please help on this one because the last time i applied my application was rejected stating that i failed to prove enough employability.


Hi mate,
I provided three documents
1. Research into living n working at NT
2. Evidence of employability 
3. Committement to NT
And screen shot of job adverts.
In research section I wrote about culture, lifestyle, living expenses etc. In evidence of employability i wrote about my occupation n my chances to get job out there, i also mention my close friends there etc. And in committement letter i told them iwill be staying there n have no interest migrate to any other state..something like that..
I hope this will help..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik081 (Sep 18, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Hi mate,
> I provided three documents
> 1. Research into living n working at NT
> 2. Evidence of employability
> ...


It really helps thanks a lot will do my best this time.Thank you for the prompt reply.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Nik081 said:


> It really helps thanks a lot will do my best this time.Thank you for the prompt reply.


No worries mate..i have some pdf file which helps me lot to write research about NT. PM me your mailing id, iwill send you..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Congrats*



Tara2007 said:


> Hi, offered 489 instead of 190, due to the profession, 271299, and thank to nt state. They are the only chance for this code. Except study in tad or sa, or high points in sa. So quite happy.


Congrats bro. best of luck with your proceedings.


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Thank you Bro*



chubs3 said:


> Hey Gurdeep,
> yes go ahead with your medicals and PCC. yes you have to fill form 80 and form 1221.
> Go on immi account and generate a hap id and then tell it to your hospital where it is authorized for medicals. They will do the needful.
> 
> ...


Thank you bro,
Thats very helpful information for me.
Regards


----------



## Nik081 (Sep 18, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> No worries mate..i have some pdf file which helps me lot to write research about NT. PM me your mailing id, iwill send you..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Can't PM at the moment until i have 5 posts.


----------



## Nik081 (Sep 18, 2017)

Will PM as soon as i qualify.Trying to make it 5 now


----------



## Jasonemeka (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi all..

I'm so worried. I submitted two applications with ref no: 53 for 190 and ref no: 519 for 489 but my status is still on 'waiting for admin review'

A colleague who has reference no: 47 got nominated on monday.

How are they doing the nominations?


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Jasonemeka said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I'm so worried. I submitted two applications with ref no: 53 for 190 and ref no: 519 for 489 but my status is still on 'waiting for admin review'
> 
> ...


What date you lodged your application ?


Sent from my Samsung Mobile


----------



## Jasonemeka (Sep 22, 2014)

deepak251513 said:


> What date you lodged your application ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Mobile


I created the 190 profile on July 3 and 489 profile on July 31 but I submitted both applications on July 31


----------



## Tara2007 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello, need. Help, what to choose when I start my application, 489 renewal or what? Can't find 489 invited, only renewal and subsequent entrant, can't find the 489 for invited


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

islam03 said:


> Applied for 190 on 1st Feb 2017
> Got BSM number 13th April 2017
> Got nomination for 489 on 23th August 2017(rejected 190)
> Got skill select invitation 25th Aug 2017 -489
> ...


*what is the reason for their rejection of 190 ??*


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

stha1232 said:


> Hi guys, NT approves my application today..plz suggest me what should be my next move..btw Ihave given PTE today..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


*which visa ? 190 or 489 ?*


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

deepak251513 said:


> *which visa ? 190 or 489 ?*


I had applied only 489..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

naumanukhan said:


> Welcome to the club Congrats I was also offered 489 for NT instead of 190.You should just apply for 489. I applied in April and send additional doc as per request in May still waiting for Grant.:fingerscrossed:


*You Submitted Docs in May.2017 and still waiting for Grant. ? sooo long time ?
how much time DIBP takes normally to grant 489 NT ?*


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Gurdeep225 said:


> Hello guys,
> I have received Invitation to apply. What is the next process?
> Do we need to do medicals before, I mean to say can we book our medicals before applying for visa? Dont they need Visa Application number or anything?
> Do we need to fill for 80 or any other form along with Application?
> Regards


*Congratulationssssssss.... by the way, which visa nomination you got ?
190 or 489 ? *


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Tara2007 said:


> Hello, need. Help, what to choose when I start my application, 489 renewal or what? Can't find 489 invited, only renewal and subsequent entrant, can't find the 489 for invited


*you have landed to wrong page. first you need to login to skillselect where u got invitation, click on proceed with visa lodge, now you enter your my immiaccount login id and password, it will automatically extract all data from EOI (Skillselect Account)*


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

Jasonemeka said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I'm so worried. I submitted two applications with ref no: 53 for 190 and ref no: 519 for 489 but my status is still on 'waiting for admin review'
> 
> ...


I wonder how NT assigns reference numbers. I remember reading in this thread that someone applied in August and his number was 300+. But now someone who applied in July has number 500+.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any one gotten NT 190 or 489 with 55+5 or 55+10 points, mech engr, 2335.


----------



## Tara2007 (Apr 24, 2015)

deepak251513 said:


> Tara2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, need. Help, what to choose when I start my application, 489 renewal or what? Can't find 489 invited, only renewal and subsequent entrant, can't find the 489 for invited
> ...




Thank you so much, it helped


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

How long will 55+ 10 points take to get nominated?


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any one gotten NTs nomination without getting replys from prospective employers?


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Can one apply with just account balance equivalent to 35,000 for single applicant. Excluding property valuation report.


----------



## Ntchef (Sep 3, 2017)

Applied on 3rd oct for 190 ss as a chef granted today so 3 days 55+5


----------



## miu (Dec 9, 2013)

*NT 190-489 nomination*

Hi all,

Anyone could help me on this?

How NT nominates at the moment? do they prefer 489 to 190? I will apply for 190 as my occupation is on the Short-term list (not qualified for 489 visa grant). I wonder if NT consider this or they just offer 489 as their preferable?

Thanks


----------



## Indieaus (Apr 14, 2017)

Does NT Require offer letter for 190 Visa


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

Ntchef said:


> Applied on 3rd oct for 190 ss as a chef granted today so 3 days 55+5



Hi Ntchef,

Did you mean you applied for 190 NT a couple of days ago, and you've just granted it today ????

What's the secret? Do you have an offer of employment?

CONGRATULATIONS, anyway


----------



## piusford (May 14, 2015)

Please, what ref number has the latest nomination? 

I don't understand their system. 

I applied on 4th July, and got ref of 135. Nothing heard since then.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

piusford said:


> Please, what ref number has the latest nomination?
> 
> I don't understand their system.
> 
> I applied on 4th July, and got ref of 135. Nothing heard since then.


we have whatsapp group who have applied to NT. 
DO PM me if you want to be there. it will help you..............

thanks


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

miu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone could help me on this?
> 
> ...


if u don't have a job offer or family link in NT,u will be given 489 in place of 190 or even might be direct refusal.......


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

Kindly share what is the reference number that has received feedback from NT now. I applied about 6 weeks ago and waiting for feedback from NT.


----------



## mudradi19 (May 30, 2017)

*NT*

Hi All,

I am looking to apply for state sponsorship for Management accountant. Is there anyone in the forum who has got a sponsorship for an accountant? 

Plus also just wanted to know one more thing do we have to pay the visa fees right after they send us an invite? Thank you for your help.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

hazelnutlatte said:


> kindly share what is the reference number that has received feedback from nt now. I applied about 6 weeks ago and waiting for feedback from nt.


what is your reference number ????


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

diggy said:


> any one gotten nt 190 or 489 with 55+5 or 55+10 points, mech engr, 2335.


what is your ref. Number and when u applied ??


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

piusford said:


> Please, what ref number has the latest nomination?
> 
> I don't understand their system.
> 
> I applied on 4th July, and got ref of 135. Nothing heard since then.


HAVE YOU GOT CO assigned or still waiting for admin review ?


----------



## Madhavi bhanu (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello Dear Laju , I'm from India applied for NT under 489 VISA. I understand that you are intend to create group exclusive for NT immigrants. I would like to you add my number to it for latest update. Appreciate your efforts. You can add my number +919930784747. 
Thanks & cheers. 
Kumar Bhanushali


----------



## Madhavi bhanu (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello Dear Laju , I'm from India applied for NT under 489 VISA. I understand that you are intend to create group exclusive for NT immigrants. I would like to you add my number to it for latest update. Appreciate your efforts. You can add my number +919930784747. 
Thanks & cheers. 
Kumar Bhanushali


----------



## piusford (May 14, 2015)

laju1984 said:


> HAVE YOU GOT CO assigned or still waiting for admin review ?


I'm still waiting for admin's review.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Still arranging for assets valuation, I will do that as soon as I am done.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> hazelnutlatte said:
> 
> 
> > kindly share what is the reference number that has received feedback from nt now. I applied about 6 weeks ago and waiting for feedback from nt.
> ...


My reference number is between 290-300. My application will turn 7 weeks this week and there has been no change in status. I am getting worried because I have not read about anyone getting a decision from NT lately.


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

*Accountant - NT*

Dear All,

I have applied as Accountant General for NT state nomination subclass 190 on 20-Jul-2017 and my reference no. is between 335-350.
Its almost 10 weeks, still the status is 'awaiting admin review'.

Can someone suggest, whether we can call / mail the migration dept. to find the update?
Or shall I wait for few more weeks?
What is the ideal time where a case officer is assigned?

Thanks


----------



## Dmunkey (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi all lodged application with NT for 190 (meant to tick 489 but form wouldn’t let me) 
Have uploaded all docs required - no family or links and occupation only on combined list - ref 680 odd and lodged 26 sept
Any way i can amend a doc already submitted as have few employers with feedback?
Any ideas on timescale for review?


----------



## Madhavi bhanu (Sep 19, 2017)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied as Accountant General for NT state nomination subclass 190 on 20-Jul-2017 and my reference no. is between 335-350.
> Its almost 10 weeks, still the status is 'awaiting admin review'.
> ...


 I happen to be in the same ship..I have also applied on 27 July .. n my status still says "waiting for admin review"..two days back I've written a mail to immigrant officer .. bt I haven't yet received any reply


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Hello Guys*

Hello Guys,
If you are waiting for NT sponsorship, please dont lose patience. NT usually take 3-4 months to provide sponsorship. Your turn will come very soon.
God bless guys.
regards


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Madhavi bhanu said:


> I happen to be in the same ship..I have also applied on 27 July .. n my status still says "waiting for admin review"..two days back I've written a mail to immigrant officer .. bt I haven't yet received any reply


Thanks Madhavi

Please, do share once you receive a response.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Madhavi bhanu said:


> I happen to be in the same ship..I have also applied on 27 July .. n my status still says "waiting for admin review"..two days back I've written a mail to immigrant officer .. bt I haven't yet received any reply


NT hardly does reply to email......and if query is about wait period i am sure they won't reply...
Btw may i know your reference number and its 489 or 190 ??

Thanks


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Dmunkey said:


> Hi all lodged application with NT for 190 (meant to tick 489 but form wouldn’t let me)
> Have uploaded all docs required - no family or links and occupation only on combined list - ref 680 odd and lodged 26 sept
> Any way i can amend a doc already submitted as have few employers with feedback?
> Any ideas on timescale for review?


U cant update or add docs once application is submitted to NT 
For Timeline just wanna say " Have Patience "......


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> My reference number is between 290-300. My application will turn 7 weeks this week and there has been no change in status. I am getting worried because I have not read about anyone getting a decision from NT lately.


You must have one reference number only.( not any range) 
They are still around 140 number. Approximately... so u need to wait bit more.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Madhavi bhanu said:


> Hello Dear Laju , I'm from India applied for NT under 489 VISA. I understand that you are intend to create group exclusive for NT immigrants. I would like to you add my number to it for latest update. Appreciate your efforts. You can add my number +919930784747.
> Thanks & cheers.
> Kumar Bhanushali


Okkk noted


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> Hazelnutlatte said:
> 
> 
> > My reference number is between 290-300. My application will turn 7 weeks this week and there has been no change in status. I am getting worried because I have not read about anyone getting a decision from NT lately.
> ...


Yes, I only have one reference number and it is in between that range. Thank you for the information about NT still on applications around 140. I have a long wait ahead.


----------



## Madhavi bhanu (Sep 19, 2017)

Gurdeep225 said:


> Hello Guys,
> If you are waiting for NT sponsorship, please dont lose patience. NT usually take 3-4 months to provide sponsorship. Your turn will come very soon.
> God bless guys.
> regards


 thanks for giving hope ..
How many months did it take for u to receive invitation??


----------



## steelz (Aug 15, 2017)

Whats yr thoughts of expected total number of invitations 190 and 489 this year in NT , as last year it was not more than couple of hundreds and this year reference numbers reached more than 1200 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelz (Aug 15, 2017)

???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

*489 NT Reference number*

Hello all
Who have applied to NT for 489 and have Reference number in the range of 143 to 200 ......please comment 

Thanks......


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

chubs3 said:


> Hey Gurdeep,
> 
> yes go ahead with your medicals and PCC. yes you have to fill form 80 and form 1221.
> 
> ...




Informative reply. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeeshkumar (May 6, 2014)

Hi
Is there fees for northern territory nomination.
please any one can support me comittment to NT and references in NT.


----------



## emilzaki (Apr 29, 2017)

How was that! Do you have a job offer?


----------



## Hmcvn (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi bros,

I am thinking of applying for 190 NT, in their website they do not require job offer for my skill. But I heard that NT often request for job offer even it's not an official requirement. If no job offer or equivalence, they will switch to 489. I dont know if I should try 190 still or go to 489? given that getting job offer from offshore is a super difficult task. 

Is there anyone got 190 grant fro NT recently?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Hmcvn said:


> Hi bros,
> 
> I am thinking of applying for 190 NT, in their website they do not require job offer for my skill. But I heard that NT often request for job offer even it's not an official requirement. If no job offer or equivalence, they will switch to 489. I dont know if I should try 190 still or go to 489? given that getting job offer from offshore is a super difficult task.
> 
> Is there anyone got 190 grant fro NT recently?


without job offer they will offer 489 in place of 190......


----------



## Hmcvn (Nov 27, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> without job offer they will offer 489 in place of 190......


Do you think this is for all skills or just some? 
My skill is Sales & marketing Manager.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Hello everyone, 
I don't have any offer letter but has 65points without state sponsorship for mechanical engineer ........ I have submitted mine eoi yesterday for NT as nsw doesn't seems active ......Will they still consider it or is sure refusal without job letter????? Please share your experiences


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

hi Expats,

I m 65 ptr with 261313.
I'm new to this NT stuff.
Can I apply 190 or 489 for NT.I don't have a job offer.Is there any chance?.
Thanks.


----------



## tiktak2017 (Apr 11, 2017)

*Share experience*

Hi everyone, 

Just want to share my experience in seeking nomination from the NT and hope that some of you might find its useful.

I first applied for NT nomination in Sep 2017, visa 190, management accountant with 65 points (without 5 points from sponsorship) and I have no friend, relatives in the NT. From this forum, I learned how to prepare for the application form including commitment statement, proof of financial capacity and employability. For employability, what I did was attaching a list of jobs advertised in the NT for accounts and in addition to that I wrote a letter briefly saying my experience, qualifications and how suitable I am to those advertised jobs. I was quite confident at that time that I would be offered visa 489 (although I applied for 190, many people in the forum said that NT normally doesn't accept 190 but offers 489) given I had more than 10 yrs experience in recognised firms, good qualifications (CPA, Master from Australian University), good English (overall Ielts 8.0 - but speaking and writing are 7.0 only).

I waited for exact 3 months and got an email saying that I was not successful as I didn't provide strong evidence of employability. That was a shock for me.

I continued to seek advice from others in the forum and got a sample from one regarding employability. Follow that, I started to apply for jobs and got returning emails from recruitment agent saying that I submitted my application and got 1 email expressing interest in having an interview with me. I attached all of the emails and submitted my application the second time. This time, I selected 489 not 190 as they would reject my 190 anyway. Again I was quite hopeful in this 2nd time as I was able to provide similar proofs of employability to the one who got nomination.

Approaching the end of my wait time (3 months), the employer that emailed me regarding an interview during my job search above offered me a position and agreed to wait for my visa grant to start with them. However, at the end of my 3 months wait time, I got another email from NT Gov rejecting my application and they mentioned that although I met all the requirements they decided not to nominate me and that not all the applicants will be nominated. I felt so bad and it was like the door closed and there was no way to get through.

I then emailed the employer saying that I was rejected and could not come to start with them, and apologised for letting them wait for me. But, it was the employer who did not give up. The director was so nice to wrote me a letter explaining that he had searched for candidates like me in the NT but was not successful and the company would definitely need me to continue with their operation. He also mentioned that he strongly supported my visa 489 application, without me his company will be in serious trouble.

With that letter, I applied the third time, and with less confidence as compared to the 1st and 2nd. Less than a month, I got approval from the NT Gov, and immediately I lodged the visa application with DIBP, 4 months later I got my visa granted and I am now in Darwin, working for my "super" boss.

By sharing my story, I just want to give hope to you all and please don't give up. Also, please do best in your first time, prepare application carefully so that you won't be rejected as if they reject the 1st time, it's likely they will do the second time. Also, never think that applying jobs from offshore is impossible (like I thought before) as we don't know until we try.

Good luck everyone in your application.


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

Thank you so much for sharing this!

May I ask, the first two times had the statues of the applications changed to 'Case officer assessment' or you got the refusal directly?

The last time which was successful, was it 190 or 489?


----------



## tiktak2017 (Apr 11, 2017)

As I applied last year, it was through email which is different with this year.


----------



## Madhavi bhanu (Sep 19, 2017)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied as Accountant General for NT state nomination subclass 190 on 20-Jul-2017 and my reference no. is between 335-350.
> Its almost 10 weeks, still the status is 'awaiting admin review'.
> ...


any update ????


----------



## Madhavi bhanu (Sep 19, 2017)

tiktak2017 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just want to share my experience in seeking nomination from the NT and hope that some of you might find its useful.
> 
> ...


Thanks dear & appreciate you sharing your candid experience. Wondering which site you might had applied for employment!! 
Not sure if you know any such site for ICT business development profile. If you come across kindly share. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

tiktak2017 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just want to share my experience in seeking nomination from the NT and hope that some of you might find its useful.
> 
> ...


Wow, great story and good motivation for all. Did you get 489 visa? Which health Insurance did you buy? Do we have to buy it before we come there or afterward also is not a problem?

Thanks,
Chubasco


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

KasunTharaka said:


> hi Expats,
> 
> I m 65 ptr with 261313.
> I'm new to this NT stuff.
> ...


You can apply for 190, but they will offer you 489


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

KasunTharaka said:


> hi Expats,
> 
> I m 65 ptr with 261313.
> I'm new to this NT stuff.
> ...


you can apply for 190, but they will issue 489


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

*Case officer Assessment*

Dear All,

Can you please let me know of what the status of "Case officer Assessment" means?

Regards


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

forwardian1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can you please let me know of what the status of "Case officer Assessment" means?
> 
> Regards


case officer assigned to your application....soon u will get invite ....

By the way what is your reference number and visa class ?


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> case officer assigned to your application....soon u will get invite ....
> 
> By the way what is your reference number and visa class ?


My reference no is 22X.


----------



## triston118 (Oct 24, 2017)

forwardian1 said:


> My reference no is 22X.


When did you submit the application? I heard from my agent that the reference number does not show the sequence. Somemore who submitted the application much earlier than me got the reference number which is later than mine.


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

triston118 said:


> When did you submit the application? I heard from my agent that the reference number does not show the sequence. Somemore who submitted the application much earlier than me got the reference number which is later than mine.


Hi, 
I have applied on 9th July.


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

My reference number is 18x. Will have to chk with agent if there is a change in status. Does updating information delay processsing? We have been sending them new jobs regularly. Does that delay the case?


----------



## triston118 (Oct 24, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> My reference number is 18x. Will have to chk with agent if there is a change in status. Does updating information delay processsing? We have been sending them new jobs regularly. Does that delay the case?


When did you submit the application? As long as it is still showing waiting for admin review, it means they have yet to open up your file regardless how much additional information that you have sent to them.


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

triston118 said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> > My reference number is 18x. Will have to chk with agent if there is a change in status. Does updating information delay processsing? We have been sending them new jobs regularly. Does that delay the case?
> ...


Yes, it was still showing Admin review when we sent the job openings


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

How long does it take to know the outcome once status changes to "Case officer assessment"??


----------



## dollydesignz (Oct 24, 2017)

Hello All, I am new this forum seeking assistance and also for providing help/information to others.

Submitted EOI for NT 190 on October 14, 2017 "Waiting for Admin Review".
Occupation Web Designer 232414
Points 60 "including SS"
English 7 each and Overall.
Will keep you all update on status..

Do not have Job Offer as had not applied from offshore. My occupation does not mention that I need a Job Offer "although fingers crossed".

NT website mentions the following for Offshore applicants:
Applicant must provide "copies of documents showing strong evidence that you can be easily employed in the NT, which could include:
1) a statement describing how your skills and experience are in line with NT employer needs
2) evidence your occupation has been advertised in the NT multiple times and how your qualifications and experience match the job opening
3) feedback from potential employers
4) a letter of offer of employment from an NT employer

Since it says, could include the following "it does not says all". I provided 1 and 2 ( statement and evidence of advertised ). I do have some feedback from potential employers but just saying "please contact us when you are 3 months away from your visa" so nothing solid, did not provide 3. 4 offer is difficult to get from offshore.

What do you all think are the chances of Invite ?

Any similar cases ?


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

forwardian1 said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > case officer assigned to your application....soon u will get invite ....
> ...


Have you gotten the result of the assessment? How many days did it take?


----------



## triston118 (Oct 24, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> How long does it take to know the outcome once status changes to "Case officer assessment"??


Generally few days if no additional documents is required.


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

triston118 said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> > How long does it take to know the outcome once status changes to "Case officer assessment"??
> ...


Oh ok! Thanks


----------



## Colombo1980 (Oct 25, 2017)

My refe no is ex. Case offr assigned on 13 September. So far nothing heard. An comments for the delay


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Colombo1980 said:


> My refe no is ex. Case offr assigned on 13 September. So far nothing heard. An comments for the delay


What is ur ref number?? Have you applied yourself or through agent?


----------



## Colombo1980 (Oct 25, 2017)

It is around 30-40. Applies in 4 July through agent


----------



## triston118 (Oct 24, 2017)

Colombo1980 said:


> It is around 30-40. Applies in 4 July through agent


That is too long. Something fishy. Did you see the screen "case officer assessment " yourself?


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

triston118 said:


> That is too long. Something fishy. Did you see the screen "case officer assessment " yourself?



Yes because they have reached 220 ref. no. And they have given results to all.


----------



## Colombo1980 (Oct 25, 2017)

No, I didn't. That is what my agent told.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Colombo1980 said:


> No, I didn't. That is what my agent told.


Then you should ask him for the login details and check yourself.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

forwardian1 said:


> My reference no is 22X.


Have u received outcome from NT?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

My ref is 18X. Awaiting outcome. Guess i will receive it soon. Status is Case officer assessment.


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I am applying for NT nomination but I have a concern.

I am an Accountant with 70 points without SS. English score is 84, 85, 88 and 90 in PTE. Have three years post qualification experience (assessed as suitable by ICAA) and 8 years pre qualification experience.

Now my concern.. my brother is a student and he lives in NSW. Will this fact go against me when they will decide on my application?


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

nyk.smit91 said:


> Have u received outcome from NT?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


No I havn't got any reply. The status is still "Case officer Assessment".


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> Have you gotten the result of the assessment? How many days did it take?


Nothing yet, Still the same status.


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

M_F said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am applying for NT nomination but I have a concern.
> 
> ...



Guys any idea on my above query?


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

Nothing wrong with your brother. As long as it's legal, there is no problems whatsoever.


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

M_F said:


> Guys any idea on my above query?


I am not an expert but to my way of thinking, it wouldn't matter unless you have mentioned it in your application.


----------



## triston118 (Oct 24, 2017)

M_F said:


> Guys any idea on my above query?


NT is very particular of "genuine intention" to live in NT as they will offer 190 to those who have close relatives living in the state.

But your case is on the other way, they will think what's make you so "genuine" to live in NT since your brother is living in NSW unless your points is not enough to secure nomination in NSW.

You might need to show strong "genuine intention" in your application.


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

Toldo.68 said:


> Nothing wrong with your brother. As long as it's legal, there is no problems whatsoever.


So you guys are suggesting that they will not object that I may leave NT to go live with my brother?



forwardian1 said:


> I am not an expert but to my way of thinking, it wouldn't matter unless you have mentioned it in your application.


My application hasn't been submitted yet, that's why I am asking knowledgeable members advice here, like yours... What do you think? Should I mention it?


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

triston118 said:


> NT is very particular of "genuine intention" to live in NT as they will offer 190 to those who have close relatives living in the state.
> 
> But your case is on the other way, they will think what's make you so "genuine" to live in NT since your brother is living in NSW unless your points is not enough to secure nomination in NSW.
> 
> You might need to show strong "genuine intention" in your application.


Thanks.. This, I am fearing about.. I am a genuine applicant and want to fulfill my commitment with NT. Although I accept that if I had a chance of getting a nomination from NSW, i would have applied there.. I am confident that I will get a reasonable employment in NT as I have found several jobs that are matching my profile.

Living with a brother who is a student won't be my priority at all. 

But proving that I have a genuine intention is something else. Although I have 70 points without SS, there is very less chance of getting nominated by any other state as an accountant.

Now, do you think that I should select 489 in my application as well, so if they refuse my 190, there is a chance to get 489 instead?


----------



## triston118 (Oct 24, 2017)

M_F said:


> Thanks.. This, I am fearing about.. I am a genuine applicant and want to fulfill my commitment with NT. Although I accept that if I had a chance of getting a nomination from NSW, i would have applied there.. I am confident that I will get a reasonable employment in NT as I have found several jobs that are matching my profile.
> 
> Living with a brother who is a student won't be my priority at all.
> 
> ...


You can apply for 190, but most likely they will offer you 489 instead if you dont have job offer or close relatives in NT. But of course that will depend if you can convince them that you have "genuine intention" and easy to be employed in your nominated occupation.


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

triston118 said:


> You can apply for 190, but most likely they will offer you 489 instead if you dont have job offer or close relatives in NT. But of course that will depend if you can convince them that you have "genuine intention" and easy to be employed in your nominated occupation.


Hmmm.. thanks.. 

I am sure my brother living in NSW will go against me..


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

M_F said:


> Thanks.. This, I am fearing about.. I am a genuine applicant and want to fulfill my commitment with NT. Although I accept that if I had a chance of getting a nomination from NSW, i would have applied there.. I am confident that I will get a reasonable employment in NT as I have found several jobs that are matching my profile.
> 
> Living with a brother who is a student won't be my priority at all.
> 
> ...


70 points for accountants and Auditors are not enough. You can go for 489. I secured 489 SA and waiting for NT. At the moment, it is a wise step to go for 489.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

nyk.smit91 said:


> 70 points for accountants and Auditors are not enough. You can go for 489. I secured 489 SA and waiting for NT. At the moment, it is a wise step to go for 489.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Do I need to apply separately for 489? I have heard that they automatically invite you under 489 if they have a slight idea that candidate won't fulfill his/ her commitment. 

My second question, since you have got your 489 visa, can you tell me if you are allowed to live within NT for the two years in 4 years? Is the requirement about first 2 years or you can fulfill the commitment in the last two years as well?


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

M_F said:


> Do I need to apply separately for 489? I have heard that they automatically invite you under 489 if they have a slight idea that candidate won't fulfill his/ her commitment.
> 
> My second question, since you have got your 489 visa, can you tell me if you are allowed to live within NT for the two years in 4 years? Is the requirement about first 2 years or you can fulfill the commitment in the last two years as well?


I am waiting for NT's outcome. I secured South Australia's invitation. I am not sure about ur second question.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## triston118 (Oct 24, 2017)

M_F said:


> Do I need to apply separately for 489? I have heard that they automatically invite you under 489 if they have a slight idea that candidate won't fulfill his/ her commitment.
> 
> My second question, since you have got your 489 visa, can you tell me if you are allowed to live within NT for the two years in 4 years? Is the requirement about first 2 years or you can fulfill the commitment in the last two years as well?


Any two years in the 4 years requirement.


----------



## dollydesignz (Oct 24, 2017)

Why is my EOI reference number above 1000 ? 

190 class

Did anyone else have a reference number above 1000 ?

Does reference number show your place in queue ? If yes, how many weeks would it take ?


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

The ref no doesn't matter. It depends on the quality of your app.


----------



## dollydesignz (Oct 24, 2017)

*Thanks. Does anyone else also has reference number above 1000*



Toldo.68 said:


> The ref no doesn't matter. It depends on the quality of your app.


Thanks for your reply. Does anyone else also has reference number above 1000 ?


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

Btw, mine is between 800/1000, and I've got my CO assigned a couple of weeks ago, since then no updates from them while some other people here had got the invitation after four days from CO assessment statues.


----------



## steelz (Aug 15, 2017)

Toldo.68 said:


> Btw, mine is between 800/1000, and I've got my CO assigned a couple of weeks ago, since then no updates from them while some other people here had got the invitation after four days from CO assessment statues.




Whats yr occupation ? Onshore / offshore? My ref is within the same range of yrs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Toldo.68 said:


> Btw, mine is between 800/1000, and I've got my CO assigned a couple of weeks ago, since then no updates from them while some other people here had got the invitation after four days from CO assessment statues.


When did u apply?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

OK guys.. so I have got some information... even if we get 489, we can live in any specified regional area of Australia. Living in the same state which has nominated you is just a moral requirement.

Condition that is imposed on the visa is 8539.. which doesn't bound you to live in a particular state.


----------



## mariamJah (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi, thought to share my updates with you: I applied online for NT SS on August 23, today my status updated to read : case officer assessment ( Oct 27). my occupation is Marketing Specialist and I applied for 489 , my ref number is 36X. total points 70. my application contains my husband ( British) and daughter as dependent.


----------



## mariamJah (Aug 23, 2017)

I was wondering if applying as a family has a higher chance to get nominations compared to individuals.


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

Steelz, I'm an offshore applicant, and my occupation is in their priority. 

nyk, I applied on December 7th.

M__F, that's right though you have to have a release first, right?


----------



## steelz (Aug 15, 2017)

...........


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

Toldo.68 said:


> M__F, that's right though you have to have a release first, right?


Not a requirement.. but morally, it's a right step..


----------



## p_p25 (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi

I got a job offer in NT and I have 75 points( including state sponsorship points) under 489 visa in the accountant category. I do have a few friends living in NT. I haven't applied for the state sponsorship yet as I was thinking to increase my points to 75 under 189 visa. But I do have a question regarding sponsorship my brother is a citizen and lives in NSW, will that go against me or having a job offer strengthen my ties to northern territory?


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

priyankparikh25 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got a job offer in NT and I have 75 points( including state sponsorship points) under 489 visa in the accountant category. I do have a few friends living in NT. I haven't applied for the state sponsorship yet as I was thinking to increase my points to 75 under 189 visa. But I do have a question regarding sponsorship my brother is a citizen and lives in NSW, will that go against me or having a job offer strengthen my ties to northern territory?


Now it all depends on the company which has offered you a job... if the company is newly formed and have few employees, you will get 489.. if it is a reputed organization, such as a Big4 accounting firm, your case is very strong for 190.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Toldo.68 said:


> Steelz, I'm an offshore applicant, and my occupation is in their priority.
> 
> nyk, I applied on December 7th.
> 
> M__F, that's right though you have to have a release first, right?


December 2016 ??


----------



## khanhphan (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. I intend to apply PR as a Marketing specialist onshore. My profile is:

Age: 33
Experience: 10 years in researching and teaching Marketing at a University
Degree: Bachelor of Business Administration and Master of International Business from The University of Melbourne, Vic, Au. I studied more than 6 subjects of Marketing. And I'm a PhD student with a marketing topic at an Australian Uni with a scholarship.
Ielts: at least 7.5 (can get PTE 79)

My point is 70-75 (exclude state sponsor).

Do I have any hope at skill assessment? And Is there any way for me to get sponsor with that profile in NT or other states?

Many thanks in advance. All the best of luck to all!


----------



## p_p25 (Oct 13, 2017)

M_F said:


> Now it all depends on the company which has offered you a job... if the company is newly formed and have few employees, you will get 489.. if it is a reputed organization, such as a Big4 accounting firm, your case is very strong for 190.


Hi

Thanks for the reply. I have heard that getting a job offer does not guarantee you a sponsorship from NT under 489 visa. Are there any cases where applicant got job offer and their 489 visa refused?


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyone got outcome in the last few days?? My status is case officer assessment


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*U will get in 10 days*



rsa3 said:


> Anyone got outcome in the last few days?? My status is case officer assessment


Hello Brother,
One of my friend got invitation on 24 or 25th Oct. U will get your invitation. very soon. There is whats app group and if u want to join then leave your number please.
Regards


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Gurdeep225 said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got outcome in the last few days?? My status is case officer assessment
> ...


Sent you PM. Pl add me to the whatsapp grp

Seb


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Gurdeep225 said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got outcome in the last few days?? My status is case officer assessment
> ...


What is your friends reference number?


----------



## Colombo1980 (Oct 25, 2017)

Gurdeep225 said:


> Hello Brother,
> One of my friend got invitation on 24 or 25th Oct. U will get your invitation. very soon. There is whats app group and if u want to join then leave your number please.
> Regards


when the status changed to case officer assessment? in my case , it was 13th September. still didn't receive any response.


----------



## Colombo1980 (Oct 25, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> Anyone got outcome in the last few days?? My status is case officer assessment


What is your reference number?


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

laju, it was September 7th this year. Sorry.


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

Colombo1980 said:


> when the status changed to case officer assessment? in my case , it was 13th September. still didn't receive any response.


Hi, Colombo. 

Have you applied for 489 or 190?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Toldo.68 said:


> laju, it was September 7th this year. Sorry.


 okk Cheers


----------



## pahwashish (May 19, 2014)

*Good Luck!*

Hey!
Refusing is brave, but yeah depends on one's urgency to immigrate. What's your reference number buddy?
Best..
AP


----------



## Colombo1980 (Oct 25, 2017)

Toldo.68 said:


> Hi, Colombo.
> 
> Have you applied for 489 or 190?


I applied only for 489. but so far did not receive a response.


----------



## Rakhima (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi There,

Any watapp group for NT SS


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Rakhima said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Any watapp group for NT SS


Yes ... Pm me your contact number

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Colombo1980 said:


> Toldo.68 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Colombo.
> ...


 For which occuaption u applied ??


----------



## Rakhima (Apr 18, 2017)

*contact details*



nyk.smit91 said:


> Yes ... Pm me your contact number
> 
> +6582996650 , Plz add me to group only. Thanxhone:


----------



## Madhavi bhanu (Sep 19, 2017)

Rakhima said:


> nyk.smit91 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes ... Pm me your contact number
> ...


----------



## Rakhima (Apr 18, 2017)

still I'm awaiting to join the group. Plz help me in this regards.


----------



## Rakhima (Apr 18, 2017)

Plz add me to NT SS group. Mine +<*SNIP*> PM me.
*Inappropriate comment, see: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

priyankparikh25 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I have heard that getting a job offer does not guarantee you a sponsorship from NT under 489 visa. Are there any cases where applicant got job offer and their 489 visa refused?


489 is not a problem as far as I know. 190 is the real problem. 

You must have a job offer from a reputed organization in order to get nomination under SC190.


----------



## Rakhima (Apr 18, 2017)

Anybody kindly clarify If NT State offered 489 or 189 SS, Is there are any delay or occupation ceiling apply for ITA by DIBP due to Point calculation only 60 or 65 ?


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rakhima said:


> Anybody kindly clarify If NT State offered 489 or 189 SS, Is there are any delay or occupation ceiling apply for ITA by DIBP due to Point calculation only 60 or 65 ?


You will get only 489 if you have a family for friend in NT. Other wise it might take time.


----------



## Rakhima (Apr 18, 2017)

But, In My NT application portal, Its updated as Subclass190 under the detail of VISA type:, However, ITA is pending ? Any comment


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Even 65pointer won't get invitation to apply soon for NT without job letter ???.. 233512code


----------



## triston118 (Oct 24, 2017)

Rakhima said:


> But, In My NT application portal, Its updated as Subclass190 under the detail of VISA type:, However, ITA is pending ? Any comment


Normally if your application is success, they will reject your visa 190 application and offered you 489 instead.


----------



## Rakhima (Apr 18, 2017)

Kindly clarify how I can see or find whether my application success or not. I just can see only updated as Subclass 190 under visa type in personal detail , others all showing blank and all supporting docs are showing accepted ? need detail answer


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rakhima said:


> Kindly clarify how I can see or find whether my application success or not. I just can see only updated as Subclass 190 under visa type in personal detail , others all showing blank and all supporting docs are showing accepted ? need detail answer


When CO is assigned to your case then he will put a answer whether invited or rejected and which visa has been approved. Whats your ref no. Just wait and watch.


----------



## Rakhima (Apr 18, 2017)

I already inform what I see from my portal , Its updated as 190 and I'm waiting ITA from DIBP. by the way my ref 3XX. Looking forward more news and comments from peers


----------



## Rakhima (Apr 18, 2017)

guys any update about any ITA recently with NT SS?


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

My status changed to Case Officer Assessment exactly one week ago. How long does it usually take to get a decision after a CO is assigned?


----------



## pvpatel (Dec 14, 2015)

Please add me to WhatsApp group <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## pvpmech1991 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> My status changed to Case Officer Assessment exactly one week ago. How long does it usually take to get a decision after a CO is assigned?


Whats your reference number

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakhima (Apr 18, 2017)

any update about last ITA reference No??


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

pvpmech1991 said:


> Hazelnutlatte said:
> 
> 
> > My status changed to Case Officer Assessment exactly one week ago. How long does it usually take to get a decision after a CO is assigned?
> ...


Reference number is between 290-300. Status is still Case Officer Assessment.


----------



## miu (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi, can you please add me in whatapps. my number is +84905884288. thanks very much


----------



## emilzaki (Apr 29, 2017)

Guys, do you know any one got SS approved after July 2017?


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any idea when someone with reference no 1024 will be invited? Are invites based on refs?


----------



## quantum07 (Sep 13, 2016)

Diggy said:


> Any idea when someone with reference no 1024 will be invited? Are invites based on refs?


when did you apply? did you get a reference number of any sort?


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any CO contact?


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

quantum07 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea when someone with reference no 1024 will be invited? Are invites based on refs?
> ...


Yes, 1024


----------



## sram88 (Oct 9, 2017)

<*SNIP*> can u pls add me to NT WhatsApp group, thank you

*Inappropriate content, see: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Abeerh (Aug 28, 2017)

Please add me on whatsapp group +<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content, see: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator* thanks


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Has someone able to predict 190 waiting period (number of weeks) for mechanical engineer with 65+5 points as per previous scenario,???


----------



## Abeerh (Aug 28, 2017)

khanhphan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here. I intend to apply PR as a Marketing specialist onshore. My profile is:
> 
> Age: 33
> Experience: 10 years in researching and teaching Marketing at a University
> ...


Hi, to my knowledge If you are living in interstate or have studied in any state otjer than NT in last two years you are not eligible for NT sponsorship. To be eligible you have to live in NT for one year and work in your related
Occupation or alternatively you have to study there.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

It has been 3 weeks now and my status is still case officer assessment. I noticed no one here seems to be getting nominated by NT lately. Very worrying.


----------



## triston118 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> It has been 3 weeks now and my status is still case officer assessment. I noticed no one here seems to be getting nominated by NT lately. Very worrying.


Probably they went for early christmas holiday. lol. Christmas is coming, we might need to wait until 2018 to have the outcome.


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

I have same problem, Case officer on 24 October and no any updates. is that related to job or points? my job is mechanical engineer and I have 50 points ... what is yours?


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

R Hamdy said:


> I have same problem, Case officer on 24 October and no any updates. is that related to job or points? my job is mechanical engineer and I have 50 points ... what is yours?


Mine is Marketing Specialist with 75 points including SS.


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> Mine is Marketing Specialist with 75 points including SS.


I wonder what could be the reason because earlier it was just 24 hours or few days! 
Recently one of my friends got rejection because his job not match with NT requirement even his application was perfect for that I am too much worry


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

R Hamdy said:


> Hazelnutlatte said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is Marketing Specialist with 75 points including SS.
> ...


What is your friend's job and reference number? How long did he wait for feedback after being assigned a case officer? And that is the feedback they gave him, not a match with NT requirements?


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hazelnut latte, you don't need to worry, I got may CO assigned on 6/10, I believe they reject the non-qualified applicants directly such as the case above.


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> What is your friend's job and reference number? How long did he wait for feedback after being assigned a case officer? And that is the feedback they gave him, not a match with NT requirements?


he is mechanical engineer his ref. no. between 230 and 240, he waited 12 days but he received the rejection on October.
The message he received from NT is: This application is unsuccessful as your skills and experience not in line with employer and industry needs in the Northern Territory.


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

I checked that occupation it's on their list, that's weird? :/


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

Toldo.68 said:


> I checked that occupation it's on their list, that's weird? :/


yes, occupation is there but he couldn't prove to them his job is required in NT even he submitted more than 8 job vacancies for his occupation whit his application, for that I am worry


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

Toldo.68 said:


> Hazelnut latte, you don't need to worry, I got may CO assigned on 6/10, I believe they reject the non-qualified applicants directly such as the case above.


Have you received feedback already? I hope you are correct. I am worried because no one seems to be getting invited lately.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

R Hamdy said:


> Toldo.68 said:
> 
> 
> > I checked that occupation it's on their list, that's weird? :/
> ...


The response mentioned that his experience is not in line with NT's needs. May I know how many years of experience he has?


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

More than 8 years


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

R Hamdy said:


> More than 8 years


That's a lot! It's strange they said the experience is not enough.


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> R Hamdy said:
> 
> 
> > More than 8 years
> ...


They didn't said experience is not enough they said it is not in line whith NT


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

R Hamdy said:


> Hazelnutlatte said:
> 
> 
> > R Hamdy said:
> ...


My bad. Still, it's worrying that he got rejected even if his occupation is on the list and he has a lot of experience. Nothing for us to do but wait.


----------



## steelz (Aug 15, 2017)

Any updates ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

steelz said:


> Any updates ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing yet ?


----------



## steelz (Aug 15, 2017)

Seems like nobody got invitation in november?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

steelz said:


> Any updates ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am still waiting.


----------



## dollydesignz (Oct 24, 2017)

Hey People,

The next invitation round is on November 22, so some of you could hope for a response.

My reference number is above 1000 and i dont think i would get any response this year! Although I hope i do get.

Anyone else also has reference number above 1000 ?


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

dollydesignz said:


> Hey People,
> 
> The next invitation round is on November 22, so some of you could hope for a response.
> 
> ...


as per my information invitation round only for visa 189, State nomination 190 & 489can be any time.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

dollydesignz said:


> Hey People,
> 
> The next invitation round is on November 22, so some of you could hope for a response.
> 
> ...


 Inviation Round has nothing to do with 489 NT Nomination


----------



## steelz (Aug 15, 2017)

dollydesignz said:


> Hey People,
> 
> The next invitation round is on November 22, so some of you could hope for a response.
> 
> ...




Me , mine is around 1000 , those invitation rounds for ss or for 189 visas ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

R Hamdy said:


> as per my information invitation round only for visa 189, State nomination 190 & 489can be any time.


My reference no is 2xx, there is no decision yet on my case.
Don't know when will the decision be made, as it is still "Case officer Assessment"


----------



## Madhavi bhanu (Sep 19, 2017)

forwardian1 said:


> R Hamdy said:
> 
> 
> > as per my information invitation round only for visa 189, State nomination 190 & 489can be any time.
> ...


 On which date did your application changed to ?co assessment ??


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

Madhavi bhanu said:


> On which date did your application changed to ?co assessment ??


17 Oct


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

It is very strange, it seems that no one received invitation this month!
I hope they will not post pone our applications to next year


----------



## talhatt86 (Nov 22, 2017)

forwardian1 said:


> 17 Oct


How long was it under "Waiting for Admin Review" if you can remember?


----------



## Dhushor_akash (May 1, 2016)

Hi...
My Ref Number 2XX, Last update on 16 Oct, Still under Case officer


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

talhatt86 said:


> How long was it under "Waiting for Admin Review" if you can remember?


3.5 months


----------



## triston118 (Oct 24, 2017)

For the reference to who are waiting.


----------



## Madhavi bhanu (Sep 19, 2017)

triston118 said:


> [iurl="http://www.expatforum.com/expats/attachment.php?attachmentid=83866&stc=1&d=1511418799"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My sixteenth week is going on ... and still waiting for admin ...


----------



## steelz (Aug 15, 2017)

The processing time is 6 months now , as per FAQ page on their web site 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apurvapa (Nov 22, 2017)

Hii.. i have applied for NT nomination for SS. I have one doubt that if i got an nomination then will i be able to apply for visa directly or i would need an invitation from DIBP to apply visa?


----------



## steelz (Aug 15, 2017)

apurvapa said:


> Hii.. i have applied for NT nomination for SS. I have one doubt that if i got an nomination then will i be able to apply for visa directly or i would need an invitation from DIBP to apply visa?




U will automatically get an invitation to apply to DiBP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apurvapa (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks steelz.

Has any one got 489 invitation from NT this month??


----------



## steelz (Aug 15, 2017)

apurvapa said:


> Thanks steelz.
> 
> Has any one got 489 invitation from NT this month??




U welcome 

Not that i am aware of 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

apurvapa said:


> Hii.. i have applied for NT nomination for SS. I have one doubt that if i got an nomination then will i be able to apply for visa directly or i would need an invitation from DIBP to apply visa?


If invited u will get an email and need to sign the nomination page and upload to NT application...after that you wil get invite in skill select.


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hey, laju, congratulations, I can see you got the nomination on 01/11 !


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Toldo.68 said:


> Hey, laju, congratulations, I can see you got the nomination on 01/11 !


Thank you


----------



## Indieaus (Apr 14, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> Toldo.68 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, laju, congratulations, I can see you got the nomination on 01/11 !
> ...



hey laju what your point break down ....did u applied for 489


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Dear All, my reference number is in between 1200-1300 for NT SS 489.. hihihi.. I would like to know that, Is NT deals with applicants according to the occupations or just according to reference numbers? and secondly refusals alos take time or they are prompt in doing that ?

kind regards,


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

indieaus said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > toldo.68 said:
> ...


 489


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Anyone who applied SS 489 for Earthscience Technician?


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

triston118 said:


> View attachment 83866
> 
> 
> For the reference to who are waiting.


thank you for the information.


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> Inviation Round has nothing to do with 489 NT Nomination


So it means that whenever anybody will get the Nomination from the state, 489 or 190 they will be directly invited for the DIB application?

enlightened me  
regards


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

dollydesignz said:


> Hey People,
> 
> The next invitation round is on November 22, so some of you could hope for a response.
> 
> ...


i have reference number above 1200.


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

R Hamdy said:


> I have same problem, Case officer on 24 October and no any updates. is that related to job or points? my job is mechanical engineer and I have 50 points ... what is yours?


Any update? i hope you got it ..


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

mianshahid said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Inviation Round has nothing to do with 489 NT Nomination
> ...


 yes


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> yes


Thank you.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any latest for NT?


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Dear All, my reference number is in between 1200-1300 for NT SS 489.. hihihi.. I would like to know that, Is NT deals with applicants according to the occupations or just according to reference numbers? and secondly refusals are prompt or it also take time ?

kind regards,


----------



## apurvapa (Nov 22, 2017)

I have some studies for nt sponsorship and i came to know that there are still most of applications pending since last 4 months for NT 489 nominations.

Has any one got nomination in last month or two and if yes give their timeline.


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

apurvapa said:


> I have some studies for nt sponsorship and i came to know that there are still most of applications pending since last 4 months for NT 489 nominations.
> 
> Has any one got nomination in last month or two and if yes give their timeline.


Dear Apurvapa, i have limited information in this matter, but i have seen people getting nominations in Oct within the period of 3 months, also the NT gov, mentioned that the minimum processing time is 12 weeks.


----------



## apurvapa (Nov 22, 2017)

mianshahid said:


> apurvapa said:
> 
> 
> > I have some studies for nt sponsorship and i came to know that there are still most of applications pending since last 4 months for NT 489 nominations.
> ...


I am not refusing this but NT govt increased recently application processing time than usual...


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

apurvapa said:


> I am not refusing this but NT govt increased recently application processing time than usual...


May i know when you have applied and whats your current status?


----------



## apurvapa (Nov 22, 2017)

mianshahid said:


> apurvapa said:
> 
> 
> > I am not refusing this but NT govt increased recently application processing time than usual...
> ...


I have applied two month ago but my agent's other client who applied three month ago didn't got any replies yet


----------



## apurvapa (Nov 22, 2017)

apurvapa said:


> mianshahid said:
> 
> 
> > apurvapa said:
> ...


also NT govt increased their application processing time by 6 month as per their 15th nov update..


----------



## Rakhima (Apr 18, 2017)

That's true , refer the link 

Common questions for NT Government visa nominations | Australia's Northern Territory

However, any idea about what happens the people apply before Nov 15.


----------



## Madhavi bhanu (Sep 19, 2017)

steelz said:


> The processing time is 6 months now , as per FAQ page on their web site
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this applicable to old application (july)??


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

Rakhima said:


> That's true , refer the link
> 
> Common questions for NT Government visa nominations | Australia's Northern Territory
> 
> However, any idea about what happens the people apply before Nov 15.


I applied in July, case officer assessment in October and no any update till now :confused2:


----------



## apurvapa (Nov 22, 2017)

R Hamdy said:


> Rakhima said:
> 
> 
> > That's true , refer the link
> ...


What is your occupation? And point claimed?


----------



## Madhavi bhanu (Sep 19, 2017)

R Hamdy said:


> Rakhima said:
> 
> 
> > That's true , refer the link
> ...


 I applied in 27 July ... still waiting for admin review


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

apurvapa said:


> R Hamdy said:
> 
> 
> > Rakhima said:
> ...


Mechanical Engineer with 50 points


----------



## ssckkani (Dec 2, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I'm new here but i think i read almost all the replies on this thread. I'm going to apply for the Skill Assessment for Conference and Event Coordinator soon and then going to apply for 489 in NT. I have around 60 points without 10 points for 489 so total including that, i;ve got 70 points. So does it really take 6 months for the nomination as they say? Or does that vary by the points? Likewise people with high points get the nomination soon?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

ssckkani said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I'm new here but i think i read almost all the replies on this thread. I'm going to apply for the Skill Assessment for Conference and Event Coordinator soon and then going to apply for 489 in NT. I have around 60 points without 10 points for 489 so total including that, i;ve got 70 points. So does it really take 6 months for the nomination as they say? Or does that vary by the points? Likewise people with high points get the nomination soon?


 point doesnt matter at all in NT


----------



## ssckkani (Dec 2, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> point doesnt matter at all in NT


So even if i have 60 points i've got a chance of getting the nomination? I see you have received the nomination in less than 3 months. Does it really take more than 6 months now?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

ssckkani said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > point doesnt matter at all in NT
> ...


----------



## ssckkani (Dec 2, 2017)

Can someone please add me to the whatsapp group for NT? +<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content, see: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

ssckkani said:


> Can someone please add me to the whatsapp group for NT? +<*SNIP*>


 Added


----------



## ssckkani (Dec 2, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> Added


Thanks!


----------



## apurvapa (Nov 22, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> ssckkani said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please add me to the whatsapp group for NT? +<*SNIP*>
> ...



Hi...
Please add me too in whatsapp group.. +<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate Content: 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*
Thanks..


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Dear All, I have an understanding now that at least 6 months is the minimum time without knowing any threshold.
but is this the time for getting nominated and refusal also takes that much time?


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Please also add me to the whatsapp group
+<*SNIP*>* Inappropriate content - see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

mianshahid said:


> Please also add me to the whatsapp group
> +<*SNIP*>* Inappropriate content - see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


 i understand.. personal information should not be shared.. but how you have added other peoples to whatsapp group.. is there any other means by which i can be added to whatsapp group. 

kindly elaborate it !!!


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

mianshahid said:


> i understand.. personal information should not be shared.. but how you have added other peoples to whatsapp group.. is there any other means by which i can be added to whatsapp group.
> 
> kindly elaborate it !!!


Expat Forum has no connection to any other form of social media (including whatsapp) and does not endorse or support any social media platform either. 

*Expat Forum moderators can not and will not add you to any whatsapp group, so please don't ask them to do this.*

*It is not permitted to post links to whatsapp or any other social media platform in forum posts, but you can Private Message other members that may operate such groups.*

*Remember too please, that you can not post phone numbers or email addresses, etc, on posts on the forum, but you may choose to share personal information like that with others through PM's. *

If you wish to contact a moderator, PM them - commenting on moderation in public posts is against forum rules, which members agree to comply with when they join the Forum (see "Moderation", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 )

Thank you.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

PLEASE read the Personal Messages I have sent you!

kaju


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

mianshahid said:


> Dear All, I have an understanding now that at least 6 months is the minimum time without knowing any threshold.
> but is this the time for getting nominated and refusal also takes that much time?


5 months completed and into the 6th one
Finger crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ssckkani (Dec 2, 2017)

forwardian1 said:


> 5 months completed and into the 6th one
> Finger crossed:fingerscrossed:


When did you apply? And when did you get the CO Assigned?


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

ssckkani said:


> When did you apply? And when did you get the CO Assigned?


CO Assigned on 17th OCT.


----------



## ssckkani (Dec 2, 2017)

forwardian1 said:


> CO Assigned on 17th OCT.


Did they request for any additional documents?


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

ssckkani said:


> Did they request for any additional documents?


No nothing yet.


----------



## ssckkani (Dec 2, 2017)

forwardian1 said:


> No nothing yet.


Did you apply through an agent? Did you attached Job Ads with the application?


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

ssckkani said:


> Did you apply through an agent? Did you attached Job Ads with the application?


I have applied by myself and yes i have included the Job Ads.


----------



## ssckkani (Dec 2, 2017)

forwardian1 said:


> I have applied by myself and yes i have included the Job Ads.


Your's is taking a bit longer it seems.


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

ssckkani said:


> Your's is taking a bit longer it seems.


:mmph:


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Who has gotten NT nomination, 233512. How long did it take?


----------



## FreedoM_Olga (Dec 10, 2017)

Hello, guys! 

I am thinking to submit an application for the NT nomination. I would like to apply for 190 visa. I will have two dependent members of my family (my spouse and my son) in my application.

Is it possible to receive the NT sponsorship for 190 visa if I get a job offer and provide it with my application? 

Is it necessary to provide a job offer in order to receive SS for 190 visa?

Thanks in advance for all responds!


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

FreedoM_Olga said:


> Hello, guys!
> 
> I am thinking to submit an application for the NT nomination. I would like to apply for 190 visa. I will have two dependent members of my family (my spouse and my son) in my application.
> 
> ...


 without job offer forget 190.....


----------



## FreedoM_Olga (Dec 10, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> without job offer forget 190.....


Thank you!

Is it possible to receive the NT sponsorship for 190 visa if I get a job offer and provide NT with it?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

FreedoM_Olga said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > without job offer forget 190.....
> ...


 yes


----------



## truc (Feb 20, 2017)

Dear all,

I have searched a lot of information and found that processing time for accountant (general) varies according to each year. The processing time does not depend on DOE or points on any category.

My occupation is 221111: Accountant (General) and my original point is 65. My points break: Age: 30 Qualification: 15 Experience: 10 English: 10

For accountant it seems all doors are closed except you have a job offer in TAS, high point in SA, and 489 in NT.

Have any one received ITA from NT for accountant recently, please share you processing time line. One case at this time of previous year, the time line is 01 month after documents submitted and next 02 months for the results.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

I have been waiting for over 4 months now. I guess I won't hear from NT until next year because the holidays are near.


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> I have been waiting for over 4 months now. I guess I won't hear from NT until next year because the holidays are near.


whats your reference number ? whats your status, is it still admin review or its changed to case officer evaluation? i am waiting for more than a month.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

mianshahid said:


> Hazelnutlatte said:
> 
> 
> > I have been waiting for over 4 months now. I guess I won't hear from NT until next year because the holidays are near.
> ...


My reference number is between 290-300. Status changed to case officer evaluation 2 months ago.


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

Dear Folks,

I am in the process of gathering documents for NT SS and stuck with financial capacity proof. My father and elder brother who has properties in their names and also can support me. At this instant i have just jewelery as a saving. 

My question is how can i show above mentioned circumstances as a financial proof. Also from where i can get valuation of jewelery.

An early response would be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

leapp said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> I am in the process of gathering documents for NT SS and stuck with financial capacity proof. My father and elder brother who has properties in their names and also can support me. At this instant i have just jewelery as a saving.
> 
> ...


I think regarding the property you should obtain statutory declaration from your father and brother where it would be stated that they will support you.
Regarding jewellery valuation you can obtain it from a registered valuer (jewellers association registered jeweller) where the weight and rate of the jewellery is mentioned at net realisable value.

This is just my opinion, you should consult with other members of the forum as well.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

leapp said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> I am in the process of gathering documents for NT SS and stuck with financial capacity proof. My father and elder brother who has properties in their names and also can support me. At this instant i have just jewelery as a saving.
> 
> ...


 I doubt about Family property consideration by NT. As per my understanding, Property should be in name of you....


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> I doubt about Family property consideration by NT. As per my understanding, Property should be in name of you....


I guess I had read that family members can support you financially in their website. Not sure.


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

Furthermore, need suggestion regarding the checklist pasted below. These are the documents at this instant am preparing. Please look into it whether am I missing something or its the complete in a way,

Online application
Assessment letter
CV
Experience letters
Academic certificates
IELTS TRF
Statement of strong employability
Job opening evidence
Statement about commitment
Research of NT livestyle
Financial Proof


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

leapp said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt about Family property consideration by NT. As per my understanding, Property should be in name of you....
> ...


 Read it carefully, support network in NT( not overseas) may be considered towards financial capacity point.


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> Read it carefully, support network in NT( not overseas) may be considered towards financial capacity point.


If your family are going to financially support you they will need to provide a statutory declaration advising that they are prepared to support you to a certain amount and they must show that they have these funds in liquid assets, for example withdrawable bank funds, not property. You will also need to show evidence of the family relationship.

For reference please.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

leapp said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> I am in the process of gathering documents for NT SS and stuck with financial capacity proof. My father and elder brother who has properties in their names and also can support me. At this instant i have just jewelery as a saving.
> 
> ...


It says in the NT website that support from the family must be through liquid assets. NT will not consider properties.

"If your*family are going to financially support you they will need to provide a statutory declaration advising that they are prepared to support you to a certain amount and they must show that they have these funds in liquid assets, for example*withdrawable bank funds, not property. You will also need to show evidence of the family relationship."


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> It says in the NT website that support from the family must be through liquid assets. NT will not consider properties.
> 
> "If your*family are going to financially support you they will need to provide a statutory declaration advising that they are prepared to support you to a certain amount and they must show that they have these funds in liquid assets, for example*withdrawable bank funds, not property. You will also need to show evidence of the family relationship."


Thanks alot dear for the reference.

Just to remove the ambiguity, can someone please tell me whether gold / jewelery comes under liquid assets?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

leapp said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Read it carefully, support network in NT( not overseas) may be considered towards financial capacity point.
> ...


 see below image


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

May I know how I will proof my financial ability? 
They require 35.000 AU$ for individual applicant. If I’m single and I’ll apply alone, can I provide a proof of this amount through my bank statement if it could cover the minimum amount required?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

nader_amj said:


> May I know how I will proof my financial ability?
> They require 35.000 AU$ for individual applicant. If I’m single and I’ll apply alone, can I provide a proof of this amount through my bank statement if it could cover the minimum amount required?7
> 
> 
> ...


 u can show it through bank statement....


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> u can show it through bank statement....




I need to notarize any document or just upload the original? If I have an apartment on my name, can I upload the contract after translation or the translated copy should be notarized or need any further stamps? 

Thank you


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

nader_amj said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > u can show it through bank statement....
> ...


 Original docs scan copies are fine..Not sure about consideration of Apartment valuation as fund proof....


----------



## mudradi19 (May 30, 2017)

Hi Mate,

Even I am an accountant on the same boat as you. Can we connect somehow? 

Regards,
Srikanth


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

Guys, I see that you're discussing something about the consideration of the valuation of an apartment. I did that and the case officer accepted it. At least, so far so good.


----------



## Gurvinder (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello everyone, please guys suggest me about 489 nomination from NT. Is there a necessity of job offer for 489 nomination for this state? My occupation is mechanical engineer(233512). And also tell me how long does it take to complete the nomination process of NT. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

*Finance manager*

Hi all, 
has any one received 190 nomination from NT as finance manager without job offer?
I'm planning to apply for 190 as finance manager but without job offer.
Please help with a reply.
I thank you


----------



## maninder1500 (Jul 29, 2015)

your application status is showing case officer assessment. are your all the documents showing accepted in the state nomination application?


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

Foresythe said:


> Hi all,
> has any one received 190 nomination from NT as finance manager without job offer?
> I'm planning to apply for 190 as finance manager but without job offer.
> Please help with a reply.
> I thank you


Hi, I have applied without job offer for the occupation of Taxation Accountant and tomorrow 6 months will be completed and still no news.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Trustworth (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi all, any WhatsApp group for NT nomination. Kindly share the link.


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

Gurvinder said:


> Hello everyone, please guys suggest me about 489 nomination from NT. Is there a necessity of job offer for 489 nomination for this state? My occupation is mechanical engineer(233512). And also tell me how long does it take to complete the nomination process of NT. Thanks in advance.


For Mechanical Engineer, you do not need employment offer.


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi guys,

Recently I have updated my EOI with new PTE result which gives me higher points. My NT application is already submitted in November and status shows pending review. Is there anyway for me to update my information in my application under NT website? I can't find any option for me to update this information and submit my PTE result. Kindly advise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

As per NT website, only for certain occupation as per their occupation list. Not all occupation requires job offer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Recently I have updated my EOI with new PTE result which gives me higher points. My NT application is already submitted in November and status shows pending review. Is there anyway for me to update my information in my application under NT website? I can't find any option for me to update this information and submit my PTE result. Kindly advise. Thanks in advance.


Drop them an email giving the reference of your application

mailto:[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Drop them an email giving the reference of your application
> 
> mailto:[email protected]
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

Thanks for your advise. I have dropped a message in my NT account. Do I need to send them separate email with the supporting document or just email them with what I would like to do only?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your advise. I have dropped a message in my NT account. Do I need to send them separate email with the supporting document or just email them with what I would like to do only?


You should attach the supporting documentary evidence also

Cheers


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

EthanHan said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Drop them an email giving the reference of your application
> ...


 Now there is no any email system to send docs...if u have dropped a message in your NT account, wait for them to give you additional file space to attach doc... u can also send updated pte report via pte website to NT migration.....


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Recently I have updated my EOI with new PTE result which gives me higher points. My NT application is already submitted in November and status shows pending review. Is there anyway for me to update my information in my application under NT website? I can't find any option for me to update this information and submit my PTE result. Kindly advise. Thanks in advance.


Could you please share your reference number, because i have also submitted my application in Nov and status is still pending for review. my reference number is in the range from 1270-1280.

Thankx


----------



## pahwashish (May 19, 2014)

Guys, does anybody know what are the current reference numbers that are being assessed?


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

pahwashish said:


> Guys, does anybody know what are the current reference numbers that are being assessed?


My no. Is 26x and status not changed from October.


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

Did anyone get invitation or status changed after Christmas holiday?


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

forwardian1 said:


> Hi, I have applied without job offer for the occupation of Taxation Accountant and tomorrow 6 months will be completed and still no news.:fingerscrossed:


Wao! 6 months and still counting, that's a long time. Have you tried applying with Tasmania? Which sub class did you apply for, 190 OR 489?
I thank you.


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

mianshahid said:


> Could you please share your reference number, because i have also submitted my application in Nov and status is still pending for review. my reference number is in the range from 1270-1280.
> 
> Thankx


Mine is behind you. 1300+


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Mine is 1100-1108.....although I just finally submitted my application after I conclude my application earlier.when am I going to get a CO attached?


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Diggy said:


> Mine is 1100-1108.....although I just finally submitted my application after I conclude my application earlier.when am I going to get a CO attached?


I have heard,after 2 - 2.5 months CO reviewed application and assigned. by the way when did u submit the application?


----------



## Gurvinder (Nov 21, 2017)

Hey guys need serious help!! Do I need to show evidence of employability even if my occupation is in demand list of northern territory for 489 visa. I want to apply for mechanical engineer 233512. Please help me regarding this.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

mianshahid said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is 1100-1108.....although I just finally submitted my application after I conclude my application earlier.when am I going to get a CO attached?
> ...


Created the application 3months back, and submitted on the 1st day of January, 2018 because I just got the complete documents that I needed.


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Diggy said:


> Created the application 3months back, and submitted on the 1st day of January, 2018 because I just got the complete documents that I needed.


Well, you have to wait for at least 2-3 months because i have submitted my application in Nov, 17 and my status is still waiting for admin review. i don't know why they are taking too long to review? by the way in which category you have applied?


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Does any body know actually how much time they take to review the application? mine one is pending for the last two months. appreciate your response


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Guys, if I’m applying for 489 NT and my proof of financial ability is through my bank statement (currency is not in AUS $). Do I have to apply it as it is or I have to do something to show the amount in Australia dollar? 
Please help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Gurvinder said:


> Hey guys need serious help!! Do I need to show evidence of employability even if my occupation is in demand list of northern territory for 489 visa. I want to apply for mechanical engineer 233512. Please help me regarding this.




For 489 you need to show how your skills are inline with their demand through a written statement or job advertisements or job offer.

It’s better to snapshot ads related with your occupation and write brief lines on how you meet the criteria of each job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Toldo.68 said:


> Guys, I see that you're discussing something about the consideration of the valuation of an apartment. I did that and the case officer accepted it. At least, so far so good.




Can you please provide with more details on how to make it? Whom can make it for me or where I’ve to go to make an apartment evaluation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

A registered real estate office in your town. Make sure it has the letterhead of the company, contact details and signed by the person who issued this document to you.


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

mianshahid said:


> Does any body know actually how much time they take to review the application? mine one is pending for the last two months. appreciate your response


Hi, Mine took three months from "admin review" to "CO assessment" and for the last three months it is "CO assessment".:fingerscrossed:


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

forwardian1 said:


> mianshahid said:
> 
> 
> > Does any body know actually how much time they take to review the application? mine one is pending for the last two months. appreciate your response
> ...


I'm exactly same states


----------



## maninder1500 (Jul 29, 2015)

is this mean now there is 6 month you are waiting for the invitation? are your documents showing accepted in the application


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

maninder1500 said:


> is this mean now there is 6 month you are waiting for the invitation? are your documents showing accepted in the application


Now I'm more than 6 months.
There is no status for document acceptance, only wait admin review or case officer assessment then your application accepted or rejected.


----------



## Kushagrh (Jan 18, 2018)

Hiii everyone... i am new to this forum, i am eagerly waiting for my state sponsored invitation from last 3 mths. Is there anyone else in the same boat??


----------



## maninder1500 (Jul 29, 2015)

your first 3 month showing status as admin review, now changed to case officer assessment? right .

and this status is also from last 3 months. and your all the documents showing accepted or what status showing against your uploaded documents?


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

maninder1500 said:


> your first 3 month showing status as admin review, now changed to case officer assessment? right .
> 
> and this status is also from last 3 months. and your all the documents showing accepted or what status showing against your uploaded documents?


Yes exactly, the documents shows "accepted".


----------



## maninder1500 (Jul 29, 2015)

its strange. i came to know they supposed to revert with in 30 days post status changed to CO assessment. have you seen any other cases too?


----------



## Kushagrh (Jan 18, 2018)

Hiii... i lodged application on 17 oct 2017,provided all documentation as mechanical engineer for 190 subclass . But till now no progress in stutus. It is not even in admin review.what are my chances? Suggestions will be highly appreciated


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Kushagrh said:


> Hiii... i lodged application on 17 oct 2017,provided all documentation as mechanical engineer for 190 subclass . But till now no progress in stutus. It is not even in admin review.what are my chances? Suggestions will be highly appreciated




How you applied for 190? You have a job offer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kushagrh (Jan 18, 2018)

My agent filed my application and i do not have any job offer. Can i apply for the relevant jobs without any invitation? Will organisations consider my profile without any invitation?


----------



## Kushagrh (Jan 18, 2018)

Is there anyone who recieved their invitation recently?


----------



## pahwashish (May 19, 2014)

Guys, Any clue what's the current ref number under assessment?


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

pahwashish said:


> Guys, Any clue what's the current ref number under assessment?


My reference number is between 290-300. My status has been case officer assessment for the past 3 months.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any body gotten CO contact?


----------



## chauhan82 (Jan 20, 2018)

Dear All, Anybody applied under conference and event organiser job code here..?


----------



## Aterra (Oct 30, 2017)

dollydesignz said:


> Thanks for your reply. Does anyone else also has reference number above 1000 ?


Hello, Dollydesignz , i got a reference no over 1200


----------



## ssckkani (Dec 2, 2017)

chauhan82 said:


> Dear All, Anybody applied under conference and event organiser job code here..?


Yes. Me. Please send me a private message.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Anything new?


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

EthanHan said:


> As per NT website, only for certain occupation as per their occupation list. Not all occupation requires job offer.


You are very correct. According to the information on NT website.


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

Toldo.68 said:


> Guys, I see that you're discussing something about the consideration of the valuation of an apartment. I did that and the case officer accepted it. At least, so far so good.


Good to hear your valuation was accepted. Please can you share how you did it? By yourself or a licensed Professional ?

I just had my done by a licensed Chartered Accountants Firm in Nigeria. Hope it will be accepted?


----------



## mariamJah (Aug 23, 2017)

today I have completed 5 months since my online application to NT is created, and my status changed to case officer assessment since October 27, 2017. My ref number is between 320-380.

My question is : do you know what is the latest case number assessed? my occupation is marketing specialist , visa 489.


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi mariam, Mine has been CO assessment since 5th Oct. I guess the reference number doesn't matter to them. I believe you will get the result within the next month.


----------



## pahwashish (May 19, 2014)

Any ICT Business developers here?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Any Agricultural Consultants here ??


----------



## MAROJAS (Jan 24, 2018)

*Question*

Hi Everyone,

I want to apply for 489 or 190 in the Nothern territory, but I need to know if I have to live in NT for 6 months and work for 6 months before EIO and If I need an employer??

thanks


----------



## MAROJAS (Jan 24, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Any Agricultural Consultants here ??


HI, me. Agricultural consultants.


----------



## metrecube (Nov 10, 2016)

Diggy said:


> Any body gotten CO contact?


 Hi, can u pm me. I'm also from Nigeria.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

MAROJAS said:


> HI, me. Agricultural consultants.


Are you currently working in Australia ? 
Can i inbox you for further discussion if you won't mind.

Regards


----------



## Taslima (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi I am trying to fill up the EOI for Northern Territory. However after filling page 3 when I am clicking next page, it is showing I have to click I am not robot button. However in page three there is not any such option. So can Anyone tell me what can I do?


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

Foresythe said:


> Good to hear your valuation was accepted. Please can you share how you did it? By yourself or a licensed Professional ?
> 
> I just had my done by a licensed Chartered Accountants Firm in Nigeria. Hope it will be accepted?


Just noticed your comment. 

I said that earlier here>>http://www.expatforum.com/expats/13882938-post2600.html


----------



## maninder1500 (Jul 29, 2015)

all, how much avg time usually they are taking and where the status has been changed to CO assessment. how much further time is getting taken till result? any one please


----------



## maninder1500 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> My reference number is between 290-300. My status has been case officer assessment for the past 3 months.


how much your points and what is the occupation you applied.


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

maninder1500 said:


> all, how much avg time usually they are taking and where the status has been changed to CO assessment. how much further time is getting taken till result? any one please


they are taking minimum of six months, which they have mentioned on their website. i am waiting for the last three months and my status is yet not changed from Waiting for Admin review.

i don know whats difficult in just reviewing the application. Any how if you applied for NT than be cool, patient and expect low.


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

If there is any impact of the points on NT selection 

Examples 

my total points are 50 without NT nomination 

my total points are 60 without NT nomination 

both are equal? 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## mariamJah (Aug 23, 2017)

mianshahid said:


> they are taking minimum of six months, which they have mentioned on their website. i am waiting for the last three months and my status is yet not changed from Waiting for Admin review.
> 
> i don know whats difficult in just reviewing the application. Any how if you applied for NT than be cool, patient and expect low.


The website says that offshore applications will be processed within 6 months, not " minimum" 6 months, otherwise, I will be extremely disappointed. Is there any one applied in July 2017 and did not receive an outcome yet?
My application to NT will reach the 6 months deadline in Feb 23, 2018, and I will update you guys in this forum if a result is ever received.


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

mariamJah said:


> mianshahid said:
> 
> 
> > they are taking minimum of six months, which they have mentioned on their website. i am waiting for the last three months and my status is yet not changed from Waiting for Admin review.
> ...


I applied in July, case offiser assment in October and no outcome till now, ss per my information onlyb the applications before 8th of Joly received outcome.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi,
6 months duration is irrespective to occupation ? or this time varies from occupation to occupation ??

Regards


----------



## Dhushor_akash (May 1, 2016)

I applied on 12 july...16 october was case officer review. Ref number between 200 to 210. Still do not get any updates.


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

R Hamdy said:


> I applied in July, case offiser assment in October and no outcome till now, ss per my information onlyb the applications before 8th of Joly received outcome.


I have applied on 9th July, and in October, it changed to the "CO assessment". Since then i haven't heard anything.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

forwardian1 said:


> I have applied on 9th July, and in October, it changed to the "CO assessment". Since then i haven't heard anything.:fingerscrossed:


Whats your occupation ?


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> Whats your occupation ?


ANZSCO code "221113".


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

forwardian1 said:


> ANZSCO code "221113".


can you share your complete timeline.
Thanks


----------



## sumitvirdi (Sep 5, 2017)

I have experience of lecturer/workshop superintendent in engineering college of 8 years. I did Btech (mechanical engineering) in 2008.
I want to know if i apply as mechanical engineer. Will this experience be counted as mechanical engineer or it will fall under some other category?
Thanks in advance.
Cheers


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

sumitvirdi said:


> I have experience of lecturer/workshop superintendent in engineering college of 8 years. I did Btech (mechanical engineering) in 2008.
> I want to know if i apply as mechanical engineer. Will this experience be counted as mechanical engineer or it will fall under some other category?
> Thanks in advance.
> Cheers


The thing which i know is, you are eligible for M.Eng Technician.

Cheers


----------



## sumitvirdi (Sep 5, 2017)

mianshahid said:


> sumitvirdi said:
> 
> 
> > I have experience of lecturer/workshop superintendent in engineering college of 8 years. I did Btech (mechanical engineering) in 2008.
> ...


First thanks for your reply 
But the thing is i am in engineering college. Will i get experience points for mechanical engineer technician? 
Also i have done degree in mechanical engineering. I don't have diploma. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

sumitvirdi said:


> I have experience of lecturer/workshop superintendent in engineering college of 8 years. I did Btech (mechanical engineering) in 2008.
> I want to know if i apply as mechanical engineer. Will this experience be counted as mechanical engineer or it will fall under some other category?
> Thanks in advance.
> Cheers


 U need to choose occupation as per Job profile not as per education qualification......


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

sumitvirdi said:


> First thanks for your reply
> But the thing is i am in engineering college. Will i get experience points for mechanical engineer technician?
> Also i have done degree in mechanical engineering. I don't have diploma.
> Thanks in advance


Yes you will get points for your relevant experience may be as M.Eng because Technician is always Junior and perform duties upon Eng. Instructions.
So, just mention the duties and responsibilities and you will get positive assessment for sure. But first read the related duties from the concern website for M.Eng Tech

Cheers


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

*NT 190/489 Visa group*

Hello All, 
I am going to create Whatsapp group for who have applied for NT 190 / 489 Visa application and are waiting for grant. ( not for NT nominations ).
All applied to visa are welcome to ping me with WhatsApp number. 

PS : Dnt post number here, Drop it in PM. 

Thank u all


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> Hello All,
> I am going to create Whatsapp group for who have applied for NT 190 / 489 Visa application and are waiting for grant. ( not for NT nominations ).
> All applied to visa are welcome to ping me with WhatsApp number.
> 
> ...


Who are aspirants to settle in NT can also join ? like me still waiting for assessment result after that i will also apply for state nomination for NT.

Regards


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Agronomist said:


> Who are aspirants to settle in NT can also join ? like me still waiting for assessment result after that i will also apply for state nomination for NT.
> 
> Regards


 Soory but its for only who have applied for visa application.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> Soory but its for only who have applied for visa application.


ok bro :$


----------



## sram88 (Oct 9, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> Hello All,
> I am going to create Whatsapp group for who have applied for NT 190 / 489 Visa application and are waiting for grant. ( not for NT nominations ).
> All applied to visa are welcome to ping me with WhatsApp number.
> 
> ...


can u plz add my number to NT watsapp group, I am unable to msg you directly. My number is +<*SNIP*> *See"Inappropriate Content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

sram88 said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...


 whats your visa lodge date for NT ?


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

It has now been 6 months since I applied for state sponsorship. Not very hopeful now because no one seems to have gotten invited in the past few months.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Anything new from Northern Territory?


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> It has now been 6 months since I applied for state sponsorship. Not very hopeful now because no one seems to have gotten invited in the past few months.


Yes you are right, why they are taking too long to respond.. but the positive side of this would be, if they wana reject your application than its not difficult for them to send you a rejection email. In my opinion there is some issue regarding there system or there quota.. may be


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Diggy said:


> Anything new from Northern Territory?


My application is still awaiting review even after 3 months. hihihihih


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

I am confused, why they are taking too long to respond, even though its not difficult for them to send a rejection email like the email we got after submission of application?

Interesting thing is, they seems to be more welcoming than any other states because they are not taking nay processing fee. But the process is totally contrary to there approach.


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

I am confused, why they are taking too long to respond, even though its not difficult for them to send a rejection email like the email we got after submission of application?

Interesting thing is, they seems to be more welcoming than any other states because they are not taking nay processing fee. But the process is totally contrary to there approach.


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

mianshahid said:


> Yes you are right, why they are taking too long to respond.. but the positive side of this would be, if they wana reject your application than its not difficult for them to send you a rejection email. In my opinion there is some issue regarding there system or there quota.. may be


I think they are not reviewing our application at all, there is no respond to any offshore applications since November, and I am afraid the negative outcome after this long time waiting.


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

R Hamdy said:


> I think they are not reviewing our application at all, there is no respond to any offshore applications since November, and I am afraid the negative outcome after this long time waiting.


Yes may be, you are right. But hope for the best..

Cheers


----------



## FreedoM_Olga (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi, Guys

What are the last news from NT?

According to the official information NT gave three sponsorships (190 visa) and six sponsorships (489 visa) in December.


----------



## FreedoM_Olga (Dec 10, 2017)

Did anybody receive the sponsorship from NT in December or January here?


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

FreedoM_Olga said:


> Did anybody receive the sponsorship from NT in December or January here?



Yes 1 person received 489 grant on 3 Feb.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

chubs3 said:


> FreedoM_Olga said:
> 
> 
> > Did anybody receive the sponsorship from NT in December or January here?
> ...


Is this a visa grant from DIBP or an offer of state sponsorship from NT?


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

FreedoM_Olga said:


> Hi, Guys
> 
> What are the last news from NT?
> 
> ...


I think this numberd for onshore applications


----------



## FreedoM_Olga (Dec 10, 2017)

R Hamdy said:


> I think this numberd for onshore applications


Unfortunately, it is a general amount of applicants. 
Information from DIBP website:
_The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments in December 2017_:
NT: 190 - 3; 489 - 6. 

The general number from July to December: 
NT: 190 - 113, 489 - 113.


----------



## FreedoM_Olga (Dec 10, 2017)

Guys,

Please could you share *the example* of detailed research into living and working in the NT to show that you have a realistic knowledge of the NT including climate, relocation costs and living expenses?

I will extremely appreciate if somebody sends this letter by my e-mail: <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content" here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
Thank you in advance! 

Best regards,


----------



## mariamJah (Aug 23, 2017)

today I have noticed a new column in my online application titled "Editable", and beneath it: No. Does anyone know what does this mean?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

mariamJah said:


> today I have noticed a new column in my online application titled "Editable", and beneath it: No. Does anyone know what does this mean?


 Can u share Screenshot...?


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> Can u share Screenshot...?


yes i have also noticed

cheers


----------



## Trustworth (Jul 20, 2017)

mianshahid said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Can u share Screenshot...?
> ...


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

laju1984 said:


> Can u share Screenshot...?


When did you launch your application to NT?


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

When did you launch your application? to NT


----------



## mariamJah (Aug 23, 2017)

august 23, 2017


----------



## mariamJah (Aug 23, 2017)

how can i do that?


----------



## divyangmohite (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi all
I NEED IMMEDIATE BASIC INFO PLEASE
listening from people would give us right info
For MBA in finance degree from India, which is the authority-CA/CPAA or which? to apply for assessment and which occupation would be for this - finance manager?
please assist


----------



## divyangmohite (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi 
Please reply anyone to my above query? What is the english requirement for CPA assessement and fee please? Anyone who could voice out their suggestion for us


----------



## divyangmohite (Feb 14, 2018)

The qualifications are bachelors degree in financial markets and MBA in finance. We are after the authority and our relevant occupation with fee and english requirement . Also how can we give them the syllabus please?


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

If you are asking about skills assessment authority, then you should do it according to your experience.

If you have experience as a finance manager, go to anzscosearch.com and search for ANZSCO 132211: Finance Manager

It gives details about the accessing authority and the tasks of the occupation are also listed. You can read through them all to see if the tasks fit your job profile. It also shows which state has your occupation in their respective occupation lists. After reading this, go to the correct authority website for details on getting your skills assessment done.

English requirement should be also mentioned. But if you are going for state nomination, you should go to the respective state government migration websites to know what is the English requirement for your job. 

Regarding the syllabus, if you can find your old course prospectus, you can use that. Or you might be able to find course details on the college/university website. Print the relevant pages to PDF. If none of that is possible, last option is to contact the college/university and ask them for a copy of the course details.


----------



## raazJPN#17 (Jan 16, 2018)

*NT*



illiyas123 said:


> When did you launch your application to NT?



on 18th Sep 2017; Electronics Engineer; Still "Waiting for Admin Review".


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Guys, does anyone know how long it takes after applying for SS 489 NT? Or which reference number they are working on nowadays?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nkarunarathna (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi, 

I am having skill assessment for both Accountant and Finance Manager. What is the possibility of getting 489 Visa to me? 

If it is possible, how many months they will take to proceed?

I am 31 years old, IELTS 7, 4 years experience. 

Appreciate your kind replay. 

Thank You


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

You really don't want to know the answer, guys  

Anyway, it's 6 months at present. It actually takes more than that.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

nader_amj said:


> Guys, does anyone know how long it takes after applying for SS 489 NT? Or which reference number they are working on nowadays?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Guys, any answer or prediction?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aterra (Oct 30, 2017)

Toldo.68 said:


> You really don't want to know the answer, guys
> 
> Anyway, it's 6 months at present. It actually takes more than that.



Hi Toldo, Is there any update regarding your application?


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi...

Has anyone launched their application in July 2017 and is waiting for invitation?


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

illiyas123 said:


> Hi...
> 
> Has anyone launched their application in July 2017 and is waiting for invitation?


I applied first 10 days of July and still no outcome


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

The following informatio is available in skillselect website for NT nomination for January 2018 :
24 invitations for Visa 190
9 invitations for visa 489
Total invitations till now 137 for visa 190 and 122 for visa 489

My conclusion is NT give high priority to onshore application and neglecting offshore spplicstions


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

R Hamdy said:


> The following informatio is available in skillselect website for NT nomination for January 2018 :
> 24 invitations for Visa 190
> 9 invitations for visa 489
> Total invitations till now 137 for visa 190 and 122 for visa 489
> ...


I think they should start issuing invitations from this month onwards as six months duration is over.

What's your occupation applied and points including state nomination 10 points?


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

illiyas123 said:


> R Hamdy said:
> 
> 
> > The following informatio is available in skillselect website for NT nomination for January 2018 :
> ...


Now more than seven months, and no information why they stopped and when they will continue.
I'm mechanical engineer but it doesn't matter because everybody in same situation


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

R Hamdy said:


> Now more than seven months, and no information why they stopped and when they will continue.
> I'm mechanical engineer but it doesn't matter because everybody in same situation




You applied on NT website since July or you got the nomination and waiting the grant since July??
I’m mechanical eng too but I’ve submitted my application on NT before 4 days and my reference number around 1700 .. do I have to apply for another regional area rather than NT if they are not issuing nomination nowadays and they are in hibernation mood?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

I applied to NT last July and I still waiting the nomination... of course if you can apply to any other state you have to do it in order to increase your chances


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

R Hamdy said:


> I applied to NT last July and I still waiting the nomination... of course if you can apply to any other state you have to do it in order to increase your chances




For mechanical engineering we can apply for NT and Tasmania and a regional area in NSW, but for me I preferred NT over others because the chances of jobs are higher and also the state is larger. I’ll think about applying to Tasmania .. let’s see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

nader_amj said:


> R Hamdy said:
> 
> 
> > I applied to NT last July and I still waiting the nomination... of course if you can apply to any other state you have to do it in order to increase your chances
> ...


 state is larger but least populous state of Aus.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> state is larger but least populous state of Aus.




Yeah I know, but it’ll has a higher chances of finding a job over Tasmania, isn’t it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

laju1984 said:


> state is larger but least populous state of Aus.


It's not a State. It's a Territory (a Federal Territory).


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi..

Does anyone know if we can contact NT directly over the phone and ask when we can expect an outcome?


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

illiyas123 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Does anyone know if we can contact NT directly over the phone and ask when we can expect an outcome?


I seny message but no reply, you can try to contact them by phone maybe you can get any useful information


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

illiyas123 said:


> Hi..
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if we can contact NT directly over the phone and ask when we can expect an outcome?



If you’ll call them please share their response with us. 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

nader_amj said:


> If you’ll call them please share their response with us.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried to reach with the contact provided in the NT migration official site. There are two numbers. one for those reside in Australia and next is for international calls. the international line has an auto-receiving mode saying " regarding migration queries, please send a mail on the mail address given in the site". This means that we can't contact them directly.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

R Hamdy said:


> I applied to NT last July and I still waiting the nomination... of course if you can apply to any other state you have to do it in order to increase your chances


Your ref number and CO Assessment date? One guy got invite today applied on 5july

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

nyk.smit91 said:


> R Hamdy said:
> 
> 
> > I applied to NT last July and I still waiting the nomination... of course if you can apply to any other state you have to do it in order to increase your chances
> ...


Please share his reference number and occupatuon.


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

nyk.smit91 said:


> R Hamdy said:
> 
> 
> > I applied to NT last July and I still waiting the nomination... of course if you can apply to any other state you have to do it in order to increase your chances
> ...





Hazelnutlatte said:


> nyk.smit91 said:
> 
> 
> > R Hamdy said:
> ...


My no. is 26X and I aplied 10th of july, l know more than one frinds how applied between 5th and 9 of Julay and already got the outcome last October.
Please share the application number of your frind and inform us is he offshore applicant or not?


----------



## nkarunarathna (Jan 6, 2018)

R Hamdy said:


> The following informatio is available in skillselect website for NT nomination for January 2018 :
> 24 invitations for Visa 190
> 9 invitations for visa 489
> Total invitations till now 137 for visa 190 and 122 for visa 489
> ...


Hi Friend, 

can you provide us the site/link that you discovered this information?

Thank You,


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

nkarunarathna said:


> R Hamdy said:
> 
> 
> > The following informatio is available in skillselect website for NT nomination for January 2018 :
> ...


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/busi/visas-and-migration/employing-and-sponsoring-workers/skillselect
Then go to Invitation rounds
Then go to State and Territory nominations


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

R Hamdy said:


> I applied to NT last July and I still waiting the nomination... of course if you can apply to any other state you have to do it in order to increase your chances


I have applied on 9th July and my reference no is 22X, and I am also waiting for the outcome.


----------



## mariamJah (Aug 23, 2017)

I have received a rejection today because "As an occupation not in demand in the northern Territory, you have failed to provide strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory."

After 6 months of waiting.My ref number is 36X.offshore, occupation : marketing specialist 225113
All the best for the rest of you


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

mariamJah said:


> I have received a rejection today because "As an occupation not in demand in the northern Territory, you have failed to provide strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory."
> 
> After 6 months of waiting.My ref number is 36X.offshore, occupation : marketing specialist 225113
> All the best for the rest of you


How many job openings did you provide? This is alarming.


----------



## mariamJah (Aug 23, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> How many job openings did you provide? This is alarming.


5 jobs


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

mariamJah said:


> I have received a rejection today because "As an occupation not in demand in the northern Territory, you have failed to provide strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory."
> 
> After 6 months of waiting.My ref number is 36X.offshore, occupation : marketing specialist 225113
> All the best for the rest of you


 Does your occupation on their occupation list ?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## FreedoM_Olga (Dec 10, 2017)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Does your occupation on their occupation list ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


No. His occupation is not in the NT List. 

You can check whether your occupation is suitable for NT or any another State (in the list or not) by clicking the link: https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/


----------



## FreedoM_Olga (Dec 10, 2017)

The Northern Territory updated their Migration Occupation List on February 22.


----------



## Saherw (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi are there any recent posts regarding timelines of NT PNP. Also I saw people quoting application number..where di I find this. I submitted my application on 4th feb 2018 when can I expect a response...the status now reads awaiting admin review.

Saher


----------



## Saherw (Feb 23, 2018)

Sorry I am new to this don't know how to reply to ur post..well I have submitted eoi for NT in customer service manager category 149212. I have applied for both 489 and 190. Breakup of points is basically for 190 it's 20 for IELTs ,25 for age (this will become 15 in April) ,15 for education and 5 for state nomination.for 489 it's the same breakup but points in IELTs is 10. So total is 65 for 190 and 60 for 489. I hope m making sense. Just wondering when I will get a response as I have submitted online all docs on 4th feb 2018. Anyone in the same boat as me ..or positive stories please share


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

Saherw said:


> Sorry I am new to this don't know how to reply to ur post..well I have submitted eoi for NT in customer service manager category 149212. I have applied for both 489 and 190. Breakup of points is basically for 190 it's 20 for IELTs ,25 for age (this will become 15 in April) ,15 for education and 5 for state nomination.for 489 it's the same breakup but points in IELTs is 10. So total is 65 for 190 and 60 for 489. I hope m making sense. Just wondering when I will get a response as I have submitted online all docs on 4th feb 2018. Anyone in the same boat as me ..or positive stories please share


The reference number is quoted in the automated e-mail that is sent when you successfully submit your application. It is also listed in your account summary in the Migration NT website. 

The FAQs in the NT migration page says applications are processed within 6 months. However if you read through the most recent posts here the reality is it takes them over 6 months to reply.


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

Is anyone on accountants boat waiting for NT nomination please?


----------



## HasijaR (Feb 17, 2018)

Saherw said:


> Sorry I am new to this don't know how to reply to ur post..well I have submitted eoi for NT in customer service manager category 149212. I have applied for both 489 and 190. Breakup of points is basically for 190 it's 20 for IELTs ,25 for age (this will become 15 in April) ,15 for education and 5 for state nomination.for 489 it's the same breakup but points in IELTs is 10. So total is 65 for 190 and 60 for 489. I hope m making sense. Just wondering when I will get a response as I have submitted online all docs on 4th feb 2018. Anyone in the same boat as me ..or positive stories please share



Hi Saherw, I am also planning to apply for CSM 149212 category for NT. Since you have already applied EOI, I would like some advise from you. I am B.com pass and i have worked total 8 years after education as Account Executive for 2 years and Account Manager for 6 years in Customer service department. But this experience is not in Call center but an apparel manufacturing organization where i handle the biggest customer account. Here, Account refers to customer account and not the Finance Account. Do you think i stand a positive chance with my qualifications and work experience to clear Vetasses assessment?


----------



## Saherw (Feb 23, 2018)

HasijaR said:


> Saherw said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I am new to this don't know how to reply to ur post..well I have submitted eoi for NT in customer service manager category 149212. I have applied for both 489 and 190. Breakup of points is basically for 190 it's 20 for IELTs ,25 for age (this will become 15 in April) ,15 for education and 5 for state nomination.for 489 it's the same breakup but points in IELTs is 10. So total is 65 for 190 and 60 for 489. I hope m making sense. Just wondering when I will get a response as I have submitted online all docs on 4th feb 2018. Anyone in the same boat as me ..or positive stories please share
> ...



Yea I think you do. Mine also was customer service for the last 10 years but the vetasses gave me an assessment of 2 years . I too had showed to vetasses only my most recent job which I have been on for 3.5 years now.

So I would suggest that show all ur experience and make it worded in such a way that it's focusing on customer service. The experience need not be in a call center as well.

Btw have u heard anyone getting response from NT in 2 months or so ?? M so worried as I will loose points due to ahe in April. I submitted my eoi on 4th feb 2018.

All the best to u.

Saher


----------



## HasijaR (Feb 17, 2018)

Saherw said:


> Yea I think you do. Mine also was customer service for the last 10 years but the vetasses gave me an assessment of 2 years . I too had showed to vetasses only my most recent job which I have been on for 3.5 years now.
> 
> So I would suggest that show all ur experience and make it worded in such a way that it's focusing on customer service. The experience need not be in a call center as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Saher, If you have already done your Skills assessment then you need not worry about the decision of EOI as during the Skills assessment points are calculated and NT government proceeds based on those points. 

Usually EOI response takes 5 months on an average. If you have 20 points for English test (IELTS or PTE) then there are chances for things to fast track. How many points did you score for skills assessment and English test? And what was the educational qualification you showed. Sorry for too many questions because I am also nervous about this whole process and yet to start with Skills assessment. :help:

By the way did you check out the fund amount we need to prove during visa application time after EOI is accepted::shocked::shocked::shocked: Any idea about this do we really need to show exact these amounts?

You can go to the australiasnorthernterritory website and go to migrate/migrate-to-work/northern-territory-government-visa-nomination/skilled-nominated-visas and check out.

All the best to you too.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Did anyone whose occupation is on the NT list receive a response?


----------



## Saherw (Feb 23, 2018)

HasijaR said:


> Saherw said:
> 
> 
> > Yea I think you do. Mine also was customer service for the last 10 years but the vetasses gave me an assessment of 2 years . I too had showed to vetasses only my most recent job which I have been on for 3.5 years now.
> ...



Hey I m glad to har about the points ..how sure are u abt the same . I have done my skill assessment via vetasses and my points breakdown for 190 is 25points for age , 20 points for IELTs, 15 for education , 0 for employment as my assessment came just for 2 years since I showed only 3.4 years of my present relevant customer service experience plus 5 for SS this brings my 90 total to 65...that is why m telling u to take ur entire experience.
For 189 my points are the same except for IELTs I got 10 and SS also 10.

Hope the above breakup helps.where are u located ..in Columbia ? Let me know maybe we can connect on watsapp it's good to see someone in the same customer service boat. I don't think that are that any who Apply for this category that much...or maybe I m wrong...

My papers and all that I submitted was a nightmare but u have to be focussed ...my fund requirements was 10 lakhs for myself,hubby and my son. Maybe if we connect separately I will discuss in detail.

Saher


----------



## FreedoM_Olga (Dec 10, 2017)

Saherw said:


> Hey I m glad to har about the points ..how sure are u abt the same . I have done my skill assessment via vetasses and my points breakdown* for 190* is 25points for age , *20 points for IELTs*, 15 for education , 0 for employment as my assessment came just for 2 years since I showed only 3.4 years of my present relevant customer service experience plus 5 for SS this brings my 90 total to 65...that is why m telling u to take ur entire experience.
> *For 189* my points are the same except *for IELTs I got 10* and SS also 10.
> 
> 
> Saher


Why do you mention different points for IELTS for different types of visa?

As you wrote: see quotation in bold above.

Points for IELTS are similar for different types of visa. It does not matter what type of visa you are applying for.


----------



## Saherw (Feb 23, 2018)

FreedoM_Olga said:


> Saherw said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I m glad to har about the points ..how sure are u abt the same . I have done my skill assessment via vetasses and my points breakdown* for 190* is 25points for age , *20 points for IELTs*, 15 for education , 0 for employment as my assessment came just for 2 years since I showed only 3.4 years of my present relevant customer service experience plus 5 for SS this brings my 90 total to 65...that is why m telling u to take ur entire experience.
> ...



I don't know that's what my consultant gave me ...


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Saherw said:


> I don't know that's what my consultant gave me ...


There is clearly some misinformation. Here are the points you get according to your IELTS score:

English language proficiency (IELTS score)	Points
Superior (IELTS score of 8 or more) 20
Proficient (IELTS score of 7 or more) 10
Competent (IELTS score of 6 or more) 0


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

*NT Occ list*

Did anyone whose occupation is on the NT occupation list get a response? What kind of response was it? How long before you got a reply?


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Nt_hopeful said:


> Did anyone whose occupation is on the NT occupation list get a response? What kind of response was it? How long before you got a reply?




I’m waiting like you.. hope to see anyone got any kind of reply from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

Nt_hopeful said:


> Did anyone whose occupation is on the NT occupation list get a response? What kind of response was it? How long before you got a reply?


Hi, i am waiting for the past 7 months and still counting, have applied in July 2017 and since Oct 2017 the status is "CO Assessment".:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi, i am waiting for the past 7 months and still counting, have applied in July 2017 and since Oct 2017 the status is "CO Assessment".







[/QUOTE]

Whats ur occupation? Is it on the list?


----------



## Saherw (Feb 23, 2018)

Hey guys can you tell me what are the various stages in NT assessment response. Since I have submitted my status reads' waiting admin review'


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Saherw said:


> Hey guys can you tell me what are the various stages in NT assessment response. Since I have submitted my status reads' waiting admin review'


1) Waiting 4 admin review
2) CO assessment
3) Invitation yes/not 

but your status waiting 4 admin review will not be going to change with in the next 3-4 months.. just kidding but thats happening will all of us..


----------



## Saherw (Feb 23, 2018)

mianshahid said:


> Saherw said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys can you tell me what are the various stages in NT assessment response. Since I have submitted my status reads' waiting admin review'
> ...



Thanks for the update shahid...I am becoming a year older in April ..that will change my points...I might hv to give IELTs again and try and get 8 across right now I have 8 in speaking and listening and 7.5 in writing and 7 in reading...


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

How do I send my new result down to NT as I now have a proficient English.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

You can message them on your online application portal. Let them know the English test score has changed. They will tell you what to do.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

When my eoi points got updated due to reaching work experience milestone, we messaged MigrationNT and they sent a document request to upload the latest eoi points breakdown document. 
After uploading the document to our application, we had click Submit Application again. When we did, the submitted date changed to current date. Does this mean 6 months for me now will count from the latest submitted date? :-(
Anyone else face similar situation?


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Nt_hopeful said:


> When my eoi points got updated due to reaching work experience milestone, we messaged MigrationNT and they sent a document request to upload the latest eoi points breakdown document.
> After uploading the document to our application, we had click Submit Application again. When we did, the submitted date changed to current date. Does this mean 6 months for me now will count from the latest submitted date? :-(
> Anyone else face similar situation?




Have your reference number changed or remained the same? As far as I know, they are following the reference numbers in reviewing applications...I hope other experts can clear your doubt out...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTDarwin (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi There....Is there everyone on this thread applying from offshore? I've been living an working in NT since june 2017 but my current visa expires april 2018. i submitted my EOI and NT application yesterday....just wondering what my chances are of getting an invitation before my current visa expires and i have to leave the country. 

Thanks


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

NTDarwin said:


> Hi There....Is there everyone on this thread applying from offshore? I've been living an working in NT since june 2017 but my current visa expires april 2018. i submitted my EOI and NT application yesterday....just wondering what my chances are of getting an invitation before my current visa expires and i have to leave the country.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Buddy,
I think you can apply for Bridging visa before it expires. You can check this link
Bridging Visas

Thanks


----------



## NTDarwin (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks chubs3

We've been told by our agent that we don't qualify for any of the bridging visas until we get an invitation...it would just be such a shame as my partner and i are already very settled in the NT, both working full time jobs that we'd lose if we had to leave the country...i'm just wondering if a priority does go to onshore applicants or not...


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

NTDarwin said:


> Thanks chubs3
> 
> We've been told by our agent that we don't qualify for any of the bridging visas until we get an invitation...it would just be such a shame as my partner and i are already very settled in the NT, both working full time jobs that we'd lose if we had to leave the country...i'm just wondering if a priority does go to onshore applicants or not...


I am really feeling bad for you. Yes they give priority for onshore applications.
On what visa are you now. Try speaking to other people also and get some more knowledge. Also try calling DIBP and speak to them and see what they say.


----------



## NTDarwin (Mar 1, 2018)

we're on 417 working holiday visas at the moment, and we were both granted extensions to work longer than 6 months with our NT employers. 

we should have applied sooner really, but our skills assessment and IELTs test took so long to get that now we're running out of time! i think i'll give it a little while and if we get closer to the date with no progress i'll call DIPB.

Its frustrating though because our application looks strong because we work in NT already, but if it isn't processed fast enough then we'll lose the jobs in the NT and probably won't get the visa! Hopefully we can work something out though!


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

NTDarwin said:


> we're on 417 working holiday visas at the moment, and we were both granted extensions to work longer than 6 months with our NT employers.
> 
> we should have applied sooner really, but our skills assessment and IELTs test took so long to get that now we're running out of time! i think i'll give it a little while and if we get closer to the date with no progress i'll call DIPB.
> 
> Its frustrating though because our application looks strong because we work in NT already, but if it isn't processed fast enough then we'll lose the jobs in the NT and probably won't get the visa! Hopefully we can work something out though!


It says in the NT FAQs that the applications of NT students and residents are processed in about one month.


----------



## HasijaR (Feb 17, 2018)

Saherw said:


> Thanks for the update shahid...I am becoming a year older in April ..that will change my points...I might hv to give IELTs again and try and get 8 across right now I have 8 in speaking and listening and 7.5 in writing and 7 in reading...


I have heard from few friends who could not do well in IELTS, they got better results doing PTE. Any opinion?


----------



## HasijaR (Feb 17, 2018)

Saherw said:


> Hey I m glad to har about the points ..how sure are u abt the same . I have done my skill assessment via vetasses and my points breakdown for 190 is 25points for age , 20 points for IELTs, 15 for education , 0 for employment as my assessment came just for 2 years since I showed only 3.4 years of my present relevant customer service experience plus 5 for SS this brings my 90 total to 65...that is why m telling u to take ur entire experience.
> For 189 my points are the same except for IELTs I got 10 and SS also 10.
> 
> Hope the above breakup helps.where are u located ..in Columbia ? Let me know maybe we can connect on watsapp it's good to see someone in the same customer service boat. I don't think that are that any who Apply for this category that much...or maybe I m wrong...
> ...


Hi Saher,

You IELTS score does not change with the visa category change. Its universal for any visa application. If you have 10 points in IELTS you can apply only 189 with above points you said before. But if you could get 20 in IELTS or PTE then you qualify for 190. With regards to skills assessment question about your age factory i will double check with my consultant. I am based on Colombo. *<snip>removed personal information</snip>*


----------



## NTDarwin (Mar 1, 2018)

Thank you so much! i don't know how i missed this when i was trawling through the website but that makes me feel so much better! i hope everyone offshore gets processed quickly as well!


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I am going to apply for NT SS under 489 visa category with 60 points. 
Can you please answer me below questions. 

1. How do I need to prepare the required documents. And how many pages do I need to write Statement of Commitment/Employment details/Financial Capacity/Connections to NT
2. How much time they take for a nomination as this is very urgent.
3. Chances of having a nomination without a job offer

Thank You


----------



## NTDarwin (Mar 1, 2018)

Chash said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am going to apply for NT SS under 489 visa category with 60 points.
> Can you please answer me below questions.
> ...


1- On the NT migration website there is a list of documents, make sure you have electronic PDF copies of all of them. The statement of commitment should be a MAXIMUM of 2 pages. for employment details i gave a copy of my current contract from my NT employer but also included screen shots of job adverts with explanations of why i would be suitable candidate for them. Financial capacity i didnt prove as i already live here...but i think show you have researched living costs like rent/bills/food and prove you have enough money to live whilst you look for work. 
2- onshore applicants - around 1months
offshore applicants - around 6 months (according to the website...i think its probaby a bit longer.
3- i dont really know the answer to this im afraid! My current NT job isnt in my nominated occupation but my migration agent isnt too worried about this!


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

NTDarwin said:


> 1- On the NT migration website there is a list of documents, make sure you have electronic PDF copies of all of them. The statement of commitment should be a MAXIMUM of 2 pages. for employment details i gave a copy of my current contract from my NT employer but also included screen shots of job adverts with explanations of why i would be suitable candidate for them. Financial capacity i didnt prove as i already live here...but i think show you have researched living costs like rent/bills/food and prove you have enough money to live whilst you look for work.
> 2- onshore applicants - around 1months
> offshore applicants - around 6 months (according to the website...i think its probaby a bit longer.
> 3- i dont really know the answer to this im afraid! My current NT job isnt in my nominated occupation but my migration agent isnt too worried about this!


Thank you for your reply. I have seen that the time line for offshore applicant is 6 months. Can t I keep hope to have nomination within 1/2 months. i m so worried.


----------



## NTDarwin (Mar 1, 2018)

Chash said:


> Thank you for your reply. I have seen that the time line for offshore applicant is 6 months. Can t I keep hope to have nomination within 1/2 months. i m so worried.


Honestly i don't know...i've only just submitted my own application so not sure what to expect! I'm so nervous as well as time is an important factor to us as well!


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

Anyone of you here who applied from offshore for NT nomination under 489?

Please tell me your time lines as i have to have the nomination within 02 months time, otherwise my points going to be reduced by 5 for my age.


TIA


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Chash said:


> Anyone of you here who applied from offshore for NT nomination under 489?
> 
> Please tell me your time lines as i have to have the nomination within 02 months time, otherwise my points going to be reduced by 5 for my age.
> 
> TIA



It took me over 7 months. 1-2 months look very unlikely. Is ur occupation on their list?


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Chash said:


> Anyone of you here who applied from offshore for NT nomination under 489?
> 
> Please tell me your time lines as i have to have the nomination within 02 months time, otherwise my points going to be reduced by 5 for my age.
> 
> ...


Hi Chash,
2 months is not possible. It takes minimum 3 month atleast, but can take more also.


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Chash said:


> Anyone of you here who applied from offshore for NT nomination under 489?
> 
> Please tell me your time lines as i have to have the nomination within 02 months time, otherwise my points going to be reduced by 5 for my age.
> 
> ...


I am waiting for more than three months for Just review of my application, which is still pending.

I would suggest you to find some other ways for increasing your points


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

mianshahid said:


> I am waiting for more than three months for Just review of my application, which is still pending.
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest you to find some other ways for increasing your points




May I know your reference number?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

It looks like no one heard from NT this week. I was hoping assessments were moving again since some people got replies last week.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

Chash said:


> Anyone of you here who applied from offshore for NT nomination under 489?
> 
> Please tell me your time lines as i have to have the nomination within 02 months time, otherwise my points going to be reduced by 5 for my age.
> 
> ...


What is your occupation? It takes a long time for NT to reply so if your occupation is on the list of another state you should apply there as well. Most states are faster than NT although 8 weeks is very tight.


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

Chash said:


> Anyone of you here who applied from offshore for NT nomination under 489?
> 
> Please tell me your time lines as i have to have the nomination within 02 months time, otherwise my points going to be reduced by 5 for my age.
> 
> ...


Request your consultant to write to NT when you are close to 2 months..probably when it's about one month's time to change your points. I heard from a consultant sating one of his clients got the invitation after he wrote it to MT regarding the same case and got the invitation in one week's time. I think they prioritize those cases.


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

Has anyone from offshore received a reply from NT last week?


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

illiyas123 said:


> Has anyone from offshore received a reply from NT last week?


Still waiting


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Nt_hopeful said:


> You can message them on your online application portal. Let them know the English test score has changed. They will tell you what to do.


Ok, I will try it out.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

NTDarwin said:


> we're on 417 working holiday visas at the moment, and we were both granted extensions to work longer than 6 months with our NT employers.
> 
> we should have applied sooner really, but our skills assessment and IELTs test took so long to get that now we're running out of time! i think i'll give it a little while and if we get closer to the date with no progress i'll call DIPB.
> 
> Its frustrating though because our application looks strong because we work in NT already, but if it isn't processed fast enough then we'll lose the jobs in the NT and probably won't get the visa! Hopefully we can work something out though!


Hey Buddy,
I have sent you a PM. Kindly check and reply.

Thanks.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

*reaching age milestones*



illiyas123 said:


> Request your consultant to write to NT when you are close to 2 months..probably when it's about one month's time to change your points. I heard from a consultant sating one of his clients got the invitation after he wrote it to MT regarding the same case and got the invitation in one week's time. I think they prioritize those cases.


That's good to hear! I will also be in that same situation in a few months time where points will decrease due to age milestone. Will try that and hope it will work.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

*PTE vs ielts*



HasijaR said:


> I have heard from few friends who could not do well in IELTS, they got better results doing PTE. Any opinion?


HasijaR, I took PTE and I definitely think it is better option, especially for someone who has not used a pen/pencil in a long time, like me. 
PTE is computer based, even the speaking part. It does take some amount of practice to get it right. Its computer based scoring, no humans. So its a bit easier. But that will depend from person to person. Some people are comfortably speaking to a human rather than a computer. 

If you are interested in taking PTE, you can join the online preparation classes given by e2language. Just google it and you will find their website. I signed up for their classes for a few months and it was really helpful. They have lots of tips to beat the computer. 

All the best!


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

rsa3 said:


> Hi, i am waiting for the past 7 months and still counting, have applied in July 2017 and since Oct 2017 the status is "CO Assessment".


Whats ur occupation? Is it on the list?[/QUOTE]

nader_amj, forwardian1, rsa3, hope you all get responses soon. 

Its been 2 months waiting for me. I applied in Dec 2017. I'm on the NT list, ICT BDM. What about you all? What are your occupations?


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

nader_amj said:


> Have your reference number changed or remained the same? As far as I know, they are following the reference numbers in reviewing applications...I hope other experts can clear your doubt out...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, my reference no. has not changed. Only the submitted date is changed to the date I uploaded the updated documents. 
In their reply to us, they said the applications are processed as they are received. Dont really understand what that means for us.


----------



## NT_8_IS (Mar 5, 2018)

I have learned from someone, who got positive outcome from NT. Waited to 7 months.


----------



## NT_8_IS (Mar 5, 2018)

forwardian1 said:


> Hi, i am waiting for the past 7 months and still counting, have applied in July 2017 and since Oct 2017 the status is "CO Assessment".:fingerscrossed:


Hi forwardian1 may i know your nominated occupation? I am also waiting for my feedback from NT.


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

NT_8_IS said:


> I have learned from someone, who got positive outcome from NT. Waited to 7 months.


Can you share his reference number?


----------



## NT_8_IS (Mar 5, 2018)

R Hamdy said:


> Can you share his reference number?


I dont have that detail.

But counting from the month, He applied sometimes in July 2017. 

I applied in Oct 2017.

When you had yours and which occupation?


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

It's good to hear that positive outcome r still an option from NT


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

NT_8_IS said:


> R Hamdy said:
> 
> 
> > Can you share his reference number?
> ...


 What is ur occupation, NT_8_IS?


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nt_hopeful said:


> It's good to hear that positive outcome r still an option from NT


I got a positive outcome recently. Applied in July. Waited more than 7 months. Don't lose hope.


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

NT_8_IS said:


> I dont have that detail.
> 
> But counting from the month, He applied sometimes in July 2017.
> 
> ...


I ma also waiting for more than 7 months...applied in July. Could you please check with that brother about which date in july he launched the case to NT and which position?.. Thanks for the update.


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

rsa3 said:


> I got a positive outcome recently. Applied in July. Waited more than 7 months. Don't lose hope.


Congratulations; Could you please tell which date in July you launched the case, reference number and position?

Thanks for your update.


----------



## NT_8_IS (Mar 5, 2018)

Nt_hopeful said:


> What is ur occupation, NT_8_IS?


External auditor


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> > It's good to hear that positive outcome r still an option from NT
> ...


Congratulations, what is your reference no.!


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

NT_8_IS said:


> R Hamdy said:
> 
> 
> > Can you share his reference number?
> ...


I appliex 10th July., my no. Is 26X


----------



## NT_8_IS (Mar 5, 2018)

R Hamdy said:


> I appliex 10th July., my no. Is 26X


You will be nest then. Keep the faith.
May I know whats your nominated occupation?

It seems that they are giving feedback to offshore application after 7 months.


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

NT_8_IS said:


> R Hamdy said:
> 
> 
> > I appliex 10th July., my no. Is 26X
> ...


Mechanical engineer


----------



## NT_8_IS (Mar 5, 2018)

I just spoke to an agent, she said. Darwin just resume the processing of application last Fe 22. maybe that is the reason there was less application outcome lately.


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

R Hamdy said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nt_hopeful said:
> ...


 Is ur occupation on their list?


----------



## NT_8_IS (Mar 5, 2018)

rsa3 said:


> Is ur occupation on their list?


there is a very slim chance for you to get invitation if your occupation is not on NT occupation list unless you have a job offer for that particular job.


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

NT_8_IS said:


> there is a very slim chance for you to get invitation if your occupation is not on NT occupation list unless you have a job offer for that particular job.


I have applied in November 22, 2017 and its around 3.5 months since i have submitted my application. My Occupation is in their demand list. My application is not reviewed yet and it made me worried.

Any other person who applied in November and his or her application is still pending for review?

Also could any body explain exactly the process or timeline for review of application?


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

mianshahid said:


> I have applied in November 22, 2017 and its around 3.5 months since i have submitted my application. My Occupation is in their demand list. My application is not reviewed yet and it made me worried.
> 
> Any other person who applied in November and his or her application is still pending for review?
> 
> Also could any body explain exactly the process or timeline for review of application?



Whats your reference No.?

Thanks,


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

chubs3 said:


> Whats your reference No.?
> 
> Thanks,My reference number is 1260 and my occupation is earth science technician 311412, Not too much crowded i guess.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

mianshahid said:


> I have applied in November 22, 2017 and its around 3.5 months since i have submitted my application. My Occupation is in their demand list. My application is not reviewed yet and it made me worried.
> 
> Any other person who applied in November and his or her application is still pending for review?
> 
> Also could any body explain exactly the process or timeline for review of application?


I applied on 14 Dec 2017, on the NT Occu list, still waiting for Admin Review.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

mianshahid said:


> I have applied in November 22, 2017 and its around 3.5 months since i have submitted my application. My Occupation is in their demand list. My application is not reviewed yet and it made me worried.
> 
> Any other person who applied in November and his or her application is still pending for review?
> 
> Also could any body explain exactly the process or timeline for review of application?


Apparently the process or timeline is not fixed.  This is what I have gathered so far.

Process: 
Waiting for Admin Review
CO Assessment
Outcome (Positive/Negative)

Timeline: 
Onshore applicants: 1 month
Offshore applicants: approx 6 months (recent posts suggest 7 months)

For a lot of people, their status changed to CO Assessment 3-4 months after submission date.


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Nt_hopeful said:


> Apparently the process or timeline is not fixed.  This is what I have gathered so far.
> 
> Process:
> Waiting for Admin Review
> ...


Thankx for the information 

lets hope for the best

cheers


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Nt_hopeful said:


> I applied on 14 Dec 2017, on the NT Occu list, still waiting for Admin Review.


hmm it means we are on the same boat

lets hope for the best and plz update about your developments

cheers


----------



## NTDarwin (Mar 1, 2018)

Its really good to hear people are getting positive outcomes! My application is now "Case officer assessment" any one know how long this stage takes? Also my occupation is not on NT list, however i submitted letters from 2 NT recruitment agencies saying they were struggling to fill positions and that they definitely would have jobs for me, as well as 5 current job adverts in the NT that i'd be suitable for. On top of that i also included my current employment contract (Its not in my Skilled occupation, but i've been working here for 8 months since i arrived in Darwin) and a letter from my boss stating that he knows i intend to move back to my skilled occupation once i get the visa and that i've been a great employee. Will this all be enough?


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

NTDarwin said:


> Its really good to hear people are getting positive outcomes! My application is now "Case officer assessment" any one know how long this stage takes? Also my occupation is not on NT list, however i submitted letters from 2 NT recruitment agencies saying they were struggling to fill positions and that they definitely would have jobs for me, as well as 5 current job adverts in the NT that i'd be suitable for. On top of that i also included my current employment contract (Its not in my Skilled occupation, but i've been working here for 8 months since i arrived in Darwin) and a letter from my boss stating that he knows i intend to move back to my skilled occupation once i get the visa and that i've been a great employee. Will this all be enough?


Congrats .. Good Luck


----------



## NTDarwin (Mar 1, 2018)

mianshahid said:


> Congrats .. Good Luck


Thanks! Have you heard anything back from your application? I'm so nervous constantly checking online every hour! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

NTDarwin said:


> Thanks! Have you heard anything back from your application? I'm so nervous constantly checking online every hour! :fingerscrossed:


No i have not heard anything back from them, just waiting for review of my application.

cheers


----------



## Saherw (Feb 23, 2018)

Nt_hopeful said:


> mianshahid said:
> 
> 
> > I have applied in November 22, 2017 and its around 3.5 months since i have submitted my application. My Occupation is in their demand list. My application is not reviewed yet and it made me worried.
> ...


Hi everyone I applied on 4th feb 2017 in 149212 customer service manager category for NT. I have sent an email again to the assessing authority to expedite the process as I stand to loose points due to age in April. 

Does anyone have a positive experience regarding the same ? My status is showing waiting for admin review


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Saherw said:


> Hi everyone I applied on 4th feb 2017 in 149212 customer service manager category for NT. I have sent an email again to the assessing authority to expedite the process as I stand to loose points due to age in April.
> 
> Does anyone have a positive experience regarding the same ? My status is showing waiting for admin review


Good Luck.

Cheers


----------



## NTDarwin (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi Everyone, I got my invitation this morning after just 1 day of case officer assessment. Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all of the information posted on timelines and applications, i spent a lot of time reading almost every post on this thread and it helped me so much!

Good luck to everyone


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

NTDarwin said:


> Hi Everyone, I got my invitation this morning after just 1 day of case officer assessment. Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all of the information posted on timelines and applications, i spent a lot of time reading almost every post on this thread and it helped me so much!
> 
> Good luck to everyone


Excellent News! Congrats


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi guys,

has anyone tried to contact NT for latest updates? 
If so, kindly share their response to our group.


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

NTDarwin said:


> Hi Everyone, I got my invitation this morning after just 1 day of case officer assessment. Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all of the information posted on timelines and applications, i spent a lot of time reading almost every post on this thread and it helped me so much!
> 
> Good luck to everyone


Congratulations. Excellent.
Meanwhile, as you are based in NT, could you please contact NT directly about what's going for off-shore applicants as we are not able to reach them directly and when the cases will be finalized?

This would be a great favour for all off-shore applicants.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

NTDarwin said:


> Hi Everyone, I got my invitation this morning after just 1 day of case officer assessment. Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all of the information posted on timelines and applications, i spent a lot of time reading almost every post on this thread and it helped me so much!
> 
> Good luck to everyone


Wow congrats.


----------



## NT_8_IS (Mar 5, 2018)

NTDarwin said:


> Hi Everyone, I got my invitation this morning after just 1 day of case officer assessment. Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all of the information posted on timelines and applications, i spent a lot of time reading almost every post on this thread and it helped me so much!
> 
> Good luck to everyone


congrats! hopefully more invitations to come for the rest of us.


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

ntdarwin said:


> hi everyone, i got my invitation this morning after just 1 day of case officer assessment. Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all of the information posted on timelines and applications, i spent a lot of time reading almost every post on this thread and it helped me so much!
> 
> Good luck to everyone


congrats


----------



## NTDarwin (Mar 1, 2018)

illiyas123 said:


> Congratulations. Excellent.
> Meanwhile, as you are based in NT, could you please contact NT directly about what's going for off-shore applicants as we are not able to reach them directly and when the cases will be finalized?
> 
> This would be a great favour for all off-shore applicants.
> ...


I phoned today but as soon as i asked what the processing times were they just told me to look on their website and said 6months which we obviously know isnt true...hopefully they arent too far behind and you all hear something soon!


----------



## NT_8_IS (Mar 5, 2018)

NTDarwin said:


> I phoned today but as soon as i asked what the processing times were they just told me to look on their website and said 6months which we obviously know isnt true...hopefully they arent too far behind and you all hear something soon!


Based on the posts and readings from various sites, it seems that they are currently working on July 2017 offshore applicants.


----------



## NTDarwin (Mar 1, 2018)

NT_8_IS said:


> Based on the posts and readings from various sites, it seems that they are currently working on July 2017 offshore applicants.


Yeh it does look that way, i'm not sure why they are so behind but from what ive seen they didnt do much, if anything, in february, and i know they had some website issues, so hopefully now they've gotten started again they'll move through the applications a bit faster...sorry i can't be more help! good luck everyone!


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

NTDarwin said:


> I phoned today but as soon as i asked what the processing times were they just told me to look on their website and said 6months which we obviously know isnt true...hopefully they arent too far behind and you all hear something soon!


Thank you so much, we highly appreciate.


----------



## senthil3012 (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi All, I am new member and I have been closely following this thread. Applied for NT nomination as an Offshore Applicant. Seems many people are still waiting for their NT application outcome since July 2017. My NT application was lodged on 1st Nov 2017 and my reference number is 1235, status showing ‘Waiting for Admin Review’.
Please share if anyone around my reference number got any updates or news.
Thank you.


----------



## senthil3012 (Mar 9, 2018)

Happy for those who got their nominations recently. Congrats.


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

senthil3012 said:


> Hi All, I am new member and I have been closely following this thread. Applied for NT nomination as an Offshore Applicant. Seems many people are still waiting for their NT application outcome since July 2017. My NT application was lodged on 1st Nov 2017 and my reference number is 1235, status showing ‘Waiting for Admin Review’.
> Please share if anyone around my reference number got any updates or news.
> Thank you.


Dear i have also applied in November as an offshore applicant and my reference num is 1266 and its same waiting for admin review.

Dont why they are taking too much time.

But inform in case of status change,

Cheers


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

mianshahid said:


> Dear i have also applied in November as an offshore applicant and my reference num is 1266 and its same waiting for admin review.
> 
> Dont why they are taking too much time.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you apply for the nomination from the profile uploading the docs or sent the mail with the docs attached to the NT government?

Thanks


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Chash said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you apply for the nomination from the profile uploading the docs or sent the mail with the docs attached to the NT government?
> 
> Thanks


I have applied online via creating an application on NT portal and uploaded all the docs and than submitted. This is the recommended standard process as per NT website.
and what about you ?


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

mianshahid said:


> I have applied online via creating an application on NT portal and uploaded all the docs and than submitted. This is the recommended standard process as per NT website.
> and what about you ?


Im still preparing my docs to submit. But I saw that some people here say about sending docs via mail to NT gov.

Im confused. Thats why I asked. You yourself submitted or through an agent you applied?


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

Chash said:


> mianshahid said:
> 
> 
> > I have applied online via creating an application on NT portal and uploaded all the docs and than submitted. This is the recommended standard process as per NT website.
> ...


The old process was to send documents via e-mail to NT. They introduced a new process in July 2017 wherein you have to apply via the MigrationNT website. They no longer accept applications sent via e-mail. You can check the NT migration page for the detailed application process.


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

Chash said:


> Im still preparing my docs to submit. But I saw that some people here say about sending docs via mail to NT gov.
> 
> Im confused. Thats why I asked. You yourself submitted or through an agent you applied?


Did you upload certified copies or originals of the docs? Specially, financial letters, work experience letter, PP copies and educational certificates?


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi guys,

It appears that there is some concern about off-shore applications. 
Any latest updates from NT about off-shore applicants?


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Chash said:


> Chash said:
> 
> 
> > Im still preparing my docs to submit. But I saw that some people here say about sending docs via mail to NT gov.
> ...


You need to upload clear color scan copies of the originals.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

illiyas123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It appears that there is some concern about off-shore applications.
> Any latest updates from NT about off-shore applicants?


What do you mean? What did you hear?


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

Nt_hopeful said:


> What do you mean? What did you hear?


As per my consultant, he says that it is so strange that they are taking this much of time and he has not experienced with any of the state application meaning there is something fishy going on.
Even they do not know when they will update.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

illiyas123 said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean? What did you hear?
> ...


Yeah it is weird but NT started this online process recently so they'r probably just getting used to it. If i remember from my earlier research, NT's timeline was a few weeks and it was not mentioned on their website. But since they started this online process, they added the current timelines at the end of last year only. After a few months of using the new system they must have seen that was going to take time to sort out all the bugs in the system. So they give priority to onshore apps coz there is less work in verifying their infos. But for offshore apps, they have to contact and check more things. The data entry work alone wud be taking time so they'r delaying it. Hopefully they are getting the hang of the new system now and will work thru the backlog faster now. 
That's my reasoning anyway. I'v worked in such kind of operations before and know how new systems take time to get to full mode working. ....Atleast I hope this is the reason


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

illiyas123 said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean? What did you hear?
> ...


Some people in this thread received feedback a few weeks ago, after waiting for 7 months. It says in the NT FAQs that offshore applications will take about 6 months to process.

When did you submit?


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

Nt_hopeful said:


> Yeah it is weird but NT started this online process recently so they'r probably just getting used to it. If i remember from my earlier research, NT's timeline was a few weeks and it was not mentioned on their website. But since they started this online process, they added the current timelines at the end of last year only. After a few months of using the new system they must have seen that was going to take time to sort out all the bugs in the system. So they give priority to onshore apps coz there is less work in verifying their infos. But for offshore apps, they have to contact and check more things. The data entry work alone wud be taking time so they'r delaying it. Hopefully they are getting the hang of the new system now and will work thru the backlog faster now.
> That's my reasoning anyway. I'v worked in such kind of operations before and know how new systems take time to get to full mode working. ....Atleast I hope this is the reason


Could be true as they started issuing few at the beginning of Nov and announced on 15th November that it would take 6 months meaning they would have encountered some system issues. Again, we got an information from this forum that system was back to normal on 22nd Feb 2018. This is what I can read between the lines. Therefore they have prioritized on-shore applicants, which are more critical as they would be dealing with deadlines of present visa such as those who are on student visas.

But my worry is from Feb 22nd till today, no off-shore applicants have received any positive news as some members of this forum launched their cases as early as 1st week of July. May be system issue is still persisting or data may be lost or they are trying to recover the data.

Anyway, Guys lets hope for the best very soon. Those have some sort of ideas about what's going on at NT immigration desk, kindly update us.


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> Some people in this thread received feedback a few weeks ago, after waiting for 7 months. It says in the NT FAQs that offshore applications will take about 6 months to process.
> 
> When did you submit?


July 18th 2017.


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

illiyas123 said:


> Hazelnutlatte said:
> 
> 
> > Some people in this thread received feedback a few weeks ago, after waiting for 7 months. It says in the NT FAQs that offshore applications will take about 6 months to process.
> ...


July 10th 2017


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

I see that earliest application in this forum is 10th July 2017. Did anyone launch prior to that?


----------



## Arisslover (Mar 8, 2018)

Have u been assigned and CO. if yes what date?


----------



## Arisslover (Mar 8, 2018)

Have you been assigned a CO?


----------



## forwardian1 (May 1, 2017)

illiyas123 said:


> I see that earliest application in this forum is 10th July 2017. Did anyone launch prior to that?


I have applied on 9th July 2017.


----------



## senthil3012 (Mar 9, 2018)

NT's occupation list has been updated on 12th March 2018. My occupation (Graphic Designer) is missing from the high priority list. It was in the high priority list when I applied on Nov 2017. Seems like chances are slimmer to get a positive outcome. Worried a bit.


----------



## senthil3012 (Mar 9, 2018)

Sorry, that's not NT's Occupation List, Northern Territory Skilled Occupation Priority List (NTSOPL) which has been updated on 12 March 2018.

nt.gov.au/employ/for-employers-in-nt/hard-to-fill-jobs-in-the-nt


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

forwardian1 said:


> I have applied on 9th July 2017.


OK. It appears that those applied to prior to 9th July 2017 received outcomes by end of Oct 2017. Thereafter they kept on hold and no off-shore applicants have received any outcome so far. 

By the way, do you know anyone who applied prior to 9th July waiting for invitation?


----------



## Arisslover (Mar 8, 2018)

I think is not about when one applied but when a case officer was assigned.


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

Yes. Case officer was assigned by end of Oct but since then they put a hold in reviewing off-shore applications.


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

Arisslover said:


> I think is not about when one applied but when a case officer was assigned.


 it is the same because case officer assigend according to the application references number


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

senthil3012 said:


> Sorry, that's not NT's Occupation List, Northern Territory Skilled Occupation Priority List (NTSOPL) which has been updated on 12 March 2018.
> 
> nt.gov.au/employ/for-employers-in-nt/hard-to-fill-jobs-in-the-nt


Thank you for sharing this. Maybe the review of applications will be faster now that they have an updated priority list.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

I can see that mechanical engineering is included in this priority list, am I right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## senthil3012 (Mar 9, 2018)

Yes Some occupations added and some removed from the priority list (NTSOPL). But the NT's occupation list still remains the same I guess.

Please share if anyone have applied under graphic designer occupation.

Thanks.


----------



## senthil3012 (Mar 9, 2018)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> Thank you for sharing this. Maybe the review of applications will be faster now that they have an updated priority list.


Yes hope so. Just losing the patience of waiting.


----------



## Mariagg (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi All,
I have been following this page for quite sometime now. 
We have applied under the ANZSCO code 149212 in Oct 2017 and have a ref number of 1125..
Any chances that this might get some response before May 2018?
We are currently in a crossroad and not sure if we need to continue to seek admission for our kids where we are put up for the new academic year or wait for the outcome !!


----------



## Mariagg (Mar 14, 2018)

We haven’t moved to Australia , I am not sure why it shows expat in Australia, we do intend to live there if we get a positive outcome &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Mariagg (Mar 14, 2018)

We haven’t moved to Australia , I am not sure why it shows expat in Australia, we do intend to live there if we get a positive outcome :yo::sorry:


----------



## senthil3012 (Mar 9, 2018)

Mariagg said:


> Hi All,
> I have been following this page for quite sometime now.
> We have applied under the ANZSCO code 149212 in Oct 2017 and have a ref number of 1125..
> Any chances that this might get some response before May 2018?
> We are currently in a crossroad and not sure if we need to continue to seek admission for our kids where we are put up for the new academic year or wait for the outcome !!


Hi Mariagg, am in the same situation as yours. And my reference number is 1235. Applied Nov 2017.
Can't really predict the outcome. As some of the off-shore applicants are waiting almost 8 - 9 months, who lodged their application around first week of July 2017.
We just have to be patient and wait if someone gets response and share here.. from there we can assume the timeline.
good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

senthil3012 said:


> Hi Mariagg, am in the same situation as yours. And my reference number is 1235. Applied Nov 2017.
> Can't really predict the outcome. As some of the off-shore applicants are waiting almost 8 - 9 months, who lodged their application around first week of July 2017.
> We just have to be patient and wait if someone gets response and share here.. from there we can assume the timeline.
> good luck :fingerscrossed:


Same situation guys, Ref 1266 no review yet. Its above my understanding that why are they delaying, Its really painful, they should understand this.


----------



## Mariagg (Mar 14, 2018)

I agree, guess we just need to wait and hoping atleast now the wait period will be reduced ...looks like some people finally started receiving responses !! But the wait is definitely painful...


----------



## Mariagg (Mar 14, 2018)

Hope the wait period is over soon, good luck...


----------



## Mariagg (Mar 14, 2018)

senthil3012 said:


> Hi Mariagg, am in the same situation as yours. And my reference number is 1235. Applied Nov 2017.
> Can't really predict the outcome. As some of the off-shore applicants are waiting almost 8 - 9 months, who lodged their application around first week of July 2017.
> We just have to be patient and wait if someone gets response and share here.. from there we can assume the timeline.
> good luck :fingerscrossed:



Wishing you good luck... hoping our wait period will soon be over.


----------



## Saherw (Feb 23, 2018)

Mariagg said:


> senthil3012 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mariagg, am in the same situation as yours. And my reference number is 1235. Applied Nov 2017.
> ...



Hey I am also in the same category of 149212. I will be giving IELTs again as due to age my points are reducing in April. I hope a miracle happens and we get our responses soon.

Saher


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

Saherw said:


> Hey I am also in the same category of 149212. I will be giving IELTs again as due to age my points are reducing in April. I hope a miracle happens and we get our responses soon.
> 
> Saher


Regarding your age group crossing, you can address about your case to NT migration via a mail as they could prioritize your case regardless of application reference number.
I've heard a similar case in last year December and NT approved the application and issued the invitation in one week.

Better test your luck...


----------



## Saherw (Feb 23, 2018)

illiyas123 said:


> Saherw said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I am also in the same category of 149212. I will be giving IELTs again as due to age my points are reducing in April. I hope a miracle happens and we get our responses soon.
> ...


I have emailed this requesting them to prioritize last week saying the exact same thing but unfortunately u havent received any response yet hopefully I will soon.

Saher


----------



## Dhushor_akash (May 1, 2016)

I got invitation today after 8 month of wating. Ref no 20X. Applied on 12 july. My code 233512.
So don't loose hope. Best of luck to all.


----------



## Arisslover (Mar 8, 2018)

Congratx bro.


----------



## Mariagg (Mar 14, 2018)

Saherw said:


> Hey I am also in the same category of 149212. I will be giving IELTs again as due to age my points are reducing in April. I hope a miracle happens and we get our responses soon.
> 
> Saher


Hey why don’t you try to do ur PTE, our agency has asked us to take a Pte instead of IELTS as it’s easier to get high points, this will allow us to apply under high points category in other states why they open up. Good luck to u. Will update if my husband who is the main applicant takes Pte ...


----------



## Mariagg (Mar 14, 2018)

Dhushor_akash said:


> I got invitation today after 8 month of wating. Ref no 20X. Applied on 12 july. My code 233512.
> So don't loose hope. Best of luck to all.


Wow congratulations, would you be following this group still. Plz do let us know how long it takes for the rest of the process as u proceed. Good luck.


----------



## Saherw (Feb 23, 2018)

Mariagg said:


> Saherw said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I am also in the same category of 149212. I will be giving IELTs again as due to age my points are reducing in April. I hope a miracle happens and we get our responses soon.
> ...


----------



## senthil3012 (Mar 9, 2018)

Dhushor_akash said:


> I got invitation today after 8 month of wating. Ref no 20X. Applied on 12 july. My code 233512.
> So don't loose hope. Best of luck to all.


Congrats Akash, Happy for you. Finally some good news here for off-shore applicants.
Is it 489 or 190 invitation?


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Dhushor_akash said:


> I got invitation today after 8 month of wating. Ref no 20X. Applied on 12 july. My code 233512.
> So don't loose hope. Best of luck to all.


Congrats! All the best with the rest of the process.
Did you receive the invite from HomeAffairs(DIBP) immediately after approval from NT?


----------



## morpheus90 (Mar 15, 2018)

@senthil3012 I have applied to NT for Graphic Designing.
When did you apply?


----------



## senthil3012 (Mar 9, 2018)

morpheus90 said:


> @senthil3012 I have applied to NT for Graphic Designing.
> When did you apply?


Hi Morpheus90, my NT application was lodged on 1st Nov 2017. My Reference number is 1235.

How about yours?? when did you applied?


----------



## morpheus90 (Mar 15, 2018)

@senthil3012 on 22nd Feb..have you applied to any other states???


----------



## senthil3012 (Mar 9, 2018)

morpheus90 said:


> @senthil3012 on 22nd Feb..have you applied to any other states???


@ Morpheus90
What's your NT application reference number? 
Graphic designer occupation is welcomed only in NT and ACT, ACT is closed now, SA and Tasmania need very high points and additional requirements (like job Offer or local qualification or close relatives). So my only hope is NT and waiting for the outcome.
Just share if you get any updates or any other information about our profession. Thank you.


----------



## Mariagg (Mar 14, 2018)

Saherw said:


> Mariagg said:
> 
> 
> > Hey thanks for the advice regarding PTE but I had taken my very first attempt at it and was really disappointed because the place where they make us give the exam has many distractions alongside other people giving the exam you can hear them and get really messed up. Hence I chose IELTS. I have got a decent score earlier for IELTS..S 8, W 7.5, R 7 L 8 now my attempt on 24th march is to get 8 across.
> ...


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi,
I applied for NT nomination last week and just added details of my friends live NT in the application form(Name,Contact no and address). Is it the correct way of showing my connections to NT or what is the other way of showing it?
And how they prove it? Do NT call them or what? Please help.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Chash said:


> Hi,
> I applied for NT nomination last week and just added details of my friends live NT in the application form(Name,Contact no and address). Is it the correct way of showing my connections to NT or what is the other way of showing it?
> And how they prove it? Do NT call them or what? Please help.


Just fill the columns correctly in the concerned section. I think there is more information required to be filled for friends n family section.
Maybe they do call? Have no idea about it? Maybe they just check address, if the same name person lives there? &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## Dhushor_akash (May 1, 2016)

Nt_hopeful said:


> Dhushor_akash said:
> 
> 
> > I got invitation today after 8 month of wating. Ref no 20X. Applied on 12 july. My code 233512.
> ...


Yes bro... Immediately.


----------



## Dhushor_akash (May 1, 2016)

rsa3 said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> > It's good to hear that positive outcome r still an option from NT
> ...


Did u complete rest of work?


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

Chash said:


> Hi,
> I applied for NT nomination last week and just added details of my friends live NT in the application form(Name,Contact no and address). Is it the correct way of showing my connections to NT or what is the other way of showing it?
> And how they prove it? Do NT call them or what? Please help.
> 
> what is your reference number?


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi guys,

Have you heard any body received invitation this week?


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

Saherw said:


> I have emailed this requesting them to prioritize last week saying the exact same thing but unfortunately u havent received any response yet hopefully I will soon.
> 
> Saher


Hi Saher,

Did you receive any reply from NT? I'm also facing the same matter in May as my age points reduces.  Worried so much as this is the only option I have.


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

Just fill the columns correctly in the concerned section. I think there is more information required to be filled for friends n family section.
Maybe they do call? Have no idea about it? Maybe they just check address, if the same name person lives there? ��

Thank you


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

Nt_hopeful said:


> Just fill the columns correctly in the concerned section. I think there is more information required to be filled for friends n family section.
> Maybe they do call? Have no idea about it? Maybe they just check address, if the same name person lives there? ��


Thank you


----------



## Saherw (Feb 23, 2018)

Chash said:


> Saherw said:
> 
> 
> > I have emailed this requesting them to prioritize last week saying the exact same thing but unfortunately u havent received any response yet hopefully I will soon.
> ...



HeY I did not receive a response yet just an auto email that they have received my email to expedite.

Crazy worried


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

Saherw said:


> HeY I did not receive a response yet just an auto email that they have received my email to expedite.
> 
> Crazy worried


When did you send the mail? I have heard about 02 persons having their nomination within one week time due to their age issue. 

I too sent a mail describing my situation on 15th. No response yet.

Waiting is really painful.


----------



## Saherw (Feb 23, 2018)

Chash said:


> Saherw said:
> 
> 
> > HeY I did not receive a response yet just an auto email that they have received my email to expedite.
> ...


I sent an email on 14th march and got a confirmation email that day itself that they have received my email.

I don't know why they are taking so long to respond.


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

anyone who has been applied in late February and has reference number after 2000?


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

Saherw said:


> I sent an email on 14th march and got a confirmation email that day itself that they have received my email.
> 
> I don't know why they are taking so long to respond.


I mailed them on 15th of March and got the electronic response. Think, they are not replying back other than the nomination result what ever it is.

I heard two success stories who got nomination within one week since this age problem. And I guess no office closure due to Cyclone Marcus these days. 

Lets be positive, but i am losing hope little by little.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

I read in the ACT thread that someone was advised by the ACT government that they couldn't nominate right now because they have reached the limit for Jan-Mar. They are expecting Home Affairs to give them more slots next month. I wonder if this is a problem for NT as well? They've barely sponsored applicants in the past few months, but maybe their quota is really low? 

ACT stopped accepting applications last August, while NT is still accepting applications. I wonder how they will finish reviewing all the applications by June?


----------



## senthil3012 (Mar 9, 2018)

"The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments in February 2018" for NT

Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa - 33
Skilled – Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa - 33
Total - 66

The number of invitations have increased compared to January 2018.
which was
Subclass 190 - 33
Subclass 489 - 6
Total - 39

Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/busi/Empl/skillselect

We just have to be patient. All will be well in the end. If all is not well, then it is not the end.


----------



## illiyas123 (Feb 11, 2018)

Does anyone know what application reference number is being reviewed by NT?


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

*I am Inspired!*



tiktak2017 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just want to share my experience in seeking nomination from the NT and hope that some of you might find its useful.
> 
> ...


Hello Friend,
you have really motivated and inspired me and many other with this piece of experience.
I have also applied with NT, but as a Finance Manager. My first successful assessment was Accountant General, but I changed to Finance Manager when I noticed it was becoming impossible for Accountant. 
Hope is now alive after considering your experience. I will continue to apply for job while praying that my 65 pts should earn me an Invite.

If I may ask you, do you think visa 489 is still okay for a man with family (spouse and 3 children)?

Do you think i have a chance with 65 points for Finance Manager. I have 15 years experience?

I wish well, congratulation!


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

Chash said:


> I mailed them on 15th of March and got the electronic response. Think, they are not replying back other than the nomination result what ever it is.
> 
> I heard two success stories who got nomination within one week since this age problem. And I guess no office closure due to Cyclone Marcus these days.
> 
> Lets be positive, but i am losing hope little by little.


Hi mate,

Any news regarding nomination?


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

*gain points*



Saherw said:


> I sent an email on 14th march and got a confirmation email that day itself that they have received my email.
> 
> I don't know why they are taking so long to respond.


I would suggest preparing for retaking the English test to get more points. From some of the recent posts, NT is definitely taking more than 6 months to give an outcome. Might as well take the English test again. 

That's what I'm planning to do. I will also lose points for age in June. If I improve the points before that, atleast my application won't become disqualified for not meeting criteria.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> I read in the ACT thread that someone was advised by the ACT government that they couldn't nominate right now because they have reached the limit for Jan-Mar. They are expecting Home Affairs to give them more slots next month. I wonder if this is a problem for NT as well? They've barely sponsored applicants in the past few months, but maybe their quota is really low?
> 
> ACT stopped accepting applications last August, while NT is still accepting applications. I wonder how they will finish reviewing all the applications by June?


It is possible NT will just carry over the backlog to next migration year.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Foresythe said:


> Hello Friend,
> you have really motivated and inspired me and many other with this piece of experience.
> I have also applied with NT, but as a Finance Manager. My first successful assessment was Accountant General, but I changed to Finance Manager when I noticed it was becoming impossible for Accountant.
> Hope is now alive after considering your experience. I will continue to apply for job while praying that my 65 pts should earn me an Invite.
> ...


Your timeline mentioned below your post, doesn't mention when you applied for NT nomination. After submitting EOI, you have to apply for nomination on the MigrationNT website. It's an online application.


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

Any updates regarding to nomination?


----------



## HTP (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I applied to NT in August, 2017 visa 489 (60 points). Due to my age, last January I lost 5 points. I tried PTE 2 times before but I still cannot get the 65+. I booked the third time tomorrow 28th of March,2018.

However, today I just receive an email from NT Migration which is below:

"Thank you for your application. After review it appears that you do not meet the minimum points required for 489 nomination (60). This is due to your age (now 33). Please advise if since your application you are in a position to claim additional EOI points (eg. for English or work experience). If not unfortunately we will need to reject the application. "

I am not sure what to do now. Please anyone give me some advise! And anyone who has the same situation will take an English test asap.


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

Nt_hopeful said:


> Your timeline mentioned below your post, doesn't mention when you applied for NT nomination. After submitting EOI, you have to apply for nomination on the MigrationNT website. It's an online application.


I already applied for nomination on Migration NT on 23/01/2018. My ref is 170X


----------



## Saherw (Feb 23, 2018)

HTP said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied to NT in August, 2017 visa 489 (60 points). Due to my age, last January I lost 5 points. I tried PTE 2 times before but I still cannot get the 65+. I booked the third time tomorrow 28th of March,2018.
> 
> ...



Hey sorry to hear about your rejection...but IELTS is the only thing that u can do in order to gain points

Before your points lapsed due to age did u not write to the NT migration to expedite the process ?

I too am going to loose points for age in April but I have given IELTS and results will be declared on 6th April....I have however sent the NT migration an email to expedite the process on 14th march but haven't received any update yet. Let's see what happens.

All the best with your IELTS.


----------



## mnoor91 (Jan 3, 2017)

Should I even bother applying 489 for NT with the following points:
ANZSCO: 261312 Developer Programmer
Age: 30
English: 20
Degree: 15
Experience: 0 (Skills assessment done with 2.5 years work experience)
So total 65 + 10 points for 489.

I've never been to Australia so no points for education or work there, and I don't have any family in NT. 261312 isn't in the NT Migration Occupation List. Although there are plenty of relevant work opportunity in Darwin. Any chances for 489 NT state nomination? 

Help appreciated.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

mnoor91 said:


> Should I even bother applying 489 for NT with the following points:
> ANZSCO: 261312 Developer Programmer
> Age: 30
> English: 20
> ...


Hey buddy,
You should apply for states that have your job profile on their list. There you will get a sure shot invitation.

Thanks.


----------



## mnoor91 (Jan 3, 2017)

chubs3 said:


> Hey buddy,
> You should apply for states that have your job profile on their list. There you will get a sure shot invitation.
> 
> Thanks.


My ANZSCO isn't on NT Migration List but it is in DIBP's list so I can apply for NT nomination too.

I've already researched other states and it isn't possible to get invitation anywhere in the current scenario.


----------



## davtoh (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi, I see you guys asking for reference number. Why is this important and where do I find this number?


----------



## Taffie (Sep 5, 2017)

I was nominated for visa 489 and submitted my declaration yesterday and today its saying accepted how long till they update my skills select to invited and what are the stages I will have to go through till they grant me the visa? Also how long does it take to be granted the visa?


----------



## pvpmech1991 (Oct 27, 2016)

Taffie said:


> I was nominated for visa 489 and submitted my declaration yesterday and today its saying accepted how long till they update my skills select to invited and what are the stages I will have to go through till they grant me the visa? Also how long does it take to be granted the visa?


Hi when did you receive your state nomination and also when did you apply.?

Congratulations for positive outcome!


Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

mnoor91 said:


> My ANZSCO isn't on NT Migration List but it is in DIBP's list so I can apply for NT nomination too.
> 
> I've already researched other states and it isn't possible to get invitation anywhere in the current scenario.


Oh Ok. But NT is very slow.
People who applied in July, some of them have still not got an invitation. 

Thanks


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

davtoh said:


> Hi, I see you guys asking for reference number. Why is this important and where do I find this number?


It is important just to know which files are in the process now and when will your file be processed approximately. 
You will get it on your receipt when you filed your application.

Thanks.


----------



## Taffie (Sep 5, 2017)

pvpmech1991 said:


> Hi when did you receive your state nomination and also when did you apply.?
> 
> Congratulations for positive outcome!
> 
> ...


Applied on the 17th of August 2017 and got the nomination yesterday. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

Taffie said:


> Applied on the 17th of August 2017 and got the nomination yesterday. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Congratulations. Do you have a job offer from NT?

BTW, I heard that invite is sent a day after.


----------



## Dhushor_akash (May 1, 2016)

Taffie said:


> I was nominated for visa 489 and submitted my declaration yesterday and today its saying accepted how long till they update my skills select to invited and what are the stages I will have to go through till they grant me the visa? Also how long does it take to be granted the visa?


You will get invitation from skill select within 1 day. But after that stage I also new as I also invited recently, mid of this month.


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Dhushor_akash said:


> Taffie said:
> 
> 
> > I was nominated for visa 489 and submitted my declaration yesterday and today its saying accepted how long till they update my skills select to invited and what are the stages I will have to go through till they grant me the visa? Also how long does it take to be granted the visa?
> ...


After you get the invite you have to upload the documents and pay the fees.


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

mnoor91 said:


> My ANZSCO isn't on NT Migration List but it is in DIBP's list so I can apply for NT nomination too.
> 
> I've already researched other states and it isn't possible to get invitation anywhere in the current scenario.


Yes, you can apply to NT provided your occupation is on DIBP, and you could serach for possible employment in the NT.


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

Taffie said:


> I was nominated for visa 489 and submitted my declaration yesterday and today its saying accepted how long till they update my skills select to invited and what are the stages I will have to go through till they grant me the visa? Also how long does it take to be granted the visa?


Hello Taffie,

You applied with 60 point on 489, state point inclusive, right?


----------



## Dhushor_akash (May 1, 2016)

rsa3 said:


> Dhushor_akash said:
> 
> 
> > Taffie said:
> ...


Thanks bro.

Did you lodge visa?


----------



## Mariagg (Mar 14, 2018)

Wow congratulations Taffie ....what was ur reference number if I may ask? Our application was submitted on 27th Oct 2017 and ref is 1125...hoping we get some success soon ..such a cross road with the kids admissions to school here, the visa fee payments if it come thru..


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Dhushor_akash said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dhushor_akash said:
> ...


Not yet. But will be doing it sometime next week


----------



## NT_8_IS (Mar 5, 2018)

i created a facebook group for NT. for anyone intrested, please join in. group name Northern Territory immigrants


----------



## raazJPN#17 (Jan 16, 2018)

NT 489... Applied on 18 September 2017
Case Officer Assessment on 31 March 2018. 
Age: 25
Education: 20
State Nomination : 10
Work Experience: 5
Total : 60 points


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

NT_8_IS said:


> i created a facebook group for NT. for anyone intrested, please join in. group name Northern Territory immigrants


Couldn't find such a group. Please mention the link.


----------



## hemant.sharma90 (Jul 18, 2016)

mariamJah said:


> today I have noticed a new column in my online application titled "Editable", and beneath it: No. Does anyone know what does this mean?


Hi, Is there any update on your application status as your "Editable" was changed to "no".


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

HI All, 
did you send some application to NT?
I have 75+10 for 489 and i applied for 489 in my EOI dated March, 14, 2018 as Accountant (General).

Shall we send some additional application to NT? Or it is enough just tick 489 visa in our EOI?

HAs anyone received recently invitation from NT with recently submitted EOI?

Thanks !
Al the best with your invitations!


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

*welcome*



tanya19850011 said:


> HI All,
> did you send some application to NT?
> I have 75+10 for 489 and i applied for 489 in my EOI dated March, 14, 2018 as Accountant (General).
> 
> ...


Hi tanya19850011,
You need to submit your nomination application to NT separately. Read up about NT nomination procedures. This link should be a good starting point:
Skilled nominated visas | Australia's Northern Territory

NT has an online application process now. Details are in the link above.
Should warn you, NT takes atleast 7-8 months to respond. 

All the best!


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

raazJPN#17 said:


> NT 489... Applied on 18 September 2017
> Case Officer Assessment on 31 March 2018.
> Age: 25
> Education: 20
> ...


Hi raazJPN, 
Did you get a response from NT, after your status changed to CO Assessment?


----------



## raazJPN#17 (Jan 16, 2018)

nt_hopeful said:


> hi raazjpn,
> did you get a response from nt, after your status changed to co assessment?



not yet


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

mnoor91 said:


> My ANZSCO isn't on NT Migration List but it is in DIBP's list so I can apply for NT nomination too.
> 
> I've already researched other states and it isn't possible to get invitation anywhere in the current scenario.


Hi mnoor91, 
You can apply for nomination from NT if your occupation is on DIBP list. But you will need to show strong evidence of employability. There is some information at this link: NT Migration Occupation List | Australia's Northern Territory

But NT processing time is really long, so be prepared to wait 7-8 months for a response.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

raazJPN#17 said:


> not yet


Stay positive, atleast they are looking at your application now. Hopefully you'll get a response soon.


----------



## Mariagg (Mar 14, 2018)

Chash said:


> Congratulations. Do you have a job offer from NT?
> 
> BTW, I heard that invite is sent a day after.


Hi there, congratulations, how far is your application processed? 
I have submitted my application for 190 in Oct 2017, do u think there are chances that I might get a response soon too? Last year our job code was removed and we started the process once again in March 2017, now we are at a cross road with our children’s admission, we don’t know if we should wait and delay their admissions and wait for the response.. my application still says waiting for admin review ...


----------



## VICjan2018 (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi Experts,

My friend got NT nomination last week, 6 months after he submitted his state nomination application. That time, Jul 2017, he claimed total of 60 points in his EOI:
- Age: 25;
- Work experience: 15 (in his Occupation assessment, the Assessing Authority approved 6 yrs of Overseas Work experience which is equal to 10 points; but he has been working in the same field for 11 yrs so he claimed 15 points in the EOI)
- English ability: Competent;
- Qualification: 10
- State nomination 10 (subclass 489)

Now the problem arised when he has received ITA from NT. He is worrying that his claim for 15 points (11 yrs) for Overseas work experience would not be justified as the Assessing Authority only approved 6 yrs (which is 10 points).

Experts please kindly help to advise.

Thank you.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

VICjan2018 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My friend got NT nomination last week, 6 months after he submitted his state nomination application. That time, Jul 2017, he claimed total of 60 points in his EOI:
> - Age: 25;
> ...


Congrats to your friend for getting nomination. 
Regarding the EOI points, your friend should prove his points for experience. Use the start date that the assessing authority used, which is mentioned in the assessment letter. From that date, does your friend have 10 yrs experience? (assuming he has been working in the same place since he received his assessment) If yes, then there is no problem. Just provide the latest payslips to prove he still works there. 
If no, then it becomes a different problem. I think he'll have to update his EOI to claim the correct points. But then he might not meet the necessary points to apply for the 489 visa. 
Hope my explanation was clear.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Nt_hopeful said:


> VICjan2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Experts,
> ...


Just a correction, it's 8 years, not 10 years. 🙄
From the start date mentioned in the assessment letter, does your friend have 8 yrs experience. If he does, then he just has to provide latest payslips.


----------



## VICjan2018 (Feb 13, 2018)

Dear Nt_hopeful,

Thank you for the kind advice. Now my friend would like to ask the next question.

If he claim only 10 points for work experience (which matches the approved work experience from Assessing Authority), his total points would drop from 60 to 55 (incl State Nomination). So, he plans to improve his English test result in order to get 10 extra points, within 2 months, and his total points would become 65. Given the fact that he already got NT nomination (with EOI of 60 pt), will there be any issue when he submit visa application to DIBP?

Thank you for the kind advice.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

VICjan2018 said:


> Dear Nt_hopeful,
> 
> Thank you for the kind advice. Now my friend would like to ask the next question.
> 
> ...


Your welcome. 

That's a good idea to increase the English points.

But wait. I just remembered something. I read this on another forum.

After DIBP sends an invitation, the points gets locked on SkillSelect. So I don't know if your friend will be able to update his EOI on SkillSelect. 

The only solution I can think of is informing the case officer when they contact your friend. Your friend can say it was an honest misunderstanding on his part and that he has improved his English points to make up for the reduced points. Hopefully they will accept the explanation. Its better to be honest about the mistake than them disqualifying your friend's application. 
So tell your friend to go ahead with improving his English score as soon as possible before the Case officer contacts him.

But I must say this, I am no expert regarding migration matters. This is all knowledge I acquired from hours of research before submitting my application. So please consult with a migration agent if your friend are not sure how to proceed.
All the best!


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Nt_hopeful said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> That's a good idea to increase the English points.
> 
> ...


Brother,

When you receive a invitation, the EOI get freezed so you won't be able to do changes.
When you are filing a EOI,it clearly says that you should have ability to prove your claims in the EOI after you are invited.
Our friend has made a not mistake ,he has cheated the system in order to be invited soon. (I think that's how the CO sees this case as in his skills assessment, experience is 6 years).if he apply visa,,I suppose,the case office will not ask explanation of claiming 10 points,,he will just reject the application.

In my personal opinion is tha it's better to increase the points by any means and reapply for the NT or other states (he can explain the mistake he did in the previous application to NT) .


----------



## sachinjohny (Apr 5, 2018)

Guys we can also discuss the status of ref no at the following thread:

NT Nomination Reference Number Update


----------



## sachinjohny (Apr 5, 2018)

I applied for NT nomination on 3 Nov 2017 with ref no 119X. 
Status: Waiting for admin review.

My points will be reduced below 60 in June 2018 due to age limit. Please help what to do ?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

sachinjohny said:


> I applied for NT nomination on 3 Nov 2017 with ref no 119X.
> Status: Waiting for admin review.
> 
> My points will be reduced below 60 in June 2018 due to age limit. Please help what to do ?


Check the availability in other states too
What's your occupation


----------



## sachinjohny (Apr 5, 2018)

I have applied under the category "Events and Conference Organizer". My age is 38 and will be completing 39 on 26 June 2018. Work Experience is for 3 years after assessment. IELTS score 7 band in each. Education Masters Degree.


----------



## sachinjohny (Apr 5, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> Check the availability in other states too
> What's your occupation


I have applied under the category "Events and Conference Organizer". My age is 38 and will be completing 39 on 26 June 2018. Work Experience is for 3 years after assessment. IELTS score 7 band in each. Education Masters Degree.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

sachinjohny said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Check the availability in other states too
> ...


sachinjohny, you won't lose points in June. 39 yrs is still in the same range as 38. Only when you turn 40, you will be in the next age range.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

sachinjohny said:


> I have applied under the category "Events and Conference Organizer". My age is 38 and will be completing 39 on 26 June 2018. Work Experience is for 3 years after assessment. IELTS score 7 band in each. Education Masters Degree.


Is your birthday is in 1979 or 1978 ?
If it is in 1979,, you are lucky  as you can have a hope until 2019


----------



## Mariagg (Mar 14, 2018)

sachinjohny said:


> Guys we can also discuss the status of ref no at the following thread:
> 
> NT Nomination Reference Number Update


Applied on 27/10/17
Reference number 1125
Status ☹ Waiting for Admin review stilll


----------



## sachinjohny (Apr 5, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> Is your birthday is in 1979 or 1978 ?
> If it is in 1979,, you are lucky  as you can have a hope until 2019


My dob is 26 June 1979 ! 

So by this equation, I will be completing 39 years in June 2018. Howz its valid till 2019 ? Kindly suggest. It will be a great help and relief


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

sachinjohny said:


> My dob is 26 June 1979 !
> 
> So by this equation, I will be completing 39 years in June 2018. Howz its valid till 2019 ? Kindly suggest. It will be a great help and relief



You are lucky.

Definitely your points reduce by 10 in 2019 ( not in 2018)
Great news???
Sent us a bottle of champagne


----------



## sachinjohny (Apr 5, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> You are lucky.
> 
> Definitely your points reduce by 10 in 2019 ( not in 2018)
> Great news???
> Sent us a bottle of champagne


Thanks Bro ! Its definitely a relief 

So I would be now sending 2 bottles of wine, instead of one


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

*Nt application*



tanya19850011 said:


> HI All,
> did you send some application to NT?
> I have 75+10 for 489 and i applied for 489 in my EOI dated March, 14, 2018 as Accountant (General).
> 
> ...


You must lodge another application on NT website. There is is a field on NT website where you will be required to state the reference no for your EOI


----------



## raazJPN#17 (Jan 16, 2018)

*NT : Not Approved by Case Officer*



Nt_hopeful said:


> Stay positive, atleast they are looking at your application now. Hopefully you'll get a response soon.


Not Approved by Case Officer 
" ! This application has not been approved, for the reason: skill and experience in research/education sector. No recent experience in business. Skill and Experience are not in line with NT employer needs. "

Haha.... Anyway I am happy with my current job. 
Just I am posting this experience as it could be helpful for other applicant....


----------



## RKD (Apr 10, 2018)

*Graphic Designer - NT*

Hi all,

I seek your guidance.

I'm a Graphic Designer (ANZSCO 232411) by profession, with over 10+years experience, and have my own design studio. I'm looking to move to AUS as a permanent resident. I have applied for Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (65 points) and Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - State and Territory Nominated. (70 points)

Timeline as under:
Vetassess Skill outcome - Positive (June 2016)
IELTS: R8 W7 S9 L9 (January 2017)
EOI Lodged: February 2017
NT SS Lodged: August 2017 / unsuccessful (April 2018) reason - NT research is generic in nature, no evidence of job prospects shown in EOI.

I am confused. My skill is on the list of skills required in the NT. When i did research jobs on indeed and jobseek, they did require candidates to be able to live and work in the NT, which I am not, for lack of a PR. The requirement of a PR is a job offer. Chicken and egg situation.

Any guidance on how to go about this?

Can anyone help with a prospective job offer for my skillset? Would be most helpful.

Thank you.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

RKD said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I seek your guidance.
> 
> ...


I suggest you to improve your English points by 10 and be ready to apply for a another state such as SA as it seems you can easily improve your English points looking at your profile, while seeking a job offer from NT.


----------



## sachinjohny (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi all,

My ANZSCO is 149311 "Conference and Event Organizer". I have already applied for NT State Nomination in Nov 2018 and still waiting for the result.

Meanwhile could pls anyone suggest that whether I wud be eligible for applying in other States also under the same category 149311?

If yes, then which state it could be?

Any help wud be appreciated?


----------



## RKD (Apr 10, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> I suggest you to improve your English points by 10 and be ready to apply for a another state such as SA as it seems you can easily improve your English points looking at your profile, while seeking a job offer from NT.


Thanks JASN2015. SA isn't sponsoring Graphic Designers at the moment. Only NT and ACT.

However, ACT has closed offshore applications for all skill shortages unless 1) you have a valid job offer or 2) have close ties with someone in ACT. 

So, the only option as of now is NT, i reckon. 

Plan of action is - 1) reappear for IELTS and strive for a band 8 in all, which will add 10 points to my overall score and 2) reapply to NT filling in the gaps with research on what they have asked. 3) Far out, but look for a job offer


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

RKD said:


> Thanks JASN2015. SA isn't sponsoring Graphic Designers at the moment. Only NT and ACT.
> 
> However, ACT has closed offshore applications for all skill shortages unless 1) you have a valid job offer or 2) have close ties with someone in ACT.
> 
> ...


of course then you may receive an invite for 190

Yes you are correct *Currently* you dont have chance in SA (as you require 90 points for your occupation) * but* if you can get 8 in each in IELTS or 79 in each in PTE (I think you can easily do that), your point will increase to 85 (high points) (with SS points for SA) then you can apply for SS in at least in early July 2018.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

sachinjohny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My ANZSCO is 149311 "Conference and Event Organizer". I have already applied for NT State Nomination in Nov 2018 and still waiting for the result.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately , you don't have a chance in other states currently but you can make in possible if your points break down is high.


----------



## senthil3012 (Mar 9, 2018)

RKD said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I seek your guidance.
> 
> ...


Hi RKD, I'm in the same boat as you. (Graphic designer with 8+ years of experience). Now am worried after seeing your outcome, I am 5 points lesser than you. I applied for NT nomination around Nov 2017, and waiting for the outcome.

Age: 25 points 
English: 0 points (PTE - 66,64,66,65)
Qualifications: 15 points 
Work experience: 15 points 
State nomination: 5 points / 10 Points

Last year when we applied, graphic designer was in High priority list, but from March 2018, it is not in that list.

Heard from my friend, when we submit the NT research and commitment, we have to rephrase in our own words, so that it doesn't looks it was copied from an earlier sample. But not sure about it.

How many job vacancies did you attached?

Sad for you and worried about my outcome too. I suggest you to wait for ACT. They might open around July or August 2018. Apply as quickly as possible when it opens. Coz last year they closed within 2 or 3 weeks after the nomination was opened.
Meanwhile keep applying for jobs in ACT, and collect all the reply emails even if it is a rejection of the offer. So that you can submit those for ACT.

This is my plan, as I am sensing there is a slim chance that my NT application would get a positive outcome.
If you have any ideas or plans, kindly share. Thanks.


----------



## dollydesignz (Oct 24, 2017)

senthil3012 said:


> Hi RKD, I'm in the same boat as you. (Graphic designer with 8+ years of experience). Now am worried after seeing your outcome, I am 5 points lesser than you. I applied for NT nomination around Nov 2017, and waiting for the outcome.
> 
> Age: 25 points
> English: 0 points (PTE - 66,64,66,65)
> ...


Regarding Graphic Designer. What kind of words you have written in your NT research and commitment and how many words or pages ?
Look forward to your response.


----------



## RKD (Apr 10, 2018)

dollydesignz said:


> Regarding Graphic Designer. What kind of words you have written in your NT research and commitment and how many words or pages ?
> Look forward to your response.



I had written a 2 page letter, approx 950 words. 
However, I had not included any specific job applications etc, because obviously, these would have been filled in by the time NT reviews it 6-8 months later. I think thats my folly.


----------



## RKD (Apr 10, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> of course then you may receive an invite for 190
> 
> Yes you are correct *Currently* you dont have chance in SA (as you require 90 points for your occupation) * but* if you can get 8 in each in IELTS or 79 in each in PTE (I think you can easily do that), your point will increase to 85 (high points) (with SS points for SA) then you can apply for SS in at least in early July 2018.


Thanks for the words of encouragement. Truly helpful at this stage. I think i need to refocus, and get that 8 in all IELTS and then hope we get somewhere. 

Just checked, and NT also now is closed for my ANZSCO code 232411. Slimmer chances


----------



## RKD (Apr 10, 2018)

senthil3012 said:


> Hi RKD, I'm in the same boat as you. (Graphic designer with 8+ years of experience). Now am worried after seeing your outcome, I am 5 points lesser than you. I applied for NT nomination around Nov 2017, and waiting for the outcome.
> 
> Age: 25 points
> English: 0 points (PTE - 66,64,66,65)
> ...



Hi, 
I think you can get some additional points for English. Currently, we per your profile, youre not scoring any for that. Work on that and lets hope things work out favourably, now that NT also isn't sponsoring us. 

I hadnt included any job applications, since i thought that it would be redundant by the time the NT reviewed my application. My bad, and a HIGH price to pay for my mistake!


----------



## dollydesignz (Oct 24, 2017)

RKD said:


> I had written a 2 page letter, approx 950 words.
> However, I had not included any specific job applications etc, because obviously, these would have been filled in by the time NT reviews it 6-8 months later. I think thats my folly.


Thank you for your response. Its a lot of words. I wish you all the best.
What document format have you used. Is it DOC or PDF or some other ?


----------



## SnowyWinter (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks for the guidance


----------



## SnowyWinter (Jan 1, 2018)

I wonder if the timeline is going to improve next year.


----------



## RKD (Apr 10, 2018)

dollydesignz said:


> Thank you for your response. Its a lot of words. I wish you all the best.
> What document format have you used. Is it DOC or PDF or some other ?


regular word document (.docx)


----------



## Tara2007 (Apr 24, 2015)

To rkd, is there any strict requirement on NT list for your code to present job offer? If not, I recommend you to reapply with the additional document - scans of vacancies in Darwin and surrounded areas, min 7 vacancies you must show, , do print screen to word and convert it to PDF, file must be in PDF, it will not work if it's a job offer requirement for your code, plus I'm not sure if it is allowed to reapply, 







senthil3012 said:


> RKD said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


----------



## senthil3012 (Mar 9, 2018)

dollydesignz said:


> Regarding Graphic Designer. What kind of words you have written in your NT research and commitment and how many words or pages ?
> Look forward to your response.


Hi dollydesignz, 
I followed the sample letters provided by my agent.

For Commitment to NT, its a 2 page letter. In which it starts with the websites and sources we researched, followed by research on life style, culture & Population and also have to justify how we fit into that. After that about the NT attraction, cost of living and lastly is the career opportunities.

Evidence to demonstrate employability in the NT, is a 1 Page letter.
It shows overview of employability in NT, Professional skills, Work experience. Followed by the advertisement which we have to gather from various sites.


----------



## senthil3012 (Mar 9, 2018)

RKD said:


> Hi,
> I think you can get some additional points for English. Currently, we per your profile, youre not scoring any for that. Work on that and lets hope things work out favourably, now that NT also isn't sponsoring us.
> 
> I hadnt included any job applications, since i thought that it would be redundant by the time the NT reviewed my application. My bad, and a HIGH price to pay for my mistake!


Yes RKD, Agreed. I am waiting for this outcome. Since I had given a lot of try for the English test. 
If the outcome is not in my favour, no choice I have to take the test again. Lets see how it goes.

Don't lose hope, there will be something better waiting for us. All the best.


----------



## RKD (Apr 10, 2018)

Tara2007 said:


> To rkd, is there any strict requirement on NT list for your code to present job offer? If not, I recommend you to reapply with the additional document - scans of vacancies in Darwin and surrounded areas, min 7 vacancies you must show, , do print screen to word and convert it to PDF, file must be in PDF, it will not work if it's a job offer requirement for your code, plus I'm not sure if it is allowed to reapply,


Hi Tara,

At the time when we applied (August 2017) , I don't recall there being any specific requirement for accompanying documentation for a job vacancies. Hence I had not included it. My research was generic in nature, but covered obvious areas like housing, childrens education, job availability etc. 

The reply from NT received in April 2018 expressly stated that no further correspondence would be entertained for this application. Also, as of April 2018, my ANZSCO code 232411 is no longer on the occupations in demand list for NT, so im not sure if i can reapply there until it opens up again.


----------



## Aterra (Oct 30, 2017)

Guys,
I have submitted my application for NT nomination last January, but sadly  my occupation was removed from NT demand list in their last update , which occurred on 11th of April . 

So, now i am not quite sure whether the old application that were submitted prior to this change will be affected with that change or not. 

Did anyone been through a similar situation before. 

my ANZSCO is 263311 , and my points are 55 without state nomination 
(BSC15 , Age 15, Eng. 10, Experience 15)


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

RKD said:


> Tara2007 said:
> 
> 
> > To rkd, is there any strict requirement on NT list for your code to present job offer? If not, I recommend you to reapply with the additional document - scans of vacancies in Darwin and surrounded areas, min 7 vacancies you must show, , do print screen to word and convert it to PDF, file must be in PDF, it will not work if it's a job offer requirement for your code, plus I'm not sure if it is allowed to reapply,
> ...


"The reply from NT received in April 2018 expressly stated that no further correspondence would be entertained for this application" that only means you cannot use this application. You can apply again if you have a change in circumstances like a job offer or new English scores.


----------



## sachinjohny (Apr 5, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> sachinjohny said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


I have only 60 points for 190. Thats Qualifies for min required. Will it b enough for NT only?


----------



## RKD (Apr 10, 2018)

senthil3012 said:


> Hi dollydesignz,
> I followed the sample letters provided by my agent.
> 
> For Commitment to NT, its a 2 page letter. In which it starts with the websites and sources we researched, followed by research on life style, culture & Population and also have to justify how we fit into that. After that about the NT attraction, cost of living and lastly is the career opportunities.
> ...


Hi senthil3012,

Ive sent you a personal message, can you please check and respond.

Thanks.


----------



## senthil3012 (Mar 9, 2018)

RKD said:


> Hi senthil3012,
> 
> Ive sent you a personal message, can you please check and respond.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes RKD, I have sent you the email. Please check.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

sachinjohny said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> > sachinjohny said:
> ...


sachinjohny, for NT, 60 is meeting the criteria for your occupation. Increasing your points might increase your chances, I'm not sure. There seems no evidence that more points means more chance in NT. I feel they seem more concerned about your employability and commitment
In South Australia, your occupation is on the Supplementary list. So if you can get 90 points, you can apply there. SA brings down their points to 80 when the new migration year begins in July. Maybe you can be ready with more points and if your occupation is still on the list, you can apply for SA nomination in July.


----------



## sachinjohny (Apr 5, 2018)

Nt_hopeful said:


> sachinjohny, for NT, 60 is meeting the criteria for your occupation. Increasing your points might increase your chances, I'm not sure. There seems no evidence that more points means more chance in NT. I feel they seem more concerned about your employability and commitment
> In South Australia, your occupation is on the Supplementary list. So if you can get 90 points, you can apply there. SA brings down their points to 80 when the new migration year begins in July. Maybe you can be ready with more points and if your occupation is still on the list, you can apply for SA nomination in July.


*Thanks for the crisp reply ! 

Currently I have 10 points for IELTS ie 7 band. Only chance of increasing the points is that I sud score 8 in IELTS OR 79+ in PTE A. That wud increase my score to 70 for 190 visa and 75 for 489. This is what I have to maximize my chances !!!!! I am relying on approval from NT only and hope I do not have to look for other options. Fingures crossed :amen:*


----------



## Annie ming (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi!Is there anyone here who graduate from CDU and manage to get PR (190/489)?If there are some, can you tell me the points breakdown?
I also want to know about job prospect of Accounting in Darwin especially coming from local Australian graduates.


----------



## senthil3012 (Mar 9, 2018)

Finally received the outcome of the NT nomination application and it is negative.

Application Lodged on 1st Nov 2017. Received outcome on 17th April 2018

"Thank you for your application for the Northern Territory (NT) Government Nomination. This application is unsuccessful. Regrettably you have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your occupation. No evidence was provided of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers or detailed explanations of your suitability for specific employment opportunity examples in the Northern Territory. NT research is generic in nature and limited understanding of the specific environment in the NT was shown. No further correspondence will be made with regards to this application.. "


----------



## Infiniteniny (Aug 17, 2017)

Good day Team,
I am trying to conclude my NT application but each time I Click on the edit icon, It brings up an Internal Server error. What can I do to resolve this? 
Please help with suggestions.


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

senthil3012 said:


> Finally received the outcome of the NT nomination application and it is negative.
> 
> Application Lodged on 1st Nov 2017. Received outcome on 17th April 2018
> 
> "Thank you for your application for the Northern Territory (NT) Government Nomination. This application is unsuccessful. Regrettably you have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your occupation. No evidence was provided of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers or detailed explanations of your suitability for specific employment opportunity examples in the Northern Territory. NT research is generic in nature and limited understanding of the specific environment in the NT was shown. No further correspondence will be made with regards to this application.. "


it seams that they are rejecting most of the people tis days, my application also rejected because not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory


----------



## morpheus90 (Mar 15, 2018)

senthil3012 said:


> Finally received the outcome of the NT nomination application and it is negative.
> 
> Application Lodged on 1st Nov 2017. Received outcome on 17th April 2018
> 
> "Thank you for your application for the Northern Territory (NT) Government Nomination. This application is unsuccessful. Regrettably you have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your occupation. No evidence was provided of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers or detailed explanations of your suitability for specific employment opportunity examples in the Northern Territory. NT research is generic in nature and limited understanding of the specific environment in the NT was shown. No further correspondence will be made with regards to this application.. "


Hey senthil3012, sorry to hear that your application got rejected. 
Can you tell me how many job evidences you had added in your application?


----------



## Infiniteniny (Aug 17, 2017)

Infiniteniny said:


> Good day Team,
> I am trying to conclude my NT application but each time I Click on the edit icon, It brings up an Internal Server error. What can I do to resolve this?
> Please help with suggestions.


Someone please help me.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Infiniteniny said:


> Infiniteniny said:
> 
> 
> > Good day Team,
> ...


You'll have to explain properly what you are facing..I don't remember an edit icon.


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

R Hamdy said:


> it seams that they are rejecting most of the people tis days, my application also rejected because not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory



when did you apply? did you follow any specific format for nt research and suitability, what is your occupation? how many job advertisements have you included.


----------



## Infiniteniny (Aug 17, 2017)

Someone please help me.[/QUOTE]
You'll have to explain properly what you are facing..I don't remember an edit icon.[/QUOTE]

I applied to NT but could not conclude attaching my documents at once which I saved to come back later. So currently it is showing as a draft with the options to either delete or edit. But whenever I click on edit to conclude the application, the internal system error comes up


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

jaf0088 said:


> R Hamdy said:
> 
> 
> > it seams that they are rejecting most of the people tis days, my application also rejected because not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory
> ...


I applied 10 Jul, outcom 21 Mar, I followed what my agency give to me, Mechanical Engineer, 10 jobs.
But when I applied the written explanation of how I meet the criteria for each job was no required.


----------



## dollydesignz (Oct 24, 2017)

Infiniteniny said:


> Someone please help me.


You'll have to explain properly what you are facing..I don't remember an edit icon.[/QUOTE]

I applied to NT but could not conclude attaching my documents at once which I saved to come back later. So currently it is showing as a draft with the options to either delete or edit. But whenever I click on edit to conclude the application, the internal system error comes up[/QUOTE]


Please try not to use a mobile device. Try using a Desktop or Laptop. Try using Multiple browsers. Let me know if this works.


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

*Nt application*



senthil3012 said:


> Finally received the outcome of the NT nomination application and it is negative.
> 
> Application Lodged on 1st Nov 2017. Received outcome on 17th April 2018
> 
> "Thank you for your application for the Northern Territory (NT) Government Nomination. This application is unsuccessful. Regrettably you have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your occupation. No evidence was provided of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers or detailed explanations of your suitability for specific employment opportunity examples in the Northern Territory. NT research is generic in nature and limited understanding of the specific environment in the NT was shown. No further correspondence will be made with regards to this application.. "


Dear Friend,
My candid opinion is that you should not allow this rejection break your determination. It is a good thing that NT was specific about the reason for the rejection (insufficient evidence of employment prospect).
Put yourself together, review your you evidences. Make sure you do not just provide a list of advertised vacancies, provide a few we specific Job descriptions and skills requirement are mentioned. Make reference to the skills you possess, proving that the skills you possess matches most job advert needs.
If you truly want it, please go for it again. May be make use of a fresh email address this time around.
I thank you.


----------



## nacvs (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello,

I wish to know the current processing time for NT State Nomination if I have the job offer in hand and my points are 70 and my occupation falls under the Industry Priority List of Occupations ? 

Thanks


----------



## sachinjohny (Apr 5, 2018)

senthil3012 said:


> Finally received the outcome of the NT nomination application and it is negative.
> 
> Application Lodged on 1st Nov 2017. Received outcome on 17th April 2018
> 
> "Thank you for your application for the Northern Territory (NT) Government Nomination. This application is unsuccessful. Regrettably you have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your occupation. No evidence was provided of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers or detailed explanations of your suitability for specific employment opportunity examples in the Northern Territory. NT research is generic in nature and limited understanding of the specific environment in the NT was shown. No further correspondence will be made with regards to this application.. "


*What was your reference ID ?*


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

Foresythe said:


> Dear Friend,
> My candid opinion is that you should not allow this rejection break your determination. It is a good thing that NT was specific about the reason for the rejection (insufficient evidence of employment prospect).
> Put yourself together, review your you evidences. Make sure you do not just provide a list of advertised vacancies, provide a few we specific Job descriptions and skills requirement are mentioned. Make reference to the skills you possess, proving that the skills you possess matches most job advert needs.
> If you truly want it, please go for it again. May be make use of a fresh email address this time around.
> ...


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

nacvs said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wish to know the current processing time for NT State Nomination if I have the job offer in hand and my points are 70 and my occupation falls under the Industry Priority List of Occupations ?
> 
> Thanks


Regardless of what points you have, 
if your offshore applicant, then 6-8 months approx.
if your onshore applicant, then 1 month.
I don't know if having a job offer will speed up the processing time. Probably, after submitting your application, you could message them asking if it can be expediated because you have a job offer.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Infiniteniny said:


> Someone please help me.


You'll have to explain properly what you are facing..I don't remember an edit icon.[/QUOTE]

I applied to NT but could not conclude attaching my documents at once which I saved to come back later. So currently it is showing as a draft with the options to either delete or edit. But whenever I click on edit to conclude the application, the internal system error comes up[/QUOTE]

Clear cache on your browser and use a PC or laptop. If it continues, you should message migrationNT


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

Nt_hopeful said:


> You'll have to explain properly what you are facing..I don't remember an edit icon.


 I applied to NT but could not conclude attaching my documents at once which I saved to come back later. So currently it is showing as a draft with the options to either delete or edit. But whenever I click on edit to conclude the application, the internal system error comes up[/QUOTE]

Clear cache on your browser and use a PC or laptop. If it continues, you should message migrationNT[/QUOTE]

need advice, is it essential to provide individual explanation that how I meet the requirements of each included job advertisements separately


----------



## faizan15 (Apr 22, 2018)

senthil3012 said:


> Finally received the outcome of the NT nomination application and it is negative.
> 
> Application Lodged on 1st Nov 2017. Received outcome on 17th April 2018
> 
> "Thank you for your application for the Northern Territory (NT) Government Nomination. This application is unsuccessful. Regrettably you have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your occupation. No evidence was provided of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers or detailed explanations of your suitability for specific employment opportunity examples in the Northern Territory. NT research is generic in nature and limited understanding of the specific environment in the NT was shown. No further correspondence will be made with regards to this application.. "


Dera Senthil3012

Please advise below, so that I can assist you in re-lodging your application with better chances of success:

1. Is your occupation is in NT occupation list at the moment?
2. How many job ad's you included in your application?
3. Did you include explanation of relevance with that job and your skill/experience?
4. Did you cover all aspects of living in NT in your research like, cost of living, income prospects, education, climate and housing?


----------



## ysabelle (Apr 22, 2018)

Hello. I am a newbie here.
I hope I can ask advice regarding NT State Sponsorship.
I am already in AU and NT has opened skill where I can apply. I already have my EOI, my points for 190 is 60 and 489 is 65 respectively. I already created my account in the NT website and will start collecting and preparing all the requirements.

Am I considered an onshore applicant since I am in Australia even if I am in a different state? Also, does anyone have any idea how long is the process?


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

ysabelle said:


> Hello. I am a newbie here.
> I hope I can ask advice regarding NT State Sponsorship.
> I am already in AU and NT has opened skill where I can apply. I already have my EOI, my points for 190 is 60 and 489 is 65 respectively. I already created my account in the NT website and will start collecting and preparing all the requirements.
> 
> Am I considered an onshore applicant since I am in Australia even if I am in a different state? Also, does anyone have any idea how long is the process?


I found this information on the NT Common Questions page:
"I graduated in another state of Australia and my occupation is on the NT Migration Occupation List, am I eligible for NT nomination?

Yes, however unless you can show that you have lived and worked in your skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation in the NT for at least six months, your application will not be successful."

This link has more information:
http://www.australiasnorthernterrit...-information-if-you-already-live-in-australia


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

jaf0088 said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> > You'll have to explain properly what you are facing..I don't remember an edit icon.
> ...


Clear cache on your browser and use a PC or laptop. If it continues, you should message migrationNT[/QUOTE]

need advice, is it essential to provide individual explanation that how I meet the requirements of each included job advertisements separately[/QUOTE]

jaf0088, I found this on the NT Common Questions webpage. Hope it answers your query.
"How do I show 'strong evidence of positive employment prospects'?

Evidence could be provided in a number of ways:

- A statement as to how your skills and experience are inline with NT employer needs. Obviously someone without relevant experience will not be able to demonstrate they are employable. For example an aircraft mechanic who does not have experience working on planes that we have in the NT will not be able to demonstrate they are employable.
- A letter of offer of employment.
- Provide job advertisements (make copies of the job advertisements - do not show webpage links only) and provide a written explanation of how you meet the criteria."

From the above passage, I guess it is a good idea to give individual explanations on how you meet the criteria for each job ad.


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

*NT 190 Eligibility*

Hi, I am a newbie in this particular forum. Below is my EOI details:
ANZSCO: 263111 (Computer Network Professionals)
DOE: 08/11/2017
Age: *30*
Education: *15*
PTE-A: *10*
Onshore XP in NSW: *5*
PY: *5*
Living in AU: *5*
189: *70*
190: *75* 

My agent submitted non-separated EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW) and I am weary of the situation of Australian immigration this FY. I heard frequently that NSW only invite applicants with superior English as I am struggling to get 79+ each on PTE. Switching NSW to NT has popped out on my mind recently and there are couple of questions I would like to ask to you guys:

1. Am I eligible for NT nomination based on the details above?
2. I am currently offshore as I was forced to leave AU after living there for 8,5 years. Is offshore applicant chance more difficult than onshore people?


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

hakim92 said:


> Hi, I am a newbie in this particular forum. Below is my EOI details:
> ANZSCO: 263111 (Computer Network Professionals)
> DOE: 08/11/2017
> Age: *30*
> ...


1. Your occupation is on NT state occupation list. But there is an additional condition for your occupation. You need a job offer from an NT employer in order to apply for NT nomination.
2. It seems it is easier to get nomination if you are onshore. It is certainly faster to get a response for your application if you are onshore.
Since you have left AU already, you're considered offshore. Processing time is 6-8months.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Have anyone else received responses from NT?


----------



## FreedoM_Olga (Dec 10, 2017)

hakim92 said:


> 1. Am I eligible for NT nomination based on the details above?
> 2. I am currently offshore as I was forced to leave AU after living there for 8,5 years. Is offshore applicant chance more difficult than onshore people?


Hi, Hakim

1. Based on your informtion above you are eligible to lodge your application in order to get sponsorship from NT, NSW and VIC (190 visa).


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

Nt_hopeful said:


> 1. Your occupation is on NT state occupation list. But there is an additional condition for your occupation. You need a job offer from an NT employer in order to apply for NT nomination.
> 2. It seems it is easier to get nomination if you are onshore. It is certainly faster to get a response for your application if you are onshore.
> Since you have left AU already, you're considered offshore. Processing time is 6-8months.


Hi Nt_hopeful,

Thank you for the reply.

If I was unable to provide NT job offer, would I be rejected even though I have Onshore XP in NSW?
Another thing, do NT gov prefer applicants with Superior English?

Thank you.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

hakim92 said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Your occupation is on NT state occupation list. But there is an additional condition for your occupation. You need a job offer from an NT employer in order to apply for NT nomination.
> ...


For your occupation, it is compulsory to provide a job offer. You can check out NT government visa nomination website for more information.
http://www.australiasnorthernterrit...nment-visa-nomination/skilled-nominated-visas

Some occupations need a high level of English. According to NT occupation list, your occupation needs Competent English level. 
http://www.australiasnorthernterrit...thern-territory-migration-occupation-list-a-f

Please check out the links I gave above. A lot of information is there.


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi,

I got my NT nomination recently. 
This is what I submitted for getting the nominations as I saw several people had rejections recent days.

- A good commitment letter (2 pages) - Include briefly how NT lifestyle matches you, how you able to grab a job easily, your commitment to work and live in NT, living standards of NT, cost of living, why NT is good than other cities of Aussie

- A survey (Resettlement plan with costs, monthly expenditure, plans of grabbing a job, Explain and show them you know NT lifestyle very well, most importantly include the costs like accommodation, food, and everything to show them that you know the cost incurred, if you have children say your plans for them as education) I wrote 09 pages.

- Though my job is not in the NT job list I could apply for it as I showed them I have several jobs to apply. See the NT web site you can see we can apply still to NT if our jobs are in the Australian migration list. But you should prove it by submitting several job vacancies. I attached 22. And wrote 2 pages letter saying how I can easily find a job.

- I have several friends there, so I included them too.

- My spouse had a positive feedback from an employer in NT one year back so I included it too and said we both love to serve the territory positively. 

- And enough bank balance

Best of luck!
Hope this will help you.

P/S: If your age is going to be exceeded please raise them your concern by sending them a message via online system. They look into it. My age point is reducing by April and I sent them a message, so it worked.


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

hakim92 said:


> Hi Nt_hopeful,
> 
> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> ...


The NT Government will consider your application for nomination if *one* of the following applies:

1. your skilled occupation is on the NT Migration Occupation List
2. you have a skilled occupation that is on the Australian Government's current list of eligible skilled occupations but not on the NT Migration Occupation List and you provide strong evidence of good employment prospects in the NT in your skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation
3. you have successfully completed an eligible enrolled course - full-time and for at least two years at a college or university in the NT
4. you have a skilled occupation on the Australian Government's current list of eligible skilled occupations and you can demonstrate strong, well-established family connections in the NT
5. you meet the NT residency and work requirements if you are living in Australia. Read important information if you already live in Australia.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Chash said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my NT nomination recently.
> This is what I submitted for getting the nominations as I saw several people had rejections recent days.
> ...


Hi Chash, first of all, Congratulations on getting nomination. 
When you submit your application? And when did you receive your response? 

I will also be losing points to age milestone in June. When did you message NT about it? What did you tell in your message to them? Did they reply? What did they say? How long did it take for them to give your outcome, from the date you messaged them about your age deadline?

Sorry for so many questions but finally found someone in similar situation
So please answer my questions 🙂


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

Chash said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my NT nomination recently.
> This is what I submitted for getting the nominations as I saw several people had rejections recent days.
> ...


when did you apply and what is your reference number? when did you get your response?


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

Nt_hopeful said:


> Hi Chash, first of all, Congratulations on getting nomination.
> When you submit your application? And when did you receive your response?
> 
> I will also be losing points to age milestone in June. When did you message NT about it? What did you tell in your message to them? Did they reply? What did they say? How long did it take for them to give your outcome, from the date you messaged them about your age deadline?
> ...


Sent my nomination on March first week. I sent them a request few days after, but didnt get any reply.
Then sent a message after a month (and just several days before my bday) that is April 16.
Then they sent me the nomination a day after.

You raise your age issue too. Send your message via the online system not a mail. They dont reply to mails. I saw few people faced same issues of their ages and they got nomination after raising the concerns. Thats why I tried too. It worked. :roll:


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Chash said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Chash, first of all, Congratulations on getting nomination.
> ...


Thanks for the information, Chash. It is really helpful. I will send a message too before my birthday in June. Can you tell me what your nominated occupation is?


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

Nt_hopeful said:


> Thanks for the information, Chash. It is really helpful. I will send a message too before my birthday in June. Can you tell me what your nominated occupation is?


No worries. Telecommunication s Engineer. If there s anything to know feel free to ask me


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

jaf0088 said:


> when did you apply and what is your reference number? when did you get your response?


Sent my nomination on March first week. I sent them a request few days after, but didnt get any reply.
Then sent a message after a month (and just several days before my bday) that is April 16.
Then they sent me the nomination a day after.


----------



## Annie ming (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi sanjay_nnn, can you share points breakdown?


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Chash said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the information, Chash. It is really helpful. I will send a message too before my birthday in June. Can you tell me what your nominated occupation is?
> ...


Will do that. Thanks. 😊


----------



## truc (Feb 20, 2017)

*Online mail address*

Hi, how you send them message via online system, as I cannot edit message tab bar in "online application queries"

Please instruct me as I also lose age in short time period.





Nt_hopeful said:


> Hi Chash, first of all, Congratulations on getting nomination.
> When you submit your application? And when did you receive your response?
> 
> I will also be losing points to age milestone in June. When did you message NT about it? What did you tell in your message to them? Did they reply? What did they say? How long did it take for them to give your outcome, from the date you messaged them about your age deadline?
> ...


----------



## truc (Feb 20, 2017)

*Online mail address*

Hi, how you send them message via online system, as I cannot edit message tab bar in "online application queries"

Please instruct me as I also lose age in short time period.




Chash said:


> Sent my nomination on March first week. I sent them a request few days after, but didnt get any reply.
> Then sent a message after a month (and just several days before my bday) that is April 16.
> Then they sent me the nomination a day after.


----------



## Mariagg (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi All, 
My application was submitted in Oct 2017 on the 27th with my ref number being 1125..
Do they work with reference numbers or job codes, as I read somewhere in this forum that someone with a November application got a rejection email..
In 1 day we will complete 6 months and we still haven’t heard anything. 
We are currently in Bangalore and haven’t enrolled our kids for the new academic year hoping something will come thru..
We are also registered for PTE once agin to enable us to get high points for stream 2 in NSW..
Please advise about NT as we really wanted this to work out..
The application in the portal is not editable and says waiting for admin review still..
any possibilities of being looked at soon ?


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

truc said:


> Hi, how you send them message via online system, as I cannot edit message tab bar in "online application queries"
> 
> Please instruct me as I also lose age in short time period.


This is what I faced too. Finding the way of sending messages was really difficult as it is tricky. 

Just go to home page where the "DETAILS" tab appears
Click on it and then, "MESSAGES", then "NEW MESSAGES"

:violin::violin::violin::violin:


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

truc said:


> Hi, how you send them message via online system, as I cannot edit message tab bar in "online application queries"
> 
> Please instruct me as I also lose age in short time period.


Login to your online account. 
You will see your submitted application. Click the button next to it "Details"
There will be a tab "Messages". Click that and send a new message to MigrationNT.

I replied to your private message but I made a mistake in the steps. The above steps are the correct ones.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Mariagg said:


> Hi All,
> My application was submitted in Oct 2017 on the 27th with my ref number being 1125..
> Do they work with reference numbers or job codes, as I read somewhere in this forum that someone with a November application got a rejection email..
> In 1 day we will complete 6 months and we still haven’t heard anything.
> ...


Unfortunately, nobody really knows how MigrationNT does their processing. I thought it was according to the submitted date and thought they have reached November applications. But now that you are saying your October application is not processed yet, I don't know for sure.

But their website says 6-8 months processing time. So your outcome could come anytime in the next 2 months. Hopefully. 

Maybe you could message them from your online account. But they have clearly written not to ask for status so I don't know if that is a good idea. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Mariagg (Mar 14, 2018)

Nt_hopeful said:


> Unfortunately, nobody really knows how MigrationNT does their processing. I thought it was according to the submitted date and thought they have reached November applications. But now that you are saying your October application is not processed yet, I don't know for sure.
> 
> But their website says 6-8 months processing time. So your outcome could come anytime in the next 2 months. Hopefully.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply, tru, we wanted to message but held off since we didn’t want to make any of our questions affect the outcome of our invitation.. 
Keeping hopes positive since we are ending the 6 months wait period....


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

*NT - 190 for 221112*

Hi All,

Can any one of you let me know if NT is issuing nominations for Visa 190 for Management Accountants? 

Other Questions:
Can any one brief me on what is to be included in the following;

Q1 Commitment letter

Q2 Evidence of detailed research into living and working in the NT 

Q3 Copies of documents evidencing the main applicants employbility in NT.

Your help is appreciated!


----------



## RKD (Apr 10, 2018)

Mariagg said:


> Hi All,
> My application was submitted in Oct 2017 on the 27th with my ref number being 1125..
> Do they work with reference numbers or job codes, as I read somewhere in this forum that someone with a November application got a rejection email..
> In 1 day we will complete 6 months and we still haven’t heard anything.
> ...


Hi,

Not to dampen your hopes, but holding back your child's academic year is not advisible. NT takes upto 8 months to revert. If its a rejection or a delay, then you've lost a whole academic year for your child, which will require alot of explanation in years to come. Suggest you proceed with life as normal. 

If and when it comes, you will still have a few months of formalities like waiting for your ITA to come, your police clearence, medicals etc. Then the physical move from here to a new country, settling down, new school admissions.... you get the drift. 

There isnt a way to get a faster outcome. I believe everyone will then believe their case merits a fast outcome!

All the best!


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Mariagg said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, nobody really knows how MigrationNT does their processing. I thought it was according to the submitted date and thought they have reached November applications. But now that you are saying your October application is not processed yet, I don't know for sure.
> ...


I agree with RKD about going about life as normal since this procedure is a long one. We haven't got a response yet but we decided to proceed our normal life until we finish the whole process. That means continuing school for my kids, keeping our jobs. 
I would advice you to do the same. You might lose some money if you don't finish the school term or year. But it's better than not sending them to school. It is so hard to get admission to good schools nowadays.


----------



## Mariagg (Mar 14, 2018)

Nt_hopeful said:


> I agree with RKD about going about life as normal since this procedure is a long one. We haven't got a response yet but we decided to proceed our normal life until we finish the whole process. That means continuing school for my kids, keeping our jobs.
> I would advice you to do the same. You might lose some money if you don't finish the school term or year. But it's better than not sending them to school. It is so hard to get admission to good schools nowadays.


Totally in agreement... we did speak to the school and they have agreed to keep the child as long as it takes... which is a huge relief for us...


----------



## Mariagg (Mar 14, 2018)

RKD said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not to dampen your hopes, but holding back your child's academic year is not advisible. NT takes upto 8 months to revert. If its a rejection or a delay, then you've lost a whole academic year for your child, which will require alot of explanation in years to come. Suggest you proceed with life as normal.
> 
> ...


Tank u for ur reply...totally in agreement. We spoke to the school and they have agreed to keep the child as long as it takes.. a huge relief for us ...


----------



## mnoor91 (Jan 3, 2017)

I have got skills assessment for 261312 Developer Programmer and looking to apply for 489 in NT through a job offer. 

Does the job have to be very specific towards Developer Programmer or it can be something similar like Web Developer, Network Administrator, Database Administrator, Software Engineer, Analyst Programmer?


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

mnoor91 said:


> I have got skills assessment for 261312 Developer Programmer and looking to apply for 489 in NT through a job offer.
> 
> Does the job have to be very specific towards Developer Programmer or it can be something similar like Web Developer, Network Administrator, Database Administrator, Software Engineer, Analyst Programmer?


Hello mnoor91, 
This is what the NT migration website says about job offer:

"If an offer of employment is required, it must be for a minimum of six months and can be part-time or full-time work in your nominated occupation or a closely related occupation. Casual employment is not accepted."
Read more at:
Common questions for NT Government visa nominations | Australia's Northern Territory

So I guess that means your job offer can be a closely related occupation as well.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

cm1212 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can any one of you let me know if NT is issuing nominations for Visa 190 for Management Accountants?
> 
> ...


Hello cm1212,
Your occupation is on the NT Migration Occupation list, so you can apply for 190 or 489.
NT Migration Occupation List | Australia's Northern Territory

Few days ago another member, Chash, provided some details about what to include in your application. I thought you will find it informative so I'm copy-pasting Chash's post here for your reference:
_Hi,

I got my NT nomination recently. 
This is what I submitted for getting the nominations as I saw several people had rejections recent days.

- A good commitment letter (2 pages) - Include briefly how NT lifestyle matches you, how you able to grab a job easily, your commitment to work and live in NT, living standards of NT, cost of living, why NT is good than other cities of Aussie

- A survey (Resettlement plan with costs, monthly expenditure, plans of grabbing a job, Explain and show them you know NT lifestyle very well, most importantly include the costs like accommodation, food, and everything to show them that you know the cost incurred, if you have children say your plans for them as education) I wrote 09 pages.

- Though my job is not in the NT job list I could apply for it as I showed them I have several jobs to apply. See the NT web site you can see we can apply still to NT if our jobs are in the Australian migration list. But you should prove it by submitting several job vacancies. I attached 22. And wrote 2 pages letter saying how I can easily find a job.

- I have several friends there, so I included them too.

- My spouse had a positive feedback from an employer in NT one year back so I included it too and said we both love to serve the territory positively. 

- And enough bank balance

Best of luck!
Hope this will help you.

P/S: If your age is going to be exceeded please raise them your concern by sending them a message via online system. They look into it. My age point is reducing by April and I sent them a message, so it worked. _

All the best, cm1212


----------



## Infiniteniny (Aug 17, 2017)

dollydesignz said:


> Infiniteniny said:
> 
> 
> > Someone please help me.
> ...


 I applied to NT but could not conclude attaching my documents at once which I saved to come back later. So currently it is showing as a draft with the options to either delete or edit. But whenever I click on edit to conclude the application, the internal system error comes up[/QUOTE]


Please try not to use a mobile device. Try using a Desktop or Laptop. Try using Multiple browsers. Let me know if this works.[/QUOTE]

I have used different browsers on a laptop and I am still getting the same error message. Please what is NT email address so I can escalate to them and see if I can get a solution?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Was filling EOI 190 for NT, need some help regarding Financial capacity documents and commitment letter. How to cope with both the said points. Any help would be much appreciated!

Regards


----------



## pranavvij (Jan 1, 2018)

Dear all,

I applied for 190 VISA under job code ICT Project Manager (135112) with 80 points (75 pure and 5 state sponsorship points). Go the preinvite call on 5 March and filed my request in VICTORIA on Mar 16. Unfortunately, Victoria has rejected my invite citing reasons that my profile does not match their requirements. I have full ACS assessment and 20 points with a 90 out of 90 score in PTE.

Please help with your opinion on the available options at hand :

1. Apply for 190 - 135112 in Northern Territory since that is the only other state which has this job code open. Only city in Northern Territory is Darwin. It has low population and is really far from southern australia
2. Reapply for ACS assessment under a different job code like Software Engineer (which is closest to my profile and which is how I started my career) under the 189 scheme

My EOI status in Skill select still shows "SUBMITTED" which I wonder why. I have one invite in my "Correspondence" list.

Another query, being rejected from VICTORIA - what does this mean ? Will this have a negative impact on any type of VISA I apply ? Shall I go ahead with 190 in NT or 189 attempt ?

Thanks a lot for nay sort of responses on this one.

Cheers!
Pranav


----------



## HasijaR (Feb 17, 2018)

Chash said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my NT nomination recently.
> This is what I submitted for getting the nominations as I saw several people had rejections recent days.
> ...


Hi Chash,

If i have 60 points under 190 and 65 under 489 with my PTE having 10 points, would it help if i attempt PTE again to score 20 and raise my points for 190 to 70 and for 489 to 75? My friend told me the more the points, the sooner one gets the response on EOI. Any idea about it, or would it anyways take 6-8 months to get feedback for EOI regardless of how much points we score. Thanks.


----------



## NT_8_IS (Mar 5, 2018)

I got my 489 invite already few days ago after 6 months waiting.


----------



## Infiniteniny (Aug 17, 2017)

Good day Team,
Please how do I send message to NT concerning my application. I cannot seem to edit my draft application, once I click Edit, it pops up an error message.


----------



## Aterra (Oct 30, 2017)

Infiniteniny said:


> Good day Team,
> Please how do I send message to NT concerning my application. I cannot seem to edit my draft application, once I click Edit, it pops up an error message.


you have to press on the "Details" icon that is to the left side of your application status, and once you get to the new page, you can select messages from the upper part. Finally, a new message icon will appear at the bottom of the messages page, which you have to click it to compose your email.


----------



## R Hamdy (Nov 15, 2017)

NT_8_IS said:


> I got my 489 invite already few days ago after 6 months waiting.


Congratulations, what is your application number?


----------



## NT_8_IS (Mar 5, 2018)

R Hamdy said:


> Congratulations, what is your application number?


It was 9++ applied in mid Oct 2017. you can follow my visa application journey on my site. I discuss there how I go through commitment letter and employ-ability requirements. message me if you have any questions.


----------



## ssckkani (Dec 2, 2017)

What is your site?


----------



## ssckkani (Dec 2, 2017)

Can you please send me the link to your post on that site via pm?


----------



## Infiniteniny (Aug 17, 2017)

NT_8_IS said:


> R Hamdy said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations, what is your application number?
> ...


Please can you PM me the site too


----------



## NT_8_IS (Mar 5, 2018)

ssckkani said:


> Can you please send me the link to your post on that site via pm?


i believed i sent you pm


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

NT_8_IS said:


> i believed i sent you pm


I would be grateful if you send me the link also. I am in dark to solve some problems, please help.


----------



## david dale (Apr 30, 2018)

Infiniteniny said:


> Please can you PM me the site too


Bros abeg PM me the site too. you get mouth.


----------



## NT_8_IS (Mar 5, 2018)

guys just send me message as it is against the rule to advertise here.


----------



## dollydesignz (Oct 24, 2017)

NT_8_IS said:


> guys just send me message as it is against the rule to advertise here.


Please share your site details via PM if possible.


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi,

It would be helpful if you can PM me too. Apart from this I have a question, you have applied for 489 and were successful. Why did'nt you go for 190?

Thanks!



NT_8_IS said:


> guys just send me message as it is against the rule to
> advertise here.


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

HasijaR said:


> Hi Chash,
> 
> If i have 60 points under 190 and 65 under 489 with my PTE having 10 points, would it help if i attempt PTE again to score 20 and raise my points for 190 to 70 and for 489 to 75? My friend told me the more the points, the sooner one gets the response on EOI. Any idea about it, or would it anyways take 6-8 months to get feedback for EOI regardless of how much points we score. Thanks.


Hi,

The fast reply from the EOI's points will affect only for 189(Independent) Visa as Skill Select is selecting candidates depending on the points score, nor other requirements. If you go for 190, states select candidates with the highest score to nominate. Suppose, but not sure, If the candidate has enough points but he is not fulfilling requirements they are looking for, they will not give the sponsorship.

If we go for state sponsorship under 489, they don't look for the highest points, most probably they give the sponsorship if you fulfill all the requirements they are asking. As I have only 60 points (50+10) but fulfilled their requirement. I heard several stories who had more points than me but hadn't the sponsorship


For NT nomination, they are taking 7-8 months time to give a response whatever it is for offshore applicants unless for special requirements. And yes, they don't speed up the process if you score more points. I guess, they serve application number basis whatever the score they have. If the applicant has all the requirements they are looking for they are giving the approval straight away.


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi,

In my case I have applied for 190. I have 70 points as on date with the nomination. On 2nd June my PTE results will be 2yrs old. If you all have seen that the PTE results are valid from 2yrs of the date of issue, so do I need to appear for the exams again?

Pls help guyz





Chash said:


> Hi,
> 
> The fast reply from the EOI's points will affect only for 189(Independent) Visa as Skill Select is selecting candidates depending on the points score, nor other requirements. If you go for 190, states select candidates with the highest score to nominate. Suppose, but not sure, If the candidate has enough points but he is not fulfilling requirements they are looking for, they will not give the sponsorship.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

cm1212 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my case I have applied for 190. I have 70 points as on date with the nomination. On 2nd June my PTE results will be 2yrs old. If you all have seen that the PTE results are valid from 2yrs of the date of issue, so do I need to appear for the exams again?
> 
> Pls help guyz


Your EOI will be locked when you have the invitation from skill select. If you get an invitation by 2nd of June, you are safe. 

If you don't get an invitation by the expiry date, I guess you need to sit again for the exam and update your EOI basing the newest results. 

Experts, please correct if I am wrong.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Chash said:


> Your EOI will be locked when you have the invitation from skill select. If you get an invitation by 2nd of June, you are safe.
> 
> If you don't get an invitation by the expiry date, I guess you need to sit again for the exam and update your EOI basing the newest results.
> 
> Experts, please correct if I am wrong.


cm1212, pte results are valid for only 2 years. After the expiry date, it will be removed from online.
So even if your invitation comes and your EOI points will be locked, you will not be able to prove your English test score when you submit docs for the visa because it will be removed from PTE records. This will only end badly. 
So you need to take the test again and update NT with this information along with the proof of the newest English scores, before 2nd June.

I hope my explanation was clear.


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Thanks Guyz!

I am working on PTE hope this time I am able to achieve 79 that raises the hope further.

Just asking you again, can we ask NT to expedite the matter as the PTE scores are gonna expire, I know it sounds a bit kiddish....;-)


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

cm1212 said:


> Thanks Guyz!
> 
> I am working on PTE hope this time I am able to achieve 79 that raises the hope further.
> 
> Just asking you again, can we ask NT to expedite the matter as the PTE scores are gonna expire, I know it sounds a bit kiddish....;-)


Don't know and I have not read of anyone facing similar issue. I suppose you could try it but don't stop with preparing for PTE.


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

Nt_hopeful said:


> cm1212, pte results are valid for only 2 years. After the expiry date, it will be removed from online.
> So even if your invitation comes and your EOI points will be locked, you will not be able to prove your English test score when you submit docs for the visa because it will be removed from PTE records. This will only end badly.
> So you need to take the test again and update NT with this information along with the proof of the newest English scores, before 2nd June.
> 
> I hope my explanation was clear.


PTE taken in the last 36 months is acceptable in EOI filing.


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

This is what is confusing. While filing the EOI it asks for English Test appeared in last 3 years. And PTE says the scores are only valid for 2 years.





expat2expat said:


> PTE taken in the last 36 months is acceptable in EOI filing.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

cm1212 said:


> This is what is confusing. While filing the EOI it asks for English Test appeared in last 3 years. And PTE says the scores are only valid for 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both r true. Home Affairs website says English test is valid for 3 years and PTE says it is valid for 2 years. 
I would go with PTE's words. Since PTE will remove the score when expired. That will be problematic when DIBP does verification of the test results.


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

cm1212 said:


> Thanks Guyz!
> 
> I am working on PTE hope this time I am able to achieve 79 that raises the hope further.
> 
> Just asking you again, can we ask NT to expedite the matter as the PTE scores are gonna expire, I know it sounds a bit kiddish....;-)


Give a try. Most probably, they will have a look. Send them a message via the online system, not mails. At least you can have a result whatever it is and do not need to pay for PTE again.


----------



## dollydesignz (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi All,

Today I received an email and my NT invite application was rejected.

My reference number was 1101. It was submitted on 19 OCT, 2017 . Points were 60

"Thank you for your application for the Northern Territory (NT) Government Nomination. The NT Government has very limited places for nomination per year. Hence our assessment process has to select the best candidates to be beneficial to the Territory. Unfortunately this application is unsuccessful. Regrettably you have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your occupation. No evidence was provided of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers or detailed explanations of your suitability for specific employment opportunity examples in the Northern Territory. Limited understanding of the NT and of the NT employment market was shown. You may submit a new application for NT nomination in the future if you believe you can put together a strong application. No further correspondence will be made with regard to this application.."

My understanding from process:
1) POINTS do matter, even though applications are being opened as per reference numbers.
2) If you are OFFshore candidate, You MUST MUST show some correspondence with employers. My statement of skills was all custom typed and 10 page long. The only thing it missed was correspondence with employers.
3) Try to show some local contacts if possible.

Regards,
Dolly


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Tough one!

No employer will ever respond to an email if you ask them about employment.





dollydesignz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received an email and my NT invite application was rejected.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arisslover (Mar 8, 2018)

Apply to the job and get response even if is a negative one. Attach both as prove of employability


----------



## hunk (Jan 3, 2016)

please send me link on private message


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

cm1212 said:


> Tough one!
> 
> No employer will ever respond to an email if you ask them about employment.


i disagree. If you have a strong background/experience that is really fitting to the job post they will respond.

Most common response I received was they prefer onshore application and with working rights already. They usually ask to get in touch with them once in NT already and with working rights. This kind of replies are helpful for you application. 

Never attached negative replies it will just do harm than good to your nomination application.

That's what i did to my application. I originally applied for 190 but they refused and offered me 489 I also have 60pts.


----------



## Shanimba1 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi folks
It’s Bilal from Act.i have 60 points breaking down precisely age 30,PTE 10, A qualification 20.
I need NT nomination for190 visa.Could you please advice about that and any agent if you have any idea so I can get 2 points to lodge my PR
Regards


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

Arisslover said:


> Apply to the job and get response even if is a negative one. Attach both as prove of employability


Was this works in your application? 

Because i doubt that this will give positive input to your application.

Employ-ability can be evidenced by job postings about your work. attached at least three job post requiring your skills and qualification. Discuss in your own word how you are fit for the position by outlining the qualification and experience you have.

Try to research also the demand of your job. For example if you are an accountant. Discuss that in each business accountants are required because ..... write the reason supported with facts and data from the internet. provide the link so they can verify that the data presented really exist.

I used to discussed also the employment rate in NT, how it compares prior year, and to the entire Australia.


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Thanks for this insight Buddy!

This is the same info I have got a couple of days back from a migrant to NT. But how much time do the employers or recruiters take for replying? As I am scared we are just heading towards the year-end and the dept may halt the migration program temporary.





expat2expat said:


> i disagree. If you have a strong background/experience that is really fitting to the job post they will respond.
> 
> Most common response I received was they prefer onshore application and with working rights already. They usually ask to get in touch with them once in NT already and with working rights. This kind of replies are helpful for you application.
> 
> ...


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

cm1212 said:


> Thanks for this insight Buddy!
> 
> This is the same info I have got a couple of days back from a migrant to NT. But how much time do the employers or recruiters take for replying? As I am scared we are just heading towards the year-end and the dept may halt the migration program temporary.


TBH its all depends on your skills and qualifications. I can only speak based on my experience. Not to boast or something.. I am lucky enough that with my profession i work in one of leading firmworldwide . when I tried communicating to other leading firms of the same industry, it only takes like few days and i got reply. 

Just recently after i got my ITA. I tried contacting one firm in NT. I inform them that I am soon to move in NT but currently on visa application stage, I told him i want to connect with future employer just in case there are opportunities for me to apply once i got my visa. Few days later he replied and asked to forward my CV to him.


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi folks,

Anyone of you knows a group or a forum with the migrants of NT?


----------



## dollydesignz (Oct 24, 2017)

expat2expat said:


> i disagree. If you have a strong background/experience that is really fitting to the job post they will respond.
> 
> Most common response I received was they prefer onshore application and with working rights already. They usually ask to get in touch with them once in NT already and with working rights. This kind of replies are helpful for you application.
> 
> ...


Did you receive a 489 invite with 60 points this year ( i.e between July 2017 to Present ) OR was it before July 2017

Because it sounds like "Once upon a time story". It would eye opening for everyone if you got invitation with 60 points this year. 

Getting 489 invite at 60 points this year should have definitely shown in invitation round reports here https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/18-april-2018-invitation-round.aspx

I do not think this 489 invitation points score dropped to 60 this year atleast.

I assume your experience of invitation is from older time. Please correct me if wrong.

If it is indeed old experience, then please mention in a message to everyone, so other people do have a realistic knowledge about the present process, not old process.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

dollydesignz said:


> expat2expat said:
> 
> 
> > i disagree. If you have a strong background/experience that is really fitting to the job post they will respond.
> ...


There two types of 489 visa. One is like 189, invitation through SkillSelect. The other 489 is temporary state sponsored. The link you provided is for data for the SkillSelect invitation type.

What expat2expat and others are talking about is the state sponsored 489. 

I believe Chash got 489 state sponsored nomination on 60 points just last month. So it is possible, just nobody can understand what NT looks at to grant it.


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Dear All,

Dear All Please provide your feed back. Urgently,
Today i saw my status and it said waiting for outstanding documents, with following comment,

We are requesting this document because: 
You have only provided property asset evidence. Please also show evidence of savings.

I need to know how much savings should, i show?

Also They said all documents are accepted, it means my all documents including, employment opportunities and detailed research of NT will not be further reason for my failure towards application ?

Kind Regards,


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

expat2expat said:


> TBH its all depends on your skills and qualifications. I can only speak based on my experience. Not to boast or something.. I am lucky enough that with my profession i work in one of leading firmworldwide . when I tried communicating to other leading firms of the same industry, it only takes like few days and i got reply.
> 
> Just recently after i got my ITA. I tried contacting one firm in NT. I inform them that I am soon to move in NT but currently on visa application stage, I told him i want to connect with future employer just in case there are opportunities for me to apply once i got my visa. Few days later he replied and asked to forward my CV to him.



Dear, Please provide your feed back. Urgently,
Today i saw my status and it said waiting for outstanding documents, with following comment,

We are requesting this document because: 
You have only provided property asset evidence. Please also show evidence of savings.

I need to know how much savings should, i show?

Also They said all documents are accepted, it means my all documents including, employment opportunities and detailed research of NT will not be further reason for my failure towards application ?

Kind Regards,


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi,

It is mentioned on their website 

Skilled nominated visas | Australia's Northern Territory

Best would be to ask people who have got an invite. 

Can you tell me your ANZSCO?







mianshahid said:


> Dear, Please provide your feed back. Urgently,
> Today i saw my status and it said waiting for outstanding documents, with following comment,
> 
> We are requesting this document because:
> ...


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

cm1212 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is mentioned on their website
> 
> ...


Thanks, 

i have read that in detail, and provided the property evaluation. Now he mentioned "SAVINGS" not financial capacity.
my ANZSCO is 311412,


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

No more invites for mechanical engineers this year ... they have reached the required number of offshore places. My ref 17xx








.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morpheus90 (Mar 15, 2018)

nader_amj said:


> No more invites for mechanical engineers this year ... they have reached the required number of offshore places. My ref 17xx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When did you apply??


----------



## morpheus90 (Mar 15, 2018)

When did you apply??


----------



## morpheus90 (Mar 15, 2018)

please ignore my previous msg...


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

morpheus90 said:


> When did you apply??




16/feb/2018


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

Nt_hopeful said:


> There two types of 489 visa. One is like 189, invitation through SkillSelect. The other 489 is temporary state-sponsored. The link you provided is for data for the SkillSelect invitation type.
> 
> What expat2expat and others are talking about is the state-sponsored 489.
> 
> I believe Chash got 489 state-sponsored nominations on 60 points just last month. So it is possible, just nobody can understand what NT looks at to grant it.


Yes, I got my nomination with 60 points last month. But they have their own requirements if we can fulfill the requirements and if the evidence is strong, we can have a nomination. 

The score is not a matter, it matters only to 189/190 visa subclasses as they are issuing invitations higher score basis. 

489 is a state nominated visa and the territory matter about their state's requirements.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

mianshahid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Dear All Please provide your feed back. Urgently,
> Today i saw my status and it said waiting for outstanding documents, with following comment,
> ...


mianshahid, they need to know you have ready cash to support yourself n family. So property assest is not enough. I found this information on NT website:

"Medical insurance policies, fixed deposits, public provident funds and government savings scheme investments can be used however the maturity dates must be within a reasonable period, or alternatively the funds must be able to be withdrawn early."

Basically, it should be easy to access this money. Bank statements can be used too. Try to show the amount in savings that is applicable to you. For example, a couple + 2 kids = A$ 65,000

Hope that helps.

When did you apply and what is your ref no.?


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

nader_amj said:


> No more invites for mechanical engineers this year ... they have reached the required number of offshore places. My ref 17xx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that. Maybe you can apply to some other state before the year end for migration. Or wait for July n apply first.


----------



## jelmusboy (Sep 5, 2017)

Is Northern Territory still nominating?


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

jelmusboy said:


> Is Northern Territory still nominating?


Have no idea. Hopefully they still are. All we can do is wait for a response.


----------



## iamharman (Mar 7, 2018)

*NT State Sponsorsip*

My occupation Librarian is in NT State Sponsorship List !! Are they still nominating or can they still reject my application ? Kindly let me know the current timeline for NT SS !! Should I wait till July for some other state to open up !! can't decide


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

iamharman said:


> My occupation Librarian is in NT State Sponsorship List !! Are they still nominating or can they still reject my application ? Kindly let me know the current timeline for NT SS !! Should I wait till July for some other state to open up !! can't decide


If you have a strong application, there is a possibility. Include lots of job ads.
NT nomination processing time: 6-8 months
If you have a strong application n you don't mind waiting, then you should try it.
Else better to wait for new lists to come out in July


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Nt_hopeful said:


> mianshahid, they need to know you have ready cash to support yourself n family. So property assest is not enough. I found this information on NT website:
> 
> "Medical insurance policies, fixed deposits, public provident funds and government savings scheme investments can be used however the maturity dates must be within a reasonable period, or alternatively the funds must be able to be withdrawn early."
> 
> ...


Thank you for your suggestion but what i understand from the financial capacity statement/requirement, based on the posts of the people who shared their experience here, you can provide the net asset value of 35K AUS$ for single and for family of 2 65k AUS$, in the form of liquid or non liquid assets.

I have provided valuation far more than the requirement and he asked for some savings and i have provided the statement of my savings.

i have applied on 23 Nov and my reference is 126x.


----------



## iamharman (Mar 7, 2018)

Nt_hopeful said:


> If you have a strong application, there is a possibility. Include lots of job ads.
> NT nomination processing time: 6-8 months
> If you have a strong application n you don't mind waiting, then you should try it.
> Else better to wait for new lists to come out in July


Thanks for your guidance !!!!!!


----------



## Nazgul (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi Guys, I've got few questions

Q1: What's the possibility is like for an accountant to get 489 or 190 if they apply onshore?
Q2: what's the processing time to get the nomination?
Q3: how the job market is going for accountants?

Thank you.


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

anyone who got response from NT recently, please update your current timeline.


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Dear All,

I have received 489 SS NT Today. I would like to thank all of you and this platform because this platform provide valuable informations and updates.

I have received an email greetings and a signed declaration form and i have uploaded that so could any body tell me whats next? how visa will be applied and step by step guideline.


----------



## ssckkani (Dec 2, 2017)

Hey there,

Can you kindly post your full timeline please?

Regards


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

mianshahid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received 489 SS NT Today. I would like to thank all of you and this platform because this platform provide valuable informations and updates.
> 
> I have received an email greetings and a signed declaration form and i have uploaded that so could any body tell me whats next? how visa will be applied and step by step guideline.


Congratulations!

The next day you will have your invite to your skill select. Then proceed with your visa. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

mianshahid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received 489 SS NT Today. I would like to thank all of you and this platform because this platform provide valuable informations and updates.
> 
> I have received an email greetings and a signed declaration form and i have uploaded that so could any body tell me whats next? how visa will be applied and step by step guideline.


Hey, congratulations!!


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

mianshahid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received 489 SS NT Today. I would like to thank all of you and this platform because this platform provide valuable informations and updates.
> 
> I have received an email greetings and a signed declaration form and i have uploaded that so could any body tell me whats next? how visa will be applied and step by step guideline.


Congratulations brother.


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

ssckkani said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Can you kindly post your full timeline please?
> 
> Regards



I have submitted my application on 23 Nov, 2017 with an ANAZCO code 311412.

My application status since than remained waiting for admin review until May 11, when it said all documents accepted except one additional document needed.

and now today i got greeting mail with a declaration form, which i have to submit to get an invite from skill select.

That is all no other status changed and processes.

Regards


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> Congratulations brother.


Thank you


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Chash said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> The next day you will have your invite to your skill select. Then proceed with your visa. :fingerscrossed:


Thank you


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Nt_hopeful said:


> Hey, congratulations!!


Thank you


----------



## FreedoM_Olga (Dec 10, 2017)

mianshahid said:


> I have submitted my application on 23 Nov, 2017 with an ANAZCO code 311412.
> 
> My application status since than remained waiting for admin review until May 11, when it said all documents accepted except one additional document needed.
> 
> ...


My congratulations! 

Did you apply for 489 SS or 190 SS?

Did you provide them with an additional document required?

What is your points (including points for SS)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

FreedoM_Olga said:


> My congratulations!
> 
> Did you apply for 489 SS or 190 SS?
> 
> ...



I have applied for 489 SS only because i have 50 points.

Yes i have provided them additional document.

Regards


----------



## FreedoM_Olga (Dec 10, 2017)

*mianshahid*, thanks a lot!

Please share what document exactly did you provide? 
Because we are in a similar situation - we attached only property evaluation. 

Regards,


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

FreedoM_Olga said:


> *mianshahid*, thanks a lot!
> 
> Please share what document exactly did you provide?
> Because we are in a similar situation - we attached only property evaluation.
> ...


I have attached salary slips, plus some deposit not too much

cheers


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

dollydesignz said:


> Did you receive a 489 invite with 60 points this year ( i.e between July 2017 to Present ) OR was it before July 2017
> 
> Because it sounds like "Once upon a time story". It would eye opening for everyone if you got invitation with 60 points this year.
> 
> ...


I applied October 2017, got invited April 2018. I have 60 points plus 10 for state sponsored for a total of 70 points.

one requirement for state sponsored is at least 60 points. 
Just comply with the rest of the requirements properly and sincerely.


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

dollydesignz said:


> Did you receive a 489 invite with 60 points this year ( i.e between July 2017 to Present ) OR was it before July 2017
> 
> Because it sounds like "Once upon a time story". It would eye opening for everyone if you got invitation with 60 points this year.
> 
> ...





mianshahid said:


> Dear, Please provide your feed back. Urgently,
> Today i saw my status and it said waiting for outstanding documents, with following comment,
> 
> We are requesting this document because:
> ...


sorry just read this one. 
its on their website depending how many members of your family.
for family of 5 i provided 65K AUD net assets. 
I provided savings
car ownership
land title investments in stockts
mutual funds etc

all your net assets.


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

Nazgul said:


> Hi Guys, I've got few questions
> 
> Q1: What's the possibility is like for an accountant to get 489 or 190 if they apply onshore?
> Q2: what's the processing time to get the nomination?
> ...


Q1 if you comply with the requirements and you have strong supporting documents for your application you will get nomination.
Q2 for onshore only 1 month processing time. onshore means you must be in NT
Q3 you can check the job postings in NT and note one of the requirement is to provide proof of employability.


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Baljit9878237832 said:


> hi dear can u please tell what was ur file reference number? ?


its 126x.

cheers


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Baljit9878237832 said:


> Hi dear. .. congratulations for your nomination approval. Can u tell what was ur file reference number....


thank you


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello Shahid, Many congratulations bro..What documents you submitted..What is your situation with points breakdown brother...


mianshahid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received 489 SS NT Today. I would like to thank all of you and this platform because this platform provide valuable informations and updates.
> 
> I have received an email greetings and a signed declaration form and i have uploaded that so could any body tell me whats next? how visa will be applied and step by step guideline.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Can we select both 190 & 489 for NT in one EOI ?? or we need to lodge separate EOI for both ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Agronomist said:


> Can we select both 190 & 489 for NT in one EOI ?? or we need to lodge separate EOI for both ?


You can either as far as i am aware.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> You can either as far as i am aware.


Thanks mate!
One more question, When i try to lodge app in MigrationNT, it only allows to write either 60 points or 65 points but i have selected options for both the subclasses i.e. SC190 and SC489. 
Or we need to lodge separate application for SC190 and SC489 in MIgrationNT ?

Hope i am able to make you understand my issue.

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Agronomist said:


> Thanks mate!
> One more question, When i try to lodge app in MigrationNT, it only allows to write either 60 points or 65 points but i have selected options for both the subclasses i.e. SC190 and SC489.
> Or we need to lodge separate application for SC190 and SC489 in MIgrationNT ?
> 
> ...


Sorry that I would not know.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi , I am planning to file my EOI for NT in June/July.

My code is 149311 and points are 65+5.

I have two questions :

1- i have read somewhere that there might be a chance if you applied for 190 NT may offer you 489 visa , is this right?

2- in order to claim 5 point for spouse education , i am planning to get assessment done but my problem is that my wife has done PHD ( environmental chemistry) in 2010 but she had not been in employment since then. can i still get her assessment?

thank you for the help

regards
Ahmad


----------



## sachinrastogi_ca (May 20, 2018)

Hi Friends, 

I am also trying for 489 Visa in Northern Territory. 

Just wanted to know who long (in terms of pages), do we need to write, explaining the employ-ability against each of the advertised job on job-portals? I am not able to conclude in even in a full page write up for each of the job getting advertised. Thus getting confused, how should be treated as enough by Visa Authorities?


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

sachinrastogi_ca said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am also trying for 489 Visa in Northern Territory.
> 
> Just wanted to know who long (in terms of pages), do we need to write, explaining the employ-ability against each of the advertised job on job-portals? I am not able to conclude in even in a full page write up for each of the job getting advertised. Thus getting confused, how should be treated as enough by Visa Authorities?


4-5 lines about ur suitability for each job posting should be fine.


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> Hi , I am planning to file my EOI for NT in June/July.
> 
> My code is 149311 and points are 65+5.
> 
> ...


you points is enough to apply for 489, at least 60 points needed.Why u need to get partner skills? you need to focus on the employability supporting documents, research about living and working in NT.


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Thanks mate!
> One more question, When i try to lodge app in MigrationNT, it only allows to write either 60 points or 65 points but i have selected options for both the subclasses i.e. SC190 and SC489.
> Or we need to lodge separate application for SC190 and SC489 in MIgrationNT ?
> 
> ...


i applied for 190 only. and in EOI i just select 190 as well, at the end they rejected my 190 but they offered me 489.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

expat2expat said:


> you points is enough to apply for 489, at least 60 points needed.Why u need to get partner skills? you need to focus on the employability supporting documents, research about living and working in NT.


Thanks for your advice.

So employment supporting and living supportings are mandatory for NT? 

What's the basic difference between 489 and 190? Especially with respect to citizenship after spending 4 years on 489. I believe 489 and 190 get you equal rights in terms of Medicare and kids education?

Thanks


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

expat2expat said:


> i applied for 190 only. and in EOI i just select 190 as well, at the end they rejected my 190 but they offered me 489.


we can either apply for 190 or 489, both cant be applied at one time for NT. I am confused as what option should i opt where my chances of rejection are minimized. My preparation is outlined below 
1- Agricultural Consultant
2- 60 points for 190 & 65 points for 489
3- I have found 6 to 7 advertisements related to my occupation whereas there are also many working options at farms like farm hands, harvesting jobs and irrigators. I have pasted these advertisements above and below i mentioned my suitability for each job in a table. is that enough employ-ability evidence ??
4- I have also written two pager commitment statement, in which i have discussed how i came to know about NT, how its environment suits me, agriculture sector of NT as this is an area of my employment, mentioned about living in NT and future plans to settle with my family. Any thing missing or to add ??
5- Do i need to separately provide evidence of research on living and working in NT ?? Actually my friend is living in Darwin and i have mentioned about him in my application and he will be going to help me in my settlement once am there.
Please add or suggest anything with your current experience 

Regards


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> expat2expat said:
> 
> 
> > you points is enough to apply for 489, at least 60 points needed.Why u need to get partner skills? you need to focus on the employability supporting documents, research about living and working in NT.
> ...


Read the NT website requirements, its not only those employability and commitment letter there are more. Make sure you address each requirement thoroughly 

190 and 489 totally different, do more research and reading from home affairs website all information are straightforward.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> expat2expat said:
> 
> 
> > i applied for 190 only. and in EOI i just select 190 as well, at the end they rejected my 190 but they offered me 489.
> ...


Argonomist, provide as much information as you can about your employability in NT. Provide as many job ads that match your profile. One person in this forum has provided 22 ads. So provide as much as you can find. 
NT seems to be only offering 489 for offshore applicants but you can apply for 190 if you want. Just make your application strong.
Your commitment letter seems to cover everything. If you have kids, maybe but can mention which schools you have 
shortlisted. Should not exceed 2 pages.
You have provide separate research into NT. It should be stuff about NT that you and your family is interested in. For example, research into schools, affordable areas to live in, communities you'd want to join. Also if you have corresponded with any communities or schools, recruitment agencies etc, you can attach that as part of your research. 

Doesn't matter that your friend will help you. You need to prove to NT you know what to do in NT once you arrive. 

All the best


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

I got nomination today! Had applied for 190 but are being offered 489 instead. 

Applied for NT nomination on 14th December 2017. Got email yesterday asking for additional docs. Sent as soon as possible. Then today received email about nomination. 

Ref no 143X


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> expat2expat said:
> 
> 
> > you points is enough to apply for 489, at least 60 points needed.Why u need to get partner skills? you need to focus on the employability supporting documents, research about living and working in NT.
> ...


poxy2325, NT is quite strict about giving nomination. So make your application a strong one. Provide strong employability evidence. Provide strong research into everything about NT that is important to you n your family. For example, for me church was important so we provide address and contact details of our church there. For my kids, outdoor activities, libraries are important so we included info about areas we wanted to live in where there were parks, swimming pools, libraries etc. Also make contact with schools, recruitment agencies etc there and add that to your research. I hope you get the idea.

Basic difference between 190 and 489. 190 is permanent visa. 489 is temporary visa for 4 years. 
190 allows you to enrol in Medicare, avail free education and sponsor other relatives to NT. 489 is temporary visa so these are not available.
190 will allow you to apply for citizenship if you fufil the requirements. 489 is temporary visa so you have to apply for PR (887 subclass) first, then when you fulfill the requirements you can apply for citizenship.

To apply for 887 PR, you can apply after you have lived n worked in NT for 2 years. Of these 2 years, 1 year full time work experience should be there. 

Note: I am not some migration agent. The information I provided are from my own extensive research.


----------



## iamharman (Mar 7, 2018)

*Valuable Information in detail !!!*



Nt_hopeful said:


> poxy2325, NT is quite strict about giving nomination. So make your application a strong one. Provide strong employability evidence. Provide strong research into everything about NT that is important to you n your family. For example, for me church was important so we provide address and contact details of our church there. For my kids, outdoor activities, libraries are important so we included info about areas we wanted to live in where there were parks, swimming pools, libraries etc. Also make contact with schools, recruitment agencies etc there and add that to your research. I hope you get the idea.
> 
> Basic difference between 190 and 489. 190 is permanent visa. 489 is temporary visa for 4 years.
> 190 allows you to enrol in Medicare, avail free education and sponsor other relatives to NT. 489 is temporary visa so these are not available.
> ...


Thanks for sharing these valuable points for NT migration and research !!ound:


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

iamharman said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> > poxy2325, NT is quite strict about giving nomination. So make your application a strong one. Provide strong employability evidence. Provide strong research into everything about NT that is important to you n your family. For example, for me church was important so we provide address and contact details of our church there. For my kids, outdoor activities, libraries are important so we included info about areas we wanted to live in where there were parks, swimming pools, libraries etc. Also make contact with schools, recruitment agencies etc there and add that to your research. I hope you get the idea.
> ...


Glad to help 🙂


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nt_hopeful said:


> poxy2325 said:
> 
> 
> > expat2expat said:
> ...


Just a small correction - Public school education is free for a 489 visa holder


----------



## Mission8848 (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi all,
Good evening from Darwin, NT. I'm applying for a 190 nomination after a week. Have lived in the Territory for six months and worked here for six months. Have got an additional job offer for one year. 

Any one in similar situation and know the likelihood of being granted a 190?


----------



## Mission8848 (Jan 28, 2017)

Did you have any job offer?



Nt_hopeful said:


> I got nomination today! Had applied for 190 but are being offered 489 instead.
> 
> Applied for NT nomination on 14th December 2017. Got email yesterday asking for additional docs. Sent as soon as possible. Then today received email about nomination.
> 
> Ref no 143X


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Mission8848 said:


> Did you have any job offer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I don't have a job offer. Just gave evidence of employability there.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

rsa3 said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> > poxy2325 said:
> ...


Oh really, that's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

expat2expat said:


> you points is enough to apply for 489, at least 60 points needed.Why u need to get partner skills? you need to focus on the employability supporting documents, research about living and working in NT.


thanks bro for your suggestion , yes you are right about points for 489 but i am more interested in going for 190 . as regarding the living i have so many similarities with my current place but for employablity i need to do through research.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Nt_hopeful said:


> poxy2325, NT is quite strict about giving nomination. So make your application a strong one. Provide strong employability evidence. Provide strong research into everything about NT that is important to you n your family. For example, for me church was important so we provide address and contact details of our church there. For my kids, outdoor activities, libraries are important so we included info about areas we wanted to live in where there were parks, swimming pools, libraries etc. Also make contact with schools, recruitment agencies etc there and add that to your research. I hope you get the idea.
> 
> Basic difference between 190 and 489. 190 is permanent visa. 489 is temporary visa for 4 years.
> 190 allows you to enrol in Medicare, avail free education and sponsor other relatives to NT. 489 is temporary visa so these are not available.
> ...



Thanks for your answers , though i am preparing myself with regards to the supporting for living and employablity , do you mind sharing your letters over PM to get more insight on how to draft these more thoroughly?

yes i am aware of these technical details with respect to 190 and 489 . my only concern is the education and healthcare part as we have 2 kids aged 3 and 5 . so i need to do more research into the costing part for these two aspect.

currently i have 65 +5 points for 190 and 65+10 for 489. just waiting for the positive assessment before i file my EOI in July.


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Brother can you help me with how to make my documents strong for NT..??i don’t live up there..


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Nt_hopeful said:


> Argonomist, provide as much information as you can about your employability in NT. Provide as many job ads that match your profile. One person in this forum has provided 22 ads. So provide as much as you can find.
> NT seems to be only offering 489 for offshore applicants but you can apply for 190 if you want. Just make your application strong.
> Your commitment letter seems to cover everything. If you have kids, maybe but can mention which schools you have
> shortlisted. Should not exceed 2 pages.
> ...


First of all Congratulations for your nomination. 
Thanks also for sharing your experience. 
I have mentioned area where i will be planning to settle and also included schools of that area and medical facilities and now will include any sports facilities available nearby for my kids.
I have enlisted more then 12 job ads but highly relevant are around 7. 
Currently working on research abt living and working in NT. 

Hoping to see you soon in NT.
Regards


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> > Argonomist, provide as much information as you can about your employability in NT. Provide as many job ads that match your profile. One person in this forum has provided 22 ads. So provide as much as you can find.
> ...


Thank you, Argonomist.
Sounds like you've provided lots of info and that's good. All the best with your application. Hope to see you in NT too.


----------



## Vizz (May 26, 2018)

Hi, 
I sent my application for NT and its still under "waiting for admins review ". The application is still editable. 

Does editing the documents put me back in the queue? 


Thank you all


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Vizz said:


> Hi,
> I sent my application for NT and its still under "waiting for admins review ". The application is still editable.
> 
> Does editing the documents put me back in the queue?
> ...


when did u submitted your application ?


----------



## Vizz (May 26, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Vizz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



2nd May 2018


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Vizz said:


> Hi,
> I sent my application for NT and its still under "waiting for admins review ". The application is still editable.
> 
> Does editing the documents put me back in the queue?
> ...


If ur application shows 'editable', maybe you haven't submitted the application yet. 
If you make changes and submit again, the submission date changes. But I believe NT goes according to Ref no., so it should be ok.
If you still not sure what to do, message them thru online system and ask them what to do.


----------



## Vizz (May 26, 2018)

Nt_hopeful said:


> Vizz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thank you for your reply. It says can edit until its assigned to an officer. Yes the submitted date changes. That's why I'm worried. Will get it clarified with them. Thank you for reply!


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Vizz said:


> Thank you for your reply. It says can edit until its assigned to an officer. Yes the submitted date changes. That's why I'm worried. Will get it clarified with them. Thank you for reply!


Do let us know about their reply.

Thank you


----------



## ImmigrationPrep (May 26, 2018)

Hi All,

Is NT offering 190 SS without job offer for offshore candidates? My experience is related to ICT and the ANZSCO website shows relevant categories are open in NT. However I am unable to get much info from NT official website. Appreciate your guidance to a new aspirant here.

TIA.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

ImmigrationPrep said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is NT offering 190 SS without job offer for offshore candidates? My experience is related to ICT and the ANZSCO website shows relevant categories are open in NT. However I am unable to get much info from NT official website. Appreciate your guidance to a new aspirant here.
> 
> TIA.


What i know , NT usually offer 489 for candidates without job offer or relatives there. i am not sure if somebody had got 190 without above.

others can correct if i have wrong info


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Dear Members , i would like to take your suggestions for below:

While filing the application for nomination at NT website , there are three statement which we need to answer :
1- _Evidence of detailed research into living and working in the NT_ *how this point differ from point 3 below ? what i am planning for living part is to do comparative analysis with my current place of stay and highlight the positive aspect. While for the working part , i will highlight what opportunities are available in my skilled occupation and or close related skilled occupations. Some statistical examples from NT and government plans for future growth of my occupation.* 

2-_Copies of documents evidencing the main applicant’s employability in the NT_* here i am planning to send file for various vacancies available from my occupation and the jobs that i already applied.*

3- _A statement documenting the main applicant’s commitment to the NT.
_ *Here i am planning to include all points from statement 1 above along with a covering commitment statement.*

i would like to seek advice from learned members of the forum if i am going the right way.

regards
Ahmad


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

poxy2325 said:


> Dear Members , i would like to take your suggestions for below:
> 
> While filing the application for nomination at NT website , there are three statement which we need to answer :
> 1- _Evidence of detailed research into living and working in the NT_ *how this point differ from point 3 below ? what i am planning for living part is to do comparative analysis with my current place of stay and highlight the positive aspect. While for the working part , i will highlight what opportunities are available in my skilled occupation and or close related skilled occupations. Some statistical examples from NT and government plans for future growth of my occupation.*
> ...


Hi Ahmad,
Please find below my suggestions point wise
1- Include climate, cost of living, recreational spots, schooling for kids if any.
2- Also include one table showing your suitability against each job advertised or in general paragraph describing your suitability with respect to NT employers need.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Hi Ahmad,
> Please find below my suggestions point wise
> 1- Include climate, cost of living, recreational spots, schooling for kids if any.
> 2- Also include one table showing your suitability against each job advertised or in general paragraph describing your suitability with respect to NT employers need.


Thanks Bro for suggestion.

actually i want to make my case strong for 190 , lets hope for the best.

regards
Ahmad


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

poxy2325 said:


> Thanks Bro for suggestion.
> 
> actually i want to make my case strong for 190 , lets hope for the best.
> 
> ...


Same here, as i am also about to apply for NT SS, preparing my documents for strong case. 

Wish you best of luck brother.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Same here, as i am also about to apply for NT SS, preparing my documents for strong case.
> 
> Wish you best of luck brother.


Best of luck to you Brother.


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

anybody applied in Feb has got any kind of response from part of Nt , if yes then pls update n let us know what is really going on or what is the current date of application nt dealing with.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

jaf0088 said:


> anybody applied in Feb has got any kind of response from part of Nt , if yes then pls update n let us know what is really going on or what is the current date of application nt dealing with.


I got nomination for 489. I had originally applied for NT nomination in December 2017 but found some of docs attached were incorrect. So I msged MigrationNT about it and they enabled my application to allow me to fix the incorrect docs. After that the submission date showed as the date I fixed the incorrect doc attachments.
When I received my nomination offer, the email says " your application submitted on 13/2/2018 ....." 
So I guess my submission date is Feb. I got my nomination on 24th May. Was rejected 190 and offered 489. Ref no. 143X


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Is there another forum where those who got 489 nomination are sharing info about visa process?


----------



## iamharman (Mar 7, 2018)

*Those applicants who want to make changes in their application before admin review stage are advised to do so because i did and got this message by NT authorities "Your MigrationNT application submitted successfully, and is currently awaiting review.

If you need to make any revisions to the application or upload any additional documents, you can do so by opening the application and clicking 'Make Changes'. You are permitted to make changes, as long as the application isn't currently under review.

Thank you for using MigrationNT."
*


----------



## Jsingh5740 (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm planning on preparing for applying nomination for NT. What is the processing time or applications for which month are getting processed?


----------



## riteshkapila (Apr 21, 2018)

Has anyone applied for 141111 in NT. I have applied for 489 on 13th April and no co assigned till now. Can someone update the current processing time including visa grant.


----------



## iamharman (Mar 7, 2018)

Jsingh5740 said:


> I'm planning on preparing for applying nomination for NT. What is the processing time or applications for which month are getting processed?


6-8 months.......... dec 2017


----------



## Jsingh5740 (Apr 9, 2017)

iamharman said:


> 6-8 months.......... dec 2017


Thanks


----------



## mnoor91 (Jan 3, 2017)

Does NT only review applications on the basis of reference number or points matter too?


----------



## Mission8848 (Jan 28, 2017)

mnoor91 said:


> Does NT only review applications on the basis of reference number or points matter too?


Reference number does not matter as much as the occupation (and its current demand in the NT). Whoever scores the highest and shows prospects of employment will get an invitation first. Time stamp matters only when two applicants have same aptitude. It is more of concern in the Independent 189 Visa provided by the Commonwealth. Bests.


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Helloooo guys..I am new to this forum..I score 75 points for 189 under Accountant general occupation..I also have an employer In NT who wants to offer me job in NT if I move from QLD to NT..How positive will be file..Will I get 190 straight away or do I have to live and work in NT for 6 months...All inputs are appreciated..Thanks..


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

mnoor91 said:


> Does NT only review applications on the basis of reference number or points matter too?


NT reviews applications based on ref no. and how committed you are to actually living in NT beyond the mandatory 2 years.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> Helloooo guys..I am new to this forum..I score 75 points for 189 under Accountant general occupation..I also have an employer In NT who wants to offer me job in NT if I move from QLD to NT..How positive will be file..Will I get 190 straight away or do I have to live and work in NT for 6 months...All inputs are appreciated..Thanks..


NT website states it clearly: http://www.australiasnorthernterrit...-information-if-you-already-live-in-australia


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

What does it means? _*You must provide strong evidence of good employment prospects in the NT either in your occupation or a closely related skilled occupation.*_

what can i infer from _"Your occupation"_? and _"Closely related skilled occupation_"

My occupation is 149311 Conference and Event organisor so this is the main occupation , since i belongs to group 149 which covers :

Major Group: 1 - Managers | Sub-Major Group: 14 - Hospitality, Retail and Service Managers | *Minor Group: 149 - Miscellaneous Hospitality, Retail and Service Managers* | Unit Group: 1493 - Conference and Event Organisers

So whatever occupations falls under _*Minor Group: 149 - Miscellaneous Hospitality, Retail and Service Managers *_ will be called "Closely related skilled occupation"

or

those occupation which falls under my current job description like Customer relationships management , Operations/administration etc etc?

please help me to clear this doubt , shall i follow ANZSCO code description or my Resume.?

thanks
Ahmad


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Do they really look for all of these documents strictly or they are lenient???




Nt_hopeful said:


> Salman007 said:
> 
> 
> > Helloooo guys..I am new to this forum..I score 75 points for 189 under Accountant general occupation..I also have an employer In NT who wants to offer me job in NT if I move from QLD to NT..How positive will be file..Will I get 190 straight away or do I have to live and work in NT for 6 months...All inputs are appreciated..Thanks..
> ...


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Occupation bro..



QUOTE=poxy2325;14513177]What does it means? _*You must provide strong evidence of good employment prospects in the NT either in your occupation or a closely related skilled occupation.*_

what can i infer from _"Your occupation"_? and _"Closely related skilled occupation_"

My occupation is 149311 Conference and Event organisor so this is the main occupation , since i belongs to group 149 which covers :

Major Group: 1 - Managers | Sub-Major Group: 14 - Hospitality, Retail and Service Managers | *Minor Group: 149 - Miscellaneous Hospitality, Retail and Service Managers* | Unit Group: 1493 - Conference and Event Organisers

So whatever occupations falls under _*Minor Group: 149 - Miscellaneous Hospitality, Retail and Service Managers *_ will be called "Closely related skilled occupation"

or

those occupation which falls under my current job description like Customer relationships management , Operations/administration etc etc?

please help me to clear this doubt , shall i follow ANZSCO code description or my Resume.?

thanks
Ahmad[/QUOTE]


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> Do they really look for all of these documents strictly or they are lenient???


They will go through each and every document/claim you make . since the average processing time in NT is around 6-8 month they will make sure that they attract the genuine canditates.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

salman007 said:


> occupation bro..
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## aj2018 (Jun 3, 2018)

*Rquest for the letter*

Hello,

Would you be able to share me your commitment letter which you have submitted for my reference.

Thank you,
Alwin


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Anyone with such situation or Can advice me on this..
I score 75 points for 189 under Accountant general occupation..I also have an employer In NT who wants to offer me job in NT if I move from QLD to NT..How positive will be file..Will I get 190 straight away or do I have to live and work in NT for 6 months...All inputs are appreciated..Thanks..


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

whats going on ??? has nt stopped giving ss, or any January or February candidate are able to get any kind of positive update. if yes, pls response.


----------



## Jsingh5740 (Apr 9, 2017)

What was the series of last reference number processed?


----------



## iamharman (Mar 7, 2018)

Jsingh5740 said:


> What was the series of last reference number processed?


14xx


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

Jsingh5740 said:


> What was the series of last reference number processed?


my reference is 1703 and I got a rejection response last week


----------



## Jsingh5740 (Apr 9, 2017)

Foresythe said:


> Jsingh5740 said:
> 
> 
> > What was the series of last reference number processed?
> ...


Ok, thanks


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

Foresythe said:


> my reference is 1703 and I got a rejection response last week



did they give any kind of explanation of your rejection ?if yes, then what is it? it will be kind enough if you share it with us.


----------



## sanjaya_1019 (Jun 7, 2018)

*NT 489 Invitation*

Hey, I received an invitation on 29th May for NT 489 category
I sent the signed declaration form on 2nd June, but I didn't receive an invitation yet
Does any knows how much time will it take...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

sanjaya_1019 said:


> Hey, I received an invitation on 29th May for NT 489 category
> I sent the signed declaration form on 2nd June, but I didn't receive an invitation yet
> Does any knows how much time will it take...


Usually DIBP sends ITA within 2 days of sending the declaration


----------



## sanjaya_1019 (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks for your reply....

Is there any restrictions or limitation issuing an invitation after the nomination?????
What could be the reasons for this delay???


----------



## Jsingh5740 (Apr 9, 2017)

sanjaya_1019 said:


> Hey, I received an invitation on 29th May for NT 489 category
> I sent the signed declaration form on 2nd June, but I didn't receive an invitation yet
> Does any knows how much time will it take...


When did you apply for NT state sponsorship?


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

sanjaya_1019 said:


> Hey, I received an invitation on 29th May for NT 489 category
> I sent the signed declaration form on 2nd June, but I didn't receive an invitation yet
> Does any knows how much time will it take...:fingerscrossed:




when did you apply?which month and what is your reference number?? please share .


----------



## sanjaya_1019 (Jun 7, 2018)

Applied on 15th FEBRUARY, via an agent
I don't have the reference No.


----------



## sanjaya_1019 (Jun 7, 2018)

*NT 489 Invitation*

Hey, I received NT state nomination on 29th May 
I sent the signed declaration form on 2nd June, but I didn't receive an invitation yet
Does any knows how much time will it take..
And any reasons for this delay?????


----------



## Mission8848 (Jan 28, 2017)

sanjaya_1019 said:


> Hey, I received NT state nomination on 29th May
> I sent the signed declaration form on 2nd June, but I didn't receive an invitation yet
> Does any knows how much time will it take..
> And any reasons for this delay?????


Keep calm. It may take a while. It's a long weekend and they will be back to office on Tuesday only.


----------



## riteshkapila (Apr 21, 2018)

I have lodged the 489 file for NT (141111) on 13th April, 2018. When can i expect the nomination and total procedure till visa grant. Ref no. is 24..


----------



## Mission8848 (Jan 28, 2017)

riteshkapila said:


> I have lodged the 489 file for NT (141111) on 13th April, 2018. When can i expect the nomination and total procedure till visa grant. Ref no. is 24..


Overseas: 6-8 months
NT resident: 1 month


----------



## Mission8848 (Jan 28, 2017)

sanjaya_1019 said:


> Thanks for your reply....
> 
> Is there any restrictions or limitation issuing an invitation after the nomination?????
> What could be the reasons for this delay???


Hi Sanjay,
There is no restrictions AFTER nomination. State/territory nominations are based on the quota allocated by Federal Government, so once they issue a nomination, they will invite you, sooner or later, unless there are critical issues unresolved. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mission8848 (Jan 28, 2017)

aj2018 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you be able to share me your commitment letter which you have submitted for my reference.
> 
> ...


There are many cases where applications have been refused because of generic commitment letters. Please be original, doing so is easy w/o looking at someone else's doc.


----------



## Mission8848 (Jan 28, 2017)

Nt_hopeful said:


> NT reviews applications based on ref no. and how committed you are to actually living in NT beyond the mandatory 2 years.


In my understanding, it is not always the case. If they need 160 mechanical engineers in a year, say, and there are only mechanical engineers from serial number 1512 to 1672, they will not invite all at once. Further, if there are only 160 quotas remaining for all migrants, no states and territories invite people on the basis of serial number. They need people from diverse skills. So, there is another, their own internally generated serial numbers, on the basis of which they invite 20 mechanical engineers, 20 doctors, 20 foresters, say, according to their need. If you score only 60, you may not be among the first 40 mechanical engineers to get invitation, but if you keep waiting, your turn may come if there are no mechanical engineers scoring above 60 and your turn comes. It's a different algorithm.

Put simply, think about 100 oranges, 100 apples and 100 bananas in a fruit shop. The most shiny and juicy ones gets sold first, even though all are eligible to be sold. Your turn comes when customers need fruit and there is only few remaining in the basket.


----------



## Mission8848 (Jan 28, 2017)

poxy2325 said:


> Thanks Bro for suggestion.
> 
> actually i want to make my case strong for 190 , lets hope for the best.
> 
> ...


Hi Ahmad,
NT nominate an applicant for a 190 only if s/he has a job or a relative in or a university degree from the NT.


----------



## Mission8848 (Jan 28, 2017)

Nazgul said:


> Hi Guys, I've got few questions
> 
> Q1: What's the possibility is like for an accountant to get 489 or 190 if they apply onshore?
> Q2: what's the processing time to get the nomination?
> ...


Hi Nazgul,
You can get a nomination for an accountant from onshore, but you need to stay and work in the NT in your nominated or closely related profession for at least six months before being eligible to apply for it. If you are on a post-study visa, then you are more likely to get a 489 if you do not have a six months more job offer. Processing time for onshore is one month and job market looks good in the government and the non-government sector too, however it depends on your prior skills and English language ability.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Mission8848 said:


> Hi Ahmad,
> NT nominate an applicant for a 190 only if s/he has a job or a relative in or a university degree from the NT.


Thanks , yes i think so. lets see what comes for us.


----------



## sanjaya_1019 (Jun 7, 2018)

thanks ...


----------



## sanjaya_1019 (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks a lot...


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

Mission8848 said:


> Overseas: 6-8 months
> NT resident: 1 month


Hello, please what about people residing in Australia but in a state other than Northern territory, will it take 1 month or 7 months for them to get their ITA?


----------



## Mission8848 (Jan 28, 2017)

Sucess said:


> Mission8848 said:
> 
> 
> > Overseas: 6-8 months
> ...


Hi Success,
If you are already in Australia, you must live and work in the NT in your nominated or closest occupation for six months. Only after that you can apply for a nomination. Processing time is in this case is one month now.


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

What reason did they gave ? If you share, it will be helpful for us to know their minds.


Foresythe said:


> my reference is 1703 and I got a rejection response last week


Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

*NT APPLICATION- reason for rejection*



deepak251513 said:


> What reason did they gave ? If you share, it will be helpful for us to know their minds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


This application has not been approved, for the reason: Thank you for your application for the Northern Territory (NT) Government Nomination. The NT Government has very limited places for nomination per year. Hence our assessment process has to select the best candidates to be beneficial to the Territory. Unfortunately this application is unsuccessful. Regrettably you have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your occupation. Insufficient detailed explanations of your suitability for specific employment opportunity examples in the Northern Territory were provided. No evidence was provided of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers with feedback on your employability. Limited understanding of the NT and of the NT employment market for your occupation was shown. You may submit a new application for NT nomination in the future if you believe you can put together a stronger application. No further correspondence will be made with regard to this application.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Foresythe said:


> This application has not been approved, for the reason: Thank you for your application for the Northern Territory (NT) Government Nomination. The NT Government has very limited places for nomination per year. Hence our assessment process has to select the best candidates to be beneficial to the Territory. Unfortunately this application is unsuccessful. Regrettably you have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your occupation. Insufficient detailed explanations of your suitability for specific employment opportunity examples in the Northern Territory were provided. No evidence was provided of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers with feedback on your employability. Limited understanding of the NT and of the NT employment market for your occupation was shown. You may submit a new application for NT nomination in the future if you believe you can put together a stronger application. No further correspondence will be made with regard to this application.


Am sorry about your rejection. 
Dnt lose hope and make strong application this time with consultation and guideline from senior members.


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

Agronomist said:


> Am sorry about your rejection.
> Dnt lose hope and make strong application this time with consultation and guideline from senior members.


I thank you @Agronomist


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I recently applied for 489 visa.My question is how long does it normally take NT government to decide whether my application is accepted or rejected.As my occupation ( electronics engineer) is in high priority list for NT will it make my case strong or not?Can any one please help me this regard


----------



## Jsingh5740 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello Everyone, any Accountants, who have applied and waiting or received any reply.

I’m planning on applying for nomination in next few weeks.

Any tips or the timeline on reply from NT for accountants.

Regards,


----------



## Supergirl83 (Sep 7, 2015)

I quite agree. You need to write this from the heart otherwise they’ll see straight through it.

- ICT Business Analyst
- Applied for S489 for NT
- 65 points (25 age, 10 diploma, 20 IELTS, 10 State Sponsorship) 
- 0 points for work experience as I qualified as a BA in July 2015 
- Job offer from NT employer 
- Have in excess of $60,000 AUD
- Have uploaded 2 page commitment statement, 2 page employability letter, 3 page document showing why my skills match current job vacancies, 1 page on my financial assets and 4 pages on research into living and working in the NT

Applied for NT state nomination on 16.6.18


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Supergirl83 said:


> I quite agree. You need to write this from the heart otherwise they’ll see straight through it.
> 
> - ICT Business Analyst
> - Applied for S489 for NT
> ...


How you showed your financial assets ?
My documents are as follows 
Commitment letter 2 pages
Employ-ability letter 13 pages
Research into living and working 5 pages


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

ramiz said:


> I recently applied for 489 visa.My question is how long does it normally take NT government to decide whether my application is accepted or rejected.As my occupation ( electronics engineer) is in high priority list for NT will it make my case strong or not?Can any one please help me this regard


As you are offshore applicant so time taken would be around 6-8 months. 
Provided all other requirements are met yes your occupation in high priority will be of an additional positive impact as per my opinion.


----------



## Supergirl83 (Sep 7, 2015)

My employer has said that they have a contact in the NTG that they can reach out to in order to try and push my application through as they need me to start ASAP. 

Has anyone heard of this being successful? 

I have a job offer in place, superior score in IELTS and my job is on the high priority skills list. Is it possible that this might just work?


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Supergirl83 said:


> My employer has said that they have a contact in the NTG that they can reach out to in order to try and push my application through as they need me to start ASAP.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this being successful?
> 
> I have a job offer in place, superior score in IELTS and my job is on the high priority skills list. Is it possible that this might just work?


Best of luck.

I am still waiting for an update from NT.


----------



## Supergirl83 (Sep 7, 2015)

Are you in the same position? Have you got someone who’s contacted the NTG to try to fast-track your application? If so, how long have you been waiting?


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Supergirl83 said:


> Are you in the same position? Have you got someone who’s contacted the NTG to try to fast-track your application? If so, how long have you been waiting?


May be you can just send them an email updating them about the job offer and then ask your employer to follow up with them as it might yield result faster.

nope i am in different position , currently offshore with out job offer and filed my application on 25 May which is still waiting for the admin update.

NT guys take their own sweet time to answer .


----------



## Mission8848 (Jan 28, 2017)

Supergirl83 said:


> My employer has said that they have a contact in the NTG that they can reach out to in order to try and push my application through as they need me to start ASAP.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this being successful?
> 
> I have a job offer in place, superior score in IELTS and my job is on the high priority skills list. Is it possible that this might just work?


Hi Supergirl, 
It depends on which visa are you applying for. If it's for a Designated Area Migration Agreement (DAMA) visa, a route for which your employer applies, then that may happen because the NT currently receives a very low number of DAMA applications, they are the ones with job offers and made from employers. If it's for a 190 State Nomination, I doubt it will work that much faster, because at the end you have to go again to the Commonwealth for a visa, which is gonna take 7-9 months in processing time. Any way, BOL.


----------



## Mission8848 (Jan 28, 2017)

ramiz said:


> I recently applied for 489 visa.My question is how long does it normally take NT government to decide whether my application is accepted or rejected.As my occupation ( electronics engineer) is in high priority list for NT will it make my case strong or not?Can any one please help me this regard


Hi Ramiz,
You need to wait for six to eight months. Yes, you may be in priority, but it depends on how much can other Electronics Engineers score in the EoI. The top one gets invitation first.


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks alot


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I am currently working in occupation but my question is that how can i show that i am currently working in my eoi of NT .As i have to show an end date of job?Do i have to wait when i leave my current job to update my eoi and put my exprience in eoi.I have only mentioned my past job not the present in eoi.


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

ramiz said:


> I am currently working in occupation but my question is that how can i show that i am currently working in my eoi of NT .As i have to show an end date of job?Do i have to wait when i leave my current job to update my eoi and put my exprience in eoi.I have only mentioned my past job not the present in eoi.


If you are claiming points for your current job, you should definitely include your current job. The end date field should be left blank. So the EOI experience points will get updated automatically as time passes.


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I don,t know I have to ask that question out of curiosity i applied 489 visa with NT SS.I have been allocated application number 28-- of my NT government.Can any body which was last application number accepted or rejected by NT goverment.I just want to staring two numbers of application just like i mentioned?How many days it took for them to accept or reject


----------



## Vizz (May 26, 2018)

Hi all,

How long does it usually take to change the status from "waiting for admins review"?

Thank you for your guidance


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Vizz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How long does it usually take to change the status from "waiting for admins review"?
> 
> Thank you for your guidance


since 25 May i am waiting for it to get updated


----------



## faizan15 (Apr 22, 2018)

ramiz said:


> I don,t know I have to ask that question out of curiosity i applied 489 visa with NT SS.I have been allocated application number 28-- of my NT government.Can any body which was last application number accepted or rejected by NT goverment.I just want to staring two numbers of application just like i mentioned?How many days it took for them to accept or reject


Hi Ramiz,

My best guess is that you have to wait till end Nov/mid Dec window if you are an offshore applicant. Currently they are processing 1700's as few pages back someone with similar number mentioned getting his result. I am myself waiting for 1900's for my application which I suppose will be review in Aug/Set. I applied a couple of months back.

All the best...


----------



## Vizz (May 26, 2018)

faizan15 said:


> Hi Ramiz,
> 
> My best guess is that you have to wait till end Nov/mid Dec window if you are an offshore applicant. Currently they are processing 1700's as few pages back someone with similar number mentioned getting his result. I am myself waiting for 1900's for my application which I suppose will be review in Aug/Set. I applied a couple of months back.
> 
> All the best...


If you don't mind could you please tell me, how long it took to change your status from' waiting for admins review' ?

Thank you


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

*489 visa*



Vizz said:


> If you don't mind could you please tell me, how long it took to change your status from' waiting for admins review' ?
> 
> Brother my status is still waiting for admins review


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

faizan15 said:


> Hi Ramiz,
> 
> My best guess is that you have to wait till end Nov/mid Dec window if you are an offshore applicant. Currently they are processing 1700's as few pages back someone with similar number mentioned getting his result. I am myself waiting for 1900's for my application which I suppose will be review in Aug/Set. I applied a couple of months back.
> 
> All the best...



would you please share the exact date or week of your nt application submission? I have applied February last week and my reference number is 20##, still waiting at the same admin review point.please inform if you have any kind of update.


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

Bro I applied on 31st may 2018.I will inform you if i have any update


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I am electronics engineer but when i was searching jobs employment prospects.I did found that most of jobs are electrical engineering related so i also attached details regarding electrical engineering jobs in my employment prospects.My question is that did i made a mistake or is that fine that as my occupation is similar with electrical engineer.


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I submitted my 489 application about 3 weeks ago.But today i found out I made the mistake in writing my brothers address in Australia.I had to edit the application.Does making change in application effects any chances or delay the procedure


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

ramiz said:


> I submitted my 489 application about 3 weeks ago.But today i found out I made the mistake in writing my brothers address in Australia.I had to edit the application.Does making change in application effects any chances or delay the procedure


May be But they will delay by any means.. like 6 months in nomination if offshore..


----------



## Supergirl83 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi everyone - I have received my State Nomination and have been invited in Skillselect! 😄 

I don’t have a reference number as this was done through my migration agent. 

Question - how long does the actual visa element take on average?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Supergirl83 said:


> Hi everyone - I have received my State Nomination and have been invited in Skillselect! 😄
> 
> I don’t have a reference number as this was done through my migration agent.
> 
> Question - how long does the actual visa element take on average?


Congratulations


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Supergirl83 said:


> Hi everyone - I have received my State Nomination and have been invited in Skillselect! 😄
> 
> I don’t have a reference number as this was done through my migration agent.
> 
> Question - how long does the actual visa element take on average?


Congratulations! I have also been nominated by NT and have already applied with DHA. Approx 6 months is the current trend


----------



## Tomle1207 (Apr 2, 2018)

Hey Guys, I just the got rejected for NT nomination as Accounting General ( Ref 28xx) I applied on 28/04/2018 and got the outcome on 21/06/2018 ( 65 + 10 SS). I did send them message to get their attention about my age issue as the points will be reduced after July 2018. They replied Their email as following:

”This application has not been approved, for the reason: Thank you for your application for Northern Territory (NT) Government Nomination. The NT Government has very limited places for nomination per year. Hence our assessment process has to select the best candidates to be beneficial to the Territory. Unfortunately your application has been unsuccessful at this time as we have reached the required number of offshore places for Accountants for 2017/2018. As you do not have a job offer and have not provided strong evidence of employability (eg. recent correspondence with NT employers or detailed explanations of your suitability for specific employment examples) no exceptions can be made. No further correspondence will be made with regard to this application.”

It seems like there are no more rooms for Accountants but job offer may save your case. Hope it will help, Good luck all.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Tomle1207 said:


> Hey Guys, I just the got rejected for NT nomination as Accounting General ( Ref 28xx) I applied on 28/04/2018 and got the outcome on 21/06/2018 ( 65 + 10 SS). I did send them message to get their attention about my age issue as the points will be reduced after July 2018. They replied Their email as following:
> 
> ”This application has not been approved, for the reason: Thank you for your application for Northern Territory (NT) Government Nomination. The NT Government has very limited places for nomination per year. Hence our assessment process has to select the best candidates to be beneficial to the Territory. Unfortunately your application has been unsuccessful at this time as we have reached the required number of offshore places for Accountants for 2017/2018. As you do not have a job offer and have not provided strong evidence of employability (eg. recent correspondence with NT employers or detailed explanations of your suitability for specific employment examples) no exceptions can be made. No further correspondence will be made with regard to this application.”
> 
> It seems like there are no more rooms for Accountants but job offer may save your case. Hope it will help, Good luck all.


Sorry to hear this 
You should apply after july as start of new year. 
Wishing you gud luck.


----------



## Jsingh5740 (Apr 9, 2017)

Tomle1207 said:


> Hey Guys, I just the got rejected for NT nomination as Accounting General ( Ref 28xx) I applied on 28/04/2018 and got the outcome on 21/06/2018 ( 65 + 10 SS). I did send them message to get their attention about my age issue as the points will be reduced after July 2018. They replied Their email as following:
> 
> ”This application has not been approved, for the reason: Thank you for your application for Northern Territory (NT) Government Nomination. The NT Government has very limited places for nomination per year. Hence our assessment process has to select the best candidates to be beneficial to the Territory. Unfortunately your application has been unsuccessful at this time as we have reached the required number of offshore places for Accountants for 2017/2018. As you do not have a job offer and have not provided strong evidence of employability (eg. recent correspondence with NT employers or detailed explanations of your suitability for specific employment examples) no exceptions can be made. No further correspondence will be made with regard to this application.”
> 
> It seems like there are no more rooms for Accountants but job offer may save your case. Hope it will help, Good luck all.


Sorry to hear that. Don't lose hope. Try again in July.


----------



## PhGhaddar (Jun 5, 2017)

mariamJah said:


> Hi,
> I have applied to NT SS on August 11, 2017 ( assigned No 367), they sent me an email requesting further docs on Aug 21 and responded to their request almost immediately.
> 
> My questions are:
> ...



Hi mariam,

I wish you had a successfull application with NT. It has been 8 months since this post, can plz tell us how their response did go after.

I am willing to apply to NT nomination 190 and I am hesitating. Thanks


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

PhGhaddar said:


> Hi mariam,
> 
> I wish you had a successfull application with NT. It has been 8 months since this post, can plz tell us how their response did go after.
> 
> I am willing to apply to NT nomination 190 and I am hesitating. Thanks


what other options do you have ?
If you are offshore applicant than 6-8 months would be expected time line to get nomination from NT.


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

What is critrea by NT to view the application?Is it by application number or by profession or by date.Few pages ago I read that some of 17--- serial got rejected on 21 jun and now some of serial number 28--- got rejected.Can any one elaborate on that if they can


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

ramiz said:


> What is critrea by NT to view the application?Is it by application number or by profession or by date.Few pages ago I read that some of 17--- serial got rejected on 21 jun and now some of serial number 28--- got rejected.Can any one elaborate on that if they can


This trend is clearly showing that they evaluating applications on selected occupation, after all occupation is more important factor to be considered. If your occupation is in demand and you have presented good employ ability prospects than i guess chances are brighter. 
Any one else having different opinion ??


----------



## asimhafeez (Jun 24, 2018)

Guys I need help with something. I have been preparing my case for NT, in my EOI i have not claimed any points for experience as I have one year of post qualification experience but total of 4 years. Do I still need to get this one year experience assessed from my assessing body? Or can I submit my application directly?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

asimhafeez said:


> Guys I need help with something. I have been preparing my case for NT, in my EOI i have not claimed any points for experience as I have one year of post qualification experience but total of 4 years. Do I still need to get this one year experience assessed from my assessing body? Or can I submit my application directly?


Whats your occupation ? 
You need assessment of your occupation and relevant experience to qualify for NT nomination.


----------



## asimhafeez (Jun 24, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Whats your occupation ?
> You need assessment of your occupation and relevant experience to qualify for NT nomination.



Hi, I am general accountant and already have positive assessment from CPA. As NT needs one year work experience I was wondering if I Needed to assess it as well as I m not claiming any points towards it. I have a 90 score on PTE academics and have done correspondence with employers in NT.


----------



## abhinavatulya (Jun 27, 2018)

*NT 489- Marketing Specialist*

Has anyone got 489 for occupation marketing specialist?

I submitted my application on 14th May 2018.
My points- 65 including state point.

I don't have any job offer.

Please guide.


----------



## loklok (Oct 29, 2016)

guys correct me if i am wrong .. NT invite about 10% of the applicants it issues monthly about 60 invitations (ex: last feb 66 invitations & around 300 invitations from july to Jan 2018) for 190 &489 visa and there are about 400 aplicant apply every month by monitor the number of files in this thread.. and for sure they prefer the onshore applicants.. my question what is the chances to get an invitation from NT without having job offer for an offshore applicant off course?? 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

Is there any electronics engineer in this group who is waiting for SS and when did you applied for SS?


----------



## loklok (Oct 29, 2016)

Mission8848 said:


> Hi Nazgul,
> You can get a nomination for an accountant from onshore, but you need to stay and work in the NT in your nominated or closely related profession for at least six months before being eligible to apply for it. If you are on a post-study visa, then you are more likely to get a 489 if you do not have a six months more job offer. Processing time for onshore is one month and job market looks good in the government and the non-government sector too, however it depends on your prior skills and English language ability.


let us say if I apply for 190 and they only can offer me 489 ... are they going to ask me if i want to take 489 or they are only going to refuse the case. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ShPaul (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi Friends, I have 80 points in EOI and I want to apply to NT. Can someone please help me with the document template? Thanks.


----------



## faizan15 (Apr 22, 2018)

abhinavatulya said:


> Has anyone got 489 for occupation marketing specialist?
> 
> I submitted my application on 14th May 2018.
> My points- 65 including state point.
> ...


Dear Abhinav,

We both are in same boat. I applied on 14th April 2018 and still the status is 'waiting for admin review'. 
Make sure you show as many marketing vacancy add's required in NT as possible. Atleast 15 add with your explanation of relevance. Also keep on sending your CV to recruiters and against job adds. Most of the time you will get response from them and mostly negative. Few will show some interest. Include these email conversations in your application. 1/1000 chances that you land a job in NT applying overseas.
Do remember that they seek genuinity in the application, so keep it simple and to the point. 
I wish you all the success with your application. 

Regards,
Faizan Haider


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

For your attention who have 60 points for your EOIs.

Migration Updates to General Skilled Migration

Immigration has today increased pool and pass mark to 65 for the following three subclasses where an application is made on or after 1 July 2018. This means that applicants who receive only 60 points will no longer be able to lodge an expression of interest.

The visas affected include:

Subclass 189 (Skilled Independent)
Subclass 190 (State Sponsored)
Subclass 489 (Skilled – Regional (Provisional))


----------



## loklok (Oct 29, 2016)

ShPaul said:


> Hi Friends, I have 80 points in EOI and I want to apply to NT. Can someone please help me with the document template? Thanks.


apply for SA as well even if your job in the supplimentary skill list. the 80 points will make you pass and it has far more chances than NT.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## asimhafeez (Jun 24, 2018)

faizan15 said:


> Dear Abhinav,
> 
> We both are in same boat. I applied on 14th April 2018 and still the status is 'waiting for admin review'.
> Make sure you show as many marketing vacancy add's required in NT as possible. Atleast 15 add with your explanation of relevance. Also keep on sending your CV to recruiters and against job adds. Most of the time you will get response from them and mostly negative. Few will show some interest. Include these email conversations in your application. 1/1000 chances that you land a job in NT applying overseas.
> ...





Hi faizan Im doing exactly the same. I have a 90/90 pte academics score, so with every job I explain how my qualification and experience matches the requirment and how my communication skills will come in handy. Can you email me so we can talk in detail? or send me a msg @3495800437


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

loklok said:


> let us say if I apply for 190 and they only can offer me 489 ... are they going to ask me if i want to take 489 or they are only going to refuse the case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


No matter for which Subclass you have applied they will assess your application for both 190 & 489.


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I applied 489 visa (Nt)with 60 points but now Australia has changed immigration points from 60 to 65 my question is that I applied my eoi last month.My question is that after 30 jun 2018 what is status of my eoi.Do i have to lodge new eoi now with 65 points or my old one is still valid


----------



## faizan15 (Apr 22, 2018)

ramiz said:


> I applied 489 visa (Nt)with 60 points but now Australia has changed immigration points from 60 to 65 my question is that I applied my eoi last month.My question is that after 30 jun 2018 what is status of my eoi.Do i have to lodge new eoi now with 65 points or my old one is still valid


You better consult with your agent but applications are accessed based on the rules prevailing at the time of application submission. Any change in requirement afterwards is not applicable on previously submitted application.


----------



## raju10998 (Jun 29, 2018)

Today I checked my SS 489 visa status it says that my application status waiting for admin review but it says I can,t edit my application.Till yesterday my application was editable so what does that mean, when I checked NT government website it says when you application is under review than you can,t edit it.Has any body ever experienced any thing like that


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

*489 visa*

I am also facing the same issue .NT account show last action date 29 jun 2018,Editable No, action waiting for admin review.I am very much confused as i applied my SS with 60 now rules have changed.I am not sure what is going to happen.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

ramiz said:


> I am also facing the same issue .NT account show last action date 29 jun 2018,Editable No, action waiting for admin review.I am very much confused as i applied my SS with 60 now rules have changed.I am not sure what is going to happen.


When did you submitted your application ??
I made last changes on 29-06-2018 but i just checked my application is still editable. 
I changed 190 to 489 as i got 65 points for 489.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

raju10998 said:


> Today I checked my SS 489 visa status it says that my application status waiting for admin review but it says I can,t edit my application.Till yesterday my application was editable so what does that mean, when I checked NT government website it says when you application is under review than you can,t edit it.Has any body ever experienced any thing like that


When did u submitted your application ?
Your point score ?

Mine is still editable.


----------



## raju10998 (Jun 29, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> When did u submitted your application ?
> Your point score ?
> 
> Mine is still editable
> ...


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

raju10998 said:


> Agronomist said:
> 
> 
> > When did u submitted your application ?
> ...


----------



## raju10998 (Jun 29, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> raju10998 said:
> 
> 
> > whats ur ref # ?
> ...


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

raju10998 said:


> Agronomist said:
> 
> 
> > I am little confused about application as some peole say it will follow rules before 30 jun as i applied before the deadline.Whwn I check department website it says"From 1 July 2018: the pass mark for points tested visas will be 65 points to claim points for skilled partner, age must be under 45 An invitation to apply for a visa pre-1 July 2018 with 60 points and/or claimed points for a skilled partner under 50 will be assessed against pre-1 July provisions."Can one one please explain the situation.
> ...


----------



## raju10998 (Jun 29, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> raju10998 said:
> 
> 
> > whats ur occupation and ref # ?
> ...


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

raju10998 said:


> Agronomist said:
> 
> 
> > My occupation Electronics Engineer
> ...


----------



## raju10998 (Jun 29, 2018)

Thats very unlucky are all the guys with 60 points.We dn,t have any other options now.But we have to call NT government to get the extact answer


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

I was able to update today and now its reflecting todays date as submission.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

raju10998 said:


> Thats very unlucky are all the guys with 60 points.We dn,t have any other options now.But we have to call NT government to get the extact answer


You have applied for 489 with 60 points ?
Whats your point breakup please


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

Absolutely unfair but what can some one do


----------



## faizan15 (Apr 22, 2018)

raju10998 said:


> Today I checked my SS 489 visa status it says that my application status waiting for admin review but it says I can,t edit my application.Till yesterday my application was editable so what does that mean, when I checked NT government website it says when you application is under review than you can,t edit it.Has any body ever experienced any thing like that


Dear Raju,

Post your request in the messages section of your application dashboard that you want to further add evidences in your application. They will make it editable.

Regards,
Faizan Haider


----------



## Jsingh5740 (Apr 9, 2017)

Any updates or news on NT nominations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Jsingh5740 said:


> Any updates or news on NT nominations?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still waiting admin review.
Ref # 26xx

Whats about yours ?


----------



## Jsingh5740 (Apr 9, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> Still waiting admin review.
> 
> Ref # 26xx
> 
> ...




Mine is 29xx. Same status.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Mine also 29xx , waiting for admin but editable


----------



## kevin.yorke (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi there,
How has everyone else got feedback from employers on skills? I am struggling to get any responses from them? Has anyone been successful without this?


----------



## hannan8v8 (Jul 4, 2018)

I applied for EOI and application on 30/06 for Accountant for 489 & 190. points are 85 & 80 respectively. Currently based in Sydney so i'm not sure how long it will take for NT to approve/reject my application? Any idea?


----------



## asimhafeez (Jun 24, 2018)

hannan8v8 said:


> I applied for EOI and application on 30/06 for Accountant for 489 & 190. points are 85 & 80 respectively. Currently based in Sydney so i'm not sure how long it will take for NT to approve/reject my application? Any idea?



Have you lived in and worked in your nominated occupation Northern terriotry for 6 months? If not then they will not approve your application. NT is quite smart as they know onshore applicants come to NT only after they are left with no choice


----------



## hannan8v8 (Jul 4, 2018)

asimhafeez said:


> Have you lived in and worked in your nominated occupation Northern terriotry for 6 months? If not then they will not approve your application. NT is quite smart as they know onshore applicants come to NT only after they are left with no choice


I've worked in Sydney in my nominated occupation for 1 year and I do know people who've got their application approved with high points even though they live in other states.


----------



## asimhafeez (Jun 24, 2018)

hannan8v8 said:


> I've worked in Sydney in my nominated occupation for 1 year and I do know people who've got their application approved with high points even though they live in other states.


It says quite clearly on their website that " Onshore applicant who have not completed studies from NT must live and work in NT before applying for nomination"

Where are you getting your information from?


----------



## Jsingh5740 (Apr 9, 2017)

Does anybody know, how was last July?

Do they speed up with sending nominations as the quotas are reinstated?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asimhafeez (Jun 24, 2018)

Jsingh5740 said:


> Does anybody know, how was last July?
> 
> Do they speed up with sending nominations as the quotas are reinstated?
> 
> ...


Hi,

are you applying with 65 pts?


----------



## Jsingh5740 (Apr 9, 2017)

70


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay2176 (Jul 6, 2018)

*What will be the next reply from NT??*

Migration NT - Application Submit Confirmation - (Ref. #33XX)

Your MigrationNT application submitted successfully, and is currently awaiting review.

If you need to make any revisions to the application or upload any additional documents, you can do so by opening the application and clicking 'Make Changes'. You are permitted to make changes, as long as the application isn't currently under review.

Thank you for using Migration NT.

361311- Veterinary Nurse...
EOI- 26 June/18..(190)
What will be the next reply from NT?? 
How much it will take time for state nomination processing??


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

sanjay2176 said:


> Migration NT - Application Submit Confirmation - (Ref. #33XX)
> 
> Your MigrationNT application submitted successfully, and is currently awaiting review.
> 
> ...


You need to be patient now!
For offshore applicants timeline is 6-8 months.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sanjay2176 said:


> Migration NT - Application Submit Confirmation - (Ref. #33XX)
> 
> Your MigrationNT application submitted successfully, and is currently awaiting review.
> 
> ...


Offshore 6-8 months

Onshore 1 month

Source:
https://www.australiasnorthernterri...-questions-for-nt-government-visa-nominations


----------



## masterobiwan (Jul 4, 2018)

does anyone have idea of the reference number they are currently attending to?
mine is 26**. what are the chances for Electronics Engineer in 489?


----------



## masterobiwan (Jul 4, 2018)

does anyone have idea of the reference number they are currently attending to?
mine is 26**. what are the chances for Electronics Engineer in 489?


----------



## Joe Ng (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi All

I am currently applying the State Nomination for NT

I have got 65pts in 190 and 70pts in 489..my agent said we need to show the correspondence from the employer in order to let the case officer to know that we have the positive feedback..but how do we do this and how do we shoe the strong prospect in NT job market???

My skilled occupation is Insurance Agent, skill assessment was passed in Oct 2017..

I am quite worry about my application..


----------



## khan07 (Jul 9, 2018)

Dear MianShahid, Are you a Geologist? If yes so could you please guide me for earth science tech .


----------



## khan07 (Jul 9, 2018)

*Earth Science Tech*



mianshahid said:


> Congrats .. Good Luck


Dear MianShahid, are you a Geologist? Wanted to get some info for the process of VETASSESS from you.


----------



## dollydesignz (Oct 24, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I hope everyone finds the below information helpful:
1) My application was rejected and it took 6 months. It was rejected almost same day it was allocated to case officer. Visa was 190
2) After rejection my partner's application was approved. He had a different skill. The decision came is less than 3 months.
3) Both applications were Offshore.
4) Application was in range 2400 to 2600

From the information above, I made some guess, as to why one application worked and another did not work.
1) It seems that format of documents and kind of document formatting matters. The approved application had PDF format and rejected application had DOC format.
2) The content of document must NOT be copy paste and MUST be genuine, you should really have a genuine intention to serve back the NT people.
3) It also is true that 489 visa is now preferred than 190 for invitation to Offshore candidates. 
4) Quota for various skills also matter. So if your occupation is very common then it seems that only best application will be chosen.
5) Number of job advertisements did not seem to matter, but the quality of job advertisements and explanations did seem to matter.

I may be totally wrong, I just guessed all of the above from my experience.

All the best, and should anyone need more suggestions, then please PM me.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

dollydesignz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I hope everyone finds the below information helpful:
> 1) My application was rejected and it took 6 months. It was rejected almost same day it was allocated to case officer. Visa was 190
> ...


Hi dollydesignz,

thanks for sharing the outcome of your application . it will really help members to prepare better while filing the application.

can you please elaborate which categories you applied for ( you and partner) and which one was rejected and which one was approved? for for your partner they offered 489 or 190?

i had applied for NT in June with proper documents (All pdf) and all the quality of content is good as i prepared myself with relevant govt figures to prove that my job has good potential in NT.

still waiting for outcome.

regards
Ahmad


----------



## dollydesignz (Oct 24, 2017)

poxy2325 said:


> Hi dollydesignz,
> 
> thanks for sharing the outcome of your application . it will really help members to prepare better while filing the application.
> 
> ...



The present Visa invitation is 489. 
Both occupations are in ICT domain.
I get a feeling that your occupation of "Events Related" must be in demand in Darwin, NT. I hope that you have specified exact location where you intend to work in NT.

I wish best for you!


----------



## asimhafeez (Jun 24, 2018)

dollydesignz said:


> The present Visa invitation is 489.
> Both occupations are in ICT domain.
> I get a feeling that your occupation of "Events Related" must be in demand in Darwin, NT. I hope that you have specified exact location where you intend to work in NT.
> 
> I wish best for you!



Hi dolly,

Thats a very valueable advice you gave about specifying the location where we intend to work. Could you highlight more such of points now that your partner has gotten the visa? It may help us prepare our applications better. Number of job ads? Committement letter? Just list the points you think were critical in ur partners success, Please list them in point form so we can all benefit.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

dollydesignz said:


> The present Visa invitation is 489.
> Both occupations are in ICT domain.
> I get a feeling that your occupation of "Events Related" must be in demand in Darwin, NT. I hope that you have specified exact location where you intend to work in NT.
> 
> I wish best for you!


Many Thanks dollydesignz for sharing this info.

Yes i am in Industry specific list and yes i mentioned where i intend to live in Darwin. 

what i feel , they want to see how serious are you about relocating to NT , how well you have researched about job openings , markets etc and how well you know NT in terms of weather , population etc since Darwin is quite different from other Australian cities.

lets see when they respond to my application. 

best of luck for your approval and lets be in touch ( May be we will meet in Darwin


----------



## Jenice (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi,

is 65 points enough to get invite for 489, relative sponsored ?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Today my application status changed to Case Officer Assessment. 
Ocp: Agricultural Consultant
190 = 60
489 = 65
Application Submitted 29-06-2018
Ref # 26xx


----------



## masterobiwan (Jul 4, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Today my application status changed to Case Officer Assessment.
> Ocp: Agricultural Consultant
> 190 = 60
> 489 = 65
> ...


may the odds be in your favor .


----------



## auny123 (Jun 12, 2018)

*occupation ?*

what was your occupation and how much time it took from document awaiting review to review in process ?





dollydesignz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I hope everyone finds the below information helpful:
> 1) My application was rejected and it took 6 months. It was rejected almost same day it was allocated to case officer. Visa was 190
> ...


----------



## Jenice (Jul 11, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Today my application status changed to Case Officer Assessment.
> Ocp: Agricultural Consultant
> 190 = 60
> 489 = 65
> ...


Hello Agronomist, good to see you got NT invite with 65 points for 489, I am also intending to lodge EOI with 65 points. How long it took for you to get the invitation? Thanks.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Jenice said:


> Hello Agronomist, good to see you got NT invite with 65 points for 489, I am also intending to lodge EOI with 65 points. How long it took for you to get the invitation? Thanks.


I still didn't get any invite! 
I submitted my application on 29 June 2018. 
They asked me to submit clear photocopy of my IELTS score card on dated 11 July 2018 which i uploaded same day. Then on 12 July 2018 my application status changed to Case Officer Assessment. 
Hoping to get invite soon.


----------



## auny123 (Jun 12, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> I still didn't get any invite!
> I submitted my application on 29 June 2018.
> They asked me to submit clear photocopy of my IELTS score card on dated 11 July 2018 which i uploaded same day. Then on 12 July 2018 my application status changed to Case Officer Assessment.
> Hoping to get invite soon.





I have uploaded my Case on 9 June 2018 and still its awaiting under review. what is your Occupation list and have you used a consultant ?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

auny123 said:


> I have uploaded my Case on 9 June 2018 and still its awaiting under review. what is your Occupation list and have you used a consultant ?


No i am not using any consultant. 
My occupation is Agricultural Consultant. 

What is your reference # ?


----------



## auny123 (Jun 12, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> No i am not using any consultant.
> My occupation is Agricultural Consultant.
> 
> What is your reference # ?


30**

what was your reference number ?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

auny123 said:


> 30**
> 
> what was your reference number ?


26xx


----------



## loklok (Oct 29, 2016)

please I have submit my application on 25.6.2018 for NT invitation with occuption of pharmacy technician, later this week the conditions of applying to this occupation have changed to 7 overall which i am not secured. are the state going to evaluate my application based on the conditions required when I submit my application or the current conditions?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## auny123 (Jun 12, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> 26xx



i submitted my application on 9 June 2018 and you late in june how can your reference number be far ahead of me ?

what was your application date ?


----------



## AliceNg (Nov 5, 2017)

does anyone have idea of the reference number they are currently attending to? mine is 26**. what are the chances for Electronics Engineer in 489?
Hi Masterobiwan,
Can you share how many point to you have? And status of your application now?


----------



## auny123 (Jun 12, 2018)

loklok said:


> please I have submit my application on 25.6.2018 for NT invitation with occuption of pharmacy technician, later this week the conditions of applying to this occupation have changed to 7 overall which i am not secured. are the state going to evaluate my application based on the conditions required when I submit my application or the current conditions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



what is your reference number ? like just mention the 2 initial digits


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

auny123 said:


> i submitted my application on 9 June 2018 and you late in june how can your reference number be far ahead of me ?
> 
> what was your application date ?


Actually i initiated my application on 29 April 2018 and it took me almost 2 months to prepare my documents. Final submission date was 29 June 2018.


----------



## AliceNg (Nov 5, 2017)

masterobiwan said:


> does anyone have idea of the reference number they are currently attending to?
> mine is 26**. what are the chances for Electronics Engineer in 489?


Hi Masterobiwan,
Can you share how many point do you have and your application status now?
My status till waiting admin review


----------



## auny123 (Jun 12, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Actually i initiated my application on 29 April 2018 and it took me almost 2 months to prepare my documents. Final submission date was 29 June 2018.



oh thanks , i was bit worried do Personal message me your number , from which city are you ?


----------



## masterobiwan (Jul 4, 2018)

*hello AliceNg*



AliceNg said:


> Hi Masterobiwan,
> Can you share how many point do you have and your application status now?
> My status till waiting admin review


my point is 65 and my status is still waiting for admin review. what about you?


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

lets start a watsup group for all those who applied NT.

what do you say guys?


----------



## auny123 (Jun 12, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> lets start a watsup group for all those who applied NT.
> 
> what do you say guys?



agree


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

poxy2325 said:


> lets start a watsup group for all those who applied NT.
> 
> what do you say guys?


always with you bro


----------



## auny123 (Jun 12, 2018)

*new NT occupation changes*

friends new state nomination list/occupation list/ require most of the jobs to present offer letter ,,

does this apply to us as well ?


----------



## masterobiwan (Jul 4, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> lets start a watsup group for all those who applied NT.
> 
> what do you say guys?


you have my vote


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

PM me the details, i will add you up.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

auny123 said:


> friends new state nomination list/occupation list/ require most of the jobs to present offer letter ,,
> 
> does this apply to us as well ?


Depends on the category you are applying to. Check the website if it applies to you. For me i dont have any special condition for job offer or language proficiency.


----------



## AliceNg (Nov 5, 2017)

masterobiwan said:


> my point is 65 and my status is still waiting for admin review. what about you?


Hi Masterobiwan,

me too, 65 p


----------



## gabiesoldjukic (May 31, 2018)

auny123 said:


> friends new state nomination list/occupation list/ require most of the jobs to present offer letter ,,
> 
> does this apply to us as well ?


Hi, I found out my occupation now requires a job offer! Does this apply to EOI submitted last month June??


----------



## masterobiwan (Jul 4, 2018)

AliceNg said:


> Hi Masterobiwan,
> 
> me too, 65 p


ok Alice. what's your occupation and ref?


----------



## gabiesoldjukic (May 31, 2018)

Hi, I found out my occupation now requires a job offer! Does this apply to EOI submitted last month June??



poxy2325 said:


> auny123 said:
> 
> 
> > friends new state nomination list/occupation list/ require most of the jobs to present offer letter ,,
> ...


----------



## Dr Dre (May 16, 2018)

dollydesignz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I hope everyone finds the below information helpful:
> 1) My application was rejected and it took 6 months. It was rejected almost same day it was allocated to case officer. Visa was 190
> ...


You have really done well to have posted this feedback. I just want to ask if the approved application had any correspondence with a potential employer? Some would say having a positive feedback from a potential employer in the NT gives you more chances.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

gabiesoldjukic said:


> Hi, I found out my occupation now requires a job offer! Does this apply to EOI submitted last month June??


If your application submitted before 12 July then it would not be applicable to you.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Dr Dre said:


> You have really done well to have posted this feedback. I just want to ask if the approved application had any correspondence with a potential employer? Some would say having a positive feedback from a potential employer in the NT gives you more chances.


Having positive feedback from a potential NT employer will for sure be big plus. They do not value auto generated responses from employer's.


----------



## Dr Dre (May 16, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Having positive feedback from a potential NT employer will for sure be big plus. They do not value auto generated responses from employer's.


Thanks @Agronomist. I agree with you that auto generated responses carries no weight. As a newbie, I just really need to know if I can get an invite without an employers feedback. 
I have applied for so many positions in the NT but not one has responded. My application number is 26##...guess I am getting close.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## zinnerabegum (May 2, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> always with you bro


pls add me as well in the watsapp group


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

zinnerabegum said:


> pls add me as well in the watsapp group


Please inbox your watsapp.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Dr Dre said:


> Thanks @Agronomist. I agree with you that auto generated responses carries no weight. As a newbie, I just really need to know if I can get an invite without an employers feedback.
> I have applied for so many positions in the NT but not one has responded. My application number is 26##...guess I am getting close.:fingerscrossed:


Whats current status of your application ??
How many job ads your attached ?


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Dr Dre said:


> Thanks @Agronomist. I agree with you that auto generated responses carries no weight. As a newbie, I just really need to know if I can get an invite without an employers feedback.
> I have applied for so many positions in the NT but not one has responded. My application number is 26##...guess I am getting close.:fingerscrossed:



Hi DrDre ,

companies tend to reply to you if you apply for job , even a negative reply after some time. Thats what i got from so many NT employers.

its difficult to get a job being offshore and NT govt. do know this. What i feel , they just want to see the candidate is making genuine efforts to find job .

attach whatever response you get from employers ( convert all files to pdf rather using word file as it is more professional)


----------



## Dr Dre (May 16, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Whats current status of your application ??
> How many job ads your attached ?


Current Status: Waiting for Admin Review
Ref: 25## (made a mistake earlier)
Attached Job Ads: 6 (included suitability statement for each job)
Anzsco: 225212 - ICT Business Development Manager


----------



## Dr Dre (May 16, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> Hi DrDre ,
> 
> companies tend to reply to you if you apply for job , even a negative reply after some time. Thats what i got from so many NT employers.
> 
> ...


Hello Poxy, thanks for your valuable feedback. "its difficult to get a job being offshore and NT govt. do know this. What i feel , they just want to see the candidate is making genuine efforts to find job" - This allays my fears. I will gather correspondence to employers and attach as PDF just like other files.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Dr Dre said:


> Hello Poxy, thanks for your valuable feedback. "its difficult to get a job being offshore and NT govt. do know this. What i feel , they just want to see the candidate is making genuine efforts to find job" - This allays my fears. I will gather correspondence to employers and attach as PDF just like other files.


Yes that would be fine i guess.

I made a pdf file with starting page as "jobs applied as of that date" the all pdf files for the relevant jobs ( i guess 18-20) and then page with heading " response got as of that date" followed by pdf files for all negative responses ( no auto responder though) . just try to make as simple as possible for them.

regards
Ahmad


----------



## punjabiplayer (Jul 12, 2018)

i applied for NT on July 7th, still says waiting for admin review , my reference number is 45x, i have 3 digit reference number bcoz i created the account last year, but it took me so long to create all those documents,

Visa SubClass - 190
Anzsco code - 149212

i dont think they picking people by reference numbers.


----------



## Dr Dre (May 16, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> Yes that would be fine i guess.
> 
> I made a pdf file with starting page as "jobs applied as of that date" the all pdf files for the relevant jobs ( i guess 18-20) and then page with heading " response got as of that date" followed by pdf files for all negative responses ( no auto responder though) . just try to make as simple as possible for them.
> 
> ...


This is good to know. I will follow your advise. Seems very logical. Thank you so much. :clap2:

I am back to work:ranger:


----------



## punjabiplayer (Jul 12, 2018)

i would appreciate guys , if you add me on watsapp group too


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

punjabiplayer said:


> i applied for NT on July 7th, still says waiting for admin review , my reference number is 45x, i have 3 digit reference number bcoz i created the account last year, but it took me so long to create all those documents,
> 
> Visa SubClass - 190
> Anzsco code - 149212
> ...


i guess wait for a month to see update on your file.

meanwhile keep on applying for jobs and adding up to your files.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

punjabiplayer said:


> i would appreciate guys , if you add me on watsapp group too


keep on posting , once your post count reach 5 , you can PM me your number.


----------



## punjabiplayer (Jul 12, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> i guess wait for a month to see update on your file.
> 
> meanwhile keep on applying for jobs and adding up to your files.


i actually showed a strong employability and took the around 30 adverts screenshots and written 4-5 lines explaining my job suitability for each advert.

will it be enough or should i apply for jobs and add emplyers feedback on my file ??


----------



## punjabiplayer (Jul 12, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> keep on posting , once your post count reach 5 , you can PM me your number.


sure dear, i will do that, thank you


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

punjabiplayer said:


> i actually showed a strong employability and took the around 30 adverts screenshots and written 4-5 lines explaining my job suitability for each advert.
> 
> will it be enough or should i apply for jobs and add emplyers feedback on my file ??



apart from highlighting suitability for individual jobs , try to put something from macro economic point of view as well. You need to tell them that overall market is good for your type of job by giving some good facts ( govt. statistics ). i believe it will carry good weight-age.


----------



## punjabiplayer (Jul 12, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> apart from highlighting suitability for individual jobs , try to put something from macro economic point of view as well. You need to tell them that overall market is good for your type of job by giving some good facts ( govt. statistics ). i believe it will carry good weight-age.


got it, if my file is already submited, any changes i make will make my file go below the waiting que,, what you think ??


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

punjabiplayer said:


> got it, if my file is already submited, any changes i make will make my file go below the waiting que,, what you think ??


better late then get rejection.


----------



## Jsingh5740 (Apr 9, 2017)

Is the requirement of job offer for some occupations has retrospective effect or do they have a date for applications filed till date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

dollydesignz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I hope everyone finds the below information helpful:
> 1) My application was rejected and it took 6 months. It was rejected almost same day it was allocated to case officer. Visa was 190
> ...



Hi dollydesignz

Can you please let us know the time difference for getting CO assigned to your case and getting your application approved.

Was the number of days same for the rejected application?

this would help us to analyse the processing times better for offshore candidates.

regards
Ahmad


----------



## akelasurfgirl (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi All,

The job offer condition put on some occupations wil be valid for new applications or to old ones also, which were filled when this condition was not there.


----------



## loklok (Oct 29, 2016)

akelasurfgirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The job offer condition put on some occupations wil be valid for new applications or to old ones also, which were filled when this condition was not there.


they say for new application only. but for NT they could easily refuse your case and if they find someone with better connections to NT and offers they will going to choose him regardless the list conditions.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

Guys hi!!! 
do you know what is the deadline to apply for NT 489? 
Thanks !


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

tanya19850011 said:


> Guys hi!!!
> do you know what is the deadline to apply for NT 489?
> Thanks !


i dont think there is a deadline but the sooner you apply , the better chance are there for you ( provided you apply as per their requirement ).

regards
Ahmad


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> i dont think there is a deadline but the sooner you apply , the better chance are there for you ( provided you apply as per their requirement ).
> 
> regards
> Ahmad


Thanks for your reply, Ahmad.

Do you know what is the most popular website to look for a job in NT? I have just realized that they require a job offer from an employer for my profession. They have not had the same condition previously last year...


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

tanya19850011 said:


> Thanks for your reply, Ahmad.
> 
> Do you know what is the most popular website to look for a job in NT? I have just realized that they require a job offer from an employer for my profession. They have not had the same condition previously last year...


You may find the link of recruitment agents based in NT.

https://www.australiasnorthernterritory.com.au/work/northern-territory-recruitment-agencies

regards
Ahmad


----------



## akelasurfgirl (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi All My NT application status changed to "Case Officer Assesment" now after this what will happen,

please share what is the process.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

akelasurfgirl said:


> Hi All My NT application status changed to "Case Officer Assesment" now after this what will happen,
> 
> please share what is the process.


Congratulations , how long does it took to assigned to CO ?


----------



## Jsingh5740 (Apr 9, 2017)

akelasurfgirl said:


> Hi All My NT application status changed to "Case Officer Assesment" now after this what will happen,
> 
> please share what is the process.




Congratulations!!!
1 What occupation did you apply in?
2 when did u apply for NT SS?


----------



## Sumitcha89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi help required for filling state nomination Marketing specialist 225113


----------



## Sumitcha89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Anybody here who is filling for marketing specialist


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Sumitcha89 said:


> Anybody here who is filling for marketing specialist


I think Job offer is required for your occupation, so please check new requirements being imposed after 12 July revision. 

Regards


----------



## akelasurfgirl (Feb 28, 2017)

Jsingh5740 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 1 What occupation did you apply in?
> 2 when did u apply for NT SS?


Badd...witin few hours CO rejected my application, saying not enough proof of employment.:confused2:


----------



## akelasurfgirl (Feb 28, 2017)

poxy2325 said:


> Congratulations , how long does it took to assigned to CO ?


It got rejected, saying not enough proof of employment.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

akelasurfgirl said:


> It got rejected, saying not enough proof of employment.


Sorry to hear that


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

akelasurfgirl said:


> It got rejected, saying not enough proof of employment.


Ohh sad, how many jobs you shared with them? what you wrote about the employablity prospects in NT?


----------



## masterobiwan (Jul 4, 2018)

akelasurfgirl said:


> Badd...witin few hours CO rejected my application, saying not enough proof of employment.:confused2:


so sorry dear. try to address the areas they pointed out and put in another application ok. do no let this bring you down.


----------



## Jsingh5740 (Apr 9, 2017)

akelasurfgirl said:


> Badd...witin few hours CO rejected my application, saying not enough proof of employment.:confused2:




Very sorry to hear that!!


----------



## Jsingh5740 (Apr 9, 2017)

Do we get a mail when CO is assigned or do we have to check by logging in?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Jsingh5740 said:


> Do we get a mail when CO is assigned or do we have to check by logging in?


You have to logged in your account to check status.


----------



## Jsingh5740 (Apr 9, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> You have to logged in your account to check status.




Thanks!!!


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Any one got NT nomination in July 2018 ??


----------



## Jsingh5740 (Apr 9, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> Any one got NT nomination in July 2018 ??



Dont think, anyone in this group got nomination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

akelasurfgirl said:


> Badd...witin few hours CO rejected my application, saying not enough proof of employment.:confused2:


Sorry to hear that 

Please tell us did provide pay slips 
What kind of evidence you have submitted?


----------



## mojal67 (Jul 19, 2018)

Dears,
Please add me to your Whatsapp group.
+<*SNIP*> *See"Inappropriate content" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Jsingh5740 (Apr 9, 2017)

Is there anyone who is waiting since late 2017 or early 2018?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Baljit9878237832 said:


> Today i got rejection email from nt. Because i was on 60 marks for 489 visa. Very disappointing. .... pain we r facing can't be realised by Australian politicians. .... its an abolition of dreams and hope...


If you met all other nomination criteria, any way you can increase your points? Have you looked at increasing your English score or getting CCL certification for extra five points.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Baljit9878237832 said:


> Today i got rejection email from nt. Because i was on 60 marks for 489 visa. Very disappointing. .... pain we r facing can't be realised by Australian politicians. .... its an abolition of dreams and hope...


its really sad to hear. Please don't lose hope and try to increase your points.


----------



## Jsingh5740 (Apr 9, 2017)

Baljit9878237832 said:


> Today i got rejection email from nt. Because i was on 60 marks for 489 visa. Very disappointing. .... pain we r facing can't be realised by Australian politicians. .... its an abolition of dreams and hope...




Sorry to know that. Dont lose hope. There is always another way.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Baljit9878237832 said:


> Today i got rejection email from nt. Because i was on 60 marks for 489 visa. Very disappointing. .... pain we r facing can't be realised by Australian politicians. .... its an abolition of dreams and hope...


Did your status changed to Case Officer Assessment or they directly rejected your application ?


----------



## Jsingh5740 (Apr 9, 2017)

Baljit9878237832 said:


> Status had changed before few days.




When did you apply for NT?


----------



## totonabung (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi did you have your docs certified?


----------



## totonabung (Jul 24, 2018)

I have an offer letter from NT employer, submitted an state sponsorship, I got 70 points for 489 and 65 for 190 but still no response from them up to now


----------



## masterobiwan (Jul 4, 2018)

totonabung said:


> I have an offer letter from NT employer, submitted an state sponsorship, I got 70 points for 489 and 65 for 190 but still no response from them up to now


what is your reference number?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Sumitcha89 said:


> Anybody here who is filling for marketing specialist


Yes, me. Awaiting my grant for NSW Stream 2


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Yes, me. Awaiting my grant for NSW Stream 2


Hi RhiC , did you applied for NT as well?


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

totonabung said:


> I have an offer letter from NT employer, submitted an state sponsorship, I got 70 points for 489 and 65 for 190 but still no response from them up to now


for which occupation you are applying?


----------



## totonabung (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi poxy, Registered Nurse


----------



## totonabung (Jul 24, 2018)

Registered Nurse


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

totonabung said:


> Registered Nurse


Thanks , just be patient , you will hear soon fro them.


----------



## Maldi_Island (Jul 25, 2018)

*NT financial capacity duration*

Does anyone know how long the money should be in bank account to meet financial capacity if (a) in the primary applicant is submitting bank statements ; (b) if a dependent (dad or spouce) is submitting bank statement. Any chance a non-relative (business partner) can provide financial guarantee and bank statement to meet the amounts. I am applying for 489 provisional Visa to Northern Territory, Customer Service Manager. Thanks in advance


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

Dear All,

Competent plus english or Proficient overall means.. 6.5 in each or overall 7.0 

my question is if someone have proficient English / 7.0 overall with one 6 and all 7, is it acceptable?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

mianshahid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Competent plus english or Proficient overall means.. 6.5 in each or overall 7.0
> 
> my question is if someone have proficient English / 7.0 overall with one 6 and all 7, is it acceptable?


Not acceptable


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Maldi_Island said:


> Does anyone know how long the money should be in bank account to meet financial capacity if (a) in the primary applicant is submitting bank statements ; (b) if a dependent (dad or spouce) is submitting bank statement. Any chance a non-relative (business partner) can provide financial guarantee and bank statement to meet the amounts. I am applying for 489 provisional Visa to Northern Territory, Customer Service Manager. Thanks in advance


 Untill you get NT state nomination, Better to keep shown financial capacity.....


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

tanya19850011 said:


> Thanks for your reply, Ahmad.
> 
> Do you know what is the most popular website to look for a job in NT? I have just realized that they require a job offer from an employer for my profession. They have not had the same condition previously last year...


Seek and Indeed Popular websites


----------



## Maldi_Island (Jul 25, 2018)

Dear Iaju1984
i am checking about for how long money should be in my bank account BEFORE I apply for state sponsorship..any ideas...basically If i put cash today to meet the amount required how long it should be in the account before i take a statement to...1month, 3 month, or an year..etc...I have had cash enough to meet the requirement but it has not been in my account..


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Maldi_Island said:


> Dear Iaju1984
> i am checking about for how long money should be in my bank account BEFORE I apply for state sponsorship..any ideas...basically If i put cash today to meet the amount required how long it should be in the account before i take a statement to...1month, 3 month, or an year..etc...I have had cash enough to meet the requirement but it has not been in my account..


i think it should be there for 2-3 months but dont put big amount as it will look like as if you put it for the sake of inflating your balance.

alternatively , you may also show fixed deposits , house ownership , valuation from jewelry etc


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

laju1984 said:


> Seek and Indeed Popular websites


Hi Laju , how are you?

I see you are already in Darwin .

would you like to share with us about the life there , job prospects , challenges etc.

it would help us in better planning.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

poxy2325 said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Seek and Indeed Popular websites
> ...


I m not in Darwin at the moment but in Regional NSW.....


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Maldi_Island said:


> Dear Iaju1984
> i am checking about for how long money should be in my bank account BEFORE I apply for state sponsorship..any ideas...basically If i put cash today to meet the amount required how long it should be in the account before i take a statement to...1month, 3 month, or an year..etc...I have had cash enough to meet the requirement but it has not been in my account..


 Last 6 months Bank Account Statments, Fixed Deposit Copy , Equity Share holdings Valuation, Mutual Fund Statment, EPF statment, Property Valuation etc...


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

poxy2325 said:


> Maldi_Island said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Iaju1984
> ...


 No isssue if u put cash today and then apply for state nomination after some days....


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

laju1984 said:


> I m not in Darwin at the moment but in Regional NSW.....


Thanks Laju.

so you moved to Regional NSW? what visa you have? is it 489 NT sponsored?

correct me if i am wrong , for 887 visa you only _have to lived and worked in a regional, low-population growth_ for 1 year and stay 2 year .

even if you are sponsored by any region for 489 still you can live and work on other region ( regional , low population growth area) ?

sorry i am asking too many questions.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

poxy2325 said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > I m not in Darwin at the moment but in Regional NSW.....
> ...


 NT 489 I have....On yr 2nd question, There is no clear answer still i have.& U will hear different answers from Different people including me. So better you opt with what u think is right.....


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

poxy2325 said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > I m not in Darwin at the moment but in Regional NSW.....
> ...





laju1984 said:


> poxy2325 said:
> 
> 
> > laju1984 said:
> ...


 I can answer to questions up to what I had been gone throug bu its not wise to comment on what I haven't gone through personally yet....


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

laju1984 said:


> NT 489 I have....On yr 2nd question, There is no clear answer still i have.& U will hear different answers from Different people including me. So better you opt with what u think is right.....


thanks Laju , yes you are right . different people will give you different answers.

I went to Home affair website and its says for 887 visa you need only stay 2 year and work 1 year in regional Australia ( not necessarily the region which invited you for 489 ).

this gives some hope with regards to the work as NT is quite small for job opportunities but i need to do more research for above questions.

anyways , thanks for your answer.


----------



## Ehansa (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi....
I am planning to lodge EOI to northern territory.So i need help to write a commitment letter. pls help me


----------



## s890 (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi,
Does HR advisor who is offshore & applying for 489 does need a job offer or not ? Any help woule be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Ehansa (Jul 31, 2018)

*Nt commitement*



Chash said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my NT nomination recently.
> This is what I submitted for getting the nominations as I saw several people had rejections recent days.
> ...


Hi Chash...
Could you pls help me to write commitment letter to NT.


----------



## Pervender_rai (May 10, 2018)

*EOI Support*

Can you please share any sample documents for reference as a guidelne. It would be very helpful. I am new to this fourum and need support in filling EOI.
My contact number is 9899700501 if you cna send some thing on whattsapp will be very helpful.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Pervender


----------



## Pervender_rai (May 10, 2018)

a sample of commitment letter and resettlement plan you send if you can share that?


----------



## Pervender_rai (May 10, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If you met all other nomination criteria, any way you can increase your points? Have you looked at increasing your English score or getting CCL certification for extra five points.


But State Nomination will provide 5 or 10 points and the requirement shall be fulfilled, Is that the only reason mentioned?
What skill catagory are you applying for?


----------



## Pervender_rai (May 10, 2018)

Pervender_rai said:


> But State Nomination will provide 5 or 10 points and the requirement shall be fulfilled, Is that the only reason mentioned?
> What skill catagory are you applying for?


I am also sitting at 60 points now and my consultant is preparing my file for submission, is that true that I need 65 points before applying for state sponsership?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Pervender_rai said:


> I am also sitting at 60 points now and my consultant is preparing my file for submission, is that true that I need 65 points before applying for state sponsership?


You need 65 points minimum 

So 60+5 for 190 or 55+10 for 489


----------



## atef_maged_samir (Aug 7, 2018)

*case officer assessment nt ss*



raazJPN#17 said:


> not yet


my status turned to case officer assessment as well yesterday so how long to get the case officer decision after your status being turned to case officer assessment


----------



## atef_maged_samir (Aug 7, 2018)

*case officer assessment NT SS*



raazJPN#17 said:


> NT 489... Applied on 18 September 2017
> Case Officer Assessment on 31 March 2018.
> Age: 25
> Education: 20
> ...


Hello raaz, did u get any further communication from the case officer and after how long from turning into case officer assessment status as i have turned to the same status yesterday.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

atef_maged_samir said:


> hello raaz, did u get any further communication from the case officer and after how long from turning into case officer assessment status as i have turned to the same status yesterday.


whats ur occ ? Ref # ?? Submission date ?


----------



## atef_maged_samir (Aug 7, 2018)

*case officer assessment NT SS*

ANZSCO : 221111 General accountant 
CPA Assessment : 1/7/2018
EOI Lodged: 18/07/2018
NT Nomination Lodged (489): 19/07/2018 
CO Status:07-08-2018


----------



## atef_maged_samir (Aug 7, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> whats ur occ ? Ref # ?? Submission date ?


what was the rejection reason mentioned then?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

atef_maged_samir said:


> what was the rejection reason mentioned then?


i didn't included my family so CO asked me to complete application, include your family and submit again. So reason was incomplete application.


----------



## Pervender_rai (May 10, 2018)

Hi can you please share some sample formats with me my email address is <*SNIP*> and my number is <*SNIP*>

*See "Inappropriate content" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

Thanks in advance for your help. 

Regards, 
Pervender Ray


----------



## asimhafeez (Jun 24, 2018)

atef_maged_samir said:


> ANZSCO : 221111 General accountant
> CPA Assessment : 1/7/2018
> EOI Lodged: 18/07/2018
> NT Nomination Lodged (489): 19/07/2018
> CO Status:07-08-2018


Do you have a job offer? Because starting from 13 July 2018 they requite job offer.


----------



## Ehansa (Jul 31, 2018)

*job offer*



asimhafeez said:


> Do you have a job offer? Because starting from 13 July 2018 they requite job offer.


I think only Victoria ask job offer to the 489 visa.NT not essential job offer for 489.


----------



## Ehansa (Jul 31, 2018)

atef_maged_samir said:


> my status turned to case officer assessment as well yesterday so how long to get the case officer decision after your status being turned to case officer assessment


when did you apply to the NT.
Did you include a letter describe that your job match to NT job market


----------



## Ehansa (Jul 31, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> i didn't included my family so CO asked me to complete application, include your family and submit again. So reason was incomplete application.


Did you include a letter describe that your job match to NT job market


----------



## drdavid (Aug 12, 2018)

Hello Everyone,
My wife had applied for 489 visa to NT in april 2018 ,her points status is 65 +10, ANZCO 223111,Her application was rejected due to employablity concerns .She had shown only 5 job adverts and had not matched her skill set. She reapplied in July 2018 This time she included research regarding current job scenarios in NT regarding her profession and included about 15 job adverts matching her skill set but again on 10 th aug her application was not accepted due to employblity concerns. Please i request guidance from the senior members on how can we improve upon their concern regarding employablity.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

drdavid said:


> Hello Everyone,
> My wife had applied for 489 visa to NT in april 2018 ,her points status is 65 +10, ANZCO 223111,Her application was rejected due to employablity concerns .She had shown only 5 job adverts and had not matched her skill set. She reapplied in July 2018 This time she included research regarding current job scenarios in NT regarding her profession and included about 15 job adverts matching her skill set but again on 10 th aug her application was not accepted due to employblity concerns. Please i request guidance from the senior members on how can we improve upon their concern regarding employablity.


Had she applied for any jobs there in NT ??
Had she explained separately that her skills match these jobs advertised ??


----------



## drdavid (Aug 12, 2018)

dollydesignz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I hope everyone finds the below information helpful:
> 1) My application was rejected and it took 6 months. It was rejected almost same day it was allocated to case officer. Visa was 190
> ...



Many congratulations , Please i need a little guidance on how can my wife make her document regarding employment prospects better.


----------



## drdavid (Aug 12, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Had she applied for any jobs there in NT ??
> Had she explained separately that her skills match these jobs advertised ??


She had applied to various jobs via seek and hays in darwin and alice springs, she had written a common paragraph about the skills needed by various employers and how her skill set matches theirs. being a offshore candidate we understand that jobs are hard to get unless you are a local.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

drdavid said:


> She had applied to various jobs via seek and hays in darwin and alice springs, she had written a common paragraph about the skills needed by various employers and how her skill set matches theirs. being a offshore candidate we understand that jobs are hard to get unless you are a local.


Your wife should explain her suitability against each job advertised. 
Also include feedback from NT Employers, We all know its hard to get job for offshore candidates but try to get positive feedback from employers on your skills and experience. 

Hope it will be helpful


----------



## drdavid (Aug 12, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Your wife should explain her suitability against each job advertised.
> Also include feedback from NT Employers, We all know its hard to get job for offshore candidates but try to get positive feedback from employers on your skills and experience.
> 
> Hope it will be helpful


Thank you .


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

asimhafeez said:


> Do you have a job offer? Because starting from 13 July 2018 they requite job offer.


NT also requires job offer for accountant, general. check their website.


----------



## Ehansa (Jul 31, 2018)

It can be see now the NT application processing time nearly 3 months.They will release accept or rejection within this period.


----------



## Mohamedatif123 (Aug 19, 2018)

any one please can add me to the whatsapp group, I just recieve my rejection email from NT, kindly pm me and I wil send my mobile number


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Mohamedatif123 said:


> any one please can add me to the whatsapp group, I just recieve my rejection email from NT, kindly pm me and I wil send my mobile number


we cant pm you untill you have 5 posts


----------



## dollydesignz (Oct 24, 2017)

drdavid said:


> Many congratulations , Please i need a little guidance on how can my wife make her document regarding employment prospects better.


You may PM me with details of things you need guidance on. Look forward to you PM.


----------



## dollydesignz (Oct 24, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> Had she applied for any jobs there in NT ??
> Had she explained separately that her skills match these jobs advertised ??


I am no expert, but I guess it is due to nature of job 223111!!Human Resource Advisor
This job is such that different countries have different HR Laws, so your country HR Laws would be quite different from Australian and NT HR laws. Unless your application is able to prove by some sort of Education Credibility of local HR laws. Things would be difficult. It is common sense that HR Advisor of one country would only be able to get employed as HR in other country if he/she is aware of local laws.

I am not sure if I make sense, but you can try preparing a research report of several pages, "like a research paper" on local HR laws in your documentation.

Also your application code mentions that "All applicants must have a minimum IELTS of 7.0 overall or equivalent". Since communication is MAJOR part of HR role, just 7 will not be suffice, one would need to score 8+ to improve her chances.

I hope I was able to guide you in some way or other.


----------



## Ehansa (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi guys,

NT change their Processing time.Its a good news for us.

Processing times for general skilled migration applications are as follows:

offshore applicants approximately two to three months
NT student / NT resident applicants approximately one month.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

hi guys , fir my anzsco 261111 , its mentioned that must have a job offer before applying from offshore. Anyone got a job @offshore in this code 2611* , which agencies to refer too except seek , linkedin....pls PM if uncomfortable to post here.

thanks


----------



## BiancaUy (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi guys! Can anybody guide me if I'm eligible to apply for 190 state sponsorship in NT with occupation ANZSCO 223112 Recruitment Consultant?

I have an EOI (Subclass 190) submitted on 23 May 2018 for the same occupation under NSW stream 2. Unfortunately, NSW has just recently stopped inviting for stream 2 until further notice. 😔

My points for 190 is 70 (65+5).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mohit_Sachdeva (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi, could anyone please share the format for the letters to be made for filing this in NT..Thanks..


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Mohit_Sachdeva said:


> Hi, could anyone please share the format for the letters to be made for filing this in NT..Thanks..


There is no specific format. Just write in your own way.


----------



## Mohit_Sachdeva (Aug 28, 2018)

noted, thanks..


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Mohit_Sachdeva said:


> noted, thanks..


If you like to join watsapp group for NT immigrants than you can inbox me ur watsapp. You will get an idea how to write your documents after discussing with applicants already got nomination or have applied for NT nomination. 

regards


----------



## Mohit_Sachdeva (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi Agronomist, i would like to get added to the whats app group, but unable to inbox you my number. any other way to share the same with you privately?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

BiancaUy said:


> Hi guys! Can anybody guide me if I'm eligible to apply for 190 state sponsorship in NT with occupation ANZSCO 223112 Recruitment Consultant?
> 
> I have an EOI (Subclass 190) submitted on 23 May 2018 for the same occupation under NSW stream 2. Unfortunately, NSW has just recently stopped inviting for stream 2 until further notice. 😔
> 
> ...


 Generally, NT offers 489 instead of 190 unless u have family link or job offer from NT.....


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Mohit_Sachdeva said:


> Hi Agronomist, i would like to get added to the whats app group, but unable to inbox you my number. any other way to share the same with you privately?


you need to have minimum 5 post to send message. let us know number over PM fro getting added to our group on watsup.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

*489 NT Docs*

Any one wants help in Docs for NT state Nomination (Commitment Statment, Employability Doc, Research about NT)
Can PM me....


----------



## Mohamedatif123 (Aug 19, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> we cant pm you untill you have 5 posts


ook


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Mohamedatif123 said:


> ook


Just one more post and than you can send me ur number in inbox.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

laju1984 said:


> Generally, NT offers 489 instead of 190 unless u have family link or job offer from NT.....


Hi, Asking this for one of my friends, is a Job offer letter compulsory for NT nomination? (for 190 only or 489 also ?)


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> Hi, Asking this for one of my friends, is a Job offer letter compulsory for NT nomination? (for 190 only or 489 also ?)


You can check against your friend's occupation whether Job offer is required or not.

Regards


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> You can check against your friend's occupation whether Job offer is required or not.
> 
> Regards


Can you kindly provide a link to their page with those details. I found below link but not sure whether it's the correct one

https://www.australiasnorthernterri...thern-territory-migration-occupation-list-a-f

Thanks


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Sujeewa said:


> Can you kindly provide a link to their page with those details. I found below link but not sure whether it's the correct one
> 
> https://www.australiasnorthernterri...thern-territory-migration-occupation-list-a-f
> 
> Thanks


Their occupations are as below

342411 Cabler
313214 Telecommunications Technical officer


----------



## Mohamedatif123 (Aug 19, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Just one more post and than you can send me ur number in inbox.


i can not pm you, can you do please


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> Can you kindly provide a link to their page with those details. I found below link but not sure whether it's the correct one
> 
> https://www.australiasnorthernterri...thern-territory-migration-occupation-list-a-f
> 
> Thanks


Correct link.
No additional requirement, so all set to go without job offer.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Correct link.
> No additional requirement, so all set to go without job offer.


Oh thanks a lot mate,

Can you add them to the watsapp group. 


I will ask them and send PM you the mobile numbers.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> Oh thanks a lot mate,
> 
> Can you add them to the watsapp group.
> 
> ...


Sure why not!

Cheers


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Sujeewa said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Generally, NT offers 489 instead of 190 unless u have family link or job offer from NT.....
> ...


 Just check the list of occupations on NT website to know whether job offer required or not.....( previously it was not such but now they have made job offer requirement for some occupations)


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

laju1984 said:


> Just check the list of occupations on NT website to know whether job offer required or not.....( previously it was not such but now they have made job offer requirement for some occupations)


Thanks


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Sujeewa said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Just check the list of occupations on NT website to know whether job offer required or not.....( previously it was not such but now they have made job offer requirement for some occupations)
> ...


 No worries


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> Their occupations are as below
> 
> 342411 Cabler
> 313214 Telecommunications Technical officer


Haha ,,I have just seen the thread for the same reason as you did 
then I give up you will take care of them 

In past licensing requirement was the main issue and telecom tech officer was not in the list as well,


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> Haha ,,I have just seen the thread for the same reason as you did
> then I give up you will take care of them
> 
> In past licensing requirement was the main issue and telecom tech officer was not in the list as well,



I have little experience related to both 489 and NT, so better if both of us can try to help them as much as we could.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi friends,
by gone through NT occupations list found that some occupations need mandatory licensing or registration requirement. Any one knows how we take those registration ??


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> Hi friends,
> by gone through NT occupations list found that some occupations need mandatory licensing or registration requirement. Any one knows how we take those registration ??


I think it's best to check with relevant registration authority in NT or maybe they have enlisted whole procedure on their website's as well. 

Regards


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> I think it's best to check with relevant registration authority in NT or maybe they have enlisted whole procedure on their website's as well.
> 
> Regards


thank you for your reply.

ok I will search for it,
for example, 224611* - Librarian need a registration but not sure how will issue it


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> thank you for your reply.
> 
> ok I will search for it,
> for example, 224611* - Librarian need a registration but not sure how will issue it


JASN2015, I believe you need to search for the organization or association in Australia that supports and gives professional assessments of the occupation.
For example, all computer engineering (ICT) related occupations need an assessment from ACS (Australian Computer Society)

For Librarians, they need an assessment from VETASSESS and then get their qualification professionally accessed by ALIA (Australian Library and Information Association), the body that supports librarians in Australia. 
Read more at https://membership.alia.org.au/membership-information/eligibility#overseas
https://www.alia.org.au/employment-...science/accredited-courses-and-qualifications

Librarians are an unregulated occupation in Australia but membership with ALIA may be a boost.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Nt_hopeful said:


> JASN2015, I believe you need to search for the organization or association in Australia that supports and gives professional assessments of the occupation.
> For example, all computer engineering (ICT) related occupations need an assessment from ACS (Australian Computer Society)
> 
> For Librarians, they need an assessment from VETASSESS and then get their qualification professionally accessed by ALIA (Australian Library and Information Association), the body that supports librarians in Australia.
> ...


Thank you very much for your clarification
I am asking this because I going to help to one of my friends.

Occupation - 342413* Telecommunications Linesworker 
There is a * in the NT migration list, so my query is do we need to get the registration from any organization other than the skills assessment? 
(Should we take if before applying sponsorship,if so its unable to get this as my friend is offshore)


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi Everyone!

I started the whole NT process with a struggle and hard work keeping in mind that I'll surely get the nomination. But this got to a halt when my application got rejected and was unsuccessful. 

So, thought of getting on to some other ways such as passing out PTE with 79 each, on 1st sept got my results (R:84|L:78|S:90|W:74). So I back to square one.

Thinking of starting the NT process again, as I don't see any other option left atleast for my ANZSCO.

Awaiting your replies.

Thanks!

Anzsco : Management Accountant.
Points : 65 (without nomination)


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Inbox me your watsapp. I'll add you in group for NT immigration. There you can share you exp and learn from other applicants exp.
Looking forward


----------



## ssou9 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi all

I applied for 190 NT State Nomination in early September. Can anyone share the approximate timeline before we hear back from them in relation to status of state nomination. My occupation was Cafe/Restaurant Manager. Appreciate any updates on recent timelines for EOI applications recently processed.
Thanks


----------



## stkilda (Aug 26, 2018)

mianshahid said:


> chubs3 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats your reference No.?
> ...


----------



## stkilda (Aug 26, 2018)

mianshahid said:


> Anyone who applied SS 489 for Earthscience Technician?


Hi Mianshahid, Please I'm stuck with the Job duties/ reference letter for Earth science technician. Please can you assist me thanks


----------



## Kimimi (Sep 10, 2018)

Has anyone been nominated for Human Resources Advisor 223111 . I'm planning to send in my offshore application but want to be sure its a journey worth taking. My concern is how to convince that I understand the employment law in NT. What are your suggestions please.


----------



## Dexorange (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi all.

My occupation is Forester which is in NT nominations list. What is the procedure to apply for 190 NT state nomination ?

Please guide me .


----------



## jazinogold (Jan 21, 2018)

stkilda said:


> Hi Mianshahid, Please I'm stuck with the Job duties/ reference letter for Earth science technician. Please can you assist me thanks



Dear Stkilda,

Trust your day is going on well, I can see on the Northern Territory Timeline trend that you applied for same occupation that I intend applying for; Earth Science Technician. I will like to know how you where able to get Earth science technician job adverts in NT for your application.

Thanks


----------



## jazinogold (Jan 21, 2018)

mianshahid said:


> thank you for the information.


Dear Mainshahid,

Trust your day is going on well, I can see on the Northern Territory Timeline trend that you applied for same occupation that I intend applying for; Earth Science Technician. I will like to know how you where able to get Earth science technician job adverts in NT for your application.

Thanks


----------



## jazinogold (Jan 21, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Correct link.
> No additional requirement, so all set to go without job offer.


Add me to the what's.app group


----------



## Ellaxandra (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi everyone! 
I am a new member here in expat forum and I would like to get some help, advice and tips regarding NT nomination visa 489 finance mgr for overseas applicants. Also, Is there a website where we can check the format of commitment letter and proof of employability?


----------



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

*NT Job offer Required*

Hi Guys,

I am confused about a thing. My ANZCO 262111 Database Administrator is applicable for SC 190 & 489 in NT. However Job Offer is Required. I am having 75 Points with SS.. I dont have job offer but I am thinking for applying SC-190 and taking a chance without Job offer. I can Attach few Jobs which I applied in NT but didnt ..Any Experience about it ? What you guys suggest???


----------



## stkilda (Aug 26, 2018)

jazinogold said:


> Dear Stkilda,
> 
> Trust your day is going on well, I can see on the Northern Territory Timeline trend that you applied for same occupation that I intend applying for; Earth Science Technician. I will like to know how you where able to get Earth science technician job adverts in NT for your application.
> 
> Thanks


Hi pls can you contact me pls thanks


----------



## stkilda (Aug 26, 2018)

jazinogold said:


> Dear Stkilda,
> 
> Trust your day is going on well, I can see on the Northern Territory Timeline trend that you applied for same occupation that I intend applying for; Earth Science Technician. I will like to know how you where able to get Earth science technician job adverts in NT for your application.
> 
> Thanks


Pls add me


----------



## DreamerR (May 15, 2018)

Dear Experts, My occupation code is 271299. It is in the STSOL and the ANZSCO website indicates that I am eligible to seek state sponsorship from Northern Territory. However my occupation is not listed in the NT list. In such a situation can I apply to NT? What are my chances with 70 points inclusive of state points (10)? How can I check whether my occupation requires a job offer to be eligible? Your guidance and feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

DreamerR said:


> Dear Experts, My occupation code is 271299. It is in the STSOL and the ANZSCO website indicates that I am eligible to seek state sponsorship from Northern Territory. However my occupation is not listed in the NT list. In such a situation can I apply to NT? What are my chances with 70 points inclusive of state points (10)? How can I check whether my occupation requires a job offer to be eligible? Your guidance and feedback would be much appreciated.


 If your occupation is in eligible list of DHA , buy not in NT list ...U can still apply for NT nomination but in this case u need to submit strong employability proof and Commitment Statment...If these docs are not strong, likey to get unsuccessful outcome......


----------



## Egouda (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi Guys

Is the process time reduced to two or three months for offshore candidates?,Since it's been written on the NT Official website.


----------



## leaps123 (Jan 25, 2017)

*Suggestion please*

Does anybody know about the time frame that we have to accept a 489 invite, before the EOI gets locked??

Does they give a *week OR a month*??


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

jazinogold said:


> Dear Mainshahid,
> 
> Trust your day is going on well, I can see on the Northern Territory Timeline trend that you applied for same occupation that I intend applying for; Earth Science Technician. I will like to know how you where able to get Earth science technician job adverts in NT for your application.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you, same to you.

Actually i have not attached too much job adds but i saw quite few recently circulating.. You can see adds online.


----------



## DreamerR (May 15, 2018)

laju1984 said:


> If your occupation is in eligible list of DHA , buy not in NT list ...U can still apply for NT nomination but in this case u need to submit strong employability proof and Commitment Statment...If these docs are not strong, likey to get unsuccessful outcome......


Dear laju1984,

Thank you for your feedback, it helped me keep my dreams alive


----------



## Ehansa (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi ,
My application status change till 14 sep to case officer assessment. still no response from them. In my application shows last action date 17 sep.Any one know what is that mean


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

hi Guys, quick question for the seniors here. did anyone receive a 190 SS invite in 2018 for NT? If so in what profession and what was the score? Kindly reply for other applicants who need hope that NT is still giving out 190 visa not just rejecting applications and forcing 489 down our throats.*

Many Thanks.


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

Is there a group where we can get info on a good commitmentletter format, Resettlement plan format or tips on what NT is looking for to get a positive Invite for 190?


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello Members,

Greetings.
I hope people will respond me as you can see my timeline i am very frustrated.
I am trying to lodge NT application.
Can someone please share the material I want to take them as reference only.
And please tell me how will the employer send us verification of Job.? 
Do we have to attach their email or we have to show confirm job offer..?
I am asking about this point please....
*The real feedback from NT employers on your skills and experience (auto-generated responses from job websites and employer HR departments are insufficient)

Immediate reply will be appreciated please.
Regards*


----------



## asimhafeez (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi areeb,

Please message "Agronomist" your whatsapp so he can add you in the group. You can find his profile in the threads above.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

asimhafeez said:


> Hi areeb,
> 
> Please message "Agronomist" your whatsapp so he can add you in the group. You can find his profile in the threads above.


Sir, 
Thankyou so much for your reply.
I hope I will get positive feedback.
Can you share your signature.

Regards


----------



## asimhafeez (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi areeb,

I am not sure what you mean by signature. Inbox me your number so I can add you to the group, you can ask questions there.

Kind regards


----------



## Vini18 (Sep 25, 2018)

saifyusuf said:


> hi Guys, quick question for the seniors here. did anyone receive a 190 SS invite in 2018 for NT? If so in what profession and what was the score? Kindly reply for other applicants who need hope that NT is still giving out 190 visa not just rejecting applications and forcing 489 down our throats.*
> 
> Many Thanks.


Hi Saifyusuf,
I see that you have applied for 511112 (Project admin) skill code and was hoping if you or the others in the forum could help me.
I am just starting my groundwork for applying 190 or 489 for NT as this is the only state that takes Project admins if I understand correctly.
I think Step one for me would be to get a positive VETASSESS assessment.Can you provide any tips for the same?
Is there a particular format I need to get HR letters from my organisation?
Also I have been umemployed for the past 2 years due to personal reasons and I hope I could still get a positive VETASSESS outcome with my years of experience until 2016.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

Vini18 said:


> saifyusuf said:
> 
> 
> > hi Guys, quick question for the seniors here. did anyone receive a 190 SS invite in 2018 for NT? If so in what profession and what was the score? Kindly reply for other applicants who need hope that NT is still giving out 190 visa not just rejecting applications and forcing 489 down our throats.*
> ...


Hi, the first step will be to get the assessment done. Then getting Ielts or PTE scores. The format is mentioned on the homeaffairs website. They require your work ex letter to show your full name, full time work- 40 hours a week, profession to match your profile, signature and contact details of the head of your dept or HR on letter head. 
In the work exp letters they need to mention the duties and responsibilities you had in the organization. Check out duties required by Google - Anzco 511112 project administrator Tasks and duties. You can see the tasks required and mention something similar but in other words. Don't copy. Once complete send online to vetasses for assessment and meanwhile prepare for English test. Also, your unemployment doesn't matter for now. Might have to justify later. All the best.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi everyone. I am new here.

Was wondering if anyone receive an invitation via 190 or 489 from NT recently?

Thanks.


----------



## Vini18 (Sep 25, 2018)

saifyusuf said:


> Hi, the first step will be to get the assessment done. Then getting Ielts or PTE scores. The format is mentioned on the homeaffairs website. They require your work ex letter to show your full name, full time work- 40 hours a week, profession to match your profile, signature and contact details of the head of your dept or HR on letter head.
> In the work exp letters they need to mention the duties and responsibilities you had in the organization. Check out duties required by Google - Anzco 511112 project administrator Tasks and duties. You can see the tasks required and mention something similar but in other words. Don't copy. Once complete send online to vetasses for assessment and meanwhile prepare for English test. Also, your unemployment doesn't matter for now. Might have to justify later. All the best.


Thanks so much for the quick response  .I will start with the VETASSES.


----------



## prachiarora05 (Jan 18, 2017)

Dear Members,

I'm Prachi.. I have 60 points with 5 points for SS... so total 65..

My anzsco code is 149311

My pte score is 79 plus

Around 6 months ago I applied for NT Ss but they rejected it saying I don't have strong evidence of employability in NT.. also I have limited understanding for NT.

Kindly suggest, shall I apply again or I should try to get job offer letter from NT offer? 

Regards,
Prachi


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

prachiarora05 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I'm Prachi.. I have 60 points with 5 points for SS... so total 65..
> 
> ...


 Can u get job offer from NT ? If yes then its best to go with....But As per me its not seasy to get job offer.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

prachiarora05 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I'm Prachi.. I have 60 points with 5 points for SS... so total 65..
> 
> ...


you need to work on two things:

1- Employment Part - Include all positions advertised from your filed and justify your suitability for each vacancy . Also highlight how you are going to get the job once you land there.
2- living in NT - explain in detail as much as you can about the plan when you will land in NT , where you intend to stay and why? surf the forum to see what members do when they arrive in AU like getting sim connection , accommodation , socializing , joining volunteering association for local exp etc.

please send me your number by PM so that i can ad to to our group for NT.

regards
Ahmad


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Better to apply again after improving your evidence of employability part. 
Whats ur occupation ??


----------



## prachiarora05 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hey .. its 149311 conference and event organizer... 

@Ahmad .. thanks


----------



## prachiarora05 (Jan 18, 2017)

No.. I don't have any.. since they have rejected it once.. I m afraid they will do it again without offer letter. 😞


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

poxy2325 said:


> prachiarora05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Members,
> ...


Living in NT : How can u know them when u are going to land in NT when u have neither state sponsership nor Visa in hand ? Living in NT part has nothing to do with personal Interest. Its all about hw well u have done research about Living in NT.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

prachiarora05 said:


> No.. I don't have any.. since they have rejected it once.. I m afraid they will do it again without offer letter. 😞


 If u are Overseas, Its almost impossible to get job offfer from NT....so better try again with strong evidences.......


----------



## prachiarora05 (Jan 18, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> prachiarora05 said:
> 
> 
> > No.. I don't have any.. since they have rejected it once.. I m afraid they will do it again without offer letter. 😞
> ...


Ok.. also I have checked on NT website there is no offer letter condition under my code. so what are the best possible ways to show strong employability along with the advertisements.. thanks in advance


----------



## Egouda (Sep 18, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> you need to work on two things:
> 
> 1- Employment Part - Include all positions advertised from your filed and justify your suitability for each vacancy . Also highlight how you are going to get the job once you land there.
> 2- living in NT - explain in detail as much as you can about the plan when you will land in NT , where you intend to stay and why? surf the forum to see what members do when they arrive in AU like getting sim connection , accommodation , socializing , joining volunteering association for local exp etc.
> ...


Dear Ahmed can u add me on the whats app group


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

prachiarora05 said:


> Hey .. its 149311 conference and event organizer...
> 
> @Ahmad .. thanks


Better to discuss your case with Ahmad, as he recently got his nomination for same occupation as yours.


----------



## prachiarora05 (Jan 18, 2017)

Oh really.. great.. n yes sure I have already messaged him.. but thanks 🙂



Agronomist said:


> prachiarora05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey .. its 149311 conference and event organizer...
> ...


----------



## umairgagai (Oct 9, 2018)

*Starting Out NT State Nomination*

Hello everyone, today I am starting out my NT state nomination process. 
I have been in energy finance and planning for the past 8 years and today I submitted my CPA Australia assessment for Management Accountant.

I just wanted to get a general feedback from any accountants out there who got successful nomination and what is the the timeline I am looking at?

Cheers!


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

umairgagai said:


> Hello everyone, today I am starting out my NT state nomination process.
> I have been in energy finance and planning for the past 8 years and today I submitted my CPA Australia assessment for Management Accountant.
> 
> I just wanted to get a general feedback from any accountants out there who got successful nomination and what is the the timeline I am looking at?
> ...


make sure you have a job offer. I know someone who just recently applied for state sponsorship from NT same job. I told him to get job offer. He said it didn't require for management accountant. Though i read in general requirements that job offer is the best proof of employability. 

He got refused for sponsorship for no job offer.


----------



## umairgagai (Oct 9, 2018)

I have no experience of applying for job in NT yet. In my opinion getting job offers from offshore is quite a difficult task. How has other forum members experienced this scenario?
Furthermore, are relevant job posting good enough as an indicator for employment?

Cheers!


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

umairgagai said:


> I have no experience of applying for job in NT yet. In my opinion getting job offers from offshore is quite a difficult task. How has other forum members experienced this scenario?
> Furthermore, are relevant job posting good enough as an indicator for employment?
> 
> Cheers!


As far as employability evidence is concerned, address below points
1- How you can benefit NT industry/economy ? write 1 to 2 page, highlighting main points with brief description
2- Feedback from NT employers ?
3- Attach Job ads with detail explanation of your suitability against each job.

Regards


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

@Ahmad, may I know if you managed to get 190 or 489 from NT? Many thanks!


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

mrspiggy said:


> @Ahmad, may I know if you managed to get 190 or 489 from NT? Many thanks!


Its 489


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> > @Ahmad, may I know if you managed to get 190 or 489 from NT? Many thanks!
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Glad to hear that NT is still giving out SS. I am in midst gathering all the things needed before applying.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> > @Ahmad, may I know if you managed to get 190 or 489 from NT? Many thanks!
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## GULKAJ (Oct 12, 2018)

laju1984 said:


> If u are Overseas, Its almost impossible to get job offfer from NT....so better try again with strong evidences.......[/QUO
> 
> I lodged NT nomination 2 times but both times unsuccessful. first time ( with 60 points ) due to point eligibility increase 60 to 65 by immi aus then 5 points gained from experience after 2 months and second time ( with 65 points )due to not enough evidences of employment and not a good statement about NT.
> 
> now i have 65 points. Please suggest me what to do next. My occupation is electrical lineworker which is in NT occupation list. I got my assessment done from TRA in sep, 2017.


----------



## GULKAJ (Oct 12, 2018)

please add me in WhatsApp group of candidates who have been got NT nomination or looking for the same. actually I rejected two times by NT and now i need yours help to get NT ss. please help me.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

GULKAJ said:


> please add me in WhatsApp group of candidates who have been got NT nomination or looking for the same. actually I rejected two times by NT and now i need yours help to get NT ss. please help me.


share your # in inbox


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

GULKAJ said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > If u are Overseas, Its almost impossible to get job offfer from NT....so better try again with strong evidences.......[/QUO
> ...


----------



## GULKAJ (Oct 12, 2018)

ok sir. i will prepare the employment report again and please give the statement about NT which you sent


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hello everyone.

I just stumbled upon this thread and I would like to know my chances of getting a nomination from NT?
I have received a positive assessment from VETASSESS for 312111/Architectural Draftsperson, with 6.1 years of experience. As for PTE, I have yet to take said exam, prolly next month.


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

wallflower11 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I just stumbled upon this thread and I would like to know my chances of getting a nomination from NT?
> I have received a positive assessment from VETASSESS for 312111/Architectural Draftsperson, with 6.1 years of experience. As for PTE, I have yet to take said exam, prolly next month.


complete the requirements first as per their website. such as employability write ups, commitment letter, proof funds, assessment, English test, EOI, etc.


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

umairgagai said:


> Hello everyone, today I am starting out my NT state nomination process.
> I have been in energy finance and planning for the past 8 years and today I submitted my CPA Australia assessment for Management Accountant.
> 
> I just wanted to get a general feedback from any accountants out there who got successful nomination and what is the the timeline I am looking at?
> ...


It depends on how much documents you were able to provide. Mine took an average of 3 - 4 weeks before the first contact from CPA. Result was release just a week after I had provided the last additional document requested. 


Note that I got assessed first as "Accountant General", Later as Finance Manager.

Hope this helps.

I wish you well.


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

dear Agronomist, do i need to attach negative feedbacks from emplyers as well? I have applied to many employers in NT but as usual always got the negative reply.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

jaf0088 said:


> dear Agronomist, do i need to attach negative feedbacks from emplyers as well? I have applied to many employers in NT but as usual always got the negative reply.


 Don't ever attach negative feedbacks


----------



## mazerunner2018 (Oct 5, 2018)

expat2expat said:


> complete the requirements first as per their website. such as employability write ups, commitment letter, proof funds, assessment, English test, EOI, etc.


Hello,

What constitutes Funds proof? Does Credit Card be counted as proof of funds? Does a mix of cash, property, vehicle, provident funds, Credit Card be good or it should be all cash? NT website says it can be cash, property, vehicle etc. Please advise.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

mazerunner2018 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What constitutes Funds proof? Does Credit Card be counted as proof of funds? Does a mix of cash, property, vehicle, provident funds, Credit Card be good or it should be all cash? NT website says it can be cash, property, vehicle etc. Please advise.


it can be mix of cash, property, PF and vehicle etc


----------



## m1shka (Aug 14, 2017)

Is NT open for 312111? I thought no state is accepting this profession for 190.



wallflower11 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I just stumbled upon this thread and I would like to know my chances of getting a nomination from NT?
> I have received a positive assessment from VETASSESS for 312111/Architectural Draftsperson, with 6.1 years of experience. As for PTE, I have yet to take said exam, prolly next month.


----------



## sirbill (Oct 22, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> share your # in inbox


Dear Agronomist,
I just submitted my application. Can you help add me to Whatsapp group. My phone number: +<*SNIP*>* See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator. *
Thanks so much.


----------



## sirbill (Oct 22, 2018)

AliceNg said:


> does anyone have idea of the reference number they are currently attending to? mine is 26**. what are the chances for Electronics Engineer in 489?
> Hi Masterobiwan,
> Can you share how many point to you have? And status of your application now?


Hi Alice,
Can you share your application status. I have same occupation with you. Just submitted my application.


----------



## sram88 (Oct 9, 2017)

Any mechanical engineers applied recently, who got invitation, if yes, how long it taken, I'm planning to apply, it's my second attempt


----------



## sram88 (Oct 9, 2017)

While I'm preparing funds document my legal auditor writes as property value- debt= final property value. is it fine or do we need to put only property valuation, experts need help


----------



## cruger_balli (Jan 21, 2018)

VG16 said:


> Hi Hedwig,
> 
> I have recently joined this group as the wait appears to be never ending. You and I however seem to be sailing in the same boat with regards to our profession as well as the time frame of the application of our visa.
> 
> ...



Hi Could you add me in this watsapp group


----------



## mazerunner2018 (Oct 5, 2018)

cruger_balli said:


> Hi Could you add me in this watsapp group


you have submitted your nomination in 2016??? seems extremely long wait time. Ideally it should be 3 months as per their website! Anyone in the group who has received an invite recently? Can you please comment on the average time NT is taking to reply to nominations?


----------



## sram88 (Oct 9, 2017)

Any mechanical engineer, got invitation recently, what is ur point break.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

mazerunner2018 said:


> cruger_balli said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Could you add me in this watsapp group
> ...


2 to 3 months for offshore candidates


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi all seniors and experts, I received aan offer from NT government for 489 last week and I have submitted my declaration form for 489 today. 

May I know how does it take for the invitation to come? What should I prepare in the meantime while waiting?

Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

mrspiggy said:


> Hi all seniors and experts, I received aan offer from NT government for 489 last week and I have submitted my declaration form for 489 today.
> 
> May I know how does it take for the invitation to come? What should I prepare in the meantime while waiting?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply.


mrspiggy, when did you apply? pls share your application date and reference number, it will be very helpful for all of us.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

jaf0088 said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all seniors and experts, I received aan offer from NT government for 489 last week and I have submitted my declaration form for 489 today.
> ...


Hi there, applied on 2nd October 2018 and received the offer on 1st November 2018. Reference number is 46XX. 

Are you waiting for the invitation too?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

mrspiggy said:


> Hi there, applied on 2nd October 2018 and received the offer on 1st November 2018. Reference number is 46XX.
> 
> Are you waiting for the invitation too?


What's your occupation ?
When your application status changed to Case Officer Assessment ?


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there, applied on 2nd October 2018 and received the offer on 1st November 2018. Reference number is 46XX.
> ...


Hi there, my occupation is External Auditor. Case Officer Assessment took up my application on 23rd October 2018. 

Applied for 190 initially but received offer for 489 on 1st November 2018.

What about you?


----------



## es_nt (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi,
I have applied for nt (190) on 29/10/2018 with 65+5 points in electronics engineering.
how much time will it take to get an invitation?

anyone with similar case?


----------



## sirbill (Oct 22, 2018)

es_nt said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for nt (190) on 29/10/2018 with 65+5 points in electronics engineering.
> how much time will it take to get an invitation?
> 
> anyone with similar case?


Hi bro,

I am applying 489 Electronics Engineering too. I applied on 22nd Oct, get CO assessment on 9th Nov. Do you get CO assessment? How many job ads you get?


----------



## sirbill (Oct 22, 2018)

mrspiggy said:


> Hi there, my occupation is External Auditor. Case Officer Assessment took up my application on 23rd October 2018.
> 
> Applied for 190 initially but received offer for 489 on 1st November 2018.
> 
> What about you?


Hi bro,
How many job ads you get? Do you have positive feedback from employer?


----------



## es_nt (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi, not yet. Its still showing "pending admin review". Actually i have 3+ years of experience in IT so i have kept about 6 ads for IT jobs. I hope it will be okay.


----------



## es_nt (Nov 10, 2018)

sirbill said:


> Hi bro,
> How many job ads you get? Do you have positive feedback from employer?


Hi, not yet. Its still showing pending admin review. Actually i have 3+ years experience in IT so i have kept ads for IT jobs. I hope it will be okay.


----------



## sirbill (Oct 22, 2018)

es_nt said:


> Hi, not yet. Its still showing "pending admin review". Actually i have 3+ years of experience in IT so i have kept about 6 ads for IT jobs. I hope it will be okay.


Finding job ads in Electronics is difficult. Wonder why this occupation in high priority list of NT??


----------



## es_nt (Nov 10, 2018)

sirbill said:


> Finding job ads in Electronics is difficult. Wonder why this occupation in high priority list of NT??


yes. its true. Have you got any previous experience in electronics? did you get a positive feedback from employer?


----------



## sirbill (Oct 22, 2018)

es_nt said:


> yes. its true. Have you got any previous experience in electronics? did you get a positive feedback from employer?


A little bit relevant in electronics, but I got 4 years experience according to EA. No positive feedback, and I am applying 489.


----------



## mohanasok (Oct 24, 2018)

Are there any web designers here who have applied for 489/190 and awaiting a response? If so, please let me know when you have applied and how long it took for their response/invite.


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

anyone applied in November? I applied 4 November, occupation librarian


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

<*SNIP*> its better to not post private number on public forum......


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

any recent positive or negative updates???


----------



## mazerunner2018 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hello Mrspiggy,

Did u happen to get ur invite from SkillSelect to apply for 489. I read somewhere that it should happen within 7 business das of you sending the acceptance of 489. I am waiting for my Invite too.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

mazerunner2018 said:


> Hello Mrspiggy,
> 
> Did u happen to get ur invite from SkillSelect to apply for 489. I read somewhere that it should happen within 7 business das of you sending the acceptance of 489. I am waiting for my Invite too.


Hi there! Yup, I received the invitation last week. It took about 5 business days for me. 

How long have you waited?


----------



## krishita (Jul 5, 2018)

Congrats.. May i know ur occupation and points?



mrspiggy said:


> Hi there! Yup, I received the invitation last week. It took about 5 business days for me.
> 
> How long have you waited?


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

kri****a said:


> Congrats.. May i know ur occupation and points?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! My occupation is External Auditor and my points are 70+10.


----------



## sram88 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi, I have doubt, how come some people r getting in a week invitation,while I'm waiting from 2weeks no reply at all. Do we get mail or do we need to chey in immigration account?


----------



## mazerunner2018 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hello Mrspiggy,

Yes, waiting for an invite too, started application process on October 03rd, submitted it finally on October 24th. Status changed to Case Officer Assessment on November 09th. Hoping I should get an outcome by next week, fingers crossed.


----------



## mazerunner2018 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hello sram88,

The timeframe is 2-3 months for applicants outside Australia. You have to keep checking the MigrationNT account as you will not receive an email after the status is changed to Case Officer Assessment, you have to check it proactively. You will definitely receive an email on your registered email address once they reach an outcome. The first change in status to Case Officer Assessment happen roughly within 5 weeks these days. What is your Application reference number series? Mine is 47xx so you can assume that they are processing 47 series these days. If yours starts with 48xx or 49xx, you can expect to have your application status changed soon, keep a tab on your MigrationNT account


----------



## krishita (Jul 5, 2018)

all the best.. may i know your occupation and points?



mazerunner2018 said:


> Hello Mrspiggy,
> 
> Yes, waiting for an invite too, started application process on October 03rd, submitted it finally on October 24th. Status changed to Case Officer Assessment on November 09th. Hoping I should get an outcome by next week, fingers crossed.


----------



## mazerunner2018 (Oct 5, 2018)

kri****a said:


> all the best.. may i know your occupation and points?


Hey kri****a,

My occupation is 149212 - Customer Service Manager. Points break up is 65+5 (190), 65+10 (489), applied for both.


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

mazerunner2018 said:


> Hey kri****a,
> 
> My occupation is 149212 - Customer Service Manager. Points break up is 65+5 (190), 65+10 (489), applied for both.


does the point matter to get the state sponsorship of nt? I have only 65 points including state sponsorship point, am I out of race??


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

jaf0088 said:


> does the point matter to get the state sponsorship of nt? I have only 65 points including state sponsorship point, am I out of race??


You are still in bro! Points didn't matter alot.


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

any November applicant got CO assessment recently?


----------



## krishita (Jul 5, 2018)

i have applied on 14th nov .. today it changed to CO assessment.. hopefully i will get ETA.. 



jaf0088 said:


> any November applicant got CO assessment recently?


----------



## mazerunner2018 (Oct 5, 2018)

kri****a said:


> i have applied on 14th nov .. today it changed to CO assessment.. hopefully i will get ETA..


Good to hear that status for many of us had changed to Case Officer Assessment. The irony now is the wait time. Mine changed to CO status on November 09, 2018. Nothing since then.


----------



## krishita (Jul 5, 2018)

yes .. good luck to us.. one more guy "Agronomist" waiting since oct 22nd.. 


mazerunner2018 said:


> Good to hear that status for many of us had changed to Case Officer Assessment. The irony now is the wait time. Mine changed to CO status on November 09, 2018. Nothing since then.


----------



## mazerunner2018 (Oct 5, 2018)

jaf0088 said:


> does the point matter to get the state sponsorship of nt? I have only 65 points including state sponsorship point, am I out of race??


Points doesn't really matter. If it is 65 including SS, it is good. I read somewhere that only NSW looks for high points applicant and nominate them accordingly. Rest all states including NT looks at the quality of application and NT in particular looks at employability.


----------



## mazerunner2018 (Oct 5, 2018)

kri****a said:


> yes .. good luck to us.. one more guy "Agronomist" waiting since oct 22nd..


Hey Kri****a,

What is your occupation and points structure?


----------



## krishita (Jul 5, 2018)

occupation code 261313
SS - 10 
age - 25
edu - 15
exp - 15
eng - 0 ( last time PTE 52 - trying again) 



mazerunner2018 said:


> Hey Kri****a,
> 
> What is your occupation and points structure?


----------



## mazerunner2018 (Oct 5, 2018)

kri****a said:


> occupation code 261313
> SS - 10
> age - 25
> edu - 15
> ...


Great... your occupation is in high priority of NT. Good luck


----------



## krishita (Jul 5, 2018)

thanks but they r asking offer letter .. one more occupation 261311 same as mine dont need an offer letter.. my bad i didnt do ACS for 261311.. 



mazerunner2018 said:


> Great... your occupation is in high priority of NT. Good luck


----------



## Ellaxandra (Sep 15, 2018)

Same here, still waiting... my application changed status to CO Assessment on Nov 15.


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

Ellaxandra said:


> Same here, still waiting... my application changed status to CO Assessment on Nov 15.




when did you applied? I have applied on November 4,don't know how long I have to wait.


----------



## Ellaxandra (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi @jaf0088 I finally submitted my application on Nov 1


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

I am unable to understand why they are delaying assessment. Maybe any major policy change is coming soon or they might have less number of slots available for nomination and they want to nominate best among all applicants.


----------



## mazerunner2018 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hey Agronomist,

I read Regional Visas are getting stalled in Australia as the Govt plans to introduce Bush visa which compel immigrants to live in regional areas for a period of upto 5 years... these are talks nothing finalised. This could be the reason for holding onto the approvals.


----------



## mazerunner2018 (Oct 5, 2018)

But if you read Mrspiggy post on pages earlier, he got an invite in 8 business day after her status is changed to Case Officer Assessment, so not sure what could be the reason for delay... seems our application requires scrutiny and they are doing it thoroughly, God knows!


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

mazerunner2018 said:


> But if you read Mrspiggy post on pages earlier, he got an invite in 8 business day after her status is changed to Case Officer Assessment, so not sure what could be the reason for delay... seems our application requires scrutiny and they are doing it thoroughly, God knows!


most of the applications from October to November got CO assessment status within 10 to 15 days after the applications submitted but nothing happened till then, mine also in the same position. don't know how long we have to wait. seems like stuck everything.


----------



## mazerunner2018 (Oct 5, 2018)

Ellaxandra said:


> Same here, still waiting... my application changed status to CO Assessment on Nov 15.


Hey Ellaxandra,

What is your occupation and points break-up?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Maybe in december we see some nominations from NT.


----------



## Ellaxandra (Sep 15, 2018)

mazerunner2018 said:


> Hey Ellaxandra,
> 
> What is your occupation and points break-up?


It's 132211 Fin Mgr with 70 pts (60+10) only


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

Guys any news of invitations or rejections, don't know why they have stopped invitations.


----------



## leaps123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi guys,

Does doing Masters degree in NT serve any advantage in securing a 489 invite in the long run, as in the case of Tasmania. Does studies in NT possess a distinct advantage?


----------



## Rophi (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi, I was not approved for my first try apply 489 NT in July. I tried to improve my score by having PTE65+, but until now, I have not pass PTE 65+ yet. Should I preapare my statements and apply again with PTE 50+?


----------



## Rophi (Nov 26, 2018)

My code is 511112, Project Administrator.


----------



## Rophi (Nov 26, 2018)

Can anyone add me to Group Whatapp?


----------



## mazerunner2018 (Oct 5, 2018)

leaps123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does doing Masters degree in NT serve any advantage in securing a 489 invite in the long run, as in the case of Tasmania. Does studies in NT possess a distinct advantage?


Hello leaps123,

Yes, you will be benefited if you study in the state from where you need nomination. If you wish to seek nomination from NT, a Masters will add to the advantage. Please visit the link below and you should get most of your questions answered:

https://theterritory.com.au/migrate...-information-if-you-already-live-in-australia

Read the section: "Northern Territory graduates who have successfully completed at least two years of study at a college or university in the Northern Territory"


----------



## mazerunner2018 (Oct 5, 2018)

Rophi said:


> Hi, I was not approved for my first try apply 489 NT in July. I tried to improve my score by having PTE65+, but until now, I have not pass PTE 65+ yet. Should I preapare my statements and apply again with PTE 50+?


Hello Rophi,

What was the reason of rejection back in July? What is employability? Getting a better score in English test is always an added advantage over other applications. But if your reason for rejection earlier was employability, I would suggest you to contact few employers and try and get a positive response from them on your job application. It will definitely help you in securing nomination, as I understand that getting a job offer could be tough (in case you are outside Australia).


----------



## Hyder404 (Nov 7, 2018)

Guys, What could be my chance of securing Nomination.
*Profile*
Electronics Engineer 
*65+5*
PTE *79+*
I don't have any job offer from NT. 
Is it wise to go for 489

P. S Kindly add me to WhatsApp group of NT 489 aspirants.


----------



## Hyder404 (Nov 7, 2018)

Guys, What could be my chance of securing Nomination.
Profile
Electronics Engineer 
65+10ss
PTE 79+
I don't have any job offer from NT. 
Is it wise to go for 489

P. S Kindly add me to WhatsApp group of NT 489 aspirants.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Hyder404 said:


> Guys, What could be my chance of securing Nomination.
> Profile
> Electronics Engineer
> 65+10ss
> ...


----------



## Hyder404 (Nov 7, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Hyder404 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, What could be my chance of securing Nomination.
> ...


----------



## npap (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi, Please, I need help My first and second application for 190/489 NT (for employability reason) has been rejected
Profile: 452321 Sports Development Officer 
PTE: 65+
Kindly add me to WhatsApp group


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

npap said:


> Hi, Please, I need help My first and second application for 190/489 NT (for employability reason) has been rejected
> Profile: 452321 Sports Development Officer
> PTE: 65+
> Kindly add me to WhatsApp group


When were your applications got rejected ??
Inbox me your #, you can msg me once you have 5 posts.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Hyder404 said:


> Agronomist said:
> 
> 
> > Bro I am a guest member, can't inbox apparently.
> ...


----------



## Hyder404 (Nov 7, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Hyder404 said:
> 
> 
> > Change your membership than only you can text me.
> ...


----------



## npap (Oct 7, 2018)

Thank you for your reply. Rejection on 07.07.2018 and on 14.09.2018-


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

npap said:


> Thank you for your reply. Rejection on 07.07.2018 and on 14.09.2018-


When you planning to apply again ?


----------



## npap (Oct 7, 2018)

I would like to reapply for 489.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

npap said:


> I would like to reapply for 489.


what more evidences you collected to strengthen your application ?


----------



## npap (Oct 7, 2018)

I would like to reapply as soon is possible. I am desperate, unfortunately I don ! be able to obtain positive feedback from NT employer. I need some feddback from üearsond whoo have got approval from NT gov Thanks


----------



## Hyder404 (Nov 7, 2018)

Just saw NT website for 489 visa.
Apparently demonstration of job prospect is only needed if your Occupation is not on the NT occupation list but is in Gov Home affairs list. 
My question is why would I need to demonstrate job prospects with ads etc if my Occupation Code being 233311 Electronics Engineer is listed in Occupation list of NT?


----------



## npap (Oct 7, 2018)

My occupation is on the NT occupations list( Sports Development Officer), but I received 2 rejections, because "Regrettably you have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your competitive occupation. Insufficient evidence was provided of how your skills and experience fit the specific demands of NT employers and NT industry. Insufficient evidence of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers with positive feedback on your employability was provided. Limited understanding of the NT context and of the NT employment market for your occupation was shown (eg. industry knowledge gained through contacts, research and travel to the NT etc). "

I am hoppless.

Please add my to Whats App Group

Thank you


----------



## sirbill (Oct 22, 2018)

npap said:


> My occupation is on the NT occupations list( Sports Development Officer), but I received 2 rejections, because "Regrettably you have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your competitive occupation. Insufficient evidence was provided of how your skills and experience fit the specific demands of NT employers and NT industry. Insufficient evidence of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers with positive feedback on your employability was provided. Limited understanding of the NT context and of the NT employment market for your occupation was shown (eg. industry knowledge gained through contacts, research and travel to the NT etc). "
> 
> I am hoppless.
> 
> ...


I am really sorry to know that. Don't lose hope. When did you receive this outcome?


----------



## npap (Oct 7, 2018)

On 14.09.2018


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Hyder404 said:


> Just saw NT website for 489 visa.
> Apparently demonstration of job prospect is only needed if your Occupation is not on the NT occupation list but is in Gov Home affairs list.
> My question is why would I need to demonstrate job prospects with ads etc if my Occupation Code being 233311 Electronics Engineer is listed in Occupation list of NT?


 Thats a requirement for NT nomination even if the occupation is in NT list.....


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

sirbill said:


> I am really sorry to know that. Don't lose hope. When did you receive this outcome?


sirbill do you get any update of your application?


----------



## tanbirsingh (Aug 20, 2018)

My 190 application was rejected on 29/11/2018. Reason: Insufficient evidence of employability. ANZSCO: 254415


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi Bro,
When did your status change to case officer assessment.


----------



## sirbill (Oct 22, 2018)

jaf0088 said:


> sirbill do you get any update of your application?


Not yet bro. Still at CO assessment since 9/11.


----------



## sirbill (Oct 22, 2018)

tanbirsingh said:


> My 190 application was rejected on 29/11/2018. Reason: Insufficient evidence of employability. ANZSCO: 254415


Did they ask you for 489? And when did you submit your application?


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

tanbirsingh said:


> My 190 application was rejected on 29/11/2018. Reason: Insufficient evidence of employability. ANZSCO: 254415


when did you applied??


----------



## tanbirsingh (Aug 20, 2018)

my application was submitted on 22 September 2018. They didn't offer me 489.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

tanbirsingh said:


> my application was submitted on 22 September 2018. They didn't offer me 489.


 It was better if u would have applied for 489( To save your time) NT rarely gives 190 nomination cause they really want applicants to be in NT for 2 year and thats only possible with 489.........


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

tanbirsingh said:


> my application was submitted on 22 September 2018. They didn't offer me 489.


Did you try to apply for jobs and submit them as evidence?


----------



## tanbirsingh (Aug 20, 2018)

I tried but I couldn't score any job offer from overseas. It's impossible, especially in my profession.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

tanbirsingh said:


> I tried but I couldn't score any job offer from overseas. It's impossible, especially in my profession.


It is the same for everyone, not just your occupation. 

If others were able to show evidence that they could get a job in NT if a visa is granted to them, it is possible to get an invite from NT.


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

mrspiggy said:


> It is the same for everyone, not just your occupation.


mrspiggy 
are you an offshore or onshore applicant?


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

jaf0088 said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> > It is the same for everyone, not just your occupation.
> ...


Hi there. I am offshore applicant.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

mrspiggy said:


> Hi there. I am offshore applicant.


Have you applied for Visa ?


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there. I am offshore applicant.
> ...


Yup, in the process. Did not expect the invitation to come so fast. So there are some things I have not prepared yet.

Any good news for you?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

mrspiggy said:


> Yup, in the process. Did not expect the invitation to come so fast. So there are some things I have not prepared yet.
> 
> Any good news for you?


Nope! 
Still waiting for nomination.


----------



## tanbirsingh (Aug 20, 2018)

Hey, mrspiggy. Congratulations on your invitation. Did you get 489 invitation or 190? How can I prove my employability without a job offer? Please help. Thanks


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, in the process. Did not expect the invitation to come so fast. So there are some things I have not prepared yet.
> ...


Hope to hear good news from you soon.


----------



## tanbirsingh (Aug 20, 2018)

mrspiggy said:


> It is the same for everyone, not just your occupation.
> 
> If others were able to show evidence that they could get a job in NT if a visa is granted to them, it is possible to get an invite from NT.



Hey, mrspiggy. Congratulations on your invitation. Did you get 489 invitation or 190? How can I prove my employability without a job offer? Please help. Thanks


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

can't understand why everything has been stuck. moreover I guess in December we will hear hardly any good news as the Xmas is knocking at the door.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

tanbirsingh said:


> Hey, mrspiggy. Congratulations on your invitation. Did you get 489 invitation or 190? How can I prove my employability without a job offer? Please help. Thanks


Hi there! Thanks.

I applied for 190 but was offered 489 instead. 

There are many seniors here who had written about their experiences (both successful ones and unsuccessful ones). I read the threads here to help me too.

This is based on my experience:

I applied as many jobs as I can. Then I included as many job advertisements which are in my occupation and in very closely related skilled occupation. According to NT Migration website, I also explained how my experiences and qualifications fit the job which I included as evidences. I learnt from the seniors here that it is not wise to include negative feedback from prospective employers but I added those in also to show that there were employers who replied me.

Other than learning from seniors here, I also followed closely to the requirements from NT Migration website to ensure that I submitted according to what NT wants.


The following is from NT Migration website: 

You must provide strong evidence of good employment prospects in the NT either in your occupation or a closely related skilled occupation.

You can show you have good employment prospects by providing:

• a statement describing how your skills and experience meet NT employer needs
• evidence your occupation has been advertised in the NT multiple times and explanation of how your qualifications and experience match the job vacancy - you could provide screen dumps of the job adverts but webpage links are not sufficient
• feedback from potential NT employers
an offer of employment letter from an NT employer
• evidence of strong, well established family connections in the NT.

From what the seniors here explained, NT hardly gives out 190 unless you have very strong connections to NT. For example, you have studied in a NT university or your family lives in NT. So even if you have applied 190 but if NT think you are a good candidate, NT will give you counteroffer of 489 instead.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

jaf0088 said:


> can't understand why everything has been stuck. moreover I guess in December we will hear hardly any good news as the Xmas is knocking at the door.


Hope there will be more good news after Christmas.


----------



## tanbirsingh (Aug 20, 2018)

mrspiggy said:


> Hi there! Thanks.
> 
> I applied for 190 but was offered 489 instead.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Appreciate that.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

tanbirsingh said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there! Thanks.
> ...


You are welcome. I hope that my experience can help as many people as I can.


----------



## kevin.yorke (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 

Can anyone give me an example of the statement they used to show how their skills meet employer needs? 

Also can anyone give me an example of what they wrote to show how the jobs supplied match their skills? 

Did you supply jobs with the same title as your skills assessment or others too? 

Thank you!


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

kevin.yorke said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone give me an example of the statement they used to show how their skills meet employer needs?
> 
> ...


 Message Me ...Will help you....


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Anyone need help with NT nomination Ready Docs , can PM me.....


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

kevin.yorke said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone give me an example of the statement they used to show how their skills meet employer needs?
> 
> ...


Hi,
I did something like attached.
Also you can write a small summary how the Job fits you with your skills.
Tks


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

tanbirsingh said:


> my application was submitted on 22 September 2018. They didn't offer me 489.


I got the nomination from 2 try, both times I applied for 190 and 2 time they offered 489.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Preax said:


> tanbirsingh said:
> 
> 
> > my application was submitted on 22 September 2018. They didn't offer me 489.
> ...


What is your occupation and points?


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Preax said:


> Hi,
> I did something like attached.
> Also you can write a small summary how the Job fits you with your skills.
> Tks


Thanks! 

@Preax when you say a small summary you mean for overall jobs adverts that we include.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

I have an important question regarding my work experience please do help

I finished college in the month of May 2016 and started working from June 1st 2016 I have course completion certificate issued on 6th May 2016 and in transfer certificate date of leaving institute is 31 st May 2016 but my degree came on August 3rd 2016 and final semesters results on 9 th june 2016. I have a 3 year bond with my company which will be over this May 31st. Can I claim points for 3 years or will any experience be deducted? Please advise!!!

Age 25

PTE 20

Education 15

Next year

Age 30

Exp 5, hopefully

Please help if any one of u have experience with engoneers Australia im in depserate need of an answer please help!!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

*Visa 489*

Hi Guys,

Please give me a hand to understand the below inquiries.

What are the disadvantages of Visa 489?

What if you stayed for some time under visa 489 and couldn't find a job? Will the state accept to let you find work in another state?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

223111 HR Adviser


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

each job 3-4 lines saying you have done similar work in ........


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

31 May 2019 you will be completing 3 years, is that right ?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

rahul199447 said:


> I have an important question regarding my work experience please do help
> 
> I finished college in the month of May 2016 and started working from June 1st 2016 I have course completion certificate issued on 6th May 2016 and in transfer certificate date of leaving institute is 31 st May 2016 but my degree came on August 3rd 2016 and final semesters results on 9 th june 2016. I have a 3 year bond with my company which will be over this May 31st. Can I claim points for 3 years or will any experience be deducted? Please advise!!!
> 
> ...


 Engineers Australia Doesn't deduct Experience, Though better to Check on Engineers Australia Skill Assessment Page. .....


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

anyone can guess which date application currently nt is working with?


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Preax said:


> 31 May 2019 you will be completing 3 years, is that right ?


Yes sir i will be completing 3 years on 31st may 2019. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin.yorke (Jul 3, 2018)

laju1984 said:


> Anyone need help with NT nomination Ready Docs , can PM me.....




Hi thank you for your offer of help. I have tried to direct message you. But the site won’t let me for some reason. Can you direct message me?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

kevin.yorke said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone need help with NT nomination Ready Docs , can PM me.....
> ...


 Okkk


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

kevin.yorke said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone need help with NT nomination Ready Docs , can PM me.....
> ...


 I couldnt PM you as well....dnt know why.......


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> I couldnt PM you as well....dnt know why.......


He has to complete 5 posts first, later he can inbox you.


----------



## npap (Oct 7, 2018)

Please, help me with docs. Thank you


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

*Visa 489*



laju1984 said:


> I couldnt PM you as well....dnt know why.......


Hi Bro,

Please give me a hand to understand the below inquiries.

What are the disadvantages of Visa 489?

What if you stayed for some time under visa 489 and couldn't find a job? Will the state accept to let you find work in another state?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kevin.yorke (Jul 3, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> He has to complete 5 posts first, later he can inbox you.




Thank you for letting me know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin.yorke (Jul 3, 2018)

laju1984 said:


> I couldnt PM you as well....dnt know why.......




I will try and complete some more posts and then direct message you.

Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

kevin.yorke said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > I couldnt PM you as well....dnt know why.......
> ...


You have 5 post so can send PM already.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Salem87 said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > I couldnt PM you as well....dnt know why.......
> ...


 For yr First question, The main Disadvantage is 489 is Temporary Visa so You wont get Medicare in Australia...U need to buy Private Heath Insurance if u think to have it..., Some Job positions ( Not all) demand Australian Resident only and here 489 can't apply....

For yr 2nd Question, I would Suggest Not to think about that job concern if u are still in the process of 489 visa.......good luck....


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi there, please can someone tell me which reference numbers are getting response from nt migration? Mine is starting 51. Thanks


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi please shed some light on occupation starting 612 to get invite by NT


----------



## gabiesoldjukic (May 31, 2018)

Our early Christmas present came...

Received our 489 visa for me, my husband and our three-month old son.

Timeline:
VETASSESS ASSESSMENT - Sep 2017
IELTS - Oct 2017
EOI LODGE - June 2018
EOI INVITE - July 2018
VISA LODGE - Sep 2018
VISA GRANT - Dec 2018

Keep the faith and don’t stop believing!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

gabiesoldjukic said:


> Our early Christmas present came...
> 
> Received our 489 visa for me, my husband and our three-month old son.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> Message Me ...Will help you....


Please I need help on same. Can I PM you?


----------



## kevin.yorke (Jul 3, 2018)

Nailed said:


> Hi there, please can someone tell me which reference numbers are getting response from nt migration? Mine is starting 51. Thanks




Can I ask when did you put yours in? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi, I put it on 3 Dec 2018. Any idea if they give most importance to English scores, or funds?


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

kevin.yorke said:


> Nailed said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there, please can someone tell me which reference numbers are getting response from nt migration? Mine is starting 51. Thanks
> ...


Hi, I put it on 3 Dec 2018. Any idea if they give most importance to English scores, or funds?


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

Nailed said:


> Hi, I put it on 3 Dec 2018. Any idea if they give most importance to English scores, or funds?


did you get CO? if yes then in which date?


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

jaf0088 said:


> Nailed said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I put it on 3 Dec 2018. Any idea if they give most importance to English scores, or funds?
> ...


No the status still shows waiting for admin review. I'm wondering if anyone could tell which ref numbers are currently getting response?? Whats your's?


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

Nailed said:


> No the status still shows waiting for admin review. I'm wondering if anyone could tell which ref numbers are currently getting response?? Whats your's?


mine 49xx, November applicant, still stuck don't know what they are doing!


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi guys I am on shore applicant applied on Dec 5 and very next day on dec 6 hours my status changed to case officer assessment and it’s still It showing the same status . I applied 190 and I studied 3 year in CDU ( darwin )


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi guys sorry in my last message there was few typo mistakes. So, I applied on Dec 5 and on the very next day on dec 6 my status changed to Case officer assessment and it’s still showing me same status from last 8 days. Any body got any idea how many days case officer will take? 
I am an onshore applicant applied
190. My points are 70’and I studied from Northern Territory university ( CDU) for 3 years.


----------



## kevin.yorke (Jul 3, 2018)

Nailed said:


> Hi, I put it on 3 Dec 2018. Any idea if they give most importance to English scores, or funds?




I think I read somewhere that they just work through in order received...  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Darwin onshore said:


> Hi guys sorry in my last message there was few typo mistakes. So, I applied on Dec 5 and on the very next day on dec 6 my status changed to Case officer assessment and itâ€™️s still showing me same status from last 8 days. Any body got any idea how many days case officer will take?
> I am an onshore applicant applied
> 190. My points are 70â€™️and I studied from Northern Territory university ( CDU) for 3 years.


 U will get 190 soon ....Its a Christmas time ....so might be some delay there.......


----------



## kevin.yorke (Jul 3, 2018)

Has anyone has any invites to apply recently or had their nomination application change status from waiting for admin review? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanbirsingh (Aug 20, 2018)

kevin.yorke said:


> Has anyone has any invites to apply recently or had their nomination application change status from waiting for admin review?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My application status got changed to Case Officer Assessment but unfortunately no invitations so far. Gotta wait till new year mate.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

tanbirsingh said:


> kevin.yorke said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone has any invites to apply recently or had their nomination application change status from waiting for admin review?
> ...



May I ask when did it change?


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

tanbirsingh said:


> kevin.yorke said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone has any invites to apply recently or had their nomination application change status from waiting for admin review?
> ...


Please can u let know when did u submit your application and whats ur reference number starting with?? Mine is 51** .. submitted 3 december still no movement.


----------



## kevin.yorke (Jul 3, 2018)

tanbirsingh said:


> My application status got changed to Case Officer Assessment but unfortunately no invitations so far. Gotta wait till new year mate.




Great thanks mate. How long after submitting yours did it change? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linh Mup (Dec 24, 2018)

Can you pm me for Docs? I tried to PM you but unsucessful.
Thank you very much.



laju1984 said:


> Anyone need help with NT nomination Ready Docs , can PM me.....


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Linh Mup said:


> Can you pm me for Docs? I tried to PM you but unsucessful.
> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> ...


You need at least 5 posts before you can send PM.


----------



## Linh Mup (Dec 24, 2018)

Oh, really? Thank you very much for your support 



mrspiggy said:


> You need at least 5 posts before you can send PM.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Linh Mup said:


> Oh, really? Thank you very much for your support
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries. 

Someone asked before and a senior answered previously.


----------



## hatboll (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi,
I have lodged my EOI as electronics engineer. Now I wish to claim spouse points also and her skill assesment may take one month or more. Please reply whether editing the account after one month for updating spouse points will result in resetting my application date or I still may be evaluated as per original date of application.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

hatboll said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged my EOI as electronics engineer. Now I wish to claim spouse points also and her skill assesment may take one month or more. Please reply whether editing the account after one month for updating spouse points will result in resetting my application date or I still may be evaluated as per original date of application.


Change in your points will change your DOA.


----------



## mianshahid (Nov 16, 2017)

hatboll said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged my EOI as electronics engineer. Now I wish to claim spouse points also and her skill assesment may take one month or more. Please reply whether editing the account after one month for updating spouse points will result in resetting my application date or I still may be evaluated as per original date of application.


You can update your eoi. Everything will remain same, except your points.
and you can email the updated eoi to the NT gov via email.
Cheers


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello anyone got NT nomination for registered nurse.Can anyone share the documents and formats to be followed for successful NT application.I have tried to pm a few members to add me to NT watsapp group but no reply.Can anyone help me.
Thanks

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Diligence said:


> Hello anyone got NT nomination for registered nurse.Can anyone share the documents and formats to be followed for successful NT application.I have tried to pm a few members to add me to NT watsapp group but no reply.Can anyone help me.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


You already got your reply


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Yes thanks will get it touch if I have more questions.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## hatboll (Dec 27, 2018)

@NAILED Have you received any communication from the authorities? Mine is in 54xx series and curious to know the current case in progress 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Happy 2019!

Hope all of us will get good news soon.


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

hatboll said:


> @NAILED Have you received any communication from the authorities? Mine is in 54xx series and curious to know the current case in progress
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


when did you apply? did you get CO? 
mine is 49xx but still stuck, don't know when they will get back to their work.


----------



## hatboll (Dec 27, 2018)

jaf0088 said:


> when did you apply? did you get CO?
> 
> mine is 49xx but still stuck, don't know when they will get back to their work.


I applied on 21 dec and since then there are no updates. Everything including immitracker appears stand still. Were they all on Christmas holidays? If they were then it may take them few days to gear up.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hatboll (Dec 27, 2018)

Can anybody please guide...my anzsco is 233411 (electronics engineer) and my wife is in 242100 (university lecturer). Can I claim spouce point as a prime applicant under 489 northern territory? There is mixed information available on net and I am unable to conclude. Even my agent has declined saying there is no point in going further. Plz suggest..

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Got NT nomination email today


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Got NT nomination email today


Congrats to you, Agronomist!


----------



## Ellaxandra (Sep 15, 2018)

Congrats !!!


----------



## kevin.yorke (Jul 3, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Got NT nomination email today




Congrats! What numbers did your application reference start with? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hatboll (Dec 27, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Got NT nomination email today


Congrats. Lastly plz add me whatsup group.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

kevin.yorke said:


> Congrats! What numbers did your application reference start with?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanx
45XX


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

hatboll said:


> Congrats. Lastly plz add me whatsup group.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanx & inbox me ur whatsapp #


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> Got NT nomination email today


Congratulations! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npap (Oct 7, 2018)

Congratulations !


----------



## sam009 (Jan 5, 2019)

*sam*



Agronomist said:


> Got NT nomination email today


Hi are you onshore applicant or offshore?


----------



## sam009 (Jan 5, 2019)

hi did you apply as an NT resident or overseas?


Agronomist said:


> Got NT nomination email today


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

sam009 said:


> Hi are you onshore applicant or offshore?


Am offshore applicant


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

mazerunner2018 said:


> Great... your occupation is in high priority of NT. Good luck


Do 261313 require job offer, as I'm offshore applicant


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

any other rejection or nomination news after Agronomist case? anyone after 20 October got any update?


----------



## tanbirsingh (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi guys. Apologies for the late response, its been really busy at work. I'm an RN. 

So my case status was changed to CO Assessment on 5 Dec, almost 30 days after I submitted the application and it is still under review. My reference number is 49**. Thanks


----------



## sam009 (Jan 5, 2019)

Darwin onshore said:


> Hi guys sorry in my last message there was few typo mistakes. So, I applied on Dec 5 and on the very next day on dec 6 my status changed to Case officer assessment and it’s still showing me same status from last 8 days. Any body got any idea how many days case officer will take?
> I am an onshore applicant applied
> 190. My points are 70’and I studied from Northern Territory university ( CDU) for 3 years.



Hi mate, did you receive your invitation yet?


----------



## krishita (Jul 5, 2018)

hi.. are you trying with 261313? can i have ur phone number



lamborgini said:


> Do 261313 require job offer, as I'm offshore applicant


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

tanbirsingh said:


> Hi guys. Apologies for the late response, its been really busy at work. I'm an RN.
> 
> So my case status was changed to CO Assessment on 5 Dec, almost 30 days after I submitted the application and it is still under review. My reference number is 49**. Thanks


My reference number is also 49xx. how many times actions dates of your application changed? for example when you got CO assessment then first time application date changed, after that when and how many times it was changed?


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

*Visa 190*

Hi Guys,

I applied for visa class 190 and today I found this note mentioned in front of my application. "	Not Approved by Case Officer" without giving any reasons or sending email. what does this mean?

Thanks.


----------



## krishita (Jul 5, 2018)

Salem87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for visa class 190 and today I found this note mentioned in front of my application. "	Not Approved by Case Officer" without giving any reasons or sending email. what does this mean?
> 
> Thanks.


thats sad... i thnk they are not giving 190 unless higher points and high demand list .. wat was ur occupation code, points and when u applied?


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi Kri****a,

I applied for code 221112
My points were 75 including the 5 points from the state nomination.
I thought they would at least offer me Visa class 489 if the the 190 is rejected.
Aren't they supposed to send me the reasoning?
Thanks.


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

Salem87 said:


> Hi Kri****a,
> 
> I applied for code 221112
> My points were 75 including the 5 points from the state nomination.
> ...


They definitely give you a reason for rejection. I think you will get an email from their part within couple of days. what's your application date?


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks Jaf.
I applied on Oct 25.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

kri****a said:


> Salem87 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


 If not rejected yet, They might give u 489 in some days.......and yes they do give reason for rejection.....


----------



## ghosty06 (May 17, 2010)

Hi all, figured I'd document my process for others to view. I've been living in NT for about 8 years on a 457 and only recently have decided to apply for PR (I know I'm a slacker). Some info on me. 

Occupation:ICT Business Analyst - 261111
Skill Assessment ACS Positive : Oct.2018
IELTS (Level of Proficiency ) : Proficient English 
EOI Dec 2018
Application to NT state Nomination: Dec 2018
NT State Nomination approved:tbd
Visa Lodged:tbd
Visa Grant : tbd
Landed in AUSTRALIA: May 2010


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

laju1984 said:


> If not rejected yet, They might give u 489 in some days.......and yes they do give reason for rejection.....


Hi,

Here's the reason they gave to me. It seems so hard. Do you have any templates or ideas.

Unfortunately this application is unsuccessful.Insufficiently detailed or compelling explanations of your suitability for specific employment opportunity examples in the Northern Territory were provided. Insufficient evidence was provided of how your skills and experience fit the specific demands of NT employers and NT industry. Insufficient evidence of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers with positive feedback on your employability was provided. Limited understanding of the NT context and of the NT employment market for your occupation was shown (eg. industry knowledge gained through contacts, research and travel to the NT etc). No further correspondence will be made with regard to this application.

Need some help.
Thanks.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Salem87 said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > If not rejected yet, They might give u 489 in some days.......and yes they do give reason for rejection.....
> ...


 Looks to me You haven't spent sufficient time in making employability doc which is crucial in deciding yr application outcome. U need to do board research about job prospects in NT related to yr occupation. Whats new projects ( future) are coming relavant to yr industry profile.....how many companies are there relevant to yr occupation......Make some strong communications with prospective employers or recruitment personnel via emial, Facebook or LinkedIn and try to get positive responses....Just copy and paste job advertisements are not enough as far as i know.......Good luck for next try......


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

It seems that I didn't put enough effort. Hopefully, I get it next time.
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## ghosty06 (May 17, 2010)

I think this is a bit relevant and hopefully good news for some folks.


Australian permanent residency: 117 occupations open for skilled migrants willing to migrate to Northern Territory

The scheme - known as the Designation Area Migration Agreements (DAMA)s has been announced for two regions in Australia - Warrnambool region in Victoria and the Northern Territory which are experiencing labour shortages and need a population boost.

I'd post the link but need to get the post count to 5.


----------



## ghosty06 (May 17, 2010)

ghosty06 said:


> I think this is a bit relevant and hopefully good news for some folks.
> 
> 
> Australian permanent residency: 117 occupations open for skilled migrants willing to migrate to Northern Territory
> ...


Northern Territory Government Newsroom

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...ns-open-skilled-migrants-willing?cid=trending


----------



## tanbirsingh (Aug 20, 2018)

ghosty06 said:


> ghosty06 said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is a bit relevant and hopefully good news for some folks.
> ...


Interesting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ashed92 (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi, I’m a customer service manager with 5 years overseas experience. Hoping to put in an EOI for 190 visa. Does anyone know if NT is currently offering state nomination for this skill? Thanks in advance


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Ashed92 said:


> Hi, Iâ€m a customer service manager with 5 years overseas experience. Hoping to put in an EOI for 190 visa. Does anyone know if NT is currently offering state nomination for this skill? Thanks in advance


Yes NT is offering 190 for your occupation.Can u share the assessment documents for customer service manager as my brother is applying for assessment to vetassess.One more question he is not working in a call centre will the assessment be rejected due to that.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## krishita (Jul 5, 2018)

ghosty06 said:


> Hi all, figured I'd document my process for others to view. I've been living in NT for about 8 years on a 457 and only recently have decided to apply for PR (I know I'm a slacker). Some info on me.
> 
> Occupation:ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> Skill Assessment ACS Positive : Oct.2018
> ...



are you trying for 489 or 190? are you onshore now?


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Ashed92 said:


> Hi, Iâ€™️m a customer service manager with 5 years overseas experience. Hoping to put in an EOI for 190 visa. Does anyone know if NT is currently offering state nomination for this skill? Thanks in advance


It is not easy to receive 190 from NT unless you studied in NT and have strong links to NT.

The following is taken from https://theterritory.com.au

What is the difference in criteria between a Subclass 190 permanent residence visa and a Subclass 489 provisional visa?

Generally only those persons able to demonstrate a long term ongoing commitment to the NT, for example long term residents including international graduates who have studied at least two years in the NT, will be considered for a Subclass 190 permanent residence visa.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ghosty06 (May 17, 2010)

Yes, onshore on a 457 and applying for 190. Have been working in the NT for about 4 years.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

ghosty06 said:


> Yes, onshore on a 457 and applying for 190. Have been working in the NT for about 4 years.


Good luck to you!


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Yes that’s true they gave 190 nomination to long term NT resident such as international student. I completed my 3 year bachelor from cdu darwin 
Applied my 190 nomination on 5th December, case officer assessment 6th December 
Got my approval 17th December 
Lodged my 190 visa on 20 December 
Grant... waiting


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Darwin onshore said:


> Yes thatâ€™️s true they gave 190 nomination to long term NT resident such as international student. I completed my 3 year bachelor from cdu darwin
> Applied my 190 nomination on 5th December, case officer assessment 6th December
> Got my approval 17th December
> Lodged my 190 visa on 20 December
> Grant... waiting


I am waiting for my 489 grant.


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Are you offshore or onshore? 
My 2 friends received their 190 grant in December 2018 straight after 82 days onshore


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Darwin onshore said:


> Are you offshore or onshore?
> My 2 friends received their 190 grant in December 2018 straight after 82 days onshore


I am offshore.

Your friends studied in NT too?


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Yes they studied in NT as well


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Darwin onshore said:


> Yes they studied in NT as well


I see. I did not study in NT.

I applied for 190 but was offered 489 instead.

May I ask what did you study in CDU?


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

I studied Bachelor of Accounting 
My points was 65 plus 5 from 190= 70


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

When did you lodged your 489 application ?


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Darwin onshore said:


> When did you lodged your 489 application ?


I lodged on 20 December 2018.


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Oh waoo I lodged on 20 Dec too
Hopefully we will receive our grants soon


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Darwin onshore said:


> Oh waoo I lodged on 20 Dec too
> Hopefully we will receive our grants soon


Yup, hopefully we will get our grants soon. Keep all of us updated.


----------



## sam009 (Jan 5, 2019)

ghosty06 said:


> Yes, onshore on a 457 and applying for 190. Have been working in the NT for about 4 years.


hi mate, did your application been assigned to case officer ?


----------



## ghosty06 (May 17, 2010)

Yep was assigned a case officer last Wed. How about yourself? Took about 1 month. Any clue how long until they make a decision?


----------



## sam009 (Jan 5, 2019)

Not yet, anyway i applied on 1st Jan 2019 and the last activity done by NT was on 10th Jan , still status shows waiting for admin review. However i can see that they accepted my Resume from Documents bar. Did you remember any activity prior to your case officer assignment? 
As far as I am concern , they will finalise application within 2 to 3 weeks after CO status. However , they message me that it can take more depending your application quality i.e. your documents and information provided on your application. so if you have submitted all your documents and info according to NT application requirement then you should be fine


----------



## sam009 (Jan 5, 2019)

ghosty06 said:


> Yep was assigned a case officer last Wed. How about yourself? Took about 1 month. Any clue how long until they make a decision?


Not yet, anyway i applied on 1st Jan 2019 and the last activity done by NT was on 10th Jan , still status shows waiting for admin review. However i can see that they accepted my Resume from Documents bar. Did you remember any activity prior to your case officer assignment? 
As far as I am concern , they will finalise application within 2 to 3 weeks after CO status. However , they message me that it can take more depending your application quality i.e. your documents and information provided on your application. so if you have submitted all your documents and info according to NT application requirement then you should be fine


----------



## ghosty06 (May 17, 2010)

Yes, they asked me to rescan a document and once I did the status changed to CO Assessment.


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

Guys any update? any news for November applicants?


----------



## krishita (Jul 5, 2018)

ghosty06 said:


> Yes, they asked me to rescan a document and once I did the status changed to CO Assessment.



hi there.. for occupation code 261111 offer letter is required.. do u have?


----------



## ghosty06 (May 17, 2010)

kri****a said:


> hi there.. for occupation code 261111 offer letter is required.. do u have?


Hi, yes, I'm currently working in the position I'm seeking nomination for. Currently in a position with 2 years remaining.


----------



## krishita (Jul 5, 2018)

ghosty06 said:


> Hi, yes, I'm currently working in the position I'm seeking nomination for. Currently in a position with 2 years remaining.


r u working in NT now?


----------



## ghosty06 (May 17, 2010)

kri****a said:


> r u working in NT now?


Yup, on a 457 visa at the moment.


----------



## krishita (Jul 5, 2018)

ghosty06 said:


> Yup, on a 457 visa at the moment.


thats great.. so same employer give u offer letter to process 489? can i message you .. i need to some guidance.. thanks in advance..


----------



## ghosty06 (May 17, 2010)

kri****a said:


> thats great.. so same employer give u offer letter to process 489? can i message you .. i need to some guidance.. thanks in advance..


yes, except i'm applying for 190. Sure happy to answer questions.


----------



## muneerkhader (Jan 15, 2019)

jaf0088 said:


> Guys any update? any news for November applicants?



I am too waiting for an answer, I too filed by NOV 13 2018; if anyone got ITA do let us know


----------



## krishita (Jul 5, 2018)

muneerkhader said:


> I am too waiting for an answer, I too filed by NOV 13 2018; if anyone got ITA do let us know


i applied on 14th nov and waiting.. wat is ur occupation code and points?


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

muneerkhader said:


> jaf0088 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys any update? any news for November applicants?
> ...





kri****a said:


> muneerkhader said:
> 
> 
> > I am too waiting for an answer, I too filed by NOV 13 2018; if anyone got ITA do let us know
> ...


If you are offshore applicants, need to wait 2 to 3 months for the results.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

gabiesoldjukic said:


> Our early Christmas present came...
> 
> Received our 489 visa for me, my husband and our three-month old son.
> 
> ...


Hi there! I have lodged my application and am waiting for my grant.

If you don't mind sharing, can I know what is your occupation and how many points you have? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## hrithikbalu (May 25, 2018)

Hi, I am an agricultural consultant, I am going to apply for 489 NT , could you give me the details of employment


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

kri****a said:


> i applied on 14th nov and waiting.. wat is ur occupation code and points?


Hi I also applied on November 5, got nothing yet. do you know which series of reference number is currently going on? 
any applicant from November get any update please response.


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Darwin onshore said:


> I studied Bachelor of Accounting
> My points was 65 plus 5 from 190= 70


Hi Darwin Onshore,

Can you please tell me what documents you provide for NT onshore nomination? Did you submit your prospect employment statement and six months occupation related experience? Are these documents for NT 2 years graduates?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sam009 (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi
As an onshore applicant, there are two category 
1. NT Graduate applicant:- for graduate student from NT with 2 years study period , you can apply NT nomination without any employment prospect. You only need completion letter from CDU, and your commitment letter for living in NT for at least 2 years and 6 months of bank statement showing day to day transaction in NT.
2. NT resident: for this category, you need to be working and living in NT in your nominated occupation or closely related occupation . Letter from employee for long term commitment but not mandatory. Bank statement of 6 months showing day to day transaction in NT, job contract from employer, and commitment letter . Note: as you are already working in your nominated occupation you don’t need to shows any evidence or letter to provide employability in NT.


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

sam009 said:


> Hi
> As an onshore applicant, there are two category
> 1. NT Graduate applicant:- for graduate student from NT with 2 years study period , you can apply NT nomination without any employment prospect. You only need completion letter from CDU, and your commitment letter for living in NT for at least 2 years and 6 months of bank statement showing day to day transaction in NT.
> 2. NT resident: for this category, you need to be working and living in NT in your nominated occupation or closely related occupation . Letter from employee for long term commitment but not mandatory. Bank statement of 6 months showing day to day transaction in NT, job contract from employer, and commitment letter . Note: as you are already working in your nominated occupation you donâ€™️t need to shows any evidence or letter to provide employability in NT.


Thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Did anyone tried for NT State Nomination for HR Adviser after 2018? or someone received the nomination for HR Adviser ?


----------



## sam009 (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi ghosty06, any update on your application yet?


----------



## sam009 (Jan 5, 2019)

ghosty06 said:


> Yes, they asked me to rescan a document and once I did the status changed to CO Assessment.


Hi mate any update on you application yet?


----------



## ghosty06 (May 17, 2010)

sam009 said:


> Hi mate any update on you application yet?


I got a request to resubmit some further documentation in regards to my current state of living in the NT. Proof of living here and some supplemental information about my employment. My migration agent friends have all said it's a good thing as the CO is currently assessing it.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

ghosty06 said:


> sam009 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate any update on you application yet?
> ...


Positive news. Good to know.


----------



## sam009 (Jan 5, 2019)

ghosty06 said:


> I got a request to resubmit some further documentation in regards to my current state of living in the NT. Proof of living here and some supplemental information about my employment. My migration agent friends have all said it's a good thing as the CO is currently assessing it.


Thanks for your reply. When did they ask you for further documentation and did they make any action after that ?


----------



## jaf0088 (Mar 19, 2018)

muneerkhader said:


> I am too waiting for an answer, I too filed by NOV 13 2018; if anyone got ITA do let us know


did you get any update as November applicants are getting their results. though am still waiting.


----------



## ghosty06 (May 17, 2010)

My nomination got approved today.


----------



## Ellaxandra (Sep 15, 2018)

ghosty06 said:


> My nomination got approved today.


 congrats!!!


----------



## sam009 (Jan 5, 2019)

ghosty06 said:


> My nomination got approved today.


Congratulation and all the best for your 489 visa application with DIBP. Kindly check your inbox as i send you PM as i need your help


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

ghosty06 said:


> My nomination got approved today.


Congrats on your 190 visa


----------



## muneerkhader (Jan 15, 2019)

jaf0088 said:


> did you get any update as November applicants are getting their results. though am still waiting.


Not Yet, still I am waiting


----------



## Ellaxandra (Sep 15, 2018)

mazerunner2018 said:


> kri****a said:
> 
> 
> > i have applied on 14th nov .. today it changed to CO assessment.. hopefully i will get ETA..
> ...


 Hi Mazerunner, did you hear back from them since?


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

*511112 Program/Project Administrator*

Hey Guys!

I submitted my application to the NT Govt. on 14 Jan 19. Now the waiting begins...
How is everyone going with their applications?

All the best!


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

nlq679 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I submitted my application to the NT Govt. on 14 Jan 19. Now the waiting begins...
> How is everyone going with their applications?
> ...


Good luck and all the best to everyone


----------



## hrithikbalu (May 25, 2018)

Hi every one I am applying 489 SS I am an agri consultant 
could you guide me how to get employment details


----------



## nnchaudhry (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi All. I m planning to apply under Finance Manager (132211) category. Its in the high priority list. I have 7+ years of relevant experience. Is it easy to obtain nomination under 190. Including 190 my points reach 65 and with 489 70 (excluding spouse nomination points). Please share ur experience, advice etc.
Age: 15
Language: 20
Employment: 10
Education: 15
190: 5
489: 5


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

mrspiggy said:


> Good luck and all the best to everyone


Hi Mrs Piggy!

Thanks and Happy New Year!

How are you progressing with your application?

Regards,


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

nlq679 said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck and all the best to everyone
> ...


Hi there! Happy New Year to you too.

I lodged my visa in late December last year. I am now waiting for the grant to be approved.


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

mrspiggy said:


> Hi there! Happy New Year to you too.
> 
> I lodged my visa in late December last year. I am now waiting for the grant to be approved.


Hi! 

Ah good luck! How long did you have to wait until you got an invitation from NT Govt?

Regards,


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

nlq679 said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there! Happy New Year to you too.
> ...


For offshore applicants, it is about 2 to 3 months wait. I was lucky I waited about 1 month.


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

mrspiggy said:


> For offshore applicants, it is about 2 to 3 months wait. I was lucky I waited about 1 month.


Yeah I read that also on the website. Wow, one month is quick! Were you an off-shore applicant?


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

nlq679 said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> > For offshore applicants, it is about 2 to 3 months wait. I was lucky I waited about 1 month.
> ...


Yes, I am an offshore applicant.


----------



## mrizk26 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi All,

I applied for NT 489 visa Pharmacy Technician first of February 2019 - with total points of 75 - hopefully i will get it, Wish me luck


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

mrizk26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for NT 489 visa Pharmacy Technician first of February 2019 - with total points of 75 - hopefully i will get it, Wish me luck



All the best to you! 

Good luck to everyone who applied.


----------



## Vipul Parmar (Feb 4, 2019)

*Process after positive Vetasses*

Hi,

Can anyone please guide me that what all to include in EOI letter post positive vetasses evaluation.
I am 35 yrs age, a customer service professional with over 10 years of experience. Currently working with India's largest telecom giant.
I have already got positive vetasses and having 60 points (without state sponsorship)
I have IELTS scores as 7.5 overall and 7 each too
Kindly guide me. If anyone can pls share the sample letter of EOI that would be great help. Also guide what else i have to do to prepare my case strong.


----------



## hrithikbalu (May 25, 2018)

all the best


----------



## Vipul Parmar (Feb 4, 2019)

*Process after positive Vetasses*

Hi,

Can anyone please guide me that what all to include in EOI letter post positive vetasses evaluation.
I am 35 yrs age, a customer service professional with over 10 years of experience. Currently working with India's largest telecom giant.
I have already got positive vetasses and having 60 points (without state sponsorship)
I have IELTS scores as 7.5 overall and 7 each too
Kindly guide me. If anyone can pls share the sample letter of EOI that would be great help. Also guide what else i have to do to prepare my case strong.


----------



## muhammadaazmat (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi. This thread is very helpful. I need some advice regarding 489 nt. I am planing to work there for 6 month.I have job offer in Nt as Accountant General in Msnufacturing company. I have question how many hours do i need to be full time employe in week. What need to be mentioned on experience letter ? & what is Nt market rate for Account General. What are the chances of 489 if i have 6 month paid Experience in Nt as Account General ?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## muhammadaazmat (Feb 5, 2019)

If i work as accountant general in Nt for 6 month then what are the chances for getting 489


----------



## muhammadaazmat (Feb 5, 2019)

mrspiggy said:


> ghosty06 said:
> 
> 
> > sam009 said:
> ...


Mrspiggy can i have ur contact no or add me in whatsapp group please
Thanks


----------



## muhammadaazmat (Feb 5, 2019)

Can anyone help me to add in whatsapp group of this thread ??


----------



## muhammadaazmat (Feb 5, 2019)

Can you please check ur inbox as i pm u


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Vipul Parmar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please guide me that what all to include in EOI letter post positive vetasses evaluation.
> I am 35 yrs age, a customer service professional with over 10 years of experience. Currently working with India's largest telecom giant.
> ...


Hi! You can check out the threads here to look for any information you need. Many experts and seniors shared their experiences on the threads. Hope you can find what you need.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

muhammadaazmat said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> > ghosty06 said:
> ...


@Agronomist, can you help to add him into the whatsapp group?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

muhammadaazmat said:


> Can you please check ur inbox as i pm u


Inbox me your watsapp #.

Regards


----------



## muhammadaazmat (Feb 5, 2019)

Agronomist said:


> muhammadaazmat said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please check ur inbox as i pm u
> ...


Can you please check ur inbox. I pm my number there

Thanks


----------



## er.rajeshn (Jan 15, 2019)

can you help to add me into the whatsapp group?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

muhammadaazmat said:


> Can you please check ur inbox. I pm my number there
> 
> Thanks


Your number is not complete. Pls add country code as well. 
Inbox again.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

er.rajeshn said:


> can you help to add me into the whatsapp group?


First complete your 5 posts and than inbox your whatsapp # to me. 

Regards


----------



## hrithikbalu (May 25, 2018)

Hi sir I am also an agricultural consultant I want to know the details which were you submit to NT government


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

hrithikbalu said:


> Hi sir I am also an agricultural consultant I want to know the details which were you submit to NT government


You need to provide positive NT employer feedback on your skills and other evidences of your employability in NT. 

Regards


----------



## hrithikbalu (May 25, 2018)

Thank you sir, but I applied job but i didn't receive any positive feedback from employer could you give me the employer details? please


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

hrithikbalu said:


> Thank you sir, but I applied job but i didn't receive any positive feedback from employer could you give me the employer details? please


Try to contact NT Farmer Organization. 

Regards


----------



## muneerkhader (Jan 15, 2019)

Agronomist said:


> Inbox me your watsapp #.
> 
> Regards


Is it possible for you to add me in whatapp group too. It will be kind of you in doing this favor to me.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

muneerkhader said:


> Is it possible for you to add me in whatapp group too. It will be kind of you in doing this favor to me.[/QUO
> Inbox your # after 5 posts


----------



## hrithikbalu (May 25, 2018)

Thank you sir


----------



## hrithikbalu (May 25, 2018)

Thank you sir I will do it


----------



## Artikumar2909 (Feb 7, 2019)

Hello,

Could someone help me with the current timelines for offshore candidates

thank you


----------



## er.rajeshn (Jan 15, 2019)

Thank you for your quick response.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Artikumar2909 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone help me with the current timelines for offshore candidates
> 
> thank you


2 to 3 months

rgds


----------



## er.rajeshn (Jan 15, 2019)

Hai Guys .. Refer the below summery
Occupation : Mechanical Engineer with 11 years of experience 
ANZSCO Code : 233512
Points break-up
Age:25 points , Exp 15 points , English 10 points , Edu 15 points
Total point for 489: 75 points.

Any mechanical engineer got invitation for Total point for 489: 75 points.


----------



## ttvvtr (Nov 9, 2018)

*NT 190 Requirements*

Hi Everyone, 

I'm confused, I have an Australian qualification (Masters graduate), I'm I able to apply for 190 for NT? Or do I need to have a job offer as well? 

Please confirm. 

https://theterritory.com.au/migrate...nment-visa-nomination/skilled-nominated-visas

* verifiable evidence of full-time employment in your nominated occupation for at least 12 months out of the last 24 months or evidence that you have Australian qualifications

Thank you


----------



## muneerkhader (Jan 15, 2019)

mrspiggy said:


> For offshore applicants, it is about 2 to 3 months wait. I was lucky I waited about 1 month.


Dear its almost going to be 3 months by 13th Feb 2019, although the application got CS status by 27 NOV 2018. so could you guide me waiting time starting from CS date or applying date?


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

muneerkhader said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> > For offshore applicants, it is about 2 to 3 months wait. I was lucky I waited about 1 month.
> ...


Hi! I am not sure which date it starts from.

I applied on 2nd October 2018. Case Officer picked up my application on 23rd October 2018. Offer for 489 came on 1st November 2018.

Hope my timeline helps you.


----------



## ghosty06 (May 17, 2010)

Docs and application for Visa submitted and now we wait for 8 months.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

ghosty06 said:


> Docs and application for Visa submitted and now we wait for 8 months.


I submitted mine in late December 2018. Have been waiting since then. Let's wait together...


----------



## N00N (May 29, 2018)

muneerkhader said:


> Dear its almost going to be 3 months by 13th Feb 2019, although the application got CS status by 27 NOV 2018. so could you guide me waiting time starting from CS date or applying date?


Hi muneerkhader, What is your occupation and reference number ?

Thanks


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

Hello everyone there, my reference number starts with 51.. anyone from the same range who got a response??


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

Does the northern Terrtory give preference if you have high scores in IELTS/PTE??


----------



## muneerkhader (Jan 15, 2019)

N00N said:


> Hi muneerkhader, What is your occupation and reference number ?
> 
> Thanks


I am an Industrial pharmacist and my reference is 50..


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Nailed said:


> Does the northern Terrtory give preference if you have high scores in IELTS/PTE??[/QUOTE
> ]
> AFAIK no such preference


----------



## N00N (May 29, 2018)

muneerkhader said:


> I am an Industrial pharmacist and my reference is 50..


 Thanks, Any good news ? Have you received the invitation ? It almost 3 months.


----------



## muneerkhader (Jan 15, 2019)

N00N said:


> Thanks, Any good news ? Have you received the invitation? It almost 3 months.


I am still waiting, hope to receive it very soon Inshallah


----------



## muneerkhader (Jan 15, 2019)

mrspiggy said:


> Hi! I am not sure which date it starts from.
> 
> I applied on 2nd October 2018. Case Officer picked up my application on 23rd October 2018. Offer for 489 came on 1st November 2018.
> 
> Hope my timeline helps you.


thanks


----------



## N00N (May 29, 2018)

Hi Guys, 

Any one received an invitation from the group which start reference number 55xx-60xx ? 

Thanks.


----------



## YashBansal130 (Feb 18, 2019)

Hello to all
I am new to this thread but I have checked all the replies,thanks for the relevant answers, i have lodged EOI on 15/10/2018
It's been 4 months I have applied in Web Designer and my total points along with 489 sub class added points 70.
My PTE score is 7 bands overall 
My occupation is In DAMA 2 Program but
Still didn't received an invitation.


----------



## manis94 (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi N00N,
Im still waiting with case no. 58xx. applied last month for 489 as an onshore applicant. what about you?


----------



## manis94 (Feb 18, 2019)

*489 invitation onshore*

hi guys,
did any on shore applicant got invitation for 489 nomination recently?


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hello everyone!
I have applied on 21st Dec and today it is been almost 2 months and the application status still remains the same "Waiting for Admin Review". Is this something serious or do they generally take that much time?
On 21st Jan I had messaged them they said generally we take around 2-3 months time to process your application.
This waiting period is too hard!


----------



## manis94 (Feb 18, 2019)

hi cm1212, are you applying from Australia itself or overseas?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

cm1212 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have applied on 21st Dec and today it is been almost 2 months and the application status still remains the same "Waiting for Admin Review". Is this something serious or do they generally take that much time?
> On 21st Jan I had messaged them they said generally we take around 2-3 months time to process your application.
> This waiting period is too hard![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## muneerkhader (Jan 15, 2019)

*update*



cm1212 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have applied on 21st Dec and today it is been almost 2 months and the application status still remains the same "Waiting for Admin Review". Is this something serious or do they generally take that much time?
> On 21st Jan I had messaged them they said generally we take around 2-3 months time to process your application.
> This waiting period is too hard!


It is strange even I did not get any update from CO and it is 3 months now


----------



## manis94 (Feb 18, 2019)

muneerkhader said:


> It is strange even I did not get any update from CO and it is 3 months now


have you applied from overseas?


----------



## seimok2000 (Feb 18, 2019)

*Mr.*

I want to apply as Retail Manager (general)


----------



## N00N (May 29, 2018)

manis94 said:


> Hi N00N,
> Im still waiting with case no. 58xx. applied last month for 489 as an onshore applicant. what about you?


Hi manis94, 

I am an offshore applicant and my number is 61xx. Usually, onshore applicants should receive the outcome soon than offshore applicants. I think now NT government is getting a massive amount of applications, maybe that is a reason behind all of this.:noidea:


----------



## muneerkhader (Jan 15, 2019)

*update*



manis94 said:


> have you applied from overseas?


Yes, applied as offshore applicant


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Yes, that is what worries me, it is still editable.




Agronomist said:


> cm1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone!
> ...


----------



## manis94 (Feb 18, 2019)

make sure you guys are only counting the working days for NT processing timeline.


----------



## Zsu (May 27, 2018)

Hi!
I have applied for state nomination (NT) on 19/Feb/2019. I will let you know the outcome as soon as I have received it.

Offshore application
Skill: Engineering Manager
Points: 55+10


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Zsu said:


> Hi!
> I have applied for state nomination (NT) on 19/Feb/2019. I will let you know the outcome as soon as I have received it.
> 
> Offshore application
> ...


All the best and good luck!!


----------



## Zsu (May 27, 2018)

mrspiggy said:


> All the best and good luck!!


Thanks  Good luck to you for your visa!


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Zsu said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> > All the best and good luck!!
> ...


Thank you....


----------



## N00N (May 29, 2018)

muneerkhader said:


> I am still waiting, hope to receive it very soon Inshallah


Hi Muneerkhadar, 

I have applied on 23rd of January, and still CO has not taken it to review. Any update from your end ? Just heard a rumor that even though it has mentioned in the website its 2-3 months processing time, they have updated the time line to 6 months. 

Is there any one who can confirm it ?


----------



## manis94 (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi Guys,
Just looking for an update if anybody got the invitation recently, Im still waiting on the decision with case no. 58XX. Applied as an onshore applicant on 19th Jan its been almost a month no response, file under case officer assessment since 26th Jan


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

Arrived in NT already. Enjoying down under.


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

manis94 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just looking for an update if anybody got the invitation recently, Im still waiting on the decision with case no. 58XX. Applied as an onshore applicant on 19th Jan its been almost a month no response, file under case officer assessment since 26th Jan


Hi manis, how many days it took for you to get the NT nomination as an onshore applicant? 

Good luck with your grant.


----------



## manis94 (Feb 18, 2019)

pabna said:


> Hi manis, how many days it took for you to get the NT nomination as an onshore applicant?
> 
> Good luck with your grant.


im Still waiting for NT nomination


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

im Still waiting for NT nomination[/QUOTE]

Omg! You have been waiting for a long time! Are you a student/ working holiday/subclass 485 or worker?


----------



## manis94 (Feb 18, 2019)

485 , have you also applied for nomination? If yes when?


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

manis94 said:


> 485 , have you also applied for nomination? If yes when?


I'm an onshore applicant as well & about to submit NT nomination.


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I have one query I have less than 2 years practical experience in engineering field.So my question is that as I am not claiming my points as I have less than 3 years experience.So my question is that as I am planning to submit my eoi and also state sponosrship so do I need to mention my experience for which I AM NOT CLAIMING any point on my cv ,eoi and state sponsorship application?


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

ramiz said:


> I have one query I have less than 2 years practical experience in engineering field.So my question is that as I am not claiming my points as I have less than 3 years experience.So my question is that as I am planning to submit my eoi and also state sponosrship so do I need to mention my experience for which I AM NOT CLAIMING any point on my cv ,eoi and state sponsorship application?


Yes because Northern Territory requires at least one year to be marked related in EOI.


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

NT has two conditions either you should have Australian degree or you should have 1 year experience.So If I am Australian graduate than what should I get exempt from this condition?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

ramiz said:


> I have one query I have less than 2 years practical experience in engineering field.So my question is that as I am not claiming my points as I have less than 3 years experience.So my question is that as I am planning to submit my eoi and also state sponosrship so do I need to mention my experience for which I AM NOT CLAIMING any point on my cv ,eoi and state sponsorship application?


Yes you have to mention your experience, in EOI mark it as irrelevant if not claiming points. 
Without having experience how will you justify your chances for employability in NT ? So i think you need to mention it for state nomination as well. 

Regards


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I have 65 points .So my question is that what are my chances of getting 190 state sponsorship visa from NT government and what is average processing time when we lodge online application .


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

ramiz said:


> I have 65 points .So my question is that what are my chances of getting 190 state sponsorship visa from NT government and what is average processing time when we lodge online application .


Hi! This is taken from the NT website:

What are the processing times for NT Government visa nomination applications?

Processing times for general skilled migration applications are as follows:

• offshore applicants approximately two to three months
• NT student / NT resident applicants approximately one month.

Please do not send emails asking for updates on our processing times and timeframes for processing specific applications as we are unable respond.

What is the difference in criteria between a Subclass 190 permanent residence visa and a Subclass 489 provisional visa?

Generally only those persons able to demonstrate a long term ongoing commitment to the NT, for example long term residents including international graduates who have studied at least two years in the NT, will be considered for a Subclass 190 permanent residence visa.

Nobody can give you an accurate answer. Hope this helps instead.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

ramiz said:


> I have 65 points .So my question is that what are my chances of getting 190 state sponsorship visa from NT government and what is average processing time when we lodge online application .[/QUOTE
> 
> Onshore or Offshore ?
> 
> ...


----------



## manis94 (Feb 18, 2019)

Dont trust their website- they say it takes one month for on shore applicants. I am waiting since 19 Jan-no response so far- file status CA since 26 Jan


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

manis94 said:


> Dont trust their website- they say it takes one month for on shore applicants. I am waiting since 19 Jan-no response so far- file status CA since 26 Jan


Oh dear! Think they are flooded with many applications.

Hope you will get a response from them soon.


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

So what advise you will give me regarding immigration .Which state should I apply and which visa should I apply like 190,489 or any?


----------



## cloudios (Mar 13, 2019)

*Cloudios*

Is there any whats app group for Northern Territory nominations


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

I talked to some of my community friends who are waiting for their onshore NT nominations. I think NT is delaying the 489 nomination process whereas the 190 nomination is still maximum one month according to my friends. They all agreed that too many people are applying for 489 nowadays. So Good luck to each other!


----------



## raju10998 (Jun 29, 2018)

Yesterday I applied for 190 NT visa SS I was given reference number 66-- for my application.what is the current reference number that has got any reply


----------



## tiagolima (Mar 18, 2019)

Im looking for a Whatsapp group as well.


----------



## tiagolima (Mar 18, 2019)

Guys, I have a doubt. If I change something in my application, I will go back to the end of the queue or it doesnt affect the order?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

tiagolima said:


> Guys, I have a doubt. If I change something in my application, I will go back to the end of the queue or it doesnt affect the order?


It will not effect your processing time, you can make changes even if its under admin review by simply requesting CO. 

Regards


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

tiagolima said:


> Im looking for a Whatsapp group as well.


Inbox me your watsapp #. i'll add you.

regards


----------



## tiagolima (Mar 18, 2019)

N00N said:


> Hi Muneerkhadar,
> 
> I have applied on 23rd of January, and still CO has not taken it to review. Any update from your end ? Just heard a rumor that even though it has mentioned in the website its 2-3 months processing time, they have updated the time line to 6 months.
> 
> Is there any one who can confirm it ?


I also applied in January. Im waiting answer. 489


----------



## tiagolima (Mar 18, 2019)

N00N said:


> Hi manis94,
> 
> I am an offshore applicant and my number is 61xx. Usually, onshore applicants should receive the outcome soon than offshore applicants. I think now NT government is getting a massive amount of applications, maybe that is a reason behind all of this.:noidea:


Yes. Im am offshore as well. 50xx and waiting my feedback.


----------



## tiagolima (Mar 18, 2019)

Thank you Agronomist. So, I can continue to improve, for example, my research about northern territory and evidence of employment without problems and attach it again because when you edit something the system ask us to turn it in a draft again.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

tiagolima said:


> Thank you Agronomist. So, I can continue to improve, for example, my research about northern territory and evidence of employment without problems and attach it again because when you edit something the system ask us to turn it in a draft again.


Yes you can improve your documents. 

Processing time didn't changed in my case, after adding new information. 


regards


----------



## N00N (May 29, 2018)

tiagolima said:


> Yes. Im am offshore as well. 50xx and waiting my feedback.


Hi tiagolima, 

I have applied last week of January, but still they have not allocate a case officer for me . Sill my application is at "Waiting for admin review". It has been almost 2 months, after all there is not much we can do than waiting.:fingerscrossed:, however, they have mentioned the time period as 2 - 3 months on their official website, let's wait and see. 

When did you applied, has your application status turn in to admin review?

Would appreciate if any one can add me to the WhatsApp group? 

Thanks

N00N.


----------



## Artikumar2909 (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi,

Can someone please add me to the Whats App group for NT migration

thanks


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Artikumar2909 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please add me to the Whats App group for NT migration
> 
> thanks


Inbox me your # after having 5 posts. 

Regards


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

N00N said:


> Hi tiagolima,
> 
> I have applied last week of January, but still they have not allocate a case officer for me . Sill my application is at "Waiting for admin review". It has been almost 2 months, after all there is not much we can do than waiting.:fingerscrossed:, however, they have mentioned the time period as 2 - 3 months on their official website, let's wait and see.
> 
> ...


Hey NOON,

Yep I feel you, im basically in the same boat as you, applied in the first week of Jan and my status is still 'Under Admin Review' Have you heard any feedback yet?


----------



## er.rajeshn (Jan 15, 2019)

Please add my to NT whatsapp group <*SNIP*> *See "Inapproprate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## pande (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi,

I have a stupid question, but nevertheless...
When you submit your application to NT for 190 etc visas, there is an option exists saying that
"Do you agree to live in the areas outside of the NT capital" or something like that...
How do you think, this option checked positive and NT decision to switch candidate from 190 to 489 are interconnected somehow or not?
I mean if one answers "yes" with that option, can they switch him from 190 to 489 based on his decision, or absolutely no connection here?

Did anyone get 190 sponsorship from NT at all or 489 all people only?


----------



## N00N (May 29, 2018)

nlq679 said:


> Hey NOON,
> 
> Yep I feel you, im basically in the same boat as you, applied in the first week of Jan and my status is still 'Under Admin Review' Have you heard any feedback yet?


Hey, 

Nop, have not heard anything yet. But I heard that they are now going thru the applicants who lodge in December, so we might get an answer this month or next.:fingerscrossed:

Let me know when you received a feedback, 

Thanks.

N00N.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

pande said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a stupid question, but nevertheless...
> When you submit your application to NT for 190 etc visas, there is an option exists saying that
> ...


NT whole is regional area, if you opt yes than it will definitely have positive impact on your application in the sense that you showing intend to get settle in remote areas. 
For offshore candidates they offer 489. 

Regards


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

er.rajeshn said:


> Please add my to NT whatsapp group <*SNIP*> *See "Inapproprate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


Inbox me your whatsapp #. 

Regards


----------



## shrikanthmahadevan (Feb 5, 2019)

pande said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a stupid question, but nevertheless...
> When you submit your application to NT for 190 etc visas, there is an option exists saying that
> ...


If you are offshore you will get only 489 only.


----------



## cloudios (Mar 13, 2019)

did you get into the group


----------



## cloudios (Mar 13, 2019)

mine still under case officer assessment since february 2019


----------



## cloudios (Mar 13, 2019)

i have the same points too


----------



## cloudios (Mar 13, 2019)

does Northern Territory process their nominations according to points like the higher the points the quicker the nomination


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

cloudios said:


> does Northern Territory process their nominations according to points like the higher the points the quicker the nomination


NO, NT nomination is based on occupation.


----------



## Artikumar2909 (Feb 7, 2019)

thank you!


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi , My reference number is 51**, submitted my application on 3 Dec 2018.... It's been case officer assessment since March.. When do you guys think I should expect an answer from NT?? Will they direct shoot an email of invitation? Thanks


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Nailed said:


> Hi , My reference number is 51**, submitted my application on 3 Dec 2018.... It's been case officer assessment since March.. When do you guys think I should expect an answer from NT?? Will they direct shoot an email of invitation? Thanks


What's your occupation ?


NT will send you declaration form if you got nominated. After submission of declaration you will be invited to apply visa in Skillselect. 

Regards


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Nailed said:
> 
> 
> > Hi , My reference number is 51**, submitted my application on 3 Dec 2018.... It's been case officer assessment since March.. When do you guys think I should expect an answer from NT?? Will they direct shoot an email of invitation? Thanks
> ...


Occupation Project Administrator
Their website says 2-3 months for offshore applicants.... It's been 4 months now...


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

Anyone who submitted their application in December? What's your status?


----------



## kevin.yorke (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi, does anyone have a copy of the NT declaration form that they send you when they invite you? If so please can you send me a copy or a picture so I can see it? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flora.phillip (Apr 7, 2019)

*NT 489 Nomination Status*

Hi Guys,

I applied NT489 Nomination Onshore. 

My status changed into Case Officer Assessment.

What does it mean?? As far as i know some one said reviewing done they goona be invite you in day or two. Is it true ??

Regards

Flora


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

Hello guys, please can someone tell in how much time did they get their invitation after their status changed to case officer assessment?? Thanks


----------



## flora.phillip (Apr 7, 2019)

I have a same question but still waiting for someone get back to us..


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Nailed said:


> Hello guys, please can someone tell in how much time did they get their invitation after their status changed to case officer assessment?? Thanks





flora.phillip said:


> I have a same question but still waiting for someone get back to us..


I applied on 2nd October 2018. Case Officer picked up my application on 23rd October 2018. Invitation came on 1st November 2018.

Offshore applicant here.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

mrspiggy said:


> Nailed said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys, please can someone tell in how much time did they get their invitation after their status changed to case officer assessment?? Thanks
> ...


Mrs piggy, wow that was pretty quick for an offshore applicant! Never heard someone getting that fast.. for me just to change the status to case officer assessment it took 3 months and it has been like that since more than a month. I wonder what takes them so long to assess even after CO has taken up the case..!
By the way did u get 489 or 190?? 
Do they send an email directly because I'm keeping on checking by logging in their site.
Thanks


----------



## skahlon (Mar 29, 2019)

flora.phillip said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied NT489 Nomination Onshore.
> 
> ...


Hi Flora,

When did you apply for NT nomination? I applied on 20th march onshore nomination and they asked the for english test results a day after, I sent them straight away but heard nothing since then.

Regards,
Sam


----------



## flora.phillip (Apr 7, 2019)

I applied 1April 2019. What does it mean " Case Officer Assessment ". What next step of processing??


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

flora.phillip said:


> I applied 1April 2019. What does it mean " Case Officer Assessment ". What next step of processing??


Your application is under Case Officer Assessment and next step would be outcome of your application, if no additional documents is required.


----------



## flora.phillip (Apr 7, 2019)

How long does it take?? Because since three days status remains same.
Does if mean they don't need any further information from applicant??


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

flora.phillip said:


> How long does it take?? Because since three days status remains same.
> Does if mean they don't need any further information from applicant??


Nobody can predict how long will it take. 
CO can ask anytime for additional documents, if required. 

Keep patience.

Regards


----------



## skahlon (Mar 29, 2019)

Agronomist said:


> flora.phillip said:
> 
> 
> > How long does it take?? Because since three days status remains same.
> ...


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Nailed said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Nailed said:
> ...


Hi there! I was lucky at that time. 

I think currrently NT receives many applications so there is a delay.

I got 489. As mentioned before, offshore applications will only get 489.

Good luck!


----------



## hrithikbalu (May 25, 2018)

Hi, everyone 
I applied my 489 visa on 30th Jan but it shows waiting for admin review how many days it will take for CO assessment


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

hrithikbalu said:


> Hi, everyone
> I applied my 489 visa on 30th Jan but it shows waiting for admin review how many days it will take for CO assessment


Nobody will be able to tell you how long it will take before CO Assessment and how long the CO assessment will be. 

It might be a few days. It might be a few weeks.

Don't lose hope.


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

mrspiggy said:


> Nailed said:
> 
> 
> > mrspiggy said:
> ...


Thanks.. okay so since it's CO assessment for more than a month I might expect to get an outcome soon... good luck for your future in NT 🙂


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Nailed said:


> Thanks.. okay so since it's CO assessment for more than a month I might expect to get an outcome soon... good luck for your future in NT 🙂


How many times your last action date changed ? have you ever noticed ?

Regards


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Nailed said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks.. okay so since it's CO assessment for more than a month I might expect to get an outcome soon... good luck for your future in NT 🙂
> ...


Agronomist yes my last action date has been the same since it changed to case officer assessment.. that is 14/03/2019. My application was submitted on 03/12/2018


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Nailed said:


> Agronomist yes my last action date has been the same since it changed to case officer assessment.. that is 14/03/2019. My application was submitted on 03/12/2018


In my case Last Action Date changed twice, once when my application got picked i.e. 22nd Oct. 2018 and than on 1st Nov. 2018.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Nailed said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Nailed said:
> ...


Thank you.

All the best and good luck.


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Nailed said:
> 
> 
> > Agronomist yes my last action date has been the same since it changed to case officer assessment.. that is 14/03/2019. My application was submitted on 03/12/2018
> ...


Okay.. well really don't know how they work and give the outcomes. Since the CO assignment was exactly 3 months after submission, I thought now they might be assessing my case and will give me outcome anytime soon... But it's more than a month there's no activity... It sometimes frustrating to wait that long after u know that they have picked up Ur application. Anyways so what's your status? Have you got an invitation?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Nailed said:


> Okay.. well really don't know how they work and give the outcomes. Since the CO assignment was exactly 3 months after submission, I thought now they might be assessing my case and will give me outcome anytime soon... But it's more than a month there's no activity... It sometimes frustrating to wait that long after u know that they have picked up Ur application. Anyways so what's your status? Have you got an invitation?


Yes i got invite on 4th Jan, only after i messaged CO that i will be losing 5 age points on 2 Feb so please announce outcome of my application before that (msg sent to CO on 2 Jan). 

Nobody knows whats going inside, only thing we can do is to pray for each other. My best wishes are with all those struggling to get nomination. 

Regards


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Nailed said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.. well really don't know how they work and give the outcomes. Since the CO assignment was exactly 3 months after submission, I thought now they might be assessing my case and will give me outcome anytime soon... But it's more than a month there's no activity... It sometimes frustrating to wait that long after u know that they have picked up Ur application. Anyways so what's your status? Have you got an invitation?
> ...


Great, all the best for your future in NT 🙂


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Nailed said:


> Great, all the best for your future in NT 🙂


Thank you


----------



## ssckkani (Dec 2, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I'm also waiting from 20th December. Very Frustrating to wait without knowing anything. 
Occupation - Event Organiser


----------



## skahlon (Mar 29, 2019)

I applied onshore NT nomination for welfare worker on 20.03.2019 but no response as yet.


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

skahlon said:


> I applied onshore NT nomination for welfare worker on 20.03.2019 but no response as yet.


Hi, 
Are you a NT graduate? Which visa you applied for 489 or 190?
Thanks


----------



## skahlon (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi Pabna,

I have been working as a welfare worker in NT from last 6 months and applied for 190.


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

skahlon said:


> Hi Pabna,
> 
> I have been working as a welfare worker in NT from last 6 months and applied for 190.


Thank you. I am NT graduate & gathering all my documents for applying onshore nomination. But it seems currently no priority for onshore applications. Two of my friends being NT graduate are also waiting for onshore nomination since January. Good luck for your application.


----------



## skahlon (Mar 29, 2019)

Yes I heard it from other friends too. I know few people who received nomination within days after applying last year.


----------



## skahlon (Mar 29, 2019)

Any whattsup group for NT nomination?


----------



## YashBansal130 (Feb 18, 2019)

It's been 6 months I am waiting I am an offsure candidate 
Anyone have idea ,how much time more I have to wait for getting invite from NT I have applied in web designer my points are 65+10 state sponsorship for 489 subclass


----------



## kevin.yorke (Jul 3, 2018)

YashBansal130 said:


> It's been 6 months I am waiting I am an offsure candidate
> 
> Anyone have idea ,how much time more I have to wait for getting invite from NT I have applied in web designer my points are 65+10 state sponsorship for 489 subclass




What date did you apply? What does your reference number start with? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YashBansal130 (Feb 18, 2019)

I have lodged EOI on 15th octuber 2018


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi Yash,

You have been waiting for the last 6 months and yet no update???

Did you try to contact them and ask the reason behind it?

Thanks!



YashBansal130 said:


> It's been 6 months I am waiting I am an offsure candidate
> Anyone have idea ,how much time more I have to wait for getting invite from NT I have applied in web designer my points are 65+10 state sponsorship for 489 subclass


----------



## YashBansal130 (Feb 18, 2019)

Hello guys 
My EOI has been rejected by case officer
The reason of rejection is there is no job opportunities for Web designer in NT that's the foolish reason they have given.


----------



## YashBansal130 (Feb 18, 2019)

If there is no job opportunities than why they have opened Web designer occupation


----------



## kevin.yorke (Jul 3, 2018)

YashBansal130 said:


> If there is no job opportunities than why they have opened Web designer occupation




Did you submit evidence of jobs for web designers that have been advertised in NT with your application? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

YashBansal130 said:


> If there is no job opportunities than why they have opened Web designer occupation


I think you should provide some good evidence that there are job openings for web designers.


----------



## YashBansal130 (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks for the information and suggestions
Please confirm can I submit EOI again 
After adding job evidence or I have to edit previous eoi


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

YashBansal130 said:


> Thanks for the information and suggestions
> Please confirm can I submit EOI again
> After adding job evidence or I have to edit previous eoi


Yes you can submit anytime again. 
When did you applied and what was the outcome date ?


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

poxy2325 said:


> thanks bro for your suggestion , yes you are right about points for 489 but i am more interested in going for 190 . as regarding the living i have so many similarities with my current place but for employablity i need to do through research.


If i get 65 points with state nominations 10 points, will it be ok to apply for 489?? ANZSCO 221211.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

kallol said:


> If i get 65 points with state nominations 10 points, will it be ok to apply for 489?? ANZSCO 221211.
> Yes you can apply, considering there is no special requirement for your occupation.
> 
> 
> Regards


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

Agronomist said:


> kallol said:
> 
> 
> > If i get 65 points with state nominations 10 points, will it be ok to apply for 489?? ANZSCO 221211.
> ...


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

kallol said:


> Agronomist said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Agronomist. 221211 is not highly demanded. is there any chance for this 221211?
> ...


----------



## YashBansal130 (Feb 18, 2019)

Submittion date of EOI was 15/10/2018
And rejected on 9/4/2019


----------



## skahlon (Mar 29, 2019)

How long does it take to get decision once status changes to Case officer assessment.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

skahlon said:


> How long does it take to get decision once status changes to Case officer assessment.


Hi!

There is no actual duration. It can take a few weeks to a month.


----------



## tranbachduong2107 (Apr 9, 2018)

YashBansal130 said:


> Submittion date of EOI was 15/10/2018
> And rejected on 9/4/2019


Sorry to hear that.
Could you please share your case with us? How well and detailed are your 4 statements? How many pages for each one?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

N00N said:


> Hey,
> 
> Nop, have not heard anything yet. But I heard that they are now going thru the applicants who lodge in December, so we might get an answer this month or next.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Hi N00N!

How are you? Have you heard anything back from NT Govt? Its now been 3 months for me, the wait is killing me!

Regards,

Nate


----------



## N00N (May 29, 2018)

nlq679 said:


> Hi N00N!
> 
> How are you? Have you heard anything back from NT Govt? Its now been 3 months for me, the wait is killing me!
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I know, nothing so far from my side. By the way is your application still under review or waiting for review ? and is it editable ? 

Thanks

N00N


----------



## Leo148 (May 12, 2018)

Hi guys, is there any news with the 489 nomination from NT? I submitted online application from 01/2019 and it is still "waiting for admin review" until now. Reference number 5xxx.


----------



## skahlon (Mar 29, 2019)

22 minutes ago*· #3923

Hi guys, is there any news with the 489 nomination from NT? I submitted online application from 01/2019 and it is still "waiting for admin review" until now. Reference number 5xxx.

I applied 190 on 20th March onshore and it is under case officer assessment since last 10 days


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

N00N said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know, nothing so far from my side. By the way is your application still under review or waiting for review ? and is it editable ?
> 
> ...


Hi,

My application is still 'under review'. As for the editable part, you will need to send a private msg via the portal if you want to edit some documents. I did that as I needed to edit one of my documents - once you msg them then they will open your account/make the document you wish to edit - editable.

Well lets hope we get some good news soon!

Regards,

Nate


----------



## Chanelleswa (Aug 5, 2018)

How long is the waiting time for a onshore 190 or 489 application?


----------



## Chanelleswa (Aug 5, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> ramiz said:
> 
> 
> > I have 65 points .So my question is that what are my chances of getting 190 state sponsorship visa from NT government and what is average processing time when we lodge online application .[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Chanelleswa (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi.

Can you anyone who applied for a 190 or 489 visa onshore recently please share their timeline for state nomination?

Thanks


----------



## skahlon (Mar 29, 2019)

Chanelleswa said:


> Hi.
> 
> Can you anyone who applied for a 190 or 489 visa onshore recently please share their timeline for state nomination?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, Yes I applied 190 onshore on 20th march but my application is under case manager assessment since last 10 days but havenot heard anything yet.


----------



## Inintuk (Mar 18, 2019)

*Northern Territory Nomination*

Can any one give information about NT processing time for 489 visa?


----------



## Chanelleswa (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi 

Nothing yet. 

Are you onshore or outside Australia? If you are not in Australia it could take up to 8 months



skahlon said:


> 22 minutes ago*· #3923
> 
> Hi guys, is there any news with the 489 nomination from NT? I submitted online application from 01/2019 and it is still "waiting for admin review" until now. Reference number 5xxx.
> 
> I applied 190 on 20th March onshore and it is under case officer assessment since last 10 days


----------



## Inintuk (Mar 18, 2019)

*Northern Territory Nomination*

I applied since December 2018. I got case office contact requesting for english test result in march 2019. Till date i haven't heard had any more contacts. What can i do?


----------



## Inintuk (Mar 18, 2019)

*Northern Territory Nomination*

Can i be added to the Northern Territory 489 whatsapp group? My number is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

Thanks


----------



## Chanelleswa (Aug 5, 2018)

Did you get a state sponsorship invite? 




Inintuk said:


> Can i be added to the Northern Territory 489 whatsapp group? My number is <*SNIP*>. Thanks


----------



## Inintuk (Mar 18, 2019)

How can i join the whatsapp group. Any info?


----------



## Inintuk (Mar 18, 2019)

Chanelleswa said:


> Did you get a state sponsorship invite?



I was referring to the state Sponsorship not the actual 489 application


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi folks

I got a reply from an employer : "Thank you for your email and interest in working with our organisation. No CV is attached to your email. However, If you would like to apply for suitable positions please view our current accounting and Finance roles available on our website...."

Can I use this email as an example of positive employment prospect in NT?

Thanks


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

pabna said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I got a reply from an employer : "Thank you for your email and interest in working with our organisation. No CV is attached to your email. However, If you would like to apply for suitable positions please view our current accounting and Finance roles available on our website...."
> 
> ...


How is that response positive one ? 
You can not use this response for your application. 

Regards


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Agronomist said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks
> ...


Hi, I am NT graduate so based on that can you please explain what type of reply from employers will indicate positive employment prospect? I'm not expecting a job offer but a positive reply from employers. 
Many thanks


----------



## Inintuk (Mar 18, 2019)

Nailed said:


> Anyone who submitted their application in December? What's your status?


Hi
I applied in December 2018. My status is under case officer assessment. I was contacted on march 20th and my English language Exams result was requested which i sent same day. But till date i haven't heard from them. Whats is your occupation? Mine is Diesel Mechanic. 

INI


----------



## Inintuk (Mar 18, 2019)

Nailed said:


> Hi , My reference number is 51**, submitted my application on 3 Dec 2018.... It's been case officer assessment since March.. When do you guys think I should expect an answer from NT?? Will they direct shoot an email of invitation? Thanks


Hi 
I applied on 4th December 2018. My reference number is also 51**. Its been under case officer assessment since march as your. Till date no further action. May we get grant as time soon. 

INI


----------



## Inintuk (Mar 18, 2019)

Agronomist said:


> What's your occupation ?
> 
> 
> NT will send you declaration form if you got nominated. After submission of declaration you will be invited to apply visa in Skillselect.
> ...


Hi
I have a question. If i get nomination by NT and i am sent declaration form and i sign then submit. Will i have to apply directly for the 489 visa in skillselect or will i have to wait to be invited by the immigration before i can apply? If i have to wait to be invited, usually how long does it take?

INI


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Inintuk said:


> Hi
> I have a question. If i get nomination by NT and i am sent declaration form and i sign then submit. Will i have to apply directly for the 489 visa in skillselect or will i have to wait to be invited by the immigration before i can apply? If i have to wait to be invited, usually how long does it take?
> 
> INI


You will have to wait for invite and they usually send invite day after you submit them signed declaration. 

Regards


----------



## er.rajeshn (Jan 15, 2019)

Can i be added to the Northern Territory 489 whatsapp group?


----------



## Artikumar2909 (Feb 7, 2019)

Hello, any idea how much time typically would the case officer take for assessment?


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Inintuk said:


> Hi
> I have a question. If i get nomination by NT and i am sent declaration form and i sign then submit. Will i have to apply directly for the 489 visa in skillselect or will i have to wait to be invited by the immigration before i can apply? If i have to wait to be invited, usually how long does it take?
> 
> INI


next day you will get the invitation


----------



## GULKAJ (Oct 12, 2018)

If NT required additional documents, will they mail us or message on NT migration login page ?


----------



## Catrine (Jun 18, 2018)

expat2expat said:


> Arrived in NT already. Enjoying down under.


Hi there!

How is it in NT? Are you an Internal or External Audit? I am also in the process of applying for visa 489. Was your skill on NT Migration List at that time? I was wondering whether you could share how you proved your employment prospects? Did you get any job offer or showed screenshot of jobs adverts?


----------



## Inintuk (Mar 18, 2019)

Preax said:


> next day you will get the invitation


Hi there, 

After signing the declaration form and getting invited by immigration to apply for the visa, How much time is given by the immigration for one to apply the visa?


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Inintuk said:


> Preax said:
> 
> 
> > next day you will get the invitation
> ...


Hi there!

You have 60 days to apply for the visa.

Hope this helps.


----------



## er.rajeshn (Jan 15, 2019)

Hai..This is Rajesh.. Please note the following point’s breakdown.

Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO Code : 233512)
Engineers Australia Skilled Employment Assessment : 11 years.
Language Proficiency: Proficient (PTE 65 + in all module )
Points break-up: Age:25 points , Exp 15 points , English 10 points , Edu 15 points, State points : 5 points.

Total point for 190: 70 points 

I have submitted EOI for Visa 190 Northern Territory State sponsorship on 11-01-2019, 

As of today the application status shows “ Waiting for admin review “

Any body face the same issue and any idea how much time typically would the case officer take for assessment?


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

er.rajeshn said:


> Hai..This is Rajesh.. Please note the following point’s breakdown.
> 
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO Code : 233512)
> Engineers Australia Skilled Employment Assessment : 11 years.
> ...


Are you onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## mrizk26 (Nov 27, 2018)

Anyone applied in February for 489 visa and got any status changes? my ref is 62xx


----------



## alice rx (Apr 17, 2019)

mrizk26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for NT 489 visa Pharmacy Technician first of February 2019 - with total points of 75 - hopefully i will get it, Wish me luck


Hi, what is your qualification. is it diploma or B Pharm? Pls reply. I am having Bpharmacy degree but worked as a pharmacy technician. will i get a positive outcome from VETTASSESS? Thanks


----------



## Chanelleswa (Aug 5, 2018)

Inintuk said:


> I applied since December 2018. I got case office contact requesting for english test result in march 2019. Till date i haven't heard had any more contacts. What can i do?


Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## Chanelleswa (Aug 5, 2018)

skahlon said:


> Chanelleswa said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


Have you heard anything back yet?


----------



## skahlon (Mar 29, 2019)

Chanelleswa said:

Original Post

Hi.
Can you anyone who applied for a 190 or 489 visa onshore recently please share their timeline for state nomination?
Thanks


Hi, Yes I applied 190 onshore on 20th march but my application is under case manager assessment since last 10 days but havenot heard anything yet.


Have you heard anything back yet?




Nothing yet still waiting.


----------



## er.rajeshn (Jan 15, 2019)

mrspiggy said:


> Are you onshore or offshore applicant?


I am an offshore applicant


----------



## Inintuk (Mar 18, 2019)

Chanelleswa said:


> Have you heard anything yet?


Nothing yet. Still waiting


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

How much money should i show as bank solvency for state nomination for family member of 3?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

kallol said:


> How much money should i show as bank solvency for state nomination for family member of 3?


AU$ 60,000

https://theterritory.com.au/migrate...nment-visa-nomination/skilled-nominated-visas

Regards


----------



## Zsu (May 27, 2018)

mrizk26 said:


> Anyone applied in February for 489 visa and got any status changes? my ref is 62xx


Hi,
No news yet.  I applied for state nomination on 19/Feb. My ref no is #66... (if that means anything)


Offshore


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

At preax, Laju , Agronomist and other seniors in the building, please i need some help, i'm about to begin my 489 journey and im currently offshore.

i'm wondering if i have to upload a bank statement to show my financial capability or just a financial declaration is enough?

i am currently offshore working as a nurse with about six months experience, i have a diploma in nursing from western Australia,do i have to show work experience of 12 months or provide a job offer letter alongside my application? im kind of confused.

I also do not have any relative in NT, is this going to be an issue? in regards to their requirement of having strong family connections to Northern territory.

Your kind response will be well appreciated


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Kolombo said:


> At preax, Laju , Agronomist and other seniors in the building, please i need some help, i'm about to begin my 489 journey and im currently offshore.
> 
> i'm wondering if i have to upload a bank statement to show my financial capability or just a financial declaration is enough?
> 
> ...


Hi,
12 months experience is basic requirement
You have to show both bank statement (Saving in Cash) and Asset valuation. 
Job offer is not required for your occupation, but you have to show evidence of positive employability prospects in NT.

Hope this helps.
Regards


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Kolombo said:


> At preax, Laju , Agronomist and other seniors in the building, please i need some help, i'm about to begin my 489 journey and im currently offshore.
> 
> i'm wondering if i have to upload a bank statement to show my financial capability or just a financial declaration is enough?
> 
> ...


 What the exact occupation code u are going to apply ? 
Regarding Financial statement to NT, u can PM me .....


----------



## HoaAnh (Apr 9, 2019)

*losing points on age*



Nailed said:


> Great, all the best for your future in NT 🙂





Agronomist said:


> Yes i got invite on 4th Jan, only after i messaged CO that i will be losing 5 age points on 2 Feb so please announce outcome of my application before that (msg sent to CO on 2 Jan).
> 
> Nobody knows whats going inside, only thing we can do is to pray for each other. My best wishes are with all those struggling to get nomination.
> 
> Regards


Hi,
I am going to lose 5 points on age next moth, please tell me how did you message CO.
Many thanks


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

HoaAnh said:


> Hi,
> I am going to lose 5 points on age next moth, please tell me how did you message CO.
> Many thanks


You can msg CO through your application Portal. 
There are two columns 
My Application
Message

Go to messages and click on new message. 

Regards


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Hi,
> 12 months experience is basic requirement
> You have to show both bank statement (Saving in Cash) and Asset valuation.
> Job offer is not required for your occupation, but you have to show evidence of positive employability prospects in NT.
> ...


12 months experience only if u dont have australian qualifications (according to the info on their website), i have a diploma in enrolled nursing from perth, Australia

Apparently justa bank staement isnt enough? i wonder if i can show bank statement of my father as well as his assets as my sponsor.
how did u prove strong ties to NT? i do not have any relative in NT


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

laju1984 said:


> What the exact occupation code u are going to apply ?
> Regarding Financial statement to NT, u can PM me .....


Enrolled nurse 411411
did u also show bank statement and other asset values?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Kolombo said:


> Agronomist said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


 There is no any 12 months experience requirement i can see for enrolled nurse occupation on NT occupation list....


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Kolombo said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > What the exact occupation code u are going to apply ?
> ...


 Yes i put Bank statement for last 6 months, PF statement, Equity and Mutual Fund Holdings, Bank Fixed Deposit....


----------



## master241 (May 20, 2019)

*NT state nomination*

anyone here offshore applied for NT nomination recently?
is there any whatsapp group for more quick contact


----------



## master241 (May 20, 2019)

laju1984 said:


> Kolombo said:
> 
> 
> > laju1984 said:
> ...



Please can u pm me whatsapp group number
I see no one posting here for long time


----------



## master241 (May 20, 2019)

Any body here??


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Kolombo said:


> At preax, Laju , Agronomist and other seniors in the building, please i need some help, i'm about to begin my 489 journey and im currently offshore.
> 
> i'm wondering if i have to upload a bank statement to show my financial capability or just a financial declaration is enough?
> 
> ...




i'm wondering if i have to upload a bank statement to show my financial capability or just a financial declaration is enough? - Provide your bank statements/ if you have any term deposit provide bank letter. for assets, you need to have a valuation report.

i am currently offshore working as a nurse with about six months experience, i have a diploma in nursing from western Australia,do i have to show work experience of 12 months or provide a job offer letter alongside my application? im kind of confused.- I'm not sure about the requirements for nurses. But you need to show them there are jobs for nurses in Darwin.

I also do not have any relative in NT, is this going to be an issue? in regards to their requirement of having strong family connections to Northern territory. - If you have friends just provide their details as well

Your kind response will be well appreciated


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

It has been almost 3 months since I applied for 190visa.My Application id is 66--.So Now Question is which is the last application number which case was decided by NT government.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

ramiz said:


> It has been almost 3 months since I applied for 190visa.My Application id is 66--.So Now Question is which is the last application number which case was decided by NT government.


I don't think the last application number is made known to us.


----------



## Chanelleswa (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi.

Are there any new invitations for a 489 or 190 visa for NT. I am onshore and been living here for 9 months. The website says 1 month for invitation if you are onshore. Will it take much longer?


----------



## Zsu (May 27, 2018)

ramiz said:


> It has been almost 3 months since I applied for 190visa.My Application id is 66--.So Now Question is which is the last application number which case was decided by NT government.


My reference number is also 66xx. Let's wait together. 

My MARA agent told me to expect min 4 months to receive a feedback from NT. She also explained that one of her clients received a feedback from NT after 6 months.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Preax said:


> i'm wondering if i have to upload a bank statement to show my financial capability or just a financial declaration is enough? - Provide your bank statements/ if you have any term deposit provide bank letter. for assets, you need to have a valuation report.
> 
> i am currently offshore working as a nurse with about six months experience, i have a diploma in nursing from western Australia,do i have to show work experience of 12 months or provide a job offer letter alongside my application? im kind of confused.- I'm not sure about the requirements for nurses. But you need to show them there are jobs for nurses in Darwin.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for your response, i highly appreciate.
Bless!


----------



## Chanelleswa (Aug 5, 2018)

Zsu said:


> ramiz said:
> 
> 
> > It has been almost 3 months since I applied for 190visa.My Application id is 66--.So Now Question is which is the last application number which case was decided by NT government.
> ...


Thanks Zsu. 

Are you onshore? I am just wondering why they are taking so long with all applicant? Last year this time offshore took 2 week in some cases. Maybe they should adjust their predicted times on the websites as they go, but we won't know.


----------



## Zsu (May 27, 2018)

Chanelleswa said:


> Thanks Zsu.
> 
> Are you onshore? I am just wondering why they are taking so long with all applicant? Last year this time offshore took 2 week in some cases. Maybe they should adjust their predicted times on the websites as they go, but we won't know.


I am offshore, just sitting and waiting in my home country and dreaming about a possible future in Australia. Waiting for more than 3 months to receive YES or NO is quite annoying, because after the time and effort we invested to prepare all the docs for Skill Assesment + for NT State Sponsorship application and to IELTS test, we still DO NOT KNOW if we go to AU or we should move forward to Option B, C, D.. etc.


----------



## VahidAlimoradi (May 22, 2019)

Hi everyone
I just want to add to NT whatsaap group. Anyone can help me?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

VahidAlimoradi said:


> Hi everyone
> I just want to add to NT whatsaap group. Anyone can help me?


After completing your 5 posts, inbox me your whatsapp #. 

Regards


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Zsu said:


> I am offshore, just sitting and waiting in my home country and dreaming about a possible future in Australia. Waiting for more than 3 months to receive YES or NO is quite annoying, because after the time and effort we invested to prepare all the docs for Skill Assesment + for NT State Sponsorship application and to IELTS test, we still DO NOT KNOW if we go to AU or we should move forward to Option B, C, D.. etc.


Currently for offshore applicants, processing time for NT State Nomination is around 6 months. At the moment NT is preferring Onshore applicants over Offshore. 


Regards


----------



## VahidAlimoradi (May 22, 2019)

I am An Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Avionics) with 65 points (5 points included) applied for NT 190 sponsorship on 12 DEC 2018 and waiting for responses. Any advice about how to receive a job offer from NT employers??? And what about the chance of rejection?


----------



## VahidAlimoradi (May 22, 2019)

Agronomist said:


> After completing your 5 posts, inbox me your whatsapp #.
> 
> Regards


Okay Tnx :kiss:


----------



## VahidAlimoradi (May 22, 2019)

Agronomist said:


> After completing your 5 posts, inbox me your whatsapp #.
> 
> Regards


Its my whatssapp # +<*SNIP*> See *"Inappropriate content, here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## master241 (May 20, 2019)

Hello can i pm youu too?



Agronomist said:


> VahidAlimoradi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone
> ...


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

master241 said:


> Hello can i pm youu too?


After completing 5 posts you can send me pm. 

Regards


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

VahidAlimoradi said:


> I am An Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Avionics) with 65 points (5 points included) applied for NT 190 sponsorship on 12 DEC 2018 and waiting for responses. Any advice about how to receive a job offer from NT employers??? And what about the chance of rejection?


For offshore applicants, chances of rejection for NT State Nomination Visa Subclass 190 are on higher sides. 

Regards


----------



## alice rx (Apr 17, 2019)

Agronomist said:


> For offshore applicants, chances of rejection for NT State Nomination Visa Subclass 190 are on higher sides.
> 
> Regards


why that so??


----------



## master241 (May 20, 2019)

Thanks



Agronomist said:


> master241 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello can i pm youu too?
> ...


----------



## master241 (May 20, 2019)

I applied on the first of May 2019
Offshore
Anyone here with same date ?


----------



## VahidAlimoradi (May 22, 2019)

Agronomist said:


> For offshore applicants, chances of rejection for NT State Nomination Visa Subclass 190 are on higher sides.
> 
> Regards


So how we can reduce the chances of rejection?


----------



## VahidAlimoradi (May 22, 2019)

Agronomist said:


> After completing your 5 posts, inbox me your whatsapp #.
> 
> Regards


And also my 5 posts are finished so how can I send you a pm?


----------



## master241 (May 20, 2019)

I sent you my number in a pm message


----------



## skahlon (Mar 29, 2019)

I applied for 190 onshore on 20th March and my file is under case officer assessment since March. Does anybody know how long does it take to get decision? any onshore applicant here?


----------



## Ho Lan (Feb 9, 2019)

Anyone applied in February for 489 visa and got any status changes? my ref is 64xx - Offshore


----------



## Inintuk (Mar 18, 2019)

Agronomist said:


> After completing 5 posts you can send me pm.
> 
> Regards


Hi can i also pn you pls?


----------



## jaymittal1986 (Mar 28, 2018)

*jaymittal1986*



Ho Lan said:


> Anyone applied in February for 489 visa and got any status changes? my ref is 64xx - Offshore


i am waiting since January 2019.no updates still says under admin review.offshore apllicant


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

hello guys, i have received a job offer from alice springs and i would like to know if there's a high chance of getting nominated for 190 visa (offshore applicants)? and if yes, how long does it take to get the invite?


----------



## mitsy (May 8, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
I had a query regarding state nomination. For some states like NT or Queensland, they are issuing you 190 provided you have a job. So my question is whether we need to find the job first and then create an EOI or the other way around.
Also, if we need to find a job first then how can one go about with searching for it. Any specific website for jobs?
Thanks.


----------



## N00N (May 29, 2018)

jaymittal1986 said:


> i am waiting since January 2019.no updates still says under admin review.offshore apllicant


Hi, 

I am also waiting form January, Is it still on " Waiting for admins review " ?

Thanks 

N00N


----------



## helloworld2019 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hello everyone! Just wanted some information in regards to occupation 'HR advisor' in the NT region. How many invites have been there so far and how much of a time it takes to processing the application generally. I have submitted my EOI in the last week of May 2019 with 65points so any guidance or help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

helloworld2019 said:


> Hello everyone! Just wanted some information in regards to occupation 'HR advisor' in the NT region. How many invites have been there so far and how much of a time it takes to processing the application generally. I have submitted my EOI in the last week of May 2019 with 65points so any guidance or help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


Currently the waiting time seemed to have increased but no official timeline given.


----------



## cincoy (Jun 4, 2019)

Hi everyone,
I submitted my application on May 31, my reference is 77xx. I'm joining the waiting now. Thanks for sharing many info.

(Trying to get 5 posts before i can ask for the whatsapp group)


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

cincoy said:


> Hi everyone,
> I submitted my application on May 31, my reference is 77xx. I'm joining the waiting now. Thanks for sharing many info.
> 
> (Trying to get 5 posts before i can ask for the whatsapp group)


Welcome...


----------



## Argeraldes (Jun 4, 2019)

skahlon said:


> I applied for 190 onshore on 20th March and my file is under case officer assessment since March. Does anybody know how long does it take to get decision? any onshore applicant here?


I applied for 190 onshore, April 7, 2019, CO assessment after 2 days but no update since then. Guess we just have to wait.


----------



## bapna (Jan 5, 2019)

mitsy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I had a query regarding state nomination. For some states like NT or Queensland, they are issuing you 190 provided you have a job. So my question is whether we need to find the job first and then create an EOI or the other way around.
> Also, if we need to find a job first then how can one go about with searching for it. Any specific website for jobs?
> Thanks.


I saw in the website that everyone (including onshore) should show employment perspective in NT (added in website from March) but couldn't find anyone onshore who knows whether its affecting onshore applications or not. I'm an NT graduate


----------



## bapna (Jan 5, 2019)

cincoy said:


> Hi everyone,
> I submitted my application on May 31, my reference is 77xx. I'm joining the waiting now. Thanks for sharing many info.
> 
> (Trying to get 5 posts before i can ask for the whatsapp group)


Hi, I'd like to ask whether you provided any positive employment propsect of your occupation in NT in your application? idk whether being an nt grad I've to provide it.


----------



## Artikumar2909 (Feb 7, 2019)

helloworld2019 said:


> Hello everyone! Just wanted some information in regards to occupation 'HR advisor' in the NT region. How many invites have been there so far and how much of a time it takes to processing the application generally. I have submitted my EOI in the last week of May 2019 with 65points so any guidance or help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


current timelines are about 6 months for offshore candidates. Not sure if anyone has received nomination for HR Advisor


----------



## cincoy (Jun 4, 2019)

bapna said:


> Hi, I'd like to ask whether you provided any positive employment propsect of your occupation in NT in your application? idk whether being an nt grad I've to provide it.


Hi, I'm offshore applicant and I did provide some employment evidences for my occupation. Not sure about onshore application, sorry can't help.


----------



## cincoy (Jun 4, 2019)

mrspiggy said:


> Welcome...


Thank you


----------



## er.rajeshn (Jan 15, 2019)

Hai..This is Rajesh..

Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO Code : 233512)
Engineers Australia Skilled Employment Assessment : 11 years.
Language Proficiency: Proficient (PTE 65 + in all module )
Points break-up: Age:25 points , Exp 15 points , English 10 points , Edu 15 points, State points : 5 points.

Total point for 190: 70 points 

I have submitted EOI for Visa 190 Northern Territory State sponsorship on 11-01-2019, 

As of today the application status shows “ Waiting for admin review “

Do you face the same issue and any idea how much time typically would the case officer take for assessment?


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

er.rajeshn said:


> Hai..This is Rajesh..
> 
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO Code : 233512)
> Engineers Australia Skilled Employment Assessment : 11 years.
> ...


Are you an onshore applicant?


----------



## Meenu636 (Jun 5, 2019)

Is there any graphic designer who has applied for NT


----------



## er.rajeshn (Jan 15, 2019)

No.. i am offshore applicant.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

er.rajeshn said:


> No.. i am offshore applicant.


Are you able to prove you have strong ties (e.g. studied in NT) to NT? If not, it is difficult to get 190.

Someone mentioned previously that it takes up to 6 months to process offshore applicants. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## helloworld2019 (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks! Yeah the status is waiting for admin review for me too.


----------



## anish_mj (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi this is Anish,

Can somebody help me with the documents that has to be uploaded for NT 489 application. I have made EOI in skill select. Job code- 223111


----------



## anish_mj (Feb 10, 2019)

Has anyone applied NT for job code 223111?


----------



## helloworld2019 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi Anish! Yes I have last month for the same job code in NT, may I know how many points you have got as if now?


----------



## SA1234 (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi All

Received my State Sponsorship 489 today after an almost 7 months wait. 

Job Code: 221112 (Management Accountant)
Points: 75 + 10
Offshore
EOI date of Effect : 14 November 2018


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

SA1234 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Received my State Sponsorship 489 today after an almost 7 months wait.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## Catrine (Jun 18, 2018)

SA1234 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Received my State Sponsorship 489 today after an almost 7 months wait.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! It is good to know that things are moving at least. 

I have also just applied for NT SS on 30 May 2019. Keeping fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed:

Job code: 221214 (Internal Auditor)
Points: 75+ 10
Offshore
EOI date of effect: 24 April 2019


----------



## er.rajeshn (Jan 15, 2019)

SA1234 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Received my State Sponsorship 489 today after an almost 7 months wait.
> 
> ...


Congrats man


----------



## SA1234 (Jun 11, 2019)

er.rajeshn said:


> Congrats man..Did you apply for State Sponsorship 489 or 190. Becz your points 75+10 (for 190)


I applied for 190, got offered 489. Seems to be the norm these days.


----------



## er.rajeshn (Jan 15, 2019)

SA1234 said:


> I applied for 190, got offered 489. Seems to be the norm these days.


Thank you for your quick response. Did you receive email or you agent received email from NT.


----------



## SA1234 (Jun 11, 2019)

er.rajeshn said:


> Thank you for your quick response. Did you receive email or you agent received email from NT.


I received an email. Not using an agent.


----------



## Catrine (Jun 18, 2018)

SA1234 said:


> I received an email. Not using an agent.


Do you mind sharing the different "application status" on the Migration NT dashboard? What comes after "Waiting for Admin Review" till you get the nomination?


----------



## SA1234 (Jun 11, 2019)

Catrine said:


> Do you mind sharing the different "application status" on the Migration NT dashboard? What comes after "Waiting for Admin Review" till you get the nomination?


After "Waiting for Admin Review" it changes to "CO Assessment", however, do not hold your breath when this happens as mine changed after 12 days and then nothing for the next 6 months till I received my offer. There is no consistency, everybody has a different path. Patience is bitter, but its fruit is sweet


----------



## Catrine (Jun 18, 2018)

SA1234 said:


> After "Waiting for Admin Review" it changes to "CO Assessment", however, do not hold your breath when this happens as mine changed after 12 days and then nothing for the next 6 months till I received my offer. There is no consistency, everybody has a different path. Patience is bitter, but its fruit is sweet


Thank you my friend!


----------



## anish_mj (Feb 10, 2019)

I applied with 65+10


----------



## Zsu (May 27, 2018)

SA1234 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Received my State Sponsorship 489 today after an almost 7 months wait.
> 
> ...




WOW! Nice to hear some good news  Congrat


----------



## bapna (Jan 5, 2019)

mrspiggy said:


> er.rajeshn said:
> 
> 
> > No.. i am offshore applicant.
> ...


Hi mrspiggy, do you know what is the time frame for SS of NT onshore applicants? Thanks


----------



## Adeyemy1980 (Jun 12, 2019)

Pls how long does southern inland normally take before invitation for stage 2


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

SA1234 said:


> er.rajeshn said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats man..Did you apply for State Sponsorship 489 or 190. Becz your points 75+10 (for 190)
> ...


It seems like unless you can prove you have strong ties (e.g. studied in NT or have family living there), you might be offered 489 even if you applied 190.

Previously there was a member who applied for 190 but was not offered 489. So think not everyone will be offered 489. NT seems to be quite selective too.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

bapna said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> > er.rajeshn said:
> ...


Hi there! I am not sure about the time frame for onshore applicants. I am an offshore applicant.

It seemed to be more than a few months according to some members who are onshore applicants on this thread. Think there isn't a definite time frame now.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Adeyemy1980 said:


> Pls how long does southern inland normally take before invitation for stage 2


Sorry, do you mean Southern Island in NSW?


----------



## bapna (Jan 5, 2019)

*onshore timeline*



Argeraldes said:


> I applied for 190 onshore, April 7, 2019, CO assessment after 2 days but no update since then. Guess we just have to wait.


Hi, have you received SS yet? Are you working in NT or an NT graduate? It seems few onshore NT graduates applied for SS recently so its tough to know the current timeframe for them. Most of the onshores I've talked with about the time said max 1 month, but they all received by March 2019.


----------



## Chanelleswa (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi

Nothing yet. It has been a month and two weeks. I am onshore. I am really hoping it goes through this week. But it is Friday already..


----------



## Khanmajid (Jan 17, 2019)

SA1234 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Received my State Sponsorship 489 today after an almost 7 months wait.
> 
> ...


I have applied for taxation Accountant on the 1st of April 2019 for visa subclass 489, I just wanted to know how many job ads did you show as I have shown 10 for my occupation. After how long did you get a case officer assigned for your case? Thank you and congrats.


----------



## Argeraldes (Jun 4, 2019)

bapna said:


> Argeraldes said:
> 
> 
> > I applied for 190 onshore, April 7, 2019, CO assessment after 2 days but no update since then. Guess we just have to wait.
> ...


Still waiting. I'm working in NT.


----------



## SA1234 (Jun 11, 2019)

Khanmajid said:


> I have applied for taxation Accountant on the 1st of April 2019 for visa subclass 489, I just wanted to know how many job ads did you show as I have shown 10 for my occupation. After how long did you get a case officer assigned for your case? Thank you and congrats.


It was about 10 ads for me as well, however, I put in a lot of effort to show how my skills and experience relates to each one of the ads. Wrote about half a page for each.

Case officer was assigned in about 2 weeks but waited for months after that.


----------



## Argeraldes (Jun 4, 2019)

Today i received a message requiring more documents such as evidence of partner and child living in NT. They updated after more than 2 months waiting. I think that's a good sign. I'm onshore applying for 190.


----------



## kamiek (Jun 27, 2019)

mrspiggy said:


> It seems like unless you can prove you have strong ties (e.g. studied in NT or have family living there), you might be offered 489 even if you applied 190.
> 
> Previously there was a member who applied for 190 but was not offered 489. So think not everyone will be offered 489. NT seems to be quite selective too.


if one has to choose 489 might as well choose another state rather choosing NT.


----------



## pande (Jul 24, 2014)

*Questions*

Hello, People!

I have several questions, will you reply if you don't mind:

1. If 489 visa received, only main applicant MUST work full-time or second one obliged also? Can second applicant don't work and even enter Australia 1 year later from visa issue for example?
2. Visa holders must work only via their anzsco code or any full-time job? Remote job lets say in Melbourne but sitting at your designated area will count or not?
3. Is there possibiliy to be 2 years on 489 visa, all requirements obeyed, but be deported after it's end? I read that 2 years is the minimum term, 1 year of full time job and 2 years living in state outskirts. What are ways after 489 to PR can anybody describe?
4. Will they give 489 to everybody in NT instead of 190, or they account for that some specialities like engineers for example need PR or Australian citizenship to find a job in Australia at all according to seek.com.au for example? (PR or AU citizenship only) 
5. Will NT give me 190 visa if I and my wife are offshore, but wife has relatives in NSW?

Will be very pleased to get thorough answers to my questions...

Thanks a lot!


----------



## pande (Jul 24, 2014)

6. Can applicant to whom 489 visa is already issued apply for 190\189 afterwards?

Thanks a lot again!


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

What are the sources of Fund i can show as proof of fund?
1. FDR
2. Cash in Bank
3. Investment in Stock
4. Provident Fund
are those ok?
what else i can show if required?


----------



## ImmiLove (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi Friends,

My field is ict security. My points are 65 without SS. 

I plan to apply for NT regional sponsorship (489) to increase the points to 75. I don't have any relatives in NT but have a couple of close friends. 

Do you think I have a chance to get invitation from NT for 489?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

ImmiLove said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My field is ict security. My points are 65 without SS.
> 
> ...


Your chances depends on how strong is your application. So make convincing application to have your NT nomination. 

Best of luck

Regards


----------



## Muzpak (Jul 15, 2019)

Is anyone waiting for SS 489 onshore? I applied in april still waiting


----------



## Uz Khan (Jul 15, 2019)

Agronomist said:


> Inbox me your watsapp #. i'll add you.
> 
> regards


plz add me too will be grateful


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Uz Khan said:


> plz add me too will be grateful


after 5 posts inbox me your whatsapp


----------



## Uz Khan (Jul 15, 2019)

Ho Lan said:


> Anyone applied in February for 489 visa and got any status changes? my ref is 64xx - Offshore



I have applied in feb 19 and still waiting....


----------



## Uz Khan (Jul 15, 2019)

SA1234 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Received my State Sponsorship 489 today after an almost 7 months wait.
> 
> ...


Congrats on receiving positive response


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

1. If 489 visa received, only main applicant MUST work full-time or second one obliged also? Can second applicant don't work and even enter Australia 1 year later from visa issue for example? - yes, the requirements are for main applicant only
2. Visa holders must work only via their anzsco code or any full-time job? Remote job lets say in Melbourne but sitting at your designated area will count or not? - Close to your occupation, you should be able to show evidence that you have worked in your own field or a close field
3. Is there possibiliy to be 2 years on 489 visa, all requirements obeyed, but be deported after it's end? I read that 2 years is the minimum term, 1 year of full time job and 2 years living in state outskirts. What are ways after 489 to PR can anybody describe? - Why would you be deported? 489 to PR is through subclass 887 visa
4. Will they give 489 to everybody in NT instead of 190, or they account for that some specialities like engineers for example need PR or Australian citizenship to find a job in Australia at all according to seek.com.au for example? (PR or AU citizenship only) - No idea, but they prefer giving 489 these days
5. Will NT give me 190 visa if I and my wife are offshore, but wife has relatives in NSW? - NO

Will be very pleased to get thorough answers to my questions...

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Uz Khan (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi everyone, has anyone here applied for HR Advisor, its on NT priority list and also i see so many HR jobs being advertised in NT, what are the chances for off shore applicants??


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hi Everyone... what is the requirement to get an invite for NT 489 for the occupation accountant? Is it necessary to have a job offer in hand to apply for state nomination? One of my friend is an account ant and wants to apply for NT state sponsorship. He has 75 points excluding the nomination. 

Thanks!


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Huss81 said:


> Hi Everyone... what is the requirement to get an invite for NT 489 for the occupation accountant? Is it necessary to have a job offer in hand to apply for state nomination? One of my friend is an account ant and wants to apply for NT state sponsorship. He has 75 points excluding the nomination.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi! Hope this helps.

I got this from the NT Migration website:

Accountant (General)
Offshore applicants must provide evidence of having received an offer of employment by a NT employer in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation
All offshore applicants must have a minimum IELTS of 7.0 overall or equivalent

https://theterritory.com.au/migrate...thern-territory-migration-occupation-list-a-f


----------



## GHSH (Jul 14, 2019)

*Chances*

Hi everyone,

I am about to submit my EOI for NT nomination 489. Please take a look at my profile and if possible, let me know approximately how much time NT will take to send an invite. Would really appreciate any feedback or opinions drawn from experience.

Mechanical Engineer
Assessed Degree - 15
Aus Degree - 5
PTE - 20 
Age - 30
State nomination 489 - 10 (If invited)
Total points - 80

Offshore applicant, but have stayed in the NT for six months previously (hence strong commitment statement and research statement). Mechanical engineer is a high priority occupation - is there any added benefit in regards to the time taken for receiving an invitation?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Inintuk (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi 
I applied for NT Nomination since Dec 2018, occupation - Diesel Mechanic i haven't yet received the Nomination. 

While waiting for NT, i considered applying to SA same occupation. I want to know if my application to SA might have a negative effect on my NT application?


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi,

Is there any option to know the last or current case numbers processed by CO?
Is there anyone with reference no 82xx?

Thanks


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

GHSH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am about to submit my EOI for NT nomination 489. Please take a look at my profile and if possible, let me know approximately how much time NT will take to send an invite. Would really appreciate any feedback or opinions drawn from experience.
> 
> ...


I think the only benefit is that you might be able to get 190 instead of 489 since you mentioned that you have a strong commitment letter due to you living in NT for 6 months previously.

I am not sure if you may have a shorter waiting time.

All the best and good luck!


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

pabna said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any option to know the last or current case numbers processed by CO?
> Is there anyone with reference no 82xx?
> ...


Hi! I don't think there is a way to know. 

I think one way to estimate is if there is someone in this thread who recently received the nomination, you can use his application number as a reference.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

mrspiggy said:


> Hi! I don't think there is a way to know.
> 
> I think one way to estimate is if there is someone in this thread who recently received the nomination, you can use his application number as a reference.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hello mrspiggy, do i need to provide bank statement of just financial declaration is enough for 489? as well stocks and property documents?
thanks


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Kolombo said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! I don't think there is a way to know.
> ...


When I applied, I only submitted bank statements because I do not have any stocks or property. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## foram.sakhida (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi, Can anyone refer WhatsApp group for NT.. I want to be part of the group 
Thanks


----------



## mitsy (May 8, 2018)

Hi, 
Can someone please assist me in the below matter. 
I had submitted my EOI for Accountant in May 2019 and state selected was NSW. But now since an additional requirement has been added for NSW, does it mean that offshore applicants have to withdraw their EOI? 
Or can the same EOI remain and change the state to either Tasmania or NT, of course post getting a job offer letter?
Also, could someone please let me know which websites do you'll refer for jobs? Thanks.


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

mitsy said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please assist me in the below matter.
> I had submitted my EOI for Accountant in May 2019 and state selected was NSW. But now since an additional requirement has been added for NSW, does it mean that offshore applicants have to withdraw their EOI?
> Or can the same EOI remain and change the state to either Tasmania or NT, of course post getting a job offer letter?
> Also, could someone please let me know which websites do you'll refer for jobs? Thanks.


Hi, 
as far as i know you can edit the submitted eoi until you are not invited.
NT nomination requires job offer for offshore applicants .
Regards


----------



## mitsy (May 8, 2018)

pabna said:


> Hi,
> as far as i know you can edit the submitted eoi until you are not invited.
> NT nomination requires job offer for offshore applicants .
> Regards


Thanks Pabna. Much appreciated.
And any idea what’s the job situation like in NT? Are there jobs for Accountants or is it pointless trying? The onshore applicants would know this situation better. If anyone could answer this question please. 
Thanks.


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

mitsy said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi
I am onshore & NT graduate as well. 
To be honest, there are very less opportunity for professionals in NT. However, if you just want to get the PR then NT is much better option than other states.
Regards


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I have one request and one question.My question is what is the last reference number who got invitation and can anyone add me in whatsapp group for Nt


----------



## mitsy (May 8, 2018)

ramiz said:


> I have one request and one question.My question is what is the last reference number who got invitation and can anyone add me in whatsapp group for Nt


Yes please, I too would like to be added to a what's app group for NT.


----------



## Muzpak (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi everyone.
I am an onshore applicant for 489. Its been 3 months and still am waiting for the outcome of my application. Anyone else with the same scenario?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

ramiz said:


> I have one request and one question.My question is what is the last reference number who got invitation and can anyone add me in whatsapp group for Nt


Inbox your whatsapp #


----------



## Adeyemy1980 (Jun 12, 2019)

Pls does anyone has WhatsApp group for Southern inland


----------



## GULKAJ (Oct 12, 2018)

Can they verify work experience from my employer? . If yes then how?


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

Can some give me sample answer about question like expenses in Nt and also evidence about job prospects.Also please add me in whatsapp group for Nt 190 or 489 visa?


----------



## Adeyemy1980 (Jun 12, 2019)

I got my ITA already. Am a Nigerian in US studying and am doing all this from US. I pay everything with my money from US and am doing for my family too but now I encountered a place in the form80 where they want to know who is *funding my trip* and my family and I want to be be careful before filling.....that’s why am asking. See the attachment and check questions 22&24 on form 1221. Please should me and wife fill as sponsor? It is okay for her to say me but am thinking of my studentship status in US if you know what I mean....anybody in my shoes should please rescue


----------



## Inintuk (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I got Northern Territory Nomination 2 days ago.
Occupation: Diesel Mechanic 
Applied: 04/12/2018
CO contact: PTE verification 20/03/2019
Nomination approved: 02/08/2019
Candidate: Offshore


----------



## helloworld2019 (Apr 8, 2019)

Uz Khan said:


> Hi everyone, has anyone here applied for HR Advisor, its on NT priority list and also i see so many HR jobs being advertised in NT, what are the chances for off shore applicants??


 yes I have and still waiting for them to respond since 2months. Even I'm offshore and applied for HR Advisor. Don't know how long it's going to take


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

For offshore applicants, do we need a Job offer? Any other alternative ways without job offer?


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi Folk,

I suppose to apply for NT 489 visa and came a cross with some problems , can someone help me on 
below points please.

1. Is it compulsory to provide financial evidence they have mention in the NT web sine ( My case it is 
AUD 60,000 minimum) 
2. Can I provide my wife's property valuations ( NT website says that family member cannot provide 
property valuations and only cash evidence will be accepted)
3. What is the period consider for Bank Statements (1 Month , 6 Months , Etc)
4. Will above financial evidence will be asked at the visa application stage also ?



Thanks


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

khoaduong said:


> For offshore applicants, do we need a Job offer? Any other alternative ways without job offer?




For some occupations job offer is required , please check the NT occupation list


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Romeshk said:


> Hi Folk,
> 
> I suppose to apply for NT 489 visa and came a cross with some problems , can someone help me on
> below points please.
> ...


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

Agronomist said:


> Romeshk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folk,
> ...


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Romeshk said:


> Agronomist said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

Agronomist said:


> Romeshk said:
> 
> 
> > Is she needs to provide a statutory declaration ?
> ...


----------



## Uz Khan (Jul 15, 2019)

helloworld2019 said:


> yes I have and still waiting for them to respond since 2months. Even I'm offshore and applied for HR Advisor. Don't know how long it's going to take


It's been almost six months now in my case!! Where you able to get employers feedback???


----------



## Uz Khan (Jul 15, 2019)

helloworld2019 said:


> yes I have and still waiting for them to respond since 2months. Even I'm offshore and applied for HR Advisor. Don't know how long it's going to take


I have been waiting for almost six months now!!! were you able ot get NT employers feedback??


----------



## _kin_ (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi all,
Has anyone got any idea on the backlog of NT?
Looking around on visa 489 condition in all Australia's regions and territories, I found all areas have official announcements on changing plan of 489 visa to 491 visa except for Northern Territory. NT stays still for quite a long time. I also checked on myimmichecker but there is very little information.


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

Romeshk said:


> For some occupations job offer is required , please check the NT occupation list


Can you share me that information?


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

khoaduong said:


> Can you share me that information?


Please refer the link below 


https://theterritory.com.au/migrate...thern-territory-migration-occupation-list-a-f


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi, Any senior there to help me on below 

Financial Capacity Evidences[/U][/U]

If my wife willing to support me through property valuation , Is she needs to provide a statutory declaration ?
How to provide a summary sheet of Financial capacity ? 
Is summary sheet needs to certify by a Charted Accountant?
Any specified cash evidence minimum to be there ? ( I have very limited cash savings with me)

Thanks


----------



## helloworld2019 (Apr 8, 2019)

Uz Khan said:


> helloworld2019 said:
> 
> 
> > yes I have and still waiting for them to respond since 2months. Even I'm offshore and applied for HR Advisor. Don't know how long it's going to take
> ...


No I haven't, I'm not sure if I should for this occupation because there's nothing like that mentioned in requirements. What about you?


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello,

We got our nomination today. 
Applied on 15 July 2019. 
Accountant General 
Onshore 
Thank you everyone


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

pabna said:


> Hello,
> 
> We got our nomination today.
> Applied on 15 July 2019.
> ...


Congratulations!

Is your visa 190 or 489?


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

mrspiggy said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Hi 

It's Visa subclass 190.

Regards


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

pabna said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> > pabna said:
> ...


Congrats again


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

mrspiggy said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > mrspiggy said:
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## N00N (May 29, 2018)

Hi , 

Anyone who lodged their application in January for State Nomination? Any Update?

Thanks.


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi members, 

How long it takes to appear the apply button on EOI after submitting the declaration letter? I've been waiting for more than a week. Any advice/idea??

Regards


----------



## foram.sakhida (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi,

I have applied for HR advisor in NT in June 2019. My file is still showing awaiting admin review.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

pabna said:


> Hi members,
> 
> How long it takes to appear the apply button on EOI after submitting the declaration letter? I've been waiting for more than a week. Any advice/idea??
> 
> Regards


I think I got mine within 1 week.


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

mrspiggy said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi members,
> ...


Today is the 1st day of 2nd week for me. Worried


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

pabna said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> > pabna said:
> ...


Hi mrspiggy

Just got the confirmation!


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

pabna said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > mrspiggy said:
> ...


Hi! Congrats again!


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

pabna said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > mrspiggy said:
> ...


----------



## er.rajeshn (Jan 15, 2019)

Hai..This is Rajesh..

Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO Code : 233512)
Engineers Australia Skilled Employment Assessment : 11 years.
Language Proficiency: Proficient (PTE 65 + in all module )
Points break-up: Age:25 points , Exp 15 points , English 10 points , Edu 15 points, State points : 10 points.

Total point for 489: 75 points 

I have submitted EOI for Visa 489 Northern Territory State sponsorship on 11-01-2019, 

As of today the application status shows “ case officer assessment “

Do you face the same issue and any idea how much time typically would the case officer take for assessment?


----------



## er.rajeshn (Jan 15, 2019)

NT contact last week for PTE score verification and Documents Evidencing the Employability in the NT


----------



## er.rajeshn (Jan 15, 2019)

NT contact last week for PTE score verification and Documents Evidencing the Employability in the NT


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

er.rajeshn said:


> Hai..This is Rajesh..
> 
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO Code : 233512)
> Engineers Australia Skilled Employment Assessment : 11 years.
> ...


 Did u apply to NT state separately as well ?? If yes , it's really a long time for u......489 visa is going to close soon...so hopefully they will clear all submitted applications soon.......


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

Is it possible to get invitation in Subclass 489 with 65 points (including State sponsorship) from NT?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

kallol said:


> Is it possible to get invitation in Subclass 489 with 65 points (including State sponsorship) from NT?


 yes


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

laju1984 said:


> yes


Thank you.

Is there any chance of interview by NT authority for nomination in 489 visa?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

kallol said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > yes
> ...


 nothing like interview in 489 visa.....


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi,

Since you have been living in NT since 2018, can you throw some light on how life there is?

Are there enough opportunities for people with mechanical/civil engineering qualifications?

Thanks

Chinnu


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

laju1984 said:


> Did u apply to NT state separately as well ?? If yes , it's really a long time for u......489 visa is going to close soon...so hopefully they will clear all submitted applications soon.......


I came to know from their website that , they will complete all cases within 10th September 2019 as 489 is going to be closed. 

Hope er.rajeshn will get a positive result.


----------



## Yogesap (Aug 29, 2019)

@ kallol which website are you referring too , which mentions that they will process all the application by Sep 10. 
I read the Migration NT website where they say they will try to process all the application before sep 10 , however due to large number of applications cannot guarrantee that all the applications will be processed . 

I have filed for the nomination on Aug 18( offshore) , would be great to know if anyone has got nomination approved closer to this date . Thanks


----------



## Yogesap (Aug 29, 2019)

Is there anyone who has applied for NT 489 SS under the occupation Sports Development Officer and received the invitation this year or previously . Please share


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

CHINNUSANJAY said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since you have been living in NT since 2018, can you throw some light on how life there is?
> 
> ...


 There is only a Darwin big city in entire NT.....so job opportunities are limited..


----------



## _kin_ (Jul 8, 2016)

er.rajeshn said:


> NT contact last week for PTE score verification and Documents Evidencing the Employability in the NT


Hi Rajesh

Would you please tell me more detail on what kind of request from NT CO about "Documents Evidencing the Employability in the NT" you received?
What did you do yo submit this supporting document to NT?

I have applied NT with the same occupation as yours. And NT application system sent me a message yesterday asking for "job seeking efforts with correspondences with potential employers and/or industry contacts".
I have no idea what it means and today is the last day for offshore application. I am doubt if somebody hear got the same message?

Any comment would be appreciated. I am thankful for your information.


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

Yogesap said:


> @ kallol which website are you referring too , which mentions that they will process all the application by Sep 10.
> I read the Migration NT website where they say they will try to process all the application before sep 10 , however due to large number of applications cannot guarrantee that all the applications will be processed .
> 
> I have filed for the nomination on Aug 18( offshore) , would be great to know if anyone has got nomination approved closer to this date . Thanks


Your information is correct. They will try. In case they fail, will inform by mail or other contact points. Hope they will complete with positive result.

can you share your ref. no in my msg?


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

_kin_ said:


> Hi Rajesh
> 
> Would you please tell me more detail on what kind of request from NT CO about "Documents Evidencing the Employability in the NT" you received?
> What did you do yo submit this supporting document to NT?
> ...


I am not an expert rather a candidate. so am trying to explain--

job seeking efforts with correspondences with potential employers and/or industry contact - it means you have to prove your employ-ability in NT. you have to contact with potential employer of the industry you are applying for. And if they give you positive reply about your potential employ-ability in NT , you can use it. 2 or 3 positive reply is enough i hope. Also look for job advertisement in NT in your profession and submit recent multiple job advertisement with your application.


Hope this can help you. Sorry for being late.


----------



## er.rajeshn (Jan 15, 2019)

_kin_ said:


> Hi Rajesh
> 
> Would you please tell me more detail on what kind of request from NT CO about "Documents Evidencing the Employability in the NT" you received?
> What did you do yo submit this supporting document to NT?
> ...


I have submitted only job advertisements related to mechanical engineer jobs and attach the statement about how my qualification will meet the posted job.


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

Yogesap said:


> @ kallol which website are you referring too , which mentions that they will process all the application by Sep 10.
> I read the Migration NT website where they say they will try to process all the application before sep 10 , however due to large number of applications cannot guarrantee that all the applications will be processed .
> 
> I have filed for the nomination on Aug 18( offshore) , would be great to know if anyone has got nomination approved closer to this date . Thanks


i submitted on 26th. what is your ref. no?


----------



## _kin_ (Jul 8, 2016)

kallol said:


> I am not an expert rather a candidate. so am trying to explain--
> 
> job seeking efforts with correspondences with potential employers and/or industry contact - it means you have to prove your employ-ability in NT. you have to contact with potential employer of the industry you are applying for. And if they give you positive reply about your potential employ-ability in NT , you can use it. 2 or 3 positive reply is enough i hope. Also look for job advertisement in NT in your profession and submit recent multiple job advertisement with your application.
> 
> ...


Hi Kallol.
It's never been to late until we have willing to share our thought. Thank you very much for your reply.

I have to admit that we are on the same page about this matter. I understand the same idea from NT goverment.
However, this request is a big surpirse to me. Previously, when I applied to NT application system, there was no such requirement to attach this kind of document. Then suddenly, they requested me this document while the day after was the closure day for all offshore application.

Besides, it is very clear to me that we need to submit the employability statement which includes job advertisements and candidates' description on how our background and competence meet each job criteria. But this supplement document is another thing, it poped up suddenly and made me totally confused. Even with people having TR (489), finding a job in their skilled occupation after they land to NT is not an easy task. Then it is almost impossible for us to get the possitive reply from onshore employer when we are applying job in NT from other country.

I wonder if it is due to the excessive number of applications that NT government has received so far. So they cannot process all of them and need any exceptional case from overseas applicants to give them the invite (this is just my speculation).

By the way, I don't know if anybody here has already known this information yet, but looking at DoHA website for invitation round last month (July), the Territory only issused 5 invitations for visa 489 state sponsor. It is extremely little compared to South Australia or Tasmania. I am still keeping my hope, but the my concern is much higher than ever.


----------



## _kin_ (Jul 8, 2016)

er.rajeshn said:


> I have submitted only job advertisements related to mechanical engineer jobs and attach the statement about how my qualification will meet the posted job.


Hi Rajesh

Would you please share me the exact email content asking for additional documents that you received from NT application system?

Thank you in advance.
Cheer.


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

_kin_ said:


> Hi Kallol.
> It's never been to late until we have willing to share our thought. Thank you very much for your reply.
> 
> I have to admit that we are on the same page about this matter. I understand the same idea from NT goverment.
> ...



I understand your situation. It will take some time to arrange comments from potential employer. They hardly give comments for off shore potential employee. I heard that only 1 out of 10 make comments. 

You can ask for some time.

Can you tell me after how many days they contact with you after submitting your application?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

_kin_ said:


> kallol said:
> 
> 
> > I am not an expert rather a candidate. so am trying to explain--
> ...


 "Employability in NT Doc " is not a new requirement....It was there in 2017 as well...
Other side is, NT government has listed its own occupations in demand list to apply for state nomination..That should mean that these occupations has jobs in NT and hence NT govt should not ask for such " job advertisement and employability doc" from applicant whose occupation is already in demand as per NT Govt. Research and survey........Acco. to me this doesn't make sense.......


----------



## _kin_ (Jul 8, 2016)

kallol said:


> I understand your situation. It will take some time to arrange comments from potential employer. They hardly give comments for off shore potential employee. I heard that only 1 out of 10 make comments.
> 
> You can ask for some time.
> 
> Can you tell me after how many days they contact with you after submitting your application?


Hi kallol

I applied to NT on 25th July. My application could be editable and the processing status was "waiting for admin review" at that time.

Then, after 1 month, on 26th of August, my application was locked (editable status changed to "No"), but the processing status was still "waiting for admin review".

Later, on 29th of August, there was an email from NT application system asking for "job seeking efforts and....". The application changed to "YES" editable, and the processing status for the first time changed to "waiting for outstanding document"

Finally, on 30th of August, when I submitted the requested document. The application change to "No" editable and more importantly, the processing status is still "Waiting for admin review".

I wonder if you or anyone here get the same status. Please share yours?
Cheer!


----------



## _kin_ (Jul 8, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> "Employability in NT Doc " is not a new requirement....It was there in 2017 as well...
> Other side is, NT government has listed its own occupations in demand list to apply for state nomination..That should mean that these occupations has jobs in NT and hence NT govt should not ask for such " job advertisement and employability doc" from applicant whose occupation is already in demand as per NT Govt. Research and survey........Acco. to me this doesn't make sense.......


Hi laju1984,

I agree with you. The employability statement is not new, and NT government also stated it on their website.

However, there was one thing I haven't mentioned earilier is that when they asked me for additional document, my application status changed from "waiting for admin review" to "waiting for outstanding document".

My occupation is on high demand list, and the NT government did NOT required job offer evidence for this occupation. This reinforces my idea that may be the number of applications is very high and they need something exceptional to be given the invite.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

_kin_ said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > "Employability in NT Doc " is not a new requirement....It was there in 2017 as well...
> ...


 NT has been and is in economic crisis since last couple of years and they don't want their unemployment rate go high and so as crime rate which is high in NT ...so they take very selective candidates ..


----------



## _kin_ (Jul 8, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> NT has been and is in economic crisis since last couple of years and they don't want their unemployment rate go high and so as crime rate which is high in NT ...so they take very selective candidates ..


I again totally agree with you.
When I searched for information to prepare the employability statement. I also read one or two reports on the high unemployment rate in NT recently.

If we look at the number of invitation that NT issued last July, 5 invitations somehow reflects this situation.

However, there is another hypothesis for this low invitation number is that compared to 489, new 491 will require its visa holder to stay longer (up to three years), and then makes them more commitment to live longer in this region. Then the local economy will probably grow gradually.

Cheer!


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

Any one got recent nomination ? Any news ?


----------



## mrizk26 (Nov 27, 2018)

kallol said:


> Any one got recent nomination ? Any news ?



I got nominated yesterday [Offshore 489]
Applied for NT : Feb 2019
CO assessment : 27 Aug 2019
Signed Declaration: 2 Sep 2019

Occupation: Pharmacy Technician (Listed as high demand in NT)
Points : 75
Employer feedback: 3 positive feedback + 12 Online job posts

Wishing best of luck to everyone


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

mrizk26 said:


> I got nominated yesterday [Offshore 489]
> Applied for NT : Feb 2019
> CO assessment : 27 Aug 2019
> Signed Declaration: 2 Sep 2019
> ...


Congratulations ...


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

mrizk26 said:


> I got nominated yesterday [Offshore 489]
> Applied for NT : Feb 2019
> CO assessment : 27 Aug 2019
> Signed Declaration: 2 Sep 2019
> ...


Congratulations mrizk26 !!


----------



## Yogesap (Aug 29, 2019)

Congratulations on the nomination. 
I wonder if the application submitted on February has been decided on September 2 , 
Then the guys who have submitted application in the month of August should have no hope of securing an invitation due to time constraint . There are only 5 working days remaining and 100’s of application to decide . 

Any thoughts on this guy ?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Yogesap said:


> Congratulations on the nomination.
> I wonder if the application submitted on February has been decided on September 2 ,
> Then the guys who have submitted application in the month of August should have no hope of securing an invitation due to time constraint . There are only 5 working days remaining and 100â€™️s of application to decide .
> 
> Any thoughts on this guy ?


 U can apply for state nomination under new visa if not under 489.......


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

There was an option to submit "decision ready" application. 
what dose "decision ready" application mean? 
Did anyone submitted application under this ?

Do we need to submit a fresh application or they will just transfer it to the new visa?

I heard that an application submitted on July 26 got CO contact recently. 

Any update after that?


----------



## Yogesap (Aug 29, 2019)

@kallol .
If we do not hear anything till September 10 then our state nomination for NT as well as EOI in Skill select will get suspended automatically for 489 visa .
Then we have to again submit the EOI under 491 visa on November 16 and again lodged the state nomination for NT after Nov 16 .
I also read that govt is trying a way to clear all the 491 visa application within 2 weeks of submission . This is as per there policy of focussing growth in the regional Australia .


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

Yogesap said:


> @kallol .
> If we do not hear anything till September 10 then our state nomination for NT as well as EOI in Skill select will get suspended automatically for 489 visa .
> Then we have to again submit the EOI under 491 visa on November 16 and again lodged the state nomination for NT after Nov 16 .
> I also read that govt is trying a way to clear all the 491 visa application within 2 weeks of submission . This is as per there policy of focussing growth in the regional Australia .



Your Last para is a great news.


----------



## Yogesap (Aug 29, 2019)

Yeah it’s a great news but I hope they stick to it or else again we all have to wait for months just like in 489. 
You mentioned that someone from July 26 got the CO assessment recently ! 
Is it a onshore or offshore application . 
Also just being optimistic if they have opened the July 26 application then there might be a slight chance that they might open the August application as well . Haha


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

Yogesap said:


> Yeah it’s a great news but I hope they stick to it or else again we all have to wait for months just like in 489.
> You mentioned that someone from July 26 got the CO assessment recently !
> Is it a onshore or offshore application .
> Also just being optimistic if they have opened the July 26 application then there might be a slight chance that they might open the August application as well . Haha



Ya, he/she was offshore applicant.

when did you applied? I applied towards last of august.


----------



## Yogesap (Aug 29, 2019)

I applied mid August . So it could be touch and go. 
But they released the date of submitting the last date ( 30th August) of application on 16th August, which also suggest that they do know the volume of applications they have received and time taken to process those . They have an idea about the number of applications they will receive that’s why they have kept the date on August 30th. Or else like other states they would have close the date much earlier . 
Simultaneously the date for onshore is 6th September , which is 2 days before the closing date .

So just being positive for offshore applications. Tough 5 days ahead .


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

Yogesap said:


> I applied mid August . So it could be touch and go.
> But they released the date of submitting the last date ( 30th August) of application on 16th August, which also suggest that they do know the volume of applications they have received and time taken to process those . They have an idea about the number of applications they will receive that’s why they have kept the date on August 30th. Or else like other states they would have close the date much earlier .
> Simultaneously the date for onshore is 6th September , which is 2 days before the closing date .
> 
> So just being positive for offshore applications. Tough 5 days ahead .


Nothing to do except waiting. hope for the best. Is there any way to know pending application number. NT should make a way out to clear all within 10th Sept. I am sure they have some plan.


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

Yogesap said:


> I applied mid August . So it could be touch and go.
> But they released the date of submitting the last date ( 30th August) of application on 16th August, which also suggest that they do know the volume of applications they have received and time taken to process those . They have an idea about the number of applications they will receive that’s why they have kept the date on August 30th. Or else like other states they would have close the date much earlier .
> Simultaneously the date for onshore is 6th September , which is 2 days before the closing date .
> 
> So just being positive for offshore applications. Tough 5 days ahead .


Is the reference number represent the Serial of applicant? if Ref# 9000? what does it mean?


----------



## Yogesap (Aug 29, 2019)

That is your application number for nomination. You have to use this reference number for future correspondence with migration NT ( if needed)


----------



## Yogesap (Aug 29, 2019)

Guys any news of any nomination today for offshore ?


----------



## User3 (Sep 7, 2019)

*Nomination and invitation*

Hi guys! I'd like to share my timeline for the onshore 489 nomination before I ask my concern.

onshore, 65 points (Cook)
8.21 applied for nomination
9.6 got nominated from NT, applied for an invitation

So,at this point, I am wondering if I don't get invitation by 10th Sep, what will happen?
will they finalise my invitation even 10th Sep is passed? or are they likely to approve my invi before the due date.

Anything you guys know?


----------



## User3 (Sep 7, 2019)

*Nomination and invitation*

Hi guys. I'd like to share my time frame for NT nomination before I ask my concern.

NT, onshore, cook, 65 points
21.8 applied for NT nomination
6.9 got nominated/ applied for invitation

So, at this point, I'm wondering if I don't get invitation by 10th Sep, what will happen?

Are they likely to finalise the application for invitation within applicants who applied before 10th Sep even when 10th Sep is passed, or either should I not be worried about as I already got nominated 489 visa? 

Anything you guys know?

Cheers


----------



## Yogesap (Aug 29, 2019)

I think the last day for nomination is 10 September and not the invitation . If you are nominated before sep 10 then they will send you out the invitation . Don’t worry . 
On the other note , could you please share your application reference number on my message . Thanks


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

10th September is over. Anybody got any mail from NT ? Or any contact from them.


----------



## hrithikbalu (May 25, 2018)

NT govt mailed me to send PTE Score report on 3rd September after that My application shows last action date on 10th September but my application has not changed yet, it shows only waiting for admin review


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

hrithikbalu said:


> NT govt mailed me to send PTE Score report on 3rd September after that My application shows last action date on 10th September but my application has not changed yet, it shows only waiting for admin review


when did u apply? i heard that after 10 sept all EOI became invalid. we need to submit fresh EOI on and after 16th NOV.

Is it correct?


----------



## hrithikbalu (May 25, 2018)

kallol said:


> when did u apply? i heard that after 10 sept all EOI became invalid. we need to submit fresh EOI on and after 16th NOV.
> 
> Is it correct?


I submitted on March 2019, I really don't know because 10th September they took my application so may be the case officer will contact me otherwise my application will be closed but still my application shows waiting for admin review. May I know what about your application status?


----------



## Syeda Nusrath Fatima (Sep 13, 2019)

Hello all. I had applied for NT nomination as a pharmacy technician for sc 190. My ote scores gav expired and i will be appearing again soon. I was not able to show stong connections and contacts with Nat. Can anyone help me with it? Also, plz add me to the watsapp group.


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

hrithikbalu said:


> I submitted on March 2019, I really don't know because 10th September they took my application so may be the case officer will contact me otherwise my application will be closed but still my application shows waiting for admin review. May I know what about your application status?



I submitted towards end of august. think no hope for me.

Did NT govt send u any mail after 10th September? They said they will mail the applicant if they can not finalise application within 10th September.:clock:


----------



## hrithikbalu (May 25, 2018)

I didn't receive any email from them and may I know your application status is it show waiting for admin review.


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

hrithikbalu said:


> I didn't receive any email from them and may I know your application status is it show waiting for admin review.


It is still editable now. but no response from them. But i got a mail from skill select which state all EOI are invalid now. 

Fresh EOI to be submitted after NOV 16.

Can you shae your Ref no. in private msg?


----------



## Wasimexpat (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi there,

Can anyone please tell me how long will the home affairs take to grant the 489 visa ?


----------



## ghosty06 (May 17, 2010)

Thank you all for the valuable resources that I used on here.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

ghosty06 said:


> Finally!
> 
> !


Congratulations


----------



## ACtiveuser2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

*Northern Territory 491 possibilities*

Hello everyone 
I don’t know whether it is a correct thread for asking the question about upcoming 491 visa .
We are a couple from Melbourne have 85 points in accounting (doe August 1) with partner points which is going to be 90 post November 16. By looking the scenario it seems impossible for us to get invited as we have done everything we can expect getting accounting job..we tried but couldn’t get. So ya we are thinking of moving to Darwin this November. At present I am studying accounting whereas my wife is in spouse..before was vice versa. So that means she have 80 points and I gave her partner points.
So my question is how the NT were issuing pre invite in 489 or upcoming 491. Was it first come first basis or the highest point were given.
Second question is what was the criteria till now to get invitation in489 for the applicants graduated from other state.

Third question is now we are thinking of finishing my study that is remaining 1 year in Darwin as I’ll finish my 2 semester in Melbourne in October .so would that be enough for us to eligible for 489 or 491 thinking the rule will be similar or should I need to go through my wife that is getting job in closely related occupation which is impossible I know.
Guys what are our chances of getting 491 thinking the criteria will be similar to 489 with this point scenario of us..
Guys please do advised us..pls ..it has been really a hard time for us with two much stress and couldn’t stop me for writing..hoping a response from you guys and thank you in advance 🙏🙏[/QUOTE]


----------



## tigerzindabad (Nov 15, 2019)

pabna said:


> Hi
> 
> It's Visa subclass 190.
> 
> Regards


Hi Pabna

First of all Congrats!

May I ask you a question? Could you please tell did you study for 2 years in NT as well? or not?

Thanks & Kind Regards

Ramesh


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

tigerzindabad said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hi Ramesh

I have studied in NT for 2 years & got 190 visa.

Regards


----------



## tigerzindabad (Nov 15, 2019)

Hi Pabna

Do you someone who has got the invitation for subclass 190 being an Onshore Applicant and having work experience of 10 months in Darwin, NT but hasn't studied for 2 years in NT?

Or in your opinion, one can't get invitation without studying in NT for the Subclass 190 visa?

Thanks & Kindest Regards

Ramesh


----------



## alice rx (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi all ,
Could someone please tell does Northern Territory require job offer as per requirement for 491 visa? I am an offshore applicant, done my vetassess assessment under pharmacy tech. which is under STSOL. Do I require job offer in order to apply. 
491 visa and NT are the options for pharm Tec. Pls reply
Cheers!!


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

tigerzindabad said:


> Hi Pabna
> 
> Do you someone who has got the invitation for subclass 190 being an Onshore Applicant and having work experience of 10 months in Darwin, NT but hasn't studied for 2 years in NT?
> 
> ...


Hi Ramesh

Sorry to say that I know couple of people who applied for 190 nomination however NT granted 489 nomination to them. It's because you have to show long term ties to NT. Only 2 years full time study is the option. 

I know one person who did his masters from NT however his course was less than 2 years he got 489 nomination. Another person working in NT for 6 months on a 2 years contract still got 489 nomination. 

But there is still a little chance as NT follows case by case basis. If you are lucky then trying $300 is worthwhile. 

Regards


----------



## tigerzindabad (Nov 15, 2019)

Hi Pabna

Thank you so much for your response. I have already applied through 190 nomination on 10 November and the status of the online application has changed to Case Officer Assessment on the very next day. I've got my elder brother living in NT as a Permanent Resident since 5 years and I think this can portray strong family ties with NT. Along with that, I myself have been employed in NT since 10 months in my field of nominated occupation to demonstrate the long term commitment to NT. 

Having said that, recently they have closed their online application portal temporarily post 16 November and it will get opened on 9 December and no one can submit through application for subclass 190 or 491 in the interim. 

However, as mentioned my application is still pending as submitted on 10 November i.e. before 16 November. But, I too am unable to access their portal and their website clearly states that if someone's got a pending application any updates with regard to that will be communicated through emails. 

My question to you is. In your opinion, what do you think how long will it take them to finalise my application outcome? Do you think that its gonna be after 9th of December? or it may be before that? 

Thanks & Kindest Regards

Ramesh


----------



## tigerzindabad (Nov 15, 2019)

pabna said:


> Hi Ramesh
> 
> Sorry to say that I know couple of people who applied for 190 nomination however NT granted 489 nomination to them. It's because you have to show long term ties to NT. Only 2 years full time study is the option.
> 
> ...




Hi Pabna

Thank you so much for your response. I have already applied through 190 nomination on 10 November and the status of the online application has changed to Case Officer Assessment on the very next day. I've got my elder brother living in NT as a Permanent Resident since 5 years and I think this can portray strong family ties with NT. Along with that, I myself have been employed in NT since 10 months in my field of nominated occupation to demonstrate the long term commitment to NT.

Having said that, recently they have closed their online application portal temporarily post 16 November and it will get opened on 9 December and no one can submit through application for subclass 190 or 491 in the interim.

However, as mentioned my application is still pending as submitted on 10 November i.e. before 16 November. But, I too am unable to access their portal and their website clearly states that if someone's got a pending application any updates with regard to that will be communicated through emails.

My question to you is. In your opinion, what do you think how long will it take them to finalise my application outcome? Do you think that its gonna be after 9th of December? or it may be before that?

Thanks & Kindest Regards

Ramesh


----------



## tigerzindabad (Nov 15, 2019)

pabna said:


> Hi Ramesh,
> 
> 1. In that case you really have high chance for 190. Although depends on CO.
> 
> ...


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

tigerzindabad said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ramesh,
> ...


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hey Folks just need help.. 
I am preparing Documents to lodge State Nomination for NT
I have read that in the document check list..
They required commitment statement to NT
As part of applying for nomination you must provide a commitment statement to NT
Which follows below

Australia's Northern Territory (NT).

The statement should:

demonstrate your commitment to living and working in your skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation in the NT for at least two years from when the visa is granted
explain in your own words why you want to live in the NT
explain how the NT lifestyle would suit your way of life more than that of any other city in Australia
be a maximum of two pages.
This statement is required for all applicants including NT graduates and NT residents.

I just need format of this...
And yes I know they will detect Plagiarism 
But I will write in my own words..
But if someone has prepared it.. Kindly provide me..
Response & help will be much appreciated..
Thanks


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Anyone? Up There? Pls Help!!!


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Arjun_123 said:


> Hey Folks just need help..
> I am preparing Documents to lodge State Nomination for NT
> I have read that in the document check list..
> They required commitment statement to NT
> ...


 Hi Arjun

There is no format for this, please write in your own words considering below few points
1- How NT will suit you like discuss climate of your region and NT, Job availabilities there for you, if married discuss housing, schooling for kids etc You can write 1 paragraph for each point mentioned above. 
2- Compare NT with other States of Australia i.e. why you preferring NT over other states
3- Conclusion in last paragraph with commitment to live and work in NT for 2 years or maybe more than 2 years. 

Hope this will help you. 

Cheers


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi All,

What are the chances of offshore applicants for SC190 without relatives in NT? Anyone here had a success recently?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Zezima1234 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What are the chances of offshore applicants for SC190 without relatives in NT? Anyone here had a success recently?


No chances

Regards


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi Thanks for your insight and for taking the time to reply. Can you please elaborate why? I know they are very tedious especially for applicants without relatives onshore.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Zezima1234 said:


> Hi Thanks for your insight and for taking the time to reply. Can you please elaborate why? I know they are very tedious especially for applicants without relatives onshore.


Are you onshore ? 
Have spent 6 months there in NT ? Working in your occupation or not ? 

If you are offshore then no chance at all to get 190.

Regards


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

Agronomist said:


> Are you onshore ?
> Have spent 6 months there in NT ? Working in your occupation or not ?
> 
> If you are offshore then no chance at all to get 190.
> ...


Apologies for my vague explanation. I am currently at 80 points 233411 Code Electronics Engineer ( 30-AGE, 15-Degree, 20-English (90,89,90,89 on first atempt by God's grace), 10-Single, and 5 Exp) I still have SC600 to atempt CCL. I have not spent any time in NT but I am currently working on my occupation offshore. In your judgement should I pursue 190 or just go for 491 instead?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Zezima1234 said:


> Apologies for my vague explanation. I am currently at 80 points 233411 Code Electronics Engineer ( 30-AGE, 15-Degree, 20-English (90,89,90,89 on first atempt by God's grace), 10-Single, and 5 Exp) I still have SC600 to atempt CCL. I have not spent any time in NT but I am currently working on my occupation offshore. In your judgement should I pursue 190 or just go for 491 instead?


You should apply for 491. 

Regards


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi Guys, 

urgent advise, Today Nt has released updated occupation list. They mentioned that all only some occupations only need, My occupation is Electrical engineer 233311. Kindly advise job offer matter based on updated list.


----------



## GHSH (Jul 14, 2019)

*Nt 491*

Hi everyone. My occupation was recently removed from the NT occupations list. But it is still on the Australian STSOL. It says on the website that I can apply and the state might consider if I prove employability and prospects. Is there really a chance of getting SS in this scenario if I am able to prove good employability, prospects as well as contact network within NT? Or it's extremely difficult. My points score for state nomination applications is 100 so that's high as well. 

Any inputs will be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GHSH said:


> Hi everyone. My occupation was recently removed from the NT occupations list. But it is still on the Australian STSOL. It says on the website that I can apply and the state might consider if I prove employability and prospects. Is there really a chance of getting SS in this scenario if I am able to prove good employability, prospects as well as contact network within NT? Or it's extremely difficult. My points score for state nomination applications is 100 so that's high as well.
> 
> Any inputs will be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


What do you have to lose ?

Cheers


----------



## Iced-T (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi,
I am a mechanical engineer, applying as an offshore applicant for the 491 visa.
On the skill select I get 75 points. But my spouse is unable to contribute to my score. Her English level is vocational. 
What will be my chances of getting the 491 visa?


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi - Can anyone access NT nomination application website? It seems to be under maintenance since Friday.


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi, Any one here, who applied for 491 recently ?


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi, My application is 101xx f for 491 , offshore. Kindly add me in whatsapp group.


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

prun said:


> Hi, My application is 101xx f for 491 , offshore. Kindly add me in whatsapp group.


 what is your Anzsco code?


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

sahil050 said:


> what is your anzsco code?


233311


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

prun said:


> sahil050 said:
> 
> 
> > what is your anzsco code?
> ...


 Why didn’t you apply for 190 visa?


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

*prun*



Sahil050 said:


> Why didn’t you apply for 190 visa?[/QUOT
> 
> Very hard to get 190, Any one an add me in whatsapp group?


----------



## Dienk (Dec 18, 2019)

Guys some questions:

1. I noted that NT is not longer requesting the applicant to live and work 6 months prior application. Is it correct? This mandatory state has been removed from NT website.

This a game changer to me.

I couldn't apply to NT due to this requirement. 

Does anyone have any comments about it?

Currently I am appealing to AAT from a refused sponsor in QLD.

One question: holding a BVA as I do, Can I apply to 491 on shore (considering I will get the invitation).?

Thanks!

Many thanks.


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi, Please add me in whatsapp group. Anyone here who applied after Nov 16 for 491?


----------



## Olasola (Dec 20, 2019)

You to have been working and living in NT for 6 months to be considered for 491


----------



## Dienk (Dec 18, 2019)

What is the source for this information please?


----------



## tigerzindabad (Nov 15, 2019)

pabna said:


> tigerzindabad said:
> 
> 
> > Previously, they used to send email we have rejected your 190 nomination however we have granted 489 nomination something like that. BUT if you think logically they wont do the same from now on since you have to pay $300 for each application. So you may get only the rejection email with no further option. If it makes sense then I think separate application is required.
> ...


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

tigerzindabad said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pabna,
> ...


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

tigerzindabad said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > tigerzindabad said:
> ...


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

tigerzindabad said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pabna,
> ...


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi Pabna, I’m new to this forum. I recently applied for 491 visa on the 12th about 8am then my occupation was taken off the list that same day, though I called and they told me the occupation 225212 is still eligible for 190 and 491, I guess they just removed it to discourage applicants. I am an offshore applicants. What are my chances to get an invite for this occupation, I submitted all they requested for even with a job prospect, as the recruiter said he like my cv and like me to call him. Thank you as usual.


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

i1lion said:


> Hi Pabna, I’m new to this forum. I recently applied for 491 visa on the 12th about 8am then my occupation was taken off the list that same day, though I called and they told me the occupation 225212 is still eligible for 190 and 491, I guess they just removed it to discourage applicants. I am an offshore applicants. What are my chances to get an invite for this occupation, I submitted all they requested for even with a job prospect, as the recruiter said he like my cv and like me to call him. Thank you as usual.


HI, same case happened to me previously for Tasmania occupation list. Initially they told the same story to me then CO rejected my application. Reason - Not in skill list . All depend on CO hand


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

prun said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pabna, I’m new to this forum. I recently applied for 491 visa on the 12th about 8am then my occupation was taken off the list that same day, though I called and they told me the occupation 225212 is still eligible for 190 and 491, I guess they just removed it to discourage applicants. I am an offshore applicants. What are my chances to get an invite for this occupation, I submitted all they requested for even with a job prospect, as the recruiter said he like my cv and like me to call him. Thank you as usual.
> ...


Whao, was it same day. Because when I called they said it’s still eligible for the visa class of 491 and 190. So it depends on CO?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

i1lion said:


> Whao, was it same day. Because when I called they said it’s still eligible for the visa class of 491 and 190. So it depends on CO?


If your occupation is in MTSOL or STSOL then you still eligible to apply for NT state nomination. Further you can verify the same from NT official website. 

Regards


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

i1lion said:


> Hi Pabna, I’m new to this forum. I recently applied for 491 visa on the 12th about 8am then my occupation was taken off the list that same day, though I called and they told me the occupation 225212 is still eligible for 190 and 491, I guess they just removed it to discourage applicants. I am an offshore applicants. What are my chances to get an invite for this occupation, I submitted all they requested for even with a job prospect, as the recruiter said he like my cv and like me to call him. Thank you as usual.


If your occupation is on MTSOL or STSOL you have still chance for the 491 nomination. Also include the positive response from the employer in your application .


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

pabna said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pabna, I’m new to this forum. I recently applied for 491 visa on the 12th about 8am then my occupation was taken off the list that same day, though I called and they told me the occupation 225212 is still eligible for 190 and 491, I guess they just removed it to discourage applicants. I am an offshore applicants. What are my chances to get an invite for this occupation, I submitted all they requested for even with a job prospect, as the recruiter said he like my cv and like me to call him. Thank you as usual.
> ...


Ok thank you. I have included all they requested for, my waiting time is 6 months as an offshore applicant.
You are well appreciated.


----------



## Bhavishize (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Just would like some help on how to prepare the documents such as:

1) Evidence of detailed research into living and working in the NT
2)Copies of documents evidencing the main applicant’s employability in the NT
3)A statement documenting the main applicant’s commitment to the NT.

It is also asking for bank statements for the six months immediately prior to applying showing transactions as evidence of residency in the Northern Territory.

However, I am applying from offshore and have never resided in Northern Territory.

Would be grateful if anyone could advise.


----------



## varaprasad05 (Aug 14, 2018)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Folks,
> From this forum I got an idea about NT SS timeframe around 30-80 weeks which is frustrating . Another folks shared that he got NT SS within 3 weeks recently.
> 
> Please share recent experiences of NT SS time frame here.
> ...


Hi Mithu93ku,

I am applying for NT SS, I am doing on my own without any agent. Can you help me in four below mentioned points. I have upload documents. 

1) Evidence of financial capacity / net assets to settle in the NT
2) Evidence of detailed research into living and working in the NT
3) Copies of documents evidencing the main applicant’s employability in the NT
4) A statement documenting the main applicant’s commitment to the NT.

You inputs will help me.

Thanks,
Prasad.


----------



## bilawalkhan (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi guys I just wanted to know that 2 years diploma study in NT is also eligible for 190 visa or not


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

pabna said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pabna, I’m new to this forum. I recently applied for 491 visa on the 12th about 8am then my occupation was taken off the list that same day, though I called and they told me the occupation 225212 is still eligible for 190 and 491, I guess they just removed it to discourage applicants. I am an offshore applicants. What are my chances to get an invite for this occupation, I submitted all they requested for even with a job prospect, as the recruiter said he like my cv and like me to call him. Thank you as usual.
> ...


Hello,
Just a quick question. Can one upload new documents like bank statement after one have applied? Is there any chance for such. Thank you and your response will be appreciated.


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Bhavishize said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just would like some help on how to prepare the documents such as:
> 
> ...


1. Include everything about NT. If possible include some statistical data from good resources with reference, for example, NT economy. If you have kids include which school you want to put them in.
2. There are 3 ways to prove it mentioned on website please check it again
3. Why you want to live here. Include Weather, people, multicultural community, economy, the good things about NT, nature, raw Australia, some historical & tourism places, easy tropical lifestyle and many more.

Evidence of bank transaction is for onshore applicants. Please go through the offical website once again.

Regards


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

i1lion said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > i1lion said:
> ...


If your application is still editable then you can otherwise no. 

Regards


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

pabna said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > pabna said:
> ...


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi Guys, 

Any possible to upload additional documents after submitted application? if we request , will they allow to upload ?


----------



## Bhavishize (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi guys, 

Just would like to know how long do I have after my visa 491 gets granted before I should move to Australia.

Asking this because I'm about to sign an employment contract that specifies that I need to give 3 months notice before leaving the company.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Bhavishize said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just would like to know how long do I have after my visa 491 gets granted before I should move to Australia.
> 
> ...


1 year IED after your visa is being granted


----------



## anjankumart (Jan 10, 2020)

Overseas Indian(US Resident)
ANZSCO Code: 263311
Visa 190 EOI Date: 20-12-2019
NSW Subclass 190 Points: 75

Hello All,
What are my chances of getting invitation for VISA 190 under NT SS, I provided all the required documents and no change in my application status, still "Waiting for Admin Review".
Any Idea of pending applications before NT Government?
Thanks,
Anjan


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

anjankumart said:


> Overseas Indian(US Resident)
> ANZSCO Code: 263311
> Visa 190 EOI Date: 20-12-2019
> NSW Subclass 190 Points: 75
> ...


Hi Anjan, did you write anything related on a research paper related to NT?

I was told to write atleast two pages by researching on NT and its culture.

Also, for your question on timelines for the process - it takes one month if you are already a student in NT or holding a TR . but for overseas candidates six months is the processing time


----------



## anjankumart (Jan 10, 2020)

Thanks for prompt response Alex!
Your assumption is in line with general timelines.
I have submitted enough information why I am planning to migrate to NT and highlights, didn't come to 2 pages though.
I listed out my life in Midwest of USA, that I endured and continuing for 15 plus years in harsh winter conditions and how weather and proximity to India and other south Asian countries attracted me to NT.
I have started applying for jobs in NT and looking out for business opportunists as well.
Thanks,
Anjan


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

anjankumart said:


> Overseas Indian(US Resident)
> ANZSCO Code: 263311
> Visa 190 EOI Date: 20-12-2019
> NSW Subclass 190 Points: 75
> ...


But do you realize that NT doesn’t give visa 190 ITA for offshore applicants, they only issue visa 491 for applicants that meet their conditions.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

anjankumart said:


> Overseas Indian(US Resident)
> ANZSCO Code: 263311
> Visa 190 EOI Date: 20-12-2019
> NSW Subclass 190 Points: 75
> ...


Visa 190 is not easy to get unless you can prove you have strong ties with NT. For example, you have family members living in NT.


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

What about proof of employability? I have searched through sites such as linkedin and seek but could barely find ads for my occupation. Can someone please share some tips.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Zezima1234 said:


> What about proof of employability? I have searched through sites such as linkedin and seek but could barely find ads for my occupation. Can someone please share some tips.


The ads are the only source of evidence for employability 

Cheers


----------



## Immifora (Nov 12, 2019)

Hello All, please i like to know if to be nominated by the northern territory I MUST have an employment offer after fulfilling all other conditions


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Immifora said:


> Hello All, please i like to know if to be nominated by the northern territory I MUST have an employment offer after fulfilling all other conditions


If your nominated occupation wants job offer then you must provide unless it's fine
Thanks


----------



## anjankumart (Jan 10, 2020)

Just a hope that I might get nominated for Visa 190 based on my experience and current company I am employed, financial stability, above all "Job Offer" is not mandatory for my ANZSCO code. I have cousin and relatives else where in Australia but not in NT.
Hope Hope Hope!
Thanks,
Anjan


----------



## anjankumart (Jan 10, 2020)

If it comes down to Visa 491, I will think about it, since I am on Non Immigrant visa in USA since 2007, wanted to move to Australia and become permanent resident.
On the side note I am working on some business ventures as well.
Thanks,
Anjan


----------



## Immifora (Nov 12, 2019)

Sorry for repeating the question.This is the only part I do not understand as I do not want to waste $300.On the NT website it says "You can show you have good employment prospects by providing:
1. an offer of employment from an NT employer
2. statement describing how your skills meet the needs of an NT employer.
3. evidence that your occupation has been advertised in the NT multiple times
4. evidence of feedback from potential NT employers.
Pls am an offshore applicant who wants to apply to the NT for nomination but not sure whether I can still apply without a job offer as it's very difficult if not impossible to get while I'm still outside Australia.Thanks and sorry for having to ask the question again


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Immifora said:


> Sorry for repeating the question.This is the only part I do not understand as I do not want to waste $300.On the NT website it says "You can show you have good employment prospects by providing:
> 1. an offer of employment from an NT employer
> 2. statement describing how your skills meet the needs of an NT employer.
> 3. evidence that your occupation has been advertised in the NT multiple times
> ...


Does your occupation need you to have a job offer? If yes you can still go ahead to job websites like seek.com.au or indeed.com.au look for your occupation where it’s advertised, screen shot that page where it’s advertised and come up with the reason why you are employable in NT by showcasing your skills, role and responsibilities matching the advertised occupation. Do this for about 8-10 job adverts for your occupation and include the feedback you get from recruiters, either positive or negative, but most times it will be negative since you are an offshore applicant, don’t worry still include the recruiters response.


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

Guys, I am writing a research about NT and also a statement documenting the my commitment to the NT.

I am stuck here, with no ideas. Any one has any samples or that they share with here? 

Any help will be appreciated. Please Thanks


----------



## anjankumart (Jan 10, 2020)

Alex patrick said:


> Guys, I am writing a research about NT and also a statement documenting the my commitment to the NT.
> 
> I am stuck here, with no ideas. Any one has any samples or that they share with here?
> 
> Any help will be appreciated. Please Thanks


Alex,
I couldn't find any format, went raw with my explanation, why I choose NT over other territories.
About yourself and Family
What Attracted you to NT
How can you settle down in NT(Employment opportunities, Housing and other hobbies that fit lifestyle in NT)
Thanks,
Anjan


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

anjankumart said:


> Alex,
> I couldn't find any format, went raw with my explanation, why I choose NT over other territories.
> About yourself and Family
> What Attracted you to NT
> ...


Thanks Anjan,

one more question regarding assets - do they have to be valuated by a CA? and also for the statement of commitment should they be in a stamp paper format or just a word document stating my commitment along with my signature?

Any advice?

Alex


----------



## anjankumart (Jan 10, 2020)

Alex patrick said:


> Thanks Anjan,
> 
> one more question regarding assets - do they have to be valuated by a CA? and also for the statement of commitment should they be in a stamp paper format or just a word document stating my commitment along with my signature?
> Alex,
> ...


It is recommended that all Non Movable assets and Golden Ornaments(Real Estate, Vehicles, Agricultural Land etc..) be evaluated by CA, whereas for liquid movable assets, please submit latest Bank Statement with Savings amount, FD Statement, Retirement Balance, any other stocks.
Thanks,
Anjan


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

Did anyone get any response applying after 9th December? Any offshore applicant?


----------



## ayir (Sep 18, 2019)

What is the likely timeline for NT state nomination for offshore applicants with 85 points. I have applied on 9th December.


----------



## Wasimexpat (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi Agronomist, did you get your grant yet????


----------



## Wasimexpat (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi Agronomist, just wondering if you have got your grant yet?????


----------



## ayir (Sep 18, 2019)

kallol said:


> Did anyone get any response applying after 9th December? Any offshore applicant?


I have, but no response yet


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Wasimexpat said:


> Hi Agronomist, just wondering if you have got your grant yet?????


still waiting for my grant bro my timeline is mentioned below in signatures.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Wasimexpat said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Agronomist, just wondering if you have got your grant yet?????
> ...


I thought you would have received your grant last year. Keeping you in prayers.


----------



## Wasimexpat (Sep 18, 2019)

may you get your grant soon


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

mrspiggy said:


> I thought you would have received your grant last year. Keeping you in prayers.


Thanks for your prayers. 

How you doing there in NT ?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Wasimexpat said:


> may you get your grant soon


Thanks bro. 

What's your status ?


----------



## Wasimexpat (Sep 18, 2019)

Second CO contacted on 23rd of Dec, 19 and i provided with all the documents on 19th Jan and dead silence afterwards.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Wasimexpat said:


> Second CO contacted on 23rd of Dec, 19 and i provided with all the documents on 19th Jan and dead silence afterwards.


Please mention your complete timeline.


----------



## Wasimexpat (Sep 18, 2019)

sure i will do that when i will get home, by the way are you in Australia or offshore?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Wasimexpat said:


> sure i will do that when i will get home, by the way are you in Australia or offshore?


Offshore


----------



## VincyVincentVincy (Feb 13, 2018)

Im an onshore applicant and I have waited over 2 months for NT SS, still nothing.

Good luck to all the offshore applicants, might take MUCH longer than indicated.


----------



## Wasimexpat (Sep 18, 2019)

Are you talking about nomination or visa ????????


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I am a civil engineer with 85+5 points, I have submitted for NT 190 Visa last week , can you advise me about my chances to get an invitation ? and what is the processing time ?

Osama


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Osamahaggag said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am a civil engineer with 85+5 points, I have submitted for NT 190 Visa last week , can you advise me about my chances to get an invitation ? and what is the processing time ?
> 
> Osama


Onshore? Offshore?
For onshore 1 Month
For offshore 6 months but will get outcome in 3-4 Months
NT doesn't look at points they want Strong employment opportunities if it's all right then you'll be invited.
Thanks


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

Arjun_123 said:


> Onshore? Offshore?
> For onshore 1 Month
> For offshore 6 months but will get outcome in 3-4 Months
> NT doesn't look at points they want Strong employment opportunities if it's all right then you'll be invited.
> Thanks


Hi there, Arjun. how did you come up with the outcome of 3-4 months? I lodged my MigrationNT application on Dec 9th, 2019. Status changed to 'Case Officer Assessment' on Jan 20th, 2020.

Also, any idea on the usual waiting time to get the grant after lodging the visa? (mine is 491). I am planning to upload all documents needed, medicals, and PCC before lodging the visa. Thanks for your time.


----------



## VincyVincentVincy (Feb 13, 2018)

Wasimexpat said:


> Are you talking about nomination or visa ????????


I am talking about nomination, the one where you’re supposed to pay 300 for it.

Mind you there are plenty of jobs surfacing, I am an onshore applicant, and I scored a perfect 9/9 in IELTS yet, its taking forever to process.

Makes you wonder where the 300 goes to


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

Arjun_123 said:


> Onshore? Offshore?
> For onshore 1 Month
> For offshore 6 months but will get outcome in 3-4 Months
> NT doesn't look at points they want Strong employment opportunities if it's all right then you'll be invited.
> Thanks


Thanks for your response, I am offshore, I have submitted 8 vacancies with employability statement, and I have submitted all the required researches. 

I think civil engineer is now in demand because it was not in their list till Dec-19, but they added it recently.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Osamahaggag said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Onshore? Offshore?
> ...


Have you submitted Feedback? From potential employers?in NT?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

miller115 said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Onshore? Offshore?
> ...


I've seen such cases where it comes in 3-4 months and in some cases it takes 6 months exactly..
And
There is no standard time available on DHA website but you can take that
It will take a week to 3 months depends on CO and Complexity of case
Thanks


----------



## Wasimexpat (Sep 18, 2019)

Have you got your nomination yet Miller? or what is the status?


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

Arjun_123 said:


> I've seen such cases where it comes in 3-4 months and in some cases it takes 6 months exactly..
> And
> There is no standard time available on DHA website but you can take that
> It will take a week to 3 months depends on CO and Complexity of case
> Thanks


Thanks so much for your time answering my queries. I just need to wait. Waiting time is not wasting time


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

Wasimexpat said:


> Have you got your nomination yet Miller? or what is the status?


Hello there, Wasimexpat. I just lodged my MigrationNT application on Dec 9th, 2019. The status changed to 'Case Officer Assessment' on Jan 20th, 2020. According to the NT website, nomination processing is within 6 months, so I am just waiting for the nomination to apply for 491 visa.

See my timeline below:

__________________________________________________________________________________________
04 Jul 2019 | VETASSESS skills assessment submitted (249311, Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages [TESOL])
19 Jul 2019 | AITSL skills assessment submitted (241411, Secondary School Teacher)
01 Aug 2019 | IELTS L/S/W/R (9/9/7.5/8.5/) Overall: 8.5, Proficient
24 Sep 2019 | 249311 TESOL positive skills assessment
28 Sep 2019 | PTE Academic L/S/W/R (81/90/83/90) Overall: 89, Superior
04 Oct 2019 | 241411 suitable skills assessment
05 Dec 2019 | EOI for 491 lodged (NT, 85 points)
09 Dec 2019 | MigrationNT application lodged
24 Dec 2019 | turned 40, minus 10 points (75 points)
20 Jan 2020 | status changed to 'Case Officer Assessment'


----------



## Wasimexpat (Sep 18, 2019)

Good luck with the nomination


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

Arjun_123 said:


> Have you submitted Feedback? From potential employers?in NT?


No I didn't, I applied for some jobs but I didn't get any feedback!


----------



## Sukh318063 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi
for evidence that your occupation has been advertised in the NT multiple times and an explanation of how your qualifications and experience match the job vacancy,
Can we present job adverts which are two months or three months old?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Sukh318063 said:


> Hi
> for evidence that your occupation has been advertised in the NT multiple times and an explanation of how your qualifications and experience match the job vacancy,
> Can we present job adverts which are two months or three months old?


Yes you can present 2 to 3 months old job adverts.


Cheers


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Osamahaggag said:


> No I didn't, I applied for some jobs but I didn't get any feedback!


It's clearly mentioned in their requirement list that you need to provide positive feedback from potential NT employers. Without meeting this requirement, application will not be approved. 


Regards


----------



## Sukh318063 (Jan 7, 2020)

Agronomist said:


> Yes you can present 2 to 3 months old job adverts.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your response.
Much appreciated.


----------



## Sukh318063 (Jan 7, 2020)

Agronomist said:


> It's clearly mentioned in their requirement list that you need to provide positive feedback from potential NT employers. Without meeting this requirement, application will not be approved.
> 
> 
> Regards


I think this is not true.
This is optional to include positive feedback from NT employers as the requiremnt says:
copies of documents showing strong evidence that you can be easily employed in the NT, *which could include:*

So in could, there is job offer also. It means you can provide maximum of the points mentioned under this. But these are not must. I guess!


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

This is a good point. It’s not compulsory that response from recruiters are positive, it may be otherwise. My friend got negative response from all recruiters as an offshore applicant and he still got nomination. What they want to see is your occupation is advertised and that recruiters respond to your job application, regardless of the results.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Sukh318063 said:


> I think this is not true.
> This is optional to include positive feedback from NT employers as the requiremnt says:
> copies of documents showing strong evidence that you can be easily employed in the NT, *which could include:*
> 
> So in could, there is job offer also. It means you can provide maximum of the points mentioned under this. But these are not must. I guess!


FYI
You must provide strong evidence of good employment prospects in the NT either in your skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation.
You can show you have good employment prospects by providing:
1- an offer of employment letter from an NT employer
2- a statement describing how your skills and experience meet NT employer needs
3- evidence that your occupation has been advertised in the NT multiple times and an explanation of how your qualifications and experience match the job vacancy
4- evidence of feedback from potential NT employers.

So its written "YOU MUST PROVIDE". Based on my own personal experience i will recommend to include all above points. 

Regards


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

i1lion said:


> This is a good point. It’s not compulsory that response from recruiters are positive, it may be otherwise. My friend got negative response from all recruiters as an offshore applicant and he still got nomination. What they want to see is your occupation is advertised and that recruiters respond to your job application, regardless of the results.


With respect, i disagree with you. I got rejected twice and reason was lack of sufficient evidence of employability. It's always better to include positive response from potential NT employers. 


Regards


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

This is a good point. It’s not compulsory that response from recruiters are positive, it may be otherwise. My friend got negative response from all recruiters as an offshore applicant and he still got nomination. What they want to see is your occupation is advertised and that recruiters respond to your job application, regardless of the results.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Well everyone is entitled to their opinions. Like I will always tell people, outcomes depend on CO. So if the CO handling the application feels the applicant is good to go amongst all things then that is it. Like I mentioned I have a friend that applied with negative outcomes from recruiters and still got ITA.
Thank you.


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

Can you advice me please, when I applied, my points were 80, and after 10 days I got my spouse skill assess outcome.
My agent updated the 190 EOI and informed me that they cannot update the NT online application.

I also applied for many jobs, and I want to upload any feedback if I get any.
So what to do in this case, and is the online application editable?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

For NT, online application once submitted isn’t editable, you could have waited to get job response before submitting. Depending on your occupation, I will advise you apply to another state, to include your spouse result, if you are eligible in another state. If I may ask what is your ANZSCO code so I can advise otherwise.


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

Thank You.. my code is 233211, and I have submitted for Victoria 190 but I don't know why they are not inviting anyone.

So, I think if I get feedback from any employer, can I submit another application For N


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

For your occupation, you are eligible to apply to states like ACT, NSW, NT, Tasmania and Victoria. I will advise you don’t put your eggs in one basket, explore other state by applying under 190 and 491 as the case may be. Are you offshore on onshore.
Best of luck.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Osamahaggag said:


> Can you advice me please, when I applied, my points were 80, and after 10 days I got my spouse skill assess outcome.
> My agent updated the 190 EOI and informed me that they cannot update the NT online application.
> 
> I also applied for many jobs, and I want to upload any feedback if I get any.
> So what to do in this case, and is the online application editable?


You can send message to Case Office through your application portal, explain your situation and they will facilitate you accordingly.

Cheers


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

i1lion said:


> For your occupation, you are eligible to apply to states like ACT, NSW, NT, Tasmania and Victoria. I will advise you don’t put your eggs in one basket, explore other state by applying under 190 and 491 as the case may be. Are you offshore on onshore.
> Best of luck.


I'm offshore..do you think that I should apply for 491 also? Isn't better to get 190 or 189 directly ?

I can aplly for 491 NSW, ACT, TASMANIA, & NT


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

It all depends on you. 189 and 190 are PR visa class while 489 is a pathway to get PR after 3 years when you are eligible to apply for it under 191. If you are eligible to apply for 189 or 190, why not consider the option.
Best of luck.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Check your eligibility here https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/ register and browse through the site, it has information about your occupation and what visa class you are eligible to apply to.


----------



## phahmed (Dec 24, 2019)

has anybody here got the NT 491 invitation?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

i1lion said:


> It all depends on you. 189 and 190 are PR visa class while 489 is a pathway to get PR after 3 years when you are eligible to apply for it under 191. If you are eligible to apply for 189 or 190, why not consider the option.
> Best of luck.


489 leads to 887 whereas 491 will lead to 191.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

i1lion said:


> It all depends on you. 189 and 190 are PR visa class while 489 is a pathway to get PR after 3 years when you are eligible to apply for it under 191. If you are eligible to apply for 189 or 190, why not consider the option.
> Best of luck.


489 leads to 887 whereas 491 will lead to 191.


----------



## ufarooqi (Jan 31, 2018)

I applied recently for NT nomination. Has anyone received the approval around 6 months?


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

ufarooqi said:


> I applied recently for NT nomination. Has anyone received the approval around 6 months?


6 months is what the website says. Here's hoping it will be within that timeframe or the earlier the better. Lodged mine on Dec 9, 2019. When did you lodge yours and what is the current status of your application on the MigrationNT portal?


----------



## ufarooqi (Jan 31, 2018)

I applied through third party so really don't know the status and submitted first week February. 
Have you got your case officer? And whats your nominated occupation. Mine is contract Administrator.


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

I submitted my NT 491 application on 9th Dec, accountant. My status now is case officer assessment. Anyone who has already received the nomination? How long still need to wait?


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

ufarooqi said:


> I applied through third party so really don't know the status and submitted first week February.
> Have you got your case officer? And whats your nominated occupation. Mine is contract Administrator.


My status changed on Jan 20, 2020 from 'Awaiting admin review' to 'Case Officer Assessment'. My nominated occupation is 249311 Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages. I am doing the whole migration process by myself.


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

I submitted my NT 491 application on 9th Dec, accountant. My status now is case officer assessment. Anyone who has already received the nomination? How long still need to wait?


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

luccc said:


> I submitted my NT 491 application on 9th Dec, accountant. My status now is case officer assessment. Anyone who has already received the nomination? How long still need to wait?


Onshore = within 1 month
Offshore = within 6 months

This is according to the NT website.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

As an accountant, are you offshore on onshore, I submitted mine on 12th Dec and my status is still “awaiting review”. So I am wondering what’s happening. When exactly did your status change?


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

I’m offshore and have a job offer. My status changed on 24th Jan 2020. I’m still very worried about if I can get the nomination. Someone who has already get the nomination can tell me how long you get the not 491 after the status changed.


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

I’m offshore and have a job offer. My status changed on 24th Jan 2020. I’m m still very worried about if I can get the nomination. Someone who has already get the nomination can tell me how long you get the NT 491 after the status changed.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

luccc said:


> Iâ€™️m offshore and have a job offer. My status changed on 24th Jan 2020. Iâ€™️m still very worried about if I can get the nomination. Someone who has already get the nomination can tell me how long you get the not 491 after the status changed.


. You got a job offer? How come as an offshore applicant. In my own case, two recruiters were interested in my CV. And I included the two emails from the recruiters in my application and still there hasn’t been any change in my status. Since your status has changed, be patient they will respond to you soon. Be hopeful. Was your point high?


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

When did you apply to NT ? You got CO ?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

prun said:


> When did you apply to NT ? You got CO ?


No not yet


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

i1lion said:


> prun said:
> 
> 
> > When did you apply to NT ? You got CO ?
> ...


I applied Dec 12 2019


----------



## Immifora (Nov 12, 2019)

Hello all.I have a very important question bothering my mind.I was nominated by the NT govt. in 2018 ,but my visa was refused.I am hoping to reapply soon.Will there be a problem since I have once been nominated?
Thanks


----------



## ufarooqi (Jan 31, 2018)

Shouldn't be an issue as long as you can provide new evidence on your skill or education. May i ask reason for visa refusal?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Immifora said:


> Hello all.I have a very important question bothering my mind.I was nominated by the NT govt. in 2018 ,but my visa was refused.I am hoping to reapply soon.Will there be a problem since I have once been nominated?
> Thanks


. Why was your visa refused?


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

i1lion said:


> . You got a job offer? How come as an offshore applicant. In my own case, two recruiters were interested in my CV. And I included the two emails from the recruiters in my application and still there hasn’t been any change in my status. Since your status has changed, be patient they will respond to you soon. Be hopeful. Was your point high?


hi there, @i1lion. it is good to virtually meet some potential migrants to the NT. in my case, I applied on Dec 9, 2019, and the status changed on Jan 20, 2020. Will it take the whole 6 months for them to give the invite or is there a chance that I may hear from them 3/4 months from lodgement date? I had 85 points when I lodged, but now 75 points only as I turned 40. Getting an invite from the NT is so competitive. According to Iscah Migration, there are only 600 slots available for 491 for the year 2019-2020 for the NT. I am hoping that my Superior English and my occupation's inclusion in the list of hard to fill jobs in the NT will be greatly considered. All the best to us who are waiting, and hope to meet you guys there. Let's keep updating each other here. God bless.

Romans 8:32


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

Immifora said:


> Hello all.I have a very important question bothering my mind.I was nominated by the NT govt. in 2018 ,but my visa was refused.I am hoping to reapply soon.Will there be a problem since I have once been nominated?
> Thanks


hello there. were you informed of the reason on why the visa was denied? thanks.


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

miller115 said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > . You got a job offer? How come as an offshore applicant. In my own case, two recruiters were interested in my CV. And I included the two emails from the recruiters in my application and still there hasn’t been any change in my status. Since your status has changed, be patient they will respond to you soon. Be hopeful. Was your point high?[/quote
> ...


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

prun said:


> miller115 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, IScah calculation is wrong. Please see ACT invitations.
> ...


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

miller115 said:


> prun said:
> 
> 
> > I believe this is legit, https://www.iscah.com/official-state-491190-allocations-20192020/.
> ...


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

miller115 said:


> hi there, @i1lion. it is good to virtually meet some potential migrants to the NT. in my case, I applied on Dec 9, 2019, and the status changed on Jan 20, 2020. Will it take the whole 6 months for them to give the invite or is there a chance that I may hear from them 3/4 months from lodgement date? I had 85 points when I lodged, but now 75 points only as I turned 40. Getting an invite from the NT is so competitive. According to Iscah Migration, there are only 600 slots available for 491 for the year 2019-2020 for the NT. I am hoping that my Superior English and my occupation's inclusion in the list of hard to fill jobs in the NT will be greatly considered. All the best to us who are waiting, and hope to meet you guys there. Let's keep updating each other here. God bless.
> 
> Romans 8:32


I got my nomination after 3 months as i was losing 5 points for age and upon my request on 2 Jan 2019 they announced outcome of my application on 4 Jan 2019. So approximately they gonna take 4 to 5 months to announce outcome.


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

Agronomist said:


> I got my nomination after 3 months as i was losing 5 points for age and upon my request on 2 Jan 2019 they announced outcome of my application on 4 Jan 2019. So approximately they gonna take 4 to 5 months to announce outcome.


Thank you so much for this valuable piece of information


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

miller115 said:


> Agronomist said:
> 
> 
> > I got my nomination after 3 months as i was losing 5 points for age and upon my request on 2 Jan 2019 they announced outcome of my application on 4 Jan 2019. So approximately they gonna take 4 to 5 months to announce outcome.
> ...


I once called MigrationNT and was told they usually respond between 4-5 months, but some cases are exceptional, it might go beyond 6 months. As we speak my status still hasn’t changed. 😀


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

i1lion said:


> I once called MigrationNT and was told they usually respond between 4-5 months, but some cases are exceptional, it might go beyond 6 months. As we speak my status still hasn’t changed. 😀


Thanks for the info. Let's enjoy the waiting game. Waiting time is not wasted time


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi all,

I need some information, I am applying for 491 regional visa for NT and they have asked me to show assets of 30K AUD i.e. from INR to AUD

Can anyone tell me what assets (movable and immovable) I can show and what is the format to produce?

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

The assets that can be used to show financial capabilities are stated on the MigrationNT website... assets like property, jewelry, cars,etc you should get a valuation report showing the value of the assets in AUD.


----------



## Zsu (May 27, 2018)

Alex patrick said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some information, I am applying for 491 regional visa for NT and they have asked me to show assets of 30K AUD i.e. from INR to AUD
> 
> ...


recommendation: Make a 1 page file, containing a table of your assets as: property (value based on evaluation report), cash (bank balance report), other assets e.g. car, jewelery, furniture (estimated value), make a sum, then calculate each line + sum in AUD based on an exchange rate of NAB (NAtional Australia Bank), make a printscreen of their homepage, which shows the exchange rate. Sign the document + attach the property evaluation report, the bank balance report, and the prinscreen of the exchange rate.
Every documents should be in English.


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi Even the status of NT 491 is “Case officer assessment”, it still means that I need to take 6 months until I get the result. I’m offshore. Dose have someone get NT 491 offshore time less 6 months?


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

Zsu said:


> recommendation: Make a 1 page file, containing a table of your assets as: property (value based on evaluation report), cash (bank balance report), other assets e.g. car, jewelery, furniture (estimated value), make a sum, then calculate each line + sum in AUD based on an exchange rate of NAB (NAtional Australia Bank), make a printscreen of their homepage, which shows the exchange rate. Sign the document + attach the property evaluation report, the bank balance report, and the prinscreen of the exchange rate.
> Every documents should be in English.


For the exchange rates calculator should it be send money from AUS or recevie money from AUS. A huge difference between the two exchange rates, which will impact net amount.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Zezima1234 said:


> For the exchange rates calculator should it be send money from AUS or recevie money from AUS. A huge difference between the two exchange rates, which will impact net amount.


You are talking as if you are actually going to send or receive the money

Just take the middle rate of the 2 and be done with it

Cheers


----------



## NikhilMoudgil (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi All, I’m new to this forum. My query is regarding NT 190 visa. I have submitted my EOI on 23 dec with 85 points 263311 (Telecomm. Engg.) as offshore applicant. Also, my wife has submitted NT 190 application with 80 points 254415 (registered nurse critical emergency )as offshore on same date. We don’t have any job letter but we have submitted available jobs there related to our fields. When we should expect the invitation.


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Unfortunately NT almost don’t give nomination for offshore applicants. So don’t waste time on NT 190 for offshore applicants.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

NikhilMoudgil said:


> Hi All, I’m new to this forum. My query is regarding NT 190 visa. I have submitted my EOI on 23 dec with 85 points 263311 (Telecomm. Engg.) as offshore applicant. Also, my wife has submitted NT 190 application with 80 points 254415 (registered nurse critical emergency )as offshore on same date. We don’t have any job letter but we have submitted available jobs there related to our fields. When we should expect the invitation.


For offshore they only give 491
And if your occupation needs job offer then you must provide unless strong employment statement would be fine 
Thanks


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

NikhilMoudgil said:


> Hi All, I’m new to this forum. My query is regarding NT 190 visa. I have submitted my EOI on 23 dec with 85 points 263311 (Telecomm. Engg.) as offshore applicant. Also, my wife has submitted NT 190 application with 80 points 254415 (registered nurse critical emergency )as offshore on same date. We don’t have any job letter but we have submitted available jobs there related to our fields. When we should expect the invitation.


You don’t need a job offer. Offshore applicant can only apply for 491. You can change your EOI to 491 and then apply for 491 afresh. The information about visa class can be gotten on MigrationNT website, I’m sorry for wasting $600 on your application for you n your wife, I don’t think MigrationNT can help to shift 190 to 491, they use to before during 489 but then it was free, now you pay for application so I think it’s no more possible. You can apply for 491 with a good employability statement with advert of your job and if you apply n you have response from recruiters either positive or negative you can also include.
Best of luck!!


----------



## ACtiveuser2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi expatriate,just wondering Do we need to have house in our name while applying for 491 or 190?? Thank you


----------



## Zsu (May 27, 2018)

Or, there is an option on NAB homepage as "receive money from overseas". you can also use that calculator. 




Zezima1234 said:


> Zsu said:
> 
> 
> > recommendation: Make a 1 page file, containing a table of your assets as: property (value based on evaluation report), cash (bank balance report), other assets e.g. car, jewelery, furniture (estimated value), make a sum, then calculate each line + sum in AUD based on an exchange rate of NAB (NAtional Australia Bank), make a printscreen of their homepage, which shows the exchange rate. Sign the document + attach the property evaluation report, the bank balance report, and the prinscreen of the exchange rate.
> ...


----------



## Dienk (Dec 18, 2019)

i1lion said:


> NikhilMoudgil said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, I’m new to this forum. My query is regarding NT 190 visa. I have submitted my EOI on 23 dec with 85 points 263311 (Telecomm. Engg.) as offshore applicant. Also, my wife has submitted NT 190 application with 80 points 254415 (registered nurse critical emergency )as offshore on same date. We don’t have any job letter but we have submitted available jobs there related to our fields. When we should expect the invitation.
> ...


It is possible to be considered to 491 even if you applied to 190 as described in NT website.

"Do I need to submit separate applications for subclass 190 and subclass 491 applications if I wish to be considered both?

No, if you lodge an application for a subclass 190 nomination and are found not to be eligible, we will consider your application for a subclass 491 nomination."


----------



## Dienk (Dec 18, 2019)

NT says you must live there for 6 months before applying however when you go to their application there is a option called "interstate".

That is my case. I am living in Darwin right now but for 1 month only.

My wife is the main applicant. Accountant 75 points, 491, no job offer. However I just got a job offer for a full time position and I have updated my application with that information ( I sent a message + an email).

When I applied I was Interstate and I have provided funds as the offshore people do.

I hope my job offer can boost my application.

By the way, it was applied in 10 Jan. It has passed 45 days while the website says the frametime is 1 month.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Dienk said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > NikhilMoudgil said:
> ...



Yes you are right, please pardon my misguide. I didn’t go through the common questions on MigrationNT site. Apologies.


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

Zsu said:


> recommendation: Make a 1 page file, containing a table of your assets as: property (value based on evaluation report), cash (bank balance report), other assets e.g. car, jewelery, furniture (estimated value), make a sum, then calculate each line + sum in AUD based on an exchange rate of NAB (NAtional Australia Bank), make a printscreen of their homepage, which shows the exchange rate. Sign the document + attach the property evaluation report, the bank balance report, and the prinscreen of the exchange rate.
> Every documents should be in English.


Thank you so much, I guess I got a picture on how to do it.

But what about the job evidence of your occupation being advertised in NT? is there any format you can share? any advice is helpful.

"evidence your occupation has been advertised in the NT multiple times and explanations of how your qualifications and experience match the selection criteria for real job examples" - NT website

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Zsu (May 27, 2018)

Alex patrick said:


> Zsu said:
> 
> 
> > recommendation: Make a 1 page file, containing a table of your assets as: property (value based on evaluation report), cash (bank balance report), other assets e.g. car, jewelery, furniture (estimated value), make a sum, then calculate each line + sum in AUD based on an exchange rate of NAB (NAtional Australia Bank), make a printscreen of their homepage, which shows the exchange rate. Sign the document + attach the property evaluation report, the bank balance report, and the prinscreen of the exchange rate.
> ...


I can share you how I have done it, but please consider that I was not invited in 5 months and I have changed my EOI to SA, and cancelled my EOI to NT.

I have prepared a ca 15pages document. I have done exatly what is written in the NT reguest:


"evidence your occupation has been advertised in the NT multiple times" = printscreen of job advertisments for my profession 

+

"explanations of how your qualifications and experience match the selection criteria for real job examples" = for each advertisment I attached a "cover letter" style explanation how my skills and experiences fulfil all the criteria in the advertisment. 

So it is like you are applying for jobs, and you prove that your skills and experiences match with the criteria in the job advertisments.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Zsu said:


> Alex patrick said:
> 
> 
> > Zsu said:
> ...


You shouldn’t have withdrawn your EOI for NT, all you needed to do was to create another EOI for SA.


----------



## Zsu (May 27, 2018)

i1lion said:


> Zsu said:
> 
> 
> > Alex patrick said:
> ...


It was done by my MARA agent (she said she has done like this). It does not count anymore, since I was invited by SA.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Zsu said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > Zsu said:
> ...


Ok good you already have an invite from SA, congratulations..


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

Zsu said:


> It was done by my MARA agent (she said she has done like this). It does not count anymore, since I was invited by SA.


I am still confused with the format, can you please tell 15 pages of what did you brief in?

Should I make separate pages of each job offer and write how I suit for each job or give all the job offers upto 10 pages with screenshot, requirement and in the 11th page describing how I suit for all the job?

Please advice, as I am doing this on my own.

Thanks.
Alex


----------



## Olasola (Dec 20, 2019)

For those in doubts about DHA allocations as presented by Iscah migration. Same is available on DHA website under the freedom of information section. I believe there might be changes based on State needs.


----------



## Zsu (May 27, 2018)

Alex patrick said:


> Zsu said:
> 
> 
> > It was done by my MARA agent (she said she has done like this). It does not count anymore, since I was invited by SA.
> ...





make explanations separately for each job advertisment.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Olasola said:


> For those in doubts about DHA allocations as presented by Iscah migration. Same is available on DHA website under the freedom of information section. I believe there might be changes based on State needs.


Can you point us there.


----------



## Olasola (Dec 20, 2019)

homeaffairs.gov.au/accessandaccountability/freedomofinformation/disclosurelogs/2019


----------



## Olasola (Dec 20, 2019)

It's on NT migration website.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Olasola said:


> It's on NT migration website.


Please share the link here. Thank you.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

i1lion said:


> Please share the link here. Thank you.


It didn’t show any information on DHA website upon checking the link you shared.
Share link on MigrationNT site.
Thank you.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

i1lion said:


> It didn’t show any information on DHA website upon checking the link you shared.
> Share link on MigrationNT site.
> Thank you.


I have gone through NT’s website back to back and I haven’t come across such information before. Please will be glad if you point me there.


----------



## Olasola (Dec 20, 2019)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs 1 Nov 2019


----------



## Olasola (Dec 20, 2019)

i1lion said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > It didn’t show any information on DHA website upon checking the link you shared.
> ...



https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs 1 Nov 2019


----------



## Olasola (Dec 20, 2019)

Dienk said:


> What is the source for this information please?




https://theterritory.com.au/migrate...-information-if-you-already-live-in-australia

-Other international graduates


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Olasola said:


> https://theterritory.com.au/migrate...-information-if-you-already-live-in-australia
> 
> -Other international graduates


This has nothing to do with professionals.


----------



## Olasola (Dec 20, 2019)

i1lion said:


> Olasola said:
> 
> 
> > https://theterritory.com.au/migrate...-information-if-you-already-live-in-australia
> ...



Wait till you see the outcome of your application. Good luck.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Olasola said:


> Wait till you see the outcome of your application. Good luck.


Thank you.. I wish you well to if you applied for ITA. 
We are all here to encourage ourselves. Your note to me was rather sarcastic.


----------



## Olasola (Dec 20, 2019)

i1lion said:


> Olasola said:
> 
> 
> > Wait till you see the outcome of your application. Good luck.
> ...



https://youtu.be/aXAy3Q_X65E


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Olasola said:


> https://youtu.be/aXAy3Q_X65E


Thank you for the share... all what she said aren’t new..
I wish all awaiting invite best of luck..


----------



## Sukh318063 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hello All!

I'm applying for NT nomination and I need help on one point:

Evidence of recent previous employment in the occupation for which they have provided an assessment.

What documents do I need to prove this point?
I have 5+ years of experience.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Sukh318063 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I'm applying for NT nomination and I need help on one point:
> 
> ...


A letter from your hr or boss stating that you are still employed in the company will do.


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

I opted for the services of a MARN and upon registering they are saying that account type should be "Applicant" not "Migration Agent". Can someone shed some light on this please?


----------



## Sukh318063 (Jan 7, 2020)

i1lion said:


> Sukh318063 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All!
> ...


Do I also need to include job duties, positions held, locations in that letter?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Sukh318063 said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > Sukh318063 said:
> ...


Yes please, and let it state that you are gainfully employed in the company. Although location may not be necessary.


----------



## aldrinsunny (Mar 3, 2020)

hi
can we submit an affidavit of financial support as an evidence for NT 491, instead of bank statement. kindly reply. AS house property, and other Assets are in my father's name.


----------



## Sukh318063 (Jan 7, 2020)

i1lion said:


> Yes please, and let it state that you are gainfully employed in the company. Although location may not be necessary.


Thanks for the reply!

How to show that I'm gainfully employed?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

aldrinsunny said:


> hi
> can we submit an affidavit of financial support as an evidence for NT 491, instead of bank statement. kindly reply. AS house property, and other Assets are in my father's name.


I don’t think affidavit is a good idea, according to NT website what to show for financials are listed there. Assets which must be in your name which include properties,cars,jewelries etc and bank statement. You can also include pension statements if you have.
Best of luck!


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Sukh318063 said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > Yes please, and let it state that you are gainfully employed in the company. Although location may not be necessary.
> ...


----------



## Sukh318063 (Jan 7, 2020)

i1lion said:


> Sukh318063 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply!
> ...


----------



## Sukh318063 (Jan 7, 2020)

i1lion said:


> Sukh318063 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply!
> ...


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Sukh318063 said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > Sukh318063 said:
> ...


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

i1lion said:


> Sukh318063 said:
> 
> 
> > i1lion said:
> ...


----------



## Sukh318063 (Jan 7, 2020)

One more question.

I have attached an evaluation report from an official evaluator on his official letterhead.

Will I still need to provide with the summary of the funds written by me?


----------



## Dienk (Dec 18, 2019)

My status has been updated to "Case Officer Assessment". It was Lodged in 10.01.2020.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Sukh318063 said:


> One more question.
> 
> I have attached an evaluation report from an official evaluator on his official letterhead.
> 
> Will I still need to provide with the summary of the funds written by me?


 The evaluation report you attach is good. But Please do attach any document that will enhance your application so far long it’s from you and it’s verifiable.


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

Dienk said:


> My status has been updated to "Case Officer Assessment". It was Lodged in 10.01.2020.



What is your occupation?


----------



## ufarooqi (Jan 31, 2018)

@Dienk - are you onshore or offshore applicant?
Your time line is 2 months for case officer assigned


----------



## Dienk (Dec 18, 2019)

Accountant, 75, onshore (but interstate when applied). Currently living in Darwin. Partner has a job offer full time and already working in a skilled position. Main applicant unemployed (casual job only) by now. Very low chance to have approved however I provided funds to my application, no one onshore does it.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Dienk said:


> Accountant, 75, onshore (but interstate when applied). Currently living in Darwin. Partner has a job offer full time and already working in a skilled position. Main applicant unemployed (casual job only) by now. Very low chance to have approved however I provided funds to my application, no one onshore does it.


Is it 491 you allowed for, and is 75 plus state point? I think one of the conditions is that you must have received employment. Did you provide employability statement including advert from your occupation and emails from recruiters?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

aldrinsunny said:


> hi
> can we submit an affidavit of financial support as an evidence for NT 491, instead of bank statement. kindly reply. AS house property, and other Assets are in my father's name.


Yes you can provide an affidavit stating your parents will support you if you require funds for your settlement in NT. Get it notarized and attach valuation estimate of property from any registered property advisor. 

P.S: Please show some money in bank as well that should be available. 


Cheers


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Accountant, 95 points (including 15 points of state nomination). 
NT 491 applied by 9 Dec 2019. 
The application status changed to “case officer assessment” on 24 Jan 2020. 
Offshore applicant. Have a job offer in Darwin. 

Do I have the chance to be invited by the NT 491?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

luccc said:


> Accountant, 95 points (including 15 points of state nomination).
> NT 491 applied by 9 Dec 2019.
> The application status changed to â€œcase officer assessmentâ€Â� on 24 Jan 2020.
> Offshore applicant. Have a job offer in Darwin.
> ...


Be hopeful and pray, but you chances are high, since you have a job offer.
Best of Luck!!!


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Please anybody applied as an ICT Business Development Manager for 491!or know someone that applied as such?


----------



## Dienk (Dec 18, 2019)

i1lion said:


> Dienk said:
> 
> 
> > Accountant, 75, onshore (but interstate when applied). Currently living in Darwin. Partner has a job offer full time and already working in a skilled position. Main applicant unemployed (casual job only) by now. Very low chance to have approved however I provided funds to my application, no one onshore does it.
> ...


Job offer is just if offshore. Yes 491 and 75 with SS.

I uploaded 29 positions and 2 invites for interview and statement with around 6 pages


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Dienk said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > Dienk said:
> ...


Ok... stay positive, pray and be hopeful. I think what CO wants to see is traction, that is you proof you want to live and work in NT and you provide all documents requested.
Good luck!!


----------



## aldrinsunny (Mar 3, 2020)

Agronomist said:


> Yes you can provide an affidavit stating your parents will support you if you require funds for your settlement in NT. Get it notarized and attach valuation estimate of property from any registered property advisor.
> 
> P.S: Please show some money in bank as well that should be available.
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## Dienk (Dec 18, 2019)

i1lion said:


> Dienk said:
> 
> 
> > i1lion said:
> ...


Thank you.

I got an answer: refused.

They said I didn't prove my eligibility such as a job offer; there are a limited number of slots for 491; I didn't prove I can be help NT; and they said my partner has a job offer but it doesn't change anything and he needs to apply to his own merits (???).

Disgusting.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Dienk said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > Dienk said:
> ...


Sorry about the outcome... although i has wanted to advise you to encourage your spouse to apply since your spouse has a job, that will be an advantage. Don’t give up, be encouraged.


----------



## Sukh318063 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hello Guys!

I'm submitting my NT application for nomination. Do the Commitment statement needs to be signed by me?


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi 

I submitted my aaplication for NT 190 visa on 16 Jan..the status now is (waiting for admin review)
What does that mean ?

And what are my chances.

Civil Engineer
90 points including nomination points
Ofshore
Submiteed employability statment with 8 vacancies.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Osamahaggag said:


> Hi
> 
> I submitted my aaplication for NT 190 visa on 16 Jan..the status now is (waiting for admin review)
> What does that mean ?
> ...


It means what it infers “awaiting” don’t worry once a case officer is assigned to your application it will be changed to “Case Officer Assessment” exercise patience, mine changed after 10 weeks, some get less time, so it varies.
Regarding your chances nobody knows. Just put in your best in your application, they consider many factors eg employability, contact in NT, commitment etc. NT gives offshore applicant 491 alone, so if your application is successful it’s 491 you will get instead of 190.
So if I am not mistaken your EOI point for 491 will be 100.


----------



## BiancaUy (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi guys! Can somenody advise if it is easier to get 491 instead of 190? My agent just submitted our application for 190 yesterday with only 75 points. We asked them to lodge a separate application for 491 with 85 points but they said they cannot submit 1 application for 190 and another one for 491 at the same time. What should we do? Looking at the thread, I think our chance of getting invited for 190 with 75 poins is close to impossible. My occupation is Recruitment Consultant (223112). Thank you!


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

BiancaUy said:


> Hi guys! Can somenody advise if it is easier to get 491 instead of 190? My agent just submitted our application for 190 yesterday with only 75 points. We asked them to lodge a separate application for 491 with 85 points but they said they cannot submit 1 application for 190 and another one for 491 at the same time. What should we do? Looking at the thread, I think our chance of getting invited for 190 with 75 poins is close to impossible. My occupation is Recruitment Consultant (223112). Thank you!


Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Does someone already get the invitation of NT 491?
Plz let me know


----------



## BiancaUy (Jun 2, 2018)

mrspiggy said:


> BiancaUy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys! Can somenody advise if it is easier to get 491 instead of 190? My agent just submitted our application for 190 yesterday with only 75 points. We asked them to lodge a separate application for 491 with 85 points but they said they cannot submit 1 application for 190 and another one for 491 at the same time. What should we do? Looking at the thread, I think our chance of getting invited for 190 with 75 poins is close to impossible. My occupation is Recruitment Consultant (223112). Thank you!
> ...


----------



## dezzer02 (Feb 18, 2020)

Visa 491 - Management Accountant, Northern Territory

Hi, I am new to this forum, quick question - I have submitted an EOI Visa 491 for NT and applied directly to NT Migration and paid the fee, I have 85 points, IELTS overall score of 8.0, converted my Chartered Accountancy qualification to CPA (Aust) and been awarded fellowship to FCPA due to 20 years senior experience. I am 44 and will be 45 in October. I have checked status on NT migration and it says CO Assessment from January 2020 - any advice on potential outcome or timescales would be greatly received. Thank you


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Accountant, 95 points (including 15 points of state nomination). 
NT 491 applied by 9 Dec 2019. The application status changed to case officer assessment on 24 Jan 2020. Offshore applicant. Have a job offer in Darwin. 

I’m still waiting for the nomination.


----------



## dezzer02 (Feb 18, 2020)

It sounds really promising for you - I've been applying for jobs but nobody will even look at me without a Visa, can I ask how you managed to get a job offer without a visa - thanks in advance


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

dezzer02 said:


> Visa 491 - Management Accountant, Northern Territory
> 
> Hi, I am new to this forum, quick question - I have submitted an EOI Visa 491 for NT and applied directly to NT Migration and paid the fee, I have 85 points, IELTS overall score of 8.0, converted my Chartered Accountancy qualification to CPA (Aust) and been awarded fellowship to FCPA due to 20 years senior experience. I am 44 and will be 45 in October. I have checked status on NT migration and it says CO Assessment from January 2020 - any advice on potential outcome or timescales would be greatly received. Thank you


First, are you offshore or onshore. 
Second as long as you meet all MigrationNT’s requirements which is submitting an employability statement with proof of advertisement of your occupation or closely related ones, including emails threads from recruiters where u applied, commitment statement, financial statement etc. All things been equal an invite will be given. Although as I heard they have minimal space for 491 applicants.
Best of luck!!!


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

luccc said:


> Accountant, 95 points (including 15 points of state nomination).
> NT 491 applied by 9 Dec 2019. The application status changed to case officer assessment on 24 Jan 2020. Offshore applicant. Have a job offer in Darwin.
> 
> Iâ€™️m still waiting for the nomination.


Your application quickly changed from awaiting to CO assessment, mine took 10weeks to change. I think there a lots of Accountants. Good that you have a job offer, it will really enhance your application, I hope you submitted a convincing commitment statement. 
Do you by chance know if any ICT Business Development Manager who applies to NT?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

dezzer02 said:


> It sounds really promising for you - I've been applying for jobs but nobody will even look at me without a Visa, can I ask how you managed to get a job offer without a visa - thanks in advance


Where are you applying from and what’s your occupation?


----------



## dezzer02 (Feb 18, 2020)

Off shore


----------



## nehachaudhary (Mar 11, 2020)

*190 nt nomination*

HELLO EVERYONE,
I am living in NT from last 10 months. I am working as an account assistant. I am fulfulling all condition to the NT. I have 65 points for 190 including state points. I applied for nt nomination oh 4th march,. Currently i am holding a 485 visa. My visa is expiring in 2 months.Currently my application status is case officer assessment. Anyone know about the processing time? 
thankyou.


----------



## Amir_S (Mar 10, 2020)

nehachaudhary said:


> HELLO EVERYONE,
> I am living in NT from last 10 months. I am working as an account assistant. I am fulfulling all condition to the NT. I have 65 points for 190 including state points. I applied for nt nomination oh 4th march,. Currently i am holding a 485 visa. My visa is expiring in 2 months.Currently my application status is case officer assessment. Anyone know about the processing time?
> thankyou.


Email them, call them, go there, whatever you do, let them know about your visa expiry time limit. I've heard in some cases they handle it quicker for special cases.


----------



## nehachaudhary (Mar 11, 2020)

Amir_S said:


> Email them, call them, go there, whatever you do, let them know about your visa expiry time limit. I've heard in some cases they handle it quicker for special cases.


Thanks for your suggestion. My case officer texted in my nt nomination account about some query about payslips. This means my application is already processed.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

BiancaUy said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> > BiancaUy said:
> ...


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

nehachaudhary said:


> Amir_S said:
> 
> 
> > Email them, call them, go there, whatever you do, let them know about your visa expiry time limit. I've heard in some cases they handle it quicker for special cases.
> ...


You submitted payslips as evidence of job. Please can you share what queries were raised.
Thank you..


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

nehachaudhary said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. My case officer texted in my nt nomination account about some query about payslips. This means my application is already processed.


Can you tell how much time usually it take after case officer assessment?


----------



## nehachaudhary (Mar 11, 2020)

i1lion said:


> You submitted payslips as evidence of job. Please can you share what queries were raised.
> Thank you..


HELLO,
I am doing two jobs and i have two bank accounts. I am taking both pays in separate accounts(commonwealth & westpac) ,
JOB - 1 in commonwealth
jOB -2 in westpac 
but I took only one fortnight pay of my 2nd job in my commonwealth account instead of westpac account, so the offficer asked me like why there is only ft pay in commonwealth account?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

nehachaudhary said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > You submitted payslips as evidence of job. Please can you share what queries were raised.
> ...


Ok, hope you have clarified it with your CO? Best of luck!!!


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Why the offshore applicant need to wait for six months, although the status is case officer assessment? What is the case officer doing? They need to take six months to assess ?!


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

luccc said:


> Why the offshore applicant need to wait for six months, although the status is case officer assessment? What is the case officer doing? They need to take six months to assess ?![/QUOTE
> 
> 😀😀 rules are rules...


----------



## vxn8231 (Mar 14, 2020)

Hello all ,

I and my partner applied 190 NT in October last year, and got rejected. We are all full-time employed with a 18-month contract each and finished our 6 months in August. We are social workers working for a government agency. We were rejected because apparently 190 is ~only~ considered for those who work in the NT at least 2 years. We have called and spoke to the official migration office and got advised even if we have 18 months contract, it won't really show that we will be committed to stay in the NT with 190.

We are then advised to apply for 491. 3 months passed and there is no news yet. We are pretty much losing hope now.

Our one year is coming in a couple of months. Do you reckon we should wait for our 1 year work experience and reapply for 190 again? Or is it not worth it?

My partner is a main applicant for 485 and I am a dependent. Can I become a primary applicant and apply for 190 instead? Also, is it ok for us to apply separately, instead of me beind dependent on you because we are all accredited and have full time jobs and IELTS 7 all band?

Our 18-month contract ends when our 485 ends. So is it possible for us to apply for another working visa to complete our 2 years living in the NT, then try again with 190?

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

vxn8231 said:


> Hello all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, first I will like to say sorry for the disappointment in getting the invite for 190, from what you wrote it appears you and your spouse are in NT working as contract staffs with visa 485 expiring soon. Please it is very important that you pay attention to details on NT’s website because if you did you could have waited to apply for 491 or the visa 489 before it was closed by the Australian government.
If you have applied for the 491 then I will advise you wait, also if you feel your timeline is right to apply for the 190 then go ahead and apply. If you are eligible to apply you can go ahead.Have you considered applying to other states or is it only NT you have chosen to stay.


----------



## Elly10 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hello Everyone,
I applied for 190 nomination on 6th March.
My point is 70 including SS, onshore (not studied in NT, No relatives in NT), Accountant General.
My application status is case officer assessment. I’ve lived in NT for 7 months, and also worked as an accounting officer for 7 months. But my partner is not working at the moment. Can I get 190 nomination until 10th May? Because my graduate visa will be expired on that day... I’m really worried... Is anyone in the same situation as me?


----------



## Wasimexpat (Sep 18, 2019)

It is very unlikely you get the nomination for 190 as it is solely for NT graduates, and NT is very strict on that.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Elly10 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I applied for 190 nomination on 6th March.
> My point is 70 including SS, onshore (not studied in NT, No relatives in NT), Accountant General.
> My application status is case officer assessment. Iâ€™️ve lived in NT for 7 months, and also worked as an accounting officer for 7 months. But my partner is not working at the moment. Can I get 190 nomination until 10th May? Because my graduate visa will be expired on that day...
> ...


Why don’t you apply for 491.


----------



## BiancaUy (Jun 2, 2018)

Same thing we are thinking of but apparently my agent submitted application for 190 instead of 491. In this case, if we are rejected for 190, will they automatically consider us for 491?


----------



## nehachaudhary (Mar 11, 2020)

Elly10 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I applied for 190 nomination on 6th March.
> My point is 70 including SS, onshore (not studied in NT, No relatives in NT), Accountant General.
> My application status is case officer assessment. I’ve lived in NT for 7 months, and also worked as an accounting officer for 7 months. But my partner is not working at the moment. Can I get 190 nomination until 10th May? Because my graduate visa will be expired on that day... I’m really worried... Is anyone in the same situation as me?


Hello, I also applied for 190 NOMINATION ON 5TH MARCH. I am also working as an account assistant FROM LAST 8 months. My 485 visa is expiring on 8 th of may 2020. my ststus is also CASE OFFICER ASSESSMENT.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

BiancaUy said:


> Same thing we are thinking of but apparently my agent submitted application for 190 instead of 491. In this case, if we are rejected for 190, will they automatically consider us for 491?


 That’s what their website says. I hope it is that way.


----------



## alice rx (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi , 
I am going to file for 491 visa. my occupation comes under STSOL. In-order To obtain partner skill 5 point, does he have to be under the same STSOL as mine. His occupation comes under MLTSSL.
Please clarify !


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

alice rx said:


> Hi ,
> I am going to file for 491 visa. my occupation comes under STSOL. In-order To obtain partner skill 5 point, does he have to be under the same STSOL as mine. His occupation comes under MLTSSL.
> Please clarify !


 Yes I think so. But you can claim 5 points from English. Unless you desire to have for skill assessment and English which makes a total of 10 points.


----------



## alice rx (Apr 17, 2019)

i1lion said:


> Yes I think so. But you can claim 5 points from English. Unless you desire to have for skill assessment and English which makes a total of 10 points.


Thank you for your reply. But to claim that 5 point, do we have to be in the same SOL ? I come under STSOL and my partner comes under MLTSSL. will that possible to claim 5 points?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

alice rx said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I think so. But you can claim 5 points from English. Unless you desire to have for skill assessment and English which makes a total of 10 points.
> ...


To claim the 5 points for occupation, if it hasn’t been changed, you have to be under the same SOL, but you can give it a try. When filling EOI they just ask if you are claiming spouse point in both ( occupation n English). So u can give it a try.


----------



## Olasola (Dec 20, 2019)

vxn8231 said:


> Hello all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you will get nomination for 491 that you have applied for. Give it time. They will call you. Not sure if you will get for 190 as you haven't studied at CDU or lived in NT for 2 years.


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

NT 491 Offshore applicants will be delayed due to the virus???


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

luccc said:


> NT 491 Offshore applicants will be delayed due to the virus???


 Nobody knows, but i don’t think so. There maybe slight drags in the rate at which they work. DOHA is still giving grants. I saw someone’s own today online.


----------



## ufarooqi (Jan 31, 2018)

For Canadian immigration there is a service called CAIPS notes. This service gives you immigration notes on your file, which essentially mean you can know the high level status of your file. Is there any service like that for Australia regional visas?


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Does someone who knows where can see the data of the nomination of 491?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ufarooqi said:


> For Canadian immigration there is a service called CAIPS notes. This service gives you immigration notes on your file, which essentially mean you can know the high level status of your file. Is there any service like that for Australia regional visas?


Unfortunately not
Only those who have applied for citizenship, can submit a FOI request and get the case file notes
Nothing for other visa applicants 

Cheers


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

In response to the evolving COVID-19 outbreak the Australian Government announced closure of its borders effective from Friday 20 March 2020 at 9pm EST (Eastern Standard Time).

In light of this MigrationNT will stop accepting offshore General Skilled Migration applications for the Northern Territory nomination effective from 12 midnight on Tuesday 24 March 2020 until further notice.

Existing applications received and paid will still be processed in accordance with current service standards.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

luccc said:


> In response to the evolving COVID-19 outbreak the Australian Government announced closure of its borders effective from Friday 20 March 2020 at 9pm EST (Eastern Standard Time).
> 
> In light of this MigrationNT will stop accepting offshore General Skilled Migration applications for the Northern Territory nomination effective from 12 midnight on Tuesday 24 March 2020 until further notice.
> 
> Existing applications received and paid will still be processed in accordance with current service standards.


This is on their website.


----------



## ajayidebo (Feb 13, 2020)

Ya 'll should be safe in this Covid19 times. God protect us all


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Does Someone offshore already get NT 491 nomination?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

luccc said:


> Does Someone offshore already get NT 491 nomination?


 Nobody I know of.


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

They started reviewing applications. My status changed asking for spouse PTE scorecard and my PTE scorecard code.


----------



## bilalyasin248 (Dec 10, 2017)

sketharapu said:


> They started reviewing applications. My status changed asking for spouse PTE scorecard and my PTE scorecard code.


Gratz thats good news, what is your Occupation, Nationality, are you Offshore?


----------



## nehachaudhary (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello guyz. I applied for my nomination on 4 th march. I have just 4 weeks left for my visa expiry . Can i tell my case officer about my visa expiry?


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

I just realized that my consultant uploaded my old PTE scores both in skillselect and Northern Territory portal. What should I do now?

Nationalty: Indian
Occupation: 224712
Offshore

Kind regards,
Sreekanth


----------



## anjankumart (Jan 10, 2020)

sketharapu said:


> I just realized that my consultant uploaded my old PTE scores both in skillselect and Northern Territory portal. What should I do now?
> 
> Nationalty: Indian
> Occupation: 224712
> ...


Please send an email to support to amend files, probably add recent score cards as attachments.


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

Do you know their email id?


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

I just dropped message in Northern Territory application portal. I also need to change in Skillselect. If I change in skillselect, will it effect my NT application?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

sketharapu said:


> They started reviewing applications. My status changed asking for spouse PTE scorecard and my PTE scorecard code.


Were you claiming spouse point?


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

I am claiming spouse English competency score


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

sketharapu said:


> I am claiming spouse English competency score


Ok, but you initially didn’t include in your application?


----------



## ajayidebo (Feb 13, 2020)

Congratulations. You are almost there now. Please when did you submit your application and when did it change to Case Officer Assessment before this?




sketharapu said:


> They started reviewing applications. My status changed asking for spouse PTE scorecard and my PTE scorecard code.


----------



## danu11534 (Oct 28, 2019)

Do I have a chance to qualify 491 NT if I have 85 points including state sponsorship ?
My Assessment - 233914: Engineering Technologist


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

danu11534 said:


> Do I have a chance to qualify 491 NT if I have 85 points including state sponsorship ?
> My Assessment - 233914: Engineering Technologist


Are you offshore or onshore?


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

Though I have replied in Private message, I will respond here as well so that it will be helpful to others. I have submitted my application in January. Case officer assigned on 08th April


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

i1lion said:


> Ok, but you initially didn’t include in your application?


No I have included


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

Sorry for confusion. Actually my consultant uploaded spouse passport instead of Spouse PTE score card. Another mistake he did is he uploaded my old PTE score card instead of recent one in which I scored 90 in all


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

sketharapu said:


> Sorry for confusion. Actually my consultant uploaded spouse passport instead of Spouse PTE score card. Another mistake he did is he uploaded my old PTE score card instead of recent one in which I scored 90 in all


Your consultant must be high on cheap drugs, these are silly and avoidable mistakes. I hope you have resolved everything. So you just got CO contact yesterday 8th April, which date in January did you apply?


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi I’m an offshore NT 491 applicant. My status is case officer assessment until 24 Jan 2020. I already have submitted my application of 491 for 4 months. Still don’t have any information to get from the NT government.


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

Applied on Jan 9th 2020


----------



## Enee (Apr 9, 2020)

With coronavirus and loss of jobs in NT, do we know if NT is still open to offshore 491 applicants?


----------



## Enee (Apr 9, 2020)

Applied on MigrationNT portal on 9th December 2019. Status changed to ''Case Officer Assessment'' on 21st January 2020. Since then, no change. Any idea what could be delaying a decision? Or how much longer before a decision is made? Also, do we know anyone who has received or been declined a 491 visa application yet?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Enee said:


> With coronavirus and loss of jobs in NT, do we know if NT is still open to offshore 491 applicants?


NT is no more taking applications from offshore applicants. Information is on their website.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Enee said:


> Applied on MigrationNT portal on 9th December 2019. Status changed to ''Case Officer Assessment'' on 21st January 2020. Since then, no change. Any idea what could be delaying a decision? Or how much longer before a decision is made? Also, do we know anyone who has received or been declined a 491 visa application yet?


It states on their website that for offshore applicants response time is 6 months. So we are all hoping for the best.


----------



## timonpark (May 10, 2018)

Hi I have few questions about NT 190 visa. I will be a NSW graduate and hoping to move to NT find a job and then apply 190 VISA. My total points wil be 85+5(state) with no work experience. Does having 6 months work experience at NT qualify me for the 190? My occupation is in the list. Am i missing any information?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

timonpark said:


> Hi I have few questions about NT 190 visa. I will be a NSW graduate and hoping to move to NT find a job and then apply 190 VISA. My total points wil be 85+5(state) with no work experience. Does having 6 months work experience at NT qualify me for the 190? My occupation is in the list. Am i missing any information?


I don’t understand the reluctance of the member in giving the Anzsco code when asking a question 

Cheers


----------



## timonpark (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> I don’t understand the reluctance of the member in giving the Anzsco code when asking a question
> 
> Cheers


first time posting, didn't know what info were relevant. It's Secondary Teacher- 241411


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

timonpark said:


> Hi I have few questions about NT 190 visa. I will be a NSW graduate and hoping to move to NT find a job and then apply 190 VISA. My total points wil be 85+5(state) with no work experience. Does having 6 months work experience at NT qualify me for the 190? My occupation is in the list. Am i missing any information?


You may get 491 and not 190 unless NT makes an exception 

These guidelines apply to former international students who have not completed at least two years of study in the NT.

If you are in this group the NT Government will consider applications only when you have done all of the following:

lived in the NT for at least six months
worked full-time in the nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation for six months in the NT immediately before applying for NT nomination
been paid at the NT market rate for the skilled occupation in which you have been employed in the NT for six months
demonstrated employment prospects in your field, in the NT and a genuine intention to live and work in the NT for at least three years after your visa is granted.
These students will generally only be considered for subclass 491 visa nomination however, the NT Government will decide on applications for subclass 190 nominations on a case-by-case basis. Exceptions may be considered, but only in compelling circumstances.

Cheers


----------



## BrownMan (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey all, just joined today. Have few questions regarding NT 491 nomination.
My Profile:
I got positive skills assessment for 233914 Engineering Technologist
Total points in EOI 70 including State Nomination. 
I am currently living in Sydney
Don’t have experience in nominated occupation. 

As per my research I am not eligible for any sate 491 nomination, except for NT I hope. Since in the NT website when I tried for applying it states: Your application type has been identified as: Interstate - I take this msg as that I may apply?

There are 13 mandatory documents for upload, and I don’t know what to upload for ;
Evidence of recent previous employment in the occupation for which they have provided an assessment ( I don’t have nominated occupation experience) what to do?

Will I be eligible to apply?


----------



## NikhilMoudgil (Feb 21, 2020)

NikhilMoudgil said:


> Hi All, I’m new to this forum. My query is regarding NT 190 visa. I have submitted my EOI on 23 dec with 85 points 263311 (Telecomm. Engg.) as offshore applicant. Also, my wife has submitted NT 190 application with 80 points 254415 (registered nurse critical emergency )as offshore on same date. We don’t have any job letter but we have submitted available jobs there related to our fields. When we should expect the invitation.


Regarding 254415, Two weeks ago I got a reply from NT Govt. and they requested to resubmit my spouse PTE score report & skill assessment which we submit on the same day. After that, I did not get any response from NT.
Regarding 263311, Last week we got a reply from NT Govt. and they requested my PTE score report no. which we provided on the same day. After that, I did not get any response from NT.
This is just an update regarding our files.

Did anyone get 190 or 491 NT invite?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

NikhilMoudgil said:


> NikhilMoudgil said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, I’m new to this forum. My query is regarding NT 190 visa. I have submitted my EOI on 23 dec with 85 points 263311 (Telecomm. Engg.) as offshore applicant. Also, my wife has submitted NT 190 application with 80 points 254415 (registered nurse critical emergency )as offshore on same date. We don’t have any job letter but we have submitted available jobs there related to our fields. When we should expect the invitation.
> ...


I want to believe you are offshore.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

BrownMan said:


> Hey all, just joined today. Have few questions regarding NT 491 nomination.
> My Profile:
> I got positive skills assessment for 233914 Engineering Technologist
> Total points in EOI 70 including State Nomination.
> ...


Did you claim employment point fit assessment?


----------



## timonpark (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> You may get 491 and not 190 unless NT makes an exception
> 
> These guidelines apply to former international students who have not completed at least two years of study in the NT.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed information. Do you have any information on what would be the best option for me to get PR. Just work a year and hope that 90 points will be enough at that time for 189? Seems like 190 is even more difficult which I had assumed would be easier.


----------



## timonpark (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> You may get 491 and not 190 unless NT makes an exception
> 
> These guidelines apply to former international students who have not completed at least two years of study in the NT.
> 
> ...


just re-read your post. I am completing my 2 years Masters in NSW. Does that mean I qualify with just 6 months of living and work experience or still very unlikely?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

timonpark said:


> just re-read your post. I am completing my 2 years Masters in NSW. Does that mean I qualify with just 6 months of living and work experience or still very unlikely?


You qualify doesn’t mean that the state will sponsor you for sure
You just become eligible to apply, so you get the foot in the door, and much ahead of other applicants 

The state will decide based on what other applicants they have in their pipeline 

Cheers


----------



## BrownMan (Apr 10, 2020)

i1lion said:


> Did you claim employment point fit assessment?


I did not claim any employment point in the assessment.

looks like it is asking it has a mandatory document, and i dont have any.. what should i upload for this?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

BrownMan said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > Did you claim employment point fit assessment?
> ...


I will advise you call their number and ask them. You should get an appropriate answer to this question.


----------



## Intfur (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi All,

Could someone guide me on the below?

1. How long does it usually takes after the status changes to "Case Officer Assessment"?

2. What could be the next status after this (either positive or negative)?


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

It takes 3 months. We are waiting for outcome since Last January 2020






Intfur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could someone guide me on the below?
> 
> ...


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

One from my agent gets the NT 491 nomination. He is offshore and petroleum engineering. He applied 13 Jan 2020 and got the nomination on 8 Apr. Because he’s IELTS will due on 10 Apr 2020.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

luccc said:


> One from my agent gets the NT 491 nomination. He is offshore and petroleum engineering. He applied 13 Jan 2020 and got the nomination on 8 Apr. Because heâ€™️s IELTS will due on 10 Apr 2020.


Congrats to the fellow. But that was fast. 2 months and few days.


----------



## shabee (Apr 16, 2020)

I submitted a nomination request few days ago. I have 95(including state points) points and my occupation is in the list. But I don't have NT experiance. Will I get nomination? Is there anyone who got nomination with similar conditions?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabee said:


> I submitted a nomination request few days ago. I have 95(including state points) points and my occupation is in the list. But I don't have NT experiance. Will I get nomination? Is there anyone who got nomination with similar conditions?


Give your Anzsco code 
More the details you give, better the chances of getting a meaningful response 

Cheers


----------



## shabee (Apr 16, 2020)

NB said:


> shabee said:
> 
> 
> > I submitted a nomination request few days ago. I have 95(including state points) points and my occupation is in the list. But I don't have NT experiance. Will I get nomination? Is there anyone who got nomination with similar conditions?
> ...


It is 221111 - General Accountant


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi I am also an Accountant and an offshore NT 491 applicant. My status is case officer assessment until 24 Jan 2020. I already have submitted my application of 491 for 4 months. Still do not have any information to get from the NT government.


Are you offshore or onshore? Do you have a job offer?


----------



## shabee (Apr 16, 2020)

luccc said:


> Hi I am also an Accountant and an offshore NT 491 applicant. My status is case officer assessment until 24 Jan 2020. I already have submitted my application of 491 for 4 months. Still do not have any information to get from the NT government.
> 
> 
> Are you offshore or onshore? Do you have a job offer?


I'm in Darwin and living here more than 6 months. I don't have a offer from related field. But I'm doing a part time job. It is not related at all. Somewhere I saw that 491 for offshore applicants are closed currently due to COVID. But I'm not sure.


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

luccc said:


> Hi I am also an Accountant and an offshore NT 491 applicant. My status is case officer assessment until 24 Jan 2020. I already have submitted my application of 491 for 4 months. Still do not have any information to get from the NT government.
> 
> 
> Are you offshore or onshore? Do you have a job offer?


You can expect an email anytime soon. I submitted my application on Dec 23rd and received an email from NT asking for my partner's IELTS score card on April 4th.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Sahil050 said:


> luccc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I am also an Accountant and an offshore NT 491 applicant. My status is case officer assessment until 24 Jan 2020. I already have submitted my application of 491 for 4 months. Still do not have any information to get from the NT government.
> ...


Did you claim partner point?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

i1lion said:


> Sahil050 said:
> 
> 
> > luccc said:
> ...


I mean during your application, did you claim the partner point and you didn’t initially include scorecard, and I guess you are offshore, or are you onshore?


----------



## nehachaudhary (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello everyone, 
Can someone suggest me the best immigration lawyer to apply for 491 nomination.


----------



## nehachaudhary (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello everyone, can someone please suggest me the best immigration consultant in the Northern Territory to apply for 491 visa nomination.


----------



## nehachaudhary (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello everyone,
My nt nomination for 190 got rejected today. Is there any chances i can get the nt nomination again.
Accountant , 65 points , on shore, living in Nt from last 1 year. 
I am working as a retail and account assistant. They did not considered it as a closely related occupation and refused my application. Can I apply it again ? I applied it myself but now i want to apply through migration consultant.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

nehachaudhary said:


> Hello everyone,
> My nt nomination for 190 got rejected today. Is there any chances i can get the nt nomination again.
> Accountant , 65 points , on shore, living in Nt from last 1 year.
> I am working as a retail and account assistant. They did not considered it as a closely related occupation and refused my application. Can I apply it again ? I applied it myself but now i want to apply through migration consultant.


Did they give a reason for refusing your application, considering you are onshore and work in your occupation?


----------



## nehachaudhary (Mar 11, 2020)

They said
Regrettably you have not provided satisfactory evidence of employment for at least 6 months within your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation within the NT. No further correspondence will be made with regard to this application..


----------



## ACtiveuser2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

nehachaudhary said:


> They said
> Regrettably you have not provided satisfactory evidence of employment for at least 6 months within your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation within the NT. No further correspondence will be made with regard to this application..


How can they say it’s not a nominated occupation if someone is working as an assistant accountant..totally insane...and there are Still people who r applying with age care, housekeeping even with cleaning job...Any way best of luck for your 491.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

One of my friend got her nomination for 491 (NT) on 17 April, offshore, occupation HR Advisor.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Agronomist said:


> One of my friend got her nomination for 491 (NT) on 17 April, offshore, occupation HR Advisor.


This is good news. Congrats to her. More of this in Jesus Name.


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Congrats～
Why we are Accountants so......
I already submitted my 491 applicants for 4 more months
Offshore and have a job offer. 
So worried and nervous

Pray~


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi Do your friend have a job offer?


----------



## ajayidebo (Feb 13, 2020)

Congratulations to your friend. Please provide information such as when he/she submitted, case officer assessment appointment and total points. 




Agronomist said:


> One of my friend got her nomination for 491 (NT) on 17 April, offshore, occupation HR Advisor.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

luccc said:


> Hi Do your friend have a job offer?



She got no job offer.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

ajayidebo said:


> Congratulations to your friend. Please provide information such as when he/she submitted, case officer assessment appointment and total points.


She applied on 9 Dec, 2019. Case officer appointed on 20 Jan, 2020 and total points 85.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

nehachaudhary said:


> Hello everyone,
> Can someone suggest me the best immigration lawyer to apply for 491 nomination.


you can inbox me for further details.


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

Agronomist said:


> She applied on 9 Dec, 2019. Case officer appointed on 20 Jan, 2020 and total points 85.



Interesting and good news indeed. I applied on the same date and my status changed on the 20th January as well. However, I did send them a message asking them to upload verifiable pieces of documents showing my financial capacity as I mistakenly attached only the cover page, which shows the breakdown of my assets and the total amount.

249311 Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages
85 points the date I lodged the application, became 75 points on Dec 24th, 2019 when I turned 40.

Still waiting

Keep sending news and updates. Appreciate them a lot. All the best to us.


----------



## ajayidebo (Feb 13, 2020)

This is very nice. Happy for her. She got the response approximately 3 months after the appointment of case officer. Not bad at all. Wish they could be faster tho 




Agronomist said:


> ajayidebo said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations to your friend. Please provide information such as when he/she submitted, case officer assessment appointment and total points.
> ...


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Anyone who is an accountant and offshore get the NT 491 nomination?


----------



## Enee (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi. I applied for HR Advisor, offshore as well. Applied 9th December, CO assessment on 22nd January. On 14th April, sent a message to ask if I need to provide evidence of further increase in my savings (although my original submission on 9th December is already above the minimum funds required). Haven't got a reply till now. But noticed in the portal that an action had been taken on my application on 17th April but I haven't got any messages in my mail or in the portal. What could be happening? Any idea?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Enee said:


> Hi. I applied for HR Advisor, offshore as well. Applied 9th December, CO assessment on 22nd January. On 14th April, sent a message to ask if I need to provide evidence of further increase in my savings (although my original submission on 9th December is already above the minimum funds required). Haven't got a reply till now. But noticed in the portal that an action had been taken on my application on 17th April but I haven't got any messages in my mail or in the portal. What could be happening? Any idea?


What kind of activity did you notice on your portal, was it that your uploaded documents changed from accepted to viewed? I also sent an email around 8th March about funds. No response from them. I applied on the 12th Dec, CO was assigned to me 04-03. I think you should get a response from them soon.


----------



## Enee (Apr 9, 2020)

i1lion said:


> What kind of activity did you notice on your portal, was it that your uploaded documents changed from accepted to viewed? I also sent an email around 8th March about funds. No response from them. I applied on the 12th Dec, CO was assigned to me 04-03. I think you should get a response from them soon.


That's the weird thing … I haven't noticed anything on my portal, even though it indicates that ''last action taken'' was on the 17th April … As I mentioned, last thing I did was to send an email on the 14th April to which I haven't got a response … Since 22nd January, my application status has been reading ''Case Officer Assessment'' … Whatever is happening, I'm hoping it's positive ...


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Enee said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of activity did you notice on your portal, was it that your uploaded documents changed from accepted to viewed? I also sent an email around 8th March about funds. No response from them. I applied on the 12th Dec, CO was assigned to me 04-03. I think you should get a response from them soon.
> ...


That’s the spirit.. let all hope we get positive response from MigrationNT.
Best of luck!!!


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Enee said:


> That's the weird thing … I haven't noticed anything on my portal, even though it indicates that ''last action taken'' was on the 17th April … As I mentioned, last thing I did was to send an email on the 14th April to which I haven't got a response … Since 22nd January, my application status has been reading ''Case Officer Assessment'' … Whatever is happening, I'm hoping it's positive ...


If your occupation is also HR Advisor and your timeline is same as of my friend who got nomination, than there is something wrong. How well you have shown your employability evidence ? 


Regards


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Agronomist said:


> Enee said:
> 
> 
> > That's the weird thing … I haven't noticed anything on my portal, even though it indicates that ''last action taken'' was on the 17th April … As I mentioned, last thing I did was to send an email on the 14th April to which I haven't got a response … Since 22nd January, my application status has been reading ''Case Officer Assessment'' … Whatever is happening, I'm hoping it's positive ...
> ...


I kind of doubt if there’s something wrong, I guess it all depend on CO. For example someone we applied the same timeline just got assigned to a CO and I got mine since early last month.


----------



## thaithao0512 (Jun 3, 2019)

Hi, my case was submitted in Feb 20, and in 14 April I found the officer request for partner score evidence. I have provided and the documents (partner english score evidence) now is ticked "accepted". No other request. 
However, the status of my application is still "Awaiting for outstanding documents". Does anyone have same issue?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

thaithao0512 said:


> Hi, my case was submitted in Feb 20, and in 14 April I found the officer request for partner score evidence. I have provided and the documents (partner english score evidence) now is ticked "accepted". No other request.
> However, the status of my application is still "Awaiting for outstanding documents". Does anyone have same issue?


Did you claim partners point on your EOI and at MigrationNT application site? If you have provided what was demanded for email your CO.


----------



## Surent5 (Apr 19, 2020)

*242211 Vocational Teacher (NON Trades)*

Hi guys,

Please see my below profile and I'm an applicant from Sri Lanka (Overseas)

Age : 31
Job : Univeristy Lecturer (Business Management)
Work Experience : 3 years
Education : Masters (not from Aussie). 
VETASSESS : DONE and Job code is 242211
IELTS : 8 in all (R, W, S, L)
Single.

I already registered with a lawyer but he says I need a job offer to obtain 491 VISA in NT.

What are your thoughts guys? Please advise. 

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Surent5 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please see my below profile and I'm an applicant from Sri Lanka (Overseas)
> 
> ...


Please don’t let anybody deceive you, you don’t need any job to apply, all you need is proof that your job is been advertised in the NT job portal, apply to these jobs and get real time response from recruiters and apply with employability statement.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

i1lion said:


> Surent5 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


But since you are not in NT, NT has stopped taking applications from offshore applicants till further notice.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

i1lion said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > Surent5 said:
> ...


Please try applying to South Australia.


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

thaithao0512 said:


> Hi, my case was submitted in Feb 20, and in 14 April I found the officer request for partner score evidence. I have provided and the documents (partner english score evidence) now is ticked "accepted". No other request.
> However, the status of my application is still "Awaiting for outstanding documents". Does anyone have same issue?



Same with me. I called them today morning and they said from their end the status is Application under review. So no need to worry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surent5 (Apr 19, 2020)

i1lion said:


> Please try applying to South Australia.


Thanks for your feedback. South Australia needs job offer too right?

And is NT not accepting due to COVID19? Would you mind advising where do you find these information from?

Thanks so much.


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

i1lion said:


> Did you claim partners point on your EOI and at MigrationNT application site? If you have provided what was demanded for email your CO.



They will ask spouse English competency scorecard. If you are claiming spouse skill as well, then you need to submit skill assessment document 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Surent5 said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > Please try applying to South Australia.
> ...


SA don’t need job offer, all your require to apply is on their website, also all the information about NT is on their website. You can google and you’ll be pointed to the migration website.


----------



## Surent5 (Apr 19, 2020)

i1lion said:


> SA don’t need job offer, all your require to apply is on their website, also all the information about NT is on their website. You can google and you’ll be pointed to the migration website.


Thanks. SA needs 95 points correct?

Sorry about multiple questions.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Surent5 said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > SA don’t need job offer, all your require to apply is on their website, also all the information about NT is on their website. You can google and you’ll be pointed to the migration website.
> ...


All the states as long as you have 65 or more you are eligible to apply.


----------



## shabee (Apr 16, 2020)

Is there anyone who currently lives in NT and applied for 491 from the Accounting stream?


----------



## tracylong3247 (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi

I have applied for 491 offshore visa - 411713 Family Support Worker. I have noticed this morning that on the MigrationNT portal my application now states 'case officer assessment'..Any ideas how long this can take.. So far it has been at 'waiting for admin review' for 10 weeks

Thanks very much


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

Did they ask any additional documents?


----------



## tracylong3247 (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi

No they have not requested any further documentation at this time. The documents just show as accepted on the portal


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

Ok there is no definite timeline for invitation/rejection. All you can do is wait


----------



## tracylong3247 (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you..the waiting around for a decision is awful as no guarantee of visa  and it could be a further few months yet. Have you received your visa?


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

No, I am on the same boat as you. All my documents are accepted and waiting for their decision 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracylong3247 (Apr 20, 2020)

How long have you been waiting. 

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

I have submitted my application on Jan 9th. Status changed 13 days ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moataz_alsbak (Aug 1, 2018)

any news for today, did anybody hear that any acceptance or rejections?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

moataz_alsbak said:


> any news for today, did anybody hear that any acceptance or rejections?


Few acceptance, and rejection as well.
Let’s hope and pray, as long as you meet their requirements as offshore applicants eg real response from recruiters, convincing commitment statements, your financial statements also (stated in AUD$) and if you have a family or friend in NT will be an added advantage, then one should be fine.
Best of luck everyone!!!


----------



## ajayidebo (Feb 13, 2020)

Fingers crossed! We will all get there in one piece. Permit me to ask, is there a WhatsApp Group for NT applicants? If there is, can you please add me. 

Also, for rejections, I noticed that so far when they reject an application the response usually comes under 24/48 hours after the status changed to Case Officer Assessment. Have you experienced difference in this observation from your end? Thanks a lot




i1lion said:


> Few acceptance, and rejection as well.
> Let’s hope and pray, as long as you meet their requirements as offshore applicants eg real response from recruiters, convincing commitment statements, your financial statements also (stated in AUD$) and if you have a family or friend in NT will be an added advantage, then one should be fine.
> Best of luck everyone!!!


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

ajayidebo said:


> Fingers crossed! We will all get there in one piece. Permit me to ask, is there a WhatsApp Group for NT applicants? If there is, can you please add me.
> 
> Also, for rejections, I noticed that so far when they reject an application the response usually comes under 24/48 hours after the status changed to Case Officer Assessment. Have you experienced difference in this observation from your end? Thanks a lot
> 
> ...



Outcome rejection is not like that. As i know 4 people got rejection after waiting 4months. Last week only they got rejection.


----------



## ajayidebo (Feb 13, 2020)

Wow! Thanks for the information. Can you please share some of the reasons why they rejected their applications? 




prun said:


> Outcome rejection is not like that. As i know 4 people got rejection after waiting 4months. Last week only they got rejection.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

prun said:


> ajayidebo said:
> 
> 
> > Fingers crossed! We will all get there in one piece. Permit me to ask, is there a WhatsApp Group for NT applicants? If there is, can you please add me.
> ...


This is serious, after the long wait.


----------



## Enee (Apr 9, 2020)

I just received a rejection today. Applied 9th December. CO assignment on 22nd January. Nominated occupation - HR Adviser. I had 2 positive responses from recruiters encouraging me to apply for jobs once I get a visa to work in Australia. I submitted 10 different vacancies in my nominated occupation. Wrote strong commitment letter. Submitted financial capability of over 90,000 Australian dollars. Presented evidence of my employment prospects. Only to receive a rejection … after waiting nearly 4 months! I actually don't think the nomination process is transparent ... I think it leaves plenty of room for discretion that takes consideration of other factors not necessarily related to the criteria stipulated by MigrationNT … Anyway, that's the end of my migration plans for NT


----------



## Enee (Apr 9, 2020)

I got the usual rejection message (which proves my point that the discretion that COs have is too wide): This application has not been approved, for the reason: Thank you for your application for the Northern Territory (NT) Government Nomination. The NT Government has very limited places for nomination each year. And therefore our assessment process has to select the most suitable candidates to benefit the Territory. Unfortunately this application is unsuccessful. Regrettably you have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your competitive occupation. No evidence of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers with positive feedback on your employability was provided. Limited understanding of the NT context and of the NT employment market for your occupation and how it differs from your home country was shown. No further correspondence will be made with regard to this application.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Enee said:


> I got the usual rejection message (which proves my point that the discretion that COs have is too wide): This application has not been approved, for the reason: Thank you for your application for the Northern Territory (NT) Government Nomination. The NT Government has very limited places for nomination each year. And therefore our assessment process has to select the most suitable candidates to benefit the Territory. Unfortunately this application is unsuccessful. Regrettably you have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your competitive occupation. No evidence of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers with positive feedback on your employability was provided. Limited understanding of the NT context and of the NT employment market for your occupation and how it differs from your home country was shown. No further correspondence will be made with regard to this application.


This is heart breaking. If you did submit all they requested for and still got rejection, then what criteria are they using to pick applicants. Someone sent me the reasons they rejected his friends and all what you stated above was what they said as well.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Enee said:


> I got the usual rejection message (which proves my point that the discretion that COs have is too wide): This application has not been approved, for the reason: Thank you for your application for the Northern Territory (NT) Government Nomination. The NT Government has very limited places for nomination each year. And therefore our assessment process has to select the most suitable candidates to benefit the Territory. Unfortunately this application is unsuccessful. Regrettably you have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your competitive occupation. No evidence of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers with positive feedback on your employability was provided. Limited understanding of the NT context and of the NT employment market for your occupation and how it differs from your home country was shown. No further correspondence will be made with regard to this application.


Sorry about the news.
Do you by chance know anyone in the NT and did you include such in your application, either a family or friend?


----------



## Enee (Apr 9, 2020)

i1lion said:


> Sorry about the news.
> Do you by chance know anyone in the NT and did you include such in your application, either a family or friend?


No, I don't know anyone in the NT. I did provide the details of the 2 recruiters who gave me feedback … they are based in NT


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Enee said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry about the news.
> ...


Sorry again. Very sad I must say. NT is a difficult state to get ITA from as I was told.
I remember they told me one time that I called them that one of the criteria they look at amongst other is the fact that you have family in the NT, in some cases friend, I don’t know why but that was what I was told. I think the CO just decides.
And the last statement that you have limited correlation between your job and your occupation in NT doesn’t hold waters at all.


----------



## tracylong3247 (Apr 20, 2020)

This is heartbreaking and makes me feel more and more each day that the criteria is so hard no matter what you do to prove you are committed.. 

What country did you apply from I know its irrelevant but I wonder if they take so many from each country as a criteria...probably me being random i know


----------



## Enee (Apr 9, 2020)

tracylong3247 said:


> This is heartbreaking and makes me feel more and more each day that the criteria is so hard no matter what you do to prove you are committed..
> 
> What country did you apply from I know its irrelevant but I wonder if they take so many from each country as a criteria...probably me being random i know


Applying from Nigeria


----------



## tracylong3247 (Apr 20, 2020)

Dont give up...you can find a way in..go to another state consider studying...


----------



## ufarooqi (Jan 31, 2018)

prun said:


> Outcome rejection is not like that. As i know 4 people got rejection after waiting 4months. Last week only they got rejection.


Sorry to hear about the refusal.

Does this rejection came after the request of additinal documents? Was there any corrospondence made between CO and applicant before rejection?

If CO did do the corrspondence and then refuse the application then NT must have a very strict scruitny.


----------



## ajayidebo (Feb 13, 2020)

Sorry about your application. I can't imagine how devastating you must be. Don't give up. Permit me to ask a follow up question, do you by any chance had someone (i.e. that has gotten nomination) guide you while completing the application in the first place? Or you follow the Do It Yourself approach (personal research only)? 





Enee said:


> tracylong3247 said:
> 
> 
> > This is heartbreaking and makes me feel more and more each day that the criteria is so hard no matter what you do to prove you are committed..
> ...


----------



## Zinou (Jan 21, 2020)

Anyone have submitted application for 491/190 nomination as an Electrical Engineer-offshore-


----------



## shabee (Apr 16, 2020)

When I submit my application they asked for one of my academic certificate. I submitted and then states changed to CO Assement. But in the document tab, all the documents status changed to Accepted. But academic certificates statues is " requested update". Anyone knows why is it?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Enee said:


> I just received a rejection today. Applied 9th December. CO assignment on 22nd January. Nominated occupation - HR Adviser. I had 2 positive responses from recruiters encouraging me to apply for jobs once I get a visa to work in Australia. I submitted 10 different vacancies in my nominated occupation. Wrote strong commitment letter. Submitted financial capability of over 90,000 Australian dollars. Presented evidence of my employment prospects. Only to receive a rejection … after waiting nearly 4 months! I actually don't think the nomination process is transparent ... I think it leaves plenty of room for discretion that takes consideration of other factors not necessarily related to the criteria stipulated by MigrationNT … Anyway, that's the end of my migration plans for NT


Only part of documents which is most important is evidence of Employability. you need to work again on that. Nomination process is transparent as i i got nomination after two rejections. Even i had shared some harsh words with CO after second rejection but still they accepted my third application. You need to address issues highlighted in rejection message. 

Regards


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

NT seemed to be more stringent nowadays. When I applied in late 2018, I waited around 2 months before they gave a positive outcome.

I have also submitted all the documents they required. Unfortunately, I did not have any positive or encouraging replies from any employers or recruiters. So I gave the rejection emails (rejection reasons are no valid working visa at that time when applying for jobs and not currently living in NT) as part of my employability report.

I remembered spending many hours doing all the reports and commitment letter with my spouse and checking numerous times before submitting. It was tough.

I do not have any family living in NT but happened to have a friend living there during my application. I think having a close contact living here might have helped in my application back then.

Don't lose hope. You can try other states.


----------



## thaithao0512 (Jun 3, 2019)

i1lion said:


> Did you claim partners point on your EOI and at MigrationNT application site? If you have provided what was demanded for email your CO.


I have provided but the status of my application still is "Awaiting for outstanding documents". When I perused all documents, no further request, even my additional partner's English score is marked "accepted" already.


----------



## dezzer02 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi - How do you make contact with Case Officer, I have my status as Case Officer assessment but need to tell them about a change required on my EOI which will mean that my points will drop from 85 to 75. Any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

You can directly call their customer support. Just google it. You can also send message in MigrationNT application portal


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your application rejection. 

How many points you had? what is your PTE/IELTS score?


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

Enee said:


> Applying from Nigeria


Sorry to hear about your application rejection.

How many points you had? what is your PTE/IELTS score?


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

Is it because HR Advisor in not in High priority list?


----------



## dezzer02 (Feb 18, 2020)

How does making a change on your EOI affect your NT application if it is at Case Officer Assesment stage and all documents have already been accepted and has been from January. I need to change something and it will reduce my points from 85 down to 75. Will NT case officer potentially reject on this basis


----------



## dezzer02 (Feb 18, 2020)

Also I am applying for myself and my fiancee and on the EOI I have put "Engaged" on my status and said I want to one family member - my fiancee. 

I have not put defacto partner as we do not live together at present. It has awarded me 10 points for partner based on this. My total points are 85 but technically should be 75

Skill select has now put a message on saying that if you have "engaged" status and apply for visa with fiancee it will "likely be refused". I am thinking I need to change it to defacto to make the 10 points be removed. I have messaged NT Case Officer to explain situation but worried if this will now ruin my chance of state nomination. Please advise if possible 🤞


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

dezzer02 said:


> Also I am applying for myself and my fiancee and on the EOI I have put "Engaged" on my status and said I want to one family member - my fiancee.
> 
> I have not put defacto partner as we do not live together at present. It has awarded me 10 points for partner based on this. My total points are 85 but technically should be 75
> 
> Skill select has now put a message on saying that if you have "engaged" status and apply for visa with fiancee it will "likely be refused". I am thinking I need to change it to defacto to make the 10 points be removed. I have messaged NT Case Officer to explain situation but worried if this will now ruin my chance of state nomination. Please advise if possible 🤞



No worries. Just send and message via online and send an email. You may call them and explain. They ll allow you to update accordingly.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

dezzer02 said:


> Also I am applying for myself and my fiancee and on the EOI I have put "Engaged" on my status and said I want to one family member - my fiancee.
> 
> I have not put defacto partner as we do not live together at present. It has awarded me 10 points for partner based on this. My total points are 85 but technically should be 75
> 
> Skill select has now put a message on saying that if you have "engaged" status and apply for visa with fiancee it will "likely be refused". I am thinking I need to change it to defacto to make the 10 points be removed. I have messaged NT Case Officer to explain situation but worried if this will now ruin my chance of state nomination. Please advise if possible 🤞


One of my friend application was refused as he didn't added his family in EOI. CO rejected his application and said to add family and apply again. 

Regards


----------



## ACtiveuser2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello everyone 
I am going to apply for NT 491 after couple of months as interstate student.we r a couple with (105 points) including regional points for accounting. I have got a job here in Darwin as an administration manager but my duties and responsibilities is similar to finance manager.Its a government job(contract till September) .I have completed 4 months.We are on student visa as my wife is studying in CDU (MPA) .we transfer her study this semester from Melbourne(she too has skilled assessment through CPA in accounting).Our visa is going to expire on September of this year.But we have a COE till 2021 September.
What are our chances ? Thanks in advance 🙏🙏


----------



## dezzer02 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi - I have added one family member into the EOI and also into the NT application with full details and messaged the case officer to explain the situation about the points


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

dezzer02 said:


> Hi - I have added one family member into the EOI and also into the NT application with full details and messaged the case officer to explain the situation about the points



Did you add without contacting NT? It would better to contact NT first and then act based on their suggestion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dezzer02 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi - no I added one family member on my original EOI so not changed my EOI yet. The only thing I may potentially have to change is the relationship status from engaged to defacto partner to reduce the points down as it awards you 10 points if you are "engaged" but not actually living together. My points are 85 and they would reduce to 75. I have contacted case officer for advice as to the best way forward. Just panicking a bit now as they are not accepting new off shore applications and I turn 45 in October


----------



## dezzer02 (Feb 18, 2020)

Case Officer Assessment stage NT - Question posed to Case Officer - Response Time

Hi, I have sent a message to my case officer in the NT - what is the response time I should expect. My application went to Case Officer assessment in Jan 24th. Thanks in advance - any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

I have sent message to case officer on 9th of this month. No reply till now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

dezzer02 said:


> Case Officer Assessment stage NT - Question posed to Case Officer - Response Time
> 
> Hi, I have sent a message to my case officer in the NT - what is the response time I should expect. My application went to Case Officer assessment in Jan 24th. Thanks in advance - any advice greatly appreciated


Nobody really knows. I sent one request 04-03. No response till date. I think you should email and call MigrationNT and express yourself.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

ACtiveuser2018 said:


> Hello everyone
> I am going to apply for NT 491 after couple of months as interstate student.we r a couple with (105 points) including regional points for accounting. I have got a job here in Darwin as an administration manager but my duties and responsibilities is similar to finance manager.Its a government job(contract till September) .I have completed 4 months.We are on student visa as my wife is studying in CDU (MPA) .we transfer her study this semester from Melbourne(she too has skilled assessment through CPA in accounting).Our visa is going to expire on September of this year.But we have a COE till 2021 September.
> What are our chances ? Thanks in advance 🙏🙏


Go ahead and apply when you feel it’s right. Make sure you include all documents requested by migrationNT.


----------



## shabee (Apr 16, 2020)

ACtiveuser2018 said:


> Hello everyone
> I am going to apply for NT 491 after couple of months as interstate student.we r a couple with (105 points) including regional points for accounting. I have got a job here in Darwin as an administration manager but my duties and responsibilities is similar to finance manager.Its a government job(contract till September) .I have completed 4 months.We are on student visa as my wife is studying in CDU (MPA) .we transfer her study this semester from Melbourne(she too has skilled assessment through CPA in accounting).Our visa is going to expire on September of this year.But we have a COE till 2021 September.
> What are our chances ? Thanks in advance 🙏🙏


Who is the main applicant? you or your wife? Who is the one going to claim 105 points? If you have that much points, I think you can apply now. But you can apply 190 from your wife as she is studying MPA at CDU. That's what I think


----------



## ACtiveuser2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

Thank you for your prompt response. I am the main applicant with wife skill assessment (105 points with ss points) She have more two semester after this (3 unit in each semester)as we got 6 unit exemption.So we basically don’t want to wait 1 and half years for 190 especially with accounting occupation.We missed 189 by 1 week on September as our DOE that time was (September 2 2018 with 80 points) and they gave till 24th of August. 
491 will be ok for me but was just wondering will my on going student visa will do any harm on my application. I see plenty of 491 applications getting rejected even in this forum so bit worried.


----------



## ACtiveuser2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

Thank you my friend for your suggestion. Really appreciate 🙏


----------



## ACtiveuser2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

i1lion said:


> ACtiveuser2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone
> ...


Thank you my friend for your suggestion.🙏🙏


----------



## ufarooqi (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi
Did you hear back from NT migration after resubmitting Pte scores?
Also are they asking to resubmit the scores from everyone?
Thx


----------



## ufarooqi (Jan 31, 2018)

NikhilMoudgil said:


> NikhilMoudgil said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, I’m new to this forum. My query is regarding NT 190 visa. I have submitted my EOI on 23 dec with 85 points 263311 (Telecomm. Engg.) as offshore applicant. Also, my wife has submitted NT 190 application with 80 points 254415 (registered nurse critical emergency )as offshore on same date. We don’t have any job letter but we have submitted available jobs there related to our fields. When we should expect the invitation.
> ...


Hello Nikhil,
Did you hear back from NT government after resubmitting pte scores?
Also are they asking to resubmit from everyone?
Thx


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Enee said:


> tracylong3247 said:
> 
> 
> > This is heartbreaking and makes me feel more and more each day that the criteria is so hard no matter what you do to prove you are committed..
> ...


Why don’t you try ACT’s matrix. If you get the point you will be invited to apply.


----------



## jeremyaus (Apr 20, 2020)

Hello everyone, 
Can anyone provide us the status sequence of application?

Awaiting to Review -> Case office Assessment -> Granted? 
Is it right? I am on the first step since Jan 20.


----------



## tracylong3247 (Apr 20, 2020)

jeremyaus said:


> Hello everyone,
> Can anyone provide us the status sequence of application?
> 
> Awaiting to Review -> Case office Assessment -> Granted?
> Is it right? I am on the first step since Jan 20.


Hi Jeremyaus

My situation is as follows

State sponsorship submitted 10/02/20 - waiting for admin review

Changed this week after 10 weeks to case officer assessment. I assume the next stage will either be grant as you say or rejection. 

It seems that the timescales are so different for everyone some have received invites within 4 weeks others have waited a full 6 months and others receive a rejection after 4 months. 

How long have you been waiting. 

Tracy


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi Tracy,

What if CO/Admin asked for additional or updated documents. Like PTE score report code, Spouse skill assessment etc., What does it mean if all docs are "*Accepted*? If all documents are accepted, is there still chance of rejection?


----------



## tracylong3247 (Apr 20, 2020)

sketharapu said:


> Hi Tracy,
> 
> What if CO/Admin asked for additional or updated documents. Like PTE score report code, Spouse skill assessment etc., What does it mean if all docs are "*Accepted*? If all documents are accepted, is there still chance of rejection?


Hi

Accepted - just means the case officer has accepted the documents to view alongside your application. Does not guarantee visa and they can still review and reject them. If they have asked for additional documents could be that the first ones you submitted they can not read or have not scanned to them in a format they can view. 

Unfortunately you are the in the same boat as me - my documents have been accepted but I still stand a chance of rejection . It is up to the allocated case worker to view the documents against the application and decide whether you are of benefit to the NT or not


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

tracylong3247 said:


> Hi
> 
> Accepted - just means the case officer has accepted the documents to view alongside your application. Does not guarantee visa and they can still review and reject them. If they have asked for additional documents could be that the first ones you submitted they can not read or have not scanned to them in a format they can view.
> 
> Unfortunately you are the in the same boat as me - my documents have been accepted but I still stand a chance of rejection . It is up to the allocated case worker to view the documents against the application and decide whether you are of benefit to the NT or not


It is you who have to prove whether you are Beneficial for NT or not . Trust me if you can prove that your are beneficial, no matter who ever is your CO you will be nominated. 

Regards


----------



## tracylong3247 (Apr 20, 2020)

Agronomist said:


> It is you who have to prove whether you are Beneficial for NT or not . Trust me if you can prove that your are beneficial, no matter who ever is your CO you will be nominated.
> 
> Regards


Yes you are correct it is up to us as applicants to prove we are of benefit. I did complete a full commitment statement. fingers crossed.


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Does someone already get the invitation of NT 491?Any Accountant applications?
Plz let me know


----------



## AnalystBI (May 7, 2015)

good to hear!!!


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

AnalystBI said:


> good to hear!!!



What good did you hear?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi

Does someone already get the invitation of NT 491?Any Accountant applications?

Finger Cross


----------



## Ravoo (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi all,

When DHA has allowed 491 visa holders to move in any regional area, then why NT government is making it mandate to stay there for 3 years?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ravoo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When DHA has allowed 491 visa holders to move in any regional area, then why NT government is making it mandate to stay there for 3 years?


NT has no special love for you, that they will sponsor you without any benefit 
They have sponsored you because they need your skills in the state
So if you want to be sponsored by NT, be prepared to stay in NT

If you have been sponsored by your family, then you are free to move to any regional area you wish

Cheers


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

luccc said:


> Hi
> 
> Does someone already get the invitation of NT 491?Any Accountant applications?
> 
> Finger Cross


Still waiting. It has been 4.5 months already. Lodged on Dec 9th, CO assessment on Jan 20th. Does that mean I stand a chance? hahaha

249311 Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages. Hope to read more success stories here!


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

miller115 said:


> luccc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


By now you should have heard from them, hopefully you will between now and early May.


----------



## NikhilMoudgil (Feb 21, 2020)

ufarooqi said:


> Hello Nikhil,
> Did you hear back from NT government after resubmitting pte scores?
> Also are they asking to resubmit from everyone?
> Thx


No news after submitting the requested docs.
Still waiting for Good news...


----------



## Elly10 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi
I have got the invitation of NT 491 last week.
I am a NT resident and accountant.
I have no family connection and not studied from NT.
I submitted my application for 190 on 6th March.
But they approved my application for a NT 491 on 20th April.
I wish all the best for you guys.


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

i1lion said:


> By now you should have heard from them, hopefully you will between now and early May.



Thanks, i1lion! I hope so, and I am praying it will be a positive one hahaha


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

Elly10 said:


> Hi
> I have got the invitation of NT 491 last week.
> I am a NT resident and accountant.
> I have no family connection and not studied from NT.
> ...


Congratulations! So, have you lodged your visa yet? Do you have an agent or are you doing the process by yourself?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

miller115 said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > By now you should have heard from them, hopefully you will between now and early May.
> ...


I say Amen! to your prayer. We are all expecting positive response. It shall be so in Jesus Name.


----------



## Ravoo (Apr 24, 2020)

What is the technical difference between family-sponsored 491 and state-sponsored 491? Is something mentioned on the visa 491 docs? If yes, then please share.
As per the immigration website, a person is free to move in any regional area. Even for 191 after 3 years, we have to apply with aus government and not state government.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ravoo said:


> What is the technical difference between family-sponsored 491 and state-sponsored 491? Is something mentioned on the visa 491 docs? If yes, then please share.
> As per the immigration website, a person is free to move in any regional area. Even for 191 after 3 years, we have to apply with aus government and not state government.


The grant under 190 also doesn’t mention you have to live in the sponsoring state for 2 years
So as per your understanding, then there is no binding on the applicant ?

When you are applying for 491 sponsorship, you are signing a legal undertaking that if you are sponsored, you will live and work in the state for 3 years
Only then the state has sponsored you. Not because they love you

Cheers


----------



## shabee (Apr 16, 2020)

Elly10 said:


> Hi
> I have got the invitation of NT 491 last week.
> I am a NT resident and accountant.
> I have no family connection and not studied from NT.
> ...


Can you please explain your case? how many points, are you working in your nominated occupation? how long are you working and living in NT?


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

i1lion said:


> I say Amen! to your prayer. We are all expecting positive response. It shall be so in Jesus Name.



Amen!

Philippians 4:6 Be careful for nothing; but in every thing by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God.


----------



## dezzer02 (Feb 18, 2020)

Visa 491 not approved for a Management Accountant - just had my case officer response back saying I lack employment opportunities there ??? - feels like my application hasn't seriously been looked at as I had already converted my Chartered Accountants qualification to CPA Australia and even got awarded FCPA as a fellow due to my extensive senior experience and qualifications etc and sent plenty of job opportunities dialogue with employers . Absolutely gutted and the dream has now ended as I turn 45 in October. 😢


----------



## ajayidebo (Feb 13, 2020)

Sincerely sorry about this. I don't just understand NT. How can they say you lack employment opportunities when your qualifications are top notch and the plenty of dialogue with employers that you attached to your application. This is just unfair. 




dezzer02 said:


> Visa 491 not approved for a Management Accountant - just had my case officer response back saying I lack employment opportunities there ??? - feels like my application hasn't seriously been looked at as I had already converted my Chartered Accountants qualification to CPA Australia and even got awarded FCPA as a fellow due to my extensive senior experience and qualifications etc and sent plenty of job opportunities dialogue with employers . Absolutely gutted and the dream has now ended as I turn 45 in October. 😢


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

dezzer02 said:


> Visa 491 not approved for a Management Accountant - just had my case officer response back saying I lack employment opportunities there ??? - feels like my application hasn't seriously been looked at as I had already converted my Chartered Accountants qualification to CPA Australia and even got awarded FCPA as a fellow due to my extensive senior experience and qualifications etc and sent plenty of job opportunities dialogue with employers . Absolutely gutted and the dream has now ended as I turn 45 in October. 😢



Sorry to hear that. I was eagerly waiting for positive outcome. Now I am bit nervous looking at couple rejections recently. How many points do you have? Do you know what might be the actual reason behind rejection?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

dezzer02 said:


> Visa 491 not approved for a Management Accountant - just had my case officer response back saying I lack employment opportunities there ??? - feels like my application hasn't seriously been looked at as I had already converted my Chartered Accountants qualification to CPA Australia and even got awarded FCPA as a fellow due to my extensive senior experience and qualifications etc and sent plenty of job opportunities dialogue with employers . Absolutely gutted and the dream has now ended as I turn 45 in October.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

dezzer02 said:


> Visa 491 not approved for a Management Accountant - just had my case officer response back saying I lack employment opportunities there ??? - feels like my application hasn't seriously been looked at as I had already converted my Chartered Accountants qualification to CPA Australia and even got awarded FCPA as a fellow due to my extensive senior experience and qualifications etc and sent plenty of job opportunities dialogue with employers . Absolutely gutted and the dream has now ended as I turn 45 in October. 😢


When did you apply ? Do u have any relative or friends in NT? How many positive feedback you attached.


----------



## Elly10 (Jun 10, 2018)

miller115 said:


> Congratulations! So, have you lodged your visa yet? Do you have an agent or are you doing the process by yourself?



I have lodged my visa yesterday and did lodging visa with my agent. But I prepared all documents and then applied for NT nomination application myself.


----------



## Elly10 (Jun 10, 2018)

shabee said:


> Can you please explain your case? how many points, are you working in your nominated occupation? how long are you working and living in NT?


My point was 80 and I am working as a full-time accounting officer that is my nominated occupation. When I applied nomination application, my working experience in the NT was 7 months and living period was 7 months as well. I do hope this comment is helpful to you.


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Congrats 
I’m an offshore accountant applicant 491, 
How did u find your job now?


----------



## shabee (Apr 16, 2020)

Elly10 said:


> My point was 80 and I am working as a full-time accounting officer that is my nominated occupation. When I applied the nomination application, my working experience in the NT was 7 months and living period was 7 months as well. I do hope this comment is helpful to you.


Thanks so much. It helps a lot. I applied with 95 (including state points) points but I couldn't find a related job. Living here for around 7 months now. To show the employability I have submitted the interviews I have attend. Do you know anyone who got nomination without completing the related job requirement?


----------



## BiancaUy (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi! NT government has requested for my PTE result with "score report code" and I have submitted it to them. Any idea what this request would/could lead to? Anybody here who has received the same request from NT government? Thank you!


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

Elly10 said:


> I have lodged my visa yesterday and did lodging visa with my agent. But I prepared all documents and then applied for NT nomination application myself.


That's quite fast. How long did it take you to fill in the application form? Did you have to certify/notarise each document?


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

BiancaUy said:


> Hi! NT government has requested for my PTE result with "score report code" and I have submitted it to them. Any idea what this request would/could lead to? Anybody here who has received the same request from NT government? Thank you!



Hi. Even I received message asking for PTE score report code. This would lead to nothing. It’s been 20 days and I don’t see any change in my status 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

by the way, my status is still "Waiting for Outstanding Documents". When I called MigrationNT helpdesk, they said from their end status is under Case officer review. Sometimes I feel because of this glitch, CO not able to review my application.


----------



## tracylong3247 (Apr 20, 2020)

sketharapu said:


> by the way, my status is still "Waiting for Outstanding Documents". When I called MigrationNT helpdesk, they said from their end status is under Case officer review. Sometimes I feel because of this glitch, CO not able to review my application.


Hi long has your case been awaiting case officer review??


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

tracylong3247 said:


> Hi long has your case been awaiting case officer review??



Same 20 days from the day I submitted PTE score card code 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ufarooqi (Jan 31, 2018)

I assume 20 calendar days which essentially means 12 business days. Leaving out easter break and weekends. They also have asked for my pte scores. Wondering if anyone received a request to resubmit IELTS? May be pte verification process requires resubmission but atleast your case is in process.


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

ufarooqi said:


> I assume 20 calendar days which essentially means 12 business days. Leaving out easter break and weekends. They also have asked for my pte scores. Wondering if anyone received a request to resubmit IELTS? May be pte verification process requires resubmission but atleast your case is in process.



No it is because post April 2019, Pearson started including score report code in scorecard and it seems based on this code Migration authority can validate authenticity of PTE scorecard. Since most of the applicants took their test before 2019 April, they are asking for it. So if you download again from Pearson website, you will automatically get score report code in scorecard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shabee (Apr 16, 2020)

Does anyone know after your statues changed to CO assessment, how long will it take to get a response for onshore applications?


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

shabee said:


> Does anyone know after your statues changed to CO assessment, how long will it take to get a response for onshore applications?


There is no specific timeframe. What's your reference number and when did you lodge your application?


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Onshore usually one month can get response but due to the Chinese Communist party virus may be delay to 45 days.


----------



## shabee (Apr 16, 2020)

It's been 2 weeks now after my status changed to CO Assessment. 
To be more specific 11 business days. 



miller115 said:


> shabee said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know after your statues changed to CO assessment, how long will it take to get a response for onshore applications?
> ...


----------



## Intfur (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi All,

Would it be a bad idea to apply for nomination for multiple states simultaneously? I heard that my chances will be low if I do so and that I have to stick to a single state application. Is this true?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Intfur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would it be a bad idea to apply for nomination for multiple states simultaneously? I heard that my chances will be low if I do so and that I have to stick to a single state application. Is this true?
> 
> ...


Not true.


----------



## Elly10 (Jun 10, 2018)

luccc said:


> Congrats
> I’m an offshore accountant applicant 491,
> How did u find your job now?


I found my job at my community website.


----------



## Elly10 (Jun 10, 2018)

shabee said:


> Thanks so much. It helps a lot. I applied with 95 (including state points) points but I couldn't find a related job. Living here for around 7 months now. To show the employability I have submitted the interviews I have attend. Do you know anyone who got nomination without completing the related job requirement?


I don't know those who got nomination without completing the related job requirement. Sorry that I can't help you.


----------



## Elly10 (Jun 10, 2018)

miller115 said:


> That's quite fast. How long did it take you to fill in the application form? Did you have to certify/notarise each document?


I prepared all documents around 2 weeks. I submitted my documents without certification or notarisation. My documents are a job offer letter, employment contract paper, job references from former companies and current company, bank statement for 6 months, payslips for 7 months, etc.


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

Elly10 said:


> I prepared all documents around 2 weeks. I submitted my documents without certification or notarisation. My documents are a job offer letter, employment contract paper, job references from former companies and current company, bank statement for 6 months, payslips for 7 months, etc.


Thanks for your reply, Elly10. I meant how much time did it take you to fill in the forms for the visa lodging to the DHA? I read somewhere that some documents have to be notarised/certified when lodging the visa? 

Thank you. 

My status is still CO Assessment. My application will have turned 5 months by May 9th. I am just gathering information on the lodging requirements (hoping and praying to receive an invite hahaha)


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Yeah same with u, I will wait for 5 months. I think NT government will give the nomination for onshore first. So we have to wait for the remaining amounts of NT 491. 

Finger cross it still has enough amounts for the offshore 491.


----------



## ayir (Sep 18, 2019)

I am an off shore applicant for 491 for NT - My application has got rejected stating- Unfortunately this application is unsuccessful. Regrettably you have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your competitive occupation. No detailed or compelling explanations of your suitability for specific employment opportunities in the Northern Territory were provided (eg. addressing selection criteria). Insufficient evidence was provided on how your skills and experience fit the specific demands of NT employers and NT industry. No evidence of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers with positive feedback on your employability was provided. Limited understanding of the NT context and of the NT employment market for your occupation and how it differs from your home country was shown (eg. industry knowledge gained through contacts, industry associations, research and travel to the NT etc).
Though I had done my research, I had not elaborated about my conversations with people staying in NT.
Hope this response may help others write their applications better.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

ayir said:


> I am an off shore applicant for 491 for NT - My application has got rejected stating- Unfortunately this application is unsuccessful. Regrettably you have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your competitive occupation. No detailed or compelling explanations of your suitability for specific employment opportunities in the Northern Territory were provided (eg. addressing selection criteria). Insufficient evidence was provided on how your skills and experience fit the specific demands of NT employers and NT industry. No evidence of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers with positive feedback on your employability was provided. Limited understanding of the NT context and of the NT employment market for your occupation and how it differs from your home country was shown (eg. industry knowledge gained through contacts, industry associations, research and travel to the NT etc).
> Though I had done my research, I had not elaborated about my conversations with people staying in NT.
> Hope this response may help others write their applications better.


Sorry about this. When did you apply, when did you get CO assessment and what was your occupation. Also do you by chance know anyone in the NT as friend or family?


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

ayir said:


> I am an off shore applicant for 491 for NT - My application has got rejected stating- Unfortunately this application is unsuccessful. Regrettably you have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your competitive occupation. No detailed or compelling explanations of your suitability for specific employment opportunities in the Northern Territory were provided (eg. addressing selection criteria). Insufficient evidence was provided on how your skills and experience fit the specific demands of NT employers and NT industry. No evidence of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers with positive feedback on your employability was provided. Limited understanding of the NT context and of the NT employment market for your occupation and how it differs from your home country was shown (eg. industry knowledge gained through contacts, industry associations, research and travel to the NT etc).
> Though I had done my research, I had not elaborated about my conversations with people staying in NT.
> Hope this response may help others write their applications better.


So sorry for this news. With all these reasons, I wonder how an offshore applicant can then secure an invite from the NT? 

Thank you very much for sharing. All the best in your next plans. God bless.


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

So sorry to hear that. What is your occupation and what time do your status changed to case officer assessment ?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

miller115 said:


> So sorry for this news. With all these reasons, I wonder how an offshore applicant can then secure an invite from the NT?
> 
> Thank you very much for sharing. All the best in your next plans. God bless.


Everything mentioned in rejection message is not like impossible to do. People have done it before and got nominated by NT. 

Everything is possible. This is best rejection message highlighting all reasons i have ever come across in last couple of years during my struggle to get NT nomination. 

Regards


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

ayir said:


> I am an off shore applicant for 491 for NT - My application has got rejected stating- Unfortunately this application is unsuccessful. Regrettably you have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your competitive occupation. No detailed or compelling explanations of your suitability for specific employment opportunities in the Northern Territory were provided (eg. addressing selection criteria). Insufficient evidence was provided on how your skills and experience fit the specific demands of NT employers and NT industry. No evidence of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers with positive feedback on your employability was provided. Limited understanding of the NT context and of the NT employment market for your occupation and how it differs from your home country was shown (eg. industry knowledge gained through contacts, industry associations, research and travel to the NT etc).
> Though I had done my research, I had not elaborated about my conversations with people staying in NT.
> Hope this response may help others write their applications better.


 Sad to hear about your rejection. 
If you have future plans to apply for NT nomination, you can contact me for assistance. 

Regards


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Sad to hear about your rejection.
> If you have future plans to apply for NT nomination, you can contact me for assistance.
> 
> Regards



I did not submit and proof of employment or conversations with employers. Would it result in rejection? Now I am worried as rejections are higher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

ayir said:


> I am an off shore applicant for 491 for NT - My application has got rejected stating- Unfortunately this application is unsuccessful. Regrettably you have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your competitive occupation. No detailed or compelling explanations of your suitability for specific employment opportunities in the Northern Territory were provided (eg. addressing selection criteria). Insufficient evidence was provided on how your skills and experience fit the specific demands of NT employers and NT industry. No evidence of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers with positive feedback on your employability was provided. Limited understanding of the NT context and of the NT employment market for your occupation and how it differs from your home country was shown (eg. industry knowledge gained through contacts, industry associations, research and travel to the NT etc).
> Though I had done my research, I had not elaborated about my conversations with people staying in NT.
> Hope this response may help others write their applications better.



Sorry for rejection. I wish you all the best for your future endeavours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

sketharapu said:


> I did not submit and proof of employment or conversations with employers. Would it result in rejection? Now I am worried as rejections are higher
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chances of rejection would be higher in your case. Employability is main part to get NT nomination.


Regards


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

I mean I have provided links to job portals and explained why I fit to those roles. I did not provide any conversations with Employers


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

I have been waiting for 5 months after my status changed to case officer assessment on 24 Jan 2020. My occupation is an accountant and offshore applicant with a job offer. I think usually offshore needs to wait for 6 months for NT 491.


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

luccc said:


> I have been waiting for 5 months after my status changed to case officer assessment on 24 Jan 2020. My occupation is an accountant and offshore applicant with a job offer. I think usually offshore needs to wait for 6 months for NT 491.



Hope we can hear from them this month


----------



## KareemMMM (May 3, 2020)

My status showong accepted in each document. What is that mean? Is there another reviews ? Is accepted will be again awaiting review? Or case officer review?


----------



## shabee (Apr 16, 2020)

luccc said:


> I have been waiting for 5 months after my status changed to case officer assessment on 24 Jan 2020. My occupation is an accountant and offshore applicant with a job offer. I think usually offshore needs to wait for 6 months for NT 491.


Can you please let me know how did you found a job offer from NT? When should you commence work?


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

I used to work for 2 years in Sydney accounting firm, so I have the local experience of Australia. I just got offer from SEEK and LinkedIn but I apply lots of companies.


----------



## shabee (Apr 16, 2020)

So you got a offer of employment from a NT employer? Are they willing to wait for such a long time till you get your visa? I'm trying my best to find an employment but still couldn't get through. Any advice? 



luccc said:


> I used to work for 2 years in Sydney accounting firm, so I have the local experience of Australia. I just got offer from SEEK and LinkedIn but I apply lots of companies.


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

So don’t have any good advice. I think I’m lucky can get a job offer in Darwin. Although I have a job offer, I still don’t get then NT 491 nomination until now. I have been waiting for 5 months.......


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi y'all.

I have applied last Mar for NT state nomination, what does "Last Action Date" mean?


----------



## ajayidebo (Feb 13, 2020)

It means the last time your file was pick up by the Case Officer. At least, that is the interpretation.



Zezima1234 said:


> Hi y'all.
> 
> I have applied last Mar for NT state nomination, what does "Last Action Date" mean?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Zezima1234 said:


> Hi y'all.
> 
> I have applied last Mar for NT state nomination, what does "Last Action Date" mean?


Where did you get this information?

Cheers


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

It should be on MagrationNT portal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

So perhaps it was from this date that my application changed from "Admin review" to CO assessment is that right?

@NB yeah, it's from the website


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

Zezima1234 said:


> So perhaps it was from this date that my application changed from "Admin review" to CO assessment is that right?
> 
> @NB yeah, it's from the website


Are you offshore? When did you lodge, and what's your occupation? Thanks.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Zezima1234 said:


> So perhaps it was from this date that my application changed from "Admin review" to CO assessment is that right?
> 
> @NB yeah, it's from the website


Are you offshore, I can see that you applied in March, so when exactly did you apply in March.


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi 
Anyone gets the NT 491 nomination?


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

luccc said:


> Hi
> Anyone gets the NT 491 nomination?



No change in status from past one month


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi


I’ve waited for 5 months, Does the NT government still give a NT 491 nomination to the offshore applicant ???


----------



## moataz_alsbak (Aug 1, 2018)

Yesterday they rejected one of my friends


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

luccc said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I’ve waited for 5 months, Does the NT government still give a NT 491 nomination to the offshore applicant ???


It looks like we need to wait for the full 6 months. Hang in there! Result should be on its way.


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

moataz_alsbak said:


> Yesterday they rejected one of my friends


Thanks for the info. May we know your friend's occupation, and the date in which the application was lodged? Thank you.


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

moataz_alsbak said:


> Yesterday they rejected one of my friends


Please advise your friend application date and occupation.


----------



## moataz_alsbak (Aug 1, 2018)

miller115 said:


> moataz_alsbak said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday they rejected one of my friends
> ...



Cpm 100 points 
That what i remember


----------



## Zinou (Jan 21, 2020)

Any Electrical engineer waiting for 491 nomination?


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

Zinou said:


> Any Electrical engineer waiting for 491 nomination?


When did you apply ? PM me


----------



## Zinou (Jan 21, 2020)

11 March status changed to CO assessment 29 April 70 points
How about you?


----------



## Zinou (Jan 21, 2020)

PM didn't [email protected]


----------



## Zinou (Jan 21, 2020)

Any Electrical engineer waiting for 491 nomination?


----------



## Zinou (Jan 21, 2020)

Any Electrical engineer waiting for 491 nomination?


----------



## Nazeer92 (Aug 22, 2018)

Zinou said:


> Any Electrical engineer waiting for 491 nomination?


I'm an Electrical Engineer
95 points including Nomintion points.
Applied on 3 Jan 2020
Under CO assessment since 6 April

Did make a strong research and commitment statment and povided many job ads with explaantion. But I did not provide any NT emplyers feedback and I belive this is going to be the weak point. Since many people provided posiive employers feedback and still got rejected


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Wait and see....as you have good points and strong job search with explanation, may get invitation!




Nazeer92 said:


> Zinou said:
> 
> 
> > Any Electrical engineer waiting for 491 nomination?
> ...


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Do you have any idea, how many electrical engineer applied NT for 491, and what is the qouta for this occupation?




Zinou said:


> Any Electrical engineer waiting for 491 nomination?


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Did you attach employers feedback? How many job advs have you explained?




Zinou said:


> 11 March status changed to CO assessment 29 April 70 points
> How about you?


----------



## Zinou (Jan 21, 2020)

No idea 
Can you give as some information about your self 
When did you applied? How many points ? When your status changed to CO assessment?


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi everyone 

Accountant, 95 points (including 15 points of state nomination). 
NT 491 applied by 9 Dec 2019. The application status changed to case officer assessment on 24 Jan 2020. Offshore applicant. Have a job offer in Darwin. 

Do I have the chance to be invited by the NT 491?


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

-Electrical Engineer with 80 points with 491 SS (10 yrs exp, offshore)

-Applied: 8-Jan, CO: 8- March

-8 Job adv with detail explanation

-10 NT employers positive feedback- all are manual reply; no auto reply

-2 referral friends at NT & 3 references in other parts of Australia

-3 NT employers references with whom I directly communicated

-1 Lac 20K AuD financial doc with cash in bank around 70K Aud

Don't know what is waiting for me!




Zinou said:


> No idea
> Can you give as some information about your self
> When did you applied? How many points ? When your status changed to CO assessment?


----------



## Zinou (Jan 21, 2020)

Wooww.....I hope you can get a nomination soon


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Please who applied for or knows someone that applied for visa 491 as an ICT Business Development Manager 225212?


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Unpredictable NT... nothing can be sure before getting a result... But, if get a count of electrical applications, we can guess then..



Zinou said:


> Wooww.....I hope you can get a nomination soon


----------



## Eslam Abbas (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi can I contact you regarding some enquiries about the Job description while lodging the visa


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Eslam Abbas said:


> Hi can I contact you regarding some enquiries about the Job description while lodging the visa


 Are you offshore or onshore?


----------



## nehachaudhary (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello guyz, i got my nt nomination in just 2 days. 
I applied on 6th may and got 491 nomination on 8 may become my 485 was also expired on 8 may. I applied it 2 nd time, 1 st time I applied it myself and got rejection bus 2 nd time I applied through consultant and i got it finally.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

nehachaudhary said:


> Hello guyz, i got my nt nomination in just 2 days.
> I applied on 6th may and got 491 nomination on 8 may become my 485 was also expired on 8 may. I applied it 2 nd time, 1 st time I applied it myself and got rejection bus 2 nd time I applied through consultant and i got it finally.


It means you are onshore. Congratulations.


----------



## Iryta (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi all,
My friend got an email from NTG that requested her to sign the declaration and say that "You will then be nominated on SkillSelect". That mean she is nominated? How long she could received the official ITA from DHA after submitting the declaration? Thanks
Her occupation is Finance Manager. Point: 75+15. 1 interview invitation from employer. 1 friend living in NT only.


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

Iryta said:


> Hi all,
> My friend got an email from NTG that requested her to sign the declaration and say that "You will then be nominated on SkillSelect". That mean she is nominated? How long she could received the official ITA from DHA after submitting the declaration? Thanks
> Her occupation is Finance Manager. Point: 75+15. 1 interview invitation from employer. 1 friend living in NT only.


Yeah she has received nomination. When did she apply ?


----------



## Iryta (Jan 27, 2020)

prun said:


> Iryta said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


She applied on 9Dec19


----------



## moataz_alsbak (Aug 1, 2018)

Iryta said:


> Hi all,
> My friend got an email from NTG that requested her to sign the declaration and say that "You will then be nominated on SkillSelect". That mean she is nominated? How long she could received the official ITA from DHA after submitting the declaration? Thanks
> Her occupation is Finance Manager. Point: 75+15. 1 interview invitation from employer. 1 friend living in NT only.


1st time to know about that declaration?!
could you please elaborate more about that signed declaration, why and who to submit?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

moataz_alsbak said:


> Iryta said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Signed declaration is on the EOI form, maybe applicant omitted it by default, and she was told to go back to her EOI and sign it.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Is there any such option - signed declaration at EOI for NT? I did not find such option during NT application lodge.. can you pls clarify it??


Signed declaration is on the EOI form, maybe applicant omitted it by default, and she was told to go back to her EOI and sign it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

ee_sajib said:


> Is there any such option - signed declaration at EOI for NT? I did not find such option during NT application lodge.. can you pls clarify it??
> 
> 
> Signed declaration is on the EOI form, maybe applicant omitted it by default, and she was told to go back to her EOI and sign it.


[/QUOTE]

I confirmed that if NT Government grants approves your invitation they tell you to print, sign and send back the declaration.


----------



## shabee (Apr 16, 2020)

nehachaudhary said:


> Hello guyz, i got my nt nomination in just 2 days.
> I applied on 6th may and got 491 nomination on 8 may become my 485 was also expired on 8 may. I applied it 2 nd time, 1 st time I applied it myself and got rejection bus 2 nd time I applied through consultant and i got it finally.


Congratulations. Can you please explain your case? your occupation, are you working in a related job? how long have you living in NT? also what is the reason for rejecting your first application.


----------



## Iryta (Jan 27, 2020)

1st time to know about that declaration?!
could you please elaborate more about that signed declaration, why and who to submit?[/QUOTE]
It just likes a commitment to NT, in which you commit to live in NT in at least 3 years, inform NTG your address, etc.
NTG attached the declaration in email, you are requested to download, sign, scan and upload to NTG portal.


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

After NT government decides to nominate you and give you positive grant, the declaration form will be sent to you. 

If I am not wrong, it is valid for 90 days only from the date of the email sent. If your visa application is not lodged before then, you need to apply again and there is no guarantee that the same positive outcome will be granted.


----------



## Sukh318063 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi All!

Can someone submit reverts on the job applications after submitting the initial application (with case officer assessment status) ?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Sukh318063 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Can someone submit reverts on the job applications after submitting the initial application (with case officer assessment status) ?


 Mail your CO stating you have response from some jobs you applied for, if you are lucky CO will open for you to load, although in my case they haven’t open, but I have a friend that they opened for.


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi
Is there anyone like me already waiting for 5 months after applying the NT 491 offshore?


----------



## tracylong3247 (Apr 20, 2020)

luccc said:


> Hi
> Is there anyone like me already waiting for 5 months after applying the NT 491 offshore?


Hi

Is that 5 months since you submitted your application or 5 months since it states case officer assessment...

I have been waiting 3 months submitted 20/02/20 and changed to CO assessment on 20/04/20...

This waiting is awful


----------



## moataz_alsbak (Aug 1, 2018)

luccc said:


> Hi
> Is there anyone like me already waiting for 5 months after applying the NT 491 offshore?


Yes me is waiting for 5 months


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

so nice to meet u. Do you think that waiting for 5 months is a good thing or bad thing? For getting the nomination? Do we have chance to get the nomination?


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

My submitted application on 9 Dec 2019 and changed to case officer assessment on 24 Jan 2020. Offshore applicant.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

luccc said:


> Hi
> Is there anyone like me already waiting for 5 months after applying the NT 491 offshore?


Mine is 5 months and 3days now.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

luccc said:


> so nice to meet u. Do you think that waiting for 5 months is a good thing or bad thing? For getting the nomination? Do we have chance to get the nomination?


I know someone that waited for almost 6 months but eventually got it.


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Good luck for every applicant ! And eventually get the nomination.


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

i1lion said:


> Mine is 5 months and 3days now.


5 months and 5 days now for me


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

luccc said:


> Good luck for every applicant ! And eventually get the nomination.


All the best to those who have been anxiously/eagerly waiting for the result


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Same also here - 5 months 7 days today

Applied: 8-Jan, CO-8 March, Last action- 7 April...




miller115 said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is 5 months and 3days now.
> ...


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

ee_sajib said:


> Same also here - 5 months 7 days today
> 
> Applied: 8-Jan, CO-8 March, Last action- 7 April...



Yours has not reached 5 months yet.


----------



## shabee (Apr 16, 2020)

Do you think we should count time from the day we lodge the application or from the day it changed to CO Assessment?


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

shabee said:


> Do you think we should count time from the day we lodge the application or from the day it changed to CO Assessment?


Nomination processing is 6 months from the date the application is lodged.


----------



## shabee (Apr 16, 2020)

That is for offshore right?
Is it one month for onshore? Mine in one month and 2 days now. No respond yet.



miller115 said:


> shabee said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think we should count time from the day we lodge the application or from the day it changed to CO Assessment?
> ...


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

shabee said:


> That is for offshore right?
> Is it one month for onshore? Mine in one month and 2 days now. No respond yet.


Oh, yes! That is for offshore applicants. 1 month for onshore. You may probably hear from them this week or next. All the best!


----------



## shabee (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks so much. Fingers crossed 
But I heard even for onshore now they take more than 3 months. 😥😥 will see



miller115 said:


> shabee said:
> 
> 
> > That is for offshore right?
> ...


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

shabee said:


> Thanks so much. Fingers crossed
> But I heard even for onshore now they take more than 3 months. 😥😥 will see


Wow. If that's the current trend for onshore, then it may also be likely that for offshore applicants, it may take more than the 6-month timeframe. Happy waiting and all the best to us


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi
Do you submit the application by yourself or agent?
How is your agent say about this situation? 
All onshore and offshore processing time will take longer?


----------



## shabee (Apr 16, 2020)

No I lodge my application alone. I don't have much information. When I contacted MigrationNT, That is what they told me. 

QUOTE=luccc;15100672]Hi
Do you submit the application by yourself or agent?
How is your agent say about this situation? 
All onshore and offshore processing time will take longer?[/QUOTE]


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Yesterday one offshore Mechanical Engineer from India with 95 points invited from NT... except engineering occupation, we hear about other occupations invitation news from NT.... so far now he is the first offshore applicant who received 491 NT invitation in Engineering occupation!


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

ee_sajib said:


> Same also here - 5 months 7 days today
> 
> Applied: 8-Jan, CO-8 March, Last action- 7 April...
> 
> ...


If you applied in January you have 4 months now not 5.


----------



## shabee (Apr 16, 2020)

Do you know how long they have waited to get the invitation?



ee_sajib said:


> Yesterday one offshore Mechanical Engineer from India with 95 points invited from NT... except engineering occupation, we hear about other occupations invitation news from NT.... so far now he is the first offshore applicant who received 491 NT invitation in Engineering occupation!


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi
Do you hear some accountants offshore get the NT 491 nomination?


----------



## hcshcs1 (May 3, 2019)

*Case Officer Rejection on 491 Visa application NT*

Hi all,
Yesterday i received the email stating unsuccessful 491 application for Northern Territory and really got scared now

Message: You have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your competitive occupation. No detailed or compelling explanations of your suitability for specific employment opportunity in the Northern Territory were provided. No evidence of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers with positive feedback on your employability was provided. No further correspondence will be made with regard to this application.



I submitted my application for 489 in Aug then had to re submit in 491 in Nov and have lost almost 10 months and in Oct2020 i will lose 5 points in my age


----------



## hcshcs1 (May 3, 2019)

*Case Officer Rejection on 491 Visa application NT*

Hi all,
Yesterday i received the email stating unsuccessful 491 application for Northern Territory and really got scared now

*Anzsco - 225113, Marketing Specialist
Applied: 491 Northern Territory 
PTE : S 88/ R 77 / L 76 / W 79
Points: 85
Visa application : 491
EOI: 20th Nov 2019
Case officer Assigned - 22nd Jan 2020
Rejection Received: 14th May 2020
*

Rejection Message: You have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your competitive occupation. No detailed or compelling explanations of your suitability for specific employment opportunity in the Northern Territory were provided. No evidence of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers with positive feedback on your employability was provided. No further correspondence will be made with regard to this application.


Can i ask for re-review over the email or i have only 5 months if i resubmit my case again with revised Employment Evidences and Commitment Letter

I submitted my application for 489 in Aug then had to re submit in 491 in Nov and have lost almost 10 months and in Oct2020 i will lose 5 points in my age. 

Guys, please help me in the chaotic situation, Though i also filed for NSW in 491, but the chance are very slim with NSW

I have only 5 months left, if anyone can help me with the Employment Evidence + Commitment letter format

Please help me!


----------



## hcshcs1 (May 3, 2019)

Hi all,
Yesterday i received the email stating unsuccessful 491 application for Northern Territory and really got scared now

Anzsco - 225113, Marketing Specialist
Applied: 491 Northern Territory
PTE : S 88/ R 77 / L 76 / W 79
Points: 85
Visa application : 491
EOI: 20th Nov 2019
Case officer Assigned - 22nd Jan 2020
Rejection Received: 14th May 2020


Rejection Message: You have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your competitive occupation. No detailed or compelling explanations of your suitability for specific employment opportunity in the Northern Territory were provided. No evidence of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers with positive feedback on your employability was provided. No further correspondence will be made with regard to this application.


Can i ask for re-review over the email or i have only 5 months if i resubmit my case again with revised Employment Evidences and Commitment Letter

I submitted my application for 489 in Aug then had to re submit in 491 in Nov and have lost almost 10 months and in Oct2020 i will lose 5 points in my age.

Guys, please help me in the chaotic situation, Though i also filed for NSW in 491, but the chance are very slim with NSW

I have only 5 months left, if anyone can help me with the Employment Evidence + Commitment letter format

Please help me!


----------



## hcshcs1 (May 3, 2019)

sketharapu said:


> Sorry for rejection. I wish you all the best for your future endeavours
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi all,
Yesterday i received the email stating unsuccessful 491 application for Northern Territory and really got scared now

Anzsco - 225113, Marketing Specialist
Applied: 491 Northern Territory
PTE : S 88/ R 77 / L 76 / W 79
Points: 85
Visa application : 491
EOI: 20th Nov 2019
Case officer Assigned - 22nd Jan 2020
Rejection Received: 14th May 2020


Rejection Message: You have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your competitive occupation. No detailed or compelling explanations of your suitability for specific employment opportunity in the Northern Territory were provided. No evidence of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers with positive feedback on your employability was provided. No further correspondence will be made with regard to this application.


Can i ask for re-review over the email or i have only 5 months if i resubmit my case again with revised Employment Evidences and Commitment Letter

I submitted my application for 489 in Aug then had to re submit in 491 in Nov and have lost almost 10 months and in Oct2020 i will lose 5 points in my age.

Guys, please help me in the chaotic situation, Though i also filed for NSW in 491, but the chance are very slim with NSW

I have only 5 months left, if anyone can help me with the Employment Evidence + Commitment letter format

Please help me!


----------



## hcshcs1 (May 3, 2019)

*Case Officer Rejection on 491 Visa application NT*

Hi all,
Yesterday i received the email stating unsuccessful 491 application for Northern Territory and really got scared now

Anzsco - 225113, Marketing Specialist
Applied: 491 Northern Territory
PTE : S 88/ R 77 / L 76 / W 79
Points: 85
Visa application : 491
EOI: 20th Nov 2019
Case officer Assigned - 22nd Jan 2020
Rejection Received: 14th May 2020


Rejection Message: You have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your competitive occupation. No detailed or compelling explanations of your suitability for specific employment opportunity in the Northern Territory were provided. No evidence of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers with positive feedback on your employability was provided. No further correspondence will be made with regard to this application.


Can i ask for re-review over the email or i have only 5 months if i resubmit my case again with revised Employment Evidences and Commitment Letter

I submitted my application for 489 in Aug then had to re submit in 491 in Nov and have lost almost 10 months and in Oct2020 i will lose 5 points in my age.

Guys, please help me in the chaotic situation, Though i also filed for NSW in 491, but the chance are very slim with NSW

I have only 5 months left, if anyone can help me with the Employment Evidence + Commitment letter format

Please help me!


----------



## tracylong3247 (Apr 20, 2020)

hcshcs1 said:


> Hi all,
> Yesterday i received the email stating unsuccessful 491 application for Northern Territory and really got scared now
> 
> Anzsco - 225113, Marketing Specialist
> ...




Hi

Sorry to see the rejection..It must be heartbreaking given the amount of time you have waited...As far as I am aware you can only re-apply if the circumstances warrant it..so for instance if you re-took the english test and scored higher or if you passed a degree. it needs to be significant change for a resubmission...

What did you put as your evidence of employment...did you go through every job advert that you had attached and explain how you would meet the criteria - did you find any closely related jobs that you could also show you were suitable for?..... 

Your rejection seems to suggest it was around employment and not commitment to the NT therefore perhaps this was ok...I have submitted my 491 and await update...I did not apply to any potential employers which may have a negative impact on my application...but I did find the main job and various other roles which were extremely similar which I could do should I be successful....

Hope this helps..sorry again...I dont think that the COVID situation is helping at all as they will tighten things up and with various Australians loosing jobs, quite rightly they will offer to them first. 

Good luck in your journey


----------



## tracylong3247 (Apr 20, 2020)

hcshcs1 said:


> Hi all,
> Yesterday i received the email stating unsuccessful 491 application for Northern Territory and really got scared now
> 
> Anzsco - 225113, Marketing Specialist
> ...



Hi again

Having looked on the ANZSCO website if you are applying as an offshore applicant you needed a job offer in your role or very close related field otherwise it is an automatic rejection...

Did you have a job offer?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

hcshcs1 said:


> Hi all,
> Yesterday i received the email stating unsuccessful 491 application for Northern Territory and really got scared now
> 
> *Anzsco - 225113, Marketing Specialist
> ...


You needed a job offer for this application. You weren’t able to secure one I guess that was the reason for the rejection. Unfortunately your occupation in NSW is for visa subclass 190 not 491 and NSW hasn’t started accepting application for 190 before the pandemic. I will advise you talk to a brother on this platform @Agronomist, look for him and private chat him.
Good luck and Good luck to all of us in the race.


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Can someone provide sample template of cover letter explaining my fitment into the role and also inform them that my visa application is still under process. Looking at recent rejections, I am planning to contact employers for positive feedback. Thanks in advance


----------



## tracylong3247 (Apr 20, 2020)

sketharapu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone provide sample template of cover letter explaining my fitment into the role and also inform them that my visa application is still under process. Looking at recent rejections, I am planning to contact employers for positive feedback. Thanks in advance


Hi

Not too sure what you mean if you talking about commitment to ANZSCO occupation, what I did was to print out the job adverts and look at the criteria and explain how I was currently do that role...


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

tracylong3247 said:


> Hi
> 
> Not too sure what you mean if you talking about commitment to ANZSCO occupation, what I did was to print out the job adverts and look at the criteria and explain how I was currently do that role...



I did that. But it seems employer feedback is crucial 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracylong3247 (Apr 20, 2020)

sketharapu said:


> I did that. But it seems employer feedback is crucial
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

The NT website states:

Your skilled occupation must be on the NT Migration Occupation List, or
you have a skilled occupation that is on the Australian Government's current list of eligible skilled occupations but not on the NT Migration Occupation List and you provide strong evidence of good employment prospects in the NT in your skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation.


Please note: offshore applicants need to provide strong evidence of employment prospects even if your occupation is on the NT Migration Occupation List..

You can show you have good employment prospects by providing:
an offer of employment letter from an NT employer
a statement describing how your skills and experience meet NT employer needs
evidence that your occupation has been advertised in the NT multiple times and an explanation of how your qualifications and experience match the job vacancy
evidence of feedback from potential NT employers.

It does not state that you have to have feedback...I have not been able to get feedback even though I have applied numerous times...I hope this does not affect my application as well...


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

tracylong3247 said:


> sketharapu said:
> 
> 
> > I did that. But it seems employer feedback is crucial
> ...


It should be noted that feedback is very important. I have even seen that applicant with feedbacks sometimes don’t get positive outcome, all depend on your CO.


----------



## hyaqub (May 16, 2020)

i1lion said:


> tracylong3247 said:
> 
> 
> > sketharapu said:
> ...


It's definitely not necessary to have a feedback. Mind you, it doesn't depend on CO but on the number of nominations available in your occupation. Mostly Management, Accounting or Engg occupations have tough competition in nomination applications as they are applying abundantly from different parts of the world. However if one occupation ceiling value is nil and they have only one or two applications in a year they wont bother about job related feedback. Anyway it's next to impossible to have a positive feedback when you are offshore. The Australian employers are not insane to keep the post on hold for 1 year while you are able to get there. They will definitely look for someone available in the state or country. It's a state tactic to screen out people when they have too many applications and the quota doesn't allow them to manage all of them.


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi everyone 
Accountant, 95 points (including 15 points of state nomination). NT 491 applied by 9 Dec 2019. The application status changed to case officer assessment on 24 Jan 2020. Offshore applicant. Have a job offer in Darwin. Do I have the chance to be invited by the NT 491?

Do u hear someone Accountant offshore get the nomination 491?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

hyaqub said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > tracylong3247 said:
> ...




I do not fault your opinion, but I still insist that feedback is important as well as CO, I have met someone on this platform that got nominated after the third attempt and that was when application to NT was free. On his first application the CO told him he didn’t have positive feedback from an employer in his competitive occupation, he is an Agricultural Scientist, the occupation ceiling for his occupation is highly in demand in NT. On his second attempt he got few positive feedbacks from employers and even from the union that handles Agric in NT stating that anytime he is in NT he should let them know. His CO rejected his application Stating that although he has positive feedbacks from NT employers but he isn’t satisfied with his application. And when he contacted his CO the CO told him his decision is final. 
So tell me what happened here, since you know much.
Thank you.


----------



## hyaqub (May 16, 2020)

Since you have already mentioned that he has got the positive feedback and still got his application rejected, Why on earth any CO do that when he was ticking every single box of requirements. Therefore, I have come to believe that you are actually saying that feedback is not really important. Agriculture is always a high demanding occupation not only in NT but pretty much in every state. As a Tasmanian graduate I can assure you that Tasmania also has Agriculture in High Demanding occupation but, for your info, there are heaps agriculture students are graduating by every passing year therefore it's still in the demanding list but the applications are equally rising by every passing month. However, I am not gonna argue any further who knows much but best of luck for your application. I hope there are enough slots left in your occupation quota when they make a decision of your application.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

hyaqub said:


> Since you have already mentioned that he has got the positive feedback and still got his application rejected, Why on earth any CO do that when he was ticking every single box of requirements. Therefore, I have come to believe that you are actually saying that feedback is not really important. Agriculture is always a high demanding occupation not only in NT but pretty much in every state. As a Tasmanian graduate I can assure you that Tasmania also has Agriculture in High Demanding occupation but, for your info, there are heaps agriculture students are graduating by every passing year therefore it's still in the demanding list but the applications are equally rising by every passing month. However, I am not gonna argue any further who knows much but best of luck for your application. I hope there are enough slots left in your occupation quota when they make a decision of your application.


Thank you for your good wish, you are much appreciated.


----------



## TheTruthisOutThere (Apr 29, 2020)

luccc said:


> Hi everyone
> Accountant, 95 points (including 15 points of state nomination). NT 491 applied by 9 Dec 2019. The application status changed to case officer assessment on 24 Jan 2020. Offshore applicant. Have a job offer in Darwin. Do I have the chance to be invited by the NT 491?
> 
> Do u hear someone Accountant offshore get the nomination 491?


Can I ask how your 95 points are gained?

Thanks


----------



## TheTruthisOutThere (Apr 29, 2020)

i1lion said:


> I do not fault your opinion, but I still insist that feedback is important as well as CO, I have met someone on this platform that got nominated after the third attempt and that was when application to NT was free. On his first application the CO told him he didn’t have positive feedback from an employer in his competitive occupation, he is an Agricultural Scientist, the occupation ceiling for his occupation is highly in demand in NT. On his second attempt he got few positive feedbacks from employers and even from the union that handles Agric in NT stating that anytime he is in NT he should let them know. His CO rejected his application Stating that although he has positive feedbacks from NT employers but he isn’t satisfied with his application. And when he contacted his CO the CO told him his decision is final.
> So tell me what happened here, since you know much.
> Thank you.


I think your answer is in your question. The CO wasn't satisfied with his application, which means there was something wrong with it. Was he completely open with his evidence submitted for sponsorship?


----------



## TheTruthisOutThere (Apr 29, 2020)

sketharapu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone provide sample template of cover letter explaining my fitment into the role and also inform them that my visa application is still under process. Looking at recent rejections, I am planning to contact employers for positive feedback. Thanks in advance


What is your nominated occupation?


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

My 95 points including study in Australia master for two years, working in Australia for one year, age 30 points, IELTS 7.5 and NAATI 5 points, single 10 points and state nomination 15 points.


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

TheTruthisOutThere said:


> What is your nominated occupation?



It is 224712 (Organization and Methods analyst)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTruthisOutThere (Apr 29, 2020)

luccc said:


> My 95 points including study in Australia master for two years, working in Australia for one year, age 30 points, IELTS 7.5 and NAATI 5 points, single 10 points and state nomination 15 points.


That's good, are you on shore then?


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

No I’m offshore now but have a job offer in Darwin.


----------



## TheTruthisOutThere (Apr 29, 2020)

luccc said:


> No Iâ€™️m offshore now but have a job offer in Darwin.


Where did you complete yours masters? As an overseas student did you find it very expensive?


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Studying in Sydney, yes right, it’s too expensive.


----------



## TheTruthisOutThere (Apr 29, 2020)

luccc said:


> My 95 points including study in Australia master for two years, working in Australia for one year, age 30 points, IELTS 7.5 and NAATI 5 points, single 10 points and state nomination 15 points.


Hi, sorry in your points dont you get 15 for your bachelors degree, which I assume you have as you gave completed a masters. This would replace any trade qualification, I am guessing the NAATI is (not sure what that stands for)

Wouldn't that increase your points?


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

luccc said:


> Hi everyone
> Accountant, 95 points (including 15 points of state nomination). NT 491 applied by 9 Dec 2019. The application status changed to case officer assessment on 24 Jan 2020. Offshore applicant. Have a job offer in Darwin. Do I have the chance to be invited by the NT 491?
> 
> Do u hear someone Accountant offshore get the nomination 491?


Hello, luccc. I have just received the Declaration Form from the NT today. I have to download it, print, and then upload the signed form onto the MigrationNT Portal. I will then be nominated on SkillSelect.

I have a feeling you will receive yours too, if not received already.

I will be able to do the printing and uploading later today. 

As I am lodging the visa by myself, any tips from those who have done it? Any pitfalls to avoid, especially in filling in the form? Thank you in advance.

To all those who are still waiting, hoping for your favourable result and see you guys in the NT


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

miller115 said:


> Hello, luccc. I have just received the Declaration Form from the NT today. I have to download it, print, and then upload the signed form onto the MigrationNT Portal. I will then be nominated on SkillSelect.
> 
> I have a feeling you will receive yours too, if not received already.
> 
> ...



Congratulations Miller. Hope everyone get feedback soon. Did you submit employer feedback? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

sketharapu said:


> Congratulations Miller. Hope everyone get feedback soon. Did you submit employer feedback?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, sketharapu. I included three emails from employers, one is positive telling me to apply to their organisation once I have secured the working rights. The other two said that they would consider my application. 

I also included clippings of advertised jobs in my statement of employability. I showed how one vacancy has been advertised in multiple websites and then provided a very strong justification on my suitability for the said posts. My statement of employability is a document that is about 12 pages.


----------



## ajayidebo (Feb 13, 2020)

Congratulations Miller. Tapping from your nomination as I pray to receive mine soon. So happy for you. See you in NT!


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

ajayidebo said:


> Congratulations Miller. Tapping from your nomination as I pray to receive mine soon. So happy for you. See you in NT!


Here's hoping you receive it Yes, see you in the NT!

But I still have to lodge the visa. I am doing it by myself; I hope it is not too complicated.


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

miller115 said:


> Thank you, sketharapu. I included three emails from employers, one is positive telling me to apply to their organisation once I have secured the working rights. The other two said that they would consider my application.
> 
> I also included clippings of advertised jobs in my statement of employability. I showed how one vacancy has been advertised in multiple websites and then provided a very strong justification on my suitability for the said posts. My statement of employability is a document that is about 12 pages.



What did you mention in cover letter? Like you applied for state nomination and waiting for positive feedback something like that. I just need wordings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayidebo (Feb 13, 2020)

From what I've gathered, it's not. It's no difference from preparing documents for assessment and NT application. As usual, make sure you supply accurate, required and verifiable documents. 




miller115 said:


> ajayidebo said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations Miller. Tapping from your nomination as I pray to receive mine soon. So happy for you. See you in NT!
> ...


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Congratulations Miller. 
Hope we can meet in Darwin. 
Finger cross 

My status is still case officer assessment.


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

sketharapu said:


> What did you mention in cover letter? Like you applied for state nomination and waiting for positive feedback something like that. I just need wordings
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I applied to the job vacancy and mentioned how I satisfy the job requirements. I also said that I am applying for a 491 visa and feedback from them will be favourable.


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

ajayidebo said:


> From what I've gathered, it's not. It's no difference from preparing documents for assessment and NT application. As usual, make sure you supply accurate, required and verifiable documents.


Do I have to notarise every document?


----------



## ajayidebo (Feb 13, 2020)

Not at all.. 



miller115 said:


> ajayidebo said:
> 
> 
> > From what I've gathered, it's not. It's no difference from preparing documents for assessment and NT application. As usual, make sure you supply accurate, required and verifiable documents.
> ...


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Today I got to print, sign and send back my declaration letter to NT gov. I really appreciate God for His mercy and grace. I pray that everyone looking for nomination from NT gov will get.


----------



## ajayidebo (Feb 13, 2020)

Congratulations Bro.. Thanks for the prayer 



i1lion said:


> Today I got to print, sign and send back my declaration letter to NT gov. I really appreciate God for His mercy and grace. I pray that everyone looking for nomination from NT gov will get.


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

i1lion said:


> Today I got to print, sign and send back my declaration letter to NT gov. I really appreciate God for His mercy and grace. I pray that everyone looking for nomination from NT gov will get.



Huge congrats! Keep in touch! Hope to see you in the NT? If your visa is granted, when are you planning your big move to the NT?


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

Which job portal is good for NT jobs?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

miller115 said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > Today I got to print, sign and send back my declaration letter to NT gov. I really appreciate God for His mercy and grace. I pray that everyone looking for nomination from NT gov will get.
> ...


By Gods grace the visa will be granted. God started with me He will end it with me.
Thanks. Move will depend on the Grant.


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Congrats
What is your occupation? Are you offshore?

Thx mate, hope can meet in the Darwin. 
As an accountant offshore, I am still waiting the judge from the CO.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

luccc said:


> Congrats
> What is your occupation? Are you offshore?
> 
> Thx mate, hope can meet in the Darwin.
> As an accountant offshore, I am still waiting the judge from the CO.


ICT Business Development Manager. I’m Offshore.


----------



## Zinou (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi i1lion
Congratulation May I know if you have friends or relatives in the NT? How many points you have?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Zinou said:


> Hi i1lion
> Congratulation May I know if you have friends or relatives in the NT? How many points you have?


I have only one friend, and I had 80 including state point.


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

I don’t have any friends in the NT.....


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

luccc said:


> I donâ€™️t have any friends in the NT.....


You schooled in Sydney, you stand a good chance, with or without friend or family in NT.


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

i1lion said:


> luccc said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats
> ...


Have they started sending invites to offshore candidates? This is a good news!!


----------



## Tkinuz (May 20, 2020)

Hi guys.I am new here.I have ANZCO code for general accountant,221111.I have 70 points for 190 and 80 for 491.Wanted to ask if there is any chance I will get invited or I have to work towards getting more points for NT.Will it be possible for me to submit EOIs for 190 and 491 at the same time?I note I have to have a job offer.Do I need to have a contract or just a normal offer?Does anyone know any websites where I can find these kind of jobs and is it just a matter of calling them and asking if they will be able to provide me with an offer?I am also offshore currently.
Kind regards


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

As an accountant, applicant must have a job offer. NT government will not give 190 to offshore applicants.


----------



## Tkinuz (May 20, 2020)

Hi luccc Thank you for your response If I may please ask,the job offer you provided,was it a contract of just a letter from a company saying they will employ you?Do you have any website recommendations where I can start my search?
Kind regards 


luccc said:


> As an accountant, applicant must have a job offer. NT government will not give 190 to offshore applicants.


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Job letter is a formal letter which needs ABN contact salary and so on, you can find what the job offer needs in NT government website.


----------



## moataz_alsbak (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm waiting for 5 months now
My question is that, anybody exceeded 6 months?


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi
I am also waiting for 5 months and will get 6 months on 9 Jun 2020. 
Can I ask you what is your occupation and when your status became case officer assessment?


----------



## denish7595 (May 22, 2020)

Congrats. Which consultant?


----------



## denish7595 (May 22, 2020)

nehachaudhary said:


> Hello guyz, i got my nt nomination in just 2 days.
> I applied on 6th may and got 491 nomination on 8 may become my 485 was also expired on 8 may. I applied it 2 nd time, 1 st time I applied it myself and got rejection bus 2 nd time I applied through consultant and i got it finally.


Congrats. Can you tell me which consultant you applied with?


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Friends,

My ANZSCO is 263311, Telecommunication engineer. I am an offshore applicant

I have checked the NT website, My occupation is there in the list without any additional comments such as for 261313 "Offshore applicants must provide evidence of having received an offer of employment by a NT employer in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation"

It means my occupation does not need a job offer, But after seeing how to apply options , I am able to see these guidelines:

If you are currently living outside Australia (overseas), you must provide:

evidence that you have researched into living and working in the NT showing that you understand the climate, relocation costs and living expenses (websites copied and pasted into your submission will not be not accepted)
copies of documents showing strong evidence that you can be easily employed in the NT, which could include:
a letter of offer of employment and / or signed employment contract from an NT employer (job offers are investigated and verified - bogus documents will result an application being deemed fraudulent)
a statement describing your understanding of the NT employment market for your occupation / industry and how your skills and experience are in line with NT employer needs (a generic statement is insufficient on its own)
evidence your occupation has been advertised in the NT multiple times and explanations of how your qualifications and experience match the selection criteria for real job examples (simple one or two sentence generic statements are insufficient)
real feedback from NT employers on your skills and experience (auto-generated responses from job websites and employer HR departments are insufficient)



Can anyone, pls confirm if I need to provide all of them or any one of them and if these docs are mandatory for all occupations in order to get 190 or 491 SS.
And if i am eligible to apply for NT SS 190 or 491 visa, if i can produce these docs.
Has anyone produced this docs??

If any offshore applicant has same condition for his occupation such as no additional requirement of job offer and has applied for NT 190/491. Please suggest regarding the same as conditions are very confusing itself. Will be very thankful


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My ANZSCO is 263311, Telecommunication engineer. I am an offshore applicant
> 
> ...


As an offshore applicant you can only apply for 491 moreover NT application is closed for offshore applicants due to the pandemic.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

i1lion said:


> As an offshore applicant you can only apply for 491 moreover NT application is closed for offshore applicants due to the pandemic.


Thanks i1lion!! Once opened, what are the docs I need to gather upon from the below mentioned list of employability requirements.. Is it all of them or any one of them would be sufficient.

"" You must provide strong evidence of good employment prospects in the NT either in your skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation.

You can show you have good employment prospects by providing:
1. an offer of employment letter from an NT employer
2. a statement describing how your skills and experience meet NT employer needs
3. evidence that your occupation has been advertised in the NT multiple times and an explanation of how your qualifications and experience match the job vacancy
4. evidence of feedback from potential NT employers.""



What else docs do i need to gather fro my ANZSCO 263311. 

Please guide on that, it will be really helpful


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > As an offshore applicant you can only apply for 491 moreover NT application is closed for offshore applicants due to the pandemic.
> ...


All the documents listed by MigrationNT are all needed for assessment to know if applicant fit into the NT system. I will advise you sign up with Job sites such as seek.com.au indeed.com.au and apply to advertised jobs in your field or closely related ones. Screen shot such advertisement for proof that your occupation is being advertised in NT. Hopefully recruiters or employers that put up such advertisements will email stating reasons like your job application wasn’t successful with reasons or they can tell you your resume is impressive and they will like to further discuss the job opportunity with you.
These feedbacks are needed to enable you compose your employability statements. 
You will also do your research into living and working in NT and come up with a write up. Also you will come up with a commitment statement, stating why you will love to migrate to NT, most times this statement touches topics such as , weather, accommodations, transportation, schools for kids etc, recreation spots etc.
I hope this is helpful.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

i1lion said:


> All the documents listed by MigrationNT are all needed for assessment to know if applicant fit into the NT system. I will advise you sign up with Job sites such as seek.com.au indeed.com.au and apply to advertised jobs in your field or closely related ones. Screen shot such advertisement for proof that your occupation is being advertised in NT. Hopefully recruiters or employers that put up such advertisements will email stating reasons like your job application wasn’t successful with reasons or they can tell you your resume is impressive and they will like to further discuss the job opportunity with you.
> These feedbacks are needed to enable you compose your employability statements.
> You will also do your research into living and working in NT and come up with a write up. Also you will come up with a commitment statement, stating why you will love to migrate to NT, most times this statement touches topics such as , weather, accommodations, transportation, schools for kids etc, recreation spots etc.
> I hope this is helpful.


Thanks a ton i1lion!! Its very helpful.

Thanks for the guidance.


----------



## denish7595 (May 22, 2020)

Can anyone suggest me good immigration consultant for onshore application of NT?


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi Guys - How do i find out if case officer has been assigned to my application? I was asked for an additional document on April 2nd which I submitted on the same day, however, application status continues to show as "Waiting for Outstanding Documents". In the documents section I can that the requested document has been accepted.

Need help!! Thanks


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Sahil050 said:


> Hi Guys - How do i find out if case officer has been assigned to my application? I was asked for an additional document on April 2nd which I submitted on the same day, however, application status continues to show as "Waiting for Outstanding Documents". In the documents section I can that the requested document has been accepted.
> 
> Need help!! Thanks


For you to be asked for an additional document it means your application is with your CO. The waiting for outstanding documents it might be that CO didn’t update from their end. Check when was your last action date, it may give you a clue of what’s going on with your application. Sometimes CO don’t update applicants portal, it happened with me. There was only one time my last action date change. It didn’t change again until I was asked to sign the declaration form.


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

i1lion said:


> For you to be asked for an additional document it means your application is with your CO. The waiting for outstanding documents it might be that CO didn’t update from their end. Check when was your last action date, it may give you a clue of what’s going on with your application. Sometimes CO don’t update applicants portal, it happened with me. There was only one time my last action date change. It didn’t change again until I was asked to sign the declaration form.


Thanks Mate. Last action date is April 4th, that is when i uploaded the requested document. Do you think I should call NT immigration department to get clarification?


----------



## Zinou (Jan 21, 2020)

It seems like nowdays NT invites married people only. ANYONE applied as a single person get nomination recently?


----------



## ajayidebo (Feb 13, 2020)

What gave you the impression that they are inviting only married people? 




Zinou said:


> It seems like nowdays NT invites married people only. ANYONE applied as a single person get nomination recently?


----------



## moataz_alsbak (Aug 1, 2018)

Zinou said:


> It seems like nowdays NT invites married people only. ANYONE applied as a single person get nomination recently?


hello dear, why you are saying like that, do you mean all guys got who got invitations are married?


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

Sahil050 said:


> Thanks Mate. Last action date is April 4th, that is when i uploaded the requested document. Do you think I should call NT immigration department to get clarification?



I emailed them with same concern and the next day my status changed to Case officer assessment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Sahil050 said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > For you to be asked for an additional document it means your application is with your CO. The waiting for outstanding documents it might be that CO didn’t update from their end. Check when was your last action date, it may give you a clue of what’s going on with your application. Sometimes CO don’t update applicants portal, it happened with me. There was only one time my last action date change. It didn’t change again until I was asked to sign the declaration form.
> ...


You can. Just state your application number for quick response.


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi
My occupation is an accountant. I’m offshore applicant and have a job offer. I submitted my application on 9 Dec 2019 and my status changed to case officer assessment on 24 Jan 2020. Now I have waited for more 5 months. 

Do you think it should email CO to remind them or just do nothing, only waiting?

Someone can give some advice. Thx in advance.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

luccc said:


> Hi
> My occupation is an accountant. Iâ€™️m offshore applicant and have a job offer. I submitted my application on 9 Dec 2019 and my status changed to case officer assessment on 24 Jan 2020. Now I have waited for more 5 months.
> 
> Do you think it should email CO to remind them or just do nothing, only waiting?
> ...


Hello. Are you certain the job is still pending for you? Did you give other positive feedback in your application aside from the job offer you got. I will advise you call not email, though I bet they will tell you your application is still been reviewed by your CO. Maybe because your occupation is highly competitive. But i think you have other advantages like you have schooled n worked in Australia before. So you can be hopeful.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

luccc said:


> Hi
> My occupation is an accountant. Iâ€™m offshore applicant and have a job offer. I submitted my application on 9 Dec 2019 and my status changed to case officer assessment on 24 Jan 2020. Now I have waited for more 5 months.
> 
> Do you think it should email CO to remind them or just do nothing, only waiting?
> ...


You are not on their priority as you are offshore
Even if you are given a grant, you wouldn’t be able to enter Australia as temporary visa holders are not permitted yet
But still call them up and request them along with an email

Cheers


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

OK I do not know how to call them from offshore. Maybe I will try email them.


----------



## Zinou (Jan 21, 2020)

I said that bcz I saw they invite only overseas married people. If there is any single person with nomination from NT please mention that!!!!!!!


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

Iryta said:


> She applied on 9Dec19


Hello there, lryta. May I know how many days did your friend have to wait for the official ITA (Invitation To Apply) from the NT? It means the status on Skillselect has been changed from 'SUBMITTED" to 'INVITED' and the visa lodging is able to take place. 

I have been waiting for the NT to acknowledge the signed declaration form that I have uploaded onto the portal.

Today marks the 9th day since the form was uploaded. Thank you.


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

miller115 said:


> Hello there, lryta. May I know how many days did your friend have to wait for the official ITA (Invitation To Apply) from the NT? It means the status on Skillselect has been changed from 'SUBMITTED" to 'INVITED' and the visa lodging is able to take place.
> 
> I have been waiting for the NT to acknowledge the signed declaration form that I have uploaded onto the portal.
> 
> Today marks the 9th day since the form was uploaded. Thank you.


Updated: NT has acknowledged the form and the status on Skillselect is now 'INVITED'


----------



## jeremyaus (Apr 20, 2020)

sketharapu said:


> I emailed them with same concern and the next day my status changed to Case officer assessment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have their email? Or you just create a message on portal? I have same problem since begining of April until now. Thank you.


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

jeremyaus said:


> Do you have their email? Or you just create a message on portal? I have same problem since begining of April until now. Thank you.



You can just google it. I sent through gmail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haxd (May 30, 2020)

Hi,
I'm a student studying Master of IT at CDU (2-year programme). After graduate I will have another professional year in NT. How possible I will get 190 invitation without job offer?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haxd said:


> Hi,
> I'm a student studying Master of IT at CDU (2-year programme). After graduate I will have another professional year in NT. How possible I will get 190 invitation without job offer?


What is your Anzsco code?

Cheers


----------



## haxd (May 30, 2020)

NB said:


> What is your Anzsco code?
> 
> Cheers


I'm not very sure but the closet should be 261111 ICT business analyst or 261313	Software engineer


----------



## tracylong3247 (Apr 20, 2020)

haxd said:


> I'm not very sure but the closet should be 261111 ICT business analyst or 261313	Software engineer


261111- ICT Business Analyst states on ANZSCO:-

Offshore applicants must provide evidence of having received an offer of employment by a NT employer in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation

Assuming you are onshore and have studied in NT at CDU I reckon you stand a good chance of getting a 190 if you meet the 65 points criteria...It makes no mention of needing a job onshore..

Again Software Engineer has the same stating:-

Offshore applicants must provide evidence of having received an offer of employment by a NT employer in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation.

Both these roles require at least Band 6 in all areas...

Good Luck


----------



## Iryta (Jan 27, 2020)

miller115 said:


> Iryta said:
> 
> 
> > She applied on 9Dec19
> ...


Hi buddy,
Have you got the official ITA from DHA yet? My friend has waited for 9 days from the day she uploaded the signed declaration to got ITA from DHA.


----------



## Rev11 (May 31, 2020)

i1lion said:


> Today I got to print, sign and send back my declaration letter to NT gov. I really appreciate God for His mercy and grace. I pray that everyone looking for nomination from NT gov will get.


 hi, i applied NT nomination in 19 March and now in need to submit few docs. Sent a message to Co through online application window on 5th may but no response yet. any idea how I will receive the link? will i get the upload link as a message from Co or will he enable the documents tab to make changes? my case is in co assessment. where to find last action date?


----------



## davulcu (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi to everyone! I have the 511112 qualification (Program or Project Administrator) and 85 point (including nomination points) with Superior English + 6 years of experience. Do I have any chances at all? To be honest, I lose my hope and my dream for which I've been moving for the last 3.5 years. I am offshore.


----------



## Rev11 (May 31, 2020)

davulcu said:


> Hi to everyone! I have the 511112 qualification (Program or Project Administrator) and 85 point (including nomination points) with Superior English + 6 years of experience. Do I have any chances at all? To be honest, I lose my hope and my dream for which I've been moving for the last 3.5 years. I am offshore.


 hi there, have you given any positive response from NT employer or job offer ?


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

Iryta said:


> Hi buddy,
> Have you got the official ITA from DHA yet? My friend has waited for 9 days from the day she uploaded the signed declaration to got ITA from DHA.


Thank you, lryta. It took them 9 days as well hahaha. Got the invite from Skillselect on May 28th, 2020. Preparing docs now and filling in important forms. Will possibly lodge this week.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Rev11 said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > Today I got to print, sign and send back my declaration letter to NT gov. I really appreciate God for His mercy and grace. I pray that everyone looking for nomination from NT gov will get.
> ...


To check your last action date, login from your PC not phone. What documents do you need to submit? Have your documents been accepted by your CO already. In my case i sent mail to my CO to allow me upload some documents like response from recruiters and bank statement but I didn’t get any response until my outcome came. If you have mailed your CO and there is no response, probably CO doesn’t need the documents you asked to be uploaded.
Good luck.


----------



## Rev11 (May 31, 2020)

i1lion said:


> Rev11 said:
> 
> 
> > i1lion said:
> ...


thanks a lot for your reply. I need to send recruiter response to Co and job advertisements. my documents are accepted by co and assigned co in April end. I have not given any recruiter response when I submitted my application. so I sent a message to him. Did you share recruiter response initially when u submitted the application to NT? also please advise in case I receive the link to upload documents how will it happen? will he share a link through a message or enable the documents section to make changes. thank you


----------



## Rev11 (May 31, 2020)

i1lion said:


> Rev11 said:
> 
> 
> > i1lion said:
> ...


Editable is nothing but "Make changes" in Document section? which will be editable to upload documents. reason am asking in particular is I'm doing through an agent who doesn't know about this new process. so I have not seen my NT profile thoroughly. sorry if I'm bothering you!


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Rev11 said:


> i1lion said:
> 
> 
> > Rev11 said:
> ...


Since you are applying through an agent, the agent will know how to go about it if you have feedbacks from recruiters.
But per adventure he know how to go about it. You will have to mail your CO about the latest development, and wait for CO’s response. You will know on your portal if your CO has agreed to your request.


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

i1lion said:


> Rev11 said:
> 
> 
> > i1lion said:
> ...


Sorry I meant per adventure if your agent doesn’t know how to go about it....


----------



## anjankumart (Jan 10, 2020)

Sahil050 said:


> Hi Guys - How do i find out if case officer has been assigned to my application? I was asked for an additional document on April 2nd which I submitted on the same day, however, application status continues to show as "Waiting for Outstanding Documents". In the documents section I can that the requested document has been accepted.
> 
> Need help!! Thanks


I am in the same boat, they asked for Spouse IELTS on March 31st and status got changed to "Case Officer Assessment" on June 1st, I didn't get any notification from Migration NT with regards to change in status.
Fingers Crossed.
Thanks,
Anjan


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi
Anyone gets the 491 nomination recently?
I have almost waited for 6 months as an offshore accountant applicant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

luccc said:


> Hi
> Anyone gets the 491 nomination recently?
> I have almost waited for 6 months as an offshore accountant applicant.


No states will have the guts to invite offshore applicants except for healthcare related jobs
Better to move to Plan B

Cheers


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Two people offshore here get the nomination last week. 
So I do not know what NT is thinking, they are not healthcare jobs.


----------



## Rev11 (May 31, 2020)

luccc said:


> Two people offshore here get the nomination last week.
> So I do not know what NT is thinking, they are not healthcare jobs.


 you're right. let's hope for the best. best wishes!


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Yes trust NT govt Pray for the Best


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

NB said:


> luccc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


You are very wrong.


----------



## moataz_alsbak (Aug 1, 2018)

today I heard that Tasmania sent back the fees to those who applied and did not get the feedback as they can't process the applications due to COVID 19, is it true?
do you think other states may do the same?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

moataz_alsbak said:


> today I heard that Tasmania sent back the fees to those who applied and did not get the feedback as they can't process the applications due to COVID 19, is it true?
> do you think other states may do the same?


Yes you are right. Someone in a group I belong to got the response from TAS.


----------



## hyaqub (May 16, 2020)

Tasmania is the most worst state in terms of migration. State growth if Tas got bunch of idiots (COs) who initially, two years back, nominated almost every single applicant, no matter where they are coming from, but now not even nominating those who even graduated from UTAS. Absolute ****ty state in Aus


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

https://theterritory.com.au/migrate...ation-if-you-already-live-in-australia#item-1


----------



## Zinou (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi guys 
Please can someone assist me How can I get positive feedback from an employer in NT?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Zinou said:


> Hi guys
> Please can someone assist me How can I get positive feedback from an employer in NT?


Apply for jobs via seek.com.au indeed.com.au Jooble.com. jobs in your occupation or closely related ones, and wait for feedback:


----------



## Zinou (Jan 21, 2020)

They said positive feedback I only received auto-generated responses but it's insufficient. Please what should I do to get even one positive feedback?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

Zinou said:


> They said positive feedback I only received auto-generated responses but it's insufficient. Please what should I do to get even one positive feedback?


When did you apply, most times it takes up to a week or two for them to respond. But I can’t assure if its going to be a positive feedback.


----------



## denish7595 (May 22, 2020)

Can anyone help me to get positive feedback from NT employer in Mechanical engineering or a closely related field? I've applied a lot of jobs but couldn't manage to get a single positive one yet.


----------



## ajayidebo (Feb 13, 2020)

Hey, you're more than 6 months now. Any response from NT? 



luccc said:


> Hi
> Anyone gets the 491 nomination recently?
> I have almost waited for 6 months as an offshore accountant applicant.


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi

I am still not get any information from the NT now. I submitted my application on 9 Dec 2019 and occupation is an accountant with a Job offer. My application status changed to case officer assessment on 24 Jan 2020. 

And I see the following information in another forum:

“ Hi All,
I have applied for NT 491 visa sponsorship on 11/12/2019 and yesterday 05/06/2020 got a reply from them as my application unsuccessful.”

I really do not know what the NT government thinking. And how long I need to wait. 

Finger cross.


----------



## ajayidebo (Feb 13, 2020)

Hey bro, keep the hope alive. 





luccc said:


> Hi
> 
> I am still not get any information from the NT now. I submitted my application on 9 Dec 2019 and occupation is an accountant with a Job offer. My application status changed to case officer assessment on 24 Jan 2020.
> 
> ...


----------



## tracylong3247 (Apr 20, 2020)

luccc said:


> Hi
> 
> I am still not get any information from the NT now. I submitted my application on 9 Dec 2019 and occupation is an accountant with a Job offer. My application status changed to case officer assessment on 24 Jan 2020.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am not sure whether any of us will find anything out now until 1st July. There are changes coming to the NT. I only know this as I was notified by ANZSCO via email advising that changes were coming on 1st July. I would be surprised if anyone gets any updates before then tbh. I might be wrong though


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi

Is there someone like me to wait beyond 6 mints as an offshore Applicant? I submitted my application on Dec 9 2019. 

Someone also waits beyond 6 months, plz let me know.


----------



## Rev11 (May 31, 2020)

luccc said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there someone like me to wait beyond 6 mints as an offshore Applicant? I submitted my application on Dec 9 2019.
> 
> Someone also waits beyond 6 months, plz let me know.


hi , when is your last action date in application?


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

Last action date is 24 Jan 2020. My status changed to case officer assessment on 24 Jan 2020.


----------



## Ravoo (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi NB, 

Is this mandate to have B.ed degree, if I want to apply for Anzsco code 134111 Child care centre manager. I have approx 5 years of experience of working as Centre care head but don't have the B.ed degree.


----------



## luccc (Feb 18, 2020)

NT website changes onshore application processing time from one month to three months now.


----------



## moataz_alsbak (Aug 1, 2018)

luccc said:


> NT website changes onshore application processing time from one month to three months now.


Any news about offshore?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

luccc said:


> NT website changes onshore application processing time from one month to three months now.


This is serious... 😱😳


----------



## moataz_alsbak (Aug 1, 2018)

luccc said:


> NT website changes onshore application processing time from one month to three months now.


Could you please share the link?


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

moataz_alsbak said:


> Could you please share the link?


Its on NT website theterritory.com.au under common questions for NT Government visa nominations.


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

Guys, Finally I have received nomination today. 
Electrical Engineer
Offshore
Applied on 17th December


----------



## ajayidebo (Feb 13, 2020)

Congratulations to you! 



prun said:


> Guys, Finally I have received nomination today.
> Electrical Engineer
> Offshore
> Applied on 17th December


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

prun said:


> Guys, Finally I have received nomination today.
> Electrical Engineer
> Offshore
> Applied on 17th December


Congrats and which subclass have you applied?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

prun said:


> Guys, Finally I have received nomination today.
> Electrical Engineer
> Offshore
> Applied on 17th December


Congratulations! Finally you got it, happy for you


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

Agronomist said:


> Congratulations! Finally you got it, happy for you


Thank you so much bro for your guiding also.


----------



## drsonia25 (Jul 28, 2017)

hello
what documents you submitted while applying for NT nomination?


----------



## Zinou (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi prun

Congratulations 

I'm also an electrical engineer I still waiting 

how many positive feedback did you attached? Are you single or you applied with ur partner? How many points you have and how many years of experience...thank u...


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

prun said:


> Thank you so much bro for your guiding also.


huge congrats! see you in the NT


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

When did you apply, and what is the last action date?




Zinou said:


> Hi prun
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> ...


----------



## anjankumart (Jan 10, 2020)

prun said:


> Guys, Finally I have received nomination today.
> Electrical Engineer
> Offshore
> Applied on 17th December


Hello,
Congratulations on being nominated!
What's your Nomination Category(190 or 491)?
How many Points did you score including NT nomination criteria.
Thanks,
Anjan.


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

anjankumart said:


> Hello,
> Congratulations on being nominated!
> What's your Nomination Category(190 or 491)?
> How many Points did you score including NT nomination criteria.
> ...


Hi,

Applied on 17th December 
Case Officer 29th January 
491, Electrical Engineer 
70 point include SS 
Nomination on 16th June


----------



## anjankumart (Jan 10, 2020)

prun said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied on 17th December
> Case Officer 29th January
> ...


Good to know!
Congratulations once again, all the best.
How many employers gave you positive feedback?

I wasn't aware that NT might not entertain 190 Visa for offshore applicants, when I applied late last year. Currently working in US on H1B visa, no expiration as my GC is in process, wanted to get away from regular Visa extensions and move to warmer weather compared to typical Midwest winters.

My Profile :
Telecommunications Engineer
75 point including SS
Applied on 19th December
Case Officer 31st March
Skill assessment done by Engineers Australia.

Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

prun said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied on 17th December
> Case Officer 29th January
> ...


Congratulations and well done bro! I know you are overwhelmed with repetitive questions but can you please answer this query if you have some time?

1.) How many positive response or job offers have you submitted with proof of employability?
2.) Any connection, relatives or acquaintances in the NT?
3.) Lastly, How many years of experience do you currently have?

Thank you so much in advance and wish you all the best in NT


----------



## Intfur (Apr 13, 2020)

prun said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied on 17th December
> Case Officer 29th January
> ...



Congratulations!

Had you applied for any other states or just NT? Did you have any job offers or responses from employers?


----------



## guri_jaindu (Jun 17, 2020)

congratulations 👍🏻


----------



## guri_jaindu (Jun 17, 2020)

congratulations


----------



## guri_jaindu (Jun 17, 2020)

prun said:


> Guys, Finally I have received nomination today.
> Electrical Engineer
> Offshore
> Applied on 17th December



congratulations


----------



## guri_jaindu (Jun 17, 2020)

prun said:


> Guys, Finally I have received nomination today.
> Electrical Engineer
> Offshore
> Applied on 17th December
> ...


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

Zezima1234 said:


> prun said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



5 Positive feedback 
Yes I have uncle and cousin family
2.5 Years


----------



## gitz001 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi All,

Is it possible for 261313 to apply under 491 family sponsorship without a job offer because I see a condition to hold valid job offer for software engineer category. I would like to know if this condition applies for family sponsorship. Kindly reply.


----------



## ajayidebo (Feb 13, 2020)

For 491 family visa, you have nothing to do with NT government application. All you need to do is complete the EOI and select 491 family visa. So far, they've only selected applicants with 90points and above. 




gitz001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it possible for 261313 to apply under 491 family sponsorship without a job offer because I see a condition to hold valid job offer for software engineer category. I would like to know if this condition applies for family sponsorship. Kindly reply.


----------



## drsonia25 (Jul 28, 2017)

prun said:


> 5 Positive feedback
> Yes I have uncle and cousin family
> 2.5 Years


hello,
I have query regarding NT state nomination. Actually i have received my positive skill assessment in health promotion officer category yesterday and now i want to file my EOI and also my occupation is in NT state occupation list and no job offer requirement is mentioned on occupation list so please guide do i have to submit any employability evidence like you. I am offshore and have 75 points in total. Do you think i will be given nomination?


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

guri_jaindu said:


> prun said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, Finally I have received nomination today.
> ...


----------



## Zinou (Jan 21, 2020)

signed letter of support from resident in NT detailing their willingness and abilities to support you
Whose submitted this letter?


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

I have asked for uploading new feedback from NT employers, and CO opened the link today, and I uploaded the new feedback file...

Now it is showing awaiting for review, and there is a cancel option just beside the uploaded file...

My question-

1) whether can I cancel the uploaded file and re-uploaded another one, or the link is just for one time use?

2) Whether the old employability file will still be there, or it will be replaced by new one?

Because in my old file, having job advertisement with explanation, but new file does not having it, new file containing only feedbacks.

Please suggest- what should I do now for keeping the old file with job advertisement..


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

ee_sajib said:


> I have asked for uploading new feedback from NT employers, and CO opened the link today, and I uploaded the new feedback file...
> 
> Now it is showing awaiting for review, and there is a cancel option just beside the uploaded file...
> 
> ...


A very rare opportunity, you could have asked before you uploaded. What you could have done was to merge the old and new in a document and upload. Try and see if you have the opportunity to upload a new document, but as for the cancel button I sincerely don’t know what will happen if you click on it.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks bro... I have merged all together along with new feedbacks, and upload it cancelling the previous uploaded by clicking cancel button..




i1lion said:


> ee_sajib said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked for uploading new feedback from NT employers, and CO opened the link today, and I uploaded the new feedback file...
> ...


----------



## Rev11 (May 31, 2020)

ee_sajib said:


> Thanks bro... I have merged all together along with new feedbacks, and upload it cancelling the previous uploaded by clicking cancel button..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi, how did you receive the link? did CO send a message in online Window and shared a link? or documents section was enabled to upload New docs? was Editable "yes"? please confirm


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi I am new here, I would like to apply for NT 491 visa.

I went through the website and they have asked lot of documents to prove your interest, job opportunities etc...do we have any set template for it. 

Else can anyone guide me on preparation for those documents.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

CO sent a message in online portal and created a new link at doc section for uploading additional doc... Once uploading done, then that doc will go review state and after 1-2 working day, the whole application with new doc will go for CO assessment stage again...


----------



## ajayidebo (Feb 13, 2020)

Any update? 




luccc said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there someone like me to wait beyond 6 mints as an offshore Applicant? I submitted my application on Dec 9 2019.
> 
> Someone also waits beyond 6 months, plz let me know.


----------



## tracylong3247 (Apr 20, 2020)

The State & Territory nomination program will remain temporarily CLOSED until the Commonwealth Government’s allocation of state nomination places for 2020-21 takes place. This means that State & Territory governments’ have no ability to nominate applicants in visa subclasses 491 and 190.

I do not think any visa's will be issued until the new financial year which could now be October


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Any update from NT- anyone received outcome- invitation/rejection recently??

I uploaded few doc on 25th June in my application portal, and those uploaded doc is accepted by CO yesterday, means NT still working with previously applied application...Good positive sign at least!



tracylong3247 said:


> The State & Territory nomination program will remain temporarily CLOSED until the Commonwealth Government’s allocation of state nomination places for 2020-21 takes place. This means that State & Territory governments’ have no ability to nominate applicants in visa subclasses 491 and 190.
> 
> I do not think any visa's will be issued until the new financial year which could now be October


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Anyone received NT outcome recently from this forum? Or any update from CO?


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

It seems that there was a round today anyone has got an invite for NT?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Zezima1234 said:


> It seems that there was a round today anyone has got an invite for NT?


That round was for 189
It had nothing to do with the states 

Cheers


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Any update from NT-- did anyone receive NT outcome ?


----------



## hyaqub (May 16, 2020)

No invitations till new budget is passed in October. In November they might resume the process..


----------



## guri_jaindu (Jun 17, 2020)

Unsuccessful Applications
The following 1 applications submitted on behalf of your clients have been unsuccessful:

Link To Application - Client: - Submitted on 19/12/2019 4:58:59 PM - Reason: Thank you for your application for the Northern Territory (NT) Government Nomination. The NT Government has very limited places for nomination each year. We also receive a large volume of applications, particularly from offshore applicants. Therefore our assessment criteria relating to employability in the NT and commitment to the NT must be set at a very high standard. Unfortunately this application is unsuccessful. While we acknowledge that your nominated occupation is listed on the NT Migration Occupation List, your application provides insufficient evidence of strong employment prospects in the NT in your competitive occupation. We acknowledge your efforts in researching into the NT context and the NT jobs market. However we note that no evidence of recent correspondence with NT employers with positive feedback on your employability was provided. In the absence of such evidence, the level of employability shown in this application is insufficient for an NT nomination. Please note that this decision is final and no further correspondence will be made with regard to this application..


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

guri_jaindu said:


> Unsuccessful Applications
> The following 1 applications submitted on behalf of your clients have been unsuccessful:
> 
> Link To Application - Client: - Submitted on 19/12/2019 4:58:59 PM - Reason: Thank you for your application for the Northern Territory (NT) Government Nomination. The NT Government has very limited places for nomination each year. We also receive a large volume of applications, particularly from offshore applicants. Therefore our assessment criteria relating to employability in the NT and commitment to the NT must be set at a very high standard. Unfortunately this application is unsuccessful. While we acknowledge that your nominated occupation is listed on the NT Migration Occupation List, your application provides insufficient evidence of strong employment prospects in the NT in your competitive occupation. We acknowledge your efforts in researching into the NT context and the NT jobs market. However we note that no evidence of recent correspondence with NT employers with positive feedback on your employability was provided. In the absence of such evidence, the level of employability shown in this application is insufficient for an NT nomination. Please note that this decision is final and no further correspondence will be made with regard to this application..


Details of application please? Points, years of experience, single status etc.


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

NB said:


> That round was for 189
> It had nothing to do with the states
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for clarifying this.


----------



## Rev11 (May 31, 2020)

will the CO verify the positive feedback mails? will CO connect with those who share positive response and verify the same or it happens only for job offer letter?


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

Rev11 said:


> will the CO verify the positive feedback mails? will CO connect with those who share positive response and verify the same or it happens only for job offer letter?



They ll do. For me they have crossed check with the person who gave me.


----------



## Zinou (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi guys 
I askedto upload new positive feedback from NT employers, and I received the link just 2 days later, I uploaded the new feedback file on the same day. 
But my problem right now is why my application don't go for CO assessment again 10 days after uploading the file.

Now My status shows waiting for assessment information 10 days after uploading the file!!!!!!!!!! The new file still not accepted..... awaiting for review, and there is a cancel option just beside the uploaded file.


----------



## miller115 (Jan 28, 2020)

Zinou said:


> Hi guys
> I askedto upload new positive feedback from NT employers, and I received the link just 2 days later, I uploaded the new feedback file on the same day.
> But my problem right now is why my application don't go for CO assessment again 10 days after uploading the file.
> 
> Now My status shows waiting for assessment information 10 days after uploading the file!!!!!!!!!! The new file still not accepted..... awaiting for review, and there is a cancel option just beside the uploaded file.


Patience. Waiting time is not wasted time. Hope you get the nomination.


----------



## Zinou (Jan 21, 2020)

Ok thanks miller
Hope so


----------



## Rev11 (May 31, 2020)

hi Zinou,

please tell me when did you submit you nomination to NT? I too asked to upload pending documents but link not yet shared. so need to know if my co will share the link by any chance as you have received in 2 days itself.


----------



## Zinou (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi Rev11
By mid-March 
Call them or send more messages


----------



## VincyVincentVincy (Feb 13, 2018)

Seems really like its no longer attractive to study in the NT anymore as one could've spent over 100k in his degree + living cost (which is extremely high in NT) and could've ended up without a nomination?


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

One of my friends applied for NT nomination on 2nd September and got it within a day on 3rd September. Yesterday he got his 190 visa grant. 
Status: onshore and NT student.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pabna said:


> One of my friends applied for NT nomination on 2nd September and got it within a day on 3rd September. Yesterday he got his 190 visa grant.
> Status: onshore and NT student.


He should open a migration agency
He is wasting his talent in any other job

Cheers


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Hahaha 😄 thanks NB for the idea. I will definitely tell him to do so.


----------



## Rev11 (May 31, 2020)

hi panna,

it's mentioned in NT website that applications will only be assessed for both onshore and offshore and nominations can't be given till the federal budget. how come your friend received it? Also members want to know if NT will give nominations for all occupation after they receive nomination quotas next month or will it be only for those in priority occupation list? what is the situation now for already applied offshore applicants?


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Rev11 said:


> hi panna,
> 
> it's mentioned in NT website that applications will only be assessed for both onshore and offshore and nominations can't be given till the federal budget. how come your friend received it? Also members want to know if NT will give nominations for all occupation after they receive nomination quotas next month or will it be only for those in priority occupation list? what is the situation now for already applied
> offshore applicants?


Hi Rev,

If your occupation is related to health or social sector only then NT gov is granting nomination now, for example, nurse, GP, disability support worker, welfare officer, emergency management, social worker. My friend's occupation was youth worker. 

Currently all other nominations are on hold. I have other onshore community members and NT student waiting for their nominations such as accountants, ICT analyst, network engineer, civil engineer, event manager etc.

Regards


----------



## Rev11 (May 31, 2020)

thanks pabna... I'm a program administrator from offshore. do you think other occupations will be given nomination or considered after federal budget happens on 6 Oct next month? 6 months already over for me and am awaiting result from them.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Rev11 said:


> thanks pabna... I'm a program administrator from offshore. do you think other occupations will be given nomination or considered after federal budget happens on 6 Oct next month? 6 months already over for me and am awaiting result from them.


big NO


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

emios88 said:


> Rev11 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks pabna... I'm a program administrator from offshore. do you think other occupations will be given nomination or considered after federal budget happens on 6 Oct next month? 6 months already over for me and am awaiting result from them.
> ...


You must be working in The Department of Trade, Business and Innovation to infer that it’s a “big NO”. How can you be so sure. For this I disagree with you.


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Rev11 said:


> thanks pabna... I'm a program administrator from offshore. do you think other occupations will be given nomination or considered after federal budget happens on 6 Oct next month? 6 months already over for me and am awaiting result from them.


Hi Rev

Usually every year they stop processing all offshore nominations for one month only, just before the budget declaration. As this year is a unique situation, no one can predict anything. However, we are getting some INFORMAL info that nominations for offshore applicants will take time to grant till Feb 2021 since their priority will be onshore. But we all hope for the best. Don't get frustrated mate. 

Regards


----------



## Rev11 (May 31, 2020)

thanks for your response pabna.. it's all fate and can't be changed. let me wait and watch ... no other go..let anything happen but praying for the best!! hope things will change for the better 😊


----------



## vxn8231 (Mar 14, 2020)

Hi all

I applied for 491 way back in March and got a letter to sign off that I will be working in here. At that time I did not sign because my plan changed.

Now I want to re-apply, but with 190 nomination NT. On the website, it stated that if I got nominated before irrepsective of the visa, I could not re-apply for 190. My question is when I got the letter back in March 2020, was it a nomination?

I have 90 points in total, working in the social work field.

Many thanks!


----------



## i1lion (Dec 26, 2019)

vxn8231 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I applied for 491 way back in March and got a letter to sign off that I will be working in here. At that time I did not sign because my plan changed.
> 
> ...


Whao!!! 😱😱😱😱 that was your ticket to NT, it’s called Declaration Letter, why did you choose not to sign, all you could have done was to sign and send back and you would have been nominated. Where are you applying from, are you Offshore or Onshore?


----------



## sassySouthAfrica (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi All

Submitted my onshore application for Nomination 15 September 2020. Status changed to Case Officer 1 October. Nothing since then. Skilled as a Secondary School Teacher with a job waiting for me. Anyone know anything about when the quotas will be released by Federal Government?


----------



## sherjel.anzar (Oct 28, 2020)

Rev11 said:


> thanks pabna... I'm a program administrator from offshore. do you think other occupations will be given nomination or considered after federal budget happens on 6 Oct next month? 6 months already over for me and am awaiting result from them.


Hi Buddy,

How many points you got for 511112?


----------



## sassySouthAfrica (Nov 2, 2020)

Anyone have any news on this whatsoever?


----------



## shabee (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi,

anyone got nomination recently onshore, please? what is the meaning of getting a declaration form to sign from the MigrationNT? Anyone can help?


----------



## sassySouthAfrica (Nov 2, 2020)

Getting a declaration to sign means you have a nomination. Did you receive one of these letters?


----------



## sassySouthAfrica (Nov 2, 2020)

I received my invitation to apply a few days ago so it seems like the system is up and running again.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

sassySouthAfrica said:


> I received my invitation to apply a few days ago so it seems like the system is up and running again.


Hi, just wonder what's your nominated occupation and when you submitted your application? Have you heard any other applicant receiving invitation as well?


----------



## Bev25194 (Dec 16, 2020)

I got an invitation to apply for 190 visa but the one i signed for the declaration form from MigrationNT is for 491 visa. Is it safe to continue to apply for 190


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bev25194 said:


> I got an invitation to apply for 190 visa but the one i signed for the declaration form from MigrationNT is for 491 visa. Is it safe to continue to apply for 190


Documents you submitted to NT are of no consequence or value
You have to give evidence as per the EOI in Skillselect to DHA 
As long as you can prove that you have claimed points correctly, you are safe
Cheers


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

Bev25194 said:


> I got an invitation to apply for 190 visa but the one i signed for the declaration form from MigrationNT is for 491 visa. Is it safe to continue to apply for 190


Are you NT grad? Can I know your nominated occupation and when did you lodge the application for nomination?

Regarding the declaration form, you should ask them to make it clear whether the invitation is for 190 or 491.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

NB said:


> Documents you submitted to NT are of no consequence or value
> You have to give evidence as per the EOI in Skillselect to DHA
> As long as you can prove that you have claimed points correctly, you are safe
> Cheers


I reckon he's asking about the declaration form (the one you have to sign before an ITA can be sent through SkillSelect to you). He received an invitation for 190 but in the form it says 491.


----------



## Bev25194 (Dec 16, 2020)

hawkeye10 said:


> Are you NT grad? Can I know your nominated occupation and when did you lodge the application for nomination?
> 
> Regarding the declaration form, you should ask them to make it clear whether the invitation is for 190 or 491.


Yes i am an NT grad with management accounting as a nominated occupation. I applied for nomination May 2019


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

Bev25194 said:


> Yes i am an NT grad with management accounting as a nominated occupation. I applied for nomination May 2019


How come you have waited for more than a year to get a nomination? I reckon you would get an invitation after a few months at most. Many got one in a few weeks.


----------



## Bev25194 (Dec 16, 2020)

hawkeye10 said:


> How come you have waited for more than a year to get a nomination? I reckon you would get an invitation after a few months at most. Many got one in a few weeks.


Oh no I meant end of may 2020. It got delayed coz of covid


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

Bev25194 said:


> Oh no I meant end of may 2020. It got delayed coz of covid


So you graduated in Nov 2019 or Feb 2020? And are you currently working in the nominated field (accounting)? Is there any reason why you chose Management acct (221112) instead of the General one (221111)?


----------



## axu12345 (Jan 6, 2021)

Did anyone invite by NT 491?? I have submitted my application for over 4 months but still no response. (accounting)
My current visa is going to expire..


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

axu12345 said:


> Did anyone invite by NT 491?? I have submitted my application for over 4 months but still no response. (accounting)
> My current visa is going to expire..


of course, mostly for those with priority occupation. That's the case with the interim allocation before December. For non-priority, may still waiting from June/July.


----------



## axu12345 (Jan 6, 2021)

hawkeye10 said:


> of course, mostly for those with priority occupation. That's the case with the interim allocation before December. For non-priority, may still waiting from June/July.


The processing time on the website is 3 months, I hope they will update it, some applicants like me are facing visa expiration and even have no idea what to do now and how long we have to wait for the nomination.  The 491 quotas are always enough each year, hope co officer could invite us soon....


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

axu12345 said:


> The processing time on the website is 3 months, I hope they will update it, some applicants like me are facing visa expiration and even have no idea what to do now and how long we have to wait for the nomination.  The 491 quotas are always enough each year, hope co officer could invite us soon....


Request CO to expedite your case processing, tell him about your current situation. Hopefully they will announce outcome of your case soon.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

axu12345 said:


> The processing time on the website is 3 months, I hope they will update it, some applicants like me are facing visa expiration and even have no idea what to do now and how long we have to wait for the nomination.  The 491 quotas are always enough each year, hope co officer could invite us soon....





Agronomist said:


> Request CO to expedite your case processing, tell him about your current situation. Hopefully they will announce outcome of your case soon.


Without an invite, there's nothing you can do other than wait. There is no CO to contact. Consider contacting an agent to see what you can do to stay in Australia legally. An invitation round is supposed to be happening soon, maybe states might nominate people as well. Who knows.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

imjordanxd said:


> Without an invite, there's nothing you can do other than wait. There is no CO to contact. Consider contacting an agent to see what you can do to stay in Australia legally. An invitation round is supposed to be happening soon, maybe states might nominate people as well. Who knows.


You can send message through your application portal to your CO, if your case is genuine they do give you a favor sometime.


----------



## axu12345 (Jan 6, 2021)

Agronomist said:


> You can send message through your application portal to your CO, if your case is genuine they do give you a favor sometime.


Thank you for your reply, my visa will expire at the end of next month, if I still haven’t have get an invitation in January. I will try to send a message to CO. I have full time work need to renew contract, just need my new visa!!😭


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

axu12345 said:


> Thank you for your reply, my visa will expire at the end of next month, if I still haven’t have get an invitation in January. I will try to send a message to CO. I have full time work need to renew contract, just need my new visa!!😭


Unfortunately, MigrationNT just announced that they will not prioritize those applicants with soon-to-be-expired visas. So you have to find another visa to stay here legally while waiting for invitation. It also depends on when you submitted your application, given that they are being processed pretty slowly.

Tbh, messaging the CO on the website is useless. I've sent a few and there's no reply from them.


----------



## axu12345 (Jan 6, 2021)

hawkeye10 said:


> Unfortunately, MigrationNT just announced that they will not prioritize those applicants with soon-to-be-expired visas. So you have to find another visa to stay here legally while waiting for invitation. It also depends on when you submitted your application, given that they are being processed pretty slowly.
> 
> Tbh, messaging the CO on the website is useless. I've sent a few and there's no reply from them.


I submitted in 4th of September, turned to CO assessment on 14th of September, I heard someone applied 190 accounting in August has been invited in December, I’m not sure if 190 and 491 has same processing time


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

axu12345 said:


> I submitted in 4th of September, turned to CO assessment on 14th of September, I heard someone applied 190 accounting in August has been invited in December, I’m not sure if 190 and 491 has same processing time


Where did you hear it from? I’ve also applied in August for 190 but nothing yet. I only know for sure that they’re processing applications submitted in May/June/July as many have been invited in the last few weeks.


----------



## axu12345 (Jan 6, 2021)

hawkeye10 said:


> Where did you hear it from? I’ve also applied in August for 190 but nothing yet. I only know for sure that they’re processing applications submitted in May/June/July as many have been invited in the last few weeks.


My friend from CDU, she said her classmate applied in August and received invitation. Hope we can be invited soon.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

axu12345 said:


> My friend from CDU, she said her classmate applied in August and received invitation. Hope we can be invited soon.


This is becoming weirder. So apparently they are not processing based on submission date. A bunch of grad applying in July/August still waiting atm.


----------



## axu12345 (Jan 6, 2021)

hawkeye10 said:


> This is becoming weirder. So apparently they are not processing based on submission date. A bunch of grad applying in July/August still waiting atm.


Yes, I have no idea what’s going on, the migration NT is different than Canberra Matrix or others, the invitation results are not clear, I don’t know when they are going to invite people and how many people they have been invited.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

axu12345 said:


> My friend from CDU, she said her classmate applied in August and received invitation. Hope we can be invited soon.


So what’s the nominated occupation of that girl (or what’s her major at CDU)? Some occupations may be prioritized as they’re on critical list.


----------



## axu12345 (Jan 6, 2021)

hawkeye10 said:


> So what’s the nominated occupation of that girl (or what’s her major at CDU)? Some occupations may be prioritized as they’re on critical list.


Accounting


----------



## axu12345 (Jan 6, 2021)

hawkeye10 said:


> So what’s the nominated occupation of that girl (or what’s her major at CDU)? Some occupations may be prioritized as they’re on critical list.


Have you received your nomination?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

axu12345 said:


> Have you received your nomination?


Yup, after over 5 months waiting.


----------



## axu12345 (Jan 6, 2021)

hawkeye10 said:


> Yup, after over 5 months waiting.


Congratulations!! Are you 190 accounting?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

axu12345 said:


> Congratulations!! Are you 190 accounting?


Yup.


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi - My application status changes to "Waiting for Assessment information". Does anyone know what it means? As far as I know, offshore candidates are not considered at the moment. My skill is "Recruitment Consultant". Thanks


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

Sahil050 said:


> Hi - My application status changes to "Waiting for Assessment information". Does anyone know what it means? As far as I know, offshore candidates are not considered at the moment. My skill is "Recruitment Consultant". Thanks


Have’t been assigned a CO yet? Unless your occupation is in the Critical list, the chance is very slim for this FY (or until the border is open again).


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

hawkeye10 said:


> Have’t been assigned a CO yet? Unless your occupation is in the Critical list, the chance is very slim for this FY (or until the border is open again).


CO was assigned in Jan 2020 (last year). Before the pandemic, I was asked for some additional documents, which I submitted immediately. Now when I looked into NT dashboard I found that status has been changed. I know that the chances are very slim, however, I just want to understand the meaning of "Waiting for Assessment information"


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

Sahil050 said:


> CO was assigned in Jan 2020 (last year). Before the pandemic, I was asked for some additional documents, which I submitted immediately. Now when I looked into NT dashboard I found that status has been changed. I know that the chances are very slim, however, I just want to understand the meaning of "Waiting for Assessment information"


Then what was the last action date shown in your account? also check the Documents tab to see whether the uploaded files have been accepted or not.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Sahil050 said:


> Hi - My application status changes to "Waiting for Assessment information". Does anyone know what it means? As far as I know, offshore candidates are not considered at the moment. My skill is "Recruitment Consultant". Thanks


Please check your messages, CO might have asked for some additional documents.


----------



## axu12345 (Jan 6, 2021)

hawkeye10 said:


> Then what was the last action date shown in your account? also check the Documents tab to see whether the uploaded files have been accepted or not.


I lodged on 4th of September and my last action date was 1st of December ...when I can be invited 😭


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

axu12345 said:


> I lodged on 4th of September and my last action date was 1st of December ...when I can be invited 😭


They no longer prioritize applicants with imminent visa expiry dates so you can just wait.


----------



## Aniket&$ (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi I’ve applied on 1st October, CO was assigned on 10/11/21. Can someone please tell me if anyone had received their invitation who had applied in October.


----------



## axu12345 (Jan 6, 2021)

Aniket&$ said:


> Hi I’ve applied on 1st October, CO was assigned on 10/11/21. Can someone please tell me if anyone had received their invitation who had applied in October.


I applied in September, still waiting


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

Aniket&$ said:


> Hi I’ve applied on 1st October, CO was assigned on 10/11/21. Can someone please tell me if anyone had received their invitation who had applied in October.


A few, including a pharmacy grad.


----------



## Aniket&$ (Feb 11, 2021)

axu12345 said:


> I applied in September, still waiting


A colleague of mine received it last month he applied late august.


----------



## Aniket&$ (Feb 11, 2021)

hawkeye10 said:


> A few, including a pharmacy grad.


Were all occupations related to healthcare?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

Aniket&$ said:


> Were all occupations related to healthcare?


Nope, unlike some other states, NT still invites non-critical occupations. I’m an accounting grad and have already been nominated.


----------



## Aniket&$ (Feb 11, 2021)

Axu did you hear anything from migration NT?


----------



## axu12345 (Jan 6, 2021)

Aniket&$ said:


> Axu did you hear anything from migration NT?


No.....


----------



## axu12345 (Jan 6, 2021)

Aniket&$ said:


> Axu did you hear anything from migration NT?


And my visa is going to expire in 1 week


----------



## Louisxxoo (Feb 22, 2021)

axu12345 said:


> And my visa is going to expire in 1 week


hey how’s it going? Any updates yet?


----------



## Louisxxoo (Feb 22, 2021)

axu12345 said:


> Did anyone invite by NT 491?? I have submitted my application for over 4 months but still no response. (accounting)
> My current visa is going to expire..


Do you have a job in your field?


----------



## Louisxxoo (Feb 22, 2021)

axu12345 said:


> Thank you for your reply, my visa will expire at the end of next month, if I still haven’t have get an invitation in January. I will try to send a message to CO. I have full time work need to renew contract, just need my new visa!!😭


oh my. We’re in the same situation.😔


----------



## axu12345 (Jan 6, 2021)

Louisxxoo said:


> hey how’s it going? Any updates yet?


No...prepare to apply visitor visa now, and I cannot work any more


----------



## axu12345 (Jan 6, 2021)

Louisxxoo said:


> Do you have a job in your field?


Yes, I have a very good job I really don’t want to lose it, when did you submit your application? Are you accountant too?


----------



## Louisxxoo (Feb 22, 2021)

axu12345 said:


> Yes, I have a very good job I really don’t want to lose it, when did you submit your application? Are you accountant too?


Yes. Accountant too. My visa is expiring on Friday. Up to now im still hopeful.


----------



## axu12345 (Jan 6, 2021)

Louisxxoo said:


> Yes. Accountant too. My visa is expiring on Friday. Up to now im still hopeful.


When did you submit? Are you NT resident or NT graduate?


----------



## Louisxxoo (Feb 22, 2021)

axu12345 said:


> No...prepare to apply visitor visa now, and I cannot work any more


When’s your visa expiring? Did u apply for the tourist visa already?


----------



## Louisxxoo (Feb 22, 2021)

axu12345 said:


> When did you submit? Are you NT resident or NT graduate?


January 2021. Changed to CO assessment status after a week. NT resident.


----------



## axu12345 (Jan 6, 2021)

Louisxxoo said:


> When’s your visa expiring? Did u apply for the tourist visa already?


My visa is going to expire this Sunday, I will apply visitor visa this Friday, seems like it is my last week to work


----------



## axu12345 (Jan 6, 2021)

Louisxxoo said:


> January 2021. Changed to CO assessment status after a week. NT resident.


I submitted in September still waiting.....


----------



## Louisxxoo (Feb 22, 2021)

axu12345 said:


> I submitted in September still waiting.....





axu12345 said:


> My visa is going to expire this Sunday, I will apply visitor visa this Friday, seems like it is my last week to work


Me too. So sad, update us when u get an update/apply for tourist visa. For now, let’s just continue working.


----------



## Louisxxoo (Feb 22, 2021)

Louisxxoo said:


> Me too. So sad, update us when u get an update/apply for tourist visa. For now, let’s just continue working.


Btw, did u call them? Sent them a msg through my application page, but they didn’t reply


----------



## axu12345 (Jan 6, 2021)

Louisxxoo said:


> Btw, did u call them? Sent them a msg through my application page, but they didn’t reply


Are you going to apply any visa ? Because your visa is going to expire this Friday ... yes I did call them, email them , send message through migration NT, but no response. I will apply visitor visa this Friday after work


----------



## Louisxxoo (Feb 22, 2021)

axu12345 said:


> Are you going to apply any visa ? Because your visa is going to expire this Friday ... yes I did call them, email them , send message through migration NT, but no response. I will apply visitor visa this Friday after work


 I’ll apply for tourist visa on Thursday/friday after work. Yeah got no response from them too.


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

hi everyone. applied offshore 491 NT visa on march 2020. assigned case officer 6 months ago. all documents accepted. still waiting. how long it might take any idea?


----------



## Elly10 (Jun 10, 2018)

NT 491: Granted!!! 🙂

Occupation: Accountant(General)
Points: 80 (25 age + 10 English + 15 Bachelor + 5 Study in Australia + 5 Experience + 5 PY + 15 State Nomi)
Date of initial EOI lodgement: 04/03/2020 (189, 190)
Date of Application to Migration NT: 06/03/2020
EOI updated: 16/03/2020 (189, 190, 491)
Date of nomination: 20/04/2020
Date of invitation: 20/04/2020
Date of visa lodged to Immi: 27/04/2020
Medical: 25/05/2020
Date of request for the payment of second VAC: 07/07/2020
Date of grant: 01/03/2021

Onshore

All the best to everybody waiting!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

k_tasneem said:


> hi everyone. applied offshore 491 NT visa on march 2020. assigned case officer 6 months ago. all documents accepted. still waiting. how long it might take any idea?


No idea, it's pretty random. I reckon that offshore won't be invited atm given the current situation.


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

k_tasneem said:


> hi everyone. applied offshore 491 NT visa on march 2020. assigned case officer 6 months ago. all documents accepted. still waiting. how long it might take any idea?


Are you waiting for an invite or grant? I have been CO assessment status for about a year now..


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Zezima1234 said:


> Are you waiting for an invite or grant? I have been CO assessment status for about a year now..


Waiting for an invite. It’s pretty confusing at this point. Lodged the application on March 2020. When did you lodge your application?


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

k_tasneem said:


> Waiting for an invite. It’s pretty confusing at this point. Lodged the application on March 2020. When did you lodge your application?


I have lodged it last March 2020, got my CO at the following month no update since then. What is the status of your application?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

k_tasneem said:


> Waiting for an invite. It’s pretty confusing at this point. Lodged the application on March 2020. When did you lodge your application?


Nothing confused. Onshore is prioritized right now. So wait until the border is open again.


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Zezima1234 said:


> I have lodged it last March 2020, got my CO at the following month no update since then. What is the status of your application?


Oh so we lodged in the same month. Hope we get an answer soon.


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi all!

I have one another query.
As it is mentioned in NT gov website that the evidence of recent correspondence and positive feedback with employers must also be submitted along with your application.

I have got a reply from one employer that I need to be in NT (living in AU) in order to be considered for the role as it is for them who can start immediately. 

So, should I submit this to the CO? Is it can be regarded as positive feedback?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Sukhjeet Singh said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have one another query.
> As it is mentioned in NT gov website that the evidence of recent correspondence and positive feedback with employers must also be submitted along with your application.
> ...


----------



## Jay A Shah (May 10, 2021)

k_tasneem said:


> Oh so we lodged in the same month. Hope we get an answer soon.


received NT state Nomination on 7/05/2021
Occupation: Mechanical Engineer(85 points)
Offshore Applicant (no job offer)


----------



## Jay A Shah (May 10, 2021)

I received off shore Nt nomination


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh (Feb 13, 2017)

Jay A Shah said:


> received NT state Nomination on 7/05/2021
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer(85 points)
> Offshore Applicant (no job offer)


Hey!

Thats great to hear.
What have you provided in your employability?
Do you have any connections living in NT?


----------



## Jay A Shah (May 10, 2021)

Sukhjeet Singh said:


> Hey!
> 
> Thats great to hear.
> What have you provided in your employability?
> Do you have any connections living in NT?


Hi..

I have researched Northern territory Market.
Applied for 15 + Jobs and Compiled them together.
Made a statements how I can be the suitable candidate for the Job if I was granted Visa.
Also made a strong commitment Letter.
I dont have any connecting to NT.
I hope this will help you.


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh (Feb 13, 2017)

Jay A Shah said:


> Hi..
> 
> I have researched Northern territory Market.
> Applied for 15 + Jobs and Compiled them together.
> ...


Ok. I also did the same. Lets see when I get the decision on my application.
One more thing, have you also added any conversation of yours with the employers from NT (positive feedback on your skills)?


----------



## vjm241 (Apr 22, 2020)

Jay A Shah said:


> Hi..
> 
> I have researched Northern territory Market.
> Applied for 15 + Jobs and Compiled them together.
> ...


For which visa you got nomination?


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

Jay A Shah said:


> received NT state Nomination on 7/05/2021
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer(85 points)
> Offshore Applicant (no job offer)


First of all congratulations! I can honestly say that getting a nomination is equivalent to winning a lottery.
Also, may I ask when did you exactly apply for nomination? I assume prior to Mar 2020 border closure.


----------



## K-tasneem (May 24, 2021)

Hi all.
After more than one year applying for 491 offshore I got a response, asking to sign the declaration form in order to proceed with the application. Very excited. But could any of you shed some light how long it might take to get nomination after this point? And is there any chance not to get nomination even after this? Because the letter does say that this doesn’t ensure nomination yet. Thanks.


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh (Feb 13, 2017)

K-tasneem said:


> Hi all.
> After more than one year applying for 491 offshore I got a response, asking to sign the declaration form in order to proceed with the application. Very excited. But could any of you shed some light how long it might take to get nomination after this point? And is there any chance not to get nomination even after this? Because the letter does say that this doesn’t ensure nomination yet. Thanks.


It is a nomination 99.99%. Don't worry.
Could you please tell us about your occupation and points score?


----------



## FR_21 (Dec 6, 2019)

I received my 491 NT nomination on 24/05 after 1 year of lodging NT application.
Offshore, mechanical engineer, 95 points


----------



## K-tasneem (May 24, 2021)

Sukhjeet Singh said:


> It is a nomination 99.99%. Don't worry.
> Could you please tell us about your occupation and points score?


Hope you are right!! I am a telecom engineer, 10 year plus experience and 85 points.


----------



## K-tasneem (May 24, 2021)

fadialrefai94 said:


> I received my 491 NT nomination on 24/05 after 1 year of lodging NT application.
> Offshore, mechanical engineer, 95 points


Hi! Before you got the nomination you got an email to submit declaration form right? How long after that you got the nomination?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

K-tasneem said:


> Hi! Before you got the nomination you got an email to submit declaration form right? How long after that you got the nomination?


I got Nomination email after couple of days.


----------



## FR_21 (Dec 6, 2019)

K-tasneem said:


> Hi! Before you got the nomination you got an email to submit declaration form right? How long after that you got the nomination?


Hi, after (6-7 days).


----------



## K-tasneem (May 24, 2021)

Agronomist said:


> I got Nomination email after couple of days.


This is amazing! Hope and pray I get one too soon.


----------



## K-tasneem (May 24, 2021)

fadialrefai94 said:


> Hi, after (6-7 days).


That’s great! This gives me hope.


----------



## K-tasneem (May 24, 2021)

hello all. I was thinking how long it usually takes to get visa (offshore) after you submit medical and police clearance?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

K-tasneem said:


> hello all. I was thinking how long it usually takes to get visa (offshore) after you submit medical and police clearance?


No one can predict a grant
Cheers


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh (Feb 13, 2017)

K-tasneem said:


> Hi all.
> After more than one year applying for 491 offshore I got a response, asking to sign the declaration form in order to proceed with the application. Very excited. But could any of you shed some light how long it might take to get nomination after this point? And is there any chance not to get nomination even after this? Because the letter does say that this doesn’t ensure nomination yet. Thanks.


have you got your nomination?


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Sukhjeet Singh said:


> have you got your nomination?


Yes


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh (Feb 13, 2017)

k_tasneem said:


> Yes


Congratulations...
How many days after submitting the signed declaration?


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Sukhjeet Singh said:


> Congratulations...
> How many days after submitting the signed declaration?


Thank you so much. Exactly 2 days after. Do you have any idea how long it might take for visa grant after all the documents have been submitted? Can’t seem to find any information.


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh (Feb 13, 2017)

k_tasneem said:


> Thank you so much. Exactly 2 days after. Do you have any idea how long it might take for visa grant after all the documents have been submitted? Can’t seem to find any information.


It will take 9-12 months for the 491 looking at the current Covid circumstances.


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

k_tasneem said:


> Thank you so much. Exactly 2 days after. Do you have any idea how long it might take for visa grant after all the documents have been submitted? Can’t seem to find any information.


 What were the succeeding steps you've taken after signing the declaration form?


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Zezima1234 said:


> What were the succeeding steps you've taken after signing the declaration form?


Hi. I didn’t have to do anything else to get nomination after signing the form. I submitted the form and after two days got the nomination. I think as other posters said the declaration form is kind of an assurance of getting nomination. Good luck.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

K-tasneem said:


> hello all. I was thinking how long it usually takes to get visa (offshore) after you submit medical and police clearance?


Few months to a year or even more than that. Still many people waiting for grant since last year.


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

k_tasneem said:


> Hi. I didn’t have to do anything else to get nomination after signing the form. I submitted the form and after two days got the nomination. I think as other posters said the declaration form is kind of an assurance of getting nomination. Good luck.


What I meant was after nomination did you have to pay the fees, perform medical or police clearance? Thank you so much for your clarifications, I've also got nominated today for 491 visa


----------



## FR_21 (Dec 6, 2019)

Zezima1234 said:


> What I meant was after nomination did you have to pay the fees, perform medical or police clearance? Thank you so much for your clarifications, I've also got nominated today for 491 visa


congrats, same here. You need to accept the invitation on skill select and lodge your visa application on immiaccount. After submitting the application you can do the visa medical, but I am still in the process of gathering all my documents (PCCs, experience certificate, translation of birth certificate). what is your occupation btw ?


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

fadialrefai94 said:


> congrats, same here. You need to accept the invitation on skill select and lodge your visa application on immiaccount. After submitting the application you can do the visa medical, but I am still in the process of gathering all my documents (PCCs, experience certificate, translation of birth certificate). what is your occupation btw ?


congrats to you as well brother, thanks for your response my occupation is Electronics Engineer. What about you?


----------



## FR_21 (Dec 6, 2019)

Zezima1234 said:


> congrats to you as well brother, thanks for your response my occupation is Electronics Engineer. What about you?


thank you, occupation: mechanical engineer


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Zezima1234 said:


> What I meant was after nomination did you have to pay the fees, perform medical or police clearance? Thank you so much for your clarifications, I've also got nominated today for 491 visa


Oh I see. Currently I am gathering the documents. Hopefully soon will be done with the medical and police clearance. After that will have to pay. Congratulations on your nomination!!


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

k_tasneem said:


> Oh I see. Currently I am gathering the documents. Hopefully soon will be done with the medical and police clearance. After that will have to pay. Congratulations on your nomination!!


Thank you brother, hopefully we all get grant soon!


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello All,
I have a question about police clearance. Do I need to get PCC from a country where I stayed more than 12 months or more than 6 months in last 10 years?


----------



## Karimoha (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi all,

Do I need to get PCC before submitting the visa application on IMMI account?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Karimoha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do I need to get PCC before submitting the visa application on IMMI account?


You can upload it when you get it
When asked during submission why you have not uploaded, answer that you have applied for it 
Cheers


----------



## Karimoha (Jun 2, 2021)

NB said:


> You can upload it when you get it
> When asked during submission why you have not uploaded, answer that you have applied for it
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## FR_21 (Dec 6, 2019)

hello everyone,
I just want to ask about what is the timeframe to submit medical and biometrics after lodging and paying for the application on immiaccount.

thank you in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

FR_21 said:


> hello everyone,
> I just want to ask about what is the timeframe to submit medical and biometrics after lodging and paying for the application on immiaccount.
> 
> thank you in advance


There is no cutoff time as such
But it’s in your interest that you submit them at the earliest 
If you don’t submit them and your case is picked up by the CO, he will give you 28 days to submit the missing documents 
Cheers


----------



## KareemMMM (May 3, 2020)

hi all, I have got the declration letter today, signed it and upload, how many days I have to wait more?


----------



## FR_21 (Dec 6, 2019)

KareemMMM said:


> hi all, I have got the declration letter today, signed it and upload, how many days I have to wait more?


2-3 days


----------



## KareemMMM (May 3, 2020)

FR_21 said:


> 2-3 days


thanks a lot, what is the process after that ? I will turn 33 next month and lose 5 points 
do I have to increase again?


----------



## FR_21 (Dec 6, 2019)

KareemMMM said:


> thanks a lot, what is the process after that ? I will turn 33 next month and lose 5 points
> do I have to increase again?


 you need the accept the invitation on skillselect and lodge the visa on immiaccount. Well I don't know about if you need to increase your points again.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KareemMMM said:


> thanks a lot, what is the process after that ? I will turn 33 next month and lose 5 points
> do I have to increase again?


You can write to the state that you will be losing points next month and request them to expedite your final invite
Once the final invite is issued, the EOI points will freeze and will not change 
Cheers


----------



## KareemMMM (May 3, 2020)

NB said:


> You can write to the state that you will be losing points next month and request them to expedite your final invite
> Once the final invite is issued, the EOI points will freeze and will not change
> Cheers


Actually I will be from 75 to 70 points, I will just check if this invitation 
Will make a confusion when visa applied 
But in EOI website mentioned at least 65 (still I am 70) But I want to make sure if somebody known any.

Thanks again


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

KareemMMM said:


> thanks a lot, what is the process after that ? I will turn 33 next month and lose 5 points
> do I have to increase again?


For NT, points is meaningless as long as you have at least 65 pts and meet all the requirements.


----------



## KareemMMM (May 3, 2020)

Thanks, hope for good things and results


----------



## Liu111 (Jun 10, 2021)

Anyone that has received the nomination recently can confirm when they submitted their EOI? Just to get a rough idea of how long it's taking


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Liu111 said:


> Anyone that has received the nomination recently can confirm when they submitted their EOI? Just to get a rough idea of how long it's taking


March 2020


----------



## Anonymous2021 (Jun 10, 2021)

*Occupation: Electrical Engineer
State: NT
Visa: 491
Points: 80
EOI logged on: Dec'2019*

Hi guys !!! Good to see many people have received their either declarations or nominations.
Congratulations to all !!! 🥳
Below is my timeline of NT account:
*- Submitted my application in Feb'2020.
- Case officer assessment in April'2020. *
Since then there was no action taken on my application. Yesterday, I have sent them a message that my skill assessment has expired and intended to upload an updated one. Today, I just logged in to my account and found that the application status changes to *Waiting for assessment information*. When I checked the documents, there was a link to upload the latest document. I did the upload and now it is showing *Awaiting review* in front of the uploaded document.
My worry is that I didn't receive an email from NT but only found a request to upload the document in the portal.
Moreover, how many days usually it takes to get the outcome from NT after the application status "*waiting for assessment information*".


----------



## mary2021 (Apr 15, 2020)

Anonymous2021 said:


> *Occupation: Electrical Engineer
> State: NT
> Visa: 491
> Points: 80
> ...


hello
Maybe it is because you have edited your application. 
I submitted my application in January 2020
and today I got an email about signing the declaration, so I am waiting for the result
my status is : 

Waiting to Check Signed Declaration


----------



## Anonymous2021 (Jun 10, 2021)

mary2021 said:


> hello
> Maybe it is because you have edited your application.
> I submitted my application in January 2020
> and today I got an email about signing the declaration, so I am waiting for the result
> ...


Thanks for the reply but I didn't edit my application. NT has provided me the window to upload the updated document upon my request. The editable status never changed to "Yes". Anyway, the application is still showing waiting for assessment information.


----------



## mary2021 (Apr 15, 2020)

Anonymous2021 said:


> Thanks for the reply but I didn't edit my application. NT has provided me the window to upload the updated document upon my request. The editable status never changed to "Yes". Anyway, the application is still showing waiting for assessment information.


your welcome.
Which document have you updated? Didn't they ask you to update the information after the assessment? For me, it changed from the case officer assessment stage to signdeclaration.


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi all! Looks like a lot of us got lucky and got invited for NT 491(offshore) How is the progress going? Did anybody submit documents for visa processing already?


----------



## FR_21 (Dec 6, 2019)

k_tasneem said:


> Hi all! Looks like a lot of us got lucky and got invited for NT 491(offshore) How is the progress going? Did anybody submit documents for visa processing already?


Hello, I submitted the application and paid the fees.


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

FR_21 said:


> Hello, I submitted the application and paid the fees.


Wow! Great. Hope you get the visa soon. Do update us if you do!
I am still gathering my documents. Hopefully by next week I will submit and pay.


----------



## Anonymous2021 (Jun 10, 2021)

mary2021 said:


> your welcome.
> Which document have you updated? Didn't they ask you to update the information after the assessment? For me, it changed from the case officer assessment stage to signdeclaration.


----------



## Anonymous2021 (Jun 10, 2021)

As I mentioned earlier, my EA Skill assessment was expired and previously the application status was "case officer assessment". So, I sent them the message to allow me to update my application with new document. Then, they changed my application status to waiting for assessment information and in the document section there created an option to upload only the skill assessment. I have uploaded the doc and now it is still awaiting for review.

Basically that was my question, do i need to notify them through message that the document have been uploaded or they will take the action by themselves?


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Anonymous2021 said:


> As I mentioned earlier, my EA Skill assessment was expired and previously the application status was "case officer assessment". So, I sent them the message to allow me to update my application with new document. Then, they changed my application status to waiting for assessment information and in the document section there created an option to upload only the skill assessment. I have uploaded the doc and now it is still awaiting for review.
> 
> Basically that was my question, do i need to notify them through message that the document have been uploaded or they will take the action by themselves?


I believe they will take action by themselves. There must be some alert of modification and update on their end. But if you want to drop a message I see no harm in it.


----------



## KareemMMM (May 3, 2020)

Hi, I believe NT will see all documents uploaded to them specially they open ypu a new window to upload. They will not miss any updates.


----------



## KareemMMM (May 3, 2020)

Hi by the way guys, should I provide bank statement for last 3 months or 6 or whatever duration or can add my savings I kept in home into account to proof the fund required?


----------



## Anonymous2021 (Jun 10, 2021)

k_tasneem said:


> I believe they will take action by themselves. There must be some alert of modification and update on their end. But if you want to drop a message I see no harm in it.


All documents have been accepted and now application status is waiting for assessment information. 
Does it mean that case officer has done the assessment?
How much time usually it takes to have an outcome after this status?


----------



## ahmedmostafa (Oct 8, 2019)

Hello everyone; I got declaration letter today from NT Migration, if I get accepted, when should I expect to receive Nomination? if I get it, when shoud I travel? should I stay there or can I go and return back as I still have a job in my current country? would you please advise if there are enough opportunities for network security engineers (mid-senior level) in NT?


----------



## KareemMMM (May 3, 2020)

ahmedmostafa said:


> Hello everyone; I got declaration letter today from NT Migration, if I get accepted, when should I expect to receive Nomination? if I get it, when shoud I travel? should I stay there or can I go and return back as I still have a job in my current country? would you please advise if there are enough opportunities for network security engineers (mid-senior level) in NT?


for declaration part, as you now got declaration, give it 2 days and nomination will delivered to you.


----------



## ahmedmostafa (Oct 8, 2019)

KareemMMM said:


> for declaration part, as you now got declaration, give it 2 days and nomination will delivered to you.


Many thanks for your reply. would you be kindly able to answer my other questions as well?


----------



## KareemMMM (May 3, 2020)

ahmedmostafa said:


> Many thanks for your reply. would you be kindly able to answer my other questions as well?


For nomination, keep in mind working days, so either tonigh received it or till next week Tuesday as maximum as I have received it.

For other question, I am now in stage of lodge visa that I saw some people granted after 3 months of lodge or may take to 1 year.

Travel after Grant have restriction nowadays due COVID but may it will open no exactly when.

For 491 you can travel back to your country as you like, but keep in mind the conditions like certain amount salary and job condition etc in website of DHA of 491 to be eligible later on for 191 visa once you apply there. 

Work in NT as network I do not know. May other on same occupation can advise you.

Hope this helps


----------



## balwinder1989 (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi 

I have signed and submitted the declaration on 19 June 2021. Now, 6 days passed and i am still waiting for the invite.
Is anyone else facing the same issue???? or what is the maximum time to invite after signed declaration????


----------



## ahmedmostafa (Oct 8, 2019)

balwinder1989 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have signed and submitted the declaration on 19 June 2021. Now, 6 days passed and i am still waiting for the invite.
> Is anyone else facing the same issue???? or what is the maximum time to invite after signed declaration????


Same here. I submitted signed declaration on 18 June 2021, and still waiting.


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

ahmedmostafa said:


> Same here. I submitted signed declaration on 18 June 2021, and still waiting.


Most of us got the invite a couple of days after signing the declaration. I found something interesting on the NT website this might be the reason of the delay.


The Northern Territory has now depleted its allocation of subclass 491 and subclass 190 nominations for the program year 2020-21.

The program remains open for new onshore applications, and all existing applications will continue to be assessed. Applicants who meet eligibility criteria will be issued nominations once new allocations are received for the program year 2021-22. Offshore applications remain closed while the national border restrictions stay in place.


----------



## ahmedmostafa (Oct 8, 2019)

Zezima1234 said:


> Most of us got the invite a couple of days after signing the declaration. I found something interesting on the NT website this might be the reason of the delay.
> 
> 
> The Northern Territory has now depleted its allocation of subclass 491 and subclass 190 nominations for the program year 2020-21.
> ...


That's bad news for me and everyone who submitted signed declaration and waiting for invitation to apply for nomination 😢😢


----------



## KareemMMM (May 3, 2020)

I think it will not affect the process, clearly mentioned in NT website :

(If you are offered an NT Government nomination, a declaration form will be issued which will outline these obligations and you will be required to acknowledge, sign and return.)

So I believe if they would not accept at first, they will not make longer process of declaration. Just have to wait a bit more.


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

ahmedmostafa said:


> That's bad news for me and everyone who submitted signed declaration and waiting for invitation to apply for nomination 😢😢


Hey don't take my word for it man, my speculation has no strong nor factual basis whatsoever.


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Hey bro. Don’t get disheartened. They asked for the declaration form this means 99.99 percent they will give you nomination. Just taking a bit more time.


----------



## danu11534 (Oct 28, 2019)

is NT accepting offshore applications ?


----------



## KareemMMM (May 3, 2020)

danu11534 said:


> is NT accepting offshore applications ?


The program remains open for new onshore applications, and all existing applications will continue to be assessed. Applicants who meet eligibility criteria will be issued nominations once new allocations are received for the program year 2021-22. Offshore applications remain closed while the national border restrictions stay in place.


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Anyone got visa grant offshore?


----------



## ahmedmostafa (Oct 8, 2019)

Dears, regarding police clearance certificate, If I have work visa (temporary visa) in another country, is it required to get police clearance certficate also from this country? as it will be very hard for me to do so and I'm afraid the 2 months will pass before I can get it.


----------



## FR_21 (Dec 6, 2019)

Guys, when you lodged the visa application and payed the fees, did you receive a request to submit biometrics? because I only got a request for visa medical.


----------



## KareemMMM (May 3, 2020)

Any country with you stay 12 months and more you will need that


----------



## ahmedmostafa (Oct 8, 2019)

Dear Kareem; even if there's vacation within the 12 months? any way to extend the 2 months period to deliver all the documents?


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

ahmedmostafa said:


> Dears, regarding police clearance certificate, If I have work visa (temporary visa) in another country, is it required to get police clearance certficate also from this country? as it will be very hard for me to do so and I'm afraid the 2 months will pass before I can get it.


You do need to get police clearance from the countries you were in more than 12 months in past 10 years. I would suggest you start the process of getting it and you can upload it later when you get it.


----------



## KareemMMM (May 3, 2020)

I did not fully aware of your situation but as k_tasneem mentioned any country of 12 months or more get for it PCC and it is not difficult to get it unless you moves from that country then you need to contact their representative embassy in your country to try provide that.


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello. Which tests are done for health check up? After creating HAP ID will I be notified which tests to be done?


----------



## KareemMMM (May 3, 2020)

Hi, I have got it in the health check paper, downloaded and visited one of clinic listed on DHA website.

I think you should receive this document directly following submit and pay app fee.


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi 
Hap ID of spouse and kids were generated immediately after payment (but not for the main applicant and there’s no link to self generate it in my immi account. Did anyone face this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

k_tasneem said:


> Hello. Which tests are done for health check up? After creating HAP ID will I be notified which tests to be done?


The clinic will decide the tests based on the hap id
You have no say so don’t break your head over it 
Cheers


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

NB said:


> The clinic will decide the tests based on the hap id
> You have no say so don’t break your head over it
> Cheers


Hi NB! I got the list of tests to be done for my spouse and kids with their HAP ID However there was no HAPID generated for me. Do you know what to do now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

k_tasneem said:


> Hi NB! I got the list of tests to be done for my spouse and kids with their HAP ID However there was no HAPID generated for me. Do you know what to do now?


Write to DHA or call them 
Cheers


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

NB said:


> Write to DHA or call them
> Cheers


Yeah I did. It was a technical issue. Resolved quickly!


----------



## KareemMMM (May 3, 2020)

Hi,
To claim 5 points of spouse, is that mean they should be a part of this visa application currently at same time, or I still can claim if spouse will not apply with me now? Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KareemMMM said:


> Hi,
> To claim 5 points of spouse, is that mean they should be a part of this visa application currently at same time, or I still can claim if spouse will not apply with me now? Thanks in advance


The spouse has to be a part of the application if you intend to claim spouse points
Cheers


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,


Both me and my sister are permanent residents living in NT. We wish to call our second sister to live with us and we want her to apply for NT nomination. Her points are coming to 75. Can you please tell her what are her chances for nomination. She would be applying under the 132311- Human Resource Manager Occupation Category. Also please let me know the processing time for NT nomination for offshore candidates. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aussiedream333 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> Both me and my sister are permanent residents living in NT. We wish to call our second sister to live with us and we want her to apply for NT nomination. Her points are coming to 75. Can you please tell her what are her chances for nomination. She would be applying under the 132311- Human Resource Manager Occupation Category. Also please let me know the processing time for NT nomination for offshore candidates. Thanks


Forget state sponsorship for offshore applicants for a couple of years except for those in healthcare 
See how the situation unfolds
Cheers


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

NB said:


> Forget state sponsorship for offshore applicants for a couple of years except for those in healthcare
> See how the situation unfolds
> Cheers


Oh no, is it that bad?! So are you saying there is a blanket ban for state nominations to offshore candidates, i.e. until the borders open?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aussiedream333 said:


> Oh no, is it that bad?! So are you saying there is a blanket ban for state nominations to offshore candidates, i.e. until the borders open?


There is no official blanket ban as such
It’s my personal view based on what I read on the social media
Cheers


----------



## SAGirl19 (Feb 19, 2021)

aussiedream333 said:


> Oh no, is it that bad?! So are you saying there is a blanket ban for state nominations to offshore candidates, i.e. until the borders open?


Since you are particularly interested in NT sponsorship, you might want to regularly check their migration page here Northern Territory Government visa nomination | Australia's Northern Territory

Right now it clearly says NT isn't sponsoring offshore applicants due to the border closure.


----------



## jeremyaus (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi everyone, 
I just received nomination from state for mechanical engineer.
When I logde visa, I have some concerned as following:

I am pending for Police Check, should I submit first and upload later or wait till 2 months? If submit first and again re-upload, will be my application in queue again?
I did not see any folder in visa application for health check. Is it automatically generated after visa submission or else?

Can you advise me as I just want to save time.
- My sister also applied offshore for auditor. Have anyone recently received nomination for 190 Subclass - offshore?


Many thanks everyone for your sharing.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jeremyaus said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just received nomination from state for mechanical engineer.
> When I logde visa, I have some concerned as following:
> 
> ...


You can submit the application and get in queue 
Uploading the pcc later will not push you back
Hap id for medicals will be either system generated when you submit the application or co will generate it when he sees your file
Cheers


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

jeremyaus said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just received nomination from state for mechanical engineer.
> When I logde visa, I have some concerned as following:
> 
> ...


Hi..
I have submitted my police verifications along with visa lodge..it all aligned as we had a lot of documents to collect and translate. but what I understand you can do it later as well without falling behind in the que. Main thing is to submit within the deadline. 
after Visa lodge the medical assessment requirement and guidelines were given immediately.


----------



## jeremyaus (Apr 20, 2020)

NB said:


> You can submit the application and get in queue
> Uploading the pcc later will not push you back
> Hap id for medicals will be either system generated when you submit the application or co will generate it when he sees your file
> Cheers


Thank you very much. I have submitted my application and it generated the health assessment also.


----------



## jeremyaus (Apr 20, 2020)

k_tasneem said:


> Hi..
> I have submitted my police verifications along with visa lodge..it all aligned as we had a lot of documents to collect and translate. but what I understand you can do it later as well without falling behind in the que. Main thing is to submit within the deadline.
> after Visa lodge the medical assessment requirement and guidelines were given immediately.


Thanks. You're correct. I just lodged on yesterday. The medical assessment was generated after I lodged visa. 
How about your visa grant status? have you received it?


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

jeremyaus said:


> Thanks. You're correct. I just lodged on yesterday. The medical assessment was generated after I lodged visa.
> How about your visa grant status? have you received it?


Not yet. Just submitted few days ago.


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

G'day folks.
Just wanted to ask if there is anyone here who is an alumni of Charles Darwin Uni?


----------



## JakyzKhan (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi Guys,

Got my 491 NT invitation.

I have a question regarding Form 80. I don't see an option anywhere in my application to upload this form. Can anyone guide where to upload or it is not mandatory to provide until requsted by the case officer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JakyzKhan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my 491 NT invitation.
> 
> ...


Upload it under character history other documents
Cheers


----------



## JakyzKhan (Jul 26, 2021)

NB said:


> Upload it under character history other documents
> Cheers


Thanks. But, there is no "other documents" drag and drop option/menu available in Character History Section. I believe it can have only one document i.e. Police Clearance Certificate.


----------



## jeremyaus (Apr 20, 2020)

NB said:


> Upload it under character history other documents
> Cheers


Hi, I think it is because we have completed many questions in the application. So I think it is replaced for form 80? 
I have not submitted form 80.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jeremyaus said:


> Hi, I think it is because we have completed many questions in the application. So I think it is replaced for form 80?
> I have not submitted form 80.


It’s your choice and decision
Cheers


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi all

How many days were given as deadlines to submit medical assessment and biometric for your visa application?


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

k_tasneem said:


> Hi all
> 
> How many days were given as deadlines to submit medical assessment and biometric for your visa application?


I've had 14 and 7 days respectively


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Zezima1234 said:


> I've had 14 and 7 days respectively


I see I had 28 and 14 days.


----------



## jeremyaus (Apr 20, 2020)

k_tasneem said:


> I see I had 28 and 14 days.


Hi, I just see health assessment request but not biometric. Where can we find this request and submit also?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

I got requests for both at the same time. I am not sure what to do if you don’t get it. May be they will ask for it later.


----------



## jeremyaus (Apr 20, 2020)

Jay A Shah said:


> received NT state Nomination on 7/05/2021
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer(85 points)
> Offshore Applicant (no job offer)


Hello, can you update us your status of visa grant? 
Thanks and wish you all the best


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello everyone - At what stage 491 visa fees needs to paid? Is it right after you get the state nomination? After a long wait case officer has engaged again and asked for few documents. Is this normal? Has this happened to anyone before they received the nomination email?


----------



## jeremyaus (Apr 20, 2020)

Sahil050 said:


> Hello everyone - At what stage 491 visa fees needs to paid? Is it right after you get the state nomination? After a long wait case officer has engaged again and asked for few documents. Is this normal? Has this happened to anyone before they received the nomination email?


Visa fees will be paid when you got invitation and lodged visa. 
However, I think you are asking about processing fee for NT Application, right? If yes, it is paid when you submit your application for 491/190 on their website. Both kind of fees are not refundable even though you are rejected by NT Government in your application or rejected in visa. 

When I submitted my application on NT Application Website, I have also received contact from CO asking about some documents. Then I was waiting long time again to get nomination. Cheers.


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello - I have received the nomination from NT and I am planning to apply for the visa in the next few days. Thank you all for the valuable inputs. I originally applied for SC 190 but the case officer asked me to change it to SC 491 as NT doesn't give 190 to offshore applicants. Now my concern is, my wife's student visa was canceled in 2009 and to be eligible for SC 491 there should be no previous visa refusal or cancellation. Though it has been over 10 years, do you think it is going to affect my visa application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sahil050 said:


> Hello - I have received the nomination from NT and I am planning to apply for the visa in the next few days. Thank you all for the valuable inputs. I originally applied for SC 190 but the case officer asked me to change it to SC 491 as NT doesn't give 190 to offshore applicants. Now my concern is, my wife's student visa was canceled in 2009 and to be eligible for SC 491 there should be no previous visa refusal or cancellation. Though it has been over 10 years, do you think it is going to affect my visa application?


It depends on the reason why the visa was cancelled
Cheers


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

NB said:


> It depends on the reason why the visa was cancelled
> Cheers


she changed the institute and did not inform the Institute she was originally enrolled in.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sahil050 said:


> she changed the institute and did not inform the Institute she was originally enrolled in.


You will have to declare it in the current application 
As there was no fraud involved but just an administrative issue, hopefully it should not be an issue
But you are better off consulting a good Mara agent 
Cheers


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

NB said:


> You will have to declare it in the current application
> As there was no fraud involved but just an administrative issue, hopefully it should not be an issue
> But you are better off consulting a good Mara agent
> Cheers


Sounds good. Thank you


----------



## JakyzKhan (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi All,

After payment and submitting my application. I have received the following emails:

Immi Acknowledgement
Biometric collection
HAP ID (received all family members HAP ID except mine)

Can anyone please guide why I did not receive an email of my HAP ID. I think it is an automatic generated email and should get upon completion of payment.

Now, should I need to email them or wait for the case officer to issue my HAP ID.

Moreover, is there any way to generate the HAP ID by yourself.

Please support.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JakyzKhan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After payment and submitting my application. I have received the following emails:
> 
> ...


You can’t generate yourself 
Don’t wait for co to contact you as it will delay the process 
Write to DHA to send your hapid
Cheers


----------



## JakyzKhan (Jul 26, 2021)

NB said:


> You can’t generate yourself
> Don’t wait for co to contact you as it will delay the process
> Write to DHA to send your hapid
> Cheers


Thanks dear. 

Yesterday, I raised this issue through their website and received a confirmation email today that the problem has been fixed.
Now, my request for health examination is also appearing. 

Thanks & Appreciated 😀


----------



## JakyzKhan (Jul 26, 2021)

I have another question regarding my immi-account application.

I have submitted my and family members Biometric to the VFS Global and now I see the Biometric option under 'Actions' tab has gone.

Does it mean that DHA have received the required biometric because I can't find any other option to see the current status of biometric submission.

While, Health assessment is still pending.


----------



## ahmedmostafa (Oct 8, 2019)

Hello, regarding biometrics, I got biometrics for Canada a few months ago, and I wonder if it works for Australia as well or if I have to do it again specifically for Australia.
If I have to do it again, kindly advise if I live in a country where there's no biometric collection location as per the link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/biometrics considering I'm originally from another country where my home country is actually listed in this site


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello - I am in process of applying for 491 visa (offshore). Since the processing time for this visa is over 12 months, does it make sense to submit the PCC in between 60 days? What I have heard is that Immigration department does not accept the PCC older than 6 months and looking at the current visa processing time, I don't think case officer will be assigned in the next 6 months. Is it a good idea to apply for PCC once case offices is assigned? Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sahil050 said:


> Hello - I am in process of applying for 491 visa (offshore). Since the processing time for this visa is over 12 months, does it make sense to submit the PCC in between 60 days? What I have heard is that Immigration department does not accept the PCC older than 6 months and looking at the current visa processing time, I don't think case officer will be assigned in the next 6 months. Is it a good idea to apply for PCC once case offices is assigned? Thanks.


The pcc validity is 1 year and not 6 months
Most members submit a complete ready for decision application to avoid delays including PCC
Cheers


----------



## JakyzKhan (Jul 26, 2021)

NB said:


> The pcc validity is 1 year and not 6 months
> Most members submit a complete ready for decision application to avoid delays including PCC
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I have submitted my visa application and done the following actions:


Biometric Collection (Status: Submitted, but still showing in the main application to arrange biometric)
Health Assessment (Status: Health clearance provided – no action required)

The deadline of 60 days will be over on Sep 19, 2021.

Since I have provided all the required documents including PCC, do I need to click on button available in the attached document section *"I confirm I have provided information as requested"*?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JakyzKhan said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have submitted my visa application and done the following actions:
> 
> ...


Yes
You have to press the button as you have complied with all the requirements 
Cheers


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

NB said:


> Yes
> You have to press the button as you have complied with all the requirements
> Cheers


Will an application proceed further without pressing that button? In other words would I be queued already even without confirming thru pressing the button?


----------



## JakyzKhan (Jul 26, 2021)

Zezima1234 said:


> Will an application proceed further without pressing that button? In other words would I be queued already even without confirming thru pressing the button?


When you click the button then you will find one more confirmation message (forgot to take the screenshot) saying that you confirm DHA to make a decision based on the documents provided before the deadline of your application.

After that this message will appear with greyed out button


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

NB said:


> The pcc validity is 1 year and not 6 months
> Most members submit a complete ready for decision application to avoid delays including PCC
> Cheers


Thank you.


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

JakyzKhan said:


> When you click the button then you will find one more confirmation message (forgot to take the screenshot) saying that you confirm DHA to make a decision based on the documents provided before the deadline of your application.
> 
> After that this message will appear with greyed out button
> View attachment 100139
> ...


I see it's just that I haven't submitted my PCC yet and was hoping for the request of the CO before providing them due to it's validty. Should I click the button as what you have screenshotted? How does this affect my application if I haven't submitted my PCC. Thank you so much for your response


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Zezima1234 said:


> I see it's just that I haven't submitted my PCC yet and was hoping for the request of the CO before providing them due to it's validty. Should I click the button as what you have screenshotted? How does this affect my application if I haven't submitted my PCC. Thank you so much for your response


Have you submitted all the documents that were asked by the co?
If so, then press the button
If you have not been asked for the pcc, then it doesn’t matter , and can press the button 
Cheers


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

NB said:


> Have you submitted all the documents that were asked by the co?
> If so, then press the button
> If you have not been asked for the pcc, then it doesn’t matter , and can press the button
> Cheers


Right, so it seems I should just press the button regardles of the situation. Thanks NB helpful as always.


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello - I am not claiming points for my spouse's work experience, however, in the visa application it is asking for her education and employment details. Do I need to fill all this or can i leave it blank?


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sahil050 said:


> Hello - I am not claiming points for my spouse's work experience, however, in the visa application it is asking for her education and employment details. Do I need to fill all this or can i leave it blank?


Help Please !!


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Sahil050 said:


> Help Please !!


Is your wife currently working? If you can provide the documents of her work (which they might ask as she’s working) than mention it. If not just give the educational experiences. Whatever you mention back it up with dox. Please wait for some others to reply as I am not an expert at this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sahil050 said:


> Hello - I am not claiming points for my spouse's work experience, however, in the visa application it is asking for her education and employment details. Do I need to fill all this or can i leave it blank?


You will anyways have to give it in the form 80
So just fill it and get it over with 
Cheers


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

k_tasneem said:


> Is your wife currently working? If you can provide the documents of her work (which they might ask as she’s working) than mention it. If not just give the educational experiences. Whatever you mention back it up with dox. Please wait for some others to reply as I am not an expert at this.


Thank you


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

NB said:


> You will anyways have to give it in the form 80
> So just fill it and get it over with
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey Guys - For Indian PCC application, Do I need to select "_*For Immigration purposes other than citizenship*_"? My application is for 491 visa. Thanks


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sahil050 said:


> Hey Guys - For Indian PCC application, Do I need to select "_*For Immigration purposes other than citizenship*_"? My application is for 491 visa. Thanks


Anybody??? Please. Thanks


----------



## balwinder1989 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sahil050 said:


> Anybody??? Please. Thanks



yes....


----------



## Liu111 (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi guys! Can someone that received their nomination recently tell us when did they submitted their EOI? Would be of big help to have an idea of how long its taking. Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Liu111 said:


> Hi guys! Can someone that received their nomination recently tell us when did they submitted their EOI? Would be of big help to have an idea of how long its taking. Thank you!


You should be aware that states don’t follow any queue system for issuing invites
They are very opaque and illogical in issuing invites
They can invite someone with lesser points who submitted an EOI yesterday ignoring an applicant with higher points who has applied maybe months earlier 
It’s totally on them
Cheers


----------



## Huayra.J (Sep 9, 2021)

Liu111 said:


> Hi guys! Can someone that received their nomination recently tell us when did they submitted their EOI? Would be of big help to have an idea of how long its taking. Thank you!


EOI submitted on 22 Aug, applied the NT 190 nomination on the same day. Just got the declaration form signed last night.
Does anyone know how long will it take to receive the final invitation after signing the declaration form?


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Huayra.J said:


> EOI submitted on 22 Aug, applied the NT 190 nomination on the same day. Just got the declaration form signed last night.
> Does anyone know how long will it take to receive the final invitation after signing the declaration form?


You should receive it in a week.


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Anybody got any update on visa?


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

k_tasneem said:


> Anybody got any update on visa?


When did you apply?


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Sahil050 said:


> When did you apply?


2 months


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

k_tasneem said:


> 2 months


Processing time is 11-14 months.


----------



## Huayra.J (Sep 9, 2021)

Huayra.J said:


> EOI submitted on 22 Aug, applied the NT 190 nomination on the same day. Just got the declaration form signed last night.
> Does anyone know how long will it take to receive the final invitation after signing the declaration form?





Sahil050 said:


> You should receive it in a week.


It's been 4 business days and still nothing...guess have to be patient.


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Sahil050 said:


> Processing time is 11-14 months.





Sahil050 said:


> Processing time is 11-14 months.


It’s 6-8 months for 2020-2021. But getting a little impatient. Even though if I get the grant can’t get in before border has opened


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

k_tasneem said:


> It’s 6-8 months for 2020-2021. But getting a little impatient. Even though if I get the grant can’t get in before border has opened


Hey bro, have you submitted all documents including PCC?


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Zezima1234 said:


> Hey bro, have you submitted all documents including PCC?


Yes all done


----------



## Huayra.J (Sep 9, 2021)

Huayra.J said:


> It's been 4 business days and still nothing...guess have to be patient.


Another week after signing the declaration without receiving an invitation...
Hope there'll be some good news next week...


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi all! 
So the processing time is reduced to 5-11 months. What do you guys think? When might we see some grants rolling in?


----------



## JakyzKhan (Jul 26, 2021)

k_tasneem said:


> Hi all!
> So the processing time is reduced to 5-11 months. What do you guys think? When might we see some grants rolling in?


No update.

Is it calculated from the date when you made the payment and submit the application or when you confirm that you have provided all the document in the attached document section.


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

JakyzKhan said:


> No update.
> 
> Is it calculated from the date when you made the payment and submit the application or when you confirm that you have provided all the document in the attached document section.


I am not sure but most likely from the time you apply for visa and make payment


----------



## SJV90 (Sep 22, 2021)

k_tasneem said:


> I am not sure but most likely from the time you apply for visa and make payment


What's the current status showing in your application?


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

SJV90 said:


> What's the current status showing in your application?


It says further assessment


----------



## JakyzKhan (Jul 26, 2021)

k_tasneem said:


> It says further assessment


Same.


----------



## SJV90 (Sep 22, 2021)

k_tasneem said:


> It says further assessment


Ok...So, does it mean that a Case officer is assigned for your application?


----------



## JakyzKhan (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## bilal.butt1 (Dec 27, 2017)

hello friends,

my query is from friends who filled NT state nomination EOI by themselves. I want to ask that do we need to upload the documents separately or in one pdf file format. 
For example, for residency proof, do i need to put all the documents in one pdf file or upload it seperately in form of multiple files such as lease agreement, bills, bank statement etc?

TIA for your help friends.


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi ! Even after submitting biometric it shows “arrange biometric collection”. Is it normal or I have to email them to fix it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

k_tasneem said:


> Hi ! Even after submitting biometric it shows “arrange biometric collection”. Is it normal or I have to email them to fix it?


The agencies don’t upload the biometrics immediately 
They take their own time
Ask the agency if they have uploaded the data in DHA 
Cheers


----------



## hyaqub (May 16, 2020)

Any offshore grants who were invited between April and May this year?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hyaqub said:


> Any offshore grants who were invited between April and May this year?


Offshore Applicants who applied in 2019 are waiting for grants And you are asking for this year 
You have to be realistic in your expectations 
Cheers


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

NB said:


> The agencies don’t upload the biometrics immediately
> They take their own time
> Ask the agency if they have uploaded the data in DHA
> Cheers


Hi NB,
Emailed the Australian immigration, they replied. Apparently this is a known issue. It doesn’t effect the process. Just a technical thing.


----------



## FR_21 (Dec 6, 2019)

guys in the below section in the immiaccount application: shall we provide details for the expired passports because it is a little bit confusing?
*Other passports or documents for travel*
Does this applicant have any other passports or documents for travel?
Include any other passport or document for travel that might have been previously used to travel to
Australia.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

FR_21 said:


> guys in the below section in the immiaccount application: shall we provide details for the expired passports because it is a little bit confusing?
> *Other passports or documents for travel*
> Does this applicant have any other passports or documents for travel?
> Include any other passport or document for travel that might have been previously used to travel to
> Australia.


Yes provide details of expired passports.


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi friends,

Has Northern Territory started accepting offshore applications for 489/190 visa? I no longer see the message on the northern territory website about not accepting applications from offshore applicants? Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## JakyzKhan (Jul 26, 2021)

aussiedream333 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Has Northern Territory started accepting offshore applications for 489/190 visa? I no longer see the message on the northern territory website about not accepting applications from offshore applicants? Can anyone shed some light on this?


Hi,
You can visit the following link to find this information.





Northern Territory Government visa nomination | Australia's Northern Territory







theterritory.com.au


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

JakyzKhan said:


> Hi,
> You can visit the following link to find this information.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, it seems like its still closed for offshore applicants. Any idea by when they will open applications for offshore applicants? Considering that they have already opened the international borders in Victoria and NSW. Thanks


----------



## JakyzKhan (Jul 26, 2021)

aussiedream333 said:


> Oh no, it seems like its still closed for offshore applicants. Any idea by when they will open applications for offshore applicants? Considering that they have already opened the international borders in Victoria and NSW. Thanks


No idea.


----------



## Liu111 (Jun 10, 2021)

Huayra.J said:


> Another week after signing the declaration without receiving an invitation...
> Hope there'll be some good news next week...


Hi Huayra! How long did it take in the end for you to receive the nomination after signing the declaration? 
Or does someone know what is the approximate waiting time?
Thanks


----------



## Huayra.J (Sep 9, 2021)

Liu111 said:


> Hi Huayra! How long did it take in the end for you to receive the nomination after signing the declaration?
> Or does someone know what is the approximate waiting time?
> Thanks


I waited for 2 weeks and 3 days just to get final invitation after signing the declaration.
Among all my friends no one wait more than 2 (business) days.


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Any visa grant for NT offshore?


----------



## JakyzKhan (Jul 26, 2021)

k_tasneem said:


> Any visa grant for NT offshore?


Not yet still waiting !!!
Same application status 'Further assesment'


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello - My 491 application status is "Received" since October 2021. Is it normal or should it be changed to something else? Thanks


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Sahil050 said:


> Hello - My 491 application status is "Received" since October 2021. Is it normal or should it be changed to something else? Thanks


It depends in each case. Our visa application is stuck at further assessment last 4 months. We lodged on July


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Does it mean that your application status changed to “further assessment” from Received after 2 months?


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

k_tasneem said:


> It depends in each case. Our visa application is stuck at further assessment last 4 months. We lodged on July


Does it mean that your application status changed to “further assessment” from Received after 2 months?


----------



## FR_21 (Dec 6, 2019)

H


Sahil050 said:


> Hello - My 491 application status is "Received" since October 2021. Is it normal or should it be changed to something else? Thanks


I have applied on July 2021, and still the status is received too


----------



## JakyzKhan (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Sahil050 said:


> Does it mean that your application status changed to “further assessment” from Received after 2 months?


Yes a little over two months. I have submitted everything including police verification from home and current country etc.


----------



## JakyzKhan (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi guys,
Today, I have been granted 491 visa by DHA.


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

JakyzKhan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today, I have been granted 491 visa by DHA.


Congratulations!! How long did it take from application to grant?


----------



## JakyzKhan (Jul 26, 2021)

Below is my timline of Skilled Work Regional (Provisional) (subclass 491 visa)
Location: Offshore
State: Northern Territory
NT Declaration: 19 July 2021
Date of Invitation: 21 July 2021
Immi Application submitted: 08 Aug 2021
Visa granted: 22 Jan 2022


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

JakyzKhan said:


> Below is my timline of Skilled Work Regional (Provisional) (subclass 491 visa)
> Location: Offshore
> State: Northern Territory
> NT Declaration: 19 July 2021
> ...


Wow!! That was quick. What is your is skill set? Mine is sitting on Submitted since November 2021, some people are waiting for a grant since 2020.


----------



## JakyzKhan (Jul 26, 2021)

Sahil050 said:


> Wow!! That was quick. What is your is skill set? Mine is sitting on Submitted since November 2021, some people are waiting for a grant since 2020.


233311 - Electrical Engineering


----------



## JakyzKhan (Jul 26, 2021)

JakyzKhan said:


> 233311 - Electrical Engineering


Age (33-39) - 25 
English Language Ability (Proficient) - 10
Level of education (Bachelor Degree) - 15
State Territory (NT) - 15
Relevant Oversea Experience (Greater than 08 years) - 15
Spouse English (Proficient) - 05 
Total - 85 Points


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

JakyzKhan said:


> Age (33-39) - 25
> English Language Ability (Proficient) - 10
> Level of education (Bachelor Degree) - 15
> State Territory (NT) - 15
> ...


Omg. Congratulations. This is such a good news. And also a good sign for the rest of us!


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

Any idea when will NT open again for offshore candidates. If someone could give some info on this. thanks.


----------



## SJV90 (Sep 22, 2021)

JakyzKhan said:


> Hi guys,
> Today, I have been granted 491 visa by DHA.


Congrats!!!
I also received the grant on 22nd Jan 2022. 491 offshore applicant.


----------



## JakyzKhan (Jul 26, 2021)

SJV90 said:


> Congrats!!!
> I also received the grant on 22nd Jan 2022. 491 offshore applicant.


Congratulations 👏


----------



## hyaqub (May 16, 2020)

SJV90 said:


> Congrats!!!
> I also received the grant on 22nd Jan 2022. 491 offshore applicant.


Your occupation please?


----------



## SJV90 (Sep 22, 2021)

hyaqub said:


> Your occupation please?


Civil Engineering


----------



## Steve_C (12 mo ago)

Huayra.J said:


> Another week after signing the declaration without receiving an invitation...
> Hope there'll be some good news next week...


It's been 3 business days and still nothing, guess have to be patient like you


----------



## Huayra.J (Sep 9, 2021)

SSSSSSSSSilin said:


> It's been 3 business days and still nothing, guess have to be patient like you


Good luck mate, I waited 2 weeks and 3 days after signing the declaration form.


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello - I have applied for NT 491 visa 6 months ago and recently I have received invitation from South Australia for 491 visa. Is there a possibility to change the state in the existing 491 application? or do I have to put a new application and pay the fees again?


----------



## ccclinda (11 mo ago)

SSSSSSSSSilin said:


> It's been 3 business days and still nothing, guess have to be patient like you


Hiii
Have u received ur nomination? How long after signing the declaration? 
Cheers


----------



## ccclinda (11 mo ago)

I received the declaration form on Monday. It has been 5 days but still haven’t got my nomination. Anyone know how long it will be at most and do I still have the chance not to be nominated??


----------



## Steve_C (12 mo ago)

ccclinda said:


> I received the declaration form on Monday. It has been 5 days but still haven’t got my nomination. Anyone know how long it will be at most and do I still have the chance not to be nominated??


I got the declaration form last Monday as well. It has been a week but still nothing. The guy from above waited the nomination for more than 2 weeks after signing the declaration form. BTW, When did you apply the nomination?


----------



## ccclinda (11 mo ago)

Steve_C said:


> I got the declaration form last Monday as well. It has been a week but still nothing. The guy from above waited the nomination for more than 2 weeks after signing the declaration form. BTW, When did you apply the nomination?


In mid Jan. What abt u?


----------



## Steve_C (12 mo ago)

ccclinda said:


> In mid Jan. What abt u?


Same time.


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Any 491 offshore visa grant after 23rd Jan?


----------



## ccclinda (11 mo ago)

Steve_C said:


> Same time.


Strangggge
Anyone u know got nomination recently?


----------



## Steve_C (12 mo ago)

ccclinda said:


> Strangggge
> Anyone u know got nomination recently?


Not recently, but all of them who got nomination took about 1 month, regardless whether they received declaration early or late


----------



## hyaqub (May 16, 2020)

Any offshore grants after jan 22 (as few people from non critical were granted) ?


----------



## hyaqub (May 16, 2020)

hyaqub said:


> Any offshore grants after jan 22 (as few people from non critical were granted) ?


Seems like there is no respite for the 491 offshore applicants in the non critical sector even though the borders are open since 15 dec....


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

Anyone here who'd opt/plan to live and work on another regional area even though they've been nominated by NT?


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi - How much are the settlement funds that I need to maintain in my bank account?


----------



## FR_21 (Dec 6, 2019)

hello everyone,

I have recently received biometric request. but there below message is appearing on providing additional information.








could this information be related to the polio certificate that is included in the biometric letter? but my country is not listed in one of the endemic or outbreak categories. could you please guide me if u have faced similar issue?


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

if your country is not listed in the WHO website you don’t need it. 


FR_21 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> I have recently received biometric request. but there below message is appearing on providing additional information.
> View attachment 101378
> ...


----------



## FR_21 (Dec 6, 2019)

k_tasneem said:


> if your country is not listed in the WHO website you don’t need it.


Dear K_tasneem,

this section of polio certificate in biometric letter was included in your letter too?
so what I should do now is to press the below button on immiaccount








Thank you


----------



## hyaqub (May 16, 2020)

FR_21 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> I have recently received biometric request. but there below message is appearing on providing additional information.
> View attachment 101378
> ...


Not needed at this stage. CO may ask particularly about it at the later stages. 

When were you contacted by the CO about biometrics? Have you just submitted your application because it is generally asked at the submission stage of application?


----------



## FR_21 (Dec 6, 2019)

hyaqub said:


> Not needed at this stage. CO may ask particularly about it at the later stages.
> 
> When were you contacted by the CO about biometrics? Have you just submitted your application because it is generally asked at the submission stage of application?


I submitted the application since around 1 year, but on now during the initial assessment I received the biometric request.


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

FR_21 said:


> Dear K_tasneem,
> 
> this section of polio certificate in biometric letter was included in your letter too?
> so what I should do now is to press the below button on immiaccount
> ...


I don’t remember it being with my biometric letter. I did biometric back in June. But I do remember during my medical, the doctor checked that my country wasn’t included on the list by WHO so I didn’t need polio vaccine cert.


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Any more grants?


----------



## FR_21 (Dec 6, 2019)

Did you receive your grant? Mine still further assessment


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

FR_21 said:


> Did you receive your grant? Mine still further assessment


No. I am wondering if there are other offshore grants or not. I hardly see any offshore grants.


----------



## FR_21 (Dec 6, 2019)

hello guys, I have received my 491 grant today without CO contact. good luck for you all!


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

FR_21 said:


> hello guys, I have received my 491 grant today without CO contact. good luck for you all!


Congratulations!! Hope we get soon too!! You are offshore NT right?


----------



## FR_21 (Dec 6, 2019)

yeah offshore NT, applied for visa on june-2021


----------



## Syed Asad Ali (7 mo ago)

Hi Guys

NT 491 Granted (Offshore)

Electrical Engineer - 233311
Points - 85
Age - 25
English PTE - 10
Education - 15
Offshore Experience - 15
Partner English - 5
Regional NT - 15

Timeline
EOI - 07/03/2020
Invite - 10/06/2021
Declaration Signed - 12/06/2021
Visa lodged - 30/06/2021
Medical Submission - 01/09/2021
CO Contact #1 - 22/01/2022
CO Contact #2 - 29/03/2022
CO Contact #3 - 26/05/2022
Grant - 02/06/2022

All the best to everyone


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Syed Asad Ali said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> NT 491 Granted (Offshore)
> 
> ...


can you share details of contact ? what information was asked from you ?? 

Regards
Shah Nawaz


----------



## Syed Asad Ali (7 mo ago)

I did not submit PCC as the validity was 1 year and due to pandemic there was no movement in any application. 2nd time they asked for polio vaccines for me and my wife which was really a hassle for me to aquire. The polio vaccine certificates were not accepted and was asked by the CO again.


----------



## Hannah0506 (7 mo ago)

Huayra.J said:


> Good luck mate, I waited 2 weeks and 3 days after signing the declaration form.


Hi, have you received the invitation? How long after signing the declaration form. I have been waiting for 6 weeks so quite nervous. Thanks


----------



## jeremyaus (Apr 20, 2020)

Hello guys, 

In the declaration form, there is one condition that after your visa is granted, you must email your NT contact details to NT government. 

Anybody has done it so far? Can you share me email/contact to email them if needed?

TIA.


----------

